#ubuntu-se 2011-02-14
<realubot> Jag är mer inne på att det är en drivrutin eller konflikt i 10.10 som spökar med modemet.
<realubot> moloux: Måste du dra ut modemet och sätta i det för att komma ut på nätet igen eller går det att ansluta manuellt direkt?
<moloux> maxjezy: jupp
<moloux> realubot: exakt
<moloux> Dra ur det imellan
<realubot> moloux: Om modemet fungerar i Windows utan problem så är det väl inte operatören som är problemet?
<realubot> moloux: Ok, för det finns en bugg om det.
<moloux> Sant
<realubot> moloux: Det kan mycket väl vara en bugg i Network Manager. Jag rekommenderar att du testat wicid.
<moloux> realubot: okej, provar det
<moloux> Men vart hittar jag wicid då? Det verkar ju inte finnas i reposarna?
<realubot> moloux: Jag skrev fel namn: sudo apt-get install wicd
<realubot> eller wicd-gtk kanske.
<moloux> Ah, tack
<realubot> Det räcker nog med att installera wicd.
<moloux> hittar inget om 3g i wicd...
<virtuald> sådär, nu är jag hungrig
<realubot> moloux: Tänk på att du kanske får använda annat än 3G:t för att installera wicd. wicd tar bort gnome network manager.
<moloux> Hmm, den verkar inte ha tagit bort gnome network manager?
<realubot> moloux: Ok, du ska nog få en fråga när du installerar wicd om du vill acceptera att ta bort network manager?
<realubot> virtuald: Snart dags att koka här också.
<virtuald> :)
<moloux> realubot och maxjezy: okej, tack för hjälpen
<moloux> Natti natt
<realubot> Löste han det?!?
<realubot> Nobody knows.
<maxjezy> ja misstänker att såna problem finns det ingen lösning på
<maxjezy> usbmodem och linux är inte som 56kmodem och linux
<maxjezy> dom där modemen är en saga i sig
<maxjezy> virtuald, vad blev det kokat?
<virtuald> pasta
<virtuald> värmde lite tonfisksås till
<maxjezy> oj, de lät smarrigt
<maxjezy> själv får ja inte äta tonfisk
<maxjezy> eller, jag får men tjejen hatar det
<maxjezy> jag gillar tonfisk på burk
<maxjezy> lite ketchup och pasta
<virtuald> ha tillbaka då :)
<virtuald> hata
<maxjezy> ja, nästan dags för en sån taktik
<virtuald> tonfisk och ketchup?
<maxjezy> ska hata hennes favoriträtt
<virtuald> haha
<maxjezy> tonfisk som man river över pastan, direkt ur burk med en gaffel
<maxjezy> sen ketchup över det
<virtuald> äh, lyssna inte på mig
<maxjezy> lite salt och pappar
<maxjezy> luktar kattmat deluxe
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> katterna hade blivit galna om jag hade gjort så
<maxjezy> gillar dom inte ketchup?
<dagon_> tonfisk är smaskens
<virtuald> de hade blivit galna för att bara jag får äta
<maxjezy> dagon_, ja tror vi har ganska lika smaklökar
<dagon_> det verkar nästan så :>
<maxjezy> imorgon ska jag nog göra en potatis lasagna med bacon och brocoli
<maxjezy> evigheter sen ja åt bacon
<dagon_> lithell's alspånsrökt bacon
<dagon_> *slurp*
<maxjezy> frukost på ikea is the shit
<maxjezy> buffe
<maxjezy> 29 kr tror ja de kostade och damn va bra grejer  de har
<dagon_> åh, det var jäävligt längesen jag åt på ikea
<virtuald> hm, har du ingen köttfärssås i lasagnen då?
<maxjezy> potatis, bacon, köttbullar, frallor, ost och grejer
<maxjezy> virtuald, inte i denna, den är nästan vegetarisk
<maxjezy> bacon och potatis istället
<virtuald> ok
<maxjezy> jag har ätit ganska mycket köttfärssås senaste tiden
<maxjezy> tacos, lasagna, pasta med köttfärssås, osv osv
<maxjezy> indisk köttfärssås med curry och apelsinklyftor
<dagon_> låter läskigt med apelsin i köttfärssås :P
<maxjezy> jag hade i det mest för, svag extra smak och sen lite dekoration
<maxjezy> ger lite färg och kultur i skiten
<dagon_> :)
<Norrland> hmm, lite random fråga.. Men sen ni ändå snackar mat :). Har någon provat på LCHF (low-carb, hi-fat för dig som inte orkar googla)?
<dagon_> det är ju maxjezy's livsstil
<maxjezy> Norrland, på jobbet är det många som äter så
<Norrland> maxjezy: okey
<maxjezy> dagon_, jag äter ju ganska mycket carb's med
<dagon_> du kör din egen :P
<dagon_> HCHF
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> funderar på att skaffa den här boken
<maxjezy> http://www.thechinastudy.com/
<maxjezy> The science is clear. The results are unmistakable.
<maxjezy> Change your diet and dramatically reduce the risk of cancer, diabetes, heart disease and obesity
<virtuald> jag kör lclf
<virtuald> är nog iofs rätt mycket av båda i vad jag åt nyss
<dagon_> jag äter det jag tycker jag är gott
<dagon_> - jag där på slutet
<virtuald> :)
<maxjezy> man får inte glömma bort jag:et
<dagon_> :>
<maxjezy> det viktigaste man har
<virtuald> finns det ingen tile-funktion i compiz?
<maxjezy> har du compizconfigsettingsmanagern installerad?
<virtuald> ja
<virtuald> letar i den nu
<virtuald> fick inte fram något när jag sökte på tile
<virtuald> grid va det nog
<virtuald> s04tt
<virtuald> smutt
<virtuald> ska bara binda om knapparna så jag slipper leta upp num lock
<dagon_> leker du med bara compiz?
<virtuald> nej
<virtuald> har ungefär 10 terminaler öppna med skit
<virtuald> och tre firefoxfönster med tabbar
<dagon_> tänkte mer om du tänkte använda compiz som det enda
<virtuald> orkar inte hålla på och byta wm hela tiden och compiz är smidigt
<virtuald> och jag skulle sakna effekterna
 * realubot har käkat pasta och köttbullar precis.
<realubot> Läser ni papperstidningen Linux Magazine?
<maxjezy> virtuald, http://www.giuspen.com/x-tile/
<maxjezy> kanske värt o testa
<maxjezy> hittar inte i compiz jag heller
<virtuald> nej, blir wired när jag köper en tidning en gång om året
<maxjezy> trodde de var extra fusion paket men ikke
<virtuald> 8]
<virtuald> den där faller på att jag inte har någon gnome-panel
<virtuald> nej
<virtuald> funkar tydligen utan också
<virtuald> katterna är fan galna
<virtuald> en i taget iofs
<realubot> Jag undrar hur det här står sig jämfört med en ssd-disk: http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7960
<realubot> 8 ms I/O.
<realubot> latency = åtkomsttid ?
<maxjezy> virtuald, fick du igång x-tile ?
<maxjezy> tycker det verkade lite omständigt men det har lite olika tile stilar iaf
<virtuald> har inge försökt än
<realubot> 5 ms.
<realubot> Vilken åtkomsttid har en ssd?
<realubot> En bra ssd.
<realubot> Det var ett coolt tips om att använda ett begränsat utrymmer på en hårddisk för att få kort åtkomsttid.
<virtuald> ssh start/running, process 31337
<realubot> virtuald: Varför har du mer än ett Fx fönster uppe?
<virtuald> det har blivit så
<virtuald> inte med mening alltså
<realubot> Oj, 0.1ms för en ssd. :S
<realubot> Det slår man inte med tipset på linuxmagazine. :S
<maxjezy> virtuald, Tile plugin - auto tiles every open windows at once
<maxjezy> PPA
<maxjezy> https://launchpad.net/~compiz/+archiv...
<maxjezy> install compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported
<realubot> virtuald: Tänkte att du körde Tor i ett fönster och Fx utan Tor i ett annat, typ.
<virtuald> :)
<maxjezy> ppa:compiz/ppa
<virtuald> realubot: aha, nä, kör tor i alla
<realubot> virtuald: Hela tiden?
<maxjezy> man behöver asså unsupported
<maxjezy> that's the thingy
<virtuald> nä
<virtuald> realubot: egentligen ska man stänga ner allt när man byter om man inte har torbutton, och torbutton funkade inte, så jag rensar ut vad som går med ctrl-skift-delete istället
<realubot> virtuald: Fungerade inte Tor-button? :S Hur vet du deT?
<realubot> Jag kör med Tor-button. :S
<virtuald> ja, proxyinställningarna är spärrade och jag kan bara använda gnomes inställningar
<virtuald> gnome fixar /etc/environment också
<realubot> virtuald: Jaha. Varför är det så då?
<virtuald> vet inte
<virtuald> kanske för att jag kört torify firefox
<realubot> Vad har du hittat på med ditt system? Jag kör ju Tor+Popolio+Torbutton.
<realubot> Det heter iogs inte Popolio utan något annat.
<realubot> polipp heter det.
<realubot> Tor+Polipo+Torbutton verkar fungera hos mig.
<realubot> virtuald: https://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en#polipo
<virtuald> :):)
<virtuald> jag kör bind + ttdnsd + tor + polipo + privoxy + firefox :p
<virtuald> och torify nu också men det ska jag sluta med
<maxjezy> virtuald, nu hitta jag nog
<maxjezy> eller inte
<maxjezy> eller jo
<maxjezy> grid
<maxjezy> heter funktionen i compiz
<virtuald> 02:02 < virtuald> grid va det nog
<virtuald> :9
<virtuald> :)
<maxjezy> HAHA
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> här har jag letat i en timme
<dagon_> :D
<virtuald> trodde du tyckte att det inte dög
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> jaja
<maxjezy> vem är på och skapa en ubuntu kanal på youtube?
<maxjezy> göra videotutorials för ubuntu/kubuntu/lubuntu osv
<maxjezy> och en hemsida att publicera tutorials på, i olika nivåer.
<maxjezy> typ, get stardet, pimp your desktop, install softwares, compile your own osv osv..
<maxjezy> olika kategorier
<maxjezy> som man kan hänvisa folk till som kommer och frågar om saker här.
<maxjezy> alla tutorials behöver ju inte vara video, ibland gör bilder det bättre. och ibland bara text.
<maxjezy> insåg precis att ja skrev på engelska när tanken var att göra det svenskt
<maxjezy> jag har iaf tyckt att video tutorials är skoj att titta på och man lär sig så mycket utan att behöva röra musen och tangentbordet
<maxjezy> ibland bara för underhållning
<maxjezy> hur man installerar flash player eller compiz osv
<maxjezy> ANYONE!???!??!?!?!?!?
<maxjezy> TALK TO ME MTAHSHHHAHHAWHHT!
<maxjezy> jaja, någon som vill spela lite tjack?
<virtuald> (:
<virtuald> spela tjack?
<virtuald> jaha
<virtuald> nej jag är upptagen med att försöka göra massa saker samtidigt och inte få något gjort
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> ibland är ett parti tjack bra för att lugna nerverna
<virtuald> 8]
<maxjezy> dagon_, what's app?
<maxjezy> gör du nå fett i blender ikväll?
<dagon_> tyvärr inte
<virtuald> men jag är pissnödig och katten ligger och spinner i mitt knä
<dagon_> försöker fixa syrrans laptop
<virtuald> och jag försöker ändå göra massa
<maxjezy> pissa ner katten, spinn en matta av håret som flagnar bort
<maxjezy> inte mer än rättvist ibland
<maxjezy> förlåt men jag har svårt för katter
<maxjezy> de är lömska
<dagon_> katter är <3
<maxjezy> katter vill inget annat än ta död på alla människor
<maxjezy> men de inser att de inte kan leva ett lyxliv utan människor
<maxjezy> bortskämda i all tidom de är och varit
<maxjezy> hundar är lojala, räddar liv på människor osv
<maxjezy> har ni sett en katt rädda en människa?
<maxjezy> möjligtvis dödat ett par små barn innan de varit med i reklamfilm för wiskas
<maxjezy> om katten själv får välja
<maxjezy> så pissar dom ner ens säng  en gång, man säger åt de att de är fel
<realubot> virtuald: Har du sett det här då: https://www.eff.org/https-everywhere
<virtuald> (:
<maxjezy> då vet dem att de är fel, gör det betydligt oftare bara för det
<virtuald> ja
<maxjezy> jävlas
<realubot> virtuald: Varför kör du med så många?
<virtuald> för att testa om jag kan stoppa dns-läckor
<virtuald> tor har inte dnssecs-stöd :/
<realubot> Vad gör ttdnsd och bind?
<virtuald> dnssec*
<realubot> virtuald: Torbutton stoppar väl DNS-läckor om du får det att fungera med Polipo?
<virtuald> ttdnsd gör om vanliga udp dns-uppslagningar till tcp så man kan tunnla dem genom tor
<maxjezy> häftigt vore att ta en katt på en flotte med kameror och batterier och mobil sändare, sen skickar man ut den på havet och följer kattens resa i ensamheten med saltvatten som enda föda
<virtuald> realubot: bara för firefox… inte för flash och java
<virtuald> eller hmm
<virtuald> det va inte dns-läckor som va grejen där
<virtuald> :)
<maxjezy> katten har instinker som att jaga för att döda men inte äta kvar
<virtuald> undrar om det går att få flash att inte avslöja och använda mitt ip
<realubot> Hm, jag har också läst något om Flash.
<maxjezy> bara för att de är sadistiska djur
<realubot> Flash avslöjar nog ip:t ja. Inte domänen?
<maxjezy> leka, låta djuren de jagar lida.
<realubot> maxjezy: Elakt.
<realubot> maxjezy: Så gör aldrig en hund.
<maxjezy> inte mycket sämre än människor dock men, de gör inget vettigt om dagarna förutom att sova.
<maxjezy> realubot, precis, hundar gör saker som är vettiga iaf
<maxjezy> vad kan man lära en katt?
<virtuald> finns männniskor som krigar också
<maxjezy> gå på låda, big deal. de pissar endå i soffan man köpt för 12000 på ikea
<realubot> maxjezy: Ingenting. Absolut ingenting.
<virtuald> eller jagar folk i  fredstid utan att äta upp dem
<realubot> Inte Blender iaf.
<virtuald> mina katter pissar inte i sofforna :)
<maxjezy> virtuald, jo, ja sa ju att dom inte är mycket sämre än människor
<virtuald> eller någon annastans än i lådan
<maxjezy> tänk om vi alla kunde ta efter aporna
<maxjezy> dom är fredliga och knullar hela dagarna
<realubot> Google Search med https. :)
<virtuald> bonobo :)
<virtuald> ja bonobo är hippieaporna
<maxjezy> jag tror det är därför människorna facinerats av katter i alla tider
<maxjezy> för att de är lika människor
<realubot> Spelar ju inte någon större roll om man krypterar Google sökningar om man ser vilka sidor man går in på.
<virtuald> .)
<maxjezy> inteligenta men använder inte sin intelligens till något vettigt
<realubot> Kryptering is the shit. När blir det olagligt?
<maxjezy> bara krigar och är satanistiska hela dagarna
<realubot> 1 år i buren för krypterad chattsession.
<virtuald> finns många katter som jagar möss o sånt
<maxjezy> realubot, kryptering blir nog olagligt snart om allt vill sig väl
<dagon_> Oo
<dagon_> det får vi minsann inte hoppas
<dagon_> jag har precis beställt en vpn-tunnel
<virtuald> och tar in mössen i köket och lägger dem på golvet för att visa hur duktiga de är
<realubot> Vad är det som är så märkvärdigt med vpn?
<realubot> Duger inte vanlig ssh?
<maxjezy> virtuald, stackars möss
<maxjezy> möss är smarta djur
<maxjezy> lär sig gå i laburinter snabbt
<maxjezy> möss använder vi varje dag med
<virtuald> grejen med vpn är väl att man är en bland många vpn-användare i mängden
<maxjezy> tack vare möss kan vi leva lyxlivet vi lever med teknologi i focus
<virtuald> hmm jaså… de används  väl bara till medicinsk forskning?
<maxjezy> virtuald, du håller väl i en mus nu?
<maxjezy> eller har en på bordet iaf
<realubot> Vad är vpn då? Som Ipredator, Relaxx eller vad?
<virtuald> nej
<maxjezy> om du inte har platta förståss :)
<virtuald> faktiskt inte
<virtuald> realubot: ja
<virtuald> realubot: det är en tunnel som ger dig ett annat ip
<virtuald> realubot: och fri trafik
<realubot> Mössen offrar sig för medicinsk forkaning och vi tackar dom genom att uppkalla styrdonet efter dom.
<realubot> *forskning
<virtuald> realubot: krypterad tunnel (iaf om det ska va värt pengarna)
<virtuald> :)
<maxjezy> påverkar VPN hastigheten negativt?
<virtuald> ja lite
<dagon_> jag köpte en med 2048 bitars SSL
<realubot> virtuald: Ok. Vad är skillnaden mellan ssh och vpn då? Att någon annan står på ip:t eller? Hur vet man att vpn:n inte sniffar trafiken om uppkopplingen är krypterad mellan dator och vpn-server?
<maxjezy> ju fler bitar ju mer hastighet sinkas?
<virtuald> nej dagon
<virtuald> 2048-bitars RSA kanske
<dagon_> nej
<dagon_> https://www.anonine.com/sv/service
<virtuald> realubot: du får inget skal
<virtuald> realubot: och du brukar inte ha fri trafik när du har ssh
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Hur vet man att det går att lita på då? Om ip:t reggas i framtiden och datalagringsdirektivet gäller och polisen/antipiratbyrpn whatever begär ut personuppgifterna så?
<virtuald> dagon_: jaså, brukar bara va nyckeln som är så lång, men det är väl dags att använda starkare nu när datorerna klarar det
<maxjezy> realubot, ja, när de tjänat pengar på användarna och nya lagar kommer, blir mutade med ännu mer pengar så, klart de delar med sig om uppgifterna
<maxjezy> information är pengar/makt
<virtuald> maxjezy: man får väl sitta bakom 7 proxies då :D
<realubot> Den här utvecklingen hade inte Unabomber gillat: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egRo8xhXxn8
<maxjezy> någon som är intresserad av sci-fi och sånt här?
<maxjezy> rymden, dna, cloning osv.
<virtuald> realubot: men iaf, det är oklart vad de behöver logga, så därför loggar de inte
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6JLgar45sU&feature=player_embedded
<maxjezy> kolla den filmen nån gång
<maxjezy> nästan fyra timmar men galet nice
<dagon_> sci-fi is teh shit
<realubot> virtuald: Vad hjälper det om man begär ut uppgifterna från proxy efter proxy?
<virtuald> realubot: enligt deras tolkning av lagen är det bara din isp som behöver logga och då syns bara en anslutning till vpn-servern
 * realubot <3 documentaries
<virtuald> grejen är ju att vpn-servern inte loggar, om de blir tvugna att logga stänger de hellre ner
<realubot> Mhm, ok. Det är klart datalagringsdirektivet gäller bara ISP. Annars hade det blivit mycket lagrande.
<virtuald> ja fast isp kan ju betyda lite vad som helst
<realubot> Jag tycker det är konstigt att tjänster som Relaxx, Ipredator m.m inte blir stämda? Jag menar det måste ju ha kopplats ip-adresser som tankar film/musik från deras ip?
<realubot> Ägarna borde ju ligga risigt till.
<virtuald> det är för att byråkrati tar tid
<virtuald> tror jag
<maxjezy> dagon_, kollar du stargate atlantis?
<virtuald> och de vill väl ge sken av att det finns någon slags rättssäkerhet
<realubot> Ted Kacynski hade 160 i IQ men hur smart är man om man skickar ett brev till en tidning som ens bror känner igen språket i och tipsar polisen om?
<virtuald> :)
<maxjezy> är inte stargate folket likt obama administrationen?
<maxjezy> http://freemantv.whynotnews.eu/http://freemantv.whynotnews.eu/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/CERN_Apophis.jpg
<realubot> Eller ingick det i planen att åka dit?
<realubot> Det tog ju år och dar innan TPB-gänget hamnade i domstol.
<virtuald> maxjezy: :D
<realubot> Internet is too fast for justice.
<maxjezy> jag tror hela den här pirat grejen är ett spel av hollywood och musikindustrin
<maxjezy> dom vill att vi ska ladda ner eller köpa
<maxjezy> skiter i vilket
<maxjezy> pengar får dom och hjärntvätten går igenom
<maxjezy> win win situation
<maxjezy> visst hade det varit bra om alla köpte för dem
<maxjezy> men, alla köpte inte innan piratisering blev stort
<maxjezy> bara en bredare hjärntvätt's marknad nu
<maxjezy> äta, jobba, sova, film..
<maxjezy> ingen revolution här inte
<maxjezy> bankirerna kan fortsätta sin världsdomination
<maxjezy> och vi kan fortsätta skörda guld åt dem som små pissmyror
<maxjezy> that's the plan
<maxjezy> allt handlar om guld och mineraler som de behöver för att bygga rymd/tids portaler in i andra dimensioner
<realubot> Det hade varit intressant att veta EXAKT hur piratkopiering påverkar film/musikkonsumtionen.
<maxjezy> egentligen skulle skivbolagen kunna be federal reserv om pengar istället
<maxjezy> eftersom pop artisterna gör jobb åt dem
<maxjezy> och hollywood skapar filmer som gynnar dem
<maxjezy> jag läste en artikel igår
<maxjezy> judas priests som inte ville att man skulle köpa en skiva de släppt
<maxjezy> för att den bara gynnade skivbolaget som de inte arbetade för längre
<maxjezy> snacka om mindfucked syn de har på musik
<maxjezy> ofta man köper en skiva för att gynna artisten
<maxjezy> inte köper jag köttbuljong för att gynna tillverkaren
<maxjezy> musiker kan nästan liknas vid luffare på gatan som tigger pengar
<maxjezy> tror de ska leva gött för de släpper några låtar som är poppiga
<maxjezy> de sitter i en studio och sjunger och förväntas kunna leva på det
<maxjezy> klagar på musikbolagen som gör grovjobbet gör dem med.
<maxjezy> utan musikbolagen hade inte musikerna fått ut sina låtar som de inte ens själva skrivit
<maxjezy> vad är då grejen med att vara musiker?
<maxjezy> pengarna som lockar, kändiskåta små inavlade pungråttor är va de är.
<realubot> Artisterna är ju skitsamma. Dom är ju bara en bråkdel av befolkningen.
<virtuald> realubot: anakata är pundare och tiamo alkis, tror inte de hade någon plan
<maxjezy> realubot, men, 50 % av befolkningen strävar efter att bli artist
<maxjezy> eller vara med i jersey shore
<realubot> virtuald: Det är bra jobbat av pundare isf.
<maxjezy> eller sälja ut sig för 300 spänn på något annat vidrigt vis
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> realubot: tjack kan göra underverk :p
<virtuald> jag menar det kan gå jävligt bra ett tag
<maxjezy> en macka på detta
<realubot> maxjezy: Jo, men det är 1 promille som lever på det. Att försvara deras intressen är att förbjuda all fordonstrafik för att astmatiker får svårare att andas. Det är nog tom vettigare än att försvara artisterna.
<realubot> Det handlar ju bara om pengar.
<maxjezy> realubot, precis
<maxjezy> det handlar inte ens om pengar
<maxjezy> pengarna är ingenting
<maxjezy> små lökar i en soppa med bara potatis
<virtuald> sen kommer baksmällan…
<maxjezy> det handlar om att satanisera ungdommen
<realubot> Det handlar om två saker: 1. Pengar för musik/filmindustrin. 2. Rädslan hos andra aktörer att upphovsrätten ska bli slapp. Tv-bloag m.m. inser att snart är det deras tur.
<maxjezy> "do what thou wilt"
<maxjezy> realubot, det handlar om att tappar dom stora bolagen makten
<maxjezy> då tappar de inflytandet på befolkningen
<maxjezy> då tappar de sin mindcontrol apparat över oss
<virtuald> betyder det gör vad du vill?
<maxjezy> japp
<virtuald> 8]
<maxjezy> aleister crowley
<maxjezy> som sa det
<realubot> Har TPB-gänget åkt in än eller vad händer?
<maxjezy> tv är ju faktiskt en uppfinning av satanismen
<virtuald> han va frimurare va+
<realubot> Håller det på och överklagas till HD?
<maxjezy> det var tänkt som en portalöppnare eller liknande
<maxjezy> channeling
<virtuald> realubot: de ska upp i hd först
<maxjezy> virtuald, han är släkt med bush
<realubot> virtuald: Har dom fått tillstånd då? Inte säkert hd tar upp det ju?
<maxjezy> och frimurarna går nog på hans spår
<realubot> *prövningstillstånd
<virtuald> tror inte de kan åka i fängelse eftersom det är ett civilmål
<maxjezy> en magiker av högsta rang
<virtuald> haha
<virtuald> galning
<realubot> virtuald: Klart dom åker i fängelse? Dom är ju dömda till typ 1 år?
<realubot> Killen som programmerade fick ju hårdast stradd i hovrätten.
<virtuald> jaså ok
<virtuald> anakata hade en del knark hemma också, undrar om han suttit av den tiden
<realubot> virtuald: Ja, vad hände med det? Jag tror bara det var ringa narkotikabrott. Då blir det väl böter bara.
<virtuald> okej
<realubot> virtuald: Det är inte ett civilrättsligt mål? Det är ett vanligt brottmål ju?
<realubot> Dom åker in.
<virtuald> de hittade väl inte så mycket då:p
<virtuald> knark=brottsbalken ja
<virtuald> men inte upphovsrättsbrott
<realubot> Jo?
<virtuald> nej
<virtuald> det är civilrätt
<realubot> Det är ju det dom är dömda för? Anstiftan till brott mot upphovsrätten?
<realubot> Medhjälp till brott mot upphovsrätten.
<virtuald> har inte full koll på vad de är dömda för, de försökte ju iaf sätta dit dem för hur de hanterat pengar
<realubot> virtuald: "Nu dömer hovrätten Fredrik Neij till tio månaders fängelse. Peter Sunde Kolmisoppi får åtta månaders fängelse och Carl Lundström döms till fyra månaders fängelse. Samtliga döms för”medhjälp till upphovsrättsbrott”."
<virtuald> ok
<maxjezy> undra var de får sitta
<maxjezy> hoppas på kumla :)
<virtuald> :)
<maxjezy> kan vet ju aldrig om de försöker rymma
<virtuald> haha
<realubot> Dom hamnar på en klass 4.
<virtuald> bara för o jävlas eller?
<realubot> Lägst säkerhetsklass.
<realubot> Dom kanske hamnar på klass 3 pga rymningsrisk.
<realubot> Stor skillnad på klass 3 och 4.
<maxjezy> realubot, är inte klasserna A, b, c, d, e?
<virtuald> sen avtjänar man bara 1/3 av straffet i fängelse
<maxjezy> svenska rättssystemet är nog sämst i världen
<realubot> http://www.kriminalvarden.se/sv/Fangelse/Sakerhetsklass-A-E/
<virtuald> Feb 14 03:17:47 flaccid named[23044]: exiting (due to assertion failure)
<realubot> Det heter klass A-E nu.
<realubot> virtuald: Nej. 3/4 är det nu. Det var 2/3 förr.
<realubot> maxjezy: Tror det var klass 1-4 innan.
<virtuald> helt säker?
<realubot> klass 4 var öppen anstalt.
<realubot> virtuald: Japp.
<virtuald> jag har bara en jurist som källa
<realubot> virtuald: Jag är 99% säker. 1/3 är det absolut inte.
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> är solicitor=jurist?
<maxjezy> mord borde automatiskt ge livstid (livet ut)
<realubot> virtuald: "Det är riksdagen som har bestämt att intagna ska friges sedan två tredjedelar av strafftiden har avtjänats. Möjlighet till halvtidsfrigivning togs bort den 1 januari 1999. Den som börjat avtjäna sitt straff före detta datum omfattas dock forfarande av de gamla reglerna. Den "rabatterade" strafftiden efterskänks dock inte. Den finns kvar och ska avtjänas om den dömde begår något nytt brott. 
<maxjezy> grovt rån lika så
<realubot> 2/3 tydligen... Konstigt...
<realubot> Jag var 99% säker på att 3/4 gäller.
<realubot> Halvtidsfrigivning var det tom förr. :S
<realubot> virtuald: Sist i länken: http://www.kriminalvarden.se/Om-Kriminalvarden/Fragor-och-svar/
<realubot> Jag tror det är fel.
<realubot> Kriminalvården har väl inte koll. :)
<maxjezy> sjukt, dom får dyrare mat än skolungdommarna
<maxjezy> fan va dyra fångarna är
<maxjezy> borde kosta på en kremering direkt istället
<maxjezy> folk klagar på socialbidragstagare
<maxjezy> fångarna kostar bara 20 ggr mer/månad
<realubot> "Intagna på anstalt som dömts till längre än en månads fängelse avtjänar vanligtvis två tredjedelar av sitt straff. Sedan blir de villkorligt frigivna. Efter villkorlig frigivning från anstalt ställs de flesta klienter under ett års övervakning. Om klienten sköter sig väl och återfallsrisken inte längre bedöms vara så hög kan övervakningen upphöra i förtid.  "
<realubot> http://www.kriminalvarden.se/sv/Frivard/Villkorlig-frigivning/
<maxjezy> Hur många invandrare sitter det i fängelserna?
<maxjezy> Det har Kriminalvården ingen statistik på. Däremot kan vi säga hur många som är utländska medborgare, men det är inte samma sak. Ett tvärsnitt/en ögonblicksbild av hur det ser ut är att den 1 oktober 2010 fanns det 28 % utländska medborgare i svenska fängelser som kom från cirka 160 olika länder.
<maxjezy> hur fan kan de vara så svårt med statistik på det?
<realubot> virtuald: Din juristpolare kanske menade att dom släpps 1/3 innan fulltid?
<realubot> 28% är ju jättehög siffra.
<maxjezy> undrar om kriminalvården har en tv-licens / intagen
<virtuald> realubot: det kanske va det han sa
<realubot> virtuald: Det är nog inte 3/4. Det är nog 2/3.
<virtuald> ok
<realubot> Jag har fått för mig att det är 3/4 men hittar inget om det nu så...
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag tror den intagne betalar TV-licens faktiskt.
<virtuald> maxjezy: det är inte svårt, det är bara att den inte finns av politisk anledning
<maxjezy> Får fångarna ha tv?
<maxjezy> Ja, alla intagna har tv i sina celler. Antalet kanaler varierar från anstalt till anstalt (i allmänhet fler kanaler på slutna anstalter). De intagna kan inte se filmkanaler.
<maxjezy> inte kan man tvingas betala tv-licens för att man måste ha tv?
<maxjezy> jag tror vi betalar deras licenser
<realubot> "Datorer i våra fängelser finns i vår klientutbildning dvs. för de intagna som går i skolan/går en utbildning. Generellt kan man inte komma in på internet när man sitter i fängelse. Det kan finnas tillgång till internet i vår klientutbildning (=skolverksamhet) men då under övervakning av lärare när intagna går på utbildning. "
<maxjezy> det dom betalar själv är sina droger och godis
<maxjezy> men de betalar vi med
<realubot> Hur ska TPB-gänget serva sin sajt då? :S
<maxjezy> bara att de är fickpengar de får
<virtuald> haha de har ju inte hand om tpb längre
<virtuald> är annonsjuden och andra
<virtuald> som sköter den
<realubot> maxjezy: Det var en artikel i tidningen om att en fånge fick rätt att röka i cellen därför att cellen räknades som en egen bostad. Om det är så så betalar dom säkert TV-licens själva också.
<realubot> Dom jobbar ju inne på anstalten och får lön.
<realubot> virtuald: Jaha.
<maxjezy> realubot, hyresvärden kan ju förbjuda rökning
<virtuald> man kan få betala sanering
<realubot> maxjezy: Men 28% utländska medborgare är ju en jättehög siffra. Stämmer det verkligen?!?
<virtuald> varför inte?
<realubot> Kanske dags att satsa på bättre gränsbevakning än fängelser?
<maxjezy> kanske dags att röste på SD
<virtuald> ja men det ska vi ju inte ha i eu :p
<maxjezy> EU är helt fel väg att gå
<virtuald> realubot: kanske dags för politikerna att inte ge poliserna orimliga handikapp och införa dyra lösningar som inte löser något
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är ju bara personer som inte har sv. medborgarskap ju.
<virtuald> så jävla korrupt :>
<realubot> Om man räknar personer som är födda utomlands kanske vi är uppe i 50%?
<virtuald> vattenfall och sj = korruptionens högborgar
<maxjezy> realubot, tror inte de räcker
<maxjezy> räknar vi alla som inte har 2 generationer svenskhet i sig är vi nog uppe i 80 %
<maxjezy> misstänker jag
<realubot> Fast det är lite mycket att räkna på flera generationer. :)
<virtuald> mm o så kan man räkna på utomnordiska och utomeuropeiska också :p
<maxjezy> realubot, tycker inte jag
<dagon_> maxjezy: gillar inte stargate eller star trek
<realubot> virtuald: Ja, det är mer intressant.
<maxjezy> det tar nog fler generationer än 2-3 att försvenskas
<maxjezy> speciellt om man kommer från arabvärlden
<maxjezy> då är det 5-6
<maxjezy> generationer
<virtuald> maxjezy: beror mycket på religion och vilja
<maxjezy> med undantagstillstånd
<virtuald> :)
<dagon_> religion står rätt mycket i vägen
<maxjezy> religion och kultur
<gusnan> fördomar också.
<realubot> Varför är det så många som 28% som är utländska medborgare? Är det ligor som kommer hit eller vad är det här?
<virtuald> 5-6 generationer går väl inte o säga
<maxjezy> :)
<virtuald> om vi antar att de får barn vid 20 år, då blir det 120 år för 6 generationer, fanns det några araber här då? sverige var väl fattigt då
<realubot> Den svenska industrialiseringen började på 1850-talet.
<virtuald> ok, men det va väl inte förän på 1950-talet det började bli bra?
<realubot> Sist i Europa, typ.
<maxjezy> virtuald, men eftersom araber bor i familjer med 4 generationer i
<maxjezy> då generationiseras dom inte av på samma sätt
<virtuald> ja skandinaviska halvön ligger ju lite avsides
<realubot> virtuald: Sverige gick från att vara fattigast i Europa till att vara rikast på ca 100 år ja.
<realubot> Kanske inte fattigast, men bland dom fattigare länderna i Europa.
<realubot> Industrialiseringen kom sent till Sverige.
<maxjezy> sverige har alltid varit ett rikt land
<virtuald> realubot: och nu ska vi bli fattigast igen :)
<maxjezy> bara det att sverige inte använt sig av rikedomarna
<virtuald> maxjezy: inte efter krigen :)
<virtuald> men jo om man räknar naturtillgångar är det ett väldigt rikt land
<maxjezy> om vi norrlänningar bara kunde släppa södra sverige och bilda eget land
<maxjezy> tänk vad bra norrland hade varit
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> tänk va dåligt södra sverige hade blivit
<virtuald> enligt en professor på kth finns det tom. olja i sverige (och på väldigt många platser i världen) som inte är fossil
<maxjezy> en hög mur vid gävle rakt över landet
<maxjezy> virtuald, hoppas han har fel!
<virtuald> haha, skåne hade inte varit fattigt om det inte skulle varit ockuperat
<virtuald> här finns gas, uran, odlingsmark, allt möjligt :)
<maxjezy> här finns mineraler, guld, silver, koppar
<maxjezy> skog
<maxjezy> snygga brudar
<maxjezy> och här finns inte sthlm
<virtuald> maxjezy: jag skiter i om han har rätt eftersom jag tror att snart har vi filter som samlar upp all skit eller så går vi över till biologiskt producerad bensin och diesel
<virtuald> som inte innehåller en massa skit
<virtuald> maxjezy: vi har inget stockholm här heller :p
 * dagon_ slaps maxjezy 
<maxjezy> virtuald, efter 2012 kommer bränsle vara värdelöst
<maxjezy> oljan kommer tappa allt värde
<virtuald> :D
<maxjezy> vatten kommer bli mer värt
<virtuald> för då går jorden under
<virtuald> vatten är nog mer värt på sina håll
<dagon_> åk till afrika med 2 liter vatten så är du miljonär
<virtuald> undrar när öknarna börjar odlas upp
<virtuald> haha
<maxjezy> dagon_, kostar ju multum att färdas med vatten
<dagon_> :>
<maxjezy> flyg får man väl bara ha 30cl vatten med på
<realubot> virtuald: Nu har TV4 gjort serien till Premium men förr låg en serie på TV4play.se som hetter När fattigsverige blev rikt.
<virtuald> är rätt kul o läsa om energi och naturresurser :p
<maxjezy> realubot, den finns på torrentsidor
<realubot> virtuald: Den är mycket bra. Den handlar om den sv industrialiseringen.
<realubot> maxjezy: Tror jag säkert.
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> realubot: man borde arkivera allt
<maxjezy> eftersom det är bonnier som äger tv4 så är det okej att ladda dem
<virtuald> eftersom bonnier är judar?
<dagon_> :D
<maxjezy> delvis :)
<realubot> virtuald: Ja. Jag hade gjort det om det inte hade varit så omständigt att tanka från tv4play.se
<virtuald> haha
<virtuald> ok
<maxjezy> falsk fakta kan bana vägen för missförstånd
<realubot> Jag känner igen mycket av det som sägs i dokumentären från teknikhistorian på gymnasiet.
<realubot> Lite tråkig i början men sen kommer serien igång.
<virtuald> undrar om det inte finns någon proxy eller liknande för för att dumpa strömmar
<maxjezy> dagon_, realubot virtuald bokmärk denna och se på den när ni har 3 timmar över http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6JLgar45sU&feature=player_embedded
<realubot> virtuald: Det går att dumpa tv4play.se med rtmpsuck eller vad det heter. Det finns en tråd i forumet om hur man gör. Det ska fungera men man kanske får videon i sämsta kvalitén.
<virtuald> ok
<realubot> Löjligt att lägga en sån dokumentär i Anytime efter 1 år. Dom borde ta bort den helt eller låta den vara gratis.
<realubot> Vem betalar för deras Anytime? :|
<virtuald> man borde kunna skicka sms för att slippa reklamen
<realubot> virtuald: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=48530
<realubot> Det är ju tom jag som har startat den... :S
<maxjezy> virtuald, man borde kunna trycka in koder från förpackningar på produkter man köpt
<maxjezy> tex yes diskmedel
<maxjezy> så slipper man se deras jävla reklam
<virtuald> realubot: :D
<maxjezy> då man endå köper skiten redan
<virtuald> hehe ja
<virtuald> men du måste ju komma ihåg att köpa det igen :p
<maxjezy> en gång yes, alltid yes
<maxjezy> disken måste ju diskas med skinande resultat
<maxjezy> sen att yes räcker så länge är ju bara ett plus i kanten
<virtuald> tur att man inte har tv så man slipper köpa det som är på reklamen
<maxjezy> jag har ingen tv heller
<maxjezy> och jag kollar inte på tv på internet som innehåller reklam
<maxjezy> svt kan ja sträcka mig till ibland
<maxjezy> tycker deras dynga är sån skit endå så klarar mig utan
<realubot> virtuald: Den här är bättre: http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=52319&start=0
<virtuald> http://i.imgur.com/4RdBm.jpg
<virtuald> min bakgrund
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag kollar ju dpkumentärer på svtplay. Det är ju det bästa som går på TV.
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/mudkipz_q_Joker.png <- min bakgrund :)
<realubot> virtuald: Bra ju.
<maxjezy> virtuald, här får du en bakgrund av mig http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TTc_LmMS3NI/AAAAAAAAA8c/12Za_TGDif8/s1600/_beer_firstrenderback.png
<realubot> Jag kör med 10.04 standardbakgrund. :)
<realubot> Jag har inte orkat byta.
<maxjezy> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TTdRuVm-AXI/AAAAAAAAA8k/6nLffTie1Pg/s1600/_beer_firstrenderfront_back_with_defocusnode.png
<realubot> Jag bryr mig inte längre. Jag vill bara att det ska fungera.
<maxjezy> en till
<virtuald> fattar inte varför de inte bara kan mixa in reklamen i strömmen och låta en spela med vilken spelare man vill
<maxjezy> virtuald, det är en konspiration bakom det
<maxjezy> flash drar mer processorkraft
<maxjezy> vilket sliter på kylpastan snabbare
<maxjezy> och Intel tjänar mer pengar
<dagon_> hehe
<maxjezy> sen så ska reklamen vara aktuell också
<virtuald> :D
<realubot> Enklare att skaffa TV-kort och spela in den vägen...
<virtuald> tror det är att de som gör lösningarna måste ha något att släja som ger konsulttimmar
<maxjezy> realubot, eller använda screenrecorder
<realubot> Bättre kvalité också. Eller har svtplay.se bättre kvalité på sina bästa webbsändningar än en vanlig digital-TV-sändning?
<realubot> maxjezy: Svårt att scripta ju.
<virtuald> maxjezy: jo men eftersom det är strömmar de sänder så kan man mixa in olika reklam varje gång utan problem
<maxjezy> virtuald, aha, trodde du menade att de skulle hårdbränna reklamen
<dagon_> verkar korkat
<maxjezy> har ni läst att CERN projektet ska avslutas i slutet av 2012
<dagon_> bättre att ha en up2date reklam
<maxjezy> blir nog en stargate av CERN
<dagon_> hehe
<maxjezy> så går alla in i den och hamnar på säker destination
<virtuald> :D
<maxjezy> när annunakis kommer och förgör jorden
<realubot> CERN kör ju Scientific Linux eller vad det heter.
<dagon_> :D
<maxjezy> förslavar kvinnorna
<virtuald> va länge sen jag såg på stargate
<maxjezy> stackars kvinnor som blir sexslavar under annunakis
<realubot> Chalmers Tekniska Lekskola is out,.
<virtuald> realubot: undrar om de kör allt på det eller om de har olika system, dvs är mindre intresserade av operativsystem och mer intresseade av olika applikationer. fast de kanske skriver alla apps själva och då standardiserar man ju, om inte någon är tillräckligt tjurskallig :)
<maxjezy> det sjuka är att stargate atlantis kom många år innan obama kom, och att dom är så lika
<maxjezy> scary stuff ass!
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> det finns likheter överallt, bara man letar. det är ju så religioner och övrig vidskepelse uppstår
<maxjezy> virtuald, men lova att se den ja länkade
<virtuald> okej
<maxjezy> ja säger inte att det är sanning eller så. men det är fan bästa sci fi stuff ever
<maxjezy> det är ingen konspirationsteori
<maxjezy> it's bigger than that
<virtuald> jag gillar sci-fi iaf
<maxjezy> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_NyweekGbqX4/SkQxasbrcTI/AAAAAAAAArM/ZBHF8cEj_nA/s1600-h/Obama_Cloning.jpg
<maxjezy> kolla in den bilden
<maxjezy> obama familjen och faraofamiljen
<maxjezy> det förklaras i dokumentären att dom är kloner :)
<maxjezy> it's awesome!
<realubot> virtuald: Ja du. Det är en bra fråga.
<realubot> Det hade varit något att vara sysadmin i CERN.
<maxjezy> där av finns inte obamas födelse attest att finna någonstans
<maxjezy> när det efterfrågades så förbjöds det i hawaii att lämnas ut
<maxjezy> ny lag kom till precis då :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Inte så likt va?
<dagon_> det läskiga är väl att obama heter hussein i efternamn
<maxjezy> realubot, 4 personer med snarlik likhet
<dagon_> barack hussein obama
<virtuald> haha
<maxjezy> dagon_, ja, och att sadam hussain sa sig vara en reinkarnartion av gud med :)
<dagon_> då stämde låten med ebba grön!
<dagon_> Häng gud!
<dagon_> läskigt
<dagon_> thåström är en reinkarnation av Nostradamus
<virtuald> o.o
<maxjezy> om folket med spakarna hade varit här nu hade vi alla åkt på en stor utskällning för offtopic tror jag :P
<dagon_> hehe
<realubot> Vad gör det då. Det är ju inte en själ här och frågar om Ubuntu.
<maxjezy> mayafolket säljer av mark nu för de tror den kommer hamna under vatten snart
<maxjezy> yes, äntligen är en seg torrent klar!!
<virtuald> vad hade hänt om amerikanerna hade sprayat agent orange (eller en modernare version) över opiumfälten i afghanistan?
<maxjezy> alltid lika härligt när sega saker blir klara
<maxjezy> virtuald, pundarna hade fått handikappade barn?
<virtuald> hehe
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> om man skulle hämta en gatorade
<realubot> gatorade?
<realubot> Vad är deT?
<maxjezy> låter som en energidrink
<realubot> Aha.
<realubot> Jag dricker bara kaffe.
<virtuald> tänkte mer på världskrig…
<dagon_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gatorade
<realubot> Det hjälper inte längre. Jag borde gå över till te.
<maxjezy> chai
<virtuald> ritalin/concerta
<dagon_> egentligen skulle jag kunna ta en red bull och påbörja dagen
<maxjezy> virtuald, det stora kriget är snart här iaf
<maxjezy> 19 år kvar tror ja de är
<dagon_> okej, pojkar
<virtuald> varför tror du det?
<dagon_> ny topic
<dagon_> 2012 - vad blir jordens undergång?
<maxjezy> virtuald, en komet av storlek stor är på väg hit
<maxjezy> som ska förgöras
<virtuald> maxjezy: är inte första gången
<maxjezy> usa, japan och många andra länder beväpnar rymden för fullt nu
<virtuald> de brukar missa
<maxjezy> många har träffat
<virtuald> mm
<dagon_> jag chansar på att jordens undergång 2012 är ett 3e världskrig
<maxjezy> dagon_, solstormar tippar jag på
<maxjezy> flodvågor också
<realubot> Jag tror på något av dessa: 1. Virus som slår ut alla människor. 2. Växthuseffekten ballar ur. 3. Komet.
<virtuald> jag tippar på att inget större än vanligt händer 2012
<realubot> 4. Kärnvapenkrig.
<maxjezy> virtuald, något större än 9/11 kommer nog hända
<realubot> Ett kärnvapenkrig kommer nog inte utplåna människorna, bara vissa delar.
<maxjezy> när förväntningarna är så stora så kommer iaf en attack äga rum
<virtuald> maxjezy: 9/11 va ju litet
<virtuald> maxjezy: katrina va väl större?
<realubot> Eller Oklahomabombaren?
<maxjezy> virtuald, jo, damn haarp!
<virtuald> haha :D
<virtuald> konspirationsnötter ♥
<virtuald> iaf på lite avstånd
<maxjezy> den ultimata konspirationen är att förslava oss utan rättigheter
<maxjezy> terrordåd är bara småbrickor i det spelet
<realubot> "It was the most destructive act of terrorism on American soil until the September 11, 2001 attacks. The Oklahoma blast claimed 168 lives, including 19 children under the age of 6,"
<virtuald> dör säkert fler i trafiken på ett år i usa (kanske till och med staten new york)
<virtuald> än i 9/11 iaf
<realubot> Ja, garanterat.
<virtuald> jävligt dålig anledning till att "legitimera" folkmordet på irakerna iaf
<realubot> 3000 offer i 11 septemberattackerna.
<realubot> Så många dör inte i trafiken i NY.
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> men iaf i us
 * virtuald undrar om upptagande av olja, gas och vatten kan orsaka jordbävningar och jordskred
<maxjezy> virtuald, ja, jag tror oljan smörjer mekaniken i jorden
<virtuald> hehe
<realubot> Det dör 400-500 personer i trafikolyckor i Sverige varje år.
<maxjezy> kul att vatikanen har erkänt utomjordiskt liv
<realubot> Säg att det dör 500-1000 personer i trafiken i NY/år.
<maxjezy> och nu blivit inbjudna till cern också
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> de erkänner väl allt utan att de gillar pojkar
<dagon_> :>
<virtuald> har de (nasa osv) hittat utomjordiskt liv eller bara tecken på det?
<dagon_> "möjligheter"
<dagon_> men de mörkar ju allting som vanligt ändå
<virtuald> mm
<realubot> Det mest intressanta är nog Internet. Det är nog det som är vår generations grej liksom.
<virtuald> mörkar?
<dagon_> nasa har ju mörklagt saker sedan de startade
<realubot> Obama is not the shit. Internet is the shit.
<dagon_> de nekade vatten på månen tills någon lade sig i
<dagon_> nu har de "hittat det"
<virtuald> hehe
<virtuald> de kanske inte hade hittat det själva
<virtuald> de ska iaf ha gömt ozonhålet
<dagon_> de har hubbleteleskopet men fotar ändå månen på långt avstånd och i svart/vitt
<virtuald> hehe
<realubot> Det finns lika många stjärnor i Universum som sandkorn på en sandstrand och hälften av stjärnorna har planeter i omloppsbanor runt stjärnorna. Det ni!
<virtuald> kanske inte går o skruva ner linserna på hubble så de får någon skärpa på så kort avstånd, tror du inte det?
<dagon_> jag önskar att wikileaks läcker dokument om Area 51
<dagon_> jag vill verkligen veta vad som finns där
<realubot> Problemet är avståndet. Vi kommer aldrig komma någonstans om inte fysikerna hittar ett sätt att teleportera oss eller färdas i tiden eller pnågot.
<virtuald> dagon_: de utvecklar väl flygplan där… om de inte har flyttat
<dagon_> haha
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<dagon_> lögnen enda sedan 50-talet
<realubot> Vad säger ni om det här då? Assange delar cell med TPB-gänget?
<Umeaboy> Har installerat 10.10 i Vbox nu.
<virtuald> dagon_: ok kärnvapen då
<Umeaboy> Via DVD:n & live.
<dagon_> i area 51 husas rester av ufon
<Umeaboy> Finns det ingen netboot-iso?
<dagon_> kroppar av aliens
<Umeaboy> Om man vill installera SÅ alltså.
<realubot> Umeaboy: För att installera över Internet?
<Umeaboy> Jag tycker mig inte se någon.
<Umeaboy> Ja.
<dagon_> och de experimenterar med utomjordisk teknologi
<realubot> Umeaboy: Nätverk?
<Umeaboy> Ja.
<Umeaboy> Så att man får alla uppdateringar direkt.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Ok. Det finns något som heter PXE som används för det. Det är dock lite krångligt och inte så lätt att man bara tutar och kör.
<Umeaboy> Okej.
<Umeaboy> update-manager -d ger 11.04 va?
<realubot> Umeaboy: När du installerar 10.10 så går det att välja att ladda ner uppdateringar samtidigt som systemet installeras. Då slipper du vänta. Det är en ruta man bockar i eller nåt.
<realubot> yeager: Jag vet inte. Jag har aldrig uppgraderat Ubuntu.
<realubot> yeager: Ops, fel nick.
 * virtuald viker en hatt åt dagon
<realubot> Umeaboy: Jag har aldrig uppgraderat Ubuntu bara gjort clean install.
<Umeaboy> Okej.
<dagon_> virtuald: lay down that foil!
<virtuald> dagon_: här! nu slipper du strålningen!
<realubot> Umeaboy: Det dyker ju upp folk här lite då och då som har fått problem efter uppgrderingar.
<Umeaboy> Right.
<Umeaboy> Jag stör mig på att man inte har ett synligt alternativ för att välja om man vill installera Gnome och/eller KDE under installationen.
<Umeaboy> Varför har inte Ubuntu det?
<Umeaboy> PÃ¥ grund av Unity?
<dagon_> för att det är lite sämre än annat
 * dagon_ smiskar sig själv på handen
<maxjezy> never trust a bush unless it's burning!
 * Umeaboy fortsätter där dagon_ slutade.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Ubuntu installeras ju med Gnome?
<Umeaboy> Jo, men om man vill kunna välja.
<Umeaboy> Det är ju frihet vi ska ge.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Det går inte att installera Ubuntu med KDE? Då får du installera Kubuntu eller installera KDE efteråt?
<Umeaboy> Eller hur?
<Umeaboy> Well, det är inte alla som KAN vad bokstäverna står för utan laddar hem vanliga Ubuntu istället.
<dagon_> en smidig grej hade varit ett val mellan Gnome/KDE/XFCE/LXDE och en kort presentation av varje innan val
<Umeaboy> Jo.
<Umeaboy> Mandriva har ju så i sin installation.
<Umeaboy> Tror att vi är ensamma om det.
<realubot> dagon_: Frågan är om det inte bara gör folk förvirrade.
<maxjezy> Debian med väl?
<dagon_> realubot: det är väl på gott och ont
<realubot> dagon_: Jo.
<Umeaboy> Redhat kanske har det.
<dagon_> maxjezy: nä, man kan bara välja med eller utan skrivbordsmijö
<maxjezy> ok
<realubot> Ubuntu är ju en distro som riktar sig till vanliga users så då är det nog bra om det inte finns för många val.
<maxjezy> har för mig att de var så förr iaf
<dagon_> väljer man utan får man inte ens xorg :P
<Umeaboy> Huh?
<Umeaboy> Varför skulle man inte vilja ha det?
<dagon_> vilket?
<realubot> Jag tycker Ubuntu är ganska ok som desktop-distro för vanligt folk.
<realubot> Dock borde det vara smidigare att installera FLash och codecs. Folk vill att det ska fungera ouy-of-box.
<realubot> Men det löser väl Mint om jag inte är fel ute.
<Umeaboy> realubot: Jag ser hellre att man lär folk något.
<Umeaboy> Instruktioner.
<Umeaboy> Tydliga sådana.
<dagon_> fast nu kan man ju klicka i det i installationen
<dagon_> flash, mp3 etc.
<Umeaboy> Exakt var man ska gå & vad man ska göra.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Folk vill inte ha info. Folk vill att det ska fungera bara.
<dagon_> tragiskt men sant
<realubot> Det är bara några procent som är intresserade av att fixa med ett system för att då det att fungera.
<maxjezy> Foresight linux har en kool grej
<Umeaboy> Jo, men om man kunde få igång deras tankebanor så att de blir mindre lata.
<Umeaboy> Jasså?
<Umeaboy> Vad då?
<maxjezy> inbyggda tutorials i systemet :)
<Umeaboy> Oj!
<dagon_> maxjezy: en bra grej :)
<maxjezy> det borde ubuntu ta efter
<Umeaboy> Bild-bevis önskas om du har.
<Umeaboy> MÃ¥nga borde ta efter det.
<maxjezy> Umeaboy, http://www.youtube.com/user/thisweekinlinux#p/u/4/pSum8UrO0Nc
<maxjezy> videobevis
<Umeaboy> Jag lyckades kompilera Linuxdcpp igår. Jag är SÅ glad.
<Umeaboy> Inte mycket fel efteråt inte.
<dagon_> linuxdcpp?
<maxjezy> 2 minuter in i videon Umeaboy
<Umeaboy> Ja.
<dagon_> du menar dc++ för linux?
<dagon_> behövs ju inte kompileras
<Umeaboy> dagon_: Ja.
<maxjezy> btw, thisweekinlinux är jävligt bra youtube kanal
<maxjezy> linuxnyheter
<Umeaboy> Konstig upplösning trots HD på klippet.
<dagon_> åh, jordan är en bra grabb
<realubot> dagon_: mp3, flash m.m kanske borde vara ibockat tom så att man får bocka ur för att inte få det installerat. Min erfarenhet är att om man inte vet vad som menas med någonting så låter man ofta bli att bocka i det.
<dagon_> sant
<dagon_> maxjezy: jag har följt honom ett tag nu, riktigt bra kille :)
<maxjezy> dagon_, ellerhur :)
<maxjezy> han är grym på det han gör
<realubot> dagon_: Då är det bättre att folk som vet bockar ur. Dom vet ju också hur man installerar efteråt om det skulle behövas. Dessutom tror jag att mer än 50% av alla som installerar Ubuntu också installerar codecs m.m för mp3.
<realubot> Som det är nu så låter folk som inte vet vad som menas med mp3, codecs osv inte i rutan och dom vet oftast inte hur man installerar det i efterhand heller.
<realubot> Dock så är ju Rythmbox väldigt användarvnänligt när det frågar om man vill installera codecs så det kanske löser sig ändå.
<realubot> Umeaboy: DC++ för Linux finns i förråden. Det är bara att installera med apt-get install...
<Umeaboy> realubot: Jo, men jag syftade på Mandriva's version.
<dagon_> ah
<Umeaboy> Den är sjuhelsickes buggig.
<Umeaboy> Jag har ju bara installerat Ubuntu som en VM.
<Umeaboy> Jag använde BZR för att hämta senaste koden till DC++.
<Umeaboy> Blev hur bra som helst.
<realubot> Ok.
<Umeaboy> Skulle bara önska att det gick att göra ett paket av koden man just har laddat ner.
<Umeaboy> Är inte SÅ duktig nämligen.
<Umeaboy> 5 MB/sek för att installera Android's SDK. ;)
<Umeaboy> Hehehehe
<Umeaboy> 5,7 till & med.
<Umeaboy> När man lägger till den, behöver man ställa in miljöinställningar för att den ska fungera i gnome-terminal?
<dagon_> http://www.friatider.se/fra-lagen-beordrad-av-usa
<dagon_> länge känt men nu är det på tapeten igen
<Umeaboy> Förstår inte varför vi böjer oss för ett land som stöttar Mobarak.
<maxjezy> lagen var nog ingen beordning utan ett sammarbete mellan frimurare länder imellan
<xyzp> gomorron
<maxjezy> oj shit
<maxjezy> ja gomorron
<maxjezy> att de va morgon redan var en nyhet värd att fira
<maxjezy> jag öppnade som tur var en öl precis :)
<xyzp> ojrå :-)
<maxjezy> shit ja måste sova, barnmorskan kommer på hembesök om 7 timmar
<maxjezy> mata bäbis först bara
<xyzp> ok, sov gott maxjezy
<maxjezy> sovgodt dagon_ virtuald realubot Umeaboy xyzp !
<virtuald> okej
<virtuald> hoppas du får sova
<virtuald> :)
<maxjezy> ja de blir nog inga problem inte :)
<xyzp> ok
<maxjezy> peace love and rainbows to ya'll!
<xyzp> oh im in heaven :-p
<realubot> maxjezy: Sweet dreams.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det var en bra youtube-kanal du länkade till.
<realubot> Oj, du sover ju. :|
<realubot> Om jag har fattat saken rätt så är Unity ett plugin till Compiz. Hur fungerar 11.04 på datorer som inte klarar avancerade skrivbordseffekter då?
<virtuald> realubot: vill du ha en bild på min katt?
<virtuald> om jag fattat rätt jobbar de hårt på att få skiten att funka :p vet inte hur långt de har kommit
<coobra> kram på er ala <3<3<3<3<3<
<virtuald> :>
<virtuald> coobra: vad har hänt+
<realubot> virtuald: Nej. Jag tycker ju inte om katter. :)
<virtuald> coobra: det är måndag :D
<coobra> alla hjärtansdag !!!
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> haha oj
<virtuald> ja just det
<coobra> :D
<Umeaboy> Någon här som har lyckats få adb att fungera i terminalen i Linux?
<Umeaboy> Java fungerar, men genvägen till adb måste ställas in enligt http://developer.android.com/sdk/installing.html# Tycker det verkar vara oerhört mycket onödigt jobb från användarens sida för att få adb att fungera. Jag har förberett ett skript för bash.
<Umeaboy> Vill ju att det ska fungera i hela systemet.
<realubot> Nu ska jag slänga ihop ett bash-skript med Zenity-GUI som gör det enkelt att strömma ner video från svtplay.se till hårddisken.
<Umeaboy> Borde inte insticksprogrammet Flashgot fungera på SVTplay.se, realubot ?
<realubot> Eller också inte... Har dom tagit bort länkarna till externa videofiler från svtplay?
<realubot> Umeaboy: Jag tror inte det.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Jag har för mig att jag har testat förr.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Eller?
<virtuald> rtmpdump kanske kan lirka ut ur flashappleten
<virtuald> urlen alltså
<realubot> virtuald: Japp. Förr fanns länkar till videofilerna ju. :(
<virtuald> mm
<Umeaboy> Och SVTplay är ju gratis för åskådning.
<Umeaboy> Ingen licens heller.
<Umeaboy> Aaaahaaaaaaa.
<Umeaboy> Det är ett skript för de som använder Mplayer.
<realubot> Recesnsion av Wikileaksboken: http://svtplay.se/v/2323696/gomorron_sverige/magnus_utvik_har_last_wikileaksboken?cb,a1366518,1,f,-1/pb,a1366516,1,f,-1/pl,v,,1701080/sb,p119636,1,f,-1
<realubot> Umeaboy: Jag tänkte göra ett litet program som gör det lätt att spara program från svtplay till hdd:n. Problemet är ju att dom har tagit bort videofilerna.
<Umeaboy> realubot: Om du har direktlänken till sidan där klippet spelas så kan du ju alltid kolla i terminal med mplayer vilken länk filen har.
<Umeaboy> Alternativt VLC.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Hur gör man det i mplayer?
<Umeaboy> realubot: Kör mplayer http............................. i terminal. Ersätt med länken till klippet på sidan. De har ju alltid en embed-länk där.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Jag har ju inte länken till klippet. Jag har bara länk till sidan där flashspelaren är på ju.
<Umeaboy> Ja, men prova dig fram med Mplayer i terminal iaf.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Tveksamt om det går.
<Umeaboy> My moma always told me......... Life is like a box a chocolates. You never know what you'll get.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Testa själv med länken jag postade:
<realubot> http://svtplay.se/v/2323696/gomorron_sverige/magnus_utvik_har_last_wikileaksboken?cb,a1366518,1,f,-1/pb,a1366516,1,f,-1/pl,v,,1701080/sb,p119636,1,f,-1
<Umeaboy> realubot: Prova kör Firefox via gdb så kanske du kan hitta länken.
<Umeaboy> Installera firefox-dbg först bara.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Jag måste få det att fungera utan Fx eftersom det ska vara ett skript som automoatiskt ficar fram rätt URL.
<realubot> *fixar
<Umeaboy> Okey.
<Umeaboy> Förresten så finns det ju redan ett sådant skript.
<Umeaboy> http://code.google.com/p/get-flash-videos/
<realubot> Umeaboy: Jag har kollat på det. Det fungerar bara på vissa sajter, typ youtube, google video osv.
<Umeaboy> Okey, men det går väl att vidareutveckla.
<Umeaboy> Prata med de som har gjort det.
<Umeaboy> De kanske vet.
<Umeaboy> Det finns ju en Issues-länk.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<realubot> Problemet med rtmpdump är ju att man måste spela upp videon i Flash i Firefox för att programmet ska hitta URL:en. :(
<realubot> Umeaboy: Jo. Det går säkert att få det att fungera med svtplay. Jag orkar inte strula bara. Jag hade tänkt att fixa det enkelt genom att plocka mediafilerna och göra ett enkelt GUI i Zenity.. :(
<Umeaboy> Well, det hjälper ju inte till framtida FF-versioner för andra användare som vill samma sak.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Jag vill inte använda Fx alls. Jag vill egentligen att programmet ska ligga i bakgrunden och inte behöva någon user input.
<realubot> Jag som hade lust att göra ett sånt skript med Zenity. :( Dumma svt.
<Umeaboy> Gör ett uppror på facebook då.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Haha. Jag har inte Facebook.
<realubot> Och jag vill inte ha det heller.
<Umeaboy> realubot: Not my problem.
<kodein> idag har det skapats en namninsamling på internet.
<Umeaboy> kodein: För?
<Umeaboy> Att störta Winblows?
<Umeaboy> Skulle vara bra.
<kodein> det framgår inte
<Norrland> kodein: bort med serviceportarna? :D
<andol> kodein: Stoppa Ölandsbron?
<Philip5> morgonstund har guld i mun
<amelia> *gäsp*
<coobra> amelia:  *krammmaaaa*
<Philip5> amelia: god morgon
<Philip5> coobra: snålt att inte jag får någon morgonkram ;)
<coobra> Philip5:  *dubbelmegakramiz*
<Philip5> coobra: åhhhh
<coobra> :D
<Philip5> kramkalas
 * Philip5 kramar Barre
<Philip5> Barre: vill ju inte att du ska känna dig utanför så här i början på veckan
<Philip5> mä! datorn hängde sig! det händer inte ofta nu för tiden
<Umeaboy> Philip5: Kanske borde kolla hårdvaran med palimpsest ?
<Umeaboy> Helpetet vad jag älskar Frank i Tele2's senaste reklamvideo.
<Umeaboy> Räntaruntaveget.
<Umeaboy> Hahahahahahahahaha
<Philip5> Umeaboy: var nog något tillfälligt skit men tester skadar väl sällan
<Barre> Philip5: whohooo... tackar :)
<Philip5> Barre: vassego, inte var dag det är kramkalas :)
<Philip5> ahhh, morgonkaffe sitter fint nu
<Barre> Philip5: absolut inte... läste på ett mjöklpaket att man behöver 12st kramar om dagen för att må bra...
<Philip5> ojdå, så många får nog inte jag. stackars mig som måste må så dåligt då
<kodein> andol: nån kunde starta en namninsamling mot de här fjorton minusgraderna
<Philip5> kodein: eller bara stifta en lag emot dem rakt av
<Barre> idag tog det exakt 10 grader att ta sig till jobbet :/
<Philip5> Barre: om ni kramas mer på jobbet så blir ni snabbt varma och mår bra :)
<kodein> hade jag inte haft jobbet att gå till hade jag nog stannat inomhus idag med
<larsemil> kodein: fjorton minus.. haha det är ju rena värmeböljan! har vaknat med minus 22 tre dagar i rad.
<larsemil> om det är varmare än -15 så är det en "då kan vi gå ut och leka med barnen" dag.
<Philip5> larsemil: bor du i norrland då eller? här var det nog bara -17 grader i morse
<kodein> det är ingen praktisk skillnad i kyla mellan -15 och -22.
<larsemil> Philip5: dalarna köldhåla
<kodein> det känns ungefär lika.
<larsemil> kodein: nixx.
<larsemil> kodein: i beg to differ
<kodein> larsemil: jo. för mig.
<Philip5> larsemil: aha, jo det stämmer nog de gånger jag varit där också
<kodein> senast jag var hemhemma en längre stund så var det väl -30 i en vecka...
<Barre> larsemil: det var 22 grader imorse hemma hos mig med :/
<larsemil> kodein: du var härifrån visst var det så?
<larsemil> Barre: igår skulle vi åka skidor. då hade vi -22 hemma, åkte bil 2 mil och där var det -8. vi chansade att så skulle vara fallet och hade tack och lov rätt
<kodein> ja, typ-ish
<Barre> larsemil: då är det inte lätt att klä sig rätt, med såna skillnader
<larsemil> fast eftersom vi visste att det brukade vara så så var det helt okej
<Norrland> kodein: väldig skillnad på -10 i söder och -10 i norr
<kodein> jo, det med
<larsemil> ja dalarna har också väldigt "varma" minusgrader
<kodein> fanns ju inget som hindrade att man sprang omkring och lekte i -20 i flera timmar när man var uppe hos farmor i västerbotten på vintrarna förr
<Norrland> kodein: precis, väldans massa torrare luft
<Norrland> i Blekinge fryser man fingrarna av sig såfort de lägger sig under -6-7C
<larsemil> och i gbg så länge det är kallare än +3
<realubot> "Någon" duktig typ borde bygga in stöd för tv3play, tv4play, svtplay och kanal5play i något av alla program som finns för att ladda ner Flash-video.
<andol> Å andra sidan värmer det så gott inombords att vara omgiven utav Göteborgare? :-)
<realubot> larsemil: Det är riktigt kallt i GBG för tillfället.
<Philip5> realubot: är inte du en "duktig person" då?
<realubot> Philip5: Nja. Maybe maybe not.
<Philip5> hepp
<realubot> Jag kanske hittar på något.
<larsemil> realubot: hade inte tv4 gjort något liknande?
<realubot> Problemet ligger ju i att gräva fram URL till video. Det går med rtmpdump men då måste man starta uppsleningen i Firefox först och jag vill ju ha ett program som går att använda för att ställa in för att "spela in" video som finns publicerade eller som kommer i RSS.
<realubot> larsemil: TV4 gjort vad?
<realubot> larsemil: Det går att få fram URL med rtmpdump på tv4play.
<realubot> Problemet är att man måste starta Flashspelaren i Fx.
<realubot> Jag vill inte att programmet ska vara beroende av Firefox.
<realubot> Jag vill ha ett program som ligger i bakgrunden, typ.
<virtuald> realubot: om du kör curl «spelaren.swf | strings» får du fram adressen då?
<realubot> bakgrund och bakgrund, men ni fattar.
<virtuald> satt citatet lite fel.
<realubot> Det ksa inte behövas en mnanuell input i en webbläsare så fort man vill dumpa ett program till disken,.
<realubot> virtuald: Ska kolla...
<larsemil> realubot: http://http.tv4.se/2010/11/17/badda-in-klipp-fran-alla-svenska-tv-kanaler/ det var det här jag tänkte på, inte riktigt samma sak. förlåt
<virtuald> realubot: der kanske inte står url
<virtuald> realubot: jag löste mitt mysterium, jag har http_proxy="http://127.0.0.1:8118/" i /etc/environment och torsocks blockerar lokala adresser
<realubot> virtuald: Aha.
<realubot> virtuald: Jo, om jag kör curl på den här adressen så får jag nog fram en URL:
<realubot> http://svt.se/svt/road/Classic/shared/flash/VideoPlayer/svtplayer-2010.18.swf?&a=2325484&background=http%3A%2F%2Fmedia.svt.se%2Fdownload%2Fmcc%2Fkluster%2F20110214%2FS-2011-0213-JAGAREFORBUNDET_0_start_0.jpg&pathflv=http%3A%2F%2Fwww0.c00928.cdn.qbrick.com%2F00928%2Fkluster%2F20110214%2FS-2011-0213-JAGAREFORBUNDET.flv&length=00%3A00%3A00&expression=sample&statisticsUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fld.svt.se%2Fsvt%2Fsvt%2Fs%3Fsvt-p
<realubot> Man ser nog tom URL i den adressen.
<realubot> Om jag öppnar http://svt.se/embededflash/2325484/play.swf i Firefox så hamnar jag på den lååånga adressen som jag postade precis.
<virtuald> :)
<realubot> Så hemligheten ligger i att följa rätt play.swf och därefter luska fram URL till videofilen.
<virtuald> ja
<virtuald> urldecode är funktionen du behöver
<realubot> virtuald: Tack för tipset. Det var ju lätt. Jag trodde att play.swf pekade på en och samma spelare.
<virtuald> :>
<realubot> virtuald: Var hittar jag det då? Jag hittar inget sånt i förråden.
<realubot> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man3/WebCommon.urlDecode.3kaya.html
<virtuald> i ett riktigt scriptspråk :)
<virtuald> dvs perl
<realubot> virtuald: Aha, då kör jag lika bra i bash.
<virtuald> realubot: du kan köra perl -e 'något'
<virtuald> precis som du kör sed eller awk t.ex.
<realubot> Äsch. Fungerar väl lika bra med grep.
<virtuald> jaså
<virtuald> grep kan väl inte ändra test?
<larsemil> inte grep i sig, men i ett script kan man ju få in greps utdata i en variabel.
<larsemil> fast ja, perl > bash.
<larsemil> fast å andra sidan så är python > perl också så. :)
<andol> larsemil: På vilket sätt är Python mer än Perl?
<Barre> and let the flaming begin
<Barre> andol: för det första, i en match mellan en pyton och en pärla så vinner pytonormen... lätt
<larsemil> andol: jag kan båda, men jag föredrar python då jag tycker att om man har skrivit några rader kod och sen inte tittat på det på ett år och ska ändra i koden, så är pythonkoden mycket lättare att sätta sig in i igen än perl. och så skriver jag det fortare och syntaxen känns mer genuin.
<larsemil> alltså att jag inte måste tänka "hur var det nu man skrev"
<kodein> pytonormen kanske kan svälja pärlor och rubiner, men båda två kommer ut intakta på andra sidan ;)
<Barre> kodein: you got a point
<bamsefar> Äh, perl ftw! :)
<andol> Barre, larsemil: Jo, men det där är ju påståenden på temat att Python är bättre än Perl, inte att det är "mer än".
<larsemil> andol: nu är du bara så där nördigt petig.
<Barre> andol: Python = b6 okstäver, Perl=4 boksäver.. allstå Python > perl ;P
 * Barre undrar hur jag lyckades med den felskrivningen
<andol> larsemil: Njae, eller i alla fall lite halvtrött på att se tecknet > används på tveksamma vis.
<kodein> korrekt användning: <http://url>
<larsemil> kodein: +1
<andol> Hmm, ska det vara så här...
<andol> $ whois foo.as
<Philip5> andol: är det flame war på gång? behövs det lite cheerleaders?!?! ;)
<andol> Philip5: Vill vi verkligen se dig i pom-poms? :)
<larsemil> andol: .as verkar ha krashat lite.. :)
<coobra> .as ?
<Philip5> andol: hehe, i bet
<larsemil> coobra: whois whatever.as
<coobra> woow
<coobra> hahha
<larsemil> andol: http://www.nic.as/whois.cfm?
<Barre> varför vill de logga vilken IP som kör en whois?
<larsemil> och vem är stephen?
<andol> Barre: för att kunna begränsa antal lookups, och på så vis försvåra "dammsugning" utav registret?
<larsemil> .as är lite rolig faktiskt.
<coobra> larsemil:  vad sker
<larsemil> kal.as
<larsemil> paj.as
<larsemil> kast.as
<larsemil> osv
<realubot> Jag måste ha varit full när jag tittade i koden på svtplay. URL ligger ju inbäddad i koden till sidorna. :|
<virtuald> kr.as
<larsemil>  ❤♡♥
<virtuald> undrar om man kan regga ♥ någonstans
<kodein> det är nog upptaget överallt redan
<Barre> andol: ahh... det är ju en orsak som jag kan förstå
<cHarNe2> http://dontclick.it/
<cHarNe2> rätt gammal jag vet..
<realubot> Jag gillar inte att Flash "låser" tangentbordet i Firefox. Så jobbigt när man ska navigera med tangentbordet och tangentbordet inte reagerar för att Flash är aktivt.
<X-Sleepy-X> ilandsproblem...
<X-Sleepy-X> :)
<haffe> Måndag förmiddag.
<haffe> 0 i styrfart.
<carl-> flash ska bort
<carl-> bort bort bort .. ska det ..
<X-Sleepy-X> nya flash ska ju vara snabbare
<X-Sleepy-X> 10.2
<realubot> Det går inte att få mplayer att spela upp rtmp-strömmar?
<realubot> X-Sleepy-X: Helt klart ett ilandsproblem men fortfarande ett problem.
<realubot> Ett problem är ett problem är ett problem.
<X-Sleepy-X> jo
<carl-> X-Sleepy-X: snabbare botar inte grundproblemet
<Coffe> någon som känner till något om HP laptops där ljudet är dåligt ?
<realubot> virtuald: Har du tacklat av och somnat nu eller?
<Coffe> kan man se ? på vilket interface ett tun interface ligger på ?
<Norrland> Coffe: hur menar du då?
 * larsemil skriver ett långt skript för att flytta klienter från bare metal servrar till kvm kluster.
<realubot> larsemil: I bash?
<larsemil> ja
<Coffe> Norrland,  jag har 2 internet uppkopplingar. å jag vill verifiera vilken av dom 2 . mitt VPN anv
<larsemil> Coffe: tracepath? just guessing.
<virtuald> realubot: nej jag gick och hämtade te bara
<virtuald> realubot: och rensade kattlådan
<realubot> virtuald: Ok. :)
<larsemil> realubot: bash är ju bäst när man bara ska ramsa kommandon upp och ner
<realubot> larsemil: Mhm, bash är väl bäst när man ska automatisera bash-kommandon?
<Norrland> Coffe: oki
<larsemil> realubot: prexis
<larsemil> testkörning.. läskigt. tur det är testmiljö.
<virtuald> realubot: http://www.cracked.com/article_14990_what-monkeysphere.html
<Norrland> Coffe: hmm. skulle nästan vara dags för tcpdump eller wireshark för att se vilket interface som skickar vpn-trafiken :)
<realubot> larsemil: Vi håller tummarna. Vi tror på dig.
<realubot> Can larsemil scripta. Yes he can!
<Coffe> jag löste de :P haha kollade andra vpn server . vilket ip som anslöt :P
<larsemil> Coffe: enkel lösning. och genial!
<larsemil> jag brukar köra mysql -u -p < mysql.sql , borde jag inte kunna köra mysql -u -p <echo "select * from tables;" också??
<realubot> Jag läste att Fedora ska börja köra med nya beteckningar istället för eth0 osv. Det nya systemet ska skilja på om det är externa nätverkskort eller interna eller båt.
<realubot> *nåt
<realubot> larsemil: Måste du inte ha ' eller något runt då?
<realubot> Fattar < att du skickar hela raden höger om < ?
<larsemil> -e
<realubot> mysql -e "select * from user" -u -p mysql
<realubot> SÃ¥?
 * realubot borde lära sig MySQL.
<carl-> Coffe: vad menas med dåligt ljud på laptops ??? om vi pratar om ljudet i högtalarna på en laptop så har jag inte hört _en enda laptop oavsett märke_ som låter ens nästan vettigt
<Coffe> de sprakar , låter som en gramofon
<bamsefar> Vafan, finns det olika versioner av hdmi?
<bamsefar> 1.3 och 1.4.. Vilken är "vanlig" ?
<larsemil> hatar att glömma flush privileges;
<andol> larsemil: operera inte direkt mot mysql.* i sådant fall? :P
<maxjezy> yes we can baklänges blir thank you satan
<Laban_> maxjezy: Tror inte jag är tillräckligt dyslexisk för att få till den meningen....
<Norrland> Coffe: ubuntu? Prova ändra ljudegenskaperna så att volymen står på 100% istället för amplified
<Laban_> Däremot kan man kasta om bokstäverna i Axl Rose så det blir oralsex...
<carl-> det måste betyda något
<Coffe> Norrland,  , bra tips , men det hjälper tyvärr inte
<Laban_> Ska komma på något fyndigt namn till min framtida unge så det också blir ett coolt anagram
<Laban_> ....Men kommer ni på ett palindrom som funkar med "Fredriksson" kan ni ju höra av er ;D
<Laban_> Sen kan man vara jävligt bestämd när man väljer namn... Hade en kvinnlig kollega i England som hette George...
<Laban_> </diverseMonolog>
<larsemil> idag var det lite väl tyst här.
<larsemil> någon som kör 11.04? börjar det likna något?
<maxjezy> Laban_, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqALdkTArqs
<larsemil> lol
<Norrland> hur vare man "öppnade" en ssh nyckel för en session så man slipper ange dess lösenord varje gång man ska logga in via ssh tex?
<larsemil> lägger in den publika nyckeln i authorized_keys på servern och den privata nyckeln liggandes i .ssh/ på den lokala
<maxjezy> larsemil, this week in linux har gjort en test av det och det är buggigt  säger han
<larsemil> kan tro det, stora förändringar
<Norrland> larsemil: jo, men får ju ändå ange passphrase för ssh/id..... varje gång
<Norrland> nått sätt att manuellt anropa ssh-agent eller så?
<Norrland> har ju min public-key i burken jag ansluter till osv
<larsemil> Norrland: jag anger inte lösenord när jag använder den metoden, men då är det ju bara nycklar utan password då
<maxjezy> Philip5, är du här?
<Norrland> larsemil: oki, ska se om de går att fixa..
<maxjezy> nu är spotify native för linux även för Unlimited användarna
<maxjezy> halvvägs där!
<larsemil> maxjezy: haha kollade på this week in linux och.. hahaha. LIIIITE buggar.
<maxjezy> larsemil, ja, lite är det :)
<Norrland> larsemil: ah, ssh-add. Sen tog den mitt id
<phnom> maxjezy: Det har den ju varit läääääänge
<larsemil> Norrland: fint
<Norrland> larsemil: mm, konstigt att den inte gjorde de automagiskt
<coobra> larsemil:  fortfarande knas med .as
<larsemil> såg det
<speakman> Finns det någon i Sverige som har en Xeon W3680 på lager?
<Laban_> maxjezy: Är det en bra portning då? Hitills tycker jag det fungerat bättre i Wine än native.
<xyzp> hej,jag kör firefox  och vill hämta och installera VLC , hur gör jag det?
<Laban_> xyzp: Lättast är att installera VLC från Software CEnter.
<arand> xyzp: Om du vill ha vlc plugin för firefox är paketet mozilla-plugin-vlc relevant
<einand> arand: fungerar det för Chrome?
<Philip5> maxjezy: nu är jag här
<xyzp> ok är denna rätt? https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/vlc-context-menu/
<arand> einand: ingen aning faktiskt
<arand> einand: Paketet kommer med en libvlcplugin.so - fil, och chromium hanterar väl flash på liknande sätt? Kanske...
<Philip5> xyzp: den där grejen lägger ju bara till länkar med musi och video till spellistan i vlc och är inte vlc i sig
<arand> xyzp: Ubuntu mjukvaru-centralen är det vi menar.
<arand> Eller vad den nu kallas på svenska
<Philip5> arand: vi får fråga yeager :D
<Philip5> eller bara någon som kör svenskt
<xyzp> aha
<Philip5> maxjezy: ville du något särksilt eller var du bara sällskapssjuk?
<xyzp> kan ngn ge mig en länk till den vlc sidan?
<Philip5> xyzp: du ska inte installera från vlc-sidan utan från ubuntus programförråd
<arand> Ingen sida, öppna från huvudmenyn
<Philip5> xyzp: så ska man alltid helst göra om man inte har kunskap eller annan orsak till att göra på annat sätt
<xyzp> ok Philip5
<xyzp> jag kör debian, är det lika dant då?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> vet iof inte om du har något grafiskt installationsverktyg i debian som standard. du kanske har synapic där om inte får man installera det via terminalen
 * Barre tycker att det är en vits att ange all relevant infromation från första början
<Philip5> Barre: du ställer så höga krav på dagens ungdom. tänk på att de lätt blir så stressade av krav ;)
<Barre> Philip5: bah!
<vs-hs> Philip5: Du är ett krav
<xyzp> ungdon jag tackar hehe
<Philip5> vs-hs: jajamen
<vs-hs> :)
<arand> xyzp: om du kör squeeze finns USC i admin-menyn
<arand> annars kan du ju alltid söka efter vlc i synaptic, eller helt enkelt "aptitude install vlc"
<Philip5> har debian aptitude som standard nu eller kör de fortfarande med apt-get så länge man inte installerar aptitude själv?
<Barre> det finns säkert 40 000 miljarder sätt att installera det :)
<arand> Philip5: Det är bara ubuntu som tagit bort apt-get, aptitude har varit standard i debian ett bra tag.
<arand> *tagit bort aptitude
<Philip5> arand: aha, och inte förstår jag varför man vill ta bort aptitude för som jag tycker är överlägset men det tar väl mer plats
<speakman> Alltså, Flash har verkligen spårat ur fullständigt efter någon av de senare uppdateringarna (av chromium eller annat i ubuntu). Går snart inte att se varken Youtube eller SVT PLay.
<arand> Philip5: De sparar 2MB i ubuntu
<Philip5> arand: inklusive beroenden?
<arand> Philip5: Yep, tasksel etc.
<arand> Enda anledningen, enligt dem, att det var där till att börja med var att installationen krävde det..
<arand> Numera installeras den endast om det brhövs, och om man kör alternate install, server, eler liknande
<Philip5> hubba
<xyzp> ash konsollen vill ta bort adobe-flashplugin först säger den, ska man göra så,? jag kan se svtwebtv å så med den, kan man de i den andra?
<arand> då de fortfaande använder debian-instller istället för ubiquity,.
<arand> Eh, vad jag vet har flash inte så mycket att göra med vlc?
<xyzp> funkar5 det om jag  klistrar in hela svaret i konsollen som han gav?
<arand> !paste
<ubot2> Använd http://paste.ubuntu.com om du vill klistra in 4+ rader. Klistra sedan in länken i kanalen så hjälper den som kan :-)
<dagon_> så länge det är < 4 rader
<xyzp> från konsollen menade jag
<xyzp> ok dagon
<Philip5> dagon_: god morgon :)
<dagon_> god morgon :)
<Laban_> Hur kan Flash fortfarande fungera så grymt dåligt i Linux? Kan tycka att de borde fungera likvärdigt med Wintendo iaf...
<dagon_> fråga adobe :)
<kodein> det är för att adobe suger den salta.
<Philip5> Laban_: för att adobe tydligen lägger halvhjärtade resurser på det. tidigare var det en snubbe som jobbade med att skriva flash 10
<Laban_> Det hjälper inte direkt till när man vill få folk att byta från Wintendo till Ubuntu...
<xyzp> Kunde inte hitta några paket vars namn eller beskrivning matchade "vlc"
<xyzp> Följande paket är TRASIGA:
<xyzp>   adobe-flashplugin
<speakman> Den funkar ju skapligt till Android iofs
<xyzp> jag vet inte  nu
<Laban_> Tycker iofs att Apples intiativ att inte köra Flash i iPhone/iPad är en lysande idé
<Laban_> Det sätter fart på utvecklingen.
<kodein> tur att jag varken bryr mig så mycket om att flash fungerar eller att folk ska byta till gnu.
<arand> xyzp: Det är ett orelaterat fel
<Philip5> använder debian multiverse och universe som uppdelningar av förråd?
<Laban_> ...synd bara att HTML5 också fungerar rätt dåligt än.
<arand> Philip5: main, contrib, non-free
<xyzp> ok arand
<Philip5> arand: ok för vlc ligger inte i main vad jag vet
<arand> xyzp: Jag antar att du installerade flash från adobes hemsida?
<xyzp> tror det
<arand>  vlc | 1.1.3-1squeeze2 | http://debian.man.ac.uk/debian/ squeeze/main amd64 Packages
<arand> Ser ut att ligga i main ^
<arand> Kan vara ide att köra "aptitude update" om du inte uppdaterat paket-list-cachen förut.
<Philip5> aha, tänkte mest för det inte ligger i main i ubuntu så tänkte jag att det kanske hamnade i contrib i debian eller nått
<speakman> oj.. i FF hängde det hela webbläsaren "Sorry the Flash plugin has crached :( "
<arand> ubuntu delar upp utefter vad de supportar, debian utefter DFSG
<andol> Japp, varpå Debians Main oftast motsvaras utav Main och Universe i Ubuntu.
<andol> arand: Sen så splittar ju även Ubuntu efter frihetgrad, och då Main och Universe kontra Restricted och Multiverse.
<larsemil> dfsg?
<arand> Debian Free Software Guidelines
<PsynoKhi0> hej
<Philip5> PsynoKhi0: hallå
<PsynoKhi0> Philip5: tja
<xyzp> jag körde apt-get update och fick error med
<xyzp> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: Följande signaturer kunde inte verifieras för att den publika nyckeln inte är tillgänglig: NO_PUBKEY EF4186FE247510BE
<xyzp> W: Du kan möjligen rätta till problemet genom att köra "apt-get update"
<xyzp> vad göra?
<Philip5> xyzp: kör inte du debian? launchpads ppa:er är väl för ubuntu?!
<Philip5> annars lägga till nyckeln
<xyzp> jo  jag tror det är debian i min eeepc900
<speakman> för Ubuntu finns vertyget add-apt-repository som fixar nycklar från ppa:n automatiskt
<larsemil> tror? standard linux i den är väl xantos
<larsemil> eller vad fan hette det
<arand> xyzp: om du kör "lsb_release --all" vad står det?
<arand> xandros
<larsemil> juste
<xyzp> lsb_release --all
<xyzp> -su: lsb_release: kommando hittades inte
<arand> erm, får en känsla av att det kan vara xandros...
<xyzp> ok
<larsemil> hur ser "start"-knappen ut på skrivbordet
<arand> visserligen är den debian-baserad...
<phnom> Om den kom förinstallerad med OSet så är det antagligen xandros
<larsemil> http://www.allaboutsymbian.com/images/features/eeepc900interface.gif
<xyzp> ok de var frörinstallerat
<xyzp> jag tog en screen bild
<xyzp> förinstallerat
<larsemil> xyzp: kolla min länk, ser det ut så?
<xyzp> japp precis så larsemil
<arand> Ok, det ska gå att lägga till debians mjukvara enligt http://forums.xandros.com/viewtopic.php?t=34390
<arand> så "editor /etc/apt/sources.list.d/debian.list"
<arand> och skriv in raden "deb http://http.us.debian.org/debian/ squeeze main contrib non-free"
<arand> sedan "aptitude update" och "aptitude install vlc"
<arand> det är möjligt att du bör de-aktivera debian-repositoriet direkt efteråt (lägg till # framför raden i filen) för att undvika att den drar in en massa mojs som den tror är relevanta uppdateringar i ditt system.
<xyzp> arand,  jag e inte riktigt med nu, skriv ut
<arand> Jag vet inte hur kompatibel hårdvaran är men om jag var du skulle jag nog ta bort xandros och installera ubuntu istället, eller vilken distro du trivs bäst med...
<dagon_> ubuntu är lite väl tjockt på en netbook
<xyzp> xandros ligger väl under ubuntu som debian?
<arand> xyzp: "editor /etc/apt/sources.list.d/debian.list" borde ge dig en tom textfil?
<arand> ubuntu netbook edition?
<vacum> under ubuntu?
<xyzp> bantat menade jag typ
<vacum> ubuntu är en fork på debian
<xyzp> ok
<vacum> xandros är debian-baserat
<xyzp> arand, japp :-)
<arand> xandros verkar vara en fork av debian likaså, men är troligtvis den som är mest annorlunda av de tre, och har minst program tillgängliga, samt är ett operativsystem som har lagts ner...
<dagon_> meego kanske är något för dig xyzp?
<arand> xyzp: Skriv in "deb http://http.us.debian.org/debian/  squeeze main contrib non-free
<vacum> man kan säga att den bygger på corel linux som byggde på debian
<xyzp> vad är meego?
<dagon_> http://meego.com/
 * arand undrar om man vill försöka satsa på meego nuförtiden
<arand> xyzp: Spara sedan filen, och sedan kör "aptitude update" och "aptitude install vlc"
<cHarNe2> dagon_: gillar att chrome är cp och frågar efter löseord för att komma in på developer.meego.com när man går in där :P
<dagon_> haha, ja jag störde mig på det också :P
<xyzp> deb http://http.us.debian.org/debian/ squeeze main contrib non-free
<xyzp> -su: deb: kommando hittades inte
<arand> xyzp: Du ska lägga till den textraden i filen som du öppnade med "editor"-kommandot
<xyzp> aha
<maxjezy> Philip5, näe de va inget
<maxjezy> någon annan som får programfel i spotify
<maxjezy> eller wine
<maxjezy> när man trycker igång en låt
<xyzp> arand, sen köra komandot?
<arand> xyzp: Spara sedan filen, och sedan kör "aptitude update" och "aptitude install vlc"
<xyzp> när jag sparat l filen så dyker , kör komando, Ny buffert upp, till filen upp bara
<maxjezy> Philip5, jo ja va lite sällskapssjuk
<maxjezy> men vi går vidare och glömmer det
<arand> xyzp: är det nano som är editorn som används på xandros?
<arand> I så fall trycker man Ctrl+O frö att spara och sedan Ctrl+X för att avsluta.
<xyzp> arand, ja nano
<xyzp> arand,ctrl-o funkar men inte ctrl-x
<speakman> det är helt sjukt med Flash player nu. Webbläsarn blir helt obrukbar!
<speakman> C-x C-s :p
<arand> xyzp: Ger den ett specifikt fel? Har du behörighet att skriva i filen (är du root)?
<arand> Schas Emacs!
<xyzp> uhh jag gör bara bort mig nu :-(
<einand> ag tror min X är skadad äter 90% cpu
<xyzp> ash de löste sig :-)
<arand> :)
<arand> einand: alt+syreq+k that mofo!
<einand> arand: ?
<arand> Kommandot för att klubba X ;p
<kodein> där X är en säl?
<arand> Om den äter cpu är den fet nog att vara en.
<einand> varför i hela friden vill jag döda X
<einand> då dör jag alla barn med
<einand> hittat en bugg i nvidias drivrutiner
<einand> när jag startar på batteri, så tror den fortfarande jag kör på batteri efter jag stoppa i kabeln
<arand> SÃ¥ trevligt...
<arand> Men den lyckas ladda i alla fall?
<arand> Antog att om X hade hängt sig så illa krävdes drastiska åtgärder
<einand> nä, X hade inte hängt sig, sa bara att den tog 90% cpu
<xyzp> Jag är i root
<einand> xyzp: rör inget, som skadar dig
<arand> och filen är på plats nu? Om du kör "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/debian.list" ser du vad du skrev i filen?
<xyzp> ahh great nu tog den bort flash å installerade vlc, tack  arand :-)
<arand> :)
<Coffe> hmm ska man våga starta ett ipv6 nät lokalt, känns som man kan förstöra mycket.
<Coffe> någon som kan förklara hur man delar upp sin ipv6 rang i privata adresser  ?
<zChris> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.368575/html5--antligen-fardigt-2014
<zChris> Missvisande, det är färdigt om 3 år :P
<antii> zChris: byebye flash? :D
<zChris> antii, hmm, återstår att se :P
<zChris> Mest intressanta är ändock att Nokia börjar med Windows MObile 7 ^^
<PsynoKhi0> låter väl mer som ett sätt att köpa upp företaget
<zChris> PsynoKhi0, du menar att ms köper upp nokia?
<cahoot> det behöver dom ju inte nu
<zChris> Har bara hört gott om Wm7 faktiskt :)
<cahoot> dom har precis vad dom saknat en stor leverantör av apparater med deras os
<zChris> cahoot, yeah, Symbian känns förlegat
<cahoot> jaså
<PsynoKhi0> zChris: ja
<zChris> Ja, och speciellt nu när till och med Nokia fasar ut det :P
<PsynoKhi0> de försöker ju ta sig åt iphone-hållet: kontroll över mjuck- och hårdvara
<PsynoKhi0> mjuk*
<PsynoKhi0> känner du många mobiltillverkare som lägger alla sina ägg i samma korg utan att ha 100% kontroll över OSet?
<PsynoKhi0> jag är mer intresserad av att se vad som händer med Qt och MeeGo
<Philip5> heja qt!
<PsynoKhi0> bra affär för MS i vilket fall: tillgång till massa patent, hårdvara, R&D, distributionskanaler, som man passar på att slänga blivande konkurrenter in i diket
<PsynoKhi0> samtidigt som man passar*
<zChris> PsynoKhi0, fast vad jag har läst får dom customize oset hur mycket dom vill men kommer inte göra det. Förmodligen kommer dom nog bara branda det
<PsynoKhi0> zChris: jadu, hur skulle andra mobiltillverkare som INTE får modda WP7 skulle känna sig?
<zChris> PsynoKhi0, vad har det med nått att göra ? :)
<zChris> http://conversations.nokia.com/2011/02/14/nokia-press-conference-video-qa-session/
<PsynoKhi0> jag menar att andra tillverkare som släppe WP7-lurar skulle inte uppskatta att Nokia fick göra vad de ville med OSet
<zChris> Men jag tror inte det hindrar nokia att få ett sånt avtal med ms
<zChris> Om dom nu har det, jag har ingen 100% källa dock :)
<PsynoKhi0> iofs, fråga Motorola om man tackar nej till WP7 ;)
<cahoot> det finns väl inget företag som gått levande ur ett avtal/samarbete med MS
<PsynoKhi0> cahoot: http://www.asymco.com/2011/02/11/in-memoriam-microsofts-previous-strategic-mobile-partners/
<PsynoKhi0> jag tror inte Nokia kommer att överleva, förutom under namnet "microsoft mobile hardware" :P
<cahoot> nookisoft?
<zChris> Fast majoriteten där är väll ändå äldre WM ? WM7 har, iaf vad jag har har läst, blivit mycket mycket bättre :)
<PsynoKhi0> men men det är nog bara mitt pesimistiska/cyniska jag :D
<PsynoKhi0> zChris:  mycket bättre jämfört med tidigare winmo-versioner? eller mycket bättre jämfört med konkurrenterna?
<zChris> PsynoKhi0, bättre än tidigare winmo, i par eller bättre med konkurrenterna (hur man nu ska jämnföra det) :)
<PsynoKhi0> det förra var väl inte speciellt svårt ;P ungefär samma resonnemang som att W7 är bättre än vista heheh
<zChris> Hur som haver är det spännande att följa iaf :) Oberoende om det går åt pipan eller inte :)
<zChris> PsynoKhi0, men W7 ÄR ju bättre än Vista? :( Iofs tyckte inte jag att Vista fungerade så dåligt heller, men började iofs använda det efter SP1 :)
<PsynoKhi0> visst... men vad är det för värde i jämförelsen om referensen inte var någon vidare succé?
<PsynoKhi0> Steven Spielberg är en bättre regissör än Uwe Boll
<PsynoKhi0> det säger mycket, vad? ;)
<zChris> PsynoKhi0, att jag hellre vill se filmer av Steven Speilberg efter att ha sett nån av Uwe Boll :P
<zChris> PsynoKhi0, det torde var lite värde för dom som använder Vista eller hur ?
<PsynoKhi0> poängen är: hur svårt är det att göra bättre än vista?
<zChris> PsynoKhi0, är väll ganska personligt ? Jag tyckte t.ex. inte att det var något fel på Vista :)
<zChris> PsynoKhi0, men för dig kanske det ska vara "Win7 bättre än Win XP" ?
<zChris> Iomed att XP vart en succe ? :)
<PsynoKhi0> hmmm hårdvarukrav, UAC, DRM, DX10... sant att vista hade ingenting lockande för min del, enligt försäljningssiffrorna var jag inte ensam ;)
<zChris> Men gud, ISS vägrar att sluta autostartas x)
<PsynoKhi0> och 7:an är väl piggare än vista, men fortfarande ingenting som skulle få mig att välja det över xp
<Philip5> maxjezy: ping!
<zChris> PsynoKhi0, hmm säkerthetsuppdateringar kanske? :)
<PsynoKhi0> hmm nej
<zChris> PsynoKhi0, varför kör du Win XP och inte nått linux alternativ?
<PsynoKhi0> jag kör dual boot ;)
<zChris> Me too, loggar aldrig in på linuxen nu för tiden dock :P
<PsynoKhi0> xp kör jag mycket sällan nu för tiden
<zChris> Dags att ta bort den partitionen och använda utrymmet till nått vettigare då ? ;P
<PsynoKhi0> när jag lyckats få allt att funka i linux, visst
<zChris> jasså? Vad är det som inte fungerar nu ?
<PsynoKhi0> grejer jag inte orkat/hunnit pilla med
<zChris> :)
<zChris> Säg som det är, du spelar på Xp ;P
<PsynoKhi0> jag spelar mest Guild Wars, funkar kanon i Wine ^^
<dagon_> då så :)
<Philip5> dagon_: vad nu då?
<dagon_> menade att PsynoKhi0 kan köra endast linux :>
<PsynoKhi0> jag sa jag spelade MEST i Wine ;)
<Philip5> aha
<dagon_> kom igen nu :)
<dagon_> svik oss inte PsynoKhi0 ;)
<PsynoKhi0> det gör jag inte!
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> du gör som du vill grabben :)
<zChris> Vi är redan svikna!
<PsynoKhi0> jag har t.o.m. vägrat uppgradera min Xperia X8 till Android 2.1 för att PC Companion bara funkar i windows... hah!
<zChris> Wuut, finns det inget alternativ till Linux?
<PsynoKhi0> ringde Sony Ericsson i Lund och tjatade på en utvecklare där, får se vad det blir
<dagon_> :>
<zChris> PsynoKhi0, vad gör du i PC Companion då?
<PsynoKhi0> man uppgraderar bl.a. från android 1.6 till 2.1
<dagon_> Oo
<zChris> PsynoKhi0, fast det behöver väll inte du nu ? :D
<PsynoKhi0> nej, det är väl mer nåt "trevligt att ha"
<maxjezy> Philip5, pong!
<PsynoKhi0> därför fattar jag inte att man föredrar att köra xp istället för att emellertid bita ihop och be sony ericsson att släppa en version till linux
 * maxjezy står i köket och gör en svensk köttgryta och en röd currygryta
<maxjezy> smaskiga äggnudlar till det :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad ville du förrut
<dagon_> mums!
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja vad var det
<zChris> maxjezy, har du datorn i köket? :P
<Philip5> ja det borde du veta
<Xeronic> Någon som vet något bra program för att söka igenom disken efter sektorfel och eventuellt åtgärda så att datorn inte skriver till dom trasiga sektorerna?
<amelia> Xeronic: badblocks är en bra början iaf
<cahoot> är det inte dags köpa ny disk i det läget?
<amelia> Xeronic: sen kan du köra ett smart-test också, men smartd
<dagon_> Philip5: vad är nytt i senaste uppdateringen av blender?
<arand> De funktionerna brukar väl finnas tillgängliga genom disk utility normal sett? (palimpsest)
<Xeronic> GSmartControl visar att det finns error och vart dom finns men fixar inte dom
<Xeronic> I stil med: Error: UNC 94 sectors at LBA = 0x025c2c69 = 39595113
<zChris> Xeronic, men badblocks som amelia sa då?
<zChris> Xeronic, kolla vad jag hitta
<zChris> http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/badblockhowto.html
<Xeronic> Då måste jag avmontera disken, och har ingen liveCD eller USB tillgänglig...
<xyzp> herj
<zChris> Xeronic, screwed då mao :P
<Xeronic> zChris: Tackar, verkar vara precis vad jag letade efter..
<zChris> Xeronic, happ, gl :P
<zChris> Jaha, vad säger ni om Julian Assange affären då ?
<xyzp> Kan man uppdatera firefox i konsollen? check for updates i ff är inte klickbar
<xyzp> jag har nu Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8.1.14) Gecko/20080404 Firefox/2.0.0.14
<cahoot> svar ja
<zChris> cahoot, kanske kan skriva hur man gör också? ;P
<xyzp> ccccccahot,  ok, hur gör man?
<xyzp> oj vad ivrig jag vart :-)
<cahoot> t ex mha wget och dpkg -i
<cahoot> eller snarare tar xvf
<zChris> Det finns inget som sköter det automatiskt ? Typ programuppdateraren eller vad den heteR?
<xyzp> mha wget firefox      så?
<cahoot> jo men då får han hålla sig till vad ubu erbjuder
<zChris> cahoot, ubu har väll ändå senare Firefox än 2?
<cahoot> och i det fallet är väl pakethanteraren självinstruerande
<cahoot> xyzp: vilken version av ubuntu?
<Norrland> xyzp: kör du fortfarande xandros?
<cahoot> xandros? oj
<Norrland> och har du inte haft denna diskussion ett par gånger innan?
<maxjezy> zChris, nej men nära nog :)
<zChris> xyzp, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/upgrade-firefox-on-linux/ så slipper du dryg heter :P
<zChris> maxjezy: ^^
<zChris> drygheter*
<Norrland> :)
<xyzp> jag har tydlige xenon sa arand förut, jag trodde de var debian i min eeepc 900
<xyzp> xandros var det ja :-)
<Philip5> dagon_: ingen aning faktiskt för det är ju svn-updates bara och inte hel release
<dagon_> nä men tänkte om du hade nåt
<dagon_> jävla skit
<dagon_> cylinderjävel
<EAG> går det att få igång itunes i ubuntu?
<xyzp> cahoot, hur skriver man?
<zChris> xyzp, http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=32978
<cahoot> xyzp: håll dig till zChris - han vet
<Philip5> maxjezy: blir en ny animering ikväll över den här dagen som nog blir roligare att kolla på :)
<xyzp> ok
<zChris> cahoot, försöker bara hjälpa till i den mån jag kan :)
<dagon_> maxjezy: kan man inte sätta in loop cuts på en cylinder?
<arand> Egentligen, om du har debian-repositoriet, borde det inte vara enklare att helt enkelt "aptitude install iceweasel"?
<arand> EAG: Har hört det ska gå via wine...
<EAG> jag läser lite på ubuntuforums... men det är nog en dålig idé om man ska aktivera en ipad
<zChris> EAG, aktivera? Måste man göra det för att använda iPaden ?
<maxjezy> dagon_, jodå
<EAG> ja tydligen.. jag är redan less på skiten
<EAG> det är jobb-grej
<maxjezy> på vägg sidorna eller toppen/botten dagon_ ?
<Norrland> zChris: du måste väl aktivera iphones i itunes för att regga simkortet mot telefonen eller nått
<EAG> den startar inte utan itunes
<EAG> krånglar virtualbox fortfarande med usb?
<maxjezy> Philip5, social network grejen?
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> eller, allt du gjort?
<Philip5> maxjezy: japp
<maxjezy> :)
<arand> EAG: Antar att det är som vanligt, fria utan usb, proprietära med
<Philip5> amelia: vad fick man till middag i din värld så här på en måndagkväll då? vi är ju vana att få frästas lite av bamsefar och hans kokkonster :)
 * Philip5 äter spagetti och köttfärssås
<maxjezy> min gryta blev ljuvlig
<zChris> Norrland, kässt
<maxjezy> speciellt röda currygrytan
<amelia> Philip5: idag är det jag som lagat mat faktiskt. bamsefar har migrän. :(
<zChris> amelia, tror jag föredrar att laga mat framför migrän :)
<amelia> Philip5: så idag blev det sallad med rökt gårdsskinka, skånemejeriers prästost, pink lady-äpplen, världens godaste körsbärstomater, gurka och lite såntdär vanligt grönt crap man ska ha i botten. :P
<Philip5> amelia: inte fy skam när du lagar heller
<amelia> Philip5: nej, men utan den läskiga spisen eller den livsfarliga ugnen.
<amelia> zChris: lite så, fast han ligger illa till ändå.. han har haft migärn på julafton, min födelsedag och nu valentines day.
<Philip5> amelia: läskig i största allmänhet eller har ni gasspis?
<amelia> Philip5: ingen gasspis, men om jag tar mat i närheten av en påslagen spis eller ugn utan uppsikt från bamsefar så är det inte mat längre.
<zChris> amelia, hehe fan va surt :P
<Philip5> amelia: lite som tummen mitt i handen men vad gäller spis och ugn alltså?
<amelia> Philip5: jag är bäst på att laga mat som inte kräver att den ska värmas helt enkelt.
<Philip5> amelia: du är en jäklen på att laga garden sallad alltså :)
<dagon_> maxjezy: ville sätta lite loop cuts från topp till botten (tänkte göra VLC-konen)
<amelia> måste bara komma på hur jag ska kunna göra smörgåstårtor utan vitt bröd och helst utan mjöl alls.
<amelia> Philip5: det där lät inte så flashigt.
<amelia> Philip5: jag är en jävel på att baka också. men där är själva processen i ugnen väl dokumenterad.
<Philip5> krävs dokumentation alltså
<dagon_> jävligt moget att köra silverlight3, det är som tigga om att bli av med kunder
<dorfi> Hej
<Philip5> dorfi: hallå där
<zChris> dagon_, haha, dom kasnke inte vill ha några kunder som... dig! ;P Vilken sida är det?
<amelia> Philip5: och så är jag sjukt bra på att stå vid sidan om och berätta hur man gör, det är nog en av mina specialitéer. :D
<dorfi> läget philip ?
<Philip5> dorfi: bara bra, precis ätit och är lite däst
<Philip5> amelia: låter som det inte alltid är lätt att vara bamsefar ;)
<dorfi> hoppas det smakade bra
<Philip5> jajamen, lagat själv så det är klart det är gott :)
<dorfi> :)
<amelia> Philip5: det är det inte... men det är å andra sidan inte alltid lätt att vara mig heller med bamsefar inblandad. ;)
<Philip5> amelia: du menar när han är ynklig och har "migrän" och inte vill leka med dig?
<dorfi> lol
<vacum> haha
<amelia> Philip5: meen, idag var det faktiskt bamsefar som fick rosa blommor och choklad, inte jag.
<dorfi> philip ;)
<Philip5> amelia: men man ska väl inte äta choklad när man har migrän
<amelia> Philip5: det är ok.. lite tråkigt att han alltid time:ar sånna högtider, men men...
<zChris> högtider? idag? h0h0 :P
<Philip5> amelia: ja jäkla sätt alltså
<Philip5> ;)
<amelia> Philip5: han lär väl ha migrän när vi ska gifta oss också. :(
<Philip5> amelia: typiskt
<Philip5> karlar...
<amelia> ja, alltid är det något fel på dem...
<dorfi> karalar ? pojkar
<amelia> Philip5: du ska höra det västa också, nu börjar han inkräkta på mitt revir i datorrummet med ett switch-labb för ipv6... huvaligen..
<amelia> :P
<Norrland> :P
<Philip5> amelia: va?!?! snart flyttar han väl någon av dina minidatorer också
<maxjezy> dagon_, http://img812.imageshack.us/f/skrmbild1r.png/
<Philip5> ingen hejd på fräckheterna
<maxjezy> vilken av kutsen menar du?
<amelia> Philip5: säkert. han har ju belamrat dem dem switchar nu :(
<maxjezy> på höger eller vänster cylinder?
<Philip5> amelia: illa
<amelia> Philip5: mm, jag hade minst hoppats på ett rackskåp i födelsedagspresent faktiskt..
<Philip5> amelia: låter som om ni behöver ha ett snack men så lägligt så har ju någon "migrän" nu så det måste vänta.... ,)
<Philip5> amelia: har du fyllt år nyligen?
<amelia> Philip5: haha, det där var nästan lite taskigt... vi ska faktiskt bygga om i dautarummet, lite mekkigt utan bil dock.
<amelia> Philip5: typ två tre veckor sedan.
<Philip5> amelia: grattis i efterskott
<maxjezy> dagon_, ctrl + r gör du cuts där det inte finns trianglar i meshen
<amelia> Philip5: tack
<amelia> nu ska jag nog ta och krypa ner i sängen hos bamsen lite.. är dödstrött..
<amelia> gonatt på er!
<maxjezy> om det finns trianglar så använder du K +dra musen där cuts ska vara
<Philip5> amelia: ses senare tror jag ;)
<maxjezy> för att få de centrerade trycker du F6
<maxjezy> och i menyn som poppar upp kan du välja lite saker
<Philip5> wb Squarism
<maxjezy> måste ta en dusch
<maxjezy> luktar blender-russin
<Philip5> maxjezy: ja det tycker jag verkligen ;)
<Squarism> Philip5, Yo!
<Squarism> Philip5, letade faktiskt efter dig
<Philip5> Squarism: hur är det med kernelkungen?
<Squarism> Philip5, täntke upgradera till 10.10
<Philip5> ska väl gå bra
<Squarism> ...tänkte om du har ngt tips för en som gått o kompilerat om sin kernel
<Philip5> får man hoppas
<Philip5> Squarism: det ska inte spela någon roll utan den ska uppdatera det som ska uppgraderas
<Philip5> så länge du inte namngett din  kernelpaket på något konstigt sätt
<Philip5> bamsefar: krya på dig
<Squarism> det verkar inte ba att köra "upgrade".. den säger ngt om att jag inte kan ugradera enkelt pga ngn av 3 olika anledninger.. såsom kör prerelease, alt en ubuntu med "non standard packages" osv
<Philip5> Squarism: hur gör du din dist-upgrade då?
<Squarism> ?
<Philip5> du kör 10.04 nu eller?
<Squarism> ja.. med dendär omkompilerade kärnan
<Philip5> precis
<Squarism> kernel "2.6.35-19-generic"
<Philip5> så hur gör du för att uppgradera till annan dist?
<Squarism> hmm.. vet inte?
<Philip5> när du får felmeddelande hur och vad gör du då?
<Squarism> Philip5, dehär säger "update-manager" : http://pastebin.com/ePistHsk
<Philip5> ser konstigt ut att det skulle bli så av just din kernel
<Squarism> jag vet att jag har några paket på "hold" men dom känns verkligen os oberoende
<Philip5> låter kanske mer troligt men borde inte heller kan jag tycka
<Philip5> när du kör den där i menyn är det samma som att köra följan defrån terminal? sudo update-manager -d
<Squarism> mjo.. ungefär... samma fel - men den gav inte förslag på dedär "anledningarna"
<Philip5> Squarism: ett annat sätt som borde funka är: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Squarism> Philip5, provar
<Philip5> prova annars att tabort dina hold och se om det hjälper
<Philip5> Squarism: har du några externa källor aktiva förresten? typ ppa:er eller så?
<Squarism> ja.. de har jag nog
<Philip5> kanske är sådan som inte har stöd för maverick?
<Philip5> http://askubuntu.com/questions/25328/unable-to-upgrade-from-lucid-lynx-to-maverick-meerkat
<Philip5> verkar som den som har ställt den här frågan har samma problem som du
<Squarism> ska man inaktivera dom?
<dagon_> maxjezy: jag råkade säga fel till dig, det är en cone jag använder
<realubot> Det kanske borde skyltas lite bättre på Ubuntu-forumet att den här IRC-kanalen finns. Det är inte så många nya personer som ansluter.
<realubot> Det är mest det gamla vanliga gänget som tjötar och om man vill att kanalen ska vara en support-kanal så får man nog locka hit mer nybörjare.
<R2D21> Jag gillar kanalen :-()
<realubot> R2D21: Ja ja. Jag säger bara att det är svårt för nybörjare att hitta hit.
<R2D21> realubot, ja det var betydligt mer förr.
<realubot> Det borde finnas tydlig info på Ubuntu-forumet och kanske en guide för hur IRC-fungerar (xchat).
<realubot> Jag funderar på att skripta ihop något som mäter aktiviteten i kanalen över åren.
<R2D21> realubot, LÃ¥ter vettigt.
<realubot> Hur mångs som är aktiva, hur många rader som skrivs, hur många nya nicks som ansluter/månad m.m.
<realubot> *många
<Philip5> Squarism: hjälpte det?
<Squarism> Philip5, De va ju en bra post... men jag vet inte om jag vågar göra det den föreslog idag.
<Philip5> Squarism: inte tid om det strular?
<Squarism> typ
<Squarism> Philip5, den mjukvara jag misstänker att det är ett djäkla slagskepp som tagit en massa tid att konfigurera upp
<Philip5> tror iaf inte problemet är din kärna
<Squarism> Okej.. nej du har väl oxo kompilerat om kärnor misstänker jag? =D
<Squarism> ..så om det funka för dig menar jag
<Philip5> jo och sedan så handlar det mer om hur paket och uppgradering i sig funkar
<xyzp> en kontorsfgråga kanske
<xyzp> en kontorsfråga kanske :-)
<realubot> xyzp: What?
<xyzp> jag ska skriva ett script i openoffice, vilket format ska jag spara det i?
<realubot> xyzp: Det vet jag inte. Jag använder nästan aldrig OpenOffice. Varför skriver du ett skript där?
<realubot> xyzp: Är skriptet till OO eller vad är det för skript?
<xyzp> reallubot, det behövs tydligen för att kunna instalera ff
<xyzp> nyare version då
<xyzp> stavar som en kratta jag ibland :-)
<xyzp> realubot
<xyzp> realubot, vad ska man skriva det i annars?
<Norrland> xyzp: gedit eller liknande texteditor duger gott och väl
<xyzp> ok Norrland
<realubot> xyzp: Gedit ja.
<realubot> xyzp: Varför måste du ha ett skript för att installera Fx?
<xyzp> vet inte varför men läste det här http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=22973
<realubot> xyzp: Det låter omständigt att skriva kod i OpenOffice. Jag hade använt Gedit. Även om Gedit ser enkelt ut så har det stöd för att färga kod olika så man lättare ser vilken kod som gör vad.
<xyzp> realubot, ok
<realubot> Är det första posten du tänker på?
<realubot> Den är från 2008. Det där är knappast aktuellt.
<xyzp> realubot, ja
<realubot> Det är för att installera Firefox 3 beta.
<realubot> xyzp: Din EeePC har väl inte original-operativsystemet?
<realubot> Vad kör du med för operativsystem?
<xyzp> ok, så då gäller det inte firefox-3.6.13.tar.bz2?
<realubot> "Run firefox 3 beta 5 and later on stock EEE"
<realubot> Det låter som ett tveksamt projekt.
<realubot> xyzp: Nej. Det är ju Firefox 4 beta som gäller nu om något. :|
<xyzp>  xandros
<realubot> Jag kör med Firefox 3.6.
<Norrland> xyzp: har du installerat om din EEE sen du köpte den?
<realubot> xyzp: Ok, men varför kör du Xandros? Är det bättre på EeePC än Ubuntu Netbook Edition?
<xyzp> realubot, läste lite om fyran, den sökte igen hårdisken
<xyzp> eeepc900
<realubot> xyzp: Sökte igen hårddisken?
<realubot> xyzp: Ok, vänta...
<xyzp> ja någe sånt
<maxjezy> dagon_, löste du det?
<realubot> xyzp: Så Xandros fanns på datorn från början?
<realubot> xyzp: Är du inte intresserad av att köra Ubuntu på netbooken då?
<xyzp> jo tror det är nog det
<realubot> xyzp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Asus%20Eee%20900a
<xyzp> realubot, vet inte om ubuntu får plats å så
<realubot> xyzp: Om det är 900a så ska Ubuntu fungera utan problem på netbooken.
<realubot> xyzp: Jag vet inte hur bra Xandros är på EeePC 900 jämnfört med Ubuntu Netbook Edition.
<realubot> xyzp: Klart det får plats.
<realubot> xyzp: Har du en ssd-disk eller? Hur stor är den, 8GB?
<xyzp> relaubot, ok
<xyzp> vet inte realubot
<xyzp> kollar vänta
<lilleman72> vad heter programmet till windows som man kan nyttja som ftp,putty,ssh?
<lilleman72> Jag hadde det innan men jag var tvungen att blåsa maskinen
<Philip5> lilleman72: menar du inte putty då?
<lilleman72> nej
<lilleman72> det e ju bara text
<xyzp> realubot, ssd är det
<realubot> xyzp: Den är nog på 8GB.
<lilleman72> allt fanns i programmet
<Norrland> lilleman72: ftp är inte så mycket bilder å grafik de heller :)
<xyzp> realubot, 16 är den på
<lilleman72> Norrland: jag vet
<lilleman72> men det är ett winprogg med alla dom sakerna i som man kan välja
<lilleman72> w brjar det på
<maxjezy> dagon_, nu har jag gjort en video som beskriver hur du gör en kon
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gfl753zmKk8
<maxjezy> där har du
<maxjezy> inte snyggaste konen men principen faller alltid den samma
<realubot> xyzp: Du behöver 4GB för Netbook Edition och det har din dator. Det är inte ett problem.
<realubot> xyzp: Det handlar mer om hur Xandros står sig jämfört med Netbook Edition på EeePC 900.
<realubot> xyzp: Du har nog 1GB RAM?
<realubot> xyzp: Ubuntu kräver 512MB.
<lilleman72> Norrland:  WinSCP heter det
<lilleman72> :D
<lilleman72> 20 min att hitta skiten
<realubot> xyzp: Kolla i Terminalen med kommandot: free -m
<realubot> xyzp: Titta under "total".
<realubot> Xandros? Vad är det, Fedora light?
<xyzp> realubot, 1003
<xyzp> ca 1 gb
<xyzp> intel r mobil processor
<realubot> xyzp: Ja, inga problem att installera Ubuntu Netbook Edition på din dator.
<realubot> xyzp: Jag hade en Acer Aspire One 110 med ssd och ssd-disken var seg som sirap. Jag köpte en Acer Aspire One 435h med vanlig hdd och den är mycket snabbare. Hårdvaran är annars i princip samma i datorerna.
<realubot> xyzp: Om din dator är seg så är det mest ssd:n, tror jag.
<realubot> xyzp: Det är väl en Intel Atom n270 i din dator?
<realubot> Processorn alltså?
<xyzp> realubot, ok, ff hänger sig ibland men det kanske är ff:s fel
<realubot> xyzp: Jag vet inte vad det är. Men kör du med Firefox 3 beta nu? :S
<realubot> Enligt länken?
<xyzp> realubot, nej 2.0.0.14
<realubot> Oh shit.
<realubot> xyzp: Det hade inte jag gjort. :)
<realubot> xyzp: Finns det ens säkerhetsuppdateringar till Firefox 2?
<xyzp> realubot, jag försöker uppdatera den :-)
<realubot> xyzp: Uppdateras ditt system längre? Vilken version av Xandros har du?
<realubot> xyzp: Det kanske är läge att uppgradera hela operativsystemet?
<realubot> :S
<xyzp> vet inte hur man kollar det
<realubot> xyzp: Det finns andra OS också. Aurora och EasyPeasy.
<xyzp> realubot, ok
<realubot> xyzp: http://www.geteasypeasy.com/
<realubot> xyzp: http://www.auroraos.org/
<xyzp> realubot, det finns ingen cd-spelare i den utan man måste installera från usb-minnen
<realubot> xyzp: Eller så går det ju att köra med Ubuntu Netbook Edition, som sagt...
<realubot> xyzp: Japp.
<realubot> xyzp: Har du ett USB-minne på 2GB eller mer?
<xyzp> ett på 2 ett på 4 ett på 16
<arand> Borde väl räcka med 1G för att peta på en iso?
<realubot> xyzp: Ok, men då är det ju inte något problem.
<realubot> arand: Nja, jag har haft problem med att boota 1GB på en Acer Aspire One och när jag har läst i forum m.m så rekommenderar man minst 2GB. När jag testade med ett 2GB fungerade direkt. :S
<xyzp> reralubot, ok , jag e ganska nöjd med Gui
<arand> Ok, det låter lite mysko, menmen
<realubot> arand: Jag vet inte varför. Men utrymmesmässigt räcker det med 1GB. Det är inte några problem att skapa USB:t.
<realubot> Problemet var att boota och jag hittade trådar om det som rekommenderade minst 2GB.
<realubot> Jag har testat med flera minnen så...
<realubot> Det verkar konstigt nog stämma men kanske enbart gäller Acer Aspire One 110.
<xyzp> färgdjup 16 hehe
<xyzp> den här e ingen å köra photoshop i direkt
<realubot> xyzp: Skärmen är lite för liten också.
<realubot> xyzp: Jag har kört GIMP på min Acer-betbook och det fungerade ok.
<realubot> Det var mest skärmen som var problemet.
<xyzp> realubot, ja
<realubot> xyzp: Det låter skumt med din dator iaf. Uppdaterar du systemet?
<xyzp> Jag har kopplat en 19 tummare externt till den
<realubot> xyzp: Får du frågor om det?
<xyzp> realubot, nej
<realubot> xyzp: Ok, men då kommer GIMP att fungera om du inte gör väldigt avancerade saker.
<realubot> xyzp: Det låter som om ditt operativsystem är lite out of date.
<xyzp> realubot, ok
<xyzp> realubot, måste man inte blåsa hårddisken först å sen lägga in nytt os?
<arand> xyzp: ubuntus installationsprogram tar hand om blåsningen.
<arand> "ubiquity blows" tihi
<realubot> xyzp: Jo, det är en fördel.
<realubot> xyzp: Om din hdd är några GB så borde det inte vara så svårt att ta bckup på video, bilder, dokument på ett USB-minne?
<realubot> En fördel med en netbook. Man har inget på den. :)
<realubot> ssd-netbook.
<xyzp> realubot, nej du har rätt
<arand> Frågan är, har du någon möjlighet att återställa xandros om du skulle ångra dig?
<realubot> arand: Det är en bra fråga.
<realubot> xyzp: Jag tror jag hade en speciell CD faktiskt som man skapade ett bootbart USB med på min Acer Aspite One. På en desktop-dator då såklart.
<realubot> 40 dollar?
<realubot> http://www.xandros.com/products/home/home_edition.html
<xyzp> realubot, ok, ser att easypeasy ser intressant ut, också i batterilivslängd
<realubot> xyzp: Har du en recovery CD/DVD till din dator? En återställningsskiva?
<realubot> xyzp: Om du som arand säger skulle ångra dig.
<xyzp> realubot, nej ingen sån skiva finns
<realubot> xyzp: Du har inte en extern hdd?
<realubot> arand: Han kan väl lika gärna använda dd+
<realubot> ?
<xyzp> realubot, nej bara usb-minnen, men en extern hardy skulle nog funka
<arand> Jo, om man har lagringsutrymme stort nog man kan ansluta
<realubot> xyzp: Hur stor är disken du har i dator? Var den på 8 eller 16GB?
<xyzp> dd+ ?
<xyzp> 16
<realubot> Ok, då blir det svårt med dd till ditt USB på 16GB tror jag.
<arand> xyzp: Det du kan göra är ju att skapa en usb-sticka och prova i alla fall, man kan köra direkt från usb-pinnene i de flesta fall
<arand> Så man får en känsla om det funkar bra med GUI osv
<realubot> xyzp: Då får du räkna med att systemet går långsammare än om du har det installerat på riktigt på hårddisken.
<xyzp> realubot, ok jo
<arand> Visserligen blir ju prestandan lidande av att köra från usb, men man får ju chans att testa
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Eller så blåser du systemet rakt av efter att du har testat. Det går ju säkert att få en kopia av recovery-DVD:n från någon snubbe på nätet.
<xyzp> ok
<xyzp> ff krashade
<realubot> Jag frågar i #ubuntu och #eeepc nu så får vi se vad dom säger om Ubuntu Netvbook Edition vs Xandros på 900.
<Markslap> Fx*
<realubot> xyzp: Kör IRC i Irssi eller Xchat sen så slipper du ha webbläsaren till IRC om du inte vill. :)
<realubot> Markslap: Tack.
<xyzp> realubot, ok :-)
<realubot> Xandros Recovery CD finns ju på torrent-sajter men om distron är att lita på eller inte vet jag inte...
<realubot> xyzp: Jag får inte något svar. :(
<X-Sleepy-X> köpte en linksys e3000 idag
<xyzp> realubot, ok, lugn å fin nu :-)
<arand> Jag undrar om inte iso-filerna på http://sourceforge.net/projects/eeecommunity/files/ skulle funka i det här fallet.
<realubot> xyzp: http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=50794
<realubot> arand: Går det att lita på att dom inte är "hackade" då?
<arand> Nej.
<realubot> Går det att lita på att Firefox 2.0 på hans system inte blir hackat då?
<realubot> xyzp: Do as you want.
<xyzp> reaolubot, tack :-) det kan ta lite tid för mig ibland med
<realubot> xyzp: Använder du SD-kortläsaren mycket? Jag har erfarenhet av att kortläsaren ofta strular på netbooks om man inte kör original-OS:et.
<xyzp> realubot, nej inte hitils
<X-Sleepy-X> realubot: det har jag aldrig märkt på min eee 900
<einand> i realy hate when software prevents me from doing what i want to do
<realubot> einand: Me too.
<einand> oj, skrev jag på engelska
<realubot> X-Sleepy-X: Vad har du inte märkt?
<realubot> einand: Du har blivit internationell sen sist.
<arand> Well, går I alla fal att boota upp iso:n där, verkar vara defualtsystemet, så om man nu litar på den borde den vara grön att återställa från.
<einand> nja, är väl det att jag umgåtts för mycket med amerikarnare senaste månaderna
<X-Sleepy-X> realubot: att SD-kortläsaren skulle krångla.
<X-Sleepy-X> einand: utf-8?
<einand> jag letar efter ett biblotek med en självlärande chatbot, gärna i java så jag slipper skriva om allt för mycket av koden
<einand> X-Sleepy-X: Japp, alla äkta män kör utf-8
<arand> Hehe, Eeepc kommer visst med tuxracer förinstallerat, mysko att det aldrig blev en hit...
<X-Sleepy-X> kan inte läsa dina åäö
<einand> någon annan med problem med mina åäö?
<xyzp> realubot, nej
<xyzp> åäö
<einand> X-Sleepy-X: är den irc clienten något fint
<X-Sleepy-X> län läsa alla andras
<X-Sleepy-X> ja, men saknar en del finesser
<einand> ok
<einand> vad kör du för telefon nu?
<X-Sleepy-X> DHD
<realubot> einand: Dina åäö ser bra ut för mig.
<einand> ok
<einand> X-Sleepy-X: din klient som aktivt mobbar mig för jag är i tyskland
<X-Sleepy-X> einand: skaffade den förra veckan
<realubot> Vad gör du i Tyskland?
<einand> X-Sleepy-X: :)
<X-Sleepy-X> ja, antagligen
<X-Sleepy-X> var i Tyskland?
<xyzp> realubot, vart hittadec du eeepc kanalen?
<realubot> xyzp: #eeepc
<realubot> xyzp: Det är helt dött där.
<realubot> xyzp: Samma sak i #easypeasy
<X-Sleepy-X> hehe
<X-Sleepy-X> ja valde att inte svara
<xyzp> realubot, ah tackar
<X-Sleepy-X> jag*
<realubot> X-Sleepy-X: Jaha. Du hänger där också.
<X-Sleepy-X> är op där o på forumet
<realubot> Jösses.
<maxjezy> ser mina åäö bra ut?
<Norrland> juu
<maxjezy> najs
<X-Sleepy-X> allas utom einands...
<X-Sleepy-X> hehe
<Norrland> einand's åäö äre inge fel på
<X-Sleepy-X> ska leka med router
<X-Sleepy-X> hej
<Philip5> X-Sleepy-X: vad har du för router?
<maxjezy> Norrland, förutom att hans ö ser ut att ligga på kant så här va o:
<X-Sleepy-X> e3000
<einand> maxjezy: göteborgs ö
<maxjezy> einand, japp :)
<maxjezy> go:teborg
<einand> så grymt fult
<X-Sleepy-X> a:r det?
<maxjezy> undra va man ska ta sig till
<einand> dom har precis efter 12 år bestämmt sig för att Gothenborg är det internationella namnet, så döper dom skiten till go:teborg
<einand> Gothenburg
<einand> eller tja, glömt stavningen u
<einand> roligare att skriva med ö för då börjar alla fråga hur det utalas
 * einand känner sig speciell då
<maxjezy> einand :)
<realubot> Gothtown hade varit coolare.
<einand> inte coolare, men absolut more dark
<realubot> maxjezy: Ta sig till?
<maxjezy> realubot, hitt på
<maxjezy> jag sitter med en dator men ingen inspiration
<maxjezy> kanske ja ska ta och dricka en öl
<Philip5> maxjezy: samma här, tänkte slå på något film eller så men orkar inte ens det
<realubot> Slappisar.
<Philip5> dagon_: har du somnat igen?
<realubot> einand: Du var ju sjuk nyss och nu är du i Tyskland?
<dagon_> Philip5: tele med flickan
<Philip5> dagon_: äh, det är väl inte så viktigt ;)
<Philip5> realubot: skulle inte du programmera ihop något så du kunde kolla på svt och tv4 play med flera
<realubot> Philip5: Nej. Jag har gett upp det. Jag orkar inte med rtmp-strömmarna. Jag tror inte det går att öppna med mplayer utan att man måste hålla på med rtmpdump och då ska Firefox användas för att starta uppspelning m.m.
<realubot> It's not worth it.
<x_link> einand: Oj, var länge sedan man såg dig.
<Philip5> x_link: du är ju inte heller lika aktiv längre :(
<x_link> Philip5: Nä, inte riktigt som innan. Mycket jobb =(
<Philip5> trist?!
<realubot> Varför droppar folk av? Forumet är halvdött också ju?
<realubot> Foppa is out. :(
<zChris> realubot, var förväntat tyckerj ag: P
<Philip5> zChris: jo fast jag trodde nästa det skulle bli en 3-5 matcher i alla fall
<realubot> zChris: Jo, det motsatta hade överraskat mer.
<maxjezy> dagon_, vill du bli medlem i mitt forum?
<maxjezy> Philip5, du kan också bli det
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> http://blendheads.swedishforum.net/
<zChris> maxjezy: :))
<zChris> Mörk blått på mörk bakgrund fungerar inte så bra :P
<maxjezy> zChris, :)
<maxjezy> texten?
<maxjezy> kanske ska ändra det då :)
 * realubot gillar svart text på vit bakgrund.
<Philip5> maxjezy: är det ett exḱlusivt forum där bara vissa får vara med?! ;)
<maxjezy> Philip5, näe
<maxjezy> alla får vara med såklart
<maxjezy> men det är ett blenderforum så det är ju bra om man vill lära sig blender eller så
<Philip5> låter som ett slogan från sossarna utan att göra politik av det
<maxjezy> haha
<zChris> Moderat du Philip5?
<maxjezy> räkna inte med att forumet kommer ta fart men
<Philip5> maxjezy: får man lära sig av mästaren i det där forumet?
<maxjezy> Philip5, japp
<maxjezy> jag konkurerar ut sweblend
<Philip5> :)
<dagon_> :)
<Philip5> och dagon_ blir din adept
<maxjezy> alternativt blenderartists också
<dagon_> <o/
<maxjezy> kan någon testa regga på forumet iaf
<maxjezy> så ja vet om de funkar
<zChris> haha lite skoj ändå. Kollade om ett nytt forum har kommit upp på deras googletalk. Så visade sig att det blev online idag :)
<dagon_> maxjezy: jag är reggad
<x_link> maxjezy: När gjorde du den sidan?
<dagon_> maxjezy: testade att posta också
<dagon_> funkar fint
<realubot> Det hade nog gått att konkurrera ut sv. Ubuntu-forumet.
<x_link> realubot: Vadådå?
<realubot> x_link: Det är inte mycket aktivitet.
<realubot> x_link: Inte för att det finns någon mening med att konkurrera ut det alltså utan mer för att det är slött.
<Philip5> går i vågor
<realubot> Sen finns ju ubuntu.se men det är lika slött där.
<maxjezy> x_link, idag :)
<maxjezy> dagon_, jag såg det :)
<maxjezy> håller på att fixa kategorier nu
<zChris> realubot, tror inte du kommer få så mycket aktivitet för ditt forum heller om det inte är det på nuvarande sv ubuntu forumet :P
<x_link> realubot: Okej.
<x_link> maxjezy: Okej.
<x_link> maxjezy: Kodat ihop det själv eller vad?
<realubot> zChris: Nej, det tror inte jag heller. Men inte så mycket mindre heller. Det är svårt att få.
<maxjezy> dagon_, du har fått svar nu iaf på forumet
<maxjezy> x_link, näe, det är färdigkodat
<realubot> Nu är det 3 pers online i UBuntu forumet.
<realubot> Jag är en av dom.
<realubot> 18 users online.
<x_link> maxjezy: Okej
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<x_link> FAAAAAAAN
<x_link> Philip5: Ville ju överraska dig
<realubot> x_link: Mhm, du är ringrostig ja.
<Philip5> x_link: woohooo
<realubot> Missar på en hel minut.
<realubot> Det är som att gå fram för att bjuda tjejen i baren på en drink 1 min efter att snyggaste killen redan har bjudit henne.
<realubot> DÃ¥lig tajming.
<realubot> Dålig hänvisning i forumet hit också. Det spelar kanske inte någon roll. Det finns kanske inte någon som vill ha hjälp?
<realubot> Därför det ställs så få frågor.
<realubot> Hur mpnga använder Ubuntu i Sverige? 100, 1000?
<realubot> Nobody knows.
<realubot> Jag tar en kaffe under tiden jag väntar på svaret.
<realubot> Det borde finnas en sök på sv. google och en sök på eng. google om man högerklickar på ett markerat ord i Firefox.
<dagon_> maxjezy: hahaha, jag ska lätt göra en kossa :D
<maxjezy> dagon_, den där stilen han kör där är väldigt bra för att lära sig modellera snabbt
<maxjezy> istället för att ge sig på för svåra saker
<dagon_> mjo
<maxjezy> som man inte orkar genomföra
<xyzp> så då är man tagit semester i morgon för att sitta vid openoffice
<dagon_> :D
<maxjezy> justja, måste skicka in ledighetsansökan
<xyzp> dagon, skriva en cv å så
<dagon_> ah
<xyzp> dagon, hur ser din dag ut i morron?
<dagon_> upp kl- 08.00
<dagon_> vara på möte kl. 11.00
<dagon_> förhoppningsvis ha en anställning efter det
<xyzp> ok lycka till dagon
<dagon_> sen blir det liksom if (jobb = true) { firaPÃ¥BurgerKing(); }
<dagon_> else { självDöNågonstans(); }
<xyzp> ah låter gott :-)
#ubuntu-se 2011-02-15
<dagon_> vi får se hur det går helt enkelt :)
<xyzp> jag ska fördjupa mig i tabeller i openoffice för å skriva, min skrivare är sönder så ska åka till en kompis å skriva ut se
<xyzp> sen
<xyzp> Nu är det högkonjuktur hörde jag
<realubot> dagon_: Vad är det för kneg du söker?
<dagon_> programmerare
<maxjezy> dagon_, vad ska du programmera i för språk?
<zChris> C#
<zChris> :D
<maxjezy> får du inte jobbet så sök på steria
<maxjezy> blev tipsad om det av en kompis
<zChris> mest MS där verkar det som :)
<dagon_> zChris har rätt
<zChris> dagon_: :O var mest ett skämt :P
<maxjezy> jaja, bättre pengar så
<dagon_> C#/ASP.NET
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> är ju utbildad inom det också så
<maxjezy> dom tjänar 27 lax
<maxjezy> har jag hört
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> .NET var det dom sökte mest nu
<zChris> Java täntke jag försöka mig in på
<maxjezy> dagon_, om du flyttar hit får du garanterat jobb om du kan .NET
<maxjezy> om man skulle ta sig lite köttig gryta
<dagon_> :)
<maxjezy> magen börjar kurra lite
<dagon_> jag blev också hungrig nu
<dagon_> och jag borde sova
<dagon_> ska ju upp 08.00
<maxjezy> ja, ska du på intervju är det inte helt fel att vara utvilad
<dagon_> en liten macka skadar nog inte
<dagon_> sen ett par sleeping pillz på det
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> kommer du aldrig upp
<dagon_> jodå :)
<maxjezy> näe, hopp i säng med mackan i handen!
<dagon_> sen när jag vaknar så 1 liter energidryck
<maxjezy> lycka till på intervju
<dagon_> tack :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: nej
<maxjezy> Philip5, NEJ?
<Philip5> du ska se en grej först :)
<maxjezy> säg inte nej
<maxjezy> säg kanske kanske kanske
<maxjezy> jag eller dagon_ ?
<Philip5> säg kanske kanske
<Philip5>  :D
<Philip5> båda
<maxjezy> länka då!
<dagon_> länka då!
<maxjezy> jag gör en macka under tiden
<Philip5> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzMIoN1OHWc
<Philip5> gjorde en ny av hela dagen som blev bättre :)
<dagon_> :D
<Philip5> där ser man vilka som är poppis och när :D
<Philip5> poppis dagon_ :D
<Philip5> drog ner hastigheten lie också
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/user/NixiePixel
<Philip5> maxjezy och jag har starka band :D
<Philip5> dagon_: jo jag har sett henne förrut. hon lär vara en och annan nerds dröm
<dagon_> :)
<Philip5> dagon_: hon är kanske lite som din tjej ;P
<dagon_> Philip5, maxjezy; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bf3NdRMX7B4 SKRATTA!
<dagon_> haha, min tjej kan ingenting
<Philip5> bara kolla på uppskattande när du headbangar ;P
<dagon_> :P
<Philip5> dagon_: http://www.youtube.com/user/nixiedoeslinux
<Philip5> :)
<dagon_> Philip5: här har du något din ungkarl:
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/user/MissHannahMinx
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> dreamy
<dagon_> jag har nudes med henne om du vill ha :P
<maxjezy> LOL
<Philip5> dagon_: förvånar mig inte om du har
<dagon_> det blir så när man lurkar teh undergroundz of teh internetz
<dagon_> Philip5: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7rB6sxrQc0 <- den är nog värst
<Philip5> dagon_: jag tror du sitter med sånn där urringning framför datorn om kvällarna
<dagon_> erkänn att du vill att jag ska göra lite screencasts
<Philip5> törs inte drömma om det ens
<dagon_> och urringning är för mesar
<dagon_> jag kör topless
<Philip5> ohlala
<realubot> Hur kul är Java på en skala?
<maxjezy> datorn ba "paff" helt offf
<maxjezy> usch
<maxjezy> jaja
<maxjezy> pizza
<dagon_> omg
<dagon_> just nu hatar jag dig lite
<dagon_> jag blev mer hungrig :(
<maxjezy> dagon_, tröstar det dig om jag säger att det är fejkpizza
<maxjezy> varma mackor med salami ost
<dagon_> hur fejk?
<dagon_> GAAAH!
<dagon_> mot köket!
<maxjezy> i ugnen
<realubot> Det borde finnas ett system för att flytta fönster snabbare med Alt+F7. Typ Ctr+Alt+F7 eller något för att hoppa flera steg över skärmen åt gången.
<realubot> Fönstren rör sig för långsamt men det kanske finns en inställning för det?
<realubot> Inte under Windows i Ubuntus meny iaf.
<realubot> Dessutom är Alt+F7 en dålig kombination. Jag tror man skulle kunna skippa musen mycket enklare om fönsterhanteringen var smartare. Jag kommer ofta på mig själv att fippla med musen när jag vill placera fönstren annorlunda på skärmen.
<realubot> Säg inte Ion3 nu bara...
<realubot> Eller Awesome...
<realubot> dagon_: Hur är du utbildad i C#?
<dagon_> jag gick en utbildning?
<dagon_> :p
<dagon_> also inb4; awesome
<maxjezy> filmtajm nu
<maxjezy> dagon_, hopp i sängen
<dagon_> yes sir!
<maxjezy> ;)
<maxjezy> good luuk again!
<dagon_> <o,
<dagon_> thx :)
<realubot> dagon_: Vågar du inte säga vad du har läst?
<dagon_> jag har läst en utbildning inom c#
<dagon_> en ky-utbildning
<dagon_> linjen/kursen hette "Certifierad Programmerare"
<dagon_> nöjd?
<realubot> Ok, visste inte det fanns en sån. Däremot finns det KY i Linux, typ.
<dagon_> ibland önskar jag att jag gått nåt sånt istället
<realubot> dagon_: Jag är nöjd.
<realubot> dagon_: Det är aldrig för sent. En sån utb. är väl vara 2 år?
<dagon_> orkar inte plugga mer
<realubot> Tror dom har en KY utb i Skåne i Linux.
<realubot> dagon_: Ok.
<realubot> http://www.ecutbildning.se/pdf/fb_linux_2011_web.pdf
<realubot> 2 år.
<realubot> Helsingborg.
<realubot> Det är bara praktiken som är värd något annars går det lika bra att läsa kurser på universitet.
<zChris> dagon_, du är väll inte så gammal än ?
<dagon_> känner mig gammal :(
<zChris> Jag är 27 DET är gammalt!
<dagon_> nä, nu borde jag verkligen sova
<dagon_> det blir 4 sömnpiller
<dagon_> godnatt pojkar!
<zChris> gnatt
<Philip5> dagon_: svikare!
<realubot> In the middle of the night.
<realubot> Analog TV är ju släkt? Tv-korten har analog TV, DVB-C, DVB-T och DVB-T2. Är analog TV samma som i vanligt TV-uttag itan abonnemang?
<realubot> *utan
<virtuald> realubot: ja. släckt :D
<realubot> virtuald: Vad?
<realubot> Äsch...
<virtuald> ja det är samma
<virtuald> undrar hur länge vi kommer ha kvar analoga kopplingar
<realubot> Ja. Man undrar ju.
<realubot> Hur kan ett TV-kort ha HD om det inte klarar DVB-T2?
<realubot> http://www.inet.se/artikel/6304780/hauppauge-wintv-hvr-900hd-dvb-t-och-analog
<realubot> Vad då HD? Det har ju inte stöd för DVB-T2 och det är ju det som HD-TV sänds i?
<dagon_> http://www.inet.se/artikel/6305016/hauppauge-pctv-nanostick-t2-290-dvb-t2-dvb-t
<Philip5> dagon_: du ska ju sova nu
<dagon_> jag är tyvärr klarvaken
<coobra> bhha
<coobra> vilken nörd man är
<coobra> hah
<Philip5> jag kollar på serie
<coobra> vaknar av att internet inte funkar hemma
<dagon_> coobra: :D
<Philip5> coobra: är du så känslig ;)
<coobra> tydligen
<Philip5> vaknar och känner att något saknas
<Philip5> ingen uppkoppling i luften
<dagon_> jag funderar på att hämta energidryck och köra en allnighter
<realubot> Hm, nu blev det så igen. Jag identifierade mitt nick och loggade in i #hardware. Efteråt gick det inte att posta här längre. Vad beror det på? Att jag har joinat kanalen innan jag identify nicket?
<realubot> Det var samma sak när jag var inne i #httpd.
 * realubot tittar snett på Irssi.
<dagon_> haha
<zChris> dagon_, hur gammal är du ?
<dagon_> gammal som gatan
<zChris> säg nu
<realubot> Förklara för mig. Varför har ett TV-kort stöd för HD MPEG-4 när kortet inte klarar annat än analog TV och DVB-T, dvs inte DVB-T2?
<zChris> Jag ska avgöra om du kommer klara en allnighter eller inte :P
<virtuald> coobra: :D
<dagon_> zChris: haha, jag kan köra en allweeker om jag vill :P
<zChris> Jo tjena :P
<coobra> fan gör ni vakna nu ?
<dagon_> jag föddes samma år som Mötley Crüe släppte Girls, Girls, Girls
<dagon_> coobra: jag kan inte sova
<coobra> dagon_: :D
<virtuald> realubot: det finns antagligen något land där det de använder det
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOpkKWKTSlw
<realubot> virtuald: Det förklarar inte varför Inet säljer korten. Varför säljer Inet kort som inte fungerar i Sverige? :S
<realubot> Dom säljer ju både med HD och utan. Men inget av korten klarar inte DVB-T2.
<realubot> *klarar DVB-T2
<realubot> virtuald: Kolla här:
<realubot> http://www.inet.se/artikel/6304780/hauppauge-wintv-hvr-900hd-dvb-t-och-analog
<realubot> http://www.inet.se/artikel/6303879/hauppauge-wintv-hvr-900
<realubot> http://www.hauppauge.se/site/products/data_hvr900hd.html
<virtuald> realubot: de har nog köpt in fel och vill bli av med dem
<realubot> http://www.hauppauge.se/site/products/data_hvr900.html
<virtuald> undrar om de har upptäckt att de köpt fel
<virtuald> 8]
<realubot> Det är många butiker på prisjakt som har produkten.
<realubot> *produkterna
<realubot> "Fungerar med sändningar i H.264/MPEG-4 samt stödjer audio formatet AAC."
<realubot> Är inte MPEG-4 sändningar samma sak som HD?
<realubot> HD sänds ju bara i DVB-T2 och inte som DVB-T.
<realubot> Hur fixar kortet MPEG-4 och inte det fixar DVB-T2? :S
<virtuald> mpeg-4 kan användas i lägre upplösningar också (men jag tror inte det görs i sverige
<realubot> *om det inte...
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Så MPEG-4 är bara nästa samma sak som HD.
<realubot> Man undrar ju fortfarande varför kortet säljs i Sverige då?
<virtuald> kan hända att webbutiker får en hämtar produkterna direkt från leverantörernas databaser
<realubot> Jag får nog maila och fråga Inet vad dom har i butiken... :S
<virtuald> -får
<virtuald> bä
<realubot> Ok.
<dagon_> bää!
<virtuald> muu
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2FX9rviEhw
<realubot> SÃ¥.
<realubot> Nu har jag mailat Inet så får vi se vad dom säger.
<realubot> "Teracom började sända HDTV med komprimeringsstandarden MPEG-4 och utsändningsstandarden DVB-T2 i det digitala marknätet i november 2010. Enligt planerna ska sändningarna täcka 90% av befolkningen innan sommaren 2011 och hela landet innan OS 2012."
<realubot> virtuald: Det är nog som du sa. Det går nog att sända MPEG-4 i DVB-T men i Sverige sänder man HDTV som MPEG-4 med DVB-T2.
<realubot> "DVB-T är en förkortning som står för Digital Video Broadcasting - Terrestrial och är Europeiska unionens standard för marksänd digital-TV. För källkodning (dvs digitalisering och datakomprimering) av video och ljud används i detta system formatet MPEG-2, och nyligen även H.264 (numera allt oftare kallad MPEG-4). TV-sändarna sänder på UHF-frekvensbandet med hjälp av OFDM-modulering."
<realubot> Hm. Där ser man. MPEG-4 går att sända med DVB-T. Frågan är om någon kanal gör det i Sverige? :S
<virtuald> 8-]
<virtuald> alla sänder väl via teracom/boxer
<virtuald> eller?
<virtuald> fan va efterblivna svenska politiker låter när de pratar engelska (mer än vanligt alltså)
<realubot> Ah.
<realubot> "Man förordar att en ny väsentligt effektivare teknik (DVBT-2/MPEG4) ska användas för hd-sändningar. Den teknik som nu används (DVBT/MPEG4) är inte aktuell för permanenta hd-sändningar i marknätet. RTVV:s beslut utgår från ett svar som marknätsoperatören Teracom gett på ett antal frågor om teknikval för framtiden. "
<realubot> svt sände HDTV på prov i Mälardalen med DVB-T och MPEG-4 men gick över till den nya tekniken DVB-T2 (MPEG-4).
<virtuald> men vad ska de med effektiviteten till, nätet fylls väl inte med kanaler ändå?
<realubot> Det förklarar ju varför kortet klarar MPEG-4 och HDTV men bara DVB-T.
<virtuald> iofs kan man använda fria frekvänser till vettigare saker (ip)
<realubot> virtuald: Fråga Radio- och TV-verket. Det kanske är "framtidssäkert".
<virtuald> ok
<realubot> Frågan är om digitalsändningarna i Sverige sänds i MPEG-4 eller MPEG-2. I MPEG-2 va?
<virtuald> antar att folk fick köpa nya boxar då utan att ha något att säga till om
<realubot> virtuald: Japp.
<realubot> virtuald: Det läste jag på Boxers sida.
<virtuald> 8]
<realubot> virtuald: "Boxer började sända HDTV den 1 november 2010. Genom att beställa eller förlänga abonnemang hos Boxer kan du köpa en box för den nya tekniken till reducerat pris."
<realubot> Reducerat pris. Passa på och köp!
<virtuald> :p
<realubot> I Västsverige är det sån brist på frekvenser att här kommer marknätet MUX7 att sända I VHF iställer för UHF.
<realubot> I övriga Sverige sänder MUX7 i UHF.
<realubot> virtuald: Antecknar du?
<virtuald> nej
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> har ni många lokala kanaler?
<realubot> Multiplex 5,6,7 sänder i MPEG-4 och 6 och 7 sänder även i DVB-T2.
<realubot> Så kanalerna som ingår i MUX5 sänder i MPEG-4 och DVB-T. Det är dom kanalerna man kommer åt med kortet då. :S
<realubot> Om jag har fattat saken rätt.
<realubot> virtuald: Jag vet inte faktiskt. Jag tror inte det.
<realubot> virtuald: Dom flesta lokala kanaler sänder ju genom svt och tv4.
<virtuald> mux=multiplex?
<realubot> Tror det ja.
<realubot> Frekvenserna kanska används till annat än TV i Västsverige?
<virtuald> var sänds mpeg2-kanalerna då? mux1-4?
<realubot> Ja. Tror det.
<realubot> virtuald: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/sv/wiki/Marks%C3%A4nd_digital-TV_i_Sverige#MUX-inneh.C3.A5ll
<virtuald> hm iofs kanske ni får in norska kanaler?
<realubot> Jag antar det eftersom det inte står något. MUX6 och 7 är HDTV i DVB-T2 och MPEG-4.
<virtuald> liksom vi får in danska här
<realubot> MUX6 är MPEG-4 så antar att det är DVB-T och resten MPEG-2?
<realubot> virtuald: Nej, man får inte in norska kanaler i Göteborg.
<zChris> dagon_, rena baaaaarnet jue
<virtuald> "MUX1-5 används till SDTV sändningar, medan MUX6 och 7 kommer användas till HDTV sändningar.[63]"
<dagon_> zChris: :)
<realubot> Det är klart för dom som har Animal Planet, Discovery XD och Canal+ Series så är det ju bra med Hauppauge WinTV HVR-900-HD-kortet.
<realubot> Wikipedia is the shit.
<realubot> Nobelpris till Wikipedia!
<virtuald> :)
<dagon_> maxjezy: har du fixat minitube 1.4?
<realubot> dagon_: Fixa sv. kanaler till Minitube. Du som är programmerare.
<dagon_> lulz
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> vad heter nya sockeln på intel ?
<Philip5> 1155?
<coobra> ahh
<Philip5> om du menar för sandy bridge och de
<virtuald> hur små är de numera?
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> ja
<coobra> men säljs dom inte :/
<realubot> Nya SP1 till Win7 innehåller stöd för dynamisk hantering av minne när man virtualiserar. Det här saknar Ubuntu va?
<realubot> virtuald: "Eller multiplex, kallas också sändarnät eller kanalknippe, är en teknik som lägger ihop flera kanaler och sänder dem tillsammans istället för varje kanal för sig. Det sparar både utrymme och pengar eftersom fler kanaler kan sändas samtidigt vilket för dig som TV-tittare innebär att du kommer att ha möjlighet att ta emot fler kanaler via din box. "
<realubot> virtuald: "I Sverige finns idag sju multiplexer. De första fem sänder standardupplöst TV, de sista två som är under uppbyggnad kommer att användas till HDTV. "
<virtuald> varför behöver de olika sändare då?
<realubot> virtuald: Vet inte.
<realubot> virtuald: "Varför VHF?
<realubot> Alla de nordiska länderna sänder marksänd TV. På vissa orter, nära gränserna, kan signalerna därför krocka. På grund av detta har man fått anpassa signalerna för att de inte ska störa varandra."
<virtuald> 8]
<realubot> Du hade nästan rätt det med norska kanalerna. Vi får inte in dom i Göteborg men det kanske beror just på att man sänder på helt andra frekvenser för att det inte ska krocka?
<realubot> Hade vi tagit in kanalerna med UHF så kanske dom krockat med Norges?
<realubot> Går det att få in norsk TV med UHF-antenn?
<haffe> 2?
<virtuald> realubot: det kan du nog, men jag vet inte hur stor den behöver va
<dagon_> god morgon på riktigt
<andol> morgens
<haffe> Morgs.
<dagon_> undrar hur detta går
<haffe> Silverstonetek FT03 var grymt snygg.
<dagon_> har inte sovit en blund och ska på jobbintervju 11.00
<haffe> Problemet är att motivera köpet.
<haffe> Usch.
<haffe> Jag känner mig yr och trött.
<haffe> Jag vill inte kurera mig själv med kaffe igen.
<dagon_> energidryck?
<dagon_> koffeinpiller?
<haffe> :)
<haffe> Sömn och frisk luft?
<dagon_> funkar nog också :)
<dagon_> du ska få en social konstruktion att vila ögonen på haffe
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/urdatorn.jpg
<haffe> :)
<dagon_> det roliga är att den är i toppskick med MS-DOS 3.1 typ
<dagon_> t.o.m. originalväskan
<dagon_> jag fick den av min flickväns pappa
<dagon_> :>
<dagon_> synd att den inte har nätverkskort annars hade det blivit min mirkkbox
<haffe> dagon_: http://www.bjorn3d.com/Material/News/2011/ft03/ft03_1_stor.jpg
<haffe> Vad säger du?
 * dagon_ kliar sig i skägget
<dagon_> jag tror att jag vill säga att den är häftig
<haffe> dagon_: En fundering till.
<haffe> Om man ska på en tillställning där skägg är påbjudet och inte kan odla skägg.
<haffe> Är det accepterat att odla ut håret och fläta det under hakan?
<dagon_> man tager vad man haver
<dagon_> fast den enda tillställning jag kan tänka mig där skägg är påbjudet är väl ett unixparty hemma hos maddog
<dagon_> när jag tänker på det så ser jag lite ut som en blandning mellan maddog och stallman
<haffe> Run.
<haffe> Ahhh.
<haffe> Lite Black Sabbath såhär på morgonen.
<dagon_> underbart
<haffe> 'Here comes iron man'.
<haffe> 'Nobody helps him, now he has his revenge'.
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> fast jag föredrar sabbath när Dio var med
<haffe> Ahhh
<haffe> Lite Crazy Train.
<realubot> dagon_: Helt rätt att klä ut sig till Stallman inför anställningsintervju!
<realubot> Om du får en obekväm fråga under intervjun så avleder du uppmärksamheten genom att sjunga Free Software Song.
<haffe> Baha.
<haffe> Kopiera till USBminne går verkligen inte snabbt.
<haffe> Nej, det går verkligen inte snabbt.
<xyzp> go morron
<kodein> god morgon god morgon
<kodein> hör fåglar sjunga glatt
<kodein> god morgon god morgon i kör
<xyzp> Finns de3t någontinging så man kan lyssna se på divw-film i burken?
<kodein> yxskaft!
<realubot> X-Sleepy-X: divw?
<realubot> X-Sleepy-X: Äh.
<realubot> Felpost.
<realubot> xyzp gick offline,.
<X-Sleepy-X> sorry writing but I really hope so I speak to my phone
<X-Sleepy-X> writing in english that is
<dagon_> hahaha
<X-Sleepy-X> älskar Android
<dagon_> :>
<dagon_> I really hope so I speak to my phone
<dagon_> epic
<kodein> är det taligenkänning á la androjd?
<X-Sleepy-X> fel där
<X-Sleepy-X> japp
<X-Sleepy-X> you sir are a very funny man
<amelia> *gäsp*
<X-Sleepy-X> ha ha ha ha ha ha
<X-Sleepy-X> vill ha det på svenska
<haffe> 'I'm in your stack, making your data suffer'.
<amelia> hörrni grabbar, vet ni vilka det är mest synd om i serverhallen?
<amelia> 3750-stackarna! :D
<yeager> urk :)
<amelia> yeager: :)
<haffe> !haffe
<ubot2> Humorn är total.
 * realubot förstår inte humorn.
<Barre> go' förmidda'
<delhage> detsamma
<Xeronic> Någon som vet ett smidigt sätt att få tillbaka starthanteraren efter ha installerat win7?
<Xeronic> Kör ubuntu som huvud OS
<Xeronic> 10.04
<kodein> ja.
<kodein> starta från ubuntuskiva, installera om grub
<realubot> Xeronic: Japp.
<realubot> Xeronic: Du ska få en guide, vänta...
<realubot> Xeronic: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/how-to-recover-grub2-linux.html
<Xeronic> Tackar :)
<kodein> hmm, just ja. en kompis till mig fyller ju år idag. det är återigen lite lockande att ringa honom bara för att höra honom be om ursäkt för att han glömde gratta mig i onsdags.
<realubot> Xeronic: Om du hellre föredrar GUI så är det här ett alternativ: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/live-cd-to-fix-restore-grub-and-grub2.html
<realubot> Xeronic: Den första guiden är en "klassiker".
<realubot> Den fungerar garanterat.
<Xeronic> En fråga till, finns det någon program som lika enkelt som scandisk söker igenom och fixar en disk i linux?
<Xeronic> Det är windows NTFS disken som ska kontrolleras
<amelia> *gäsp*
<kodein> troligen få som stöder ntfs.
<haffe> Kanske.
<kodein> fsck.ntfs finns visst iofs
<Xeronic> fsck.ntfs finns inte i mitt system, och jag kan inte hitta och installera det
<Xeronic> via apt
<kodein> ntfsfix
<kodein> men kör gärna windows-scandisk för att laga windowsfilsystem.
<Xeronic> ok, tack
<HakanS> amelia: Nafallo: Kan någon av er ändra mötestiden i TOPIC till 16/2 kl 20:30    ?
* amelia changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska - sekundärt även FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin för att klistra in http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | Möte 16/2 kl 20:30 i #ubuntu-se-mote
<HakanS> amelia: Tack.
<Barre> nu går mitt internet sjukt segt igen...
<amelia> Barre: sluta tanka wärez
<Barre> amelia: men det gör jag inte :'(
<kodein> operat på jobbet tyckte jag hade slö lina i förmiddags
<kodein> sist jag kollade hade jag gigabit
<andol> kodein: Ahh, och föreslog att du skulle använda Turbo?
<kodein> andol: japp
<kodein> och den enda erf jag haft av turbo är att det går slöare med det ;)
<andol> kodein: Tja, modulo att trasgissning så görs uppskattning mot sidan du ansluter till.
<andol> kodein: Nej, sitter man på en "riktig" anslutning så finns det inte så mycket vits att nyttja Turbo.
<Barre> nu jobbas det för fullt i egypten :) http://www.presidency.gov.eg/
<kodein> nu hade man ju hoppats på att det hänt nåt på den där sidan sen senast nån länkade till den på irkk
<Barre> sorry rå
<kodein> oförlåtligt :(
<ravee> hallå, någon script guru vaken?
<Barre> !ask
<ubot2> Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<ravee> jag försöker göra följande i ett script som kör samma sak på en massa maskiner
<ravee> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/567306/
<ravee> men dpkg lämnar bara ett felmedelnade, skall bara hitta felet... hold on
<haaga> Kommer Wayland att komma i någon prealphaform i 11.04?
<ravee> nix den hinner inte med vad jag hört
<haaga> :(
<haaga> John Carmack verkade iaf lite intresserad av det
<ravee> felet den skriker är dpkg-preconfigure: unable to re-open stdin:
<ravee> fast jag använder -t som flagga på ssh
<andol> ravee: Ska du göra apt-get via ssh så är det inte dumt att sätta den här miljövariablen: DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive
<haaga> inte för att denna fråga är så ubunturelaterad, men: Om man ska dra nätverkskablar i en byggnad, bör man satsa på CAT6a då?
<ravee> andol: Ok, skall prova det
<andol> ravee: Du kan även vilja lägga på det här argumentet: -o DPkg::options::="--force-confold"
<ravee> tack!
<ravee> --force-confold på dpkg
<andol> ravee: Just i det formatet så är det en flagga till apt-get, som ju sen nyttjar dpkg. Lite osäker på om det är samma syntax vad gäller dpkg direkt.
<andol> Ahh, jomentitta, man verkar ange --force-confold direkt, utan påbyggnaden DPKG::options.
<ravee> japp såg det också, tackar så mycket
<ravee> det verkade så konstigt att den började yra om stdin som att den behövde köras interaktivt när den inte gör det
<andol> Tja, jag *gissar* att det är någon del utav apt och/eller dpkg som förbereder sig för det i ett skede då den ännu inte vet ifall den kommer att behöva det eller ej.
<ravee> kan vara, hur som tack för hjälpen!
<andol> bitte
<ravee> :)
<johanbr> hahaha... http://www.ipv6chicken.com/
<Coffe> larsemil, , jag hittade ett spännande repo med dell saker .. för även klient maskiner. men du kör deras omsa installs ?
<amelia> urgh, jobba 50 min till sen möte..
<andol> amelia: Det är bra att du gör en distinktion mellan att jobba och att möta :)
<haaga> mitt jobb består mer eller mindre av möten :/
<andol> beklagar
<amelia> andol: det är en jävla skillnad
<haaga> ja, jag trodde jag tog jobb som utvecklare, men nu är jag mer eller mindre expert på att sitta i möten
 * amelia har fler möten nu än tidigare...
<amelia> fast nu handlar det bara om gruppmöten eller "förklara för chefer hur det fungerar i gruppen"-möten.
<amelia> men det positiva är att gruppmötena är betydligt mer produktiva nu när vi har gruppmöten med bara unix-folk och inte med massa windows-folk
<bamsefar> Hehe
<cHarNe2> amelia: wow, vilken dröm
<haaga> det är så man bör göra! Uteslut alla windowsmänniskor ur mötena. Då blir jag ensam kvar vilket leder till ett inställt möte
<cHarNe2> ingen på mitt jobb som vet vad 'cd, ls, mv, cp' är..
<amelia> dåligt, du har inte fel jobb då? :P
<cHarNe2> sysadmin, 23 servrar eller nått sånt, varav 2 kör windows
<amelia> ahmen dåså
<bamsefar> cHarNe2: Vart jobbar du?
<amelia> det måste vara rena drömmen för dig att ha semester då. :P
<johanbr> det värsta möte jag varit på var när folk började diskutera vinterdäck... då gick jag
<cHarNe2> finns fan inget som heter semester.. :D
<kodein> johanbr: inte lumparminnen? så udda.
<amelia> cHarNe2: kan tänka mig det med sånna arbetsförhållanden.
<cHarNe2> åker till sälen på söndag.. 'men vi kan nå dig på mobil om det är nått.. eller hur?'
<amelia> cHarNe2: säg nej. :P
<Norrland> cHarNe2: skyll på dålig täckning i skidbacken :)
<cHarNe2> skulle man kunna göra
<amelia> men, var jobbar du nu då?
<haaga> jag måste alltid ha täckning med mobilen eller tillgång till end ator om jag reser, måste svara på mail inom 24 timmar även under semester
<haaga> det är sisådär
<Norrland> haaga: kan du fakturera tiden du svarar på mail då?
<amelia> det är ju inte semester..
<haaga> jobbigt att man har tele2 som operatör, täckningskartan utanför sthlm är inte direkt den tätaste
<andol> Själv är jag i princip helt redundant :) Vi är två stycken, med samma förnamn, som har i princip helt överlappande tjänst.
<haaga> Norrland: nej
<kodein> jag är nöjd med mitt arrangemang, iaf. vi har ersättare på allt, så jag behöver inte vara särskilt kontaktbar alls. på semestern i somras läste jag inte jobbmailen alls
<amelia> hehe, vi är iaf fyra stycken + några till som kan om de vill.
<kodein> andol: det är väl åas dumt att påtala din redundans högt? ;)
<andol> kodein: Fast blir inte era användare förvirrad av att du helt plötsligt heter något annarlunda då du är på semester? :P
<kodein> andol: nä, mina användare jobbar inte när jag har semester.
<andol> sant
<kodein> och skulle jag ha semester när de gör det så har min ersättare jobbat här längre än jag i alla fall, så en hel del ärenden trillar fortfarande in till honom
<johanbr> haaga, så du är i princip förbjuden att ha semester på en del ställen? det låter ju inte så kul...
<kodein> nja, om man har "semester" med jour och får ersättning därefter skulle jag nog kunna vara okej med det.
<haaga> johanbr: jag får ha semester vart jag vill, men det är upp till mig hur jag löser problemet med att läs/svarar på mina mail.
<haaga> jag kan ju även delegera ansvaret till en kollega
<cHarNe2> amelia: bamsefar jag jobbar med IP-växlar, voip för företag
<johanbr> aha...
<bamsefar> cHarNe2: Ah, ballt. :)
<haaga> fick även skriva på ett papper som jag ga medtycke till att de får öppna all inkommande post
<haaga> hade ajg itne gjort det så hade jag varit tvungen att åka till jobbet varje dag för att kolla posten
<haaga> snyggt jag skriver :P
<cHarNe2> bamsefar: jo kanske det, men sthlm suger :P funderar att ta mig tillbakt till norrköping :)
<haaga> varför är ubuntu >=9.04 (kanske är 9.10) så mycket segare vid inloggningen via ssh än 8.04? Är det tack vare motd-infon som genereras av landscape-sysinfo?
<haaga> har märkt det på alla server som kör 10.04
<Coffe> nu blir jag rädd :)
<Coffe> -rwxr-xr-x 1 www-data www-data 5287 2010-12-21 16:44 hello.php
<Coffe> rm: cannot remove `hello.php': Permission denied
<haaga> sudo rm hello.php?
<Coffe> försöker undvika anv sudo . jag är www-data
<Coffe> så vad e fel
<haaga> du får nog ändra din umask
<Coffe> ok, vill gärna fatta , vad de är som bråkar nu
<Coffe> 0022 säger den
<haaga> eller det kanske var jag som var lite snabb. googlade på det
<Coffe> ingen som har en susning ?
<cHarNe2> Coffe: kan du inte ta bort dina egan filer?
<VATT> Hej, försöker starta Replay Music 3 med wine, då får jag detta medelande. http://pastebin.com/q40sP8d1 Vad kan det vara för fel?
<Coffe> löste det
<Coffe> cHarNe2,  nej . jag kunde inte det.
<cHarNe2> Coffe: vad var det då?
<Coffe> men även att jag satte +x på dir för user. så kunde jag itne . men dubbel kollade. så då var det borta
<VATT> Ingen som vet hur man rippar från spotify?
<cHarNe2> du tar en 3.5mm kabel från speaker->mic och trycker på record
<kodein> det analoga hålet
<Coffe> ang rippa spotify , så insåg jag , att de tar mer tid  per månad , än va 49kr är , så bättre betala 49kr å få de lagligt
<cHarNe2> sedan tror jag inte att det är lämpligt att ta upp det i denna kanal. (om det inte är reklamen som du vill spela in)
<Coffe> cHarNe2,  klart det är reklamen , de andra har man ju ändå sparat  hos spottan
<Coffe> de är bara reklamen man inte kan välja att spela upp igen
<cHarNe2> Coffe: tänkte inte på det :)
<Philip5> Coffe: har du sett att du är med i den här animeringen?!?! :D   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzMIoN1OHWc
<t^> jag har pajjat ett ljudkort för länge sedan när jag tog ljudkabel från speaker till mic
<kodein> protip: man ska ju inte fixa rundgång
<t^> ingen aning om vad som hände men det tog aldrig upp ljud från mic'en mer :D
<t^> någon gång på 90talet va detta
<tnta> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article8568080.ab
<Coffe> Philip5,  tittar nu
<kodein> tnta: 10 pers som inte kan gå ut och hjälpa till utan istället stå inne och skratta? jävla människor
<Coffe> är det inte bättre att internt länka ihop det ? varför köra de genom DA så många gånger ?
<Philip5> Barre är ju så klart också med den linslusen :)
<kodein> oooh, snart kan man gå hem
<tnta> kodein:  hehe eller hur
<Coffe> om någon ska skrota en dell PE 2400, så behöver jag en psu
<Barre> Philip5: kewl
<Coffe> Philip5,  säg till när du har samma för FB, då vill jag testa
<Philip5> Barre: jo rätt kul att se vilka som egentligen chattar med vilka :D
<Philip5> Coffe: kanske finns något sådant tillägg på FB??
<Philip5> Barre: intressant är ju också att se att amelia och bamsefar aldrig chattade med varandra och tur är väl det... :D
<bamsefar> Va?
<Philip5> bamsefar: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzMIoN1OHWc
<bamsefar> Ahh
<Philip5> bamsefar: hur är det i knoppen idag? bättre?
<bamsefar> Philip5: Mycket
<Philip5> bamsefar: ditt huvud var ju uppe för allmän debatt igår ;)
<Philip5> skönt
<bamsefar> Philip5: Jasså?
<Philip5> äh, snarare migrän i allmänhet
<Coffe> landscape är trevligt, synd de är så dyrt.
<Coffe> jag börjar bli redigt trött på de hopplösa stödet för centraliserad administration av anv och rättigheter.
<Coffe> någon här som testat GOsa ?
<zChris> http://wmpoweruser.com/official-video-xbox-360-and-windows-phone-7-integration-shown-off/
<phnom> Någon som har en exempel .vimrc där de fått omnicompletion att funka som det ska?
<K350> Har problem med flash på 10.10. Var det någon lib fil man skulle dra hem?
<K350> hallå?
<R2D21> ta bort och lägg till igen i programbibilioteket
<K350> vilken/vad?
<cahoot> flash?
<t^> K350 steve jobs tycker inte du ska använda flash ;)
<K350> t^: det verkar inte bättre
<K350> Har likarade problem på två olika datorer sm båda kör kubuntu 10.10
<t^> :/
<K350> undrar om det var ngn lib som saknas...
<cahoot> kollat ubuntus buglista?
<K350> vet inte riktigt vad jag ska göra mer än att avinstallera/installera adobe-flashplugin
<K350> Nä, men jag tror inte det är en bug....
<fr0gy> öppna home. ctrl+h (visar gömda filer) ta bort "adobe+shockwave config mappen då nollställs och kanske fungerar bättre? :)
<fr0gy> sen installera om flash-nofree genom synapticpakethanteraren
<fr0gy> *nonfree
<K350> nonfree? Ska man betala?:-(
<Markslap> Jag tycker att Adobes version fungerar bra mycket bättre än nonfree.
<Markslap> Eller hm
<Markslap> K350: Fri och gratis är olika saker.
<Markslap> Den är gratis, men inte fri.
<Markslap> DOm får inte skicka med den i Ubuntu.
<R2D21> typ
<t^> hehe är väl microsoft som tvingat adobe ;P
<Markslap> Nej.
<Markslap> Det har med att dom inte vill släppa källkoden
<K350> Ah, ok..ska testa ..får vi se här.......
<Markslap> Den är gratis som sagt, men dom får inte skicka med den för att den inte är fri.
<R2D21> Funkar det?
<K350> R2D21: nix, jag får intrycket av att insticksmodulen i Firefox alltjämt är densamma
<K350> R2D21: Vet inte om jag måste flyttna någon .so fil manuellt?
<K350> ok, installerade gnash o plugin..men pluggen finns inte i firefox..så jag antar att jag måste flytta dne manuellt. Vet inte var denär, vad den heter o vart den ska flyttas. Någon?
<R2D21> K350, Jag har inte haft problem med det så kjag kan inte så mycket om det.
<cahoot> dpkg -L gnash talar nog om var filerna finns
<cahoot> gör en symlänk till firefox/../plugins
<zChris> Va jobbigt det låter att installera plugins före firefox i ubuntu
<cahoot> poweruser?
<EAG> nån här som använder ipad + "iCab" och kan ladda upp filer i webformulär?
<EAG> underligt hur apple-användare står ut med sån här skit
<EAG> seriöst...
<Markslap> Trodde man satt här i för att slippa Apple?
<EAG> ja
<EAG> jag håller på med en jobbgrej
<Markslap> Fel kanal att fråga iPad-relaterade frågor då. :)
<Markslap> Har ni Ipad på jobbet?
<EAG> men det brukar ju finnas en o en annan ipadanvändare här
<EAG> mm
<cahoot> haha - halva tiden går åt till windowsrelaterade problem
<EAG> det blir nog nån android-platta snart ockå
<EAG> också
<Markslap> cahoot: Ja
<EAG> vilka bisarra grejer apple har hittat på i sitt OS
<Markslap> Sitter och supporterar Windowsdatorer hela dagarna
<EAG> bluetoothöverföringar av filer går inte... åtkomst till filsystem etc går inte
<phnom> EAG: So, vad använder man den till?
<zChris> EAG, varför ska du ha åtkomst till filsystemet?
<EAG> vi har tänkt ha den till att fylla i webformulär
<EAG> spara filer, bilder etc
<EAG> det är iofs lite mer än webformulär
<zChris> EAG, kan man inte göra det nu? :S
<EAG> jag måste kunna bifoga filer
<EAG> men det går ju inte
<EAG> inte med safari iaf
<zChris> LÃ¥ter inge vidare :S
<EAG> iCab verkar ju vara en workaround iaf
<EAG> nåja.. *slutar pratar apple*
<jstr> EAG: tvätta munnen med tvål nu
<zChris> Vill du ta livet av han jstr!
<jstr> zChris: glömde att datanördar upplöses i tvål :D
<zChris> :P
<coobra> zChris: :D
<EAG> frågan är vad som är värst... apple eller tvål i munnen
<vacum> apple i munnen
<larsemil> kul error.. d3d: out of adapter memory..
<zChris> Det finns så konstigt folk ute i världen
<cHarNe2> ramlade på gatan nyss, satan vad ont det gjorde. har inte ramlat på flera år :(
<kodein> då tog gatan igen för förlorade år
<kodein> själv bröt jag ju handen och armen för typ ett år sedan nu, så jag räknar mig att klara mig ett par år till nästa gång gatan slår mig.
<phnom> Fånga med ansiktet nästa gång, det är mitt tips.
<phnom> Man klarar sig alltid utan allvarligare skador då.
<maxjezy> dagon_, lever du?
<K350> R2D21: Det löste sig nu. Fick flytta .so filen till .mozilla dir
<kodein> phnom: nja, ansiktet fick sig en törn det med. så nu har jag två ärr på nästan samma ställe ;)
<VATT>  nVidia Corporation NV17GL [Quadro NVS] (rev a3) fucj haf bör jag skrev lspc - vga. Men vad är mitt grafikkort? Detta säger mej inte så mycket.
<Norrland> VATT: du har ett nVidia Quadro kort.
<VATT> ja
<VATT> men vilka drivrutiner man ska ha vet jag inte ;:P
<VATT> Det finns mellan 200-400
<VATT> måste vet vad produkten är
<Norrland> VATT: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Nvidia_Quadro#AGP
<Norrland> ctrl+f nv17gl
<VATT> haha, var just på samma sida ;)
<VATT> men det är ju en tom rad på NV17GL
<Norrland> nämen
<VATT> ska vi chansa på en drivrutin då? :) Ole dole doff?
<Norrland> kanske hittar nått mha. chip-namnet
<VATT> NVIDIA Quadro4 550 XGL
<VATT> Men jag har för mej att jag har aldrig använt mej att denna drivrutin ;O
<VATT> Quadro
<VATT> chip = 4 550 XGL
<Norrland> okej
<VATT> Enlig wikipedia och Nvidia så stämmer detta ;O
<Norrland> ja, vad är det för drivrutin du har problem med?
<VATT> Grafikkortet
<Norrland> Ja. Men är det någon specifik drivrutin (.sh, .bin, .whatever) som inte funkat för grafikkortet?
<VATT> jag har inte installerat den än
<Norrland> okej, friskt vågat hälften vunnet har jag hört
<tobier> aaah, awesome + gnome är ju rätt najs faktiskt
<VATT> Nu säger den så här när jag kör sh nvidia-driver.run
<phnom> Norrland: Friskt kopplat hälften brunnet...
<VATT> You do not appear to have an NVIDIA GPU supported by the 100.14.19
<VATT>            NVIDIA Linux graphics driver installed in this system.  For further
<VATT>            details, please see the appendix SUPPORTED NVIDIA GRAPHICS CHIPS in
<VATT>            the README available on the Linux driver download page at
<VATT>            www.nvidia.com.
<Norrland> VATT: kolla om du inte hittar någon legacy driver för just de kortet?
<VATT> hittar en driver för kortet
<phnom> VATT: apt-get install nvidia-current fungerar inte eller?
<VATT> har inte testat ;)
<VATT> phnom: ser bra ut :) tack
<phnom> VATT: Tacka inte än, kolla om den funkar först :P Men det är den som är mest mainstream tror jag
<VATT> mainstream?
<phnom> VATT: Som i att den borde funka med flest kort
<VATT> nu installerat, hmm.. ska man starta om datorn eller X?
<phnom> ole dole doff... :P Borde räcka med X kan man ju tycka.
<Norrland> VATT: logga ut/in
<VATT> /etc/init.d/x restart?
<VATT> aja, nu kräver ytube shockwave flash :)
<asde> finns det nån som kör ubuntu med 2 nic som router?  vill logga trafiken samt ev, blocka adresser via en enkel GUI
<Philip6> VATT: du kan köra youtube med html5 istället för flash :)
<VATT> jasså? Vad är bäst? Philip6?
<VATT> hade lite problem med tuben förr
<Philip5> bäst och bäst
<VATT> lubuntu@lubuntu-GA-7VAXFS:~$ sudo apt-get install html5
<VATT> E: Kunde inte erhålla låset /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resursen tillfälligt otillgänglig)
<Philip5> du har väl synaptic öppen
<VATT> japp :P hehe
<johanbr> men html5 är inget eget paket - nyare browsers förstår html5 som standard
<VATT> jag har chrome
<VATT> jag installerade sudo apt-get install gnash. Det var Shockwave flash, men ytube fungerar ändå inte
<zChris> SHockwave är shockwave och flash är flash :P
<lubuntu_> Vad heter Shockwave flash paketet? Hittade gnash, men det fungerarde inte
<Norrland> lubuntu_: 21:17:54 < zChris> SHockwave är shockwave och flash är flash :P
<Norrland> :)
<lubuntu_> jaha? :) Men varför kräver tuben det då?
<Norrland> lubuntu_: vad säger den exakt?
<Norrland> "You must install Adobe Flash player to view this content" ungefär?
<lubuntu_> Följande Plugin-program har upphört att fungera: Shockwave Flash
<Norrland> okey
<lubuntu_> jadu....kanske ska testa någon annan flash då
<lubuntu_> men det är ju bara för firefox? Jag använder chrome
<delhage> chrome kan köra html5
<delhage> firefox4 borde kunna det också
<lubuntu_> men vad heter paketet i html5 då?
<delhage> kör du chrome så kan du se youtube utan nåt extrapaket
<delhage> vafan, har dom slutat med html5-stöd?
<lubuntu_> delhage: nej det kan jag inte
<delhage> lubuntu_: http://www.youtube.com/html5
<lubuntu_> hmm....kanske måste använda firefox då
<delhage> nä, chrome
<lubuntu_> men då kan jag inte se på tuben :P
<delhage> jo, besök http://www.youtube.com/html5 och klicka längst ner
<delhage> subscribe
<lubuntu_> ja sen då? Kan ju fortfarande inte se på yuben :(
<delhage> funkar för mig
<lubuntu_> då får firefox ta över :D
<R2D21> Sovdax
<zChris> Hur vet man att Falukorv är dålig?
<EAG> man spyr cirka 12h efter att man ätit den
<zChris> EAG, hade helst vetat det innan jag äter dom :P
<EAG> lukta på den bara..
<EAG> det brukar vara en ok metod för kött
<EAG> luktar det underligt (annorlunda) så låt bli
<zChris> Tyckte inte det lukta nått speciellt om den faktiskt, men slängde sista biten ändå då det var lite mer tuggmotstånd än vanligt
<EAG> fegis
<EAG> :)
<Norrland> zChris: ser du inga konsiga färger på ytan, eller om den luktar konstigt så är det lugnt
<lubuntu_> aja, installerade firefox nu och....iiiits great! (Tony tiger)
<lubuntu_> Nu börjar vi med lite natthumor http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXasCjUTNpE&feature=related
<zChris> Norrland, Okey :P får köra på det på nästa korv som legat lite för länge i kylskåpet :)
<Norrland> :)
<lubuntu_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2of98A86aI
<Philip5> lubuntu_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzMIoN1OHWc
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<lubuntu_> Philip5?
<Philip5> VATT: tänkte du kunde få se vem som chattar med vem :)
<VATT> alltså ser man vart dom bor eller?
<Philip5> nej
<VATT> så vad gör den då?
<Norrland> VATT: tänk relationsgraf
<speakman> Inget förslag på svensk butik som kan tänkas ha en Xeon W3680 på lager?
<Norrland> Philip5: nice :)
<Philip5> lite kul
<EAG> hur ska jag skriva för att pipa arecord till lame för att göra en mp3a?
<Philip5> maxjezy: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/kyhei66z/AutodeskSoftimage201164bitProjectXSI.png
<Philip5> maxjezy: kul att testa lite annat :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: fast det ser nästan ut som windows med den där ramen som kommer med :(
<VATT> eran roligaste youtube film?
<maxjezy> Philip5, är det på din data?
<Philip5> nej en demoscene
<Philip5> fast min dator
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> har du skaffat nytt program?
<Philip5> det är ju softimage xsi
<Philip5> testar bara lite
<maxjezy> aldrig hört talas om det
<Philip5> ett av de stora programmen på marknaden
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> har du sett tangled?
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> kikade idag på en liten film om hur de gjorde håret
<maxjezy> visst var den bra
<maxjezy> galet snyggt gjord
<Philip5> jo den var lite kul men de kunde tagit bort sången
<Philip5> snygg ja
<Philip5> bra animerad så klart
<maxjezy> ja brukar inte bry mig om storyn osv
<maxjezy> mest animationen
<maxjezy> kul att se hur de går tillväga också
<maxjezy> man sitter och tittar och gissar
<maxjezy> sen när man får se så ser man hur fel man hade
<maxjezy> eller rätt
<Philip5> tror du de använt mycket blender?! ;)
<maxjezy> njae
<maxjezy> de använder nog egenprogrammerade prylar ganska mycket tror jag
<Philip5> de använder nog allt de behöver och inte bara en
<maxjezy> jo precis
<maxjezy> men den filmen är ju ganska banbrytande
<maxjezy> med det långa håret
<maxjezy> annars va de väl inte så jätte mycket nytt
<maxjezy> ska kika till köttfärsen
<maxjezy> håller på och gör en köttfärssås
<Philip5> vet inte om jag skulle kalla håret för banbrytande heller men kul film
<Philip5> välanimerad
<maxjezy> Philip5, nämn en film som har liknande hårsvall :)
<maxjezy> 174 hår använde de
<maxjezy> sen hade de children till varje av de håren
<maxjezy> det är väl inget konstigt i det men
<maxjezy> http://lesterbanks.com/2010/12/the-making-of-tangled-hair-demo-with-kelly-ward/
<maxjezy> där har du dokumentären iaf
<maxjezy> typ 15 minuter
<_sara_> #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<_sara_> meant to type /join #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<_sara_> lol
<zChris> is there such a channel :O didnt know that :P
<arand> zChris: Jo, men den är inte officiell
<maxjezy> den är underground
<VATT> Någon som håller på med aktier här?
<amelia_> VATT: ibland
<VATT> Bra :) Går det bra då?
<amelia_> sålde allt innan det gick åt helvete och har hållt mig utanför sedan dess.
<Haffe> *gäsp*
<Haffe> VATT: Jag har lite aktier.
<Haffe> Argh, min mage.
<Haffe> Det är farligt att baka kakor.
<Norrland> :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: fast alla de där hårtricken hade ju du lätt fixat snabbt i blender ändå ;)
<maxjezy> jojo :)
<maxjezy> mmm
<maxjezy> varma mackor först
<maxjezy> sen spaghetti köttfärssås
<maxjezy> så jävla goda dessa blev
<maxjezy> tror jag har en öl i kylen med
<maxjezy> Philip5, tittade du hela dokumentären?
<maxjezy> såg ganska skoj ut när hon trassla in sig i håret
<Philip5> yupp
<Philip5> maxjezy: men nu fixar du ju snabbt sånt hår med blender 2.5 hair particlesystem: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwkfl5CK5ZA
<Philip5> bara att måla ut weight på håret så är saken biff ;)
<maxjezy> jodå
<maxjezy> hår har jag gjort många gånger
<maxjezy> de roliga är att kamma håret :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: säkert du som gjort den här då ;)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGF1suMM8nM
<maxjezy> precis :)
<maxjezy> tycker det där håret ser lite CG ut
<maxjezy> speciellt hur de beter sig
<maxjezy> bellydance on the moon
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> blev inte så nöjd över den animationen som du kanske kan förstå
<Philip5> nä du är en tuff kritier
<Philip5> men den var lustig
<maxjezy> jag fick så mycket kritik i min barndom
<maxjezy> så jag blev likdan
<maxjezy> precis som med mobbing
<Philip5> nu ger du igen
<maxjezy> jo
<x_link> Philip5: Var det inte du som fixade så jag kunde ha VLC 0.9.9 på Hardy?
<x_link> Philip5: Att du drog upp din repo igen för mig snabbt eller något liknande?
<maxjezy> hardy = värsta gamla skolan
<x_link> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDgiKQ03aQg&feature=fvwrel
<x_link> Den var ju coool
<x_link> Gjort i Blender, häftiga grejer.
<x_link> Dags att sova.....god natt
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> sov gott x_link
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!!
<x_link> Philip5: Där du!! Jäklar vad det dansandes där!
 * x_link is back in buisness.
<x_link> Nu kan jag sova.
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> kanske skulle kolla på ett serieavsnitt
<Philip5> maxjezy: du borde skaffa lite koll på alla kommersiella 3d program där ute
<Philip5> inte bara vara blendermaster
<Philip5> maxjezy: http://www.creativecrash.com har väl sektioner för alla de stora 2d och 3d programmen
<maxjezy> Philip5, men ja tror på blender
<maxjezy> kommer springa förbi alla andra snart
<maxjezy> bäst att veta allt om blender istället
<Philip5> det tror jag knappast
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> klart man kan testa andra men
<maxjezy> måste ha dator för det först
<Philip5> men hjärtat finns alltid hos blender ;)
<Philip5> men visst kan man komma en bit med blender
<Philip5> finns ju de som tror man blir mycket bättre för att man har bästa/dyraste programvaran men har man ingen talang eller inte kan använda den så är man rätt kass ändå
<maxjezy> jo precis
<maxjezy> oftast de som inte ens rört ett 3D program innan som uttalar sig så
<maxjezy> att man måste ha nått dyrt program
<Philip5> kommersiella 3d-program är ju galet dyra också eftersom de riktar sig till företag och inte så mycket till hobbyfolk
<maxjezy> jo, tror de betalas ganska bra av stora filmföretagen med
<maxjezy> så de slipper
<Philip5> blender ligger nog närmare billigare kommerciella  i så fall
<maxjezy> sälja billigt
<Philip5> som cinema 4d och liknande
<maxjezy> vad kostar en full kopia av det?
<Philip5> finns ju två de som ändrat namnet på blender och säljer det som eget också
<Philip5> det är fulare
<Philip5> billigaste versionen av cinema 3d kostar $250.00
<Philip5> cinema 4d
<Philip5> men den billigaste versionen är ju lite strypt då och har inte alla dess features
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> ja läste om det där
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> men det dom gör är ju nästan lagligt iaf
<maxjezy> delvis
<maxjezy> men men, tror du många går på det?
<maxjezy> köper programmen utan att ens söka på de
<maxjezy> ja skulle aldrig göra de
<Philip5> verkar långsökt
<Philip5> så länge de skickar med källkoden så är det ju i princip lagligt
<maxjezy> jag har själv tänkt sälja blender
<maxjezy> man kanske skulle börja me det på tradera tex
<maxjezy> färdigbrända skivor
<maxjezy> utropspris skivans värde
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> och ubuntu med :)
<Philip5> känns inte så givande
<maxjezy> haha, man säljer programmet på tradera
<maxjezy> när vinnande auktion gått igenom
<maxjezy> så ger man länk
<maxjezy> haha
<Philip5> sälj det till dagon_ :D
<maxjezy> fick han jobbet?
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> vet inte
<maxjezy> dagon_, dagon_ dagon_
<maxjezy> Philip5, blir en hårddisk segare eller nått ju mer skit det är på den?
<maxjezy> är de bättre nyformaterade
<Philip5> om de inte är defragmenterade så borde det inte vara större skillnad
<Philip5> nu ska jag kolla på lite sons of anarchy
<maxjezy> okej
<maxjezy> ja ska se acient aliens snart
<Philip5> de är ju ungefär lite tuffa som jag
<maxjezy> ancient aliens
<maxjezy> eller?
<Philip5> sons of anarchy
<maxjezy> har inte sett det
<maxjezy> jag är inte mycket för serier som inte är klara
<maxjezy> man vet inte om serier läggs ner
<maxjezy> hatar sånt
<Philip5> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Znt286XnQsU
<maxjezy> haha, verkar bra :)
<UkuleleSolen> God kväll i stugan!
<maxjezy> hey
#ubuntu-se 2011-02-16
<UkuleleSolen> inget vidare drag här inatt
<maxjezy> nepp
<dagon_> maxjezy, Philip5; I have returned!
<maxjezy> Philip5, gick för att se på serie och dagon_ har försvunnit
<maxjezy> WHAT?
<maxjezy> dagon_, !!!
<maxjezy> :P
<maxjezy> dagon_, nu vill vi alla veta
<maxjezy> HUR GICK DÄT?
<dagon_> dät?
<maxjezy> på jobbet
<dagon_> märks att du är norrlänning
<dagon_> ;>
<maxjezy> =)
 * maxjezy leker noob i blender
<maxjezy> gör en kaffekopp
<dagon_> :)
<maxjezy> har du gjort en kaffekopp dagon_ ?
<maxjezy> a must do in blender
<dagon_> inte än
<dagon_> och det gick bra på intervjun :)
<maxjezy> fick du det?
<maxjezy> http://myrenderworld.blogspot.com/
<maxjezy> kika in min kaffekopp och ge mig lite kritik på den vetja!
<dagon_> yesd
<dagon_> jag gillar den :)
<maxjezy> en sån där standard modell
<maxjezy> nu när jag tänker efter brukar de vara lite inåt där nere
<maxjezy> så man kan stapla flera på varandra
<Philip5> maxjezy: vilken renderare? blenders egna?
<Philip5> en hdr-bild som environment för att ge bättre ljus skulle höja känslan
<Philip5> hdri är underskattat
<Philip5> X-Sleepy-X: din nattsuddare
<X-Sleepy-X> Philip5: hallå där!
<_sara_> Hej, anyone reccomend a backup utility for copying an ENENCYRPTED version of my files?
<X-Sleepy-X> Philip5: svårt att sova när man köpt massa nya prylar att leka med...
<maxjezy> Philip5, yes
<maxjezy> blenders egna
<maxjezy> inga lampor alls
<maxjezy> bara ambi occlsn
<zChris> mjukbröd + tre fiskpinnar + ägg + senap ketchup + mjukbröd = Hemmagjord fiskburgare!
<X-Sleepy-X> godnatt
<zChris> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.368852/motorola-vi-kommer-aldrig-att-satsa-pa-windows-phone
<zChris> Snacka om att fiska efter goodwill :P
<zChris> Weird, apt-get stannar på Waiting for headers
<virtuald> om du kollar i webläsaren, får du samma fel då?
<zChris> hur menar du ? om jag går in på vilken sida som helst?
<zChris> har ingen webbläsare installerad, men wget www.google.se ger nästan sammasak
<zChris> virtuald, hoho?
<virtuald> okej
<virtuald> är väl din proxy det är fel på då
<virtuald> vad menar du med nästan?
<virtuald> drar den ner lite och hänger sig?
<virtuald> kan va för hög mtu, eller mru borde det va
<virtuald> prova sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_mtu_probing=1
<virtuald> sätt tillbaka den till noll om det inte funkar
<virtuald> zchris:
<zChris> virtuald, nej jag menar bara att det inte är exakt samma felmeddelande :P Men det står "Http heaing sent" typ.
<zChris> Http request sent, waiting response står det
<virtuald> ok låter som det är fel på servern då
<zChris> nej alltså det står så på wget www.google.se
<virtuald> jaha
<zChris> men det är nog som du säger att proxyn krånglar, för det är en vm
<virtuald> har du testat att traceroute:a lite olika ställen?
<virtuald> använder du proxy då?
<zChris> pinga google.se fungerar dock
<virtuald> ok
<zChris> jag vet inte tror inte det, men är inte så insatt i hur VirtualBoxs nätverk fungerar
<zChris> det har fungerat förut dock
<virtuald> men tcpping eller tcptraceroute då?
<virtuald> med vissa versioner av traceroute kan man köra traceroute -I tcp
<zChris> tyvärr så är det inte installerat
<virtuald> med andra betyder -I icmp
<virtuald> aha
<virtuald> tracepath då?
<zChris> ja det fungerar
<virtuald> står det något om pmtu?
<zChris> hm?
<virtuald> path mtu
<virtuald> om du tracear alltså
<zChris> 1500
<zChris> på första menar du antar jag?
<virtuald> den som står längst ner
<zChris> Den slutar ju aldrig? :P
<zChris> jag körde tracepath www.google.se
<zChris> kommer till sto-cr3.sto-tc1.bhanhof.net sen blir det no reply
<virtuald> okej
<virtuald> men om det bara står 1500 så är det inte mtu iaf
<zChris> att mtu inte är 1500 eller att mtu inte är fel på ?
<virtuald> att det inte är fel på det
<zChris> kanske hittat ett fel
<virtuald> har ingen aning vad det kan va
<zChris> weird
<zChris> fyfan, tänkte konvetera en community hemsida jag snickrade ihop runt 2002 - 2003 till webb2
<zChris> Den använder table istället för div och inte css >_<
<virtuald> :>
<zChris> Kommer inte bli roligt :P
<zChris> Har du sett Kick ass?
<virtuald> nej
<zChris> Hepp
<zChris> Tänkte se den nu
<zChris> har hyrt ^^
<virtuald> 8]
<zChris> Tebax om 2 - 3 tim!
<realubot> Hm, vad är det för konstigheter som händer efter senaste uppdateringen av Ubuntu? Jag fick starta om systemet en extra gång för att komma till inloggninhsslärmen och Irssi klarade inte av att ansluta till freenodes servrar först. What is this?
<R2D21> realubot, Får se, testar på min testmaskin nu.
<realubot> R2D21: Det löser sig till slut men det är märkligt att Ubuntu stannade vid splash-screen och att jag fick trycka Ctrl+Alt+Delete för att starta om och att jag kom till inloggningsscreen först på andra försöket att starta om datorn efter uppdateringen.
<R2D21> realubot, Det är vanligt på bärbara då man installerat ny kernel.
<virtuald> ta bort quiet splash från kärnans kommandorad och kolla loggarna
<R2D21> virtuald, Länk till hur man gör? jag har lite problem med en kompis maskin
<R2D21> virtuald, Sorry jag glömde googla
<virtuald> :>
<virtuald> /etc/default/grub
<virtuald> å sen update-grub
<virtuald> kör ni utvecklingsversionen?
<zChris> kickass var riktigt nice :)
<zChris> Nicolas Cage var inge bra i den dock
<realubot> virtuald: Det går väl att ändra utan att editera Grub om man trycker e i Grubs meny?
<virtuald> ja
<realubot> Mhm, vad jag kan.
<Haffe> Att det ska vara så svårt att uppnå styrfart.
<cahoot> lte tidigt på säsongen för segling
<realubot> Vad gör ni geeks?
<bamsefar> Jobbar
<realubot> bamsefar: Med vad exakt?
<bamsefar> Kodar kod.
<realubot> För att uppnå vilken funktion?
<bamsefar> Nirvana.
<realubot> Får du aldrig lust att bara lägga ner jobbet och satsa Open Source istället?
<bamsefar> Va?
<realubot> bamsefar: Ja? Får du aldrig lust att säga upp dig och satsa på dina egna projekt?
<realubot> Leker du aldrig med tanken?
<bamsefar> Jag har ett eget bolag.
<bamsefar> Men att säga upp mig, sitta hemma och koda opensource, not so much.
<bamsefar> Jag lär ju inte ha ett hem så länge då.
<amelia> haha
<amelia> bamsefar: realubot ställer nog gärna upp och försörjer dig
<bamsefar> amelia: Schysst
<bamsefar> realubot: FÃ¥r du aldrig lust att skaffa ett jobb?
<amelia> *fniss*
<realubot> bamsefar: Jag söker ju jobb nu.
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Hittat något då?
<realubot> Nope.
<realubot> Jag får nog också starta eget.
<realubot> Jag måste lära mig mer först.
<realubot> Datakommunikation, Linux, programmering, databaser, you name it.
<bamsefar> Ok
<realubot> Så du är en sån där konsult?
<delhage> morrn
<realubot> God morgon herr delhage.
<bamsefar> realubot: PÃ¥ fritiden, ja.
<realubot> bamsefar: Jaha.
<realubot> Hur lyckades MS få in en tangent i standarduppsättningen av tangentborden? :S
<phnom> Någon som har en exempel .vimrc där de fått omnicompletion att funka som det ska?
<bamsefar> Vad är omnicompletion?
<phnom> Man får den att söka i klasser och bygga träd av taggarna, så om man skriver MyClass. så får man upp en lista på alla medlemmar i klassen
<bamsefar> Okej
<Synt> någon annan som har problem att ansluta till se.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<Synt> kan inte installera lamp-server
<bamsefar> Synt: Använd en annan mirror?
<realubot> Går det att få svensk rättstavningsfunktion i Gedit?
<realubot> Som i OO?
<Synt> om jag visste hur så hade jag nog gjort det.
<Synt> skumt
<Synt> endast ubuntu datorn som inte kan pinga se.archive.ubuntu.com
<virtuald> realubot: de gjorde ett tangentbord med tre extraknappar och andra kopierade dem
<realubot> Tre?4;2~
<realubot> Oj. Tre?
<realubot> PrtScr, Windowstangenten och?
<realubot> Vilka tre tangenter snackar vi om?
<Synt> hmm
<Synt> ifconfig visar inga ipv4 addresser =/
<realubot> Det är ju ett lysande pr-trick. Att göra ett tangentbord som innehåller produktplacering.
<phnom> Yay! It works! Hade bara fel version av ctags installerad...
<phnom> realubot: Tror de uppfann högerklicksknappen också
<phnom> s/knappen/tangenten
<Synt> under System->inställningar->Nätverksanslutningar är allt korrekt, men ifconfig i terminalen visar ingen inet4 address
<larsemil> Synt: Men det är ju slut på ipv4 adresser! (ping andol) #humor!
<Synt> hmm visade sig att nätverkskorten blivit frånkopplade efter uppdatering
<Synt> inte en blekaste varför dock.
<virtuald> larsemil: haha jävla twitterbot
<larsemil> virtuald: ?
<virtuald> ja, som du skriver
<larsemil> :)
<larsemil> jag har skrivit en ircbot som twittrar varje gång jag skriver /me något. så twittrar den det. DET är en twitterbot!
<virtuald> hehe
<virtuald> vad heter användaren då?
<virtuald> på twitter alltså
<larsemil> nej boten fungerade så att man skrev !register nickname(på twitter) och så authade man att boten fick leka med ens konto. sen om du hade gjort det och skrev /me så twittrades det från ditt konto och om jag gjorde det så twittrades det från emomilol
<virtuald> ok
<realubot> Ni borde ha en webchatt för IRC på ubuntu-se.org.
<realubot> Så folk hittar hit för att fråga.
<andol> realubot: Du tycker inte att http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/irc och direktlänken till http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-se räcker alltså?
<kodein> jag tycker inte det räcker
<kodein> alla länkar borde gå till en webbtjat.
<andol> Du tror inte att det skulle kunna bli lite lätt... förvirrande?
<andol> larsemil: Helt korrekt uppfattat förövrigt :)
<phnom> ratpoison, awesome, xmonad eller i3?
<larsemil> awesome
<Coffe> morrn
<larsemil> Coffe: jag har haft lite problem med omsa + proxmox faktiskt.
<Coffe> larsemil, ok, vad e det då ?
<realubot> andol: Nej, faktiskt inte. Det framgår inte att det är support som avses med "Chatt". Det hade inte varit fel med fler direktlänkar. Men visst, Chatt-sidan är bra sett till innehållet.
<realubot> kodein: Som det gamla ordspråket säger: Alla länkar går till #ubuntu-se.
<realubot> Dessutom undrar man varför startsidan är http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/ och inte http://ubuntu-se.org
<realubot> Men, men. Nu ska vi inte vara sånna.
<realubot> Det är ju ideellt arbete bakom forumet så man får se det som att det är bra att det öht finns ett forum.
<andol> realubot: Gissningsvis därför att det en gång blev så, och sen har inget ändrat det.
<realubot> En "bugg" i Evolution är att när man får ett nytt mail så lyser meddelandeikonen i panelen grön men för att få ikonen vit måsta man öppna mailet. Det borde räcka med att deleta:a mailet.
<realubot> Jag får ofta ta bort mailet och efteråt öppna ett gammalt mail som jag stänger direkt efteråt för att ikonen ska sluta lysa grönt.
<realubot> Jag tycker det är fel.
<kodein> realubot: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/browse.cgi?product=Evolution
<realubot> kodein: Jag orkar inte regga mig på sajten för att rapportera buggen. Det får vara som det är. :(
<realubot> Jag sov 11h inatt. Det tar på krafterna att irc:a.
<vacum> haha
<realubot> :)
<hungmanmoojoo> hej
<realubot> En till "bugg" i Evolution. Det går inte att skriva ut ett mail som pdf till Hemkatalogen. Saknar rättigheter, står det. :(
<hungmanmoojoo> jag har en liten fråga--
<realubot> hungmanmoojoo: God dag.
<realubot> !ask | hungmanmoojoo
<realubot> Nehe.
<realubot> !ask
<realubot> Inte det heller.
<ubot2> hungmanmoojoo: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<hungmanmoojoo> vad är det för vinst med att köra 64-bit vs 32bit på en dator med lite minne?
<realubot> Jo, där.
<kodein> det är väl snarare en "bugg" med din pdf-skrivare.
<kodein> eller med dina rättigheter
<realubot> kodein: Maybe. Men det är Evolution som inte klarar. Andra program fixar det.
<realubot> OO och Fx t.ex.
<hungmanmoojoo> jsg frågade inte om att fråga ;) jag bara försökte vara trevlig i min introduktion..
<realubot> hungmanmoojoo: Ok, sorry då.
<realubot> :)
<hungmanmoojoo> jag har googlat  å läst lite ubuntuforum.. men jag hittar bara gammal info
<realubot> hungmanmoojoo: Går inte ett 64-bitars program i regel lite snabbare än samma program i 32-bitars?
<hungmanmoojoo> ingen aning
<realubot> hungmanmoojoo: Jag tror den stora fördelen ligger i att du får använda mer än 4GB minne (eller om det är mer än 3GB?).
<hungmanmoojoo> det jag har lyckats läs mig till är at det verkar göra skillnad på processorintensiva aktiviteter
<hungmanmoojoo> som att koda video å sånt
<realubot> hungmanmoojoo: Fungerar 32-bitars program i 64-bitars Ubuntu?
<kodein> ja
<phnom> Att köra 32-bitars på en x64 känns lite onödigt imo
<hungmanmoojoo> ja... men förr va det struligt med chroot å sånt
<realubot> hungmanmoojoo: Sysslar du med sådant då?
<realubot> Förr var det struligt med Flash på 64-bitars.
<kodein> multilib <3
<hungmanmoojoo> inte på dom här gamla laptoparna som jag tänkte lägga in ubuntu på.., men jag har ju 64bitarsprocessor,.. så varför inte använda den?.. om det inte är strul med paketen för att dom inst stöds lika bra i 64bit
<hungmanmoojoo> multilib?
<kodein> jag skulle själv köra 64-blippar på alla proppar som har 64 blippar.
<hungmanmoojoo> ok..
<kodein> det finns typ ett 32-bitarsprogram jag skulle kunna tänka mig att köra, och det funkar bra det med utan chroot
<hungmanmoojoo> då ska nog jag oxå göra det..  det verkar inte vara lika stor skillnad som i windowsvärlden.. där blir win7 sirap om du har mindre än 2 gig minne
<realubot> Aha, jag försökte skriva ut till /home genom Evolution. Då är det inte en bugg då.
<hungmanmoojoo> jag läste oxå ett foruminlägg där någon sa att skripten på google mail å dylikt går mycket snabbare i x64
<realubot> Programmen brukar alltid skriva ut till Hemkatalogen automatiskt.
<realubot> hungmanmoojoo: Det är väl webbläsaren då som går fortare eller varför skulle några sajter vara snabbare?
<larsemil> realubot: hungmanmoojoo självklart är det webbläsaren i 64 bit som gör att skripten går snabbare. När det är såpass komplexa skript som på gmail t.ex så märker man skillnad
<realubot> larsemil: Mhm, misstänkte det ja.
<hungmanmoojoo> givetvis.. förlåt om jag inte var tydlig
<larsemil> hungmanmoojoo: jag har enbart kört 64 nu väldigt väldigt länge.
<larsemil> hungmanmoojoo: och tycker det är wunderbar, även på burkar med mindre minne
<realubot> Så. Nu har jag köpt mig en ny rakapparat. Om någon dag eller två så åker Stallman-skägget av.
<larsemil> realubot: pics first!
<realubot> Och Stallman-lösskägget på.
<realubot> larsemil: Så farligt är det inte. :)
<realubot> Det är bara Stallman-skägg light.
<realubot> Jag är inte tillräckligt duktig på Linux för att ha längre skägg än så här.
<kodein> bevisligen. det heter GNU/Linux.
<andol> kodein: Några tankar kring skillnader mellan GNU/Linux-, GNU/kFreeBSD-, GNU/Solaris- och GNU/HURD skägg? :)
<kodein> andol: ja.
<andol> kodein: Låt höra :)
<kodein> torvalds är ju renrakad, så det är ju knappast kernelkunskaper som ger en skägget.
<andol> Såtillvida han inte är undantaget som bevisar regeln?
<realubot> Ni är helt fel ute. Det har med den filosofiska inställningen till free software att göra. Det är det som sitter i skägget.
<kodein> theo är inte heller nån skäggig sälle.
<andol> Ytterligare en undantag, och ytterligare ett bevis? :)
<kodein> ?????????
<larsemil> andol: kodein har någon av er gnu-skägg?
<andol> kodein: Jo, för visst måste väl devicen "undantaget som bevisar regeln" leda till att fler undantag även är fler bevis? :)
<andol> larsemil: Har förvisso skägg, men ett relativt välvårdat sådant.
<larsemil> andol: verkligen! Det är därför jag vet att jag är jordens mest attraktiva man. För tänk alla kvinnor som inte tycker det, vad det måste betyda att många tycker det. Helt sjukt! :)
<larsemil> aja mat
<realubot> Klart kvinnor gillar Stallman-skägg.
<realubot> Stallman är väl gift?
<vs-hs> XD
<kodein> nej, det är han inte.
<virtuald> realubot: tror du verkligen man kan vara så ovårdad och gift?
<realubot> virtuald: Inte om man är en vanlig dädlig person. Men Stallman är ju Stallman.
<realubot> *dödlig
<virtuald> hehe
<realubot> Thorvalds är ett daaaaatageeeeniiii.
<virtuald> torvalds är tjock
<virtuald> tror han jobbar för hårt… när han hade semester sa han till folk att inte maila honom istället för att sluta läsa
<realubot> Så tjock är han inte.
<realubot> Det var duktigt av Thorvalds att "uppfinna" Linux.
<virtuald> ja. fler borde göra det.
<realubot> Helsingfors Tekniska Hägskola (universitet?) har gjort mer för datavetenskapen än Charlmers Tekniska Lekskola och Kungliga Tekniska Lekskolan kommer göra någonsin.
<realubot> *Högskola
<realubot> Hur kul är det att veta det om man är forskare i datavetenskap på CTL eller KTL på en skala?
<barzam> torvalds har skrivit ganska lite av linux allt som allt
<virtuald> och stallman har skrivit ganska lite av gnu
<barzam> ja helt klart, samarbete  är liksom hela poängen med fri programvara
<kodein> virtuald: ja, precis, bara bland annat emacs och gcc...
<virtuald> kodein: de var nog rätt mycket mindre då
<barzam> kodein: stallman har inte skrivit hela emacs och inte hela gcc
<kodein> barzam: nä, och det är nuförtiden viktigare att han skapar opinion än hackar en massa kod.
<kodein> barzam: det gör honom dock inte till mindre skapare av sakerna.
<virtuald> han är iofs rätt dålig på att skapa opinion nu för tiden
<barzam> kodein: ja i samma bemärkelse som torvalds skapade linux
<realubot> Nej, men Stallman och Thorvalds skrev dom första raderna på Linux resp. gcc och emacs?
<kodein> barzam: jag har inte argumenterat mot det påståendet heller.
<barzam> realubot: ja
<barzam> däremot har stallman gjort gpl v1 i stort sett ensam
<barzam> vilket jag personligen tycker är minst lika viktigt som linux och gnu
<realubot> Dom är ju "bara" ett resultat av sin samtid.
<realubot> Det finns alltid en Thorvalds, en Stallman eller en Einstein.
<realubot> Är inte Stallman Stallman så är någon annan Stallman.
<virtuald> realubot: sen råkade linus skriva över de där första raderna :)
 * virtuald har aldrig läst gpl1
<realubot> Skrev han över dom?
<virtuald> ja… har för mig att han jobbade med filsystemsdrivrutinen
<virtuald> måste till apoteket… och köpa en falafel på vägen
<realubot> http://www.utbildning.gu.se/kurser/kurs_information/?courseId=info.uh.gu.TIG002
<realubot> Kurs i Open Source. Nätbaserad.
<barzam> virtuald: har bara läst 2an
<larsemil> Tänk vad mycket bra program det hade funnits om man bara hade lagt ner tid på gnome och gtk istället för qt och kde...
<Haffe> Det ska tydligen vara enklare att koda för QT än för gtk.
<larsemil> jag trollar bara för jag har tråkigt
<kodein> Haffe: synd att nokia nyss hade ihjäl det ;)
<Norrland> många billiga nokia-lurar ute snart? :P
<kodein> kvalitetsmässigt så har nokia-lurarna varit billiga i årtionden.
<realubot> Jag läste något om något sätt att integrera Gnome-program i KDE så att man knappt såg någon skillnad.
<realubot> Det här: http://hugo-kde.blogspot.com/2010/11/oxygen-gtk.html
<realubot> Som jag hittade här: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/kde-oxygen-gets-gtk-theme/
<medborgare> hej, allihoppa, kort fraga...
<medborgare> nar jag vill öppna en mappa, sa öpnas k3b samtidigt
<medborgare> jag anvander gnome, under ubuntu 10.10
<medborgare> har nagon nagot tips vad kan det vara felet?
<spacebug-> vilken katalog som helst?
<medborgare> ja
<medborgare> eller man kan saga om jag öppnar dem fran panelen sa hander det
<spacebug-> hum
<medborgare> sjalva katalogen öppnas inte, bara programmet startas
<medborgare> konstig nog
<Coffe> bästa sättet att ta backup av ett system ? vill byta hårddisk . har just nu 2 installerade
<spacebug-> medborgare: är väl nån inställning i nautilus
<medborgare> det vet jag spacebug, men varför, och hur jag atgarder...?
<Verrox> får inte mitt irssi att använda svencka tecken, dvs uft-8 ...
<Verrox> körs via aterm kan sägass också.
<spacebug-> medborgare: jag vet inte.. aldrig varit med om det
<spacebug-> Verrox: /set term_charset = UTF-8
<spacebug-> till att börja med
<Verrox> redan gjort..
<spacebug-> å kollar du på recode
<Verrox> det är  bara i aterm det ser kans ut.
<spacebug-> recode_out_default_charset UTF-8
<spacebug-> mhum
<spacebug-> då är det ju inte irssi
<Verrox> nej, och använder  startup parametern "-fn -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal-*-*-120-*-*-c-*-UTF-8 2 NÄR JAG STARTAR
<spacebug-> jag har aldrig använt aterm så vet dessvärre inte
<spacebug-> medborgare: blir det fel om du kör nautilus i terminalen?
<Verrox> eller nej, det blir ?ven s? oavsett terminal.. f?r v?ll googla vidare :P
<nostard> halloj, jag har problem med Auctex/PreviewLatex (Meerkat). Jag får felet: "Preview-LaTeX finished with nothing to show at Wed Feb 16 13:48:59 LaTeX: LaTeX found no preview images" ><
<spacebug-> Verrox: nu blev det annorlunda
<spacebug-> du hade å,ä,ö nyligen
<Verrox> anv?nde terminal nu..
<spacebug-> men nu ser jag inte dina å,ä,ö rätt längre men gjorde det först när du ställde din fråga
<spacebug-> du har inte grejjat i menyn i Termianl och ställt om den till ISO-8859-1 från UTF-8?
<spacebug-> i menyn Terminal->Set Character Encoding ?
<Verrox> nope, men hittade en sak nu som borde fungera..
<spacebug-> mhum
<Verrox> nope, jag kan fortfarande inte skriva ??? och tror inte jag kan lasa det heller..
<kodein> jag ser dina ??? bra.
<Verrox> men inte jag :P
<spacebug-> dom är fel
<spacebug-> vad säger locale i terminalen?
<spacebug-> LANG=sv_SE.utf8   ?
<Verrox> en-US
<spacebug-> där har du felet
<spacebug-> du kör inte utf-8
<spacebug-> kolla /etc/default/locale~
<Coffe>  TX packets:75593646 errors:0 dropped:2805  <--- kan inte vara bra.  vad kan tänkas vara tokigt ?
<spacebug-> fan utan ~
<Verrox> konstigt ?nd?, f?r det fungerade n?r jag ansl?t via putty p? windowsburken..
<spacebug-> Verrox: din /etc/default/locale ska innehålla raden LANG="sv_SE.utf8"
<spacebug-> alternativt kan du ändra detta i menyn i gnome under language support
<spacebug-> kolla sen även så du väljer rätt när du loggar in i gdm
<medborgare> spacebug: nej, via terminalen fungerar bra, men fran panel, problemet kvarstor
<realubot> medborgare: Löste du problemet?
<Verrox> skr?pshell d?, f?r inte ?ndra p? den ens...
<Verrox> k?r inte gnome, k?r fluxbox
<realubot> medborgare: Jag har lösningen. Wait...
<spacebug-> Verrox: ok men du behöver ändå fixa UTF-8 som locale
<medborgare> realubot: verkligen?
<realubot> medborgare: Ja.
<Verrox> jo, f?r f?rs?ka fixa detta.
<realubot> Markslap: Ubuntu-forumet är segt som sirap just nu men jag har postat ett svar om det här förr.
<realubot> Markslap: Äsch.
<realubot> medborgare: Ubuntu-forumet är segt just nu. Jag ska ge dig ett svar på hur du löser problemet.
<realubot> Det är många som har haft samma problem som du med att öppna Platser i Nautilus. Ubntu försöker öppna med andra program.
<medborgare> realubot: vet du hur man atgarder?
<realubot> medborgare: Ja.
<medborgare> hur?
<realubot> medborgare: Du kör ett kommando i Terminalen som jag ska ge dig.
<medborgare> ok
<realubot> medborgare: Så fort jag kommer åt kommandot från posten i forumet.
<medborgare> ok
<realubot> Hold on...
<realubot> medborgare: Här är lösningen: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=219&t=52543
<realubot> medborgare: Det verkar inte gå att komma åt forumet just nu.
<realubot> Tyvärr...
<medborgare> realubot: jag sparar lanken och provar senare, tack för jalpen, hoppas att den ska fungera
<realubot> medborgare: Jag har gjort ett generellt kommando som fungerar oavsett vilket program som startar när du klickar på Platser. Det är det kommandot du ska köra om det ska fungera.
<medborgare> har du inte den?
<realubot> medborgare: Du får läsa tråden. Det ska finnas ett kommando som fungerar oavsett vilken rad man har i filen som man behöver ändra.
<realubot> medborgare: Kommandot? Nej, jag minns det inte i detalj. Det var ju massa grejer ingick i regexp.
<medborgare> vet du realubot,att problemet ar generelt, berör alla ubuntu, eller bara svenska versionen ?
<realubot> medborgare: Det har jag inte en susning om. Men jag vet att det är minst 3 personer som har haft samma problem som du i forumet. Jag tror att det har med Ubuntu 10.10 att göra. Jag har aldrig råkat ut för det.
<spacebug-> inte jag heller
<spacebug-> medborgare: om du startar nautilus från terminalen, sen markerar en katalog och går till menyn File -> Open with other application och där väljer "File Browser" ..kanske funkar
<spacebug-> om det blivit så att alla folders nu öppnas med k3b i stället
<realubot> medborgare: sed -i 's/inode\/directory=.*/inode\/directory=nautilus-folder-handler.desktop;/' ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<medborgare> det ar inte bara 10.10, utan tidigare, fran 9.04 hade jag  detta problem, men hittade ingen lösning pa detta heller da
<spacebug-> jag tror den gör samma sal
<spacebug-> sak*
<realubot> medborgare: Kör det kommandot i Terminalen så fixar det sig nog. En av snibbarna som hade problemet i forumet fick tillbaka samma problem efter ett tag. Han fick då köra kommandot igen.
<realubot> medborgare: Innan du kör kommandot så ta backup på filen!
<realubot> medborgare: Jag ska ge dig ett kommando till det också.
<realubot> medborgare: cp ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list.backup.$(date +%y%m%d)
<realubot> medborgare: Kör det först så tar du en säkerhetskopia på filen innan du kör kommandot för att modifiera filen.
<spacebug-> jag har inte ens en rad om nautilus i min sån
<medborgare> samma har realubot...
<spacebug-> däremot finns /usr/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop som innehåller den infon
<realubot> spacebug-: Det har faktiskt inte jag heller. Men jag har haft det för jag testade på mitt eget system innan jag postade tipset. :S
<spacebug-> men iaf jag tror du kan göra som jag skrev
<realubot> Hm...
<spacebug-> starta nautilus, markera en katalog, menyn File, sen Open with Other application och där välja File Browser
<realubot> Jag kanske har skrivit fel fil i posten då. :S
<spacebug-> och självklart kryssa in "remember.."
<realubot> Det har jag nog gjort ja. :S
<realubot> Den här filen ska man modda: /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<realubot> medborgare: cp /usr/share/applications/defaults.list /usr/share/applications/defaults.list.backup
<spacebug-> i den står en rad som pekar på /usr/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop och det är i den filen det står hur den ska öppna folders
<spacebug-> men det ska va samma sak som att ändra som jag beskrev
<realubot> medborgare: sed -i 's/inode\/directory=.*/inode\/directory=nautilus-folder-handler.desktop;/' /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<realubot> spacebug-: Ja. Jag har inte läst dina svar. :S
<spacebug-> hehe
<realubot> Jag tror att filen jag ändrade i har fungerat förut.
<realubot> Det verkar som om ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list är en lokal variant av den andra? :S
<realubot> Det kanske är så att mimeapps.list innehåller lokala inställningar för usern?
<spacebug-> skulle tro det ja
<realubot> Äh, jag vet inte. :S
<realubot> Det viktigaste är att det löser sig.
<realubot> medborgare: Fungerar det när du gör som spacebug- säger
<realubot> ?
<medborgare> realubot: jag kollade filen innan jag kör igang med din kommando, inode/directory, redan har den parameter som du försöker stalla in...
<medborgare> sa det finns ingen mening att köra den
<spacebug-> då är det mer troligt I filen den pekar på dvs /usr/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop
<spacebug-> eller din lokala variant
<medborgare> jag försöker hitta den...
<spacebug-> men som sagt prova att ändra va det öppnar folders med
<spacebug-> varför inte prova grafiskt först?
<realubot> Märkligt...
<realubot> Mitt tips fungerade för en annan snubbe och jag hittade tipset i en tråd som var märkt SOLVED på am. ubuntu forums. Jag fattar ingenting...
<realubot> En sak är säker. Det här är något som drabbar många. Det trillar in folk i forumet lite då och då som har problemet. :S
<medborgare> jag provade som spacebug föreslar och fungerade! konstig, man skulle hitta nagot i configfilen... tror man
<medborgare> problemet sammanfallar efter att de körde igang med ibus kommunikation, mistanker jag
<realubot> medborgare: Jag ska ge dig ett sista tips. Du kan ställa in i Keyboard Shortcuts (tangentbordsgenvägar) att Hemkatalogen ska öppnas med en tangentbordskombination, t.ex. Windowstangenten+H. Då slipper du gå genom menyn för att öppna Hemkatalogen i Nautilus. Det är ett snabbt sätt att komma åt katalogen också.
<medborgare> realubot, spacebug: tack för hjalpen och tipser! :-)
<realubot> Jag tycker det här är konstigt. Jag hade inode-raden i min mimeapps i Hemkatalogen förut på 10.04. Nu har jag den inte i ett nyinstallerat 10.04. Och jag har inget minne av att jag har valt att öppna kataloger i Nautilus eller så. :S
<medborgare> vi far fundera och leta efter svaret, jag ville första varför andrades den utan att jag gjorde ingenting ...
<medborgare> jag loggar ut snart, ha det sa bra!
<spacebug-> lungt ;)
<spacebug-> realubot: kan varit så att något program ändrade i din lokala fil till nått felaktigt och för att få det att fungera då fick du köra det scritpet som ändrade till något som fungerade men egentligen behövs inte raden alls för då kollar den i den globala filen och där ska det väl vara rätt
<realubot> spacebug-: Nej. Jag hade inte problemet själv. Hos mig har det alltid fungerat att öppna Platser. Jag började rota i mimeapps.list filen bara för att en snubbe i forumet hade problemet. Så det är inte någon korrigering som något program har gjort.
<realubot> spacebug-: Det är säkert något program som har gjort något automatiskt men inte för att det inte fungerar annars utan mer att programmet kanske alltid gör så?
<larsemil> HeMan`: URL till padda?
<amelia> fy fan vilken dag!
<amelia> den har iaf gått snabbt
<Philip5> skönt eller?
<amelia> Philip5: nej. jag är fan helt jävla slut
<amelia> väntar bara på att bamsefar ska komma hit så ska vi åka hem.
<andol> amelia: Många bränder att släcka?
<Coffe> brainfart . for i in $(ls ) do; echo $i;done <-- vad är fel ?
<Philip5> amelia: men då får du snart åka hem iaf
<amelia> andol: nej, ett projekt där allt gått fel.
<larsemil> Coffe: for i in *; do echo $i; done
<Coffe> larsemil, mmm hittade
<madbear> Coffe: du saknar väl bara ett ;
<larsemil> !; efter do
<ubot2> Factoid 'efter do' not found
<larsemil> botjävel
<Philip5> lol
<madbear> ja precis :D
<madbear> det sitter fel
<znejk> tjenis
<madbear> hej
<Philip5> tjena
<znejk> ngn som trixat med silverligt beta 4?
<znejk> den förvägrar mig att se champions league ikväll :(
<Philip5> nope, undviker gärna det
<znejk> verkar inte helt 100 % stabil
<Philip5> usch
<Philip5> har de tvingat en att köra silverlight för att se sånt
<znejk> inte dödsfotbollssupporter
<znejk>  :D
<znejk> viasat on demand graj
<maxo> Hej alla :)
<madbear> yo
<Philip5> hej hej
<znejk> Philip5, jag vet det är förkastligt men det är ju arsenal - barcelona :(
<maxo> kul, haft ubuntu sedan release 6 utan att kolla in här :)
<maxo> händer mycket? =)
<speedxco1e> tips på hur man kan få bättre diskprestanda cache?
<speedxco1e> finns det nån inställning
<dagon_> maxo: inte så mycket
<dagon_> ibland är det ett jäkla drag här
<dagon_> men oftast är det så där lagom
<Philip5> maxo: jo det beror lite på tillfälle
<Philip5> maxo: brukar alltid vara folk här iaf även om det är olika mycket folk chattar
<t^> ^^
<maxo> Okej :)
<maxo> Kul, kanske kan hjälpa någon.
<maxo> Men detta är den "riktiga" channeln för ubuntu-se right?
<dagon_> ja
<maxo> Ok :-)
<dagon_> välkommen hit btw :)
<maxo> Tack! :D
<maxo> Ska bara trixa lite med alla scripts till irssi, brb :-)
<Philip5> wb maxo
<maxo> Tack =).. Nu funkar allt tror jag :)
<Philip5> maxo: så här aktivt chattande är det under ett dygn i kanalen om du undrar: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzMIoN1OHWc
<Philip5> :)
<maxo> Den funkar ju inte? :P
<maxo> Har du provat 11.04 en Philip5 ?
<Philip5> vilken funkar inte?
<Philip5> youtube?
<maxo> youtube länken
<maxo> ja
<Philip5> då har du inte installerat flash
<maxo> såklart jag har :p
<Philip5> då ska den funka
<maxo> ska prova igen
<Philip5> nej jag har inte testat 11.04 än
<Philip5> brukar vänta tills releaser blir slutgiltiga
<medborgare> speedxco1e: kan du beskriva, vad ar problemet med diskprestande?
<maxo> Hahaha vad e detta för video!? :P
<maxo> Nice :)
<Philip5> det är ett sociogram över vilka som chattar med vilka, hur mycket och när :)
<maxo> Vem kontrollerar de?
<Philip5> hur menar du?
<maxo> Ja, vem kan se vilka som chattar med vem?
<Philip5> det är jag som loggade kanalen med piespy där och gjorde animeringen
<maxo> Okej :p vilka grejer.
<Philip5> lite småkul på ett lite nerdigt sätt :D
<maxo> Ja
<maxo> Stackars han längst till vänster, han idlar nog bara.
<maxo> Haha
<Philip5> nja, har man bara ett streck med någon annan så betyder det att man bara pratar med en person då
<Philip5> idlar man bara så är man inte med i grafen alls
<maxo> jaha
<maxo> Kan du se hur mycket folk skriver?
<Philip5> ju närmare man ligger någon annan och ju starkare linje ju mer har man chattat med varandra
<maxo> Se där ja :p
<maxo> Innehåll då, kan du se innehåll i chatten?
<Philip5> inte där men man kan kolla chattlogg så klart
<Philip5> den här kanalen loggas efter som den (har varit) officiella svenska ubuntu kanalen
<maxo> okej
<Philip5> nu loggas den ändå av bara farten även om inte ubuntu-se är officiell ubuntu-loco längre
<maxo> Är den inte längre?
<maxo> Okej.
<Philip5> nej den förlorade den statusen för 1-2 månader sedan
<maxo> Bara prata bakom fish väl? :P
<Philip5> eller skriva pm om det är något speciellt
<maxo> Ja
<maxo> Men vilken är den nya svenska ubuntu kanalen?
<Philip5> finns ingen officiell svensk just nu
<Philip5> så den här är den mest officiella
<maxo> Okej.
<Philip5> locot uppfyllde inte alla kraven från ubuntu senast när de skulle förnya det
<maxo> Varför förlora kanalen statusen om ingen annan ersätter?
<maxo> Skumt eftersom ingen annan ersätter.
<Philip5> så "vi" tappade formell status men kör på som tidigare
<maxo> ok
<maxo> SÃ¥klart! :D
<Philip5> för att man ska uppfylla vissa krav för att få den titeln
<maxo> Nu när jag joinat :)
<maxo> Av vem då?
<Philip5> av ubuntu
<Philip5> har egentligen inte så mycket med irc-kanalen att göra som svenska loco i stort
<maxo> Vad är de för slags krav då?
<Philip5> finns en lista på vad man ska göra som officiellt loco och orsaken till att statusen förlorades var mycket för att det inte dokumeterats och kunde visas upp att vi gjort det vi gör
<Philip5> nu skriver jag vi men det handlar mer om hela locot och inte den här kanalen
<maxo> btw, när jag ändå är här, jag har ett problem faktiskt jag inte lyckats lösa men de är inte direkt viktigt mer en kul grej, hur aktiverar jag plugins i compiz?
<Philip5> jag är inte så delaktig i locot utan bara här i kanalen
<maxo> okej
<Philip5> jag kör kde så det är nog fel att fråga mig men du har ju en hel kontrollpanel för compizplugins
<maxo> men vem/vilka är "ubuntu" som bestämmer allt?
<Philip5> det är en panel med representanter för ubuntu som gör en sorts revision
<maxo> Jaha, kul!:)
<maxo> Dem hänger ocksä här inne förstår jag?
<Philip5> funkar på samma sätt som det gör om du själv vill bli ubuntu member men för ett loco istället
<maxo> Okej =)
<Philip5> inte här för det här är ju svensk ubuntu-kanal
<maxo> Ahh okej =)
<Philip5> så du kan ju jobba upp dig och bli ubuntu member du också ;)
<Philip5> så får du en ubuntu-mailadress och lite annat
<maxo> Ja varför inte =)
<maxo> Hade ingen aning om detta :p
<Philip5> ära och berömmelse
<larsemil> http://jan.wildeboer.net/2011/02/microsoft-absolutely-no-free-software-for-windows-phone-and-xbox-apps/ Hurra!
<maxo> kört i min egna värld hela tiden och använt google :P
<maxo> bästa vägledning :D
<Philip5> och en ubuntu-cloak här på freenode
<Philip5> maxo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/
<maxo> Tänkte precis fråga ^^
<Philip5> om du tycker det verkar vara något att vara
<Philip5> maxo: så får du en så här fin cloak också ;)
<Philip5> [17:01] [Whois] Philip5 is ~Philip@ubuntu/member/philip5 (Philip)
<maxo> haha
<dagon_> skrytmåns
<Philip5> maxo:  istället för at folk ser ditt ip eller mask
<Philip5> dagon_: du är bara avis ;)
<dagon_> inte egentligen :P
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> jag skaffade den mest för att jag kunde
<maxo> Varför inte bara hjälpa att "dölja" folks ip här på nätverket? =)
<Philip5> du kan skaffa en vanlig cloak om du vill
<maxo> cloak, menar du vhost?
<Philip5> nej
<maxo> Vad är skillnaden då?
<Philip5> en cloak ges av freenodes irc-server efter att du loggat in för att dölja din host eller ip
<Philip5> du måste regga ditt nick och sedan be om en cloak för det sedan
<maxo> Okej
<maxo> Kul! :) Ska kolla på det lite senare
<maxo> försöker få ordning på compiz, så svårt ska de ju inte vara
<Philip5> då får du en cloak som ser ut som den som t ex antii har
<Philip5> om du kör en /whois på honom och sedan dig själv så ser du skillnaden
<saba> hur länge har Google deaktiverat instant automatiskt pga för seg anslutning?
<saba> sitter på 10 gbit eller möjligen 15, så bedömningen är lite krass
<maxo> Ahh, freenode är ubuntu-se nätverk?
<dagon_> nä
<andol> Däremot så används freenode för i princip alla officiella Ubuntu-kanaler, och Canonical sponsrar freenode ekonomiskt.
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> nu ska jag iväg och göra lite ärenden
<Philip5> bbl
<maxo> Alright :)
<VATT> Hallaaoow! Vet någon något bra moutningsprogram? Alltså grafiskt t.ex. Deamontools fast det är för win
<medborgare> vatt: vad behöver du egentligen, mountera unmontera diskar, vilken typ av diskar?
<VATT> daa
<VATT> .daa filer
<medborgare> jag tittade pa google och de rekommenderar att köra poweriso wine alatt, jag har inte sjalv erfarenhet av detta
<VATT> Så det finns inget program? Jag ska köra FEAR 1 under wine
<VATT> När jag ska installera en deb fil: Fel: Beroendet tillfredsställs inte: python2.4-dbus
<medborgare> titta narmare i synaptic, dar skulle du se dependency listan, installera dem först om dem saknas
<cahoot> ...och installera inte debs från 'varsomhelst-på-nätet'
<medborgare> ja, det ar ett bra rad!
<mrkeno> ello
<VATT> medborgare: Det är cedega. Mycket bättre än wine :)
<VATT> python2.4-dbus finns inte i synaptic
<cahoot> vad säger dig:   aptitude show python-dbus?
<cahoot> 2.5 eller 2.6?
<VATT> cahoot: ok, installerar open office
<VATT> snart klar
<medborgare> vatt: far jag fraga varför spelar du fear under ubuntu? har du inget windows?
<VATT> jo, testa bara ;)
<medborgare> vatt: ok, sjalv alldrig skulle slösa tid till detta... :-D
<VATT> jo, men ska skriva nu vad aptitude shot python-dbus betyder
<dagon_> !windows | medborgare
<ubot2> medborgare: Diskussioner kring Windows och andra programvaror från Microsoft hänvisas till ##windows . För att köra Windowsapplikationer i Ubuntu används !wine .
<VATT> cahoot: http://pastebin.com/qum1FDGP
<cahoot> ja?
<medborgare> ubot2: ???
<cahoot> VATT: läs vad där står:  Ersätter: python2.4-dbus, Tillhandahåller: python2.6-dbus
<VATT> jo, nu ser jag. fick lov och installera aptitude :)
<cahoot> VATT: dvs det du försöker installera är byggt för en äldre version av ubu
<VATT> Jaha, så det går inte använda gamla Cedega 7 för ubuntu?
<dagon_> medborgare: ubot2 är en bot
<VATT> så går inte Cedega 7 med ubuntu10.10?
<R2D21> ett rasat operativsystem, vad göra? Gör ej igång på felsäkert läge.
<Markslap> Full system restore
<R2D21> Markslap, Från en liveskiva?
<VATT> kan fortfarande inte installera cedega.deb filen. Gnäller fortfarande på python2.4-dbus
<Markslap> VATT: Har du installerat python2.4?
<VATT> nej, jag hittar inte det i synpatic
<Markslap> Ta upp en terminal
<Markslap> sudo aptitude search python2.4
<Markslap> Sedan tar du och tar den som passar in på beskrivningen
<Markslap> sudo aptitude install namnpåfilen
<VATT> oko, kör bara python2.4 :)
<Markslap> R2D21: Det borde la gå?
<VATT> Nästa steg blir att försöka mounta daa filer, men tror jag får konvertera dessa till ISO och mounta dom. Men skulle helst vilja göra det grafiskt.
<Markslap> Aldrig kört en live-skiva.
<VATT> ha, installerade 2.4 nu men nä, går inte att installera cedega. Gnäller om samma sak.
<Markslap> Installera python2.4-dev
<Markslap> Och testa igen
<cahoot> men.. är inte python-dbus ngt speciellt för sig?
<Markslap> Inte en aning
<Markslap> Chansar hejvilt
<cahoot> är ju ett särskilt paket
<Markslap> MM
<Markslap> mm*
<Markslap> Men han hittade ju inte den
<R2D21> Markslap, Ja men jag vill helst göra en reparation på filsystemet. Det verkar som det är en automatisk kontroll av hddisken som inte vill jenomföras
<VATT> python2.4-dev finns inte :P
<cahoot> nej för han har python-dbus 2.6
<VATT> cahoot: men varför kan jag då inte köra cedega 7?
<cahoot> köra? det är ju installationen som krånglar pga felaktiga dependencies
<cahoot> vad vet jag. det kanske funkar med 2.6 bara du lyckas få in det hela men jag är egentligen helt ointresserad av windows i linux
<VATT> den säger att den vill ha 2.4, men jag har 2.6 :P
<realubot> Läste Coffe sitt problem med for i in *; do...?
<realubot> *Löste
<cahoot> aj det är så debs är konstruerade - dom har vissa givna beroenden
<cahoot> s/aj/ja/
<VATT> Är någon bra på skripta?
<VATT> skulle behöva hjälp med en lite matte uppgift
<VATT> MÃ¥nad1: 10 000x1.02 = 10 200
<VATT> MÃ¥nad2: 10 200 + 10 000 = 20 200. 20 200x1.02 = 20 604
<VATT> MÃ¥nad3: 20 604 + 10 000 = 30 604. 30 604x1.02 = 31 216.08
<realubot> Jag har en idé om vad som kanske är fel annars. Man ska inte använda kommandot ls för lista filer. Jag minns inte varför men det har något med filnamnen att göra.
<VATT> http://pastebin.com/A6kiFSaA så ser uppgiften ut. Geometrisk summa med ränta.
<Norrland> R2D21: kika på detta http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<R2D21> Norrland, Ahh så farligt är det inte för /home ligger på en separat partition och filerna finns där. Det är / som filerna verkar har rasat på.
<Norrland> R2D21: aha
<R2D21> Norrland, Jag skulle vilja kunna köra "reparera trasiga paket" om jag bara kom ända fram till menyn för felsäkert läge.
<realubot> Japp. Kolla på det här. Är inte det här som sabbar det för Coffe: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashPitfalls#for_i_in_.24.28ls_.2A.mp3.29
<realubot> Det är därför han for i in $(ls ); do echo $i; done inte fungerar?
<realubot> *hans
<kodein> Hans?
<R2D21> Ahh det blir till att blåsa / partitionen. Lite bra ändå med separat plats för /home. Det är lite blandat hur jag har gjort med datorerna.
<realubot> kodein: Hennes?
<kodein> "Hennes" är väl inget namn?
<realubot> R2D21: Du kan ju trigga automatisk kontroll av hårddisken så det gör vid omstart.
<realubot> R2D21: sudo shutdown -rF now
<R2D21> realubot, Ja och det verkade som den hängde sig när den skulle köra det programmet. Tryckte man ctrl+alt+del han man se nått i still med att diskkontrollen avbrutits X gånger.
<realubot> R2D21: Det var nog fel. Jag tror man ska köra fsck
<realubot> Fel kommando alltså. Dom kanske gör samma sak.
<R2D21> realubot, Om man startade den vanligt klagade den på att drivrutinen för grafikkortet inte var korrekt installerad...  Jag kunde ju bara få fram den minimala promten, och där kan jag ju inget.
<realubot> R2D21: Hur startade du då?
<realubot> Men fsck kollar väl bara efter skadade sektorer på disken? Det kanske är det du försöker göra?
<R2D21> realubot, Den startar inte alls. Ej i felsäkert läge heller. Den startar dock korrekt på live cd.
<realubot> R2D21: Händer det här direkt efter installation eller?
<VATT> Är det någon som är bra på skripta ett skript som uppfyller denna formel? a(k^n-1)/(k-1)
<R2D21> realubot, Den har fungerat korrekt ett halvår. Det är en kamrats dator. (ej datakunnig)
<realubot> R2D21: Ok, frågan är ju var han har hittat på med systemet?
<realubot> R2D21: Är det inte bättre att ta backup på allt viktigt och ominstallera UBuntu helt och hållet?
<R2D21> realubot, Detta är första gången en dator med ubuntu inte vill starta. Visst har X server rasat för mig nån gång men detta är den allvarligaste haveriet. Filerna finns kvar och är intakta på /home på disken det är typ bara Ubuntu installationen som rasat.
<R2D21> realubot, Blåser i nytt system på / just nu.
<realubot> VATT: echo "$((a*$((k**n))))" / "$(( k-1 ))" | bc -l
<VATT> realubot: Tack. Hur gör man om den ska fråga efter a,n,k?
<R2D21> realubot, Hepp det gick inte, installationen kan inte fullföljas då ett fel inträffade. Startar en desktop session för felsökning
<Norrland> VATT: vad ska du skriva i för språk?
<VATT> vilket som helst :)
<Norrland> okej. Är det någon skoluppgift?
<VATT> nej, faktist inte. Det är en hobby. Följer man den så har man 56 miljoner efter 20 år.
<Norrland> tjaa, räknar du med inflationen då?
<Norrland> men kör python isf.. är väl enklast
<Norrland> VATT: här har du: http://docs.python.org/release/3.0.1/library/math.html
<VATT> Norrland: Nej, den är just skapad. Jag har inte räknat med skatt heller. Men jag kan inte programeringsspråk :P
<Norrland> VATT: perfekt tillfälle då
<medborgare> vatt: du kan prova bc skriv in i terminalen, fungerar som en matte program, men mycket enklare att anvanda an att lara dig skriptspraket
<realubot> VATT: read -p "Enter a: " a; read -p "Enter: " k; read -p "Enter: " n; echo "$(($a*$(($k**$n))))" / "$(( $k-1 ))" | bc -l
<VATT> OK. ska göra det :)
<VATT> köra*
<VATT> kanske lägger in det i /usr/local/bin
<realubot> VATT: read -p "Enter a: " a; read -p "Enter: k" k; read -p "Enter: n" n; echo "$(($a*$(($k**$n))))" / "$(( $k-1 ))" | bc -l
<realubot> Så ska det vara såklart.
<Jens> hey,
<realubot> VATT: read -p "Enter a: " a; read -p "Enter k:" k; read -p "Enter n:" n; echo "$(($a*$(($k**$n))))" / "$(( $k-1 ))" | bc -l
<Jens> i need help
<realubot> SÃ¥. :)
<Jens> =)
<Markslap> Jens: Det behöver vi alla.
<Guest86833> tack =)
<realubot> !ask | Guest86833
<ubot2> Guest86833: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<realubot> :)
<R2D21> typ
<Guest86833> problem med usb, ubuntu hittar inte någon av mina 4 usb portar
<Guest86833> förslag?
<Markslap> Har den någonsin hittat dom?
<Markslap> Och vad försöker du med för USB-enheter?
<Markslap> Hittar BIOS/Annat OS dessa?
<Guest86833> mus och dongel
<R2D21> lsusb?
<Guest86833> hur kollar jag?
<R2D21> Kör du live skiva eller har du installerat?
<Markslap> Skriv lsusb i en terminal
<realubot> Guest86833: Kör lsusb i Terminalen när du har grejerna i USB-portarna.
<Guest86833> installerat
<R2D21> Dåså gör som Markslap skrev
<Guest86833> lindstedt@lindstedt-Aspire-3100:~$ lsusb  Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub lindstedt@lindstedt-Aspire-3100:~$  lindstedt@lindstedt-Aspire-3100:~$
<Guest86833> dongeln nyser, men installering för varken dongel eller mus kommer  up
<Guest86833> oij, lyser
<VATT> realubot: fond.sh: 2: arithmetic expression: expecting EOF: "1.02**240"
<VATT> Den räknar inte direkt rätt :P
<Guest86833> lsusb hjälpte nada
<Markslap> Och musen fungerar inte om man rör på den?
<Guest86833> nej
<Markslap> Har du testat att starta om?
<realubot> Guest86833: Samma problem: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1301785
<realubot> Ingen lösning där.
<realubot> VATT: Det kanske bara accepterar heltal.
<Guest86833> testatomstart, hjälper inte
<VATT> hmm...hur var det nu när man gjorde så den kunde acceptera heltal. Körde C++ rätt länge sedan, men det var inte min grej. mins att char* så skulle den kunna räkna decemal.
<Guest86833> hjälper inte, men samma dator, acer 3100
<realubot> Guest86833: Det är något helknäppt med a**b.
<Guest86833> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1301785 = samma dator
<realubot> Guest86833: Oj, fel person.
<VATT> realubot: http://pastebin.com/Z8q1RYxX
<Guest86833> mera ideer?
<realubot> VATT: Det är något helknäppt med a**b. Det blir helsjuka resultat om man testat: echo "$((4*240))"
<realubot> och echo "$((5**240))"
<realubot> Det är ju fel. :S
<VATT> Den kanske inte kan räkna så avancerat......xD
<Guest86833> nähäpp
<realubot> Guest86833: Är du säker på att dom fungerar i Windows?
<Guest86833> ja
<realubot> Ok.
<Guest86833> samt i min andra dator med ubuntu
<Guest86833> men inte i acer 3100
<Guest86833> kan man köra ngt test av usb portar i ubuntu 10.10? helt nybörjare med ubuntu
<realubot> Guest86833: Har du testat andra USB-portar på datorn? På andra sidan t.ex.?
<Guest86833> ja har testat alla 4
<realubot> Guest86833: Ok.
<realubot> En chansning. BIOS fungerar kasst med Ubuntu och därför hittar inte Ubuntu USB-portarna. Vad tror ni om det?
<Guest86833> vilket isfl skulle innebära?
<barzam> stoppa in en usb-enhet och kör dmesg i terminalen
<Guest86833> då kom det en MASSA text
<barzam> längst ner är de senaste händelserna
<Guest86833>  1131.092092] usb 2-4: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 6 [ 1131.272082] usb 2-4: device descriptor read/64, error -62 [ 1131.556067] usb 2-4: device descriptor read/64, error -62 [ 1131.836063] usb 2-4: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 7 [ 1132.016079] usb 2-4: device descriptor read/64, error -62 [ 1132.300083] usb 2-4: device descriptor read/64, error -62 [ 1132.580122] usb 2-4: new low
<barzam> error -62 verkar va nåt man kan googla
<realubot> Guest86833: Vilken version av BIOS har du?
<realubot> Guest86833: Kör det här i Terminalen: sudo dmidecode -t 0
<realubot> Guest86833: Vad står det under release date och version?
<Guest86833> BIOS Information 	Vendor: Acer 	Version: V2.60 	Release Date: 11/27/2006 	Address: 0xE48D0 	Runtime Size: 112432 bytes 	ROM Size: 1024 kB 	Characteristics:
<realubot> Guest86833: http://support.acer.com/us/en/product/default.aspx?tab=1&modelId=108
<realubot> v3.13 är senaste BIOS-versionen så helt klart har du en gammal BIOS-version men om det löser problemet att uppgradera BIOS eller inte har jag inte susning om.
<Guest86833> ja provar
<realubot> Jag googlade på error -62: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8332466&postcount=2
<realubot> Guest86833: Det kanske är en senare lösning. Det finns enklare saker att göra innan annars...
<Guest86833> ok
<Guest86833> [21:01] <realubot> Jag googlade på error -62: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8332466&postcount=2 verkar inte riktigt ge nått
<realubot> Guest86833: Nej.
<realubot> Jag hittar en annan lösning men det är inte någon bra lösning. Det går ut på att göra om USB-portarna till USB 1.0 portar istället för 2.0. Det gör man med kommandot: sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<Guest86833> borde jag prova det?
<realubot> Det är tydligen samma sak som att inaktivera USB 2.0 Controller i BIOS så det kanske är något att testa?
<realubot> Guest86833: Tja, jag antar att moduler kommer tillbaka när du startar om annars. :S
<realubot> Eller hur är det?
<realubot> Guest86833: En annan sak du kan testa är att boota i Ubuntu Live  med skiva och Prova Ubuntu och se om portarna fungerar i Live. Om dom gör det så har det blivit någon knas med ditt system.
<Guest86833> borde väl kanske nämnas att den inbyggda kameran samt portarna slutade att fungera redan innan jag bytte till ubuntu
<realubot> Guest86833: I Windows?
<realubot> Det bör nog nämnas isf ja. Om det är så att USB-portarna slutade att fungera innan du började använda Ubuntu?
<Guest86833> Ja....
<Guest86833> men som sagt, dongeln lyser ju, så nån slags signal kommer ju dit
<realubot> Guest86833: Körde du med dongeln när portarna fungerade också?
<realubot> Guest86833: Dongeln kanske drar så mycket ström att portarna inte klarar av att driva resten av USB-grejerna?
<Guest86833> ja
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Jag tycker det här låter som ett hårdvarufel mer än ett Ubuntu-fel när du säger att portarna slutade fungera när du körde Windows.
<Guest86833> ok, hjälper uppdatering av bioa månro?
<Guest86833> bios måntr
<realubot> Det låter som om dina USB-portar är sönder. Har du otur så kommer mer saker sluta fungera.
<realubot> Guest86833: Tveksamt.
<Guest86833> OK
<realubot> Guest86833: Det skadar nog inte att testa.
<realubot> Guest86833: Om portarna slutade fungera när du använda Windows som vanligt så låter det som om portarna har ballat ur.
<Guest86833> ok, ja ska prova med bios uppdatering, anars ger jag upp projektet...
<pirx> vad är det man ska installera för att kunna köra 32bit appar?
<pirx> i 64bit ubuntu alltså
<realubot> pirx: Ingenting väl?
<realubot> Fungerar inte det automatiskt? Det var det ju någon som sa här i kanalen nyss.
<realubot> pirx: Längst ner annars: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit#How%20to%20make%2032-bit%20application%20work%20on%20a%2064-bit%20Operating%20System
<realubot> It is possible to install and use 32-bit software on a 64-bit computer in different ways:
<dagon_> man kan exekvera ett program med linux32 också
<andol> pirx: Installerar du paketet ia32-libs så är du god bit på väg.
<pirx> såja
<pirx> och så skulle jag ha en 32bit version av libstdc++5
<pirx> det gick med 'dpkg --force-architecture ...'
<pirx> nu verkar det funka
<pirx> tack!
<dagon_> maxjezy, Philip5; sover ni pojkar? :)
<barzam> jag använder authoryear-ibid för att hänvisningar i latex (från paketet biblatex), finns det nåt sätt att använda shorttitle-fältet tillsammans med den? Hittar inget bra i manualen alls.. :/
<dk3> any idea?
<dk3> Hur uppdaterar man enklast biosen i ubuntu?
<dagon_> det gör man väl inte
<dk3> nähäpp
<Philip5> dagon_: nej då. glor lite på tv bara
<dagon_> :)
<Philip5> dagon_: skrämde du bort snubben nu. trodde du skulle säga som gunde att ingenting är omöjligt
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> det var inte meningen att skrämmas :(
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> du är nog bara läskig av naturen :P
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<Haffe> Hello crazy party people.
<Philip5> crazy, det måste vara dig dagon_ han menar
<johanbr> dagon_, beror på vilken dator du har
<johanbr> på Dell är det enkelt
<johanbr> barzam, har inte använt authoryear-ibid själv, men exakt vad är det du vill göra?
<Philip5> jaha, vad ska man hitta på nu då
<dagon_> johanbr: jao, det är enkelt på acer aspire one också
<barzam> shorttitle är en kortform som kan användas istället för den bibliografiska uppgiften
<johanbr> dagon_, sorry såg att jag adresserade fel nu...
<barzam> johanbr: ^
<dagon_> johanbr :)
<barzam> johanbr: och jag vill citera författare+år  men vissa återkommande hänvisningar räcker det med en kortare hänvisning
<johanbr> aha... det är nog mer än vad min citeringsexpertis klarar av
<barzam> johanbr: hehe samma här :)
<realubot> peetra: Har du fått tag i admins?
<Haffe> 1+1
<Zambezi> Är det någon som har problem med Telias mobiltelefoni?
<realubot> Zambezi: Det var någon här för några dagar sen som hade en instabil uppkoppling. Jag tror den snubben använde Telia mobilt bredband.
<Zambezi> realubot: Ena mobilen fungerar, men inte andra. Där är en del störningar ser jag på Telias hemsida. Lite surt.
<Zambezi> realubot: Felet inträffade igår och avhjälps imorgon eftermiddag. Lovande.
<Norrland> Zambezi: vad har du för serviceavtal? :)
<Zambezi> Norrland: På kontantkort? Inget. Alla tre SMS jag skickat sedan igår har inte gått iväg. Stabilt.
<realubot> Zambezi: Ok. Jag vet inte vad den andra snubben hade för problem. Det kanske var modemet som strulade.
<Zambezi> Norrland: Ringer jag till mig själv så går signaler fram som det ringer, men det ringer inte i mobilen. Nu dock så fick jag svar på nätet när jag gjorde saldoförfrågan.
<Norrland> oki
<Zambezi> Norrland: Hallelulja! Jag har fungerande mobil igen.
<Norrland> heh
<peetra> realubot: Jag har nog inte försökt tillräckligt helhjärtat, jag måsta fixa om min egen hemma localhost å koppla om ett par datorer och det blev massa mer arbete än jag tänkt, så jag fick inte min lokala testserver upp igen förrän i förrgår.
<lowbowz> Folk säger att det kostart 50-100 lax att själv bekosta "fiberdragning" till sitt hus. Låter i sammanhanget nästan "billigt". Hur långt bort ligger då närmaste "Internetrör"?
<lowbowz> Måste ju röra sig om kilometer ibland?
<Haffe> lowbowz: Gräver man själv så är det nog ganska billigt.
<Haffe> Det är inte fiber som är dyrt.
<lowbowz> Gräva själv låter olagligt.
<peetra> Koppla själv är olagligt, men gräva ska man väl få med markägares lov?
<lowbowz> Ligger IT-rör i princip i linje med motorvägar?
<lowbowz> Vid sidan?
<Norrland> lowbowz: kan hända
<Norrland> dock så är det lite svårt att akrva på sig mitt i
<Norrland> skarva*
<EAG> nån som använder jquery?
<EAG> jag får det inte att funka ordentligt om man ska ange script src
<realubot> peetra: Aha. Det löser sig.
<peetra> med jQuery kan man ju teoretiskt lägga in hela koden på sin egen sida istället för att anropa ett externt api.
<peetra> Jasså realubot det är friskt lovat. :)
<realubot> lowbowz: Varför ska du ha fiber till kåken för 100 papp?
<peetra> Skulle jag ha 100 papp å möjlighet till fiber sku jag låta dra. :)
<peetra> Man BEHÖVER sådant, serni. :P
<realubot> Varför då? Är det inte billigare att ställa en server i en datorhall och att ha ADSL över telefonnätet hemma?
<x_link> Jag har fiber hemma, 300:-/mån.
<x_link> Bahnhof 100Mbit, fasiken vad jag älskar Bahnhof. Så fruktansvärt bra, stabilt och snabbt.
<dagon_> det är ju billigt
<x_link> Framför allt stabilt,, mitt när har nog endast gått ner en enda gång i 5 min på dessa 2.5-3 åren som jag har haft nätet.
<dagon_> det är bra skit
<x_link> 2-2.5 år är det kanske.
<x_link> dagon_: Ja, otroligt.
<x_link> Sen har jag haft bra tur med mina routern hemma med.
<x_link> Linksys WRT54GL hade jag först, ville inte byta den för den var så sjukt stabil. Men var endast 54Mbps. Så fick köpa en D-Link DIR-655 som klarar gigabit, fasiken vilken skillnad det blev på hastigheterna =)
<x_link> Sen har den inte dött en enda gång heller.
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> härligt med en d-link som fungerar
<x_link> Hehe mjo
<x_link> Men är för att jag inte har uppdaterat till nyare firmware tror jag, utan kört med den som medföljde.
<x_link> Tydligen är det vissa som har lite problem som har uppderat.
<dagon_> jag har inte vågat trycka i något annat i min wrt54gl
<Norrland> dagon_: kör in ddwrt
<dagon_> blir det någon skillnad förutom UI?
<Norrland> dagon_: den blir stabilare tycker jag. Mycket mer inställnings möjligheter
<VATT> någon som är bra på java här? Jag har en kod som är lite problem med.
<barzam> dagon_: jag kör tomato på min
<VATT> http://pastebin.com/1GqrGKqi
<dagon_> barzam: funkar bra eller?
<barzam> dagon_: perfekt, inte haft ett enda problem på två år typ
<dagon_> hmm, man kanske borde prova
<barzam> just do it!
<EAG> tomato är trevligt
<X-Sleepy-X> jag slängde in dd-wrt i min e3000 redan första dagen...
<VATT> NÃ¥gon som kan se felet med denna?
<VATT>  System.out.println("Efter månad"+(i+1)+" har du så många": " + sum + "Kronor" );
<Norrland> VATT: " som är fel
<zChris> ja
<zChris> du har missat ett +
<VATT> vart ska det vara någon stans då?
<zChris> eller som Norrland sägeR: )
<Norrland> många: " + sum + "Kronor" );
<Norrland> typ så
<VATT> Men jag har ju gjort det?
<zChris> har du så många": " + sum + "Kronor" ); <-- det är väll där felet är ? ett " framför : :P
<VATT> fond.java:18: unclosed string literal
<X-Sleepy-X> saknas väl ett "
<VATT> fond.java:18: ';' expected
<VATT> '
<Norrland> VATT: om du läser vad vi skriver
<VATT> jo, men kan inte se vart " ska vara
<Norrland> du ska ta bort det " som är precis efter många
<VATT> oko, testar nu
<VATT> japp :d
<VATT> :D
<VATT> http://pastebin.com/ZUa9MfYh finns det något som kan räkna större tal?
<Norrland> vad är sum för datatyp?
<dagon_> varför tar du inte bort "så många"?
<VATT> Float();
<VATT> Int();
<VATT> tog bort "så många".
<VATT> inte bara det, den räknar fel också :P
<Norrland> den räknar väl som du kodat att den ska?
<VATT> 1000(1.02^5-1)/(1.02-1) = 541216.08 ska det vara på månad 5. Jo, jag har gjort fel. Men jag har fått hjälp med programmet, så det är inte direkt jag som har kodat allt.
<VATT> 10 000* ska det vara
<zChris> VATT, testa long
<dagon_> någon som är bra på lagar och regler? :P
<dagon_> OT bara så ni vet
<tnta> vad funderar du om? inte för ajg är bra
<dagon_> är det lagligt att anordna en pokerturnering?
<VATT> zChris: på float()?
<dagon_> att hyra lokal och anordna det där
<VATT> blev ingen skilnad :)
<dataviruset> hejhejhejjj, imorgon 17 februari ska ju 10.04.2 släppas, vet ni om den finns att få tag på redan nu nu nu? :ppp
<dataviruset> som ISO då alltså :))
<dataviruset> *toppad*
<realubot> dagon_: Jag tror inte att det är lagligt om ni spelar om pengar.
<dagon_> även om det är ett stängt arrangemang?
<dagon_> dvs. för ett gäng polare
<zChris> VATT, att du använder float som datatyp
<VATT> gjorde, men long var samma sak
<VATT> zChris: mitt räknesätt ska vara så här: http://pastebin.com/THE87FVE
<zChris> Hur stora tal vill du lagra?
<zChris> eller visa
<realubot> dagon_: Jag tror fortfarande inte att det är lagligt. Men om det är dina närmsta polare så lär väl inte polisen slå in dörren direkt.
<VATT> allt från 10200 till 1 000 0000-tal
<dagon_> realubot: läste lite på nätet
<zChris> VATT, long klarar 263-1.
<dagon_> tydligen är vanliga kompisturneringar okej men cash games och sit'n go är inte det
<zChris> 2^63 -1
<VATT> ja, max det jag ska använda är 240-1
<VATT> zChris: Menar du formlen nu?
<barzam> dagon_: ring polisen och fråga, de kommer att hjälpa till
<barzam> dagon_: skulle tro att poker inte klassas som dobbleri eftersom det inte avgörs helt pga slumpen
<zChris> VATT, hur ser ditt javaprogram ut
<VATT> zChris: http://pastebin.com/93EANavP
<barzam> dagon_: en relativt färsk HD-dom i ämnet: https://lagen.nu/dom/nja/2006s246 (i slutet kommer HD:s bedömning)
<zChris> VATT: (long)(Math.pow(k,i))-1 blir inte det typ 10^2 = 20 - 1 = 19 ?
<zChris> kanske det du vill ha iofs
<VATT> 19 vadå?
<realubot> dagon_: Var går gränsen då?
<zChris> om du tar 10 upphöjd med 2
<zChris> Mat.pow(10,2)-1 = 19
<Norrland> zChris: nää
<Norrland> 10^2-1 != 19
<zChris> Norrland, vad blir det då?
<Norrland> 10^2 = 100
<zChris> jaha sorry :)
<Norrland> tio upphöjt med 2
<zChris> 99 då :)
<VATT> eller är det insats som är fel på
<VATT> vad är i?
<VATT> i ska ju vara antal månader
<VATT> a(k^n-1)/(k-1)
<zChris> det jag funderade på är k^n-1, är det (k^n)-1 eller är det k^(n-1) du menar
<Norrland> zChris: sök på geometrisk summa
<zChris> Norrland, förstår du inte vad jag menar? :P
<VATT> egentligen så borde a vara = sc.nextInt() och i borde vara n
<Norrland> zChris: det VATT vill få ut med sitt program är den geometriska summan
<zChris> Norrland, Okey, troligen jag som itne förstår då :)
<VATT> zChris: http://pastebin.com/THE87FVE här förklarar jag hur det går till i praktiken.
<zChris> VATT, snackar med Norrland, han verkar ju kunna det där )
<zChris> :)
<zChris> -r
<Norrland> hehe
<VATT> Jo, han kanske vet om formlen är rätt?
<Norrland> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/sv/wiki/Geometrisk_summa
<zChris> jag tror att paranteserna itne är riktigt rätt eller nått
<VATT> aja, vi får ta det imorogn.
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> hemskt, nu har mitt forum blivit invaderat av pokerreklam
<maxjezy> vad har hänt med webläsaren
<maxjezy> nu hamnar inte flash videos i /tmp längre
<maxjezy> kan någon bekräfta detta
<X-Sleepy-X> ändra det då
<maxjezy> eller har mitt skit gått sönder
<maxjezy> X-Sleepy-X, hur?
<X-Sleepy-X> about:config
<maxjezy> X-Sleepy-X, var hittar jag detta about config
<X-Sleepy-X> det skriver du i adressfältet i FireFox. men googla lite först eftersom du kan förstöra en del i den funktionen
<maxjezy> det skumma är att det hände samtidigt med alla webläsare
<maxjezy> någon annan som har någon ide
<maxjezy> jag kör ju chromium
<Philip5> maxjezy: jasså nu har du vaknat till
<maxjezy> Philip5, japp
<maxjezy> sov lite kvällis
<Philip5> där ser man
<Philip5> håller på att bygga ett program som jag tror du kan tycka är kul
<Philip5> fast det är lite struligt att bygga
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> vad är det då?
<maxjezy> verkar vara flash som uppdaterats
<maxjezy> jäkla skit
<maxjezy> den laggar och sparar inte i /tmp
<maxjezy> kan man ta bort den och installera den gamla flash istället?
<maxjezy> isf, hur gör djur?
<Philip5> ett sorts 3d program
<psyt7> hm. visar aldrig system monitor (i ubuntu) 100% cpu-last om man använder hyperthreading och har dual core? inte blivit klok på detta
<Philip5> maxjezy: http://picogen.deviantart.com/
<Philip5> psyt7: jo det ska den kunna göra om programmen kan använda fler trådar
<maxjezy> Philip5, säg till när de är klart då :)
<psyt7> Philip5: hm.. system monitor verkar visa rätt med alla 4 trådar. däremot visar den lilla varianten som man kan lägga till panelen på ca. 50% när jag belastar med 100%
<maxjezy> btw, nu har ja avinstallerat flash
<maxjezy> hur installerar jag äldre versionen
<psyt7> är det märkligt att cpu:n ligger på +77 C (idle) och +83 C (på full belastning)? är en intel atom 330
<Norrland> psyt7: låter väldigt högt
<psyt7> Norrland: ja, faktiskt. vill minnas att tempen låg på ca. +55 C när jag köpte den för några månader sen
<maxjezy> verkar som launchpad är nere
<maxjezy> kan inte installera program från lunchpad nu
<maxjezy> psyt7, jag har en atom jag med
<maxjezy> det som tar upp tempen är flash
<maxjezy> kan spela film i hög upplösning på vlc
<maxjezy> men lägsta på flash
<maxjezy> då hoppar tempen upp
<maxjezy> och CPU jobbar mcket mer
<psyt7> maxjezy: tror inte jag har igång nått flash, men kan testa stänga ner firefox
<maxjezy> ja ska sluta med flash
<maxjezy> jävla windows skit
<maxjezy> ska testa clipgrab
<maxjezy> flash is evil
<psyt7> nu är den helt idle. +75 C (cpu) och +70 C (gpu)
#ubuntu-se 2011-02-17
<psyt7> maxjezy: fläkten verkar bara växla mellan två lägen i ubuntu. 3990 rpm resp. 4003 rpm. diff på 13 rpm alltså
<psyt7> maxjezy: ja, flash är kasst, men har trotsallt förbättrats de senaste versionerna
<maxjezy> psyt7, tycker det blivit värre
<maxjezy> iaf senaste versionen
<psyt7> maxjezy: det är möjligt
<maxjezy> clipgrab var ett nice program
<maxjezy> nu ser jag bra kvalitet utan lagg och cpu överskott
<maxjezy> och behöver inte ha flash installerat :)
<maxjezy> sen finns det en extension för chromium som spelar flash i youtube som html5
<lowbowz> Snön ser ut som färgstänk från en pensel.
<lowbowz> Målarfärg.
<lowbowz> "Varför då? Är det inte billigare att ställa en server i en datorhall och att ha ADSL över telefonnätet hemma?" <-- Nej... för då har man bara ADSL?
<lowbowz> "Bahnhof 100Mbit, fasiken vad jag älskar Bahnhof. Så fruktansvärt bra, stabilt och snabbt." <-- Stabilt my ass... går knappt en dag utan problem med dem.
<zChris> Går bra för mig :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, där?
<maxjezy> har du lightspark på din ppa?
<maxjezy> eller ska du ha?
<Philip5> har jag inte
<K350> Hur får jag mina (film) DVD:s att automatiskt öppnas i VLC?
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> lägger till den här ppa'n då
<Philip5> är inte det någon flash-aktigt skräp?
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> ska testa nu
<Philip5> verkar tråkigt
<zChris> mmm pulvermos
<K350> Någon som vet hur jag för DVD at autostarta i VLC?
<dagon_> nästa gång du sätter i en dvd tror jag att du kan kryssa i nånstans "gör alltid detta"
<K350> uhm..ser inget sånt.....
<K350> elle rmenar du i VLC?
<dagon_> ja
<dagon_> elelr
<dagon_> nej
<dagon_> i den där rutan som poppar upp
<K350> Aha, VLC finns inte i den rutan.
<dagon_> Oo
<dagon_> kör du inte gnome?
<K350> Det är kruxet....
<K350> Nä kde
<dagon_> jaha
<K350> men det är en dylik ruta
<dagon_> då kan jag nog inte hjälpa dig :/
<K350> Äsch, det är nog en enkel sak. Jag hittar det säkert via google:-)
<zChris> KDE är väll Philip5 s område ? :)
<dagon_> jao
 * dagon_ sparka på Philip5 
<K350> Han sover nog såhär dags...
<dagon_> Philip5: nu har du en chans att glänsa lite extra :)
<Philip5> dagon_: du är ju värsta kde-gurun också ju så du borde ju kunna allt
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> you wish
<dagon_> lol
<dagon_> så åkte han ur nu
<Philip5> du kör ju kde flera gånger varannan månad typ ;)
<dagon_> :P
<K350> hepp Philip5 var visst vaken
<dagon_> det intressanta är att det är så
<Philip5> blir kär och ändå så är du och harvar i gnome snart igen
<dagon_> hahaha
<dagon_> don't hate :(
<Philip5> vet inte hur man får den att autostarta en dvd
<zChris> Det går inte i kde! moahahahah
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> GNUME FO THA WEEN!
<maxjezy> vad är skillnaden på flashplugin-nonfree och installern?
<Philip5> maxjezy: är inte ena ett transitional package bara?
<Philip5> Squarism: jassåru din nattsuddare
<maxjezy> Philip5, båda verkar fungera som installers iaf
<maxjezy> för båda installerade
<Philip5> tror ena är tom
<maxjezy> blir så suuuuur på det här
<maxjezy> lightspark ska dra mycket mindre cpu
<maxjezy> men det funkar inte
<maxjezy> startar inte videos
<maxjezy> och html extension funkar inte heller
<maxjezy> fan
<maxjezy> alternativen är inte många
<maxjezy> Philip5, va gör du
<dagon_> åh
<dagon_> dags att byta snus
<dagon_> vi får se hur mycket tid jag får över till blender nu
<Philip5> försöker få ordning på picogen
<Philip5> plockade ner senaste utvecklarkoden men den kanske inte är byggfärdig för det är en massa pill med den
<Philip5> men nu ger jag upp för idag
<dagon_> är det dags att nana kudden? :)
<Philip5> yes
<dagon_> maxjezy: gjort nåt skoj i blender sen sist?
<dagon_> hur gick det med kaffekoppen?
<dagon_> sen har jag en fråga också
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> koppen  stannade där
<maxjezy> inget nytt skoj
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> merge'ar du sakerna?
<dagon_> t.ex. handtaget och själva koppen?
<dagon_> eller extrude'ar du handtaget?
<maxjezy> extrude
<maxjezy> skapade loopcuts för det
<maxjezy> två där uppe
<maxjezy> två där nere
<maxjezy> extrudade faces
<maxjezy> uppe och nere
<maxjezy> en gång och en gång till
<dagon_> ah
<dagon_> kanon
<maxjezy> raderade faces sen
<dagon_> då kanske jag gör ett kaffebord snart :P
<maxjezy> så handtaget kan få sin plats
<maxjezy> och skapa faces genom att markera fyra bitar åt gången och klicka på F
<dagon_> jag hatar att använda cone
<dagon_> man kan inte göra nåt med den
<dagon_> bara scale
<maxjezy> jodå
<maxjezy> kollade du inte min cone video
<dagon_> nä :o
<maxjezy> men när man tänker efter så är det smartare att använda en cylinder
<maxjezy> som man förminskar toppen på
<maxjezy> så den blir en kon
<maxjezy> det blir ful shading på cones med smooth på
<dagon_> mm
<maxjezy> därför måste man eliminera toppen så gått det går
<maxjezy> du kan klippa i cone med
<maxjezy> håll in k och dra med musen
<maxjezy> för att fixa till klippningen så linjerna blir snygga så klickar du f6
<maxjezy> får du fram en cut meny
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> jag borde läsa cheatsheet igen
<maxjezy> undrar om det finns med
<maxjezy> cut är ganska nytt i 2.5
<maxjezy> loopcut var nog den enda som fanns förut
<maxjezy> nu finns multicut och midpoints
<dagon_> ah
<dagon_> najs
<maxjezy> ska göra en liten tutorial på koppen
<dagon_> vore sweet
<maxjezy> haha. jaja, de blev en tutorial men jag spåra iväg lite
<maxjezy> seg tuben är idag
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zH3CAuw7hDo
<maxjezy> sådärja
<maxjezy> nu kan du se hur ha gjode
<maxjezy> borde ha sånt där program som visar vilka knappar man trycker ner också
<maxjezy> https://launchpad.net/screenkey
<maxjezy> jaha
<maxjezy> philip5 är inte här
<maxjezy> någon som kan vägleda mig hur ja laddar ner det där programmet
<maxjezy> oj, ja hittade
<maxjezy> stora gröna knappar
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> var iväg och åt lite :)
<maxjezy> nu har jag ett program för att visa knapparna jag trycker på i blender med
<maxjezy> :)
<dagon_> :D
<dagon_> mysko
<dagon_> jag kan inte starta din video i minitube
<dagon_> aja, jag laddar ner den och kollar i vlc :D
<dagon_> fin stavning
<dagon_> a fresh cop
<dagon_> :D
<dagon_> maxjezy: väldigt bra video :D
<maxjezy> HAHA :)
<maxjezy> GJORDE En för blender 2.49 nu också
<dagon_> åh
<dagon_> blev sugen på att pilla i blender nu
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> COP
<maxjezy> haha
<dagon_> :)
<maxjezy> sämst stavning
<maxjezy> i all sin hast
<dagon_> hehe
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6F1LY9p6BY
<maxjezy> där gör jag den lite annorlunda
<maxjezy> spillkopp
<dagon_> fattar inte varför jag inte kan se dom i blender
<dagon_> äh
<dagon_> i minitube menar jag
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> snyggt handtag i 2.49
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> gillar 2.49 bättre
<maxjezy> snabbare respons i det
<maxjezy> när man ska modellera iaf
<maxjezy> sen är 2.5 bättre i allt annat dock
<maxjezy> snabbare
<maxjezy> man ska ju göra koppen med betydligt färre cuts
<maxjezy> jag snåla inte alls där
<dagon_> är du vaken länge maxjezy?
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> brukar vara det
<maxjezy> dagon_, du då?
<maxjezy> inget jobb att gå till?
<dagon_> inte än :P
<maxjezy> soft
<maxjezy> :)
<dagon_> chefen skulle höra av sig i slutet av veckan
<maxjezy> fick du skriva kontrakt osv?
<dagon_> nope
<dagon_> blir nog torsdag eller fredag
<dagon_> hade tabbat och inte skrivit med referens i cv't
<dagon_> så han skulle ringa honom nu under veckan
<dagon_> vi diskuterade lön och allt :)
<maxjezy> så, vad begärde di?
<maxjezy> 12 lax i veckan?
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> "jag kan blender också!"
<dagon_> hehe
<maxjezy> sa du det? :)
<dagon_> de frågade vad jag gjorde på fritiden så jag nämnde det :)
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> han kände till det?
<dagon_> nja, han frågade för han kände igen det
<dagon_> så jag sa att det är ett 3D-modelleringsprogram byggt på open source
<dagon_> jag tror att de fattade att jag är förespråkade för open source, satt med min linuxtröja på mig :P
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> galet nice
<maxjezy> opensourcare brukar ju vara duktigare generellt sett
<maxjezy> finns miljarder noobs i windows
<dagon_> jao
<maxjezy> men i linux är vi färre noobs iaf
<dagon_> som tur är :)
<maxjezy> funderar på att bygga en liten mediadator med windowsmiljö
<maxjezy> kanske xp
<maxjezy> för att få flash och sånt att spinna fint utan värsta grafikkort osv
<maxjezy> ha här brevid bara så kan man se film samtidigt man jobbar i linux
<maxjezy> och använda som backup till rendering i luxrender
<maxjezy> det har ju networkrendering
<maxjezy> ska se hur ekonomin artar sig nu efter ett par månader som förälder
<maxjezy> vågar inte köpa något dyrt nu om man måste ha pengar till ungen
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> har du blivit fader?
<dagon_> det har jag helt missat
<dagon_> maxjezy: stora gratulationer :D
<maxjezy> oj, trodde inte det gick att undgå
<maxjezy> jag har ju knappt varit här :)
<dagon_> fast det har inte jag heller :P
<maxjezy> tackar :)
<maxjezy> jo jag har varit här men skrivit lite mindre
<maxjezy> hon är skitsöt bäbisen min :)
<dagon_> :)
<maxjezy> funderar på om man ska kika lite ancient aliens
<dagon_> vad är det?
<maxjezy> skitbra dokumentärserie från tv
<maxjezy> finns 2 sesongs ute nu iaf
<maxjezy> jag tror på att aliens besöker jorden
<maxjezy> finns så mycket indikationer på det
<dagon_> jag med
<dagon_> jag ser skepp nästan varje kväll jag är ute
<maxjezy> jag har nog bara sett 2-3 ufos
<maxjezy> men varit med om nära ufo upplevelse en gång
<xyzp> nån vaken?
<zChris> jo
<xyzp> ah :)
<zChris> :)
<dagon_> jodå
<xyzp> zCris, sovit gott?
<xyzp> dagon, :)
<zChris> jorå, sov hela dagen :P
<xyzp> zCris, ok jag sover på natten :)
<zChris> Jo jag gör det ibland jag med ^^
<xyzp> ok
<zChris> Lite weird? :P
<maxjezy> http://myfatfoodworld.blogspot.com/
<maxjezy> kolla in dagens pizza
<maxjezy> så jävla fet
<zChris> är det din ?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> åt den tidigare idag
<maxjezy> med kebabsås på
<zChris> Den var väll okey :P
<maxjezy> den va mustigt saftig
<zChris> mm ser det :)
<zChris> Själv åt jag en pizza för 75 som var så sjukt dålig :(
<maxjezy> dyrt för pizza
<dagon_> mycket
<maxjezy> jag tror denna kosta runt 30 spänn att göra
<dagon_> 49 får räcka
<maxjezy> köpte färdig botten
<maxjezy> det jag hatar med pizza man köper från pizzerian är att de snålar på salami
<zChris> 49, är det frysta pizzan då ?
<dagon_> 49 är köpepizza
<maxjezy> sist jag köpte pizza så fick jag ingen tomat, då sa han att ja ska få extra nästa gång
<maxjezy> tomat är så överskattat
<maxjezy> speciellt på kebabpizza
<zChris> brb
<maxjezy> isf vill man ha hackad tomat
<maxjezy> stora tomatskivor gör sig inte bra
<dagon_> maxjezy: efter ctrl+r och valt antal cuts, hur flyttar jag dom?
<dagon_> nvm
<maxjezy> :)
<zChris> fan va hungrig jag vart nu då
<zChris> damn you maxjezy, damn you to HELL!
<dagon_> maxjezy: sitter och gör android-gubben :>
<maxjezy> dagon_, :)
<maxjezy> gör du ögonen med?
<maxjezy> många gör den gubben fast failar vid ögonen
<dagon_> ska försöka åtminstone :P
<maxjezy> extrude inåt räcker inte utan man bör nog använde denna teknik
<maxjezy> ska bara fixa länk
<dagon_> hmm
<maxjezy> http://www.blendercookie.com/2010/12/28/tip-hole-curved-surface-revisit/
<maxjezy> kräver ett lite högre polygon antal men blir mycket snyggare resultat
<zChris> http://vimeo.com/16522944
<dagon_> piss
<dagon_> får starta den i firefox
<dagon_> flash dör i chromium hela tiden
<zChris> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DghEUqV3g7w&feature=related
<maxjezy> dagon_, det finns ett program som heter clipgrab som är fett :)
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> nu kan jag inte flytta min andra cylinder
<virtuald> somnat?
<maxjezy> näpp
<maxjezy> dagon_, den tekniken kan vara svår att få kläm på men ett måste om man vill göra det galet snyggt
<virtuald> 8]
<maxjezy> allt handlar om att hålla sin mesh ren
<maxjezy> annars kommer det se konstigt ut
<maxjezy> bäst att träna på den tekniken med ett rent projekt
<virtuald> "tip hole curved surface"?
<maxjezy> så man får koll på det
<maxjezy> aa
<virtuald> 8]
<virtuald> hmm
<virtuald> tänk om man hade genomskinliga biljardbollar med en guldfisk i varje
<virtuald> :D
<maxjezy> virtuald, :)
<maxjezy> hade varit galet bra
<virtuald> jag tror jag är människa idag
<maxjezy> tatuerat in siffrorna i guldfiskarna med
<maxjezy> tror de är färskvara de bollarna
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> ja, fiskarna lever nog inte så länge
<virtuald> men de går säkert göra väldigt verkliga med låtsasguldfiskar
<arand> "Attans, tvåan är död, vi behöver en ny åtta här!"
<virtuald> :D
<arand> eh s/åtta/tvåa/
<virtuald> "aa, snart klar"
<virtuald> "fan, bläcket tog slut"
<dagon_> haha
<maxjezy> dagon_, http://iphonepyssel.se/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/android.jpg
<maxjezy> det resultatet du är ute efter?
<dagon_> något liknande :)
<dagon_> hur visar jag alla lagerna?
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> hittade
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> var iväg och bytte blöja
<virtuald> mysigt
<virtuald> kan du beskriva lukten?
<dagon_> lol
<maxjezy> det var bara kiss
<maxjezy> luktar inte så illa
<virtuald> :p
<maxjezy> bajs pallar jag inte
<maxjezy> då får tjejen byta
<virtuald> haha
<maxjezy> hennes kiss luktar iaf godare än mina armhålor efter en dags blender
<virtuald> och när hon inte är hemma eller sover?
<maxjezy> då väcker ja henne
<maxjezy> och hon är alltid hemma
<maxjezy> måste hon vara för att amma
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> tips: spara mjölk i kylskåpet
<virtuald> fast du kanske undviker att tipsa om det av den anledningen du nämnde :)
<maxjezy> precis :)
<maxjezy> och så kostar dom där mjölkpumparna galet mycket
<maxjezy> liten jävla plastpryl kostar typ 1000 kr
<virtuald> mjölka själv
<virtuald> o.O
<maxjezy> funderar på att bygga en egen
<virtuald> be henne ställa sig på alla fyra och råma
<maxjezy> haha
<virtuald> och ta fram en hink
<virtuald> och en pall
<maxjezy> det rinner ur automatiskt typ
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> men inte tillräckligt kanske
<maxjezy> näe
<maxjezy> haha, en galen grej
<maxjezy> ja va på ravefest
<maxjezy> en tjej som tömde sina tuttar
<maxjezy> så va de en kille som drack mjölken
<maxjezy> haha, helt crazy men de va skoj
<virtuald> :D
<maxjezy> förutom att ja fick lite kväljningar
<maxjezy> ja har svårt för arlas mjölk tom
<virtuald> förstår inte vad som ska va mer äckligt än att dricka komjölk… ok
<maxjezy> komjölk är nasty
<virtuald> men du äter mat med mjölk i
<virtuald> getmjölk då?
<dagon_> komjölk är fint
<virtuald> fårmjölk?
<maxjezy> nam nam
<virtuald> kamelmjölk?
<maxjezy> cocosmjölk is the shit
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> ja
<maxjezy> mjölk är bara cancerframkallande
<dagon_> varför bröstpump?
<virtuald> fan nu river katterna något
<dagon_> tanten får väl upp och fodra när det behövs? :)
<maxjezy> virtuald, addoptera bort dem
<maxjezy> dagon_, precis
<maxjezy> men ja funderar på att bygga en test pump
<dagon_> haha
<maxjezy> för att sen sälja egna pumpar
<dagon_> då låter virtualds förslag mer roligt
<virtuald> va bara ett viktigt papper
<dagon_> "muu"
<dagon_> btw
<maxjezy> kanske ska göra en prototypmodell i blender på min bröstpump
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/droidy_test.png
<virtuald> skulle aldrig adoptera bort mina katter, men skulle gärna dela ansvaret
<maxjezy> dagon_, :)
<virtuald> maxjezy: :)
<maxjezy> virtuald, nej tack, ja vill inte ha dina katter hos mig
<maxjezy> fast jag kan se till att de "försvinner"
<virtuald> maxjezy: sen får du göra en riktig i cad… så kan du komma ner till forskningsavdelnignen (hackerspace malmö) så kan du skriva ut en i plast :D
<maxjezy> kattstuvade champinjoner med curryris
<maxjezy> virtuald, jag kan ju exportera modellen
<virtuald> :)
<maxjezy> creative har sån skrivare med
<maxjezy> tror de har sitt skit i sthlm
<virtuald> aha
<dagon_> virtuald: slog ett getöga på en sån skrivare på min gamla praktikplats och det är fan coola grejer
<virtuald> maxjezy: men du bor väl i norrland
<maxjezy> virtuald, jo
<maxjezy> men jag kan maila min fil
<maxjezy> så kan de skriva ut och posta
<virtuald> finns ett hackerspace i umeå också har jag för mig
<virtuald> :)
<maxjezy> dagon_, hur gammal är du?
<maxjezy> och du virtuald med
<maxjezy> hur gammal
<Haffe> Being grilled.
<virtuald> maxjezy: va något företag typ philips man kunde skicka sina cad till också
<virtuald> 27 tror jag
<maxjezy> yey
<maxjezy> samma som jag tror jag
<virtuald> 8]
<virtuald> jag vill sluta räkna
<maxjezy> dagon_ måste vara äldre
<virtuald> tills det är dags för pensionärsrabatt
<dagon_> Oo
<maxjezy> :)
<dagon_> så nu är jag gammal också
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> du har ju hunnit med både praktik och studier
<dagon_> iofs påstår min flickvän att jag är gammal nog för pension
<maxjezy> och flickvän med
<maxjezy> 30+
<dagon_> :P
<virtuald> dagon_: äh, det är bara gitarren du ska pensionera :D (eller va det basen)
<dagon_> både och :P
<virtuald> ok
<dagon_> aldrig
<dagon_> musik är ju en del av mitt liv :)
<virtuald> förlåt jag va elak
<virtuald> ja
<dagon_> maxjezy: jag är yngre än virtuald
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> ett år?
<dagon_> höhö
<dagon_> 4
<virtuald> 8]
<dagon_> http://www.aftonlögnen.se/nyheter/article8579046.ab
<dagon_> lol
<dagon_> den bara cuttar
<dagon_> http://www.xn--aftonlgnen-jcb.se/nyheter/article8579046.ab
<virtuald> funkar inte för jag har blockat aftonbladet i bind
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> då ska jag sammanfatta
<dagon_> virtuald: http://pastebin.com/SEPcB6ui
<virtuald> en gasjätte… hmm… är gasen "fri" eller fryst då?
<virtuald> båda kanske?
<virtuald> får fråga jalle när han vaknar :)
<dagon_> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gasj%C3%A4tte
<maxjezy> ibland släpper jag en jätte gas
<maxjezy> kanske inte riktigt samma sak men
<maxjezy> ville bara berätta det
<maxjezy> ska vi ta och rensa ur gamla datorprylar och skicka till mig?
<maxjezy> grafikkort, hårddiskar osv
<virtuald> :)
<antii> blääääääääääääääääääääääääää
<maxjezy> antii, haha, ska du iväg och jobba?
<maxjezy> :)
<dagon_> maxjezy: jag har ett gammalt grafikkort
<dagon_> från tiden då de hade stora jävla kontakter
<maxjezy> dagon_, har du sett den där senaste tutorialen på blenderguru?
<dagon_> 4MB tror jag det är på
<antii> maxjezy: ja :(
<maxjezy> antii, najjs
<dagon_> maxjezy: tror jag inte
<antii> maxjezy: vill ligga kvar i sängen i nån timma till:p
<maxjezy> jag är ledig en hel månad
<maxjezy> antii, usch ja, förstår precis hur du känner dig
<maxjezy> sängen FTW
<antii> m
<maxjezy> när man väl hamnat där
<dagon_> ska kolla den nu
<dagon_> kanske sätta hår på droidy
<virtuald> maxjezy: är ni vakna i skift nu?
<maxjezy> virtuald, japp
<maxjezy> dagon_, jag håller på och ändrar i den där blendfilen
<maxjezy> hudtonen och bakgrunden
<virtuald> 8]
<maxjezy> satte dit ett ghetto som bakgrund
<maxjezy> tar sin tid att rendera
<dagon_> särskilt med din burk :P
<coobra> y0
<coobra> :D
<maxjezy> japp
<dagon_> tja coobra :D
<coobra> så tröttt
<coobra> dagon_: tjena :D
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> vart har jag hörlurarna
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> dagon_, ?
<maxjezy> http://img257.imageshack.us/f/66924817.png/
<maxjezy> kolla den
<maxjezy> blev lite för starkt sken
<maxjezy> passa inte mot bakgrunden
<Haffe> Passa micken.
<realubot> God morgon säger realubot till kanalen.
<zChris> fifan! Proppen small!
<arand> No ups eh?
<Haffe> Lite sabbath på morgonen.
<Haffe> Idag igen
<realubot> Sabbath? Black Sabbath?
<realubot> Det står i iptables man-fil att programmet är till för IPv4. Vad händer om Linux använder IPv6 då?
<zChris> realubot, linux använder väll redan ipv6?
<Barre> realubot: ip6tables
<Barre> det står även i man-sidan för iptables ;P
<andol> Barre: Varför skulle någon tvinga dig att välja?
<Barre> andol: det undrar jag också, men det finns så många fundamentalister som ställer det konstiga frågan -"men om du måste välja, vilken föredrar du?"... nötter
<andol> Barre: Tja, tack och lov har Dogbert visat oss hur vi ska förhålla oss till nötter :) http://www.bah.org/~greg/images/dt_dogbert-bah.gif
<Barre> andol: haha... precis!
<realubot> zChris: Barre Ok.
<realubot> Hur kraftfullt är Scribus jämföt med inDesign. Är det som Photoshop och GIMP, typ eller?
<lilleman72> hur ställer jag in en ftp map som jag kan tanka upp till???
<lilleman72> winscp går i max 2mbit när jag ska ul / dl...dl jag via hemsidan på servern ligger jag 5-7Mbit
<HeMan> Haloj!
<vacum> Vad krävs för att använda en trådlös mus?
<vacum> Knutna skor
<vacum> Stark vilja
<vacum> USB-mottagare
<vacum> Klarar du provet?
<vacum> äkta kundärende det där :-)
<HeMan> realubot: ip6tables
<HeMan> Barre: :) såg just din ip6tables-kommentar...
<Barre> :)
<delhage> morrn
<Barre> morrn
<Coffe> morrn
<Coffe> har ni koll på hur man delar av ett ipv6 nät ?
<delhage> sax
<virtuald> coffe: dela i /64:or
<virtuald> coffe: dvs en /64 per värd
<virtuald> coffe: eller per kund om de inte frågar efter mer
<virtuald> coffe: sen brukar man gå upp till /48
<Coffe> virtuald, ok, tack, men ville läsa lite om de handgripligen. för jag försöker sätta mig in , hur vi på jobbet ska anamma ipv6.
<virtuald> aha
<HeMan> Coffe: det är precis samma som för ipv4
<Coffe> ok
<HeMan> Coffe: men man brukar köra /64-nät som minsta nät om man ska ha arbetsstationer på det
<HeMan> Coffe: om man bara ska ha ett transit-nät kan man göra det mindre
<virtuald> vad är ett transitnät? :)
<HeMan> ett nät med bara routrar på
<virtuald> okej
<Coffe> HeMan,  vi kommer ju behöva routea en massa intern
<HeMan> Coffe: ska ni ha många routrar?
<HeMan> Coffe: blir det nog många routrar och ett levande nät kan det vara värt att titta på ett routing-protokoll
<Coffe> HeMan, tänkte att varje underkontor ska ha en egen del
<HeMan> Coffe: hur många tusen kontor har ni?
<Coffe> HeMan,  haha bara 3 än så länge
<HeMan> Coffe: då blir det väl inte så mycke routing
<HeMan> Coffe: kör bara lite route aggregation så blir det bara 2 routing-entryn per kontor
<Coffe> HeMan, jag tänkte på namnuppslagningar å så
<Coffe> idag så har ju varje kontor ett eget c nät
<Coffe> å då jag inte "kan" ipv6 , så vet jag inte hur jag gör :)
<lilleman72> Jag har installerat vsftpd och nu undrar jag om ngn kan hjälpa mig att confa detta?
<realubot> Förklara för mig varför sda5 inte heter sda3 och varför det finns en Extended partition?
<realubot> /dev/sda1   *           1       60050   482350080   83  Linux
<realubot> /dev/sda2           60051       60802     6034433    5  Extended
<realubot> /dev/sda5           60051       60802     6034432   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<realubot> carl-: Fick du ordning på din forr-loop?
<kodein> sda5 är en logisk partition.
<realubot> carl-: Oj, sorry.
<realubot> Coffe: Fick du ordning på din for-loop?
<realubot> Coffe: Jag tror felet är att du använder ls för att lista filnamn.
<Coffe> realubot, ja de fick jag
<realubot> Coffe: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashPitfalls#for_i_in_.24.28ls_.2A.mp3.29
<lilleman72> realubot: får jag vara lite jobbig igen??
<realubot> lilleman72: Ja, men jag är inte säker på att jag kan svara om du frågar. :)
<lilleman72> jag har installerat vsftpd och on jag vill dela ut en befintlig map (www) jag fattar inte guiden
<realubot> kodein: Varför har den just numret sda5?
<realubot> lilleman72: Länk till guiden?
<lilleman72> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<kodein> realubot: för att det går att ha fyra riktiga partitioner innan du måste ta till logiska.
<realubot> lilleman72: Vad är det du inte förstår då?
<lilleman72> nada
<jonta> Hmm
<lilleman72> allt dvs
<jonta> Om man har 10.04 LTS, kan man då uppgradera något paket bara från repon i 10.10?
<jonta> apt-get -t något
<realubot> kodein: Ok, tack.
<Barre> jonta: nej, du får hitta en ppa med den versionen gjord för 10.04, alternativt kompilera själv
<realubot> jonta: Du gör bäst i att adda ett PPA då, tror jag.
<realubot> As Barre just said. :S
<realubot> lilleman72: Vad vill du göra då?
<lilleman72> jag vill dela ut min www så jag kan ladda upp större filer i & ta en snabb backup...WinSCP är långsam har jag märk då jag provat att ladda ner en stor fil genom den MAX 2Mbit köra jag noralt via ff så går det i 5-7Mbit
 * lilleman72 fick besök
<kodein> eller snarare, man kan ha fyra primära partitioner. vill man ha fler får man offra åtminstone en av dem och ha extended, då kan denna ha mer än en logisk partition
<jonta> Barre: Aha, finns det något bra arkiv för det eller är det bara att googla? Jag behöver nyare kvm och qemu-paket
<realubot> lilleman72: Du är medveten om att ftp inte skickar krypterat?
<jonta> Hmm, googlade lite och hittade något jag ska försöka med. Får hålla tummarna :)
<jonta> Tack för hjälpen
<realubot> kodein: Mhm, förstår vad du menar.
<Barre> jonta: men varför inte uppgradera till 10.10 istället då?
<Barre> :P
<jonta> Njaa, vill helst ha stable
<realubot> jonta: T.ex: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome-desktop
<jonta> realubot: ah, såpass, tänkte bara gå in och lägga in den i sources.list
<jonta> Barre: Men just qemu verkar ha en bug som korrupterar mitt filsystem när jag mountar det i en guest =\
<realubot> jonta: För att installera senaste versionen av Chromium för Ubuntu 10.04 så gör du t.ex. så här: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa
<realubot> jonta: sudo apt-get update
<realubot> jonta: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<jonta> okej, men hittade det här nu:
<jonta> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/dnjl/virtualization/ubuntu lucid main
<jonta> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/dnjl/virtualization/ubuntu lucid main
<jonta> så lägger bara in det i sources.list och kör en update
<realubot> jonta: Ja. Det kan du göra. Men ev. måste du verifiera förråden med nycklar för att Ubuntu ska hämta paket.
<jonta> haha jo upptäckte precis det : )
<realubot> jonta: ;)
<jonta> Men vet att det finns några kommandon för det
<jonta> Som jag kört förut
<jonta> hämta nyckeln och installera den
<jonta> Eller iofs, det är väl bara en warning
<jonta> Den har väl hämtat paketen ändå
<jonta> eller listan snarare
<realubot> jonta: Det är det som add-apt-repository fixar. En allt-i-ett lösning om jag har fattat saken rät.
<realubot> *rätt
<realubot> jonta: Då måste du adda ett PPA.
<jonta> realubot: ah, men frågan är vad jag ska skriva i det när jag bara vet adressen till PPAn
<jonta> http://askubuntu.com/questions/2351/kqemu-ppa-for-10-04
<jonta> Den här länken hittade jag tex, där de nämner en ppa
<realubot> jonta: Gör så här.
<realubot> jonta: Ta bort raderna du la till i sources.list igen. Se till att ta bort rätt rader!
<realubot> jonta: Därefter uppdaterar du förråden med kommandot: sudo apt-get update
<jonta> mkay
<realubot> jonta: Sen kör du kommandot: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:dnjl/virtualization
<realubot> jonta: https://launchpad.net/~dnjl/+archive/virtualization
<realubot> Du får själv hålla koll på om färrådet är pålitligt eller inte. Du ska inte adda förråd du inte litar på!
<realubot> jonta: Sedan kör du: sudo apt-get update
<realubot> jonta: Ta gärna bort det gamla paketer först med: sudo apt-get --purge qemu-kqemu
<realubot> eller vad det heter
<realubot> Därefter installerar du det nya med: sudo apt-get install qemu-kqemu
<realubot> Därefter borde du ha versionen: 0.11.1
<realubot> Som finns i förrådet: https://launchpad.net/~dnjl/+archive/virtualization
<jonta> DÃ¥ ska jag bara se hur jag skaffar det kommandot, add-apt-repository
<jonta> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<realubot> jonta: I Terminalen.
<jonta> :)
<jonta> Jojo, jag har bara terminal till min server
<jonta> Inget gui här inet
<realubot> Hm, jag får dubbelkolla kommandot. :S
<jonta> Har kört linux sen 2006 : )
<jonta> Jag ser i ubuntus documentation att kommandot verkar rätt
<realubot> Mhm, samma här.
<realubot> Vad kör du för system? Ubuntu 10.04?
<realubot> Hoppas jag. :s
<jonta> python-software-properties
<jonta> behöver jag
<jonta> enligt forumet
<realubot> jonta: Du måste ha PPA:t efter också men det hade du eller?
<realubot> jonta: Jaha.
<jonta> : )
<jonta> jorå det hade jag
<realubot> :)
<jonta> såja
<jonta> Nu gick det bättre
<realubot> Ok, bra.
<jonta> Spännande nu
<realubot> Glöm inte ta bort det gamla.
<realubot> Och uppdatera förråden med: sudo apt-get update
<jonta> jarå det är gjort
<realubot> innan du installerar paketet.
<realubot> jonta: Ok, bara dubbelkollar dig lite. ;)
<jonta> haha
<jonta> 2006 satt jag i debian och kompilerade kernel och pillade överallt
<jonta> Allt har blivit så komplicerat sen dess ^^
<realubot> jonta: Jag började med 8.04. :D
<realubot> Använde Windows XP innan.
<jonta> Hehe : )
<jonta> Men du har väl suttit mer i ubntu sen dess
<jonta> ubuntu*
<jonta> Jag kör det mest på server nu
<jonta> Har en fin kvm-server
<realubot> Jo, enbart Ubuntu. Flera timmar/dag sen 8.04.
<jonta> Men märkte att när jag mountade en disk inne i guesten så blev filsystemet korrupt. Hittade på redhatforum att det är en bug
<realubot> jonta: Varför kör du inte virtualbox om man får fråga?
<jonta> Så därför behöver jag en nyare version av kvm och qemu
<realubot> jonta: Aha.
<jonta> det är ju closed source =\
<jonta> och en opensource som är begränsad
<realubot> jonta: Ser du om du har en nyare version av paketet nu då?
<realubot> jonta: Du förresten. Tänk på att om du har addat ett förråd så kommer även andra paket från samma förråd att installeras när du installerar uppdateringar på ditt system i framtiden!
<jonta> Jag har inte vågat trycka yes än
<realubot> jonta: Det här gör att du måste hålla koll på vilka paket som kommer från PPA:t i fortsättningen.
<realubot> Jag vet inte hur man gör för att bara acceptera ett speciellt paket från ett PPA och plocka alla andra paket från Ubuntus vanliga förråd.
<jonta> jo men den är ju bara för kvm och qemu
<jonta> så det är ju perfekt
<realubot> Det går nog att pinna paketen men hur man gör det har jag inte koll på.
<jonta> nu kör jag
<jonta> >_<
<jonta> hoppas på det bästa
<jonta> kan inte starta om den nu
<jonta> för har kryptering på
<jonta> både på rooten och min raid5a
<jonta> kryptering -> lvm
<jonta> : )
<realubot> jonta: Nja, ligger ju virtualbox och annat i också ju?
<realubot> jonta: I PPA:t.
<realubot> jonta: Om du installerar virtualbox t.ex så får du vbox från PPA:t :S
<realubot> Det här gillar jag inte men jag vet inte hur man ställer in så bara vissa paket kommer tas från PPA:t man har addat. :S
<realubot> lilleman72: Hur gick det med inställningarna?
<jonta> realubot: jo men jag tar gärna nya fina paket när det gäller virtualisering =)
<realubot> jonta: Jo, jo, men ligger ju många paket i PPA:t.
<jonta> många virtualiseringspaket ja
<jonta> : )
<Barre> jonta: det är ett problem med PPA, ponera att killen som underhåller den PPAn och lägger upp en konstigt-kompilerad kernel (eller något annat paket) och du lite oförsiktigt kör apt-get update && apt-get -y upgrade
<Barre> s/killen/killen eller tjejen/
<lilleman72> realubot: jag har besök så jag har inet kollat ngt
<realubot> lilleman72: Ok.
<realubot> Barre: Ja, men hur väljer man att bara ta vissa paket från PPA och resten från Ubuntus vanliga förråd? Eller är det så illa att man måste kompilera paketen själv för att få det så?
<Barre> realubot: vet ej
<realubot> Barre: Nehe. Det är en relevant fråga. Hur gör du själv då? Kompilerar du eller sitter du och går igenom uppdateringarna manuellt först?
<speakman> Nån som känner till en europeisk icke-svensk återförsäljare av datorkomponenter?
<Barre> realubot: jag har en egen PPA
<realubot> Barre: Och du kompilerar alla paket där själv då eller?
<Barre> ja
<Barre> det är inte så många
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> speakman: Ska du köpa hdd?
<speakman> Man kan pinna ett apt-repo med låg prio och sedan använda apt-get -t för att handplocka paket
<speakman> realubot: nej cou
<speakman> cpu
<realubot> speakman: Aha, täntke för copyswede. Den nya avgiften kanske inte gäller än iofs.
<speakman> http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<speakman> realubot: aha, nej bara att inga svenska leverantörer har cpu:n inne och ingen vet när dom får den.
<realubot> speakman: Aha. SÃ¥ illa?
<realubot> Har du kollat alla stora? komplett.se, inet.se, dustin.se, inwarehouse osv?
<lilleman72> realubot: nu e jag tillbaka
<realubot> lilleman72: Hej.
<lilleman72> hej
<realubot> lilleman72: Vad är det du vill göra med guiden då?
<realubot> lilleman72: Du vill göra så att folk kan ladda upp filer till ftp:n eller?
<lilleman72> jag vill dela ut www så jag kan ul & dl via ftp
<lilleman72> ja
<realubot> lilleman72: Du får ställa in så man måste legitimera sig om du ska tillåta uppladdning av fileR?
<lilleman72> ja
<lilleman72> anv & pw
<realubot> lilleman72: Ok.
<lilleman72> men jag har ju redan mitt inlogg till burken här väll?? lr måste man göra en till=
<lilleman72> ?
<realubot> lilleman72: Har du installerat det då?
<lilleman72> sudo apt-get install vsftpd har jag
<lilleman72> sen fattar jag inte mer
<lilleman72> jag vill inte skapa en massa dirr
<lilleman72> bara EN map som ska vara utdelad
<lilleman72> och det är www
<lilleman72> eftersom det bara är jag som ska UL & DL
<realubot> lilleman72: Du behöver bara skapa katalogen om du vill ha en annan katalogä än standard som utdelningskatalog.
<realubot> /srv/files/ftp är standard, ser det ut som.
<lilleman72> ok
<realubot> lilleman72: Du ska editera filen: /etc/vsftpd.conf
<realubot> lilleman72: Det gör du med t.ex.: sudo gedit /etc/vsftpd.conf eller sudo nano /etc/vsftpd.conf
<lilleman72> realubot: Allow anonymous FTP? (Disabled by default)
<lilleman72> anonymous_enable=NO
<lilleman72> den jag ska äöndra?
<realubot> lilleman72: anonymous_enable=Yes ska INTE vara Yes. Det är inte bra om du ska tillåta upload!
<realubot> lilleman72: Jag hade inte gjort det.
<lilleman72> ja men jag ska ju ha den så jag kan UL
<realubot> lilleman72: Du vill ju inte att vem som helst ska få ladda upp.
<lilleman72> nej
<lilleman72> bara jag
<lilleman72> aHHH
<realubot> lilleman72: Jo, men det räcker ju att din användare får ladda upp eller?
<realubot> Precis.
<lilleman72> nu kopplar jag
<realubot> lilleman72: Det är en stpr säkerhetsrisk att låta vem som helst tanka upp OCH ner filer hur som helst.
<lilleman72> jo jag vet
<realubot> Även att tanka ner file är ju en risk om vi snackar backup:er.
<lilleman72> men vad e det jag ska ändra på?
<lilleman72> realubot:  det e bara jag som ska kunna UL & DL
<realubot> lilleman72: Däremot ska du ändra till: write_enable till write_enable=YES
<speakman> realubot: Det verkar inte vara så många som säljer W3680 i Sverige
<realubot> lilleman72: Så du har rätt att ladda upp.
<realubot> speakman: Jag har inte en aning. Jag har dålig koll på datorbutiker i utlandet.
<lilleman72> realubot:  den e på YES
<realubot> speakman: Pixmanina kanske? Eller dom säljer inte delar?
<realubot> *pixmania
<realubot> Dom skeppar ju från Frankrie eller vad det är iaf.
<realubot> lilleman72: Ok.
<realubot> lilleman72: Det är ju inte fel: chroot_local_user=YES
<speakman> realubot: ingen verkar ha den
<speakman> Amazon.com har den (dock inte .co.uk) men att beställa från USA...
<lilleman72> realubot: den e reedan på YES
<realubot> lilleman72: Det här är intressant: "Also, the /etc/ftpusers file is a list of users that are disallowed FTP access. The default list includes root, daemon, nobody, etc. To disable FTP access for additional users simply add them to the list. "
<realubot> speakman: Ok. :(
<realubot> lilleman72: sudo restart vsftpd
<realubot> Om du har ändrat något.
<lilleman72> done
<HeMan> linuxquiz: vilka tecken är förbjudna i filnamn?
<delhage> och \0
<delhage>  /
<HeMan> delhage: nästan
<delhage> nä, exakt
<HeMan> delhage: det är bara / som är förbjudna
<realubot> lilleman72: Går det inte att ansluta då?
<lilleman72> nope
<delhage> HeMan: null är förbjudet också
<HeMan> delhage: tror inte det, men det går inte representera i shellet
<realubot> lilleman72: Jag förstår inte riktigt det här: "To allow users with a shell of /usr/sbin/nologin access to FTP, but have no shell access, edit /etc/shells adding the nologin shell: "
<realubot> Det får någon förklara om det är nödvädnigt för att det ska fungera. :S
<HeMan> delhage: så skapar du ett C-program som döper filen till \0\0\0 så går det bra
<realubot> lilleman72: Det verkar som om du ska lägga till /usr/sbin/nologin i /etc/shells
<realubot> lilleman72: Jag är inte säker. Jag lovar inte att det är säkert. :S
<lilleman72> realubot: finns det inget LÄTTARE progg att använda sig av??
<delhage> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filename
<delhage> HeMan: nope
<realubot> lilleman72: Det kanske bara gäller om du använder FTPS.
<realubot> lilleman72: Har datorerna Ubuntu?
<realubot> lilleman72: Elker kör du med en Windows-dator?
<lilleman72> realubot: denna e ubuntu
<HeMan> delhage: är rätt säker på att det inte stämmer i Linux
<lilleman72> men den andra jag har e wibn
<lilleman72> win
<realubot> lilleman72: Och klienten är Windows?
<lilleman72> mm
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> lilleman72: Jag vet tyvärr inte. Jag tycker inte det ska vara så krångligt.
<realubot> lilleman72: Det verkar ju mest vara att tuta och köra ju.
<lilleman72> realubot:  det funkar
<lilleman72> tack
<realubot> lilleman72: Ansluta till FTP:n direkt mer eller mindre.
<realubot> lilleman72: Aha, se där. :)
<realubot> lilleman72: Vad var felet innan?
<lilleman72> realubot:  vore ju bra om jag la till RÄTT port så jag kan komma åt servern :P
<delhage> HeMan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4 och http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3 håller inte med dig
<HeMan> delhage: I stand corrected!
<delhage> inte http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Btrfs heller
<delhage> så då kan jag sluta nu? ;)
<HeMan> delhage: hmm, tror iofs det är filsystemsspecifika regler... :)
<delhage> vad vinner jag för pris
<lilleman72> realubot: vilket kommando nyttjar jag i terminalen för att se vlken process osm drar mest kapacitet?
<HeMan> lilleman72: beror på vad för kapacitet du vill mäta
<delhage> HeMan: det är klart, det är ju filer vi pratar om
<HeMan> lilleman72: top om du vill kolla CPU
<Barre> att slå HeMan på fingrarna är värt en öl, nästa gång tillfälle ges så kan du inkassera denna ädla dryck av mig delhage
<lilleman72> maskinen käns SLÖ
<HeMan> lilleman72: iotop för io
<lilleman72> kan man rensa ram?
<delhage> Barre: kommer du på foss-sthlm mötet?
<lilleman72> HeMan: vad e det?
<HeMan> lilleman72: så länge den inte swappar så är det inget problem
<HeMan> lilleman72: vad e vad?
<Barre> delhage: nope, försöker få tid men det skiter sig alltid i min proiritering
<delhage> ok
<lilleman72> HeMan: vad e iotop?
<HeMan> lilleman72: det kollar hur mycke disk-IO som används
<lilleman72> ok
<HeMan> lilleman72: dvs hur många kB/s processerna läser och skriver
<lilleman72> okey
<HeMan> lilleman72: men bara mot disk
<HeMan> lilleman72: inte mot tex nätverk
<lilleman72> men jag hade en MASSA bash igång såg jag innan
<lilleman72> jag har 5st mono igång=?
<lilleman72> cpu pendlar mellan 45 och 98%
<larsemil> Jag börjar bli sugen på en padda
<larsemil> kvack
<lilleman72> muuu
<Barre> larsemil: köp en xoom, utvärdera och återkom till mig om den är bra eller anus. :)
<delhage> larsemil: min nya x201 är super
<kodein> den verkar ju faktiskt relativt värd.
<delhage> jaha, ni snackar om pekdatorer... i min värld är en padda en thinkpad
<kodein> i min värld är en padda ett groddjur
<larsemil> Barre: bättre ide, du köper en xoom till mig, jag utvärderar och om den är bra köper du en till
<delhage> snap
<kodein> om den inte är bra så får Barre tillbaks den?
<larsemil> precis
<larsemil> far deal- om någon annan vill föra så så är det också okej
<larsemil> göra
<realubot> Jag kollade in Toshibas netbook med Android. Det var den tunnast netbook jag har hållit. Påminner om nya Mac Air i tjockleken.
<realubot> Den här: http://news.cnet.com/8301-13924_3-20015201-64.html
<HeMan> nu är det ju quad core platta som gäller!
<HeMan> Kal-el, http://www.androidcentral.com/nvidia-quad-core-mobile-processor-demo
<realubot> Det stora problemet med alla mobila enheter är att få arbetsro med dom. Hur ska man jobba effektivt med en läsplatta mitt i rusningstrafiken? Desktop is the shit.
<realubot> Och ergonomin sen... tss.
<HeMan> realubot: yeah! desktop i rusningstrafiken!
<HeMan> platta är till för att konsumera data, dator är till för att producera data
<realubot> Konsumera vad? Nyheter, bloggar, webbtv?
<HeMan> realubot: data
<HeMan> realubot: allt som är data
<realubot> Mhm.
<realubot> Konsumera data som blir till information i hjärnan på användaren. Typ som Aftobladet.
<realubot> Informationen stressar sönder hjärnan. Det kokar över.
<realubot> Det finns det forskning på. vi blir stressade av att alltid vara på alerten.
<lilleman72> Hatar PlayZeek.comś HITBOX
<lilleman72> värre servrar får man fan leta efter
<realubot> Vad tycker ni om w3m. Duger den som webbläsare eller finns det för många drawbacks för att surfa effektivt med webbläsaren?
<HeMan> data är information
<arand> Jag vet inte om OpenID login-problemen är lösta, annars är w3m trevlig, men nödlösning alltsooftast
<arand> s/oo/om(
<tobier> realubot: jag ser ingen mening med att ha en minimaliskt webbläsare
<larsemil> inte jag heller. webbläsaren är det viktigate programmet i datorn
<tobier> w3m kanske duger om man endast sitter och läser text på cleana HTML-sidor
<tobier> eller som nödlösning om typ X.org dör
<HeMan> jepp, det är därför jag kör med wget -O - som web-läsare! :-P
<HeMan> jag drog just in Noscript på min jobbdator
<HeMan> så underbart det är!
<tobier> jag har stängt av javascript i Chromium :)
<tobier> efter en kurs i Datasäkerhet blev jag lagomt paranonid
<HeMan> jag vill gärna ha Javascript på tex gmail
<HeMan> och möjligheten att tillfälligt tillåta javascript på vissa sidor tycker jag är otroligt bra
<tobier> HeMan: ja, då kan man bara tillåta javascript på gmail i Chrome :)
<HeMan> tobier: men när man går in på tex hockeyligan.se första gången utan javascript blir man lite irriterad
<tobier> HeMan: äh, det är väl bra
<HeMan> tobier: och att tillåta den tillfälligt känns bättre än permanent
<HeMan> tobier: mmm, just den sidan tappar rätt mycke av sin charm när den bara visar rubriker...
<arand> Har någon en bra känsla för ThunderB vs Evolution, är det saker som saknas i E eller är det hyfsat likvärdiga ändå?
<tobier> HeMan: ja, men om du nu litar på sidan så är det ju bara att tillåta javascript på den?
<tobier> HeMan: jag ser inte problemet?
<HeMan> tobier: ne jag litar inte på sidan för all framtid
<HeMan> tobier: jag vill bara lita på den tillfälligt
<tobier> möh, hockeyligan är nog en töntig sida ändå ;) bäst att blocka den!
<HeMan> tobier: :)
<realubot> HeMan: Nej. Data blir till information. Data är bara 1:or och 0:or. Det är är hjärnan som tolkar det till information.
<HeMan> realubot: nej, 1:or och 0:or är information
<realubot> Nope.
<HeMan> hehe, lifehacker.com funkar rätt dåligt utan javascript
<HeMan> realubot: jepp, 1:or och 0:or är definitionen på information
<realubot> Nja...
<HeMan> realubot: kan rekommendera en bok som heter Märk världen, där diskuteras informationsbegreppet rätt ingående
<realubot> När jag var ung och läste på universitet så skiljde man på data och infromation.
<HeMan> realubot: bland annat
<realubot> *information
<realubot> HeMan: Vem har skrivit den boken då?
<HeMan> realubot: Tor Nörretranders
<HeMan> realubot: ISBN 9789100570705
<realubot> "Märk världen är berättelsen om en rad häpnadsväckande vetenskapliga upptäckter som ifrågasätter invanda föreställningar om medvetande, information och civilisation. Den danske författaren och vetenskapsjournalisten Tor Nørretranders utmanande översikt över epokgörande genombrott i naturvetenskapens syn på världen kommer här i en efterlängtad nyutgåva."
<realubot> Den låter iofs intressant.
<HeMan> realubot: den är mycket intressant!
<tobier> Data kan ju vara vad som helst
<tobier> typ, mätdata
<tobier> eller 1:or och 0:or
<HeMan> tobier: och mätdata är inte information då?
<tobier> HeMan: jag skulle kalla det data
<realubot> Vad har dom hittat på på TPB. När man söker på sv. så blir det ju helkasst.
<HeMan> tobier: men data är ju information
<realubot> Replacement characters istället för å,ä och ö. Hur står det till med teckenkodningen på TPB?
<tobier> HeMan: typ, en textbok har information, en tabell har data
<HeMan> tobier: same same, en tabell innehåller information
<tobier> HeMan: data påstår jag
<HeMan> tobier: och en textbok består av en massa data
<kodein> information är data+metadata.
<HeMan> inte enbart
<kodein> data: 1 1 2 3 5 8 13
<realubot> Jag köpte en bok på Bokia eller vad det var och sen tankade jag hem en annan bok på TPB. Jag hann ju inte ens komma till kassan på Bokias sajt innan boken från TPB var hemma.
<kodein> metadata: fibonacciserien
<HeMan> man pratar även om information och exformation
<HeMan> exformation är den information man förväntas ha för att tillgodogöra sig informationen
<kodein> jag har också köpt en bok på bokia.
<HeMan> kodein: men 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 är ju information
<realubot> HeMan: Den är väldigt viktig. Det märker man t.ex. när man börjar få koll på Linux lite hur mycket lättare man har att snappa upp kunskap om systemet från guider m.m.
<HeMan> realubot: jo
<kodein> HeMan: nä, det är data, en meningslös hög siffror tills du tillskriver den någon sorts sammanhang
<HeMan> kodein: nej, den säger 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 som är information
<realubot> Det blir en positiv spiral. Har man kunskap så får man lättare mer kunskap.
<realubot> Eller nåt. :S
<HeMan> kodein: men om man ska tolka den behövs mer information
<kodein> HeMan: sluta ha fel.
<HeMan> kodein: :)
<HeMan> kodein: eller så läser du med Märk världen
<realubot> kodein: Hur känns det?
<kodein> realubot: att alltid ha rätt? ganska bra.
<realubot> kodein: Att ha köpt en bok på Bokia.
<kodein> HeMan: varför ska jag behöva läsa populärvetenskapligt tjafs?
<HeMan> kodein: för att få reda på vad data och information är eftersom du inte vet det
<realubot> HeMan: Det är inte säkert Märk världen har rätt.
<tobier> Märk världen är säkert skriven av någon tråkig humanist
<tobier> dom säger inget vettigt ändå
<HeMan> ne, det är en riktigt bra bok
<tobier> HeMan: men skriven av en humanist?
<kodein> HeMan: jag har en examen i informationssystem, jag skulle nog säga att jag har ganska goda kunskaper i ämnet.
<HeMan> den är rätt tvärvetenskaplig
<realubot> Såg ni Uppdrag Granskning igår om nanopartiklar? Har ni koll på om det finns nanopartiklar i materialet i hårdvaran i datordelar ni köper?
<HeMan> kodein: det låter inte så
<virtuald> realubot: det finns det säkert
<tobier> HeMan: och varifrån får du din expertis?
<kodein> Data are often viewed as the lowest level of abstraction from which information and then knowledge are derived
<realubot> Naj, han var vetenskapsjournalist. Jag tror han är en gammal kemist som har blivit journalist på äldre dar.
<kodein> att din danske vän Tor inte kan abstrahera lägre än information är ju ditt och hans problem.
<kodein> därunder kommer nämligen data.
<HeMan> kodein: precis, det är ju det jag sa
<HeMan> kodein: data är information
<HeMan> kodein: "lowest level"
<kodein> NEJ
<kodein> kunskap är den högsta kunskapsformen. denna får man genom att destillera information. information får man genom att destillera data.
<tobier> aye. data i sig ger ingen ifnromation
<HeMan> men det är ur en human synvinkel
<kodein> pratade vi inte om naturvetenskap?
<kodein> är det en jävla filosofisk diskussion nu?
<HeMan> ska man överföra information mellan två platser är data och information samma sak
<realubot> "The terms information and knowledge are frequently used for overlapping concepts. The main difference is in the level of abstraction being considered. Data is the lowest level of abstraction, information is the next level, and finally, knowledge is the highest level among all three.[citation needed] Data on its own carries no meaning. For data to become information, it must be interpreted and take on a meaning. F
<realubot> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Data
<HeMan> ne, det började med att jag sa att man konsumerar data på en platta och producerar data på en dator
<HeMan> och jag hävdade i det faller att data är information
<realubot> Jag håller fast vid att data blir till information när hjärnan tolkar den. Data i sig självt är meningslös. Det är först när datan körs genom en tolk som den blir till information.
<realubot> 10.04 är meningslöst men Ubuntu 10.04 är en version av ett operativsystem för hjänan tolkar det så.
<realubot> *hjärnan
<HeMan> 10.04 är data och information, men för att tillgodogöra sig den behövs exformation
<realubot> Jo, så kan man se det. Men då är information+exinformation samma sak som data+metadata, typ.
<HeMan> metadata och också data
<realubot> data+tolk då då.
<kodein> exformation är alltså en term dansk-Tor själv uppfunnit.
<kodein> en populärvetenskaplig författare.
<HeMan> jo det heter nått annat i språkvärlden, kommer inte ihåg vad det heter där
<HeMan> så om man kommer på egna termer är man populärvetenskaplig? intressant!
<kodein> nä, men om man skriver populärvetenskap är man nödvändigtvis varken forskare eller insatt
<HeMan> aja, det är en itressant bok ändå
<realubot> Det här med att det bara går att ha 4 logiska partitioner. Är det något som är hårdvaruspecifikt eller är det något som bygger på Linux?
<HeMan> realubot: det är partitionstabellstypen
<realubot> Och varför går det bara att ha 4 logiska partitioner?
<realubot> HeMan: Ok.
<HeMan> realubot: den härstammar från någon gång på 80-talet
<realubot> HeMan: Så det är mer en standard än en mening då eller vad?
<HeMan> realubot: men kör med LVM så slipper du fundera så mycke på det
<realubot> Så LVM är som virtualbox för partitioner? :S
<kodein> hårdvarra
<HeMan> realubot: jao, det är (oftast) BIOS som kräver den typen för att kunna boota
<realubot> HeMan: Aha.
<HeMan> realubot: tex Apple som kör med EFI kan ha GPT som partitionstabell och där kan man ha hur många partitioner som helst
<realubot> HeMan: Ok.
<kodein> hur många som helst?
<realubot> Och EFI är inbyggt i BIOS då, typ?
 * kodein skapar 500 miljarder partitioner
<kodein> EFI ersätter BIOS
<HeMan> realubot: nja, EFI är i stället för BIOS på dom
<realubot> Jaha.
<HeMan> realubot: det finns "vanlig" hårdvara som har både BIOS och EFI
<realubot> Vad är den stora skillnaden mellan EFI och BIOS då?
<HeMan> var ett tag sedan jag höll på med EFI-prylar, men EFI har bla ett litet språk inbyggt och den kan köra utan extern bootloader om jag inte missminner mig
<K350> äh "Display" image viewer för terminalen finns inte i repot:-/
<kodein> uEFI är inte en 80-talsteknologi som skakats fram lite snabbt för att IBM skulle få ut den första IBM-PC:n på marknaden
<HeMan> lite synd att man inte valde tex open firmware isf EFI
<kodein> det är istället en 90-talsteknologi som det lagts lite mer eftertanke bakom
<kodein> openboot var rätt fint, jo
<HeMan> forth ftw!
<K350> Ngn som känner till ngt bildvnisngsprogram för terminalen annat än Display?
<realubot> K350: Ja, imagemagick väl?
<HeMan> David S. Miller gjorde en av dom första SCSI-drivarna till SPARC-linux först i Forth...
<realubot> Eller det kanske bara är för att editera...
<realubot> /editera/redigera/
<amelia> forth <3
<kodein> tja, när man faktiskt skriver ett jäkla os i bootloadern...
<HeMan> typ LinuxBIOS... :)
<realubot> K350: xloadimage?
<kodein> coreboot kunde ha blivit något...
<kodein> coreboot-ladda en gpxe som i sin tur nätbootar vfsh. man kan inte göra klienter så mycket tunnare än så :)
<K350> realubot: dunno. har du kört det själv?
<kodein> nu går det ju iofs att göra ungefär samma sak på t.ex. ett intel-NIC, men...
<K350> realubot: ximageloader är för X
<K350> realubot: "Display" skulle vara ngt. Men finns inte i något repo:-/
<realubot> K350: Jag har aldrig testat det.
<realubot> K350: Aja, det är klart det är. :(
<realubot> GÃ¥r det att visa bilder utan X? :S
<K350> realubot: ingen aning. Jag kan ingenting om sånt.......
<kodein> du kan köra mot framebuffern direkt.
<kodein> se t.ex. ubuntus splash vid uppstart.
<kodein> goggla lite på directfb ;)
<larsemil> ä+4~´
<larsemil> 4~~~rickard / rOc@vK<5CTvqGDi"UP:|Ou>Irickard / rOc@vK<5CTvqGDi"UP:|Ou>Irickard / rOc@vK<5CTvqGDi"UP:|Ou>Irickard / rOc@vK<5CTvqGDi"UP:|Ou>Irickard / rOc@vK<5CTvqGDi"UP:|Ou>Irickard / rOc@vK<5CTvqGDi"UP:|Ou>Irickard / rOc@vK<5CTvqGDi"UP:|Ou>Irickard / rOc@vK<5CTvqGDi"UP:|Ou>Irickard / rOc@vK<5CTvqGDi"UP:|Ou>Irickard / rOc@vK<5CTvqGDi"UP:|Ou>Irickard / rOc@vK<5CTvqGDi"UP:|Ou>Irickard / rOc@vK<5CTvqGDi"UP:|Ou>I~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<delhage> jomenvisst
<Barre> larsemil: prosit?
<larsemil> haha jag såg inte ens att hon kom i närheten av datorn
<realubot> larsemil: Använd pastebin nästa gång.
<larsemil> realubot: vad är det?
<coobra> realubot: /quitpartDIE
<realubot> !pastebin | larsemil
<ubot2> larsemil: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<realubot> Hoho
<larsemil> vadå klistra in
<delhage> ska man ha lim då eller?
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Skriv ut det på papper och klistra fast pappret på skärmen.
<dagon_> maxjezy: jag råkade somna men din renderering var fin fast med lite starkt ljus
<larsemil> maxjezy: du håller på att bli riktigt vass jue!
<realubot> Hur avkmarkerar man Flash-spelaren i Firefox? Det är jobbigt att behöva leta efter musen så fort man vill navigera med tangentbordet.
<realubot> Finns det inget snabbkommando?
<realubot> Jag måste klicka på en tom yta på webbsidan för att tangentbordet ska sluta styra Flash-spelaren.
<realubot> xmonad verkar mer populärt än awesome och ion3.
<speakman> xmonad <3
<larsemil> jag säger awesome. awesome är grymt, det är awesome
<phnom> larsemil: Hittade hem till i3 istället :)
<phnom> xmonad är ett härke att confa om man inte kan haskell...
 * Barre är lite intresserad av terrastore och undrar om någon här har kört det
<larsemil> Barre: vad är det?
<larsemil> läser men förstår inte
<Philip5> Barre: nej men du verkar vara en bra försökskanin
<puttek-> Vkkk
<puttek> Någon som har ett bra tips på hur man får tag i en avskiljare under bokmärksmenyn i firefox?
<Philip5> puttek: de är bara att lägga till
<puttek> Philip5: Jo, lägga till är inga problem, men att flytta på en är jättesvårt. :p
<Philip5> högeklicka och lägg till "separator"
<puttek> Den fattar ju inte att man tar tag i den och vill flytta på den. Det går väl inte flytta på ett bokmärke?
<Philip5> nej du går in i organisera bookmarks så kan du flytta demsom du vill
<puttek> Ja, nu funkade det
<puttek> Mystiskt.
<Philip5> eller bara att du gjorde rätt ;)
<puttek> Jag gjorde ju på samma sätt. :D
<puttek> Det gick till och med att flytta på själva bokmärket nu, så något måste varit fel innan. :)
<puttek> Nä, dags att packa det sista och bege sig till tåget. Ha det
<Barre> larsemil: ett object-store, eller document-store som verkar vara inressant
 * Barre skall studs nätverket efter omkonfiguration av vlan, kommer jag inte tbx så har jag gjort fel O.o
<Barre> är jag kvar?
<Barre> :)
<larsemil> nixx
<larsemil> ser inget du skriver
<Barre> och jag ser inte vad du skriver för larsemil, du är på /ignore
<Barre> :P
<tobier> sa någon nåt?
<tobier> jag såg nämligen inget
<Barre> va?
<amelia> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=613083 <- haha
<ubot2> Debian bug 613083 in libreoffice-common "libreoffice-common: Deletes /share and /user in preinst" [Critical,Fixed]
<tobier> amelia: fail!
<amelia> tobier: minst
<Barre> ooops
<phnom> Hatar när det händer...
<Barre> ahh... vad enkelt det blev med vlan-taggning om man laddade 8021q modulen O.o
<larsemil> bamsefar: pengar insatta.
<amelia> oooh, pengar!
<larsemil> bamsefar: vi hade gärna fått något sorts kvitto ändå
<larsemil> amelia: inte till dig
<amelia> larsemil: säker?
<larsemil> amelia: såvida du inte är bamsefars kompis som säljer switcharna så
<bamsefar> larsemil: Vi kollar på det.
<amelia> larsemil: nej, men atm är jag den enda som har access till switcharna. :P
<amelia> bamsefar: <3
<xyzp> xenon eller vad det var hadde vjag väl?
<larsemil> amelia: hade jag fått det billigare om jag betalat dig istället?
<amelia> larsemil: nej. :P
<bamsefar> amelia: <3 indeed
<xyzp> amelia,  dagens
<amelia> hej xyzp
<larsemil> amelia: dåså
<larsemil> :)
<xyzp> allt bra med dig amelia å så?
<amelia> xyzp: bara bra, själv?
<xyzp> jora håller på att skriva ett personligt brev som tillägg till cv, så himla svårt
<larsemil> jak er snel hest, jak gillar att data
<xyzp> hej larsemil
<larsemil> xyzp: tips till personligt brev
<xyzp> jaaaa tack larsemil :-)
<dagon_> skriv "tack för att ni tog min tid helt i onödan. nu ska jag skicka till 35milj andra företag och få ett nej tack"
<xyzp> hehe
<johanbr> "Jag har en färsk examen och 20 års erfarenhet. Jag äter nätverkskablar till frukost. Chuck Norris lämnade kontinenten när jag besökte USA."
<dagon_> edit; "jag åt chuck norris till frukost när jag besökte USA"
<larsemil> du barre
<phnom> Finns det någon bra switch till urxvt så den forwardar alla ctrl-<tangent> till det som körs i terminalen, t.ex. vim?
<larsemil> phnom: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=urxvt+vim+ctrl
<phnom> larsemil: I can work the google, jag hittade bara inget sätt som inte var enormt omständigt (aka lägga in en rad för varje C-<tangent> kombination man kan komma på)
<larsemil> :)
<peetra> If I wear makeup, I'm fake? If I like to get dressed up, I'm stuck~up? If I say
<peetra> what I think, I'm a b!+@&amp;? If I cry sometimes, I'm a drama queen? If I have
<peetra> guy friends, I'm a slut? If I stand up for myself, I'm mouthy? Seems like you
<peetra> can't do anything now a days without being labeled.. So what, go ahead ...and label
<peetra> shit, sorry, fel fönster
<larsemil> haha
<phnom> \o/
<cHarNe2> exit
<cHarNe2> -.-
<larsemil> hahahaha idag skriver alla fel
<dagon_> inte jag
<dagon_> jag är 1337
<xyzp> efterlyst nu
<amelia> *gäsp*
<xyzp> *killar amelia under hakan*
<amelia> isch!
<xyzp> :-)
<Coffe> hur gör man , om man vill köpa ett ipv6nät ?
<amelia> fyller i tusen blanketter, skickar till ripe, offrar ett lamm och vänder kalsongerna ut och in varannan dag i fyra och en halv vecka
<Coffe> amelia,  vra de så du gjorde ? :P
<Coffe> var even
<amelia> nej, jag har inget ipv6-nät
<amelia> :(
<Coffe> jag e allt lite sugen på att börja testa
<virtuald> coffe: ip-adresser kostar inget
<xyzp> firefox.sh var medisinen
<realubot> dagon_: Hur gick det på anställningsinervjun?
<dagon_> intervjun gick bra
<dagon_> men chefen ringde för nån timme sen
<dagon_> då hade han ångrat sig i sista sekund
<realubot> Jaha.
<cHarNe2> ?
<cHarNe2> hade du blivit upsagt och sedan tog han tillbaks dig?
<dagon_> nej
<dagon_> okej, arbetsgivaren då
<cHarNe2> -.- fattar inte
<cHarNe2> :D
<realubot> dagon_: Glöm honom. Get over it...
 * dagon_ slaps cHarNe2 
<dagon_> jävligt störigt ändå när vi förhandlat lön och allt
<realubot> dagon_: Det kanske dom alltid gör? Det ingår i hela processen?
<dagon_> verkar jvligt konstigt
<realubot> Dom kanske fick in en bättre kandidat i sista stund.
<dagon_> det roliga var att de inte tog någon av de sökande
<dagon_> ingen fick jobbet
<realubot> ok, vem gick det till då?
<dagon_> ingen helt enkelt
<realubot> Är det inte tillsatt?
<dagon_> nope
<realubot> Nehe. Dom fortsätter leta då.
<dagon_> förmodligen
<dagon_> jag lurkade lite på nätet
<realubot> Dom letar nog efter mig.
<Norrland> eller så kom de fram till att de inte behövde mer folk iaf
<dagon_> och detta är det enda företaget han lyckats hålla med vinst
<dagon_> de andra 5 står still
<dagon_> det är nice att lurka
<realubot> Hehe
<dagon_> det skumma är att hans fru står skriven med på alla 6 företagen
<realubot> Näringsförbud?
<Norrland> dagon_: vad för företag?
<dagon_> vilket av dom? :D
<Norrland> de som du nästan fick jobb hos :)
<dagon_> ett litet mjukvaruutvecklarföretag
<dagon_> vilket långt ord :o
<dagon_> en chef och en anställd
<realubot> Jag tror inte det är så mycket att deppa för.
<dagon_> _väldigt_ litet
<dagon_> realubot: problemet är att det ligger 5km bort, perfekt avstånd
<dagon_> därför retar jag mig på det
<realubot> Mhm, det är det ju.
<dagon_> men men
<dagon_> de får skylla sig själva
<realubot> Konkurrera ut honom.
<realubot> dagon_: Bor du i en storstad?
<dagon_> inte direkt
<realubot> Nehe, då är det ju svårt.
<realubot> Att hitta ett lika bra jobb.
<realubot> Det löser sig...
<dagon_> får hoppas det
<realubot> It always does.
<realubot> Det finns inte en enda människa som har haft ett problem som inte har löst sig till slut. Inte i hela världshistorien.
<phnom> realubot: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Final_Solution ?
<realubot> phnom: Mer https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Eschatology
<aron_work> Får det skevaste problemet jag sett på länge: Kopierar filer över gbitnätverk, både testat scp och nfs. När jag kopierar går det ganska snabbt riktigt riktigt riktigt långsamt; 5-6MB per sek. Avbryter jag sedan transfern och börjar om går det ungefär så snabbt som gbit pallar med för att sedan när den väl kommer till nya filer gå ned till 5-6MB i sekunden igen
<aron_work> det är som att det går fort sålänge filerna finns i linux filsystemscache
<aron_work> Grejen är dock att disken är inte någon skitseg skräpdisk; en raid10 med hårdvaruraid
<aron_work> samma sak med den jag kopierar till
<aron_work> någon som sett det här tidigare?
<johanbr> aron_work, blir det skillnad om du kopierar till eller från /dev/null ?
<aron_work> skall se, sec
<aron_work> fast problemet blir ju nu, jag generar en testfil och lägger på raiden där strulet är
<aron_work> men den filen kommer ju cachas
<aron_work> hittade lösning där
<aron_work> då jävlar, skall se vad jag får ut
<aron_work> skumma grejer
<aron_work> får fin hastighet när jag skriver flat file till dev/null
<VATT> Hejsan igen. Nu har jag fixat det. Fast i denna gång blev det shell script :) Fungerar bra med matte.  Men hur kan jag göra så den loopar "Månad 1 så har du: xxxxx" "Månad 2 så har du: xxxxx" ??
<VATT> http://pastebin.com/GpnebgJh
<aron_work> förbannat skumt, får fortfarande skeva problemet via nfs
<aron_work> inga skrivproblem på burken som skall skriva heller
<aron_work> Hade det varit nätverk hade ju specifikt nätverket jävlats
<aron_work> oj, menar, då hade ju det gått slött hela tiden
<aron_work> inte att tidigare filer gått lika fort igen
<Norrland> aron_work: vad är det för hårdvara?
<Norrland> aron_work: det kan inte vara så att raidkontrollern är inställd på cache för säkerhet ist för cache för hastighet?
<aron_work> ena är någon halvny poweredge
<Norrland> mkay
<aron_work> båda kör nå LSI raidcontrollers, kommer inte exakt ihåg modellnummer
<aron_work> ena är attachad till en cab via SAS-kabel (PERC)
<aron_work> hmm
<aron_work> kommer ihåg att jag confade för att kunna whippa ut så mycket spridda skrivningar som möjligt
<aron_work> fast lokalt är läs & skriv snabbt
<Norrland> okey
<VATT> Norrland: Löste det nu :) Fast det blev inte precis som på javan :P
<Norrland> VATT: oki
<VATT> *VATT tänker och kanske ska fråga: Finns det några snälla Shell scriptare här som kan hjälpa mej med en eller två rader?
<VATT> :)
<VATT> http://pastebin.com/zwv0zuL2 Formeln är rätt nu iallafall.
<sjk> VATT, res=`($a....) |bc -l`
<VATT> Hur ska den klistras in?
<sjk> echo "Du har efter $n månader $res kronor\n"
<VATT> jaha, jag ska bara skriva res=`
<sjk> oj, res=`echo ($a...) |bc -l`, såklart
<sjk> Då sätts res till resultatet av det inom ``
<VATT> med ,?
<VATT> sjk: http://pastebin.com/xkRgSBA2
<VATT> Den ger error
<sjk> VATT, vad har du = $x till? :)
<VATT> det var gammal kod som jag försökte göra så ....1.02-1) = x
<VATT> sjk: Men den koden som du gjorde får ett error?
<VATT> sjk: oj, jag har glömt bort att ta bort $x :P
<VATT> sjk: nu, men jag får inte fram något "Månad: 1 så har du: x kr
<VATT> http://pastebin.com/8RxW6NyV
<xyzp> hej, en liten fråga :-)
<kodein> fråga!
<xyzp> Ingår Quicktime i VLC?
<dagon_> va?
<xyzp> jag fick reda på det nyss
<sjk> VATT, http://pastebin.com/CnUEvSpe
<VATT> sjk: uhh, jag kommer aldrig kunna lära mej ett programspråk ;)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<VATT> sjk: Det fungerar men hur kan man göra så den radar upp månad efter månad, rad efter rad?
<cHarNe2> VATT: det är bara shell-scrips som ser ut sådär wierd
<VATT> cHarNe2: Jo, men dom fungerar bra i matte ser jag :)
<kodein> om du menar "kan vlc spela .mov", så är svaret "ja".
<kodein> eller '"ja"', kanske
<dagon_> :>
<dagon_> den spelar även .3gp
<VATT> ingen som vet en kanal som man kan fråga om dom kan shell script?
<Norrland> VATT: är det vanliga bash script du tänker på?
<arand> VATT: #bash ?
<VATT> Måste fråga dom hur man kan loopa "Månad 1 har du x kr", Månad 2 har du x kr" månad 3 har du x kr"
<VATT> Norrland: ja
<arand> Men fråga inte om att fråga ;)
<Norrland> VATT: for-loop
<VATT> Koden ser ut så här
<VATT> http://pastebin.com/CnUEvSpe
<Norrland> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=bash+for-loop
<VATT> Den beskriver bara "MÃ¥nad 240 har du 3242342kr".
<lilleman72> snart får jag en bokstavskombination som heter duga......jag letar & letar efter där man ställer in tiden för screensavern...men jag hittar den inet..ngn vänlig själ som kan hjälpa mig????
<dagon_> System -> Inställningar -> Skärmsläckare
<lilleman72> dagon_: tack
<lilleman72> så jävla enkelt men ändå svårt :P
<dagon_> np
<dagon_> ibland är det så
<arand> Alltid lika irriterande att power setting och screensaver är separerade
<lilleman72> mm
<dagon_> allt som har med skärmen att göra kunde haft en entry i menyn
<lilleman72> sen e det då MIG vi pratar om...större blindstyre får man leta efter
<arand> Får hoppas de får bättre organisation med G3, men jag har en känsla av stt de helt enkelt tar bort alla inställningar istället, sin vana trogen :/
<cHarNe2> Norrland: http://live.lmgtfy.com/
<Norrland> hehe
<kodein> VATT: for FOO in {1..12}; do echo $FOO; done
<conrad_> en fråga varför heter nya ubuntu 10.10amd64
<conrad_> varför amd
<dagon_> y not
<dagon_> lol
<Haffe> Hello.
<dagon_> hola
<kodein> Haffe: Is your name Inigo Montoya?
<Haffe> No.
<arand> VATT: Är verkligen $res korrekt? enheten 1/mån² ser udda ut..
<Haffe> arand: Väldigt långsam acceleration?
<VATT> arnad: jo, den stämmer bra :) Men jag måste göra en Math.Pow som finns i java
<conke> men varför heter .iso filen amd64? varför amd?
<kodein> för att AMD lyckades bättre med en 64-bitars x86 än vad loltel gjorde.
<arand> conke: amd var först med 64bit, intel använder deras implementation
<kodein> IA64 != AMD64
<conke> akej då förstår jag
<conke> tackar
<conke> men det går väl köra med en itel quad?
<dagon_> ja
<conke> göt
<VATT> arand: Så ska det se ut, men vet inte om loop på bash hjälper :P http://pastebin.com/t12ZVhVZ
<zChris> har du bytt till bash nu VATT :D
<VATT> zChris: Nja, testade det lite. Såg att bash fungerade typ bättre när det gäller att räkna tal :)
<zChris> VATT, men det blir ändå inte rätt? :P
<VATT> zChris: Talet, Java programmet som du kodade, (jag har det kvar) den kan inte räkna till så många siffror, men tror formeln var fel. Ska länka progamet + formeln
<zChris> Det vore bra om du inkluderade indatan som ger rätt utskrift i pastebin
<zChris> VATT, jag har inte programmerat något java program :D
<VATT> zChris, var inte det du som hjälpte mej med programmet igår?
<zChris> jo :P men gjorde inge större ändringar vad jag vet ^^
<VATT> http://pastebin.com/5KfiVmP3
<zChris> Vad för indata ska ge vad för utdata?
<VATT> (10 000 * ((1.02^240) - 1)) / (1.02 - 1)  är den nya formeln, men jag tänker lägga in så varje månad så drar den 39 kr från kapitalet.
<VATT> indata? utdata?
<zChris> VATT, ja så att man kan kontrollera att det räknas rätt :P
<VATT> menar du koden?
<zChris> Nej alltså du anger ju 3 variabler så ska programmet räkna ut en summa varje månad
<VATT> Vid (10 000 * ((1.02^5) - 1)) / (1.02 - 1) så ska det bli exakt 52040.4016 kr
<zChris> på sista månaden?
<VATT> ja, efter 5 månader.
<VATT> zChris: Tyvärr så räknar det prorgammet fel:P
<zChris> 41216.07882484437Kronor blir det för mig efter 5 månader x)
<zChris> men som du säger
<zChris> så räknar den fel
<arand> VATT: Funkar for i in $(seq $n); do echo "($a*$i+$k*($i-1))" | bc -l; done
<VATT> arand: okej :) men skulle vara bra om man undvik att skriva koder här då det är lätt att blanda ihop dom med text :)
<VATT> arand: Okej, den fungerar man räknar inte rätt :D
<VATT> ser att formeln är fel :) lätt fixat
<zChris> :)
<arand> Måst ha fattat fel med vad du ska räkna, för enligt mig ger din formel inte rätt svar om man skulle vilja räkna ut det rakt av...
<VATT> hmm,, ändrade den nu och den stämmer bra...föutom att den ger samma sak hela tiden :)P
<VATT> arand: http://pastebin.com/xQDSZXjK
<VATT> Den skriver siffrorna 57444367.57647192580375000000 flera gånger rad på rad, rad efter rad.
<arand> VATT: byt $n mot $i i formeln
<arand> VATT: $n är maxvärde, $i iterator i det här fallet
<VATT> arand: seq: argument saknas
<VATT> Försök med "seq --help" för mer information.
<arand> "I formeln"
<VATT> fast, menade du båda $n? finns tv
<VATT> vå
<VATT> två
<arand> Ändra det i formeln inte den i seq
<VATT> okok, testar nu
<arand> seq behöver ett maxvärde, formeln behöver en iterator
<VATT> arand: Stämmer till 100%:)
<arand> Nice
<VATT> ska bara skriva in månad 1 o.s.v
<arand> echo "månad $i"
<VATT> arand: i vilken rad då?
<arand> VATT: for i in $(seq $n); do echo -ne "månad $i har du SEK" ; echo "($a*(($k^$i)-1))/($k-1)" | bc -l; done
<arand> http://pastebin.com/cg8himRk
<VATT> arand: Du verkar vara haj på detta :)
<arand> Har petat med bash en del, skoj tidsfördriv :)
<VATT> jo ser det :) Du vet inte direkt så man kan fixa till så man skriver 2 istället för 1.02?
<arand> Men egentligen kan jag inte speciellt mycket, och troligtvis är lösningarna inte riktigt Right Way®
<VATT> arand: Kan man skriva så här
<VATT> for i in $(seq $n); do echo "månad $i har du" ; echo "($a*(($k^$i)-1))/($k-1)" echo "SEK" | bc -l; done
<VATT> Alltså det blir
<VATT> 45188738.39744311400540000000
<VATT> månad 229 har du SEK
<arand> VATT: Nae, måstehålla ihop bc och ditt uttryck antar jag...
<VATT> Det ska vara "Vid månad $s har du x SEK"
<phnom>  do echo "m�nad $i har du ($a*(($k^$i)-1))/($k-1) SEK" | bc -l; done ?
<VATT> phnom: nja, det blev syntax error "do"
<phnom> Nehe, då ville den inte räkna.
<phnom> Du har nog glömt ett semikolon annars, känns som om det borde vara echo "m�nad $i har du" ; echo "($a*(($k^$i)-1))/($k-1)"; echo "SEK" istället, men jag bara höftar :P
<VATT> Uppdaterat: (10000 * ((1.02^3) - 1)) / (1.02 - 1) -39
<VATT> -39 ska vara -c. Alltså contage
<VATT> courtage
<arand> http://pastebin.com/8qRkX67a right?
<arand> Eller lite mera läsligt: http://pastebin.com/jWFGFFj8
<arand> Om du tar bort -n flaggan behövs inte \n newline symbolen på slutet, det kommer automatiskt
<arand> hmm, varken -ne behövs då, as it were
<VATT> Hmm, vad bra :) Det fungerar bra, men har märkt att den räknar inte på 2% på den första månaden. Egentligen så är den andra månaden, månad 1.
<arand> hela uträkningen är omsluten med $( ) det vill säga räknas ut separat och ger tillbaka resultatet
<arand> Hmm, det gäller väl att lägga någon -1 där någonstans...
<VATT> jo, så den kan inte göra så månad 1 börjar på 10 200 kr?
<VATT> om man nu väljer 2%
<VATT> arand: Kan man skriva så här? "($a*(($k^$i)-1))/($k-1)$-c" alltså $-c?
<arand> Hmm...
<VATT> Det är för varje köp/månad så dras det 39 kr
<arand> Antar att c=39, så då blir det väl: ($a*(($k^$i)-1))/($k-1)-$c
<VATT> ok ska testa
<VATT> hmm,, nu verkar den räkna courtage :) Lade till en extra rad som den frågade efter curtage
<arand> eller till och med: ($a*(($k^$i)-1))/($k-1)-$c*$i
<VATT> vad är det för skillnad på den då?
<arand> *$i
<arand> 39*månadsiteratorn
<VATT> så efter varje köp/månad så drars det då 39 kr? med denna formel ($a*(($k^$i)-1))/($k-1)-$c*$i
<arand> Tror så
<arand> I och med att $c*$i blir: 39*1,39*2,39*3, osv
<VATT> arand: Nu råkade jag förstöra min formel :P ser inte vad det är för fel på den
<VATT> echo "($a*(($k^$i)-1))/($k-1)-$c" bc -l) SEK\n"; done
<VATT> http://pastebin.com/PVV9z3ak nu skiver den bara ut formeln
<VATT> fattas | ser jag nu
<arand> Jo
<cahoot> om du läser vad du skrev ser du nog varför
<arand> MÃ¥ste kolla maten nu
<VATT> Ja, gör så du :) Tack för hjälpen. Nu fungerar programmet :D
<dagon_> $ ./epenis.sh
<dagon_> 880.2cm
<dagon_> ganska liten ändå
<maxjezy> dagon_, !
<maxjezy> gick det bra med ditt projekt igår?
<dagon_> nja, somnade sen
<Philip5> dagon_ & maxjezy: är ni igång nu och gnabbar ;)
<dagon_> :p
<Philip5> love birds ;P
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> jag tittade på lite ancient aliens och nått annat skräp som kom efter det
<maxjezy> Philip5, du din svikare
<maxjezy> somnade ju tidigt igår
<dagon_> ja, Philip5 bara stack utan att ens säga god natt
<maxjezy> :(
<Philip5> kan jag inte tänka mig
<maxjezy> Philip5, ge oss ditt telefonnr så vi kan skicka ett godnatt sms iaf om du dissar så där snabbt
<maxjezy> annars kan vi inte sova av oro
<dagon_> haha
<maxjezy> jag avinstallerade flash on installerade det igen
<maxjezy> nu spinner det lite bättre
<maxjezy> kan flash gegga ihop sig?
<dagon_> jag kör i minitube
<dagon_> flash är skit så varför inte?
<maxjezy> minitube har börjat fungera bättre också
<dagon_> jag kör 1.4
<dagon_> bombilerade själv
<maxjezy> jag kör 1.3
<maxjezy> tycker den laddar in videos segt bara
<maxjezy> jag har ju 1000 megabit lina
<maxjezy> borde gå snabbare
<maxjezy> 100
<dagon_> jag har 8 men det går rätt fort för mig
<dagon_> iaf i minitube
<maxjezy> dagon_, har du sett swedish meal på youtube
<maxjezy> fan bästa jag sett
<Markslap> ^^
<dagon_> hmm, tror inte det
<maxjezy> sök på minitube
<maxjezy> it's good for you
<maxjezy> pytt i pannan är bäst
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0L40f39bPII
<maxjezy> a
<Conrad_> Tjenare, är rätt ny på ubuntu. Känns bra som fan men det enda som ej fungerar är ljudet, verkar vaara en klasiker att det inte fungerar.
<Conrad_> vad ska jag göra
<Conrad_> har ett p5q-e moderkort och kör spdif
<tobier> Conrad_: jag har aldrig haft problem med ljud..
<Norrland> Conrad_: öppna terminalen och skriv "alsamixer"
<Conrad_> japp har den framme
<Norrland> om du ser något om spdif med gråmarkerad MM, markera den stapel och tryck en gång på m-tangenten
<Conrad_> hmm jag har fan inga staplar på någon av de som heter pdif
<Conrad_> och det händer inget när jag markerar dem och trycker på "m" de blir bara gröna
<Norrland> Conrad_: kollat till höger?
<Norrland> det kan finnas fler staplar än som visas
<Norrland> du får scrolla med piltangenterna
<Conrad_> a det fanns en massa ska men det borde vara en grå stapel vid nångon spdif
<Norrland> när de blir gröna använder du pil-upp för att öka volymen för den anslutninen
<Conrad_> det går tyvär inte, händer inget när jag har markerat den gröna och trycker pil upp
<Conrad_> det finns inga staplar till någon av spdif in/ut gångarna
<Norrland> ah
<Norrland> hm
<Norrland> vad har du kopplat till spdif porten?
<Conrad_> ett logitech z5500 system
<Norrland> okey
<Norrland> vet inte hur det är med spdif om du kan kontrollera volymen via pcn eller om det sker vid högtalaren/förstärkaren
<Norrland> Conrad_: vad visar pcm?
<Norrland> och master?
<Conrad_> pcm står på 97 och master 67 så det borde ju fan funka nu
<Conrad_> tackar för att du hjälper till
<Norrland> ok
<Norrland> nå
<Norrland> np
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Haffe> Jag känner mig korkad.
<Haffe> En vara för $20.
<Haffe> Frakten gick på $11
<kodein> vadå. jag hade en varukorg på $30, de ville ta $60 i frakt.
<kodein> jag struntade i det istället.
<Haffe> Fast det var öronpluggar till mina svindyra hörlurar.
<kodein> aha.
<Haffe> Så jag var mer eller mindre tvungen att köpa.
<kodein> inhemsk frakt kan ju gå på mer än $11.
<johanbr> dealextreme.com säljer massa saker med gratis frakt
<Markslap> johanbr: Dom säljer la allt utan frakt?
<johanbr> kan nog t.o.m vara så
<Umeaboy> yeager: Här?
<Umeaboy> Kan jag PM:a?
<VATT> ja
<Umeaboy> VATT: Que?
<VATT> Toyota?
<Umeaboy> Nej, Volkswagen givetvis.
<Umeaboy> Keine deutch.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> Das auto.
<Philip5> säkert en och annan microsoftnerd som är extra glad när de läser sånt här: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.369277/linuxhaveri-pa-londonborsen
<Umeaboy> Philip5: EN Linux av världen medans Windows täcker 99% & har problem varje dag.
<Umeaboy> Då ser det genast bättre ut.
<maxjezy> crazy
<Umeaboy> ;)
<maxjezy> http://www.az-news.org/se/?c=cse&k=AAAAALSOGgDS.WcAAAAAAPORFwAAAAAAAgAQAAQAAAAAAP8AAAAFGJBjJQAAAAAAGUkEAAAAAABScB8AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADMgg8AAAAAAAIAAwAAAAAAsOzbNS4BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAwVMpkqAAAAAAAAAAAAAACgSKFPAAAAAA0AAAAAAAAADQAAAAAAAAA=
<dagon_> jäklar vilken länk
<maxjezy> arbetslös mamma som tjänar nästan 50 tusen i månaden
<maxjezy> klicka på den så tjänar piratebay en extra hacka!
<maxjezy> hitta den som annons på piratebay
<dagon_> :>
<Philip5> låter för bra för att vara sant
<Umeaboy> Jo.
<Umeaboy> Känns sektliknande.
<dagon_> va, säger du? :P
<dagon_> hade det varit på riktigt hade ju alla gjort det
<dagon_> då hade jag inte suttit och sökt jobb :P
<Umeaboy> När jag ser någon som kan visa upp en check som inte blir nekad så hade jag gjort det där.
<Umeaboy> Jag sitter hellre & gör online-undersökningar & får betalt.
<Umeaboy> panelen.nu & Comboloan.se
<Umeaboy> Visst är många av samma art, men det går ju att trycka Tab & sedan Vidare.
<madbear> någon som kör cupsd ? jävlar va cpu det drar
<t^> fan nu våldtar telenor mig IGEN!
<t^> :I
<Umeaboy> madbear: Kör inte det då!!!!!!!
<t^> ja men vafan inte som att byta strumpor ur garderoben
<Umeaboy> t^: VÃ¥ldta dem tillbaka.
<t^> önskar dom bara dog
<t^> allihopa
<t^> koka tvål på dom
<t^> och tvätta fötterna med
<Umeaboy> Nej, nu tog du allt i.
<t^> först sabbar dom hastigheten
<madbear> Umeaboy: behöver ju en printserver
<t^> nu shapear dom
<Umeaboy> Koka hellre soppa & mata till hundarna.
<Umeaboy> Ja, men det finns ju flera.
<t^> i samband med denna reklamation ska jag lejja en kamrat att göra internetärenden åt mig och skriva kvitto
<t^> 10k
<t^> som dom får betala
<Norrland> t^: 10k för vad?
<t^> ja han är dyr men känner bara honom. säkert bara han som orkar göra mina internetbestyr
<t^> han tar 10k i starttaxa och 0kr timmen
<t^> :D
<Umeaboy> Hur fasicken tar man bort något som man har installerat med make?
<t^> hade jag haft tänsten som jag AVTALAT fram hade jag ju inte behövs lejja bort arbetet
<Umeaboy> make uninstall fungerade inte.
<Norrland> Umeaboy: make uninstall
<Umeaboy> make: *** Ingen regel för att skapa målet "uninstall".  Stannar.
<Umeaboy> Norrland: Jag kompilerade Pidgin från source.
<Norrland> t^: vad har du för driftsavtal och vad är det för tjänst?
<Norrland> Umeaboy: okej
<Umeaboy> Insåg att protokollen inte kom med.
<UkuleleSolen> God kväll i stugan!
<Norrland> Umeaboy: vad står det i README filen?
<t^> driftavtal spelar ju knappast roll då dom styper hastighet och numera begränsar specifika paket ? :)
<t^> dom har redan fått betala 6k för hastighetsfloppen
<Norrland> t^: okey? Vad är det för tjänst du har riktigt?
<Norrland> privat eller företag?
<t^> men att låsa t.ex specifika hemsidor och t.ex torrent announce skadar mig ekonomiskt
<t^> privat
<Norrland> okej
<Norrland> låsa hemsidor på vilket sätt?
<Umeaboy> Ingenting om DET iaf.
<t^> ett exempel
<t^> nu sabbar dom mina tracker announcment paket
<Norrland> t^: jasså o.O hurdå?
<t^> någon typ av packet inspection
<t^> har redat fått höra att dom kör "fair-usage" som dom pillat in i mitt avtal i efterhand
<Norrland> okey.
<t^> dom försöker ju kröa en ala-usa-avtal och skriva in en punkt som säger vi får skriva vad vi vill på avtalet i efterhand i smyg
<t^> men det gillas ju knappast juridiskt sett i sverige
<Norrland> hur påverkar deras packetfilter dig ekonomiskt?
<t^> kanske fungerar för ms och apple
<t^> kan inte uträtta mina vardagsärenden så får åsidosätta jobb och andra bestyr
<t^> och lejja kamrater att hjälpa mig
<t^> det får telenor betala
<Norrland> öh?
<t^> dom som bryter mot avtal :)
<Norrland> så du jobbar med att tanka torrents?
<Norrland> eller va?
<t^> nej men om jag t.ex inte kan bedriga studier genom att tanka hem öppna programvaror genom torrent
<UkuleleSolen> Hur bra stöd finns det för BlueRay i Ubuntu?
<t^> behöver torrent för att livet ska fungera
<t^> därför jag betalar för internet
<t^> nu när dom börjar shapea lär jag avsluta all annan aktivitet och försöka lösa detta. vart i telefonkö i 20 minuter nu
<t^> vem ska betala det?
<t^> inte jag
<t^> 20 minuter av mitt liv är värt mera än deras liv om du frågar mig även om jag kollar på kvinnofängelset
<t^> jävla norrbaggar
<Norrland> t^: så du är mer värd som människa än de som jobbar hos telenor?
<t^> den vanlige arbetaren på telenor får inte ens veta vad "fair-usage" är
<t^> säljarna får inte veta vad det är
<t^> inget jag hittar på. har telefonloggar som styrker detta
<t^> därav dom fått betala en gång
<Norrland> t^: de måste ju stå i nått tjänsteavtal då
<t^> men "fair-usage" som dom skriver in i efterhand för folk har jag fått förklarat att det innefattar hastighetsstrypning då nätet är "stressat" fast det handlar om att dom ska spara backbone
<t^> nu har dom ju börjat att shapea bort tracker announcement
<t^> det som är grejjen Norrland dom har skrivigt i avtalet precis som MS och apple enligt amerikansk standard att dom får ändra alla avtal efter eget tycke när dom känner för det
<t^> håller ej juridiskt i sverige men dom tror det är rätt
<t^> därav kommer dom få betala ännu en gång om detta inte fixas omgående då ekonomisk skada förorsakas i sambad med reklamationen
<Norrland> t^: ja. Men om de nu skrivit in det i nått avtal så måste det ju stå där nu om de ändrat det? De kan ju inte ha ett avtal som de går efter och sen ett avtal som de visar för kund?
#ubuntu-se 2011-02-18
<t^> dom ändrar ju när dom känner för det ? det som är grejjen ? kanske går att scripta så man begär avtalskvitto varannan timme?
<t^> ring supporten och fråga om dom begränsar internet eller vet vad "fair-usage" är. lovar dom har fortfarande inte berättat det för supporten även fast jag haft storbråk med småpamparna från norge
<Umeaboy> Norrland: När man gör make clean så borde gui'n försvinna va?
<Umeaboy> Även efter make distclean.
<Norrland> Umeaboy: va?
<Norrland> Umeaboy: har ingen aning
<Umeaboy> Okej.
<lowbowz> Vad menas egentligen med "pressläggningstid"? Nu har jag hört det i åratal men varken Wikipedia, fejk-Lexin eller Google vet.
<Umeaboy> Tiden det tar för en att lägga sig i en press.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> Nu var jag jolig
<t^> dom svarar inte alls på supporten på telenor
<Umeaboy> Inte.....
<t^> ska man ringa hem till bögjäveln som är vd?!
<t^> dygnet runt support my ass
<Umeaboy> De har väl helt enkelt glömt att uppdatera den delen av sin hemsida.
<t^> "Öppettider:	Dygnet runt, alla dagar."
<Umeaboy> Vet många som skulle behöva uppdatera.
<Umeaboy> Jag kommer då fram på 020 - 222 222.
<t^> har du fått prata med telefonist ?!
<t^> dom kanske inte vill svara när jag ringer ^^
<Umeaboy> Nej, för jag har inte tryckt in något mobilnummer.
<Umeaboy> Är inte kund hos dem idag.
<t^> kej
<t^> dom svarar då fan inte
<Umeaboy> Tycker att man blev lurad sist jag hade dem.
<t^> sitter och får höra tack för att du väntar bara
<t^> haha ja lurad blir man fan
<Umeaboy> Kortet skulle fungera i alla mobiler, men det fungerade inte i min.
<t^> får gråa hår av dom
<t^> tur för dom att man inte bor i sthlm
<Umeaboy> Då får du anmäla dem.
<t^> hade kastat mig i bilen och åkt raka vägen till första bästa styrelsemedlem
<Umeaboy> Allmänna reklamationsnämnden eller Ombudsmannan.
<Umeaboy> mannen
<t^> får oagressivt
<t^> brukar prata med så högt ansvariga personer som möjligt muntligt
<t^> sedan skriker jag och hotar tills dom säger fel
<Umeaboy> Då får du nog blinkande blå ljus bakom dig på vägen dit.
<t^> och slutligen tvingar dom att betala annars åker att ut på flashback
<t^> då får dom lida och känna obehag precis som jag
<t^> varför ska jag få det?
<t^> bryter inte mot någon lag
<Norrland> olaga hot?
<t^> om jag t.ex säger tyst norrland annars bjuder jag på pannkaka
<t^> anmäl
<t^> :D
<t^> haha
<t^> givetvis hotar jag ju enbart med att escalera deras vidriga beteende och varna konsumenter
<t^> inte att skada dom fysiskt osv
<t^> även om man önskar att vi levde på medeltiden ibland
<Umeaboy> Kasta en tårta på deras ansikten som de gjorde med Per Nuder.
<t^> har ju inspelningar sedan tidigare då dom ljuger om att dom börjat med fair usage sedan 2011 då det påträffats 2010
<t^> och att dom lurar kunder när man skriver avtal osv
<t^> supporten som jobbar där garanterar att dom inte stryper hastighet och formar trafik
<t^> fast dom gör det... bedrägeri säger jag
<t^> sedan gillas det knappast juridiskt att forma avtal som är så långa så konsumenter ej läser igenom och skriva en liten rad där det står att vi får skriva bäst fan vi vill när vi vill om vi vill i efterhand i detta avtal utan att behöva meddela kunden om detta
<t^> det är skönt i sverige iaf att det är lätt att masha företag när dom håller på såhär
<t^> Norrland förlåt ska inte bjuda på pannkaka du kan få kaffe istället ? :O
<virtuald> jag vill ha våfflor
<t^> me2
<t^> hjortronsylt :D
 * t^ slaps Norrland around a bit with a large trout
<t^> :O
 * Umeaboy sjunger Ja' vill ha blommi' falukorv till luunch, mamma. NÃ¥t annat vill ja IIINTE ha.
 * dagon_ slår till Umeaboy 
<Umeaboy> Vars fasicken tog de där pluginen vägen som man hade i mIRC när det fanns?
<Umeaboy> Ett skript där Homer säger Doooooh! så det ekar.
<Umeaboy> Kommer du ihåg det, dagon_ ?
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> det var längesen
<Umeaboy> Jo.
<t^> irc-highlight+tellstick+vardagsrumslampa=sant ?
<lowbowz> t^: "Öppettider: Dygnet runt, alla dagar." betyder "Idiotfittider: 8-10 mån-fre".
<lowbowz> Fattar inte hur företag kan lagligt få skapa avtal som kräver tre månaders "uppsägningstid", vilket betyder "ge tusen spänn till företaget utan service".
 * Umeaboy lyssnar på Pernilla Wahlgren - Jag vill om du vågar.ogg
<Umeaboy> Grymt bra gung i den alltså!
<t^> haha typ :D
<t^> lowbowz bara provocera fram felsägningar och kräva dom på massa pengar osv
<t^> då mår dom dåligt
<t^> satans betjänter
<Umeaboy> lowbowz: Om du hade ett företag av samma typ, hur skulle du utnyttja folk då?
<lowbowz> Jag skulle säga upp BBB en gång... då började de förhandla och ge mig lägre kostnad per månad?
<lowbowz> Betyder det att man kan låtsas-säga upp och få massa presenter?
<lowbowz> Umeaboy: Skulle anta att den goodwill man tjänar skulle uppväga det.
<lowbowz> Och framför allt skulle ingen vilja säga upp.
 * dagon_ lyssnar på Just D - Jul igen
<t^> fan mitt öl-stash skärmar nexamottagaren på subwoofern :I
<lowbowz> Just Ds enda dåliga låt...
<Umeaboy> lowbowz: Allt de bryr sig om är samma som vi andra.
<Umeaboy> Snabba cash.
<dagon_> jag bryr mig om feta cash
<Umeaboy> Sedan om folk far illa av det är inte deras bekymmer.-
<Umeaboy> Valet är deras.
<dagon_> feta cash, gärna i kombination med snabbhet
<t^> Umeaboy därför dom ska fara 10 gånger mer illa av att göra som dom gör
<Umeaboy> Visst håller jag med dig att det är förjäffligt.
<lowbowz> Smalvalar nada av vad t upphöjt till ingenting nyss språkade.
<dagon_> lowbowz: den snurrar här hemma minst 5 ggr om dagen vid jul :D
<t^> ser man till att någon minischef får magsår är ju detta en vinst
<Umeaboy> Ja, men vad kan man göra?
<t^> mkt
<Umeaboy> De hittar ju kryphål hela tiden-
<t^> jao
<Umeaboy> Like?
<lowbowz> dagon_: Vidrig sång... speciellt när det inte ens är jul.
<t^> har man hög jobposition riskerar man ju att rammla ner om man hanterar ärende fel
<lowbowz> Om du har andra Just D-låtar får du gärna låta mig ta del av dem då de inte finns någonstans.
<t^> därför gäller det att bråka med så högt uppsatta som möjligt :D
<t^> provocera fram felbeteenden
<t^> spela in allt
<Umeaboy> Okej.
<t^> ej ta något skriftligt utan sammla ljud!
<t^> krossat många idioter så
<Umeaboy> Men hur många gör det?
<lowbowz> t^: Pröva med att vråla ut "BIPP!" var 10:e sekund och låtsas som att du inte har någon aning om vad som gör ljudet.
<Umeaboy> Ärligt.
<t^> många gör inte det
<Umeaboy> Exakt.
<t^> tur att någon gör ?
<t^> jag stälelr till med så mkt besvär jag bara kan om jag får minsta lilla ifrån dom
<t^> kanske räddar någon som inte vågar/orkar bråka ?
<Umeaboy> Jag skulle vilja skapa ett företag som BARA sysslar med OpenSource, men om tanken är att det ska vara gratis, hur ska jag överleva då?
<Umeaboy> Man har ju omkostnader.
<t^> ftattr
<t^> :D
<dagon_> sponsorer
<dagon_> reklamintäkter
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm.
<t^> seriöst om jag någon gång får det man betalar för eller får skulle man ju fan kunna ge lite cash
<Umeaboy> Kanske om du heter SonyEricsson eller Nokia.
<t^> hur fan ger man pengar till ubuntu ? ^^
<t^> t.ex
<Umeaboy> Genom att använda det?
<t^> många som hjälper till att bygga
<t^> drivare osv
<lowbowz> Umeaboy: Varför skulle du skapa ett företag som jobbar ideellt? Då kan du ju lika gärna fortsätta göra saker gratis.
<t^> ja men vafan ingen reklam juh ?
<Umeaboy> Jo, men det finns officiella & inofficiella drivare.
<t^> och vem får vad ?
<t^> jo iof
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/archflux.png <- snyggast netbook-desktop
<Umeaboy> Ja, men jag menar......... jag vill göra en TV som gör så mycket mer än bara att byta en kanal.
<Umeaboy> Men var ska man hitta dessa pengar?
<t^> tv :O
<Umeaboy> Typ i botten av en avlägsen sjö.
<Umeaboy> Om ens där.
<lowbowz> Mer än att byta en kanal?!
<t^> ska fan försöka sova av mig sur-ruset :S
 * t^ zzz
<Umeaboy> lowbowz: Ja, något som folk verkligen VILL ha.
<Umeaboy> Inte bara av bekvämlighetsskäl utan av nyfikenhet.
<Umeaboy> Typ en TV som har en webcam.
<dagon_> wth
<dagon_> webcam är så '90
<Philip5> dagon_: du ska sova så här dags!
<dagon_> but I'm not!
<dagon_> *trotsig*
<Philip5> inte sitta uppe och lura Umeaboy för han går ju på vad som helst
<dagon_> kollar poker after dark samtidigt
<Philip5> det kan vara lite långtråkigt
<Philip5> jag kollar på sons of anarchy
<Umeaboy> Well, folk vill ju ogärna ha mycket kablar.
<Umeaboy> Du vet väl själv hur det är?
<Umeaboy> Att man vill ha kabelfritt.
<Umeaboy> PÃ¥ golvet.
<lowbowz> Umeaboy: Varför ska TV ha webbis?
<lowbowz> Finns ändå inga "kanaler" för att cama, ju.
<lowbowz> Det har varit ett evigt problem sedan webbkameran uppfanns.
<Umeaboy> lowbowz: Varför ska den INTE ha det?
<Umeaboy> Du slipper kablar.
<lowbowz> Det finns miljarder kåta män med webbkamera men inga tjejer som vill bli glodda på eller glo på de kåta männen. :)
<lowbowz> Umeaboy: Varför ska TV:n ha webbkamera överhuvudtaget?
<Umeaboy> För att folk vill ha nya saker.
<lowbowz> Sista jag vill är att bli glodd på när jag ser på TV...
<lowbowz> Känns som den där filmen där alla dör.
<lowbowz> Av laserstråle.
<johanbr> nån som är insatt i mencoder?
<UkuleleSolen> medan det ändå prats om teve och grejer nu... jag skulle behöva lite köp-råd :)
<UkuleleSolen> Jag tänker köpa en eee-box. har två modeller jag väljer mellan.
<dagon_> johanbr: har bara snott nån rad från nätet en gång, det är min erfarenhet :/
<UkuleleSolen> En med DVD-läsare. En annan med BD-läsare, lite större hårddisk och ungefär 1000 kronor dyrare
<dagon_> UkuleleSolen: links!
<zChris> någon som pillat med Java EE och Netbeans?
<johanbr> dagon_, har en flv-video som jag vill göra om till mp4, men mplayer spelar den konverterade mp4-filen med för hög framerate
<UkuleleSolen> http://www.dustinhome.no/pd_5010470734.aspx
<UkuleleSolen> http://www.dustinhome.no/pd_5010463178.aspx
<johanbr> "-fps 24" och "-ofps 24" hjälper inte...
<johanbr> totem spelar den konverterade filen rätt, konstigt nog...
<dagon_> johanbr: hmm, annars är arista rätt bra, handbrake också
<UkuleleSolen> Jag undrar tex hur stödet för Blue ray är i Ubuntu
<dagon_> jag skulle vilja påstå hur stödet är i vald mediaspelare
<dagon_> bbl
<UkuleleSolen> Fick för mig att stödet för Blueray i Linux generellt var dåligt. Att det krävdes en del handpåläggning
<Umeaboy> johanbr: Gör om den med VLC då.
<johanbr> behöver nåt med kommandorad... det ska automatiseras senare
<johanbr> woohoo! fick det att funka...
<johanbr> "ffmpeg -b 1100k -i in.flv out.avi" :)
<dagon_> nice :D
<UkuleleSolen> När jag läser på diverse forum, får jag uppfattningen av att BD och Ubuntu inte är nån själklarhet
<maxjezy> Philip5, ?
<dagon_> UkuleleSolen: hur är det med linux i allmänhet då?
<UkuleleSolen> dagon_: Du menar med Linux och BD? Ingen aning.
<UkuleleSolen> Det jag undrar över är om jag ska köpa en "HTPC" med BD-spelare eller inte
<UkuleleSolen> Alternativt kan jag köpa en med bara dvd och kanske köpa till en extern BD-spelare om det skulle behövas
<dagon_> jag hade nog gjort så isf
<UkuleleSolen> skaffat en extern BD-spelare vid ett senare tillfälle?
<dagon_> mm
<lowbowz> Inget är någon självklarhet i Linux.
<zChris> Billigare med att skaffa windows
<zChris> ;D
<UkuleleSolen> lowbowz: Inget är någon självklarhet när det gäller datorer
<dagon_> UkuleleSolen: antar att du kollat här -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<lowbowz> zChris: Om tid är pengar... ja, då är det billigare i många, många situationer att köpa och installera Windows.
<UkuleleSolen> just den ser jag ut att ha missat
<dagon_> bluray är tydligen dåligt i windows också
<lowbowz> Men såklart är de flestas tid "värdelös" och det är "kul" att mecka.
<UkuleleSolen> somnat på fel sida?
<lowbowz> Kukat på fel fitthora?
<dagon_> ojdå
<UkuleleSolen> på tal om att värdera sin tid, ja ;)
<dagon_> vem är den där egentligen?
<dagon_> aldrig sett honom innan
<maxjezy> ja har sett han
<UkuleleSolen> Ska jag tolka det som att BD inte är helt och hållet kört när det ska köras på Ubuntu?
<dagon_> omständigt men inte helt kört skulle jag säga
<UkuleleSolen> Jag har ju en "traditionell" BD-spelare också.
<UkuleleSolen> Men att rippa sina BD:s borde kunna funka, även om att spela upp en skiva kan vara svårt?
<dagon_> jodå
<dagon_> så uppfattade jag det iaf
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> nu försökte jag göra en save state i irssi
<UkuleleSolen> har aldrig någonsin rippat en film, vare sig DVD eller BD. Men det är många som pysslar med sånt, så där bör man väl kunna få hjälp om man kör fast..?
<dagon_> jadå
<dagon_> lämpligast är ju att rippa till .mkv
<dagon_> tycker jag
<UkuleleSolen> Kanske något du kan berätta mer om sedan. men då lutar det ju starkt mot en http://www.dustinhome.no/pd_5010463178.aspx
<dagon_> norge? Oo
<dagon_> ska du ha den som htpc?
<UkuleleSolen> Ja... jag bor i oslo sedan ett gäng år tillbaka
<dagon_> ah
<UkuleleSolen> ja, det var tänkt så
<dagon_> kommer att se häftigt ut vid tvn :)
<UkuleleSolen> tänkte att jag skulle köra ubuntu, rakt av. XBMC och sånt i all ära... men nej
<dagon_> jag hade nog kört xbmc faktiskt
<dagon_> men smaken är ju som baken :)
<dagon_> som vanligt
<dagon_> jag hade nog heller inte kört ubuntu
<UkuleleSolen> ja... somliga har hur mycket som hellst :)
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> frågan är
<dagon_> kommer den att orka att avkoda bluray
<UkuleleSolen> Jag sneglar lite efter en väldigt avskalad Ubuntu. Typ, med minimalt med paket som följer med
<UkuleleSolen> Enligt vad jag läst på diverse forum, ska den klara av filmhantering väldigt bra
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> jag vet förstås inget om ION2
<UkuleleSolen> Har aldrig kört Nvida och Linux. Folk säger att det är en bra kombination
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> snabbläste lite nu om ion 2
<dagon_> det kommer nog att bli kanon :)
<dagon_> vettigt pris också
<UkuleleSolen> vad för dist hade du kört på en sån?
<dagon_> jag hade nog kört arch linux
<dagon_> och sen bara blåst xbmc rätt upp och ner
<dagon_> struntat i DE/WM
<dagon_> eller typ awesome eller xmonad
<UkuleleSolen> Så avancerad är jag inte. Ser mig fortfarande som nybörjare när det gäller Linux
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> man ska inte ta sig vatten över huvudet
<dagon_> http://www.mythbuntu.org/ <- inget du har lurat på?
<UkuleleSolen> Provade på Ubuntu av en ren slump.
<UkuleleSolen> Läste om Ubuntu studio i en tidning som heter Computer Music och blev nyfiken
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> jag ska nog ta och slänga ut ubuntu
<dagon_> antingen det eller bara byta bort gnome
<UkuleleSolen> :)
<UkuleleSolen> jag provade i alla fall Ubuntu, för att sedan gå vidare till Ubuntu studio.
<UkuleleSolen> Men jag fastnade liksom.
<dagon_> :)
<UkuleleSolen> När jag pysslar med musik och komponering blir det windows och Cubase... OCH stöd för mitt ljudkort
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> för mig blir det windows och fl studio
<dagon_> och stöd för ljudkortet :P
<UkuleleSolen> :D
<UkuleleSolen> Vad för ljudkort?
<dagon_> m-audio
<UkuleleSolen> mer?
<dagon_> ja du..
<dagon_> jag har inte kopplat in det än :P
<dagon_> ett tag sen jag gjorde nån musik här hemma
<UkuleleSolen> M-audio firepro2626 här
<UkuleleSolen> Tror inte Ubuntu ser det som en inkopplad enhet ens
<dagon_> nä, jag tror inte det
<UkuleleSolen> Mitt m-audio 1010 kunde jag delvis spela upp ljud med
<dagon_> http://www.expressen.se/motor/1.2333615/klarar-din-bil-nya-soppan
<dagon_> jösses
<UkuleleSolen> i-landsproblem
<dagon_> dessutom tror jag inte att bensinmotorer mår så bra av etanol
<UkuleleSolen> Jag har inte tagit något körkort. tar mig fram i alla fall
<dagon_> beror ju på hur man bor och arbetar
<UkuleleSolen> Bor i Norge och arbetar delvis över hela Sverige :)
<dagon_> :P
<UkuleleSolen> den du
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> ssh räknas inte!
<dagon_> :>
<UkuleleSolen> Jag är ukulele-lärare. Håller kurser över hela Sverige faktiskt
<UkuleleSolen> Inte på heltid. Men det blir ett gäng resor varje år
<dagon_> intressant
<dagon_> finns det ett så utbrett intresse för ukulele?
<UkuleleSolen> Det törs jag påstå, ja.
<dagon_> måste vara skoj :)
<UkuleleSolen> Värsta ukulelevågen lade sig för några år sedan
<UkuleleSolen> Nu börjar den röra sig mot Norge. Så jag rustar mig inför några intensiva år. I Norge är jag nästan ensam som ukulele-lärare
<UkuleleSolen> I alla fall är jag ensam med min erfarenhet
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> har du något man kan höra?
<UkuleleSolen> www.reverbnation.com/marcusroos eller www.ukulelesolen.se för den delen
<Philip5> dagon_: gå och lägg dig!
<Philip5> bums!
<dagon_> nej!
<dagon_> jag sover när jag vill!
<dagon_> :>
<Philip5> nej din mamma sa att du ska sova nu! gör nu som mamma säger!
<dagon_> ha!
<dagon_> hon sover som en stock sedan 23.00
<Philip5> nä hon ringde mig och sa att jag skulle ta dig i örat för att du inte sov
<dagon_> :p
<dagon_> Philip5: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/droidy_test.png
<dagon_> senaste projektet
<UkuleleSolen> tappat huvudet?
<Philip5> droidman
<UkuleleSolen> Men utan huvud. Det var inte nån slags symbolik där - typ, som att du är en militant apple-fan eller nåt?
<Philip5> huvuden är överskattade
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> har inte kommit så långt
<UkuleleSolen> som att bli militant?
<Philip5> nä nu blir det ett avsnitt till
<dagon_> äh
<dagon_> Philip5: jag fixar huvudet nu :P
<UkuleleSolen> :)
<UkuleleSolen> Kort fråga: Om man har en ISO-fil, en dvd-film tex - finns det någon spelare som kan spela upp den filmen utan att packa upp eller bränna filen till en skiva?
<dagon_> VLC
<UkuleleSolen> aha.
<dagon_> maxjezy: sover du?
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/droidy2_test.png
<maxjezy> nejdå
<maxjezy> jag pillar blender
<maxjezy> fast installerar
<maxjezy> försöker ladda ner
<maxjezy> sidan är nere nu
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/droidy3_test.png
<dagon_> senaste updaten
<dagon_> jag vill ha kritik!
<UkuleleSolen> det börjar ta sig
<UkuleleSolen> När det gäller kodexs och grejer - är det någon skillnad att spela upp en ISO av en BD-film mot att spela upp från en optisk skiva?
<maxjezy> haha :)
<maxjezy> börjar bli klart då!
<dagon_> UkuleleSolen: samma som om det vore en riktig skiva
<maxjezy> bara ögonen kvar!
<dagon_> och antenner
<maxjezy> justja!
<maxjezy> om inte ja får igång vray renderaren nu
<dagon_> undrar om jag kan göra en färdig bild utan postpro
<maxjezy> så ska jag också göra en android
<dagon_> do it :)
<dagon_> maxjezy: kan jag luta det jag extrude:at?
<dagon_> de blev lite sneda
<dagon_> vill kunna rätta till dem enligt referensbilden
<maxjezy> dagon_, testa G
<maxjezy> sen kanske R
<maxjezy> är det antennerna?
<dagon_> jao
<maxjezy> E+G
<maxjezy> then R
<maxjezy> i think would do it
<dagon_> för jävla fint :D
<maxjezy> funka?
<dagon_> oh yes :)
<dagon_> nu börjar det här ta form ju :D
<dagon_> hur känns det att du inte är ensam blenderist längre? :)
<dagon_> iom att jag inte fick jobbet ska jag sitta dag och natt nu och modellera :D
<maxjezy> känns bra
<maxjezy> fick du inte det?
<maxjezy> Philip5 är ju lite inne i det men, han verkar aldrig vilja göra annat än testscener
<maxjezy> tror han är sugen på att syssla med 3D dock
<maxjezy> men hans ppa tar sån tid
<dagon_> nope
<dagon_> han ångrade sig i sista stund
<dagon_> och ville ha "någon med mer erfarenhet"
<dagon_> jag förstår det men jag kommer ju aldrig få erfarenhet om jag bara får nej tack hela tiden
<zChris> Moment 22
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> YES
<maxjezy> ja fick igång vray med blender
<maxjezy> WYHUUUUU
<maxjezy> 2-3 timmar jobb lönade sig
<dagon_> :)
<maxjezy> nu kan jag ladda upp på pasteblend, ladda ner i win xp
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/droidy5_test.png
<maxjezy> och rendera
<zChris> Skönt när det lönar sig
<zChris> det tar sig dagon_ :)
<dagon_> jodå :)
<zChris> Ny är det bara dom beryktade ögonen kvar :O
<dagon_> precis :P
<maxjezy> dagon_, i worldsettings
<maxjezy> vet du var det är?
<maxjezy> sätt igång amient occlusion där iaf
<maxjezy> och rendera
<maxjezy> ambient
<dagon_> allright
<maxjezy> i princip blir allt bättre med lite ambient
<dagon_> faktor 1?
<maxjezy> testa det
<maxjezy> du har så snabb dator så
<dagon_> åh fyfan
<maxjezy> om de blir för starkt sänk det
<dagon_> nu snackar vi kontrast :P
<zChris> Varför är man så mycket produktivare på nätterna?
<dagon_> för att man har druckit 2.5l energidryck och har en halv stock snus?
<dagon_> :)
<maxjezy> ja du, man har inte en flickvän som tjatar på en
<maxjezy> och ungen sover
<maxjezy> för det mesta
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> du maxjezy
<maxjezy> aa
<dagon_> något galet har hänt med armarna :P
<zChris> fast när jag är ensam på dagen blir det även dåligt med produktivitet :P
<maxjezy> där uppetill?
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/lepra_armar.png
<maxjezy> dagon_, kör armarna i edit mode
<maxjezy> sen alt n
<maxjezy> tror jag
<maxjezy> eller ctrl n
<dagon_> problemet är att höger arm och båda benen är i en grupp
<dagon_> minns inte hur man unlinkar det
<maxjezy> det spelar ingen roll
<maxjezy> bara du får de i editmode
<maxjezy> du ska beräkna om normalerna att peka utåt
<maxjezy> ser ut som det är felet
<maxjezy> dagon_, om inte det är felet
<maxjezy> så har du två armar
<maxjezy> som ligger precis på varandra
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> inga av dina kortkommandon funkade
<maxjezy> då har du ett par extra armar
<maxjezy> klicka på armen och tryck x
<maxjezy> radera ett xmplar
<maxjezy> om inte det hjälper så ladda gärna upp den på pasteblend
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> jag måste få loss högerarmen ur gruppen
<maxjezy> brb
<maxjezy> byta blöj
<dagon_> maxjezy: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/droidy.blend
<dagon_> där är vertices som saknas på benen också märkte jag
<dagon_> se om du kan laga mina fel :)
<dagon_> jag tvekar inte att göra om ben + armar anars
<realubot> Hur fungerar det att köra kernel 2.6.35 på Ubuntu 10.04 som har kernel 2.6.32 nu?
<dagon_> borde väl funk
<dagon_> a
<Philip5> dagon_: gå och lägg dig!!!
<maxjezy> dagon_, jag har hittat en del fel
<maxjezy> du har bara på ena armen typ 1000 för många verts
<maxjezy> dvs, dubbletter
<dagon_> misstänkte det
<maxjezy> sen, har du några cuts som inte stämmer
<maxjezy> vet inte hur du fått till dem
<maxjezy> vänta, ska kolla en grej
<maxjezy> lättare att göra nya armar och ben
<dagon_> Philip5: lek i blender!
<dagon_> maxjezy: tänkte det med
<maxjezy> ta bara en sphere och dra ut från mitten
<maxjezy> neråt
<maxjezy> du har gjort det här kompliserat
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> försökte göra allt med cylindrar
<dagon_> aja, trial and error :)
<zChris> Netbeans driver mig till vansinne!
<virtuald> byt IDE då
<realubot> Varför använder inte 10.04 kernel 2.6.35 om kärnan fungerar i 10.04? Varför uppdaterar inte Ubuntu kärnan?
<zChris> virtuald, tror inte det hjälper i det här fallet. Vi håller på att lära oss JavaEE och det är som en snårskog
<virtuald> realubot: av samma anledning som att allt gammalt inte funkar i nya windowsversioner
<virtuald> om du förstår vad jag menar
<maxjezy> Philip5, :)
<maxjezy> jag har vray exporter nu
<virtuald> zchris: aha, det är serverversionen va?
<dagon_> maxjezy: hur menar du dra ut?
<zChris> virtuald, netbeans? serverversion? Menar att du att glassfish och derby servrarna kommer med?
<virtuald> nej j2ee
<zChris> jaha
<Philip5> maxjezy: vray exporter till vad?
<virtuald> :)
<maxjezy> dagon_, ett ögonblick
<maxjezy> Philip5, blender
<zChris> virtuald, ja precis JavaEE
<Philip5> aha, men har du vray då?
<zChris> Med Maven, Derby och glassfish
<realubot> virtuald: Då finns det alltså risk för problem om jag uppgraderar 2.6.23 till 2.6.35 i Ubuntu 10.04.
<zChris> Har krånglat något fruktansvärt hittils
<realubot> 2.6.35 är standard i 10.10, tror jag.
<virtuald> realubot: ja det finns et alltid
<virtuald> hmm ska nog gå o äta frukost…
<Philip5> maxjezy: vray är nästan gallet snabb
<virtuald> kan man göra något av typ mjölk, vatten, bakpulver och salt?
<dagon_> har du ägg så har du snart pannkakor
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag gjorde en rendering
<maxjezy> och printscreenade
<virtuald> oj inte mjölk
<virtuald> det har jag inte
<maxjezy> men fan, den bilden försvann
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du trialversion eller?
<virtuald> mjöl menade jag
<maxjezy> Philip5, demo
<dagon_> virtuald: scones
<virtuald> ah just det :D
<virtuald> tack
<Philip5> oki, ja den har ju en del begränsningar
<dagon_> virtuald: np :)
<maxjezy> jo, men det var bara test
<maxjezy> fick det inte att fungera i linux
<zChris> virtuald, har du pillat med det förut?
<maxjezy> fanns bara exe filer
<maxjezy> och wine buggade ur
<virtuald> zchris: scones ja. java nej :)
<virtuald> afk
<zChris> :P
<dagon_> maxjezy: jag löste det själv med Extrude Region :D
<Philip5> maxjezy: kör du vray i wine?
<maxjezy> Philip5, nej
<maxjezy> i windows
<maxjezy> xp
<Philip5> usch då
<maxjezy> i virtual
<maxjezy> ja tänkte visa men nu stängde jag ner skiten
<maxjezy> dagon_, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5Dl8VIS5Cs
<maxjezy> där ser du hur du gör en arm lätt
<maxjezy> gjorde en liten tutorial
<dagon_> hoho
<dagon_> jag klarade precis  det :D
<dagon_> megalätt
<maxjezy> :)
<dagon_> fattar inte varför jag skulle göra det så svårt :P
<dagon_> jag borde göra om huvudet med en sphere också
<maxjezy> gjort allt med cylindrar?
<dagon_> japp
<maxjezy> oj
<dagon_> därför är det lite kantigt på huvudet
<Philip5> maxjezy: brukar du ladda ner och läsa Blenderart Magazine?
<maxjezy> Philip5, nepp
<dagon_> maxjezy: kroppen är en given cylinder dock
<maxjezy> aldrig hört talas om
<maxjezy> dagon_, japp
<maxjezy> dagon_, jag ska göra en speedmodel på den jag med
<dagon_> gör det :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: gratis onlinetidning i pdf om blender och tekniker etc
<Philip5> läste just om den här i den: http://www.bioblender.net
<Philip5> en specialversion av blender för att skapa molekyler och annat
<Philip5> blenderart mag: http://blenderart.org
<Philip5> kolla under issues så är det bara att ladda ner och läsa
<maxjezy> Philip5, ska göra det direkt efter jag är klar med renderingen
<maxjezy> håller på och gör en video nu med android
<maxjezy> gubben
<Philip5> oki
<maxjezy> blä vad 2.4 renderar sakta
<maxjezy> mycket snabbare ambient occlusion rendering i 2.5
<maxjezy> säkert 5-10 ggr snabbare
<maxjezy> hinner ta lite saft
<dagon_> maxjezy: nu går det riktigt bra här :)
<Philip5> fast nu sviker jag er
<maxjezy> Philip5, neeeej
<maxjezy> why?
<maxjezy> vi har ju skoj
<Philip5> jopp
<maxjezy> dagon_, nu har jag en video åt dig
<Philip5> en dag imorgon också. behöver några timmar sömn innan jag ska upp
<zChris> Philip5, bha! töntigt! :P
<Philip5> tsss
<Philip5> ciao
<dagon_> maxjezy: jag väntar med spänning :D
<maxjezy> dagon_, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdx81Dj0OAI
<maxjezy> glömde antennerna dock
<maxjezy> men de är bara förlänga armarna, sen skala ner dem i storlek
<maxjezy> och placera
<maxjezy> ögonen får bli en tutorial i sig
<maxjezy> om man vill ha perfekt topology
<maxjezy> annars är det ju bara extrude lite
<maxjezy> skala inåt
<maxjezy> extrude inåt
<maxjezy> och en gång till
<maxjezy> så man får okej shading på det
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/newdroidy.png
<dagon_> inte helt tokigt va?
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> den var bra
<maxjezy> det enda jag ser är att du har nått skumt imellan huvudet och kroppen
<maxjezy> shading problems där
<maxjezy> skulle göra en cut där
<dagon_> har bara en area light för att få nåt ljus
<maxjezy> i ringen, toppen
<maxjezy> där trianglarna är
<dagon_> ah
<maxjezy> men de ser bra ut
<dagon_> gör finliret sen :)
<maxjezy> såg du min video?
<dagon_> ska kika nu
<dagon_> lät den buffra
<maxjezy> :)
<dagon_> fina grejer :D
<maxjezy> använde ingen referens så jag glömde antennerna och skalenlig är den nog inte heller
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> du nailade nästan färgen iaf :P
<maxjezy> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/S9ov4P10uII/AAAAAAAAAlM/2el2c2nNmm8/s1600/2android.jpg
<maxjezy> har du sett den?
<dagon_> tjusig :D
<maxjezy> gjorde den förra året
<dagon_> gillar texten som fan
<realubot> Nisstänkt bugg Ubuntu: Om man har Properties-fönstret uppe för en fil i Nautilus och med Alt+Tabb aktiverar Nautilus så ligger properties-fönstret kvar över Nautilus så man inte kataloger och filer ordentligt.
<maxjezy> texten är simpel
<maxjezy> jag har inte gjort någon modellering alls i den dagon_
<maxjezy> allt är från gimp
<dagon_> och sen lite raise :P
<maxjezy> svg som jag importera
<dagon_> blev ändå riktigt fint :)
<maxjezy> en bra fusk teknik när man ska ha lite 2D-3D logos
<maxjezy> dagon_, en teknik jag använder är att inte ha några lampor alls i scenen
<maxjezy> bara ambient occlusion
<maxjezy> iaf när man bara ska visa upp sin modell
<maxjezy> det får den att se bra ut tycker jag utan att mixtra med material
<maxjezy> och lampor i 2 år
<maxjezy> sen att ha en plane
<maxjezy> med full mirror
<maxjezy> och glossy sänker man ner lite
<maxjezy> och samples med
<maxjezy> så man får reflektionen
<zChris> Har ni nån bra film att rekommendera
<maxjezy> zChris, hm. har du sett the core?
<zChris> Yupp
<maxjezy> bra nattfilm
<maxjezy> har du sett killerbean forever?
<zChris> Nej
<maxjezy> animerad film, en kille som gjort den själv
<maxjezy> långfilm
<maxjezy> bra kvalitet och sprakande action
<zChris> Har för mig att jag såg en liten snutt av nån bön action på 90 talet
<dagon_> maxjezy: ska lägga det på minnet :)
<maxjezy> zChris, tror denna är ganska ny
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og7-2JjjZ1U
<maxjezy> trailer på den
<zChris> ja jag menar inte att det är samma, syftar på att det kanske var en del av den här som han arbetade på redan då. Att det kanske var samma kille som gjorde den snutten :)
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> han har jobbat ett par år på den
<maxjezy> 4 år natt och dag
<maxjezy> tror jag det var
<zChris> Och nu är du ute efter sammasak ? :P
<maxjezy> aa
<maxjezy> haha "Dude ur awesome... can u make a video of how to do it, cuz i just downloaded Blender ﻿"
<maxjezy> kommentar till filmen
<zChris> hahahahaha
<zChris> Ja den var bra xD
<maxjezy> folk tror verkligen att man gör spel och film genom att kunna en eller två tekniker
<maxjezy> lära sig på 2 dagar
<maxjezy> sen producera feta filmer
<maxjezy> innan jag började med 3D trodde jag det var betydligt svårare än vad det är
<maxjezy> vissa andra tror tvärt om
<maxjezy> sen att han inte ens gjort filmen i blender är väl en annan femma :P
<dagon_> maxjezy: hur färglägger jag delarna? Oo
<zChris> maxjezy, hehe lightwave, har du kört med det?
<maxjezy> Zambezi, nepp
<maxjezy> dagon_, ge de material
<maxjezy> ge alla ett material bara
<maxjezy> standard materialet
<zChris> maxjezy, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j37F7kZeyPE
<maxjezy> sen markerar du alla delarna och klickar ctrl l
<maxjezy> eller alt l
<maxjezy> L
<maxjezy> link materials
<maxjezy> så väljer du färgen
<maxjezy> på så vis behöver du inte ändra varje del för sig
<maxjezy> om inte färgen är rätt sen
<dagon_> annars bara välja samma material till alla :)
<maxjezy> då är alla delar linkade i material
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> men det är inte lätt
<maxjezy> plus att det tar mer tid
<dagon_> nja
<dagon_> tog 2 sek
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/newdroidy.png
<maxjezy> så, släng lampan nu
<maxjezy> och kör ambient
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> på faktor 1
<maxjezy> och en plane att den står på
<maxjezy> så blire galet snyggt
<dagon_> faktor ett blev galet ljust
<zChris> mcyket som är galet här :D
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/newdroidy_ambient.png
<dagon_> ingen specularity alls ju :(
<zChris> dagon_ :D
<zChris> Ser ganska plain ut
<realubot> Kör ni blenderkurser här på nätterna eller? :)
<maxjezy> lite spec kanske då
<maxjezy> dagon_, sätt en lampa då
<maxjezy> men kör spec på hard
<maxjezy> materialet ska ju efterlikna plast/metal
<maxjezy> ja ska starta blender nu igen
<maxjezy> realubot, japp
<maxjezy> alltid
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/newdroidy_sun.png
<zChris> Getting there
<zChris> dagon_, kan du inte lägga dit en liten liten snopp också :P Hilarious ^^
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> samma länk igen
<dagon_> nu börjar det bli plastigt och fint
<zChris> Yes ^^
<dagon_> hittade hexen för den gröna färgen på nätet :P
<dagon_> hade aldrig orkat mecka fram den
<dagon_> maxjezy: A4C639 <- androidgrön :)
<maxjezy> nice :)
<maxjezy> ska testa den på min
<dagon_> ska bara lägga mig i sängen och rätta till ryggen lite
<dagon_> märker att jag suttit stilla för mycket
<dagon_> brb om 1 min
<dagon_> så ja
<zChris> blir ingen brb på han inte
<zChris> joho där ser man :P
<dagon_> ha!
<dagon_> ägd
<dagon_> jag har druckit 3l energidryck
<zChris> :)
<dagon_> jag somnar inte så lätt
<zChris> Inte bra för hjärtat dit!
<dagon_> det ser du väl
<dagon_> androidgubbar överallt!
<dagon_> :)
<zChris> :D
<dagon_> jag kanske skulle skita i en karriär som programmerare och bli
<dagon_> modellerare istället
<maxjezy> japp
<zChris> Ja varför inte :P
<maxjezy> dagon_, där du har ambient
<dagon_> bra mycket roligare :D
<maxjezy> om du kör med en lampa
<zChris> MOdellera åt tv5
<maxjezy> och kör ambient
<maxjezy> i world menyn
<maxjezy> gå till gather
<maxjezy> och välj raytrace
<maxjezy> och öka samples
<maxjezy> till typ 20 minst
<maxjezy> och rendera
<maxjezy> då blire snyggt
<maxjezy> dagon_, ja vet inte om ja tycker den här färgen är snygg
<dagon_> man kan ju modifiera den lite
<dagon_> kanske lite ner
<dagon_> satan vad snyggt :D
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/newdroidy_sun_samples.png
<maxjezy> kolla in min och säg om färgen stämmer
<maxjezy> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/androidjpg.png/
<dagon_> jodå
<dagon_> det ser bra ut
<maxjezy> så får man fippla på hardness på det lampans spec
<maxjezy> osv
<dagon_> mjo
<maxjezy> nu ser din bra ut
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/heavenly_droid.png
<dagon_> för skojs skull
<maxjezy> min är lite för lång va?
<maxjezy> gubben
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> kanske
<dagon_> jo, lite
<maxjezy> jaja, lätt fixat
<antii> FREDAG
<dagon_> det har det ju varit i 6h 40min
<antii> aa
<realubot> Vad heter Androids default mp3 player?
<dagon_> ja du
<antii> Music.apk ?
<dagon_> kan vara
<maxjezy> antii, jobba idag?
<maxjezy> :)
<antii> maxjezy: alltid.
<antii> maxjezy: ska nog ta ledigt några dagar om nån vecka ;P
<dagon_> maxjezy: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/mirror_droid.png
<dagon_> han svävar lite
<dagon_> men du fattar idén :P
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> du borde ha lite gloss på mirrorn
<maxjezy> det finns under mirror settings med
<dagon_> 1.000
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> sänk det
<maxjezy> till 9.4
<maxjezy> kanske
<maxjezy> och sänk samples
<maxjezy> till 8 kanske
<maxjezy> då får det en nice effekt
<maxjezy> sen, på gubben, ha lite mirror på han med
<dagon_> då ska vi se
<maxjezy> och lite freshnel
<maxjezy> mixtra med det
<dagon_> nu börjar det ta tid att renderera här :P
<maxjezy> inte för mycket freshnel
<maxjezy> jasså?
<dagon_> vågar inte ens tänka på vilken tid det tar för dig
<maxjezy> hos mig går det fort
<maxjezy> 1 minut ungefär
<maxjezy> full HD
<coobra> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0cAMAy-WL4
<maxjezy> nejk
<maxjezy> 720
<maxjezy> håller på och mixtrar med materialen här
<maxjezy> börjar se bra ut
<antii> maxjezy: inge jobb idag :)?
<maxjezy> sista steget är att hitta en snygg HDRmap
<maxjezy> antii, inte på en hel månad
<antii> wat!
<maxjezy> eller, nu är det 20 dagar kvar
<maxjezy> pappaledig vetu!
<antii> oh
<antii> snabbt tiden går O_O
<dagon_> maxjezy: jag gillar våra blenderlektioner om nätterna :D
<maxjezy> dagon_, ellerhur
<maxjezy> mycket roligare här än på #blender
<maxjezy> så jobbigt att snacka engelska
<maxjezy> vi tar över kanalen varje natt nästan
<dagon_> :)
<maxjezy> dagon_, är renderingen skitseg kan du sänka ambient till 10
<maxjezy> det ser bra ut på nivå tio här iaf
<maxjezy> hm
<maxjezy> verkar som jag har en svävande gubbe jag med
<dagon_> nja, så segt är det inte
<maxjezy> antii, tiden går snabbt här med :)
<antii> maxjezy: :)
<dagon_> inget mot inception-scenen, 23 min
<maxjezy> dagon_, den scenen vägra ja ens rendera
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> philip5 klarade sig med ~17min
<dagon_> men han har ju 8GB RAM
<dagon_> jag har bara 6
<maxjezy> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-hEtbjj2xXko/TV4I-5Y7qsI/AAAAAAAABDY/P7c2FWWF4wQ/s1600/andoriiid.png
<maxjezy> har en svävare jag med
<dagon_> hehe
<maxjezy> är bilden så där liten för dig med?
<maxjezy> verkar som chromium skalar ner för mig
<dagon_> skalar ner för mig med
<coobra> ughha
<maxjezy> 720 ska den vara
<coobra> :D
<dagon_> för mig är allt under fullhd litet
<maxjezy> firefox visar bättre
<dagon_> ;Z
<coobra> snart ska man jobba
<coobra> igen
<coobra> sedan är man ledig :D
<coobra> heeela helgen  :D
<antii> coobra: längtar redan till måndag =)!
<dagon_> maxjezy: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/mirror_droid.png
<coobra> gör du ?
<coobra> HE!!!
<dagon_> haha
<coobra> orkar inte äta frulle
<maxjezy> dagon_, fel länk?
<maxjezy> samma som sist
<realubot> coobra: Vad jobbar du med?
<dagon_> maxjezy: droiden har fått mirror nu också
<dagon_> enda skillnaden
<zChris> Roligt, -22
<realubot> -11 in Gothtown.
<dagon_> -1.8 °C här
<realubot> I Skåne?
<dagon_> mm
<realubot> Det låter behagligt.
<dagon_> mycket
<dagon_> man kanske skulle ta en promenad i hamnen
<zChris> Sjukt
<zChris> Lua använder ~= istället för !=
<dagon_> haha
<zChris> måste fråga i lua om det stämmer
<coobra> realubot: skola typ
<zChris> ja verkar vara så
<realubot> coobra: Jobbar ni på helgerna? :
<realubot> :S
<larsemil> hej hej och god morgon!
<larsemil> Barre: ska jag behöva ringa och väcka dig?
<zChris> fan börjar få en fina
<zChris> finne :(
<maxjezy> zChris, najs
<maxjezy> jag har en jävel jag med
<coobra> larsemil: tjena
<zChris> Min är på vänster sida av under läppen maxjezy
<maxjezy> zChris, min vill du inte veta var den är
<zChris> :P
<kodein> idag är det: fredag.
<zChris> NEIN!
<Norrland> :)
<Haffe> Wharoum nicht?
<zChris> haha
<zChris> Warum annars booooy
<Haffe> Jag kan inte tyska.
<zChris> pseudo tyska? :P
<Haffe> Ja.
<zChris> För att sätta en variabel permanent i Linux bash är det export då ?
<amelia> zChris: nej, det blir inte permanent. det blir bara för just den terminalsessionen.
<zChris> amelia, hur fixar man permanent?
<amelia> zChris: vet inte riktigt vad som är best practise idag, men /etc/profile /etc/profile.d/
<amelia> eller .bash_login eller kanske .bashrc om det bara är för en användare
<zChris> Japp, såg det nu på http://download.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/essential/environment/paths.html :)
<kodein> das ist gut!
<kodein> es war mich nicht egal, klar?
<Norrland> zChris: om du vill ändra om och ha dig är det typ värt att lägga in din $PATH i .bashrc
<Haffe> kodein:
<Haffe> Är du inne?
<kodein> Haffe: nu
<Haffe> kodein: Vad hette de där datorhållarna ni hade på din arbetsplats.
<coobra> datahallar !!!
<coobra> biler
<kodein> Haffe: vet inte vad de hette
<coobra> porr plz
<Haffe> kodein: NÃ¥gonting med ergo
<kodein> Haffe: min ser ut typ som den här: http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010037785.aspx
<Haffe> kodein: Det var en modell så att man kunde rotera datorn i hållaren.
<kodein> Haffe: http://www.ergoff.se/bordstillbehor/74-liftflex.html
<Haffe> Tack.
<t^^> vilken fin! :D
<t^^> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBNKUda-s6M <-- också fin
<Boen> Hej på er ! ny användare av ubuntu, får se hur det här går då :) jag har lite problem för tillfället. Firefox har lagt av, den liksom startar upp men sidan kommer inte upp !?? ligger som i bakgunden och kör. Använder chromium för närvarande, men vill gärna ha tillbaka firefox.
<larsemil> prova alt + f2 skriva killall firefox och sen försöka igen
<larsemil> http://theoatmeal.com/blog/obama_meeting
<barzam> Boen: funkade larsemils förslag?
<fredrik_> hur får jag compiz-pluginen wallpaper att fungera? Den kör bara den som ställs in i apperance
<fredrik_> allt annat med compiz fungerar
<fredrik_> det händer dock inget när jag lägger bilder i pluginen för compiz. Fungerade igår men inte idag.. förmodligen har jag dribblat med en inställning
<Norrland> fredrik_: det finns en utökad kontrollpanel för compiz, har du installerat den?
<Norrland> fredrik_: compizconfig-settings-manager
<larsemil> Barre: men de är bäst. :)
<larsemil> för att kunna skicka mail med mail() i php är det sendmail som behövs då?
<larsemil> ja det var det.
<fredrik_> Norrland, Jag är inne i compizconfig-settings-manager och har kryssat för wallpaper och valt ut 4st wallpapers (en för varje desktop) och detta har fungerat innan.. slutade att fungera för ett tag sedan. Och när jag installerade om brorsans dator så fick jag det inte att fungera den på den heller
<Norrland> hmm okej
<fredrik_> Norrland, Den vägrar att visa något annat än det jag väljer i "system->preferences->appearance"
<Norrland> har inte provat de på ett tag. Men prova unload/load på det pluginet?
<fredrik_> Norrland, redan gjort... till och med unload -> omstart -> load
<fredrik_> Det fungerade på min lapptop så sent som för några timmar sedan. Fungerade dock aldrig på brorsans när jag gjorde en ren iställation av 10.10... Och nu har det slutat på fungera på min lapptop också... helt plötsligt bara
<Norrland> hmm
<Norrland> weird
<Norrland> ska prova
<fredrik_> Norrland, Minst sagt.. fungerade klockrent i flera månader..
<Norrland> fredrik_: är det nått extraplugin du lagt till?
<fredrik_> wallpapern?
<Norrland> mm
<fredrik_> finns med i compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<Norrland> okey
<Norrland> aja, måste stick
<Norrland> sticka, lunch nu
<fredrik_> Norrland,
<fredrik_> ok
<Boen> Skall prova nu ! har en liten tjej här som vill ha all uppmärksamhet  !
<coobra> Boen: norsk ?
<Boen> Nej lansemil förslag fungerade ej ! nej är inte norsk coobra
<larsemil> någon mysqlguru? vill göra en sed inne i mysqlklienten, alltså en replace, går det?
<larsemil> update table set name=sed(s/pelle/kalle/); typ
<Boen> nee, får fortsätta senare, det går inte med lilltjejen det här !
<phnom> larsemil: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=mysql+replace ? :)
<Boen> quit
<MannerMan> Någon som vet om man kan få mpd att funka utan ljudkort? Min ubuntu server är installerad på en ESXi burk
<kodein> borde väl i värsta fallet gå att dra in pulseaudio och ha nån generisk sink och säga att den är ljoodkort
<kodein> men det ska väl bara vara att du rechiderar konfigurationsfilen
<MannerMan> Det finns inget alternativ till mpd som laddar ner låtarna till klienten och spelar upp dem där, likt spotify?
<kodein> http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Configuration#Remote_Playback
<kodein> jag är ledsen, men RTFM
<MannerMan> kodein, Tack =)
<amelia> larsemil: kan du inte bara köra Update tables set name='pelle' where name='kalle' ?
<fredrik_> hmm.. .visst finns det en massa dolda inställningar i nautilus som man kan nå?
<fredrik_> på något sätt
<kodein> gconf-editor
<fredrik_> kodein,
<fredrik_> tack
<larsemil> phnom: <3
<larsemil> phnom: i deserved that
<larsemil> amelia: inte när det är 100 rader
<larsemil> amelia: och jag bara vill byta ut en del av strängen, vilket inte framgick där
<larsemil> update user set homedir=replace(homedir,'customers','sites')
<xyzp> hej alla
<arand> 'la
<xyzp> arand, :;-)
<xyzp> kul å se nån vaken :-)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<kodein> definitionsfråga
<xyzp> *hälsar på amelia*
<amelia> hej xyzp
<xyzp> kodein, ops hallå där
<xyzp> amelia, det snöar här nu
<amelia> här med.
<amelia> snö och solsken.
<xyzp> amelia, ok molnigt här nere, om du e uppe typ
<amelia> är i sthlm..
<xyzp> ok är i nynäshamn
<xyzp> tog sem i dag
<kodein> ge mig lite semester med kthx
<xyzp> ikodein, du ska jobba! hehe
<tobier> xyzp: kommer du från nynäshamn?
<xyzp> tobier, nej jag har bara bott här i 5 år ca
<tobier> xyzp: ah, jag bodde där förut
<tobier> xyzp: helt isolerat samhälle, om man måste pendla till stan :P
<xyzp> tobier, ok, jo de e sant
<xyzp> tobier, det går både pendel å buss in mot sthlm, nu är det färdigt med väg73 som motorväg med
<maxjezy> vad heter det scoutliknande programmet knatte fnatte tjatte är med i?
<maxjezy> organisation kanske det är
<tobier> xyzp: ah, när jag bodde där så var 73:an inte motorväg :)
<xyzp> tobier, ok då var det dödens väg typ
<xyzp> tobier, dom ska bygga mycke nya bostäder här nu, såg jag i världstidningen
<maxjezy> gröngölingskåren
<xyzp> undrar vad den kalle anka filmen heter som dom visar på julafton, fast jag är ute efter den oklippta?
<maxjezy> såg trollkarlens lärling nyligen
<maxjezy> vilka likheter det fanns till fantasia från den
<arand> xyzp: Clown of the Jungle
<xyzp> arand, tack
<arand> Forutom Verkstaden och P&P ar de flesta saker som vias till jul valdigt random... Dessutom extremt nedklippta...
<larsemil> nej hörrni nu tar jag helg
<madbear> larsemil: vad betyder det?
<maxjezy> madbear, platta öl och stock snus
<madbear> maxjezy: :D
<maxjezy> barnbidrag idag!!!!
<maxjezy> dags att ta på sig spenderingsbyxorna!
<amelia> lol
<maxjezy> har inte fått barnbidrag på typ 10 år ju
<amelia> maxjezy: shit, har ni fått barn nu? (jag kan vara virrig, men har det inte gått lite fort? :P)
<maxjezy> amelia, ja, känns faktiskt som igår jag berättade för dig
<maxjezy> och det har idag gått 3 veckor sen hon kom
<maxjezy> och de känns galet fort de med
<amelia> maxjezy: men allstå, när var det? vad blev det? och vad blir det för namn?
<amelia> maxjezy: och såklart stort grattis!
<maxjezy> vi funderade på amelia men det fick bli Laura :)
<maxjezy> en kille blev det :P
<maxjezy> näe, flicka
<amelia> haha, lärskigt. :P
<amelia> med namnet då, inte att det blev en flicka. :)
 * amelia är inte så van vid att andra heter samma sak, känns lite konstigt om hon träffar någon sådan..
<maxjezy> Laura Parisa Lina
<maxjezy> verkar det bli
<amelia> nice
<maxjezy> med mitt finska efternamn på det
<amelia> när ska ni gifta er då?
<maxjezy> haha, när jag betalat av mina skulder till kronis
<maxjezy> iaf, då ska jag väl fria
<amelia> ah. cool.
<amelia> det underlättar ju en del rent praktiskt att vara gifta om man har barn.
<maxjezy> ja, har märkt det
<maxjezy> som det ser ut nu har hon ju automatiskt ensam vårdnad
<amelia> precis
<maxjezy> inte för att det spelar någon större roll men, det känns ju lite si å så.
<amelia> ni måste väl gå till socialen för att registrera ditt faderskap och sånt jobbigt nu
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> massa extrajobb
<amelia> jo, är ju det.
<maxjezy> hon är galet intresserad av datorer
<amelia> går det bra annars då med den lilla? får du sova något på nätterna?
<maxjezy> blir skitsur om hon inte får vara med mig vid datorn
<maxjezy> nästan läskigt besatt
<maxjezy> jag är vaken på nätterna
<amelia> hehe
<maxjezy> mest för att hålla ett vakande öga
<maxjezy> men, om ja vill kan ja väl sova
<amelia> hehe, sover ni i skift?
<maxjezy> så väcker ja sambon på morgon och går själv och sover
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> nu vaknade ja precis ju
<maxjezy> en timme sen ungefär
<cHarNe2> sååja, e veckas semester om 15 minuter :D
<amelia> gud vad jag skulle vilja ha det!
<kodein> jag ska nog göra nåt mer än att bara förslösa årets semester
<kodein> jag har ju dessutom 28 dagars semester i år, istället för 21 som förra året
<maxjezy> kodein, har du varit i egypten?
<kodein> nä
<kodein> och jag har ingen överväldigande lust att åka dit heller
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> inte jag heller
<maxjezy> egypten får komma till mig
<dagon_> inte jag heller
<maxjezy> =)
<kodein> walk like an egyptian
<maxjezy> hackigt, med ett ben?
<dagon_> :>
<antii> maxjezy: skönt att vara hemma nu :)
<maxjezy> antii, :)
<maxjezy> förstår det, hemma bäst!
<maxjezy> borta helt ok dock
<maxjezy> bbl!
<realubot> hej
<realubot> Konstigt. När jag har identifierat mitt nick så går det inte att skriva i kanalen efteråt. Varför är det så? Det har hänt många ggr nu. :S
<realubot> Blir det nåt problem om jag går över från att använda apt-get till Aptitude om jag har installerat 100 paket med apt-get innan jag byter? Någon konflikt eller så?
<kodein> nä
<kodein> båda är frontends till dpkg
<kodein> apt-get har superko-krafter, aptitude saknar dessa
<realubot> superko?
<realubot> Jo, om apt-get håller koll på saker jag har installerat så kanske det blir problem om jag börjar med APtitude nu? Eller du menar att det är dpkg som gör jobbet oavsett vilket eller vad?
<kodein> ja
<amelia> dpkg gör jobbet oavsett.
<realubot> Ok, thank you very much.
<realubot> Irriterande att det inte går att gå in i en katalog genom att trycka Enter på katalogen i meyn i vänsterkanten i Nautilus. Det fungerade ju i 10.04.
<maxjezy> realubot, de har du rätt i
<maxjezy> onödigt att man kan bläddra med tangenterna i meenyn då
<maxjezy> falska förhoppningar
<realubot> Mhm. Det måste vara en bugg. :S Jag använder ju ofta tangentbordet där. Nu måste jag gå genom Go i menyn. :(
<realubot> test
<kodein> \o/ testet lyckades!
<realubot> Japp. :D
<kodein> prestige.
<chees> hej
<chees> finns de nått program till linux där man kan lager status
<dagon_> va?
<vs-hs> dagon_: lager status!
<vs-hs> chees: hej1
<yeager> urk.. sär skriv ning
<vs-hs> :D
<dagon_> döds jobbigt
<dagon_> ut tröttande för ögonen
<yeager> mörk hårig sjuk sköterska
<dagon_> :>
<dagon_> fryst kyckling lever i kyl disken på när köpet
<phnom> skum tomte!
<dagon_> jag såg en skylt till en bilskrot en gång
<dagon_> det stod "BIL DELAR BAKLUCKA OCH RUTOR!"
<dagon_> undrar om jag har kvar bilden jag tog på den
<kodein> en transformer?
<dagon_> typ
<R2D21> Helt sjukt men jag tror det är styrenheten för Sata enheterna som pajjat i min problemdator...
<dagon_> http://img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00622/beer_goggles_622180a.swf
<cHarNe2_android> sweet, sj har rört till det som vanligt. 2 vagnar istället för 6 :)
<spacebug-> finns det nån Daisy player till linux?
<lilleman72> Norrland:
<lilleman72> där?
<Norrland> här
<lilleman72> bra'
<lilleman72> jag har ett JÄTTEDILEMMA
<Norrland> jopp
<Norrland> ÅÅH NEJ"
<lilleman72> Norrland:  kan jag ta det privv med dig
<lilleman72> lite privat
<Norrland> lilleman72: ger det inte här?
<Norrland> går*
<lilleman72> oeky...
<lilleman72> jag vill kunna övervaka min dotters dator
<lilleman72> via denna burken
<Norrland> okej
<Norrland> vad vill du övervaka?
<lilleman72> alt
<lilleman72> allt
<Norrland> allt?
<lilleman72> allt hon gör & skriver
<Norrland> webcam mot skärmen?
<lilleman72> alla sidor hon e inne på
<dagon_> bara text eller med video också?
<t^> nu dör snart internet känns det som :S
<lilleman72> webcam har jag disablat
<dagon_> jag har ett tips
<lilleman72> så den kan hon inte nytja
<lilleman72> dagon_:  shoot
<dagon_> starta gtk-recordmydesktop i bakgrunden, be den att lägga det inspelade materialet på en server
<dagon_> vet dock inte hur stor videon blir
<lilleman72> dagon_: windowsburk sitter hon på
<dagon_> ajdå
<lilleman72> där e ett dilemma
<lilleman72> antar jag
<dagon_> det här är kontroversiellt
<dagon_> men jag kan koda en keylogger
<dagon_> i c#
<lilleman72> och det innebär?
<dagon_> den registrerar alla knapptryck
<dagon_> sen kan du från din dator hämta en sammanfattad textfil
<dagon_> eller om du har tillgång till hennes dator, bara läsa den där
<lilleman72> har tillgång till den
<dagon_> det är väldigt omoraliskt
<dagon_> men det funkar
<swedala> keylogger och en proxy som loggar all trafik, det kommer du långt med
<lilleman72> dagon_:  jag skiter just nu i om det är omoralsikt
<Norrland> lilleman72: knarkar hon eller vad är det som ligger till grund för att du vill övervaka allt?
<lilleman72> mobbing & trakaserier
<lilleman72> mot henne
<dagon_> ah
<Norrland> okey..
<lilleman72> falska anklagelser
<Norrland> kopiera msnloggar då?
<dagon_> fast är det inte lättare att be henne att visa dig dom?
<lilleman72> msn har jag
<lilleman72> men FB
<lilleman72> chatten där
<Norrland> hm
<lilleman72> det är tydligen där allt ska ske
<dagon_> varför visar hon inte det för dig då?
<lilleman72> det har förekommit annat via FB som vi kommit på
<t^> lilleman72 du kan få låna min keykatcher om du bjuder på en pizza :D
<lilleman72> men nu är det värre saker som vi vill ha bevis åp
<t^> man stoppar den i ps2porten bara
<t^> så suger den ur alla tangenttryck
<t^> iof kanske inte fungerar nu för tiden ^^
<dagon_> fortfarande, varför visar hon inte sakerna för dig?
<lilleman72> rädsla antar jag
<lilleman72> hon blir anklagad för saker som tdligen ska skrivas på FB & enl henne så e det inte sant
<dagon_> en vnc-session som du recordar från din egen dator?
<lilleman72> sen kommer det andra VUXNA & säger en massa saker
<lilleman72> dagon_: vad e det?
<dagon_> fjärrstyrning
<lilleman72> typ radmin då?
<dagon_> typ
<lilleman72> finns det ingen gratis variant? :P
<dagon_> jodå
<dagon_> http://www.tightvnc.com/
<lilleman72> dagon_: hur funkar detta då?
<dagon_> du ansluter mot hennes dator och ser hennes skärm i en ruta på din
<lilleman72> okey
<lilleman72> ska prova med det samma
<lilleman72> men du
<lilleman72> måste jag installera på hennes dator åxå då?
<dagon_> kör du sen t.ex. gtk-recordmydesktop kan du spela in din skärm och får då med hennes
<dagon_> lilleman72: jag är ingen hejare på vnc men har för mig att man får köra nån vnc-server
<dagon_> Norrland: kan du vnc bra?
<Norrland> dagon_: nej. Men vnc-server måste köras på datorn du ska styra
<dagon_> då hade jag rätt för mig
<dagon_> lilleman72: teamviewer är ett populärt alternativ också
<dagon_> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx
<dagon_> finns med fördel till mobiler också
<dagon_> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/index.aspx
<lilleman72> dagon_:  installerar den du skickade inna
<dagon_> aja, afk för mig nu
<dagon_> lycka till
<lilleman72> ty
<markus> hur hittar jag min usb-hårddisk?
<markus> efter jag avmonterat den eller safe ta bort eller vad det är så kan jag inte hitta den igen
<kodein> följ usb-kabeln från där du stoppade in den till andra änden. där bör den vara.
<markus> den änden som sitter i hårddisken?
<markus> eller andra änden?
<kodein> ja. en ände bör sitta i datorn, och en i hårddisken
<markus> alltså jag har en stor hårddisk som jag kopplar datorn till
<kodein> prova att bryta den kopplingen en stund så ska du nog se att disken hittas igen av dattanmaskinen också
<markus> och så har jag min usb-hårddisk som sitter med en sladd till hårddisken
<markus> den stora hårddisken
<kodein> vänta nu...
<markus> okej, men måste jag alltså rycka ur kabeln för att ubuntu ska kunna hitt adne igen?
<markus> (glöm det jag sa innan, fortsatte bara på ditt spår)
<kodein> ser hårddisken ut såhär ungefär: http://www.lysator.liu.se/~aronsson/foto/10-34.big.jpeg ?
<markus> har ingen keps på
<kodein> nä, den kepsen är ju ett samlarobjekt.
<markus> råkade stänga av datorn
<markus> när jag pillade med sladdarna
<kodein> lätthänt.
<markus> jag hittar inte mina TB :(
<markus> får ladda nickcolor.pl som tröst
<markus> nu hittades den? jävlligt skumt
<markus> alltså jag vill ju gärna kunna välja "safely remove drive" för då stängs den av
<markus> sen kunna sätta på den igen :(
<kodein> ja, och det jag säger är att enda sättet att sätta på den igen är att fysiskt sätta på den igen
<markus> vilken skam
<kodein> typ genom att starta om usbdisken
<kodein> det är så det funkar
<markus> vet ej om jag kan acceptera det
<kodein> ok.
<markus> men den kommer inte tillbaka efter att jag ryckt ur strömmen och sen satt i igen
<kodein> usbsladden?
<markus> kan dra ur och sätta i den me
<markus> problemet är att den fortfarande spinner även om jag unmountar den ( låter )
<markus> det kanske går att konfa iofs
<kodein> http://hartvig.de/2009/howto-automatically-spin-down-external-usb-hard-drives-in-ubuntu/ kanske är behjälpligt
<markus> danke
<markus> nu måste jag bara hitta hårddisken först
<markus> det hade varit asnajs om man hade kunnat ställa in att den unspinnar när den inte används
<markus> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 1058:1021 Western Digital Technologies, Inc.
<markus> från lsusb
<markus> ge mig den!
<markus> nu hittades den... hmmm
<markus> verkar vara random det här
<markus> första gången jag gjorde lsusb så fanns den inte
<cahoot> dmesg?
<markus> http://pastebin.com/eL1cGY7A
<markus> jag har gjort något fel när jag monterat datorn eller?
<markus> kanske inte får använda usb 3.0 portar?
<cahoot> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=864604
<Haffe> Hörni. Jag skulle vilja lägga upp en textfil på en webserver (med någon form av sidbeskrivningsspråk) och kunna editera denna textfil via ett webgränssnitt. Finns det något smidigt sätt att göra detta? JS? Servern stödjer inte PHP eller något sådant.
<markus> Vad stödjer servern då?
<markus> du måste kunna skriva till filen
 * x_link har en IBM Thinkpad Z61P till salu om någon skulle vara intresserad. PM:a isf för vidare diskussion.
<kodein> RXML?
<Haffe> markus: Ja.
<Haffe> Det är det som är problemet.
<markus> tja... kan du förklara vad du försöker göra det kanske finns en annan slags workaround
<markus> men problemet låter ganska svårt
<markus> om inte servermjukvaran ens kan skriva till filen
<markus> cahoot: tack för länken
<d-t0x> någon som vet en bra batteri-app som kan klistras på topmenyn?
<d-t0x> temperatur app menade jag
<dagon_> say what
<dagon_> menar du att du vill visa tempen på din top panel?
<d-t0x> precis
<dagon_> vilken temperatur?
<d-t0x> cpu
<d-t0x> som man får ut av acpi -t
<markus> Vad rekommenderas för filsystem på en 2TB usb-hårddisk?
<dagon_> ext4
<markus> Frågan är om jag vill ha filsystemrättigheter
<markus> på den.
<dagon_> d-t0x: hmm, bra fråga. är conky inget alternativ?
<markus> Då är det bara att klicka ur "take ownership of filesystem" v?
<markus> va?
<d-t0x> dagon_, jag fick inte conky att funka så bra som jag ville
<markus> När man formaterar med disk utility
<dagon_> markus: varför vill du inte ha de rättigheterna?
<markus> det blir väl krångligt ifall jag flyttar datorn nån annanstans?
<dagon_> flyttar disken menar du väl?
<markus> hårddisken menar jag
<markus> :)
<dagon_> d-t0x: finns något som heter X Sensors
<dagon_> åh
<dagon_> nu när jag hittade en fin lösning så dog han :(
<dagon_> markus: tror jag inte
<twist> XSensors är ju ett separat program
<twist> med separat menar jag att det inte är i topmenyn
<dagon_> sudo apt-get install libsensors3 sensors-applet
<dagon_> där har du
<dagon_> sen lägger du bara till sensorn i top panel
<markus> men jag tror kanske inte jag behöver användarrättigheter
<markus> tänk om jag installerar om och byter användarnamn
<markus> så blir det ju krångligt
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> en bra fråga
<twist> dagon_, är det för cpu?
<dagon_> har aldrig bytt användarnamn så kan inte ge något svar
<dagon_> twist: japp
<twist> dagon_, funkar kanon, tack så jättemycket
<dagon_> varsågod :)
<markus> hur lång tid ska det ta att formatera en 2TB disk
<markus> har ju väntat i säkert 3 minuter nu
<dagon_> det tar ett tag
<arand> Om den ska dd if=/dev/zero lär det väl ta ett tag...
<dagon_> arand: wat
<dagon_> är det den egentliga proceduren eller en alternativ?
<dagon_> ett*
<arand> Menade om formateringen hade tänkt sig att göra något liknande kan det ju förklara att saker tar tid
<speedxcore> I vmstat..  har jag bo (blocks sent to block device) vad betyder det värdet? Nån som vet?
<Boen> God kväll !  har ett olöst problem här, firefox strular. Verkar som det startar i bakgrunden bara, kommer inte upp någon sida. Har provat installera om det, men det hjälpte inte. Några tips här ?
<markus> Förr i tiden så fanns det en fil under ~/.mozilla/firefox/nånkatalog/@lock som man kunde ta bort
<markus> vet inte om det är så nu för tiden
<markus> Men det kanske inte är samma
<markus> om du kör ps aux | grep firefox, ser du någon process då?
<Boen> .. bör väll tilläga att jag är helt ny på ubuntu ! markus: är det något man kör i terminalen ?
<kodein> ja
<Boen> . . . har lite mer problem här :)  "råkade" ändra någon inställning i e-post programet Evolution och, så all post vidarbefodras till min hotmail !? :(  hur löser jag det tro . . .
<Boen> bo@bo-GA-870A-UD3:~$ ps aux|grep firefox
<Boen> bo        1849  0.0  0.0   1896   508 ?        S    22:18   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.13/firefox
<Boen> bo        1853  0.0  0.0   1896   508 ?        S    22:18   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.13/run-mozilla.sh /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.13/firefox-bin
<Boen> bo        1857  0.0  2.2 229628 45868 ?        Sl   22:18   0:02 /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.13/firefox-bin
<Boen> bo        2633  0.0  0.0   5168   748 pts/1    S+   22:59   0:00 grep --color=auto firefox
<Boen> bo@bo-GA-870A-UD3:~$
<Boen> :)) var det här rätt svar eller ???. . .
<tobier> uh, klistra inte in sådär
<tobier> använd pastebin eller liknande
<Boen> ok, sorry :(  får vääl googla på det ! säger mig ingenting. . . får nog ta det här med min fadder kanske..
<tobier> Boen: http://pastebin.com/
<tobier> och IIRC, jag har för mig det finns ett SingeltonLock under ~/.mozilla/firefox/somethingsomething som markus nämde, kolla det
<tobier> eller det kanske gällde för chromium...
<Boen> ok tackar ! skall kolla !
<daho> någon som vet hur man gör med backup från sin dator till sin server??
<daho> linux server
<backspace> Öl och rsync
<speedxcore> daho: rsync kan t.ex. användas
<backspace> Kanske inte nödvändigtvis i den ordningen
<daho> oki får googla
<Boen> äeehuumm... hur loggar man ut här ?:)
<speedxcore> var?
<VATT> Hejsan. En enkel fråga. Jag installerade rtorrent, fast på andra hårddisken. Jag flyttade över .rtorrent.rc till /media/Local Disk/ och sen när jag skulle starta rtorrent så hittar den inte .rtorrent.rc i ~/. mappen. Då undrar jag vart rtorrent är installerat på / så man kan ändra så programmet vet att .rtorrent.rc liger i /media/Local Disk/ ???
<backspace> Varför inte låta filen ligga i din hemkatalog?
<speedxcore> instämmer med backspace
<backspace> Tänk om sambon någon gång sa samma sak.
<swedala> rtorrent -n -o import=/lala/vart/jag/nu/vill/ha/min/rtorrent/config
<swedala> så kan du läsa in en anna config-fil
<VATT> backspace: nu ligger .rtorrent.rc i ~/. mappen.
<VATT> Då får jag felmedelande: rtorrent: Error in option file: ~/.rtorrent.rc:17: Junk at end of input.
<daho> vart brukar utdelade mappar ligga??
<tobier> VATT: då har du nåt skräp på rad 17
<VATT> tobier: jaha, är det så det fungerar ok :)
<daho> har ju utdelade mappar i servern o vill hitta det i ubuntu
<daho> ligger ju under platset
<daho> platser men om man ska leta i filsystemet??
<VATT> okej, nu verkar den starta när jag har .rtorrent.rc i ~/. mappen.
<VATT> Men jag får detta medelande: ) Could not read resource file: ~/.rtorrent.rc
<VATT> jag har gjort allt rätt efter denna manual http://www.ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Program/Rtorrent
<speedxcore> daho: vad är det för os på server? vad för server?
<speedxcore> samba?
<daho> ja samba
<daho> men asså backintime i ubuntu
<daho> hur hittar man det utdelade där??
<daho> o hittar inget ställe där man kan skriva in nån sökväg
<johanbr> daho, om det är monterat via  gnome ligger det under ~/.gvfs/
<daho> hittar inge där
<Verrox> någon som kan fluxbox här?
<Markslap> !fråga|Verroz
<ubot2> Verroz: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer de troligen svara :-).
<Markslap> !fråga|Verrox
<ubot2> Verrox: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer de troligen svara :-).
<Markslap> (:
<speedxcore> !kaka|Markslap
<ubot2> Markslap: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Markslap> Haha
<Verrox> kan man dölja program från tint2's panel i fluxbox? :P
<Verrox> och nej, fluxbox [hide] {yes} funkar inte :P
<anarieth> nån vaken?
<Norrland> !fråga | anarieth
<ubot2> anarieth: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer de troligen svara :-).
<Norrland> :D
<anarieth> Norrland: jag ställde ju en fråga
<arand> Du fick ett indirekt svar :P
<anarieth> sant
<anarieth> här kommer fråga två
<Markslap> !kaka|Norrland
<ubot2> Norrland: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Norrland> shoot
<Markslap> Natthumor :)
<arand> pew pew
<anarieth> jag försöker installera ubuntu netbook remix men när jag har fått välja användarnamn och lösen så står det "ready when you are..." men jag kan inte göra nått för att komma vidare... satte igång installationen för x-antal timmar sen... innan jag var ut med teamet från jobbet :P
<daho> okej ingen aning  anarieth
<daho> har installerat netbook remix utan porblem
<daho> säker på att du har fyllt i allt?
<anarieth> jag har gort det utan probem med tidigare versioner
<anarieth> har precis dubbelkollat allt
<daho> okej
<daho> ja du....
<Markslap> Om du testar att starta om installationen, går det bättre då?
<Markslap> Och vilket installationsmedia använder du?
<anarieth> startat om den 5ggr, startat den direkt från grub och innifrån ubuntu...
<anarieth> usb
<anarieth> har inte cd-läsare på denna
<Markslap> Hm
<Markslap> Okej
<Markslap> Om du testar att installera om USB-stickan?
<Markslap> Har du möjlighet att göra det?
<VATT> Någon som kan se felet nu då? http://pastebin.com/jdKzWDkn rtorrent: Error in option file: ~/.rtorrent.rc:23: Junk at end of input.
<anarieth> Markslap: har testat 3ggr sen igår och olika stickor
<Markslap> ah
<VATT>  /media/Local\ Disk/torrents/filer/ är helt rätt då dom andra fixade sej med \ tecknet efter Local
<Markslap> Låter som att något inte stämmer då
<Markslap> anarieth: Vad har du för dator?
<anarieth> aspire one
<Markslap> Då är det rätt typ av dator också
<anarieth> jupp
<anarieth> har kört netbook remix på den förut och tyckte att den har varit smittad av windows för länge nu :P
<Markslap> Aha
<Markslap> Okej :)
<Markslap> Ska söka runt lite bara
<anarieth> då är vi två :P
<daho> Hur gör man för att hitta dom utdelade mapparna man har på servern i backintime??
<daho> mapparna ligger ju under platser
<Markslap> anarieth: Har hittat två soom har samma problem
<anarieth> oh
<Markslap> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1610791
<Markslap> Där är tråden
<Markslap> Och verkar vara liknande problem.
<daho> Kan man mounta en utdelad mapp så det blir som en disk??
<anarieth> tackar
<Markslap> Hm
<Markslap> Finns det Ubuntu Netbook Remix som Live Boot?
<Markslap> För det skulle kunna vara något, och sedan installera via den.
<Markslap> Efter att den har startat upp.
<anarieth> jag är inne i UNR live boot men kommer bara till samma ställe
<Markslap> Ah
<Markslap> Så du har startat upp så att du kommer till ett skrivbord?
<anarieth> japp
<Markslap> Och när du väljer att du vill installera?
<Markslap> Vad händer då*
<anarieth> kommer till samma ställe "ready when you are..."
<Philip5> maxjezy: ping!
<speedxcore> bör man ha någon IOwait i vmstat eller är all IOwait av ondo. försöker optimera en server..
#ubuntu-se 2011-02-19
<lowbowz> Mjau.
<lowbowz> Vad menas egentligen med "pressläggningstid"? Nu har jag hört det i åratal men varken Wikipedia, fejk-Lexin eller Google vet.
<lowbowz> Tre veckors pressläggningstid på en tidning som kommer ut en gång i månaden... Då kan det INTE betyda att de måste ha allt innehåll klart efter en vecka och sedan "chilla" i tre veckor.
<speedxcore> lowbowz: det är tiden då allt ska vara inne så layout kan ske
<speedxcore> man kan inte ändra en trycksak så lätt in i sista stund
<lowbowz> Menar du allvar att de bara kan jobba i 1 vecka på en tidning som kommer ut en gång i månaden?
<lowbowz> 3 veckors "lagg".
<lowbowz> Även om du menar tvärt om, 3 veckor, så är ju en veckas lagg fasligt det med.
<speedxcore> tror man jobbar på nästa tidning då
<speedxcore> en del jobbar med layout av nuvarande
<speedxcore> typ så
<speedxcore> och ja dom har lagg.  layout tar tid..  tryck tar tid..  snabbt tryck kostar oerhört
<lowbowz> Alltså...
<lowbowz> Jag har alltid trott att de jobbar in i det sista, och verkligen "laddar över" i sista minuten.
<lowbowz> Speciellt när vi snackar speltidningar och dylikt... självklart spelar det mindre roll för Kalle Anka & Co. o .s.v.
<lowbowz> Även om de också inte kan tryckas för långt i förväg eftersom de har diverse dynamiska tävlingar och sådant.
<speedxcore> layout jobbar in i det sista.. att skicka till tryckeri.. men sen laggar trycker en stund med..  båda faktorerna bidrar till lagg
<speedxcore> ofta överdriver dom tiden för att ha marginal
<lowbowz> Ibland har de rutor med text som säger t.ex.: "PRESSTOPP! I alla sista stund har vi fått reda på att Nintendo skjuter upp releasen av Ultra 64 och den kommer därför till Sverige tidigast julen 1995. Mer information i nästa nummer."
<lowbowz> De är ju tydligen skrivna precis innan samt "layoutade".
<speedxcore> ungefär så
<speedxcore> då lägger layoutarna in det
<speedxcore> redigerarna
<lowbowz> Eller så är även den informationen laggad med 1-3 veckor...
<speedxcore> den har lagg. tryckeri laggg
<lowbowz> Antog alltid att "PRESSTOPP" betydde verkligen "presstopp".
<lowbowz> Att de bokstavligen stoppade pressarna.
<speedxcore> redigerarna lägger in den texten innan det skickas till tryckeri
<speedxcore> tryckeri.. laggar sen också
<lowbowz> Hmm...
<speedxcore> lowbowz: hahaha nej
<speedxcore> lowbowz: inte på nån sunkig speltidning
<lowbowz> Desillusionerade :(
<speedxcore> lowbowz: kostar massor att göra så
<speedxcore> det gör aftonbladet.. eller dn.. om ens dom
<speedxcore> bara vid.. stora .. typ krig. katastrofer sker sånt
<lowbowz> Jag förstår inte ens hur man kan trycka saker...
<lowbowz> Och det blir så fint.
<speedxcore> lowbowz: hur gammal är du?
<lowbowz> Ganska gammal.
<lowbowz> Men inte gammal för att ha levat innan tryckkonsten.
<speedxcore> tja.. jag har iofs gått media.. och jobbat med reklam skitlänge så =)
<speedxcore> men kanske inte förstår att folk förundras... ska bli mer ödmjuk.
<peetra> ÅLDER speedxcore
<lowbowz> Fattar ju att maskinerna är SVINDYRA och enorma.
<lowbowz> Och industriella på alla sätt.
<speedxcore> peetra: 28
<lowbowz> Men ändå.
<peetra> Ung  JIppii!"
<lowbowz> Ytterst sällan är det några defekter på tidningar från 90-talet och framåt.
<peetra> open  source har eb frantid
<speedxcore> peetra: hehe..  jobbat med trycksaker sen jag var 15.. familjen har reklambyrå
<lowbowz> Går nog åt en hel del "bläckpatroner" ;)
<lowbowz> Lyllos dig.
<lowbowz> Har ni egen tryckare?
<lowbowz> Alltså sådan där fläskig maskin som spottar runt papper och hamrar in fina färger?
<speedxcore> lowbowz: nej vi betalar tryckerier..  marknaden har gått mot större och större tryckerier
<speedxcore> lowbowz: det slutade privata små företag med... på 80-90 talet
<peetra> Får jag  fråga, speedxcore Hur mycket gig ska en tidning ta på 22 tryckta sidor=
<speedxcore> lowbowz: idag är tryckerierna mkt stora
<peetra> PÃ¥ servern
<lowbowz> Antar att ett tryckeri är för papper och hemmaskrivare som en skiv-pressare är för CD och hemmabrännare.
<speedxcore> peetra: tja beror på dpi.. och storlek på sidorna
<speedxcore> peetra: menar du före eller efter rip?
<peetra> ska leta länk på exempel.
<lowbowz> speedxcore: Du kanske vet detta... finns "källkoden" till gamla tidningar bevarade? Alltså... vilket format använde t.ex. speltidningar på 90-talet? PDF? Något annat? Kan man nytrycka exakt som om de hade tryckts på den tiden, fast idag, om man har filerna?
<speedxcore> lowbowz: nej tryckerier använder helt annan teknik än hemma skrivare
<lowbowz> speedxcore: Jo, jag menade just det. De "pressar" ju DVD- och CD-skivor istället för bränner.
<speedxcore> lowbowz: de filerna finns eller så finns dom inet. Programmen är i många fall.. t.ex. calamus på atari. och gamla macprogram som inte finns längre
<lowbowz> "Desktop Publishing" exploderade verkligen, inte sant?
<speedxcore> lowbowz: pdf fanns inte innan 97 eller så.. det användes inte mkt iaf
<lowbowz> På bara några fåtal år.
<peetra> speedxcore: http://www.finnbike.com/kokkomc/KokkoMC%202010.pdf då jag tycke den drar för mycke "är låmgsam.
<speedxcore> desktop publishing explodera efter 90 eller så
<lowbowz> Men en sak har jag undrat över i många år... Om Macintosh var den dator man använde i princip jämt på den tiden... och Macar bara var svartvita på den tiden... hur jobbade man då med färger?
<anarieth> gissade?
<lowbowz> Låter som ett oerhört bök.
<anarieth> :P
<anarieth> har ingen aning tbh
<speedxcore> peetra:  vad undrar du?
<speedxcore> lowbowz: man kan också ha kört mac med dyrt grafikkort eller atari.. med dyrt grafkkort =)
<speedxcore> lowbowz: eller så körde man ut en färg åt gången.
<peetra> Tjae, vi sku ha 15 tidninagar å bara ett gig utrymme, inklusive drupal, så....
<speedxcore> peetra: vad menar du
<speedxcore> peetra: hur ska ni ha dom?
<speedxcore> peetra: bara lagra på en server?
<peetra> speedxcore: Ingen aningm jag hick serverlogin udag. :)
<peetra> Men jag tänker drupal
<speedxcore> ska du presentera tidningarna som innehåll i drupal?
<peetra> Hekst
<speedxcore> btw jag kör drupal sen 1år =)
<lowbowz> Körde ut en färg åt gången?
<peetra> *helst
<speedxcore> lowbowz: ja en tryckplåt åt gången..
<peetra> pdf suger
<lowbowz> Alltså... så fort man jobbar med "printbara" saker är ju upplösningen helt vansinnigt hög. Hur hanterade en dator år 1985 det?
<speedxcore> peetra: du förstår att då måste du få in allt innehåll som text och bild.. på nåt sätt?
<speedxcore> peetra: göra en massa views och content types
<lowbowz> Känns som om det måste varit otroligt bökigt.
<speedxcore> sen nån form av db koppling
<speedxcore> lowbowz: ja det var iinte smidigt =)
<speedxcore> lowbowz: med vektorgrafik
<speedxcore> lowbowz: vet du vad vektorgrafik är?
<lowbowz> Mm...
<peetra> Första planen äe å få in befintliga filer som pdf, men jag har typ 15 månader på mig att utveckla till nåt snabbare. :)
<lowbowz> Men stackars 80-talsburkarna måste ju svettats floder.
<speedxcore> peetra: wow grymt projekt =)
<speedxcore> peetra: du måste integrera med hela deras arbetsflöde om det ska funka
<lowbowz> 14.5 månader senare: peetra säger: "Herregud! Måste börja på det där projektet nu..."
<speedxcore> peetra: är du bra på php.. har du erfarenhet av databaser osv?
<lowbowz> 14,5
<speedxcore> peetra: pdfer är ju bara att lägga in
<peetra> Nej, väldigt litet projekt om jag inte utvecklar det. :) speedxcore
<speedxcore> att göra en webbtidning så också går på papper... för 15 tidingar.
<speedxcore> det är TUNGT
<lowbowz> Vad är en webbtidning?
<lowbowz> Jag har aldrig stått ut med PDF:er lästa på en datorskärm.
<peetra> Jag   vet, så jag vill ha nåt båättr än pdf
<lowbowz> Helt meningslöst och mycket jobbigare än en webbsida.
<lowbowz> Däremot petplatta.
<lowbowz> Men en sådan har jag inte upplevt ännu.
<speedxcore> peetra: vad menar du med tungt? asså pdf är ju din enklaste lösning
<speedxcore> peetra: jag menadet att det var tungt programatiskt och arbetsmässigt. att ha en annan lösning än pdf
<peetra> Ja, det är ju bara å ladda uoo. :P
<speedxcore> peetra: kört drupal länge?
<peetra> Men speedxcore kolla sajten som finns nu, HEHEHE >http://www.finnbike.com/kokkomc/
<speedxcore> peetra: med tanke på layouten på tidningen så är det som förväntat... =)
<peetra> Jag har INGEEN erfarenhet av drupal
<speedxcore> peetra: det märks
<speedxcore> peetra: har du byggt med nåt cms tidigare?
<peetra> FYI Jag har INTE gjort sajten som är nu. :)
<peetra> Jag planerar CMS
<speedxcore> ok .. jobbar andra med byggandet?
<peetra> Noups
<speedxcore> peetra: om du behöver hjälp så jobbar vi med just sånt =9
<peetra> Det är jag som drar
<speedxcore> </egenreklam>
<peetra> Aijjja??? speedxcore
<speedxcore> vad menar du?
<peetra> Problemet är att det jag gör inte får kosta npt. :(
<speedxcore> nej så klart
<speedxcore> peetra: kan du php?
<anarieth> så är det alltid :P
<peetra> Ja, grunderna
<speedxcore> html, css osv ?
<peetra> bra på html. intresserad av css3
<speedxcore> mitt tips är att prova att göra lite enklare sajter i drupal först så du får upp grunderna.
<speedxcore> drar du igång och bygger ett tidningsimperium direkt.. kommer du bygga in misstag som du kommer få äta upp..  och jobba sjukt mkt gratis
<peetra> moduler å sånt?
<peetra> utan egna hack?
<speedxcore> grund-databasen man lägger för ett projekt av den storlek du pratar.. avgör din framtid för månader
<speedxcore> tänk på det
<peetra> Jag  har lyckligvis ganska många månader. :)
<speedxcore> peetra: försök göra allt så mkt "the drupal way" som det går
<speedxcore> peetra: har du jobbat med andra cms?  utvecklat andra stora sajter?
<peetra> Min färsta tanke var attt bygga allt i php/html/css from scratch
<peetra> Nej,
<speedxcore> btw vill inte vara biezzerwiiiiizer.. vill bara ge tips utefter din nivå
<peetra> Jag är inte såvärst bra på php tyvätt. :(
<peetra> rr
<speedxcore> peetra: jag har byggt egna cms från scratch.. jag säger GÖR DET INTE..  vem hjälper dig sen? när du står där med 15 tidningar vars redaktioner hatar dig..
<speedxcore> med drupal, joomla eller wordpress..  så är du utbytbar
<peetra> Men jag kan svänga databaser ats jag soverm  bara jag får ssh å egna verktyg. :P
<speedxcore> jobbar du i ett team?
<peetra> Jag går g'rna med på att vara utbytbar just nu. := Jag har finansiering för typ 16 månader kvar. :P
<peetra> Jag studerar grundutbildning i IT kommunikation på finska statens bekostnad. :D
<peetra> skitlyx
<speedxcore> peetra: har du tid.. så lär dig ett stort cms.. koda inte själv. det tar lååång tid att bli bekväm med drupal. lika bra att investera tiden så.. företagen skriker efter folk som kan drupal.
<peetra> Men urbildningen ät kass, läraaarna suger osv.
<peetra> Men jag har finansieringen klar, så det kommer å ge min femåriga unge mat på bordet för konnande lite över ett år. :D
<speedxcore> 1år är lagom för att bli bra på drupal
<speedxcore> undvik att jobba ensam bara...  var med i redaktionerna.. ha dialog.. ha team..
<peetra> speedxcore: Jag installerade utan instruktioner druoal-7 förra natten, det tog 18 minuter
<speedxcore> peetra: det är inte samma sak som att göra en sajt i det
<speedxcore> jag installerar det på.. samma tid som du
<peetra> var fään hittar jag tean då?
<speedxcore> tean?
<peetra> speedxcore:  Dui menar utvecklin, visst?
<speedxcore> nej
<speedxcore> jag menar att skapa design... koda till tpl.. förstå tpl..  förstå views och panels och blocks..  skaffa sig kontroll.. utveckla egna moduler.. förstå hooks..
<speedxcore> = färdig sajt.. om man har koll på allt det
<speedxcore> modifiera dåliga saker i admin UI..
<peetra> Jag är förresten phpBB officiell maintainer av språkpaketet
<speedxcore> bra att du kodat en del php.. gör allt lättare =)
<peetra> speedcore, det du föreslår, tror du det finns möjlighet att inpm 1160 timar komma in i gemenskapen som ens inofficial contributer i Drupal?
<peetra> FAIL
<peetra> 160 timmar
<speedxcore> menade inte utveckling med communityt
<speedxcore> utan träffar.. forum osv
<speedxcore> vara social
<speedxcore> peetra: van med git?
<speedxcore> jag tror 160h räcker för att känna att man har någorlunda koll på grunderna i drupal..  tyvörr
<speedxcore> 160 la vi ner på vår första sajt.. och den var inte speciellt avancerad. =)
<speedxcore> då vi var drupal noobs alltså
<goku253> b
<peetra> speedxcore: Jag har jobbat med githug å jag tycker väldigt myvket om det
<speedxcore> peetra: du har alla förutsättningar att komma igång fort med drupal tror jag... men försök att hacka så lite det går.. och låt drupal "göra sin grej". man kan tvinga drupal att göra konstiga saker med lite kod.. man man bör inte alltid =)
<peetra> haha, förresten,  jag bor påsånt ställe att jag ärautomagiskt asocial. :P
<speedxcore> vasa?
<speedxcore> peetra: tycker du är social här iaf.
<speedxcore> viktigt att du är social med folket i ditt projekt bara.
<peetra> Det som drupal kommer att behöva göra är en wysiwyg, jag harara wysiwyg, men orkar govetcos inte skrov allr. Så bwhöver vi ett bild-galleri å det siter jag å funderar skitmycke
<peetra> på
<speedxcore> peetra: du har moduler för sånt
<virtuald> fyllo :)
<speedxcore> peetra: läs på om grunderna i drupal
<speedxcore> finns massa funktioner för bildvisning
<peetra> Hihi, det mätkd klart hur n00b å nyfiken jag är
<speedxcore> med tålamod fixar du det.. men lyssna på folk online..
<speedxcore> #drupal är bra
<speedxcore> virtuald: hon e finsk. därför typos?
<virtuald> speedxcore: ja, finsk och fyllo är ju synonymt :)
<lowbowz> Alltså...
<lowbowz> STOPP!
<peetra> virtuald: Roger that HAHA!
<lowbowz> STOPP!!
<lowbowz> Tänker någon här starta en egen tidning?
<speedxcore> lowbowz: nej
<virtuald> :>
<lowbowz> Allt sedan jag var liten kille har jag velat göra en egen tidning... men naturligtvis är det omöjligt idag när allt ska vara på webben eller i "appar" och gärna i "paddor".
<lowbowz> Älskar känslan av tryckt text. Perfekt upplösning.
<peetra> Näe, ärligt talat. de två första årena på Internet vbar jag skitnoga med å syava rätt, numera goppaaas jag typ det bästa bara
<lowbowz> Att "vem som helst" kan skapa tidningar nuförtiden är inte positivt. Det betyder bara att konkurrensen blir mördande och det finns enorma mängder skräp för konsumenterna att vada igenom.
<peetra> Jag kan vara BRA eller SNABB
 * lowbowz fattar noll av vad peetra skrev.
<peetra> men  inte båda på samma gång. :P
<lowbowz> Klart du kan.
<lowbowz> Du bara väljer att inte göra det.
<peetra> lowbowz: Tidningen ar alltså funnits i typ 20 år
<peetra> Nu är det dags å expandera
<speedxcore> lowbowz: asså. retina display har nästan samma upplösning som en tidning..
<speedxcore> lowbowz: snart har alla skärmar sjukt högupplösning ändå
<speedxcore> lowbowz: konsumentarna väljer vad dom läser, så har det alltid varit
<lowbowz> peetra: Vilken tidning?
<lowbowz> speedxcore: Retina?
<peetra> lowbowz:  Håller jag på å lära mig shell å shh alldeles i onödan då?
<speedxcore> lowbowz: den på iphone 4
<lowbowz> Konsumenterna väljer antingen Aftonbladet eller Expressen vid kassan. ;)
<speedxcore> peetra: nej det kommer efterfrågas.. då det är svårt att komma in i
<lowbowz> peetra: Vad ska du med "shell" och SSH till?
<speedxcore> lowbowz: vem väljer nåt idag. unga köper inte tidningar knappt.
<lowbowz> Och hur har det något att göra med detta?
<peetra> Inge köpa.
<speedxcore> jag är snart 30.. nästan ingen jag känner har tv-abb. ingen köper heller tidning
<lowbowz> speedxcore: Alltså... vad jag vet existerar ännu inte en hjärnscanner som kan uttröna vad du tycker om och automatiskt ladda ned saker in i din iPad...
<peetra> Allt gratis
<speedxcore> lowbowz: det finns
<lowbowz> Du måste ju... välja någonstans. Någon form av App Store. Som visar de som betalar mest längst upp.
<speedxcore> lowbowz: den kallas google och facebook jag vet vad DU gillar
<peetra> Vår förening har lite grann pengar, bra på å sälja annonser t.ex. :)
<speedxcore> lowbowz: den vet vad du gillar =)
<lowbowz> Nästan ingen du känner har TV-abb? De sitter vid en datorskärm och ser på TV? Usch.
<lowbowz> speedxcore: Hur kan den göra det?
<speedxcore> lowbowz: tv har dom
<lowbowz> Fattar verkligen inget av vad peetra säger.
<lowbowz> Vad har shell och SSH att göra med vår konversation?
<peetra> http://www.finnbike.com/kokkomc/KokkoMC%202010.pdf en tidning,  tar sjuk tid att ladda.
<speedxcore> peetra: najs.
<speedxcore> peetra: för mig ladda den rätt ok.. för att vara een pdf
<peetra> Det ska jag IALLAFALL förbättre
<speedxcore> lowbowz: peetra läser IT, och ska göra en webbtidning
<speedxcore> av en papperstidning
<peetra> Sku vaa bra å få den i html ed.
<lowbowz> Jag måste säga att jag inte vet vad en webbtidning är. Är det en webbsida med innehåll från en tryckt tidning, en PDF hostad på en server eller något annat?
<speedxcore> peetra: lova att du har en bra dialog med redaktionen.. du vara en del i deras arbetsflöde
<speedxcore> lowbowz: en webbtidning.. är t.ex. vilken dagstidning som helst
<speedxcore> lowbowz: dom publicerar artiklar på webben
<speedxcore> ibland också i en tidning
<lowbowz> SÃ¥ en nyhetssajt...
<speedxcore> måste inte vara nyheter
<speedxcore> men det jag menar
<lowbowz> De säger alltid "Aftonbladets nätupplaga".
<speedxcore> lowbowz: det har med tradition att göra
<virtuald> alla nätnyheter är ju som aftonbladets för att få hög pagerank
<speedxcore> en webbtidning jobbar vanligtvis som aftonbladet.. men har ingen tryckt upplaga..  dom använder inte ordet upplaga..
<virtuald> fler klick
<speedxcore> dom använder sajt =) eller webbplats..
<speedxcore> eller bara $sittnamn.se  typ
<lowbowz> virtuald: Definiera "som Aftonbladets".
<lowbowz> Aftonbladet är den vidrigaste sajt jag någonsin sett. 2 MB data för hemsidan.
<lowbowz> Kostade 200 kr för en sidladdning på semestern.
<virtuald> lowbowz: nyheter utan nyhetsvärde med ofta missvisande rubriker
<speedxcore> varför ladda du ner den på semestern när du visste att den var tung?
<speedxcore> eller såg du aftonbladet.se första gången då?
<lowbowz> virtuald: På vilket sätt ger det mer PR? Bara de som redan surfar dit klickar ju.
<lowbowz> speedxcore: Den skulle kostat så, snarare.
<virtuald> läste en gång en artikel på aftonbladet där varje rad sa emot den före
<speedxcore> lowbowz: men då så?
<virtuald> :)
<speedxcore> virtuald: haha brukar vara så
<lowbowz> Är det bara jag som inte fattar hur det kan vara möjligt att någon kan ha en så otroligt, vansinnigt tung sajt?
<lowbowz> Som samtidigt är typ #1 i Sverige i trafik?
<virtuald> lowbowz: har de analytics så ser google klicken o de får ju reklampengar, det är därför de vill ha träffar
<speedxcore> lowbowz: folk tycker det dåliga uppvägs av det goda. så enkelt är det
<lowbowz> virtuald: Eh... det där var fullständigt ologiskt.
<lowbowz> speedxcore: Men framförallt förr... när den var sjukt tung och samtidigt folk hade sega anslutningar.
<speedxcore> lowbowz: den var inte lika tung då
<lowbowz> Nästan.
<speedxcore> lowbowz: men tung för sin tid har den alltid varit.. ända se 1994 =)
<lowbowz> Man häpnar verkligen... ingen människa kan kolla på ens 10% av innehållet varje sidladdning.
<lowbowz> De måste ha någon flatrate-betald 10 Gb/s-lina.
<speedxcore> lowbowz: ja men det funkar ju..
<virtuald> lowbowz: en väldigt stor del av alla sidor har google analytics, skulle tro runt 50% av de populära, och ja, jag blandade ihop två saker
<speedxcore> folk köper upplägget
<virtuald> menade den var för sig
<lowbowz> Funkar ju för att de har en enorm publik redan, ja.
<speedxcore> lowbowz: nej funkar för att dom är bra
<speedxcore> lowbowz: slutar dom med nyheter imorrn..
<lowbowz> Men de är ju inte bra?
<speedxcore> så slutar folk besöka
<virtuald> bandbredd är bara en liten del av kostnaden
<speedxcore> lowbowz: dom är bra. folk har bestämt det
<speedxcore> lowbowz: så tjänar dom pengar
<virtuald> trafik*
<lowbowz> Folk har ingen talan.
<speedxcore> lowbowz: folk = trafik = pengar
<virtuald> nu ska jag försöka sova
<speedxcore> lowbowz: vet du inte hur internet funkar?
<virtuald> gojew
<lowbowz> Det vore konstigt om de INTE fick trafik när de har en enorm tidning redan med länkar till den.
<lowbowz> Och är typ Sveriges äldsta sajt.
<lowbowz> Men den har ständigt varit otroligt, ruggit dålig.
<speedxcore> lowbowz: men om dom slutar vara "tidiga/först" med nyheter imorrn.. så slutar folk besöka
<speedxcore> lowbowz: dom har jobbat upp det här under decenium ja
<lowbowz> Du kanske kan förklara konceptet TT för mig?
<speedxcore> lowbowz: jo... vad undrar du?
<lowbowz> I princip existerar de för att tidningar ska kunna sno nyheter från dem, gratis?
<speedxcore> nej det kostar
<speedxcore> reuters tt osv.. säljer nyheter till tidningar...
<lowbowz> Är det meningen att de ska fungera som "utfyllnad"?
<speedxcore> nej
<speedxcore> det ska fungera som nyhetsbyråer..
<lowbowz> Så man kan skita i att göra någo förutom att köpa nyheter från TT?
<lowbowz> Färdiga texter?
<speedxcore> seriösa välskrivna att publicera eller skriva om eller whatever
<peetra> huh. vad ni pratar, missade jag nt>? :)
<speedxcore> lowbowz: ja
<lowbowz> Men...
<lowbowz> Så om jag har en massa pengar kan jag bara köpa TT-nyheter och publicera och lägga en massa reklam och tjäna storkovan utan att någonsin behöva ha anställda reportrar eller göra någonting?
<speedxcore> lowbowz: ja det stämmer. Dock kräver det du säger en massa jobb =)
<speedxcore> lowbowz: metro jobbar mkt så
<lowbowz> Varför det?
<lowbowz> Kan tänka mig ett XML-API.
<lowbowz> Samt ett skript.
<lowbowz> Behöver bara en layout och minimal kod + stålar.
<speedxcore> men varför ska folk besöka din sajt från början? så du får råd med TT abb?
<lowbowz> Som sagt... det förutsätter att jag redan har pengar.
<speedxcore> och pengar innebär att du jobbat
<lowbowz> Men om man har det, varför ska man kunna köpa nyheter gratis?
<speedxcore> antagligen =)
<lowbowz> Alltså... varför vill TT att andra ska publicera deras verk?
<lowbowz> Såklart får de pengar, men det känns smutsigt.
<lowbowz> Om man inte ens behöver skriva om.
<speedxcore> för dom säljer upphovsrätt på det dom skriver. dom jobbar med det
<lowbowz> Men inser de inte att de förstör en hel industri?
<speedxcore> dom skiter i det
<lowbowz> Jag som konsument vill inte ha en massa copy-and-paste-skit.
<speedxcore> dom skriver så länge nån vill köpa
<peetra> Hih, jag takar in max 3000 euro på prsnivå för vår motorcykelclub
<elias79> hej
<speedxcore> lowbowz: men andra än du vill.. därför ser det ut som det gör
<lowbowz> peetra = med i Hells Angels?
<lowbowz> Skulle inte pruta på det priset då.
<speedxcore> peetra: takar?
<peetra> Vanliga motoridter.
<elias79> target *' is not a directory ?
<lowbowz> speedxcore: Hur många tidningar kan egentligen köpa från TT då? Finns ju inte så många. Måste ju löna sig.
<peetra> *s
<speedxcore> TT har ett stort hus fullt med anställda och massor av utrikeskorrar osv.. så BILlIGT är det INTE att köpa från TT =)
<lowbowz> Precis.
<peetra> elias79: LÄmna bort alla med * :)
<lowbowz> Det förstår jag.
<lowbowz> Men TROTS det går de ju tydligen runt, minst.
<speedxcore> lowbowz: ja..
<lowbowz> Snackar vi 1-2 kunder (Aftonbladet och Expressen?) eller 10-20?
<speedxcore> lowbowz: jag vet inte
<lowbowz> Vet inte vilka resten av tidningarna skulle vara.
<speedxcore> lowbowz: tror 10-1000
<lowbowz> Öööh...
<elias79> detta är sökv'gen /media/Back up usb 3/
<lowbowz> 1000 tidningar i Sverige? Jo, tjena...
<elias79> vad gör jag fel
<lowbowz> En lokaltidning lär ju inte skriva om senaste nytt i mellanöstern.
<speedxcore> lowbowz: dom har massor med produkter.. tror dom tar betalt beroende på trafik/läsare
<peetra> 3000 för webbsidan alltså. Papperstidningen göt mera, men jag övertalade styrelsen om att låta Internet gå på förlust 170 euro första året. :)
<elias79> kan inte kopiera
<speedxcore> lowbowz: små sunkiga webtidningar som din kan också köpa tror jag...
<speedxcore> 3000 för allt?
<peetra> speedxcore:  annonserna säljer. :>)
<speedxcore> 3000 euro för tidningens webbplats?
<peetra> Om vi som webpublikation går 3000 EURO på plus första året så är det succe.
<speedxcore> som du får?
<speedxcore> aha ok.. förstår.
<lowbowz> Hmmmmm...
<peetra> Jag lovade det som max. :)
<speedxcore> hur kan du lova sånt?
 * lowbowz mjölkar speedxcore på info när han ändå är igång och har chansen.
<peetra> Tankenär att vi får gå 170 euro på minus.
<speedxcore> hurr mkt får du? gör du det här som hobby?
<speedxcore> lowbowz: lungt.
<elias79> eller fins det något bra verktyg för att kopiera hela home partionen till usb hdd
<lowbowz> Hur och var skickar man in "pressmeddelanden"? Jag ser ofta obskyra skitföretag få enorm gratisreklam bara genom att "annonsera ut" att de gör något, som vissa sajter hakar på direkt, okritiskt. Snacka om underbart. Men aldrig fattar hur man gör detta.
<speedxcore> elias79: mounta usb hdd.
<speedxcore> elias79: använd mv
<elias79> den är mountad
<lowbowz> Misstänker att det inte alls är enkelt eller billigt... annars skulle väl det spammas dygnet runt.
<lowbowz> *fattat
<speedxcore> lowbowz: xml av bloggar osv osv.
<speedxcore> lowbowz: för seriösa som tt, så bevakar dom sin copyright
<lowbowz> Nu förstår jag ingenting av ditt svar.
<elias79> bör jag packa mapparna innan ?
<lowbowz> Tror det beror på att du inte förstod min fråga.
<lowbowz> Jag undrar alltså hur jag, om jag skriver ett "pressmeddelande" om min nya SkitSpamProukt Ajax, får ut den gratis.
<elias79> eller fins något bra sätt att kopiera
<lowbowz> D.v.s. så t.ex. IDG skriver en nyhet om den.
<speedxcore> elias79: kan du göra. kan vara bra. om det ska via win eller mac eller så
<speedxcore> lowbowz: om andra tycker din xml/rss är intressant..  så kanske dom publicerar dig. om du gett dom tillåtelse. massor med hårt jobb.
<elias79> internt ext4 externt ntfs
<elias79> är det problemet med filsystemen
<speedxcore> elias79: kan vara värt med en tar
<lowbowz> speedxcore: ?!?!?!
<elias79> eller sökvägen till usb
<lowbowz> Tror inte du förstått alls vad jag frågade.
<speedxcore> lowbowz: du behöver ju en intressant artikel.. annars autopublicerar inte
<speedxcore> lowbowz: de flesta autopublicerar intressanta nyhetsflöden
<elias79> tack
<lowbowz> speedxcore: ?
<speedxcore> dra din fråga igen
<speedxcore> lika bra
<elias79> hallå
<speedxcore> mm
<elias79> 1.8 MBs från sata 7200 rpm till usb 3 är väl dåligt ?
<peetra> Har du tid, så är det bäl ok?
<elias79> ska klara över 705 megabits
<elias79> nej har inte så mycket tid
<elias79> vad gör jag fel
<peetra> förälnongsgrejs, det ä rmax de gör reklam för
<peetra> antagkkkigen gör du inget fel
<elias79> något problem med ext4 och filer under 4kb ?
<elias79> vad är standard för att göra backup föresten
<elias79> för cp är ju inte att rekommndera när det kräver sp mycker fipplande
<speedxcore> elias79: massor med småfiler?
<elias79> ja 500.000 eller flera
<speedxcore> småfiler har alltid tagit en massa tid
<speedxcore> packa
<speedxcore> packningen kommer också ta tid
<elias79> ah tar eller rar ?
<speedxcore> spelar ingen roll
<elias79> fungerar tar i windows ?
<speedxcore> elias79: kör rar då
<elias79> så overheaden mellan protokoll är värre på olika enheter
<elias79> än på samma disk
<elias79> ?
<elias79> eller
<speedxcore> en vanlig hdd har en söktid på 12ms. det gör att den inte kan hitta fler än 100småfiler på en sec.  = 1-1.5MB/sec
<peetra> Enl. min åsikt då är zipp det enda som nä'stam ALLTOD fungerar i win
<peetra> -p
<elias79> ah ok
<elias79> winrar ska ha stöd för tar enligt dom
<elias79> har inte testat
<speedxcore> elias79: 500.000 filer bör ta c:a 1.5-2h om hdd har 12ms i söktid.. och inget är zippat
<elias79> om båda diskarna är interna ja
<elias79> men en är usb 3
<speedxcore> det spelar ingen roll
<elias79> inte ?
<speedxcore> usb3 har ingen betydelse alls
<speedxcore> usb3 är skitsnabbt.. men disken inne i lådan har fortfarande seg söktid
<speedxcore> ssd har supersnabb söktid..  och klarar  småfiler.
<elias79> jasåklart
<speedxcore> småfiler snabbt.. =)
<elias79> den externa disken är 5400 rpm också
<elias79> tror den klarar stara filer bra men inte småttingarna
<elias79> stora*
<speedxcore> elias79: men så här har det varit med datorer sen 80talet
<dagon_> maxjezy: vaken? :)
<speedxcore> det tar tid att söka upp en fil på en snurrande skiva
<elias79> ja men i windows har jag inte märtkt av detta så ofta
<speedxcore> elias79: prova. är samma där
<elias79> tor det är värre mellan filsystem
<speedxcore> kan vara så
<speedxcore> en del filsystem klumpar ihop på andra sätt
<elias79> hmm kan vara
<elias79> hade samma problem över lan
<elias79> med små filer
<elias79> stora jick snabbt
<elias79> småå filer kräver att båda diskarna är interna är vad jag tror
<speedxcore> elias79: hehe prova det om du har lust.. jag kan säga att det lär inte hjälpa
<elias79> hur torrents kan fungera är ett mysterium
<speedxcore> filerna går över internet
<elias79> jag ahr provat
<elias79> det är snabbare
<speedxcore> ej lagrade på diskar
<elias79> beror nog på att många klientar har bra buffering
<speedxcore> jo
<elias79> det borde ja filsystem ha ocksp
<speedxcore> det har med saken att göra med
<speedxcore> vissa filsystem kan klumpa ihop
<speedxcore> och cacha
<elias79> ah
<speedxcore> men om inget är cachat eller klumpat.. så tar det tid att söka upp allt... ofta kring 10ms
<speedxcore> för varje fil
<elias79> ok
<elias79> snackar du skrivning eller
<elias79> läsning
<elias79> ?
<speedxcore> läsning mest
<speedxcore> skriva kan den göra.. genom att bara lägga dom i ordning.. iaf oftast. om disken inte är fraggad
<speedxcore> elias79: läs på om hur en hårddisk fungerar om du är nyfiken
<speedxcore> och om hur filsystem funkar
<elias79> tack
<elias79> jag borde sova men måsta fixa detta
<speedxcore> hajjar
<elias79> bar kul att chatta :)
<speedxcore> jodå ledsen om jag blir för teknisk../tråkig
<speedxcore> men kan inte ge bättre svar
<elias79> nejdå
<elias79> jag gillar sånt
<elias79> nörd är man ju
<speedxcore> förhoppningsvis blir ssd att lita  på och billiga
<elias79> jag har en ssd
<speedxcore> så slipper vi den här småfils skiten..  samt att det kommer nya filsystem också som t.ex. zfs
<elias79> som jag skall installera
<elias79> efter detta
<speedxcore> elias79: hehe tänk på att du måste kopiera småttingarna mellan 2 ssds sen bara =)
<speedxcore> om du ska testa
<elias79> men måsta kopiera fösrt
<speedxcore> 500.000 småfiler vad är det? webbsajter?
<elias79> skulla vilja ha en vertex 3
<elias79> jag kör minecraft
<elias79> deras spar sytem suger
<speedxcore> är småfiler från minecraft?
<elias79> ja 85 %
<speedxcore> oj
<speedxcore> ja då suger dom gammal röv eller nåt...  varför inte bara skapa .zipar i programmet.
<elias79> akn man undra
<speedxcore> packa till större filer
<speedxcore> baka ihop
<speedxcore> jag hoppas dom har goda skäl
<elias79> dom har lovat en updatering snart
<elias79> med up till 7x snabbar spar och laddningar
<speedxcore> oväntat
<elias79> nä
<speedxcore> som sagt 100filer = 1sec =)
<elias79> ;(
<speedxcore> 1sec som inte går att göra nåt åt
<speedxcore> mindre filer = automatiskt snabbare
<speedxcore> färre filer
<elias79> DU MENAR STÖRRE
<speedxcore> jag menar färre = större =)
<speedxcore> som t.ex. en rar =)
<elias79> hur ser jag hur många filer en mapp har
<elias79> totalt
<elias79> men under mappar
<elias79> ??
<speedxcore> har inte i huvet.. sec
<arand> find . | wc -l   men jag antar att det finns bättre sätt...
<speedxcore> jag tänkte först på du
<speedxcore> arands lösning är bästa hitills
<elias79> :P
<arand> du tänkte fört på jag?
<speedxcore> du
<speedxcore> man du
<arand> Jojag vet :p
<elias79> 111042 filer per bana
<arand> mitt kommando räknar med mappar också antar jag
<elias79> ok
<speedxcore> elias79: hur lång tid tar en sån bana att ladda? nästan 2min?
<elias79> nej den laddar inte hela
<elias79> utan bar dom blocken nära spawn pointen
<speedxcore> ok hajjar
<elias79> så det laggar när man går
<elias79> lol
<elias79> har du köert spelat
<elias79> ?
<speedxcore> nej
<speedxcore> men kan tänka mig
<speedxcore> elias79: trevligt att snacka men ska sova nu
<elias79> godnatt
<speedxcore> zzz
<elias79> zzz
<elias79> lol
<elias79> tack agian
<elias79> nn
<elias79> *zzz*
<lowbowz> Vad är det med svenska filmer och att suga?
<lowbowz> Nästan så man anar en konspiration.
<lowbowz> De är så vansinnigt dåliga att man rodnar.
<dagon_> lol
<dagon_> det finns många bra svenska filmer
<dagon_> fast det beror ju på vad för smak man har
<lowbowz> Ett fåtal är bra.
<lowbowz> Typ Jägarna.
<lowbowz> Och diverse komedier som Monopol.
<lowbowz> Eller Hajen som visste för mycket.
<lowbowz> Men mest total smörja.
<lowbowz> speedxcore: Vaken fortfarande?
<zChris> Ondskan är bra
<zChris> Den där svenska skräckfilmen är bra med
<lowbowz> Ondskan, ja.
<lowbowz> Den var skrämmande lik min inre bild av boken.
<lowbowz> Eller så har jag blandat ihop minnet av boken med filmen.
<dagon_> jag gillar beckfilmerna
<dagon_> de gamla godingarna med lasse åberg och janne loffe carlsson är också fina
<lowbowz> Där sade du något också.
<dagon_> och hasse och tage-grejerna
<lowbowz> Manne på Taket och i princip alla andra Beck.
<lowbowz> Mannen
<lowbowz> Men typ allt skit som de gör...
<lowbowz> Kommissarie Späck.
<lowbowz> Farsan.
<lowbowz> Så pinsamt vidrigt dåligt att man vill sjunka genom stolen.
<dagon_> ett öga rött
<dagon_> också pinsamt dålig
<lowbowz> Jag menar verkligen allvar när jag säger att jag inte kan tro mina ögon.
<lowbowz> Jag kunde inte ens se igenom hela Kommissarie Späck. Har aldrig hänt förut.
<dagon_> jag gav den en chans eftersom jag gillar fredde granberg
<dagon_> men den var inte bra
<dagon_> verkligen inte bra
<lowbowz> dagon_: Nej, det hoppas jag att du inte tycker.
<dagon_> inte med tanke på vad fredde gjort innan
<lowbowz> För då skulle jag bli tvungen att göra mitt bästa för att få dig inlagd på mentalsjukhus.
<lowbowz> ;)
<dagon_> haha
<lowbowz> Ingen vettig människa kan tycka att filmen är värd att ens plåga sig igenom.
<zChris_> Pissrouter
<lowbowz> Pissdator.
<zChris_> nein
<zChris_> datorn fungerar som den ska
<zChris_> routern hänger sig när jag laddar ner över 5mb/S
<realubot> Det är något knas när jag väljer tangentbordsuppsättning under installationen av Ubuntu 10.10. Det står Sweden och så ser jag Ukrainas tangentbodslayout i fältet till höger. Dessutom står musmarkören hjulet och snurrar (men hamstern är död). Ready when you are, säger Ubuntu... Jo, tack för det the Perfect 10.
<zChris> Nej! ÄR HAMSTERN DÖD!
<realubot> Det här har hänt mig mer än en gång nu. Jag har kollat iso-filen med md5sum. En gång har installationen lyckats.
<zChris> Ubuntu failer ständigt att installera för mig :P
<realubot> Dessutom är det en till grej som jag tycker är knäpp i Nautilus i 10.10 jämfört med 10.04. När man stegar genom alternativen i vänstra fältet så automonteras partitioner bara man ställer sig på alternativet. Och så har vi den där förra buggen som gör att det inte går att öppna kataloger genom att ställa sig på katalogerna och trycka Enter i vänsterfältet.
<realubot> Dom här två buggarna i Nautilus hänger kanske ihop. :S
<zChris> automonteringen är det inte så det ska fungera?
<realubot> zChris: Nja. Förr fick man ju trycka Enter för att montera partitionen. Det räckte inte med att stega över alternativet. Som det är nu går det ju inte att stega fram till ett USB-minne utan att montera alla partitioner på vägen. :S
<zChris> Hehe men det är kanske inlagt nu till tian då ?
<zChris> Förstår inte varför dom skulle vilja ha så dock
<realubot> Nej. Det måste vara en bugg. Dessutom när man stegar över partitionen med tangentbordet i vänstermenyn och en partition monteras automatiskt bara markören hamnar på alternativet så börjar stegningen om högst upp när partitionen monteras. Så har man 3-4 partitioner så får du manuell loopa 3-4 ggr innan alla partitioner har stegats igenom och du kommer till ditt USB-minne.
<realubot> Det låter inte som någon smart lösning. Det verkar mer som en bugg.
<realubot> Svårt att förklara. Det är så kasst att man får gå med Alt+G för Go i menyn istället för vänsterfältet.
<realubot> Dom har gjort vänstermenyn oanvändbar i 10.10 om man kör med tangentbordet för att navigera sig fram. Irriterande... :|
<zChris> haha
<zChris> :P
<zChris> Trodde inte du körde Ubuntu
<dagon_> fast det är ju bara att byta ut nautilus om man vill
<realubot> zChris: Why not?
<realubot> dagon_: Jo. Finns det något bättre då?
<dagon_> mja
<dagon_> thunar är rätt bra
<dagon_> pcmanfm är bra
<dagon_> midnightcommander gillar jag
<realubot> dagon_: Det har jag hört talas om. Det är standard i xubuntu tror jag.
<dagon_> pcmanfm ja
<dagon_> jag kör den på min archburk
<realubot> Jaha. Trodde thunar var det. :S
<dagon_> ja
<dagon_> förlåt
<dagon_> men pcmanfm funkar finfint
<realubot> dagon_: Ok, fördelar jämfört med Nautilus?
<dagon_> njae
<realubot> Ok.
<dagon_> kan inte säga nåt så
<dagon_> bara drog upp en massa alternativ :)
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Hm, nu försöker jag installera 10.10 i vbox faktiskt. Jag tänker laborera lite med att kompilera och ladda moduler i kärnan och då har jag inte lust att riskera mitt desktop-system.
<dagon_> prova dig fram helt enkelt :)
<dagon_> kör fluxbox på min archmaskin
<dagon_> så jag testade lite
<dagon_> thunar och pcmanfm
<dagon_> fick automount att funka i pcmanfm iaf
<realubot> Mhm. Jag har varit skapligt nöjd med Nautilus innan 10.10. :(
<zChris> Vad för du för desktopsystem realubot?
<realubot> zChris: 10.10. Samma som jag försöker installera i vbox. Jag ska installera det i vbox för att testa lite moduler i kärnan. Jag vill inte sabba mitt vanliga system. Jag ska nog gå över till Arch när jag har lite mer koll på Linux.
<realubot> Om ett år kanske...
<dagon_> :)
<zChris> Du får inte mer koll på Linux bara för du kör Arch
<dagon_> han bygger åtminstone upp ett eget system
<realubot> Mhm. Det är det jag tänker på. Eller så struntar jag i det och moddar Ubuntu istället.
<realubot> Det beror på hur mycket jag orkar pilla och hur mycket jag tycket att jag får ut av Arch jämfört med Ubuntu.
<dagon_> jag blev trött på att "modda" ubuntu och började med arch
<dagon_> kanske en halvdan jämförelse
<dagon_> men körde ubuntu på min netbook
<dagon_> det tuggade som fan
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/archflux.png <- arch linux + fluxbox
<zChris> dagon_, ser FÖR JÄVLIG UT :P
<dagon_> ja, det är ju din åsikt :P
<zChris> :)
<dagon_> men jag är nöjd och datorn är mer än 20ggr så snabb
<realubot> Vet ni vad. Buggen i 10.10 triggas om man ställer sig på Ukraina när man väljer tangentbordslayout. Då spelar det inte någpn roll om man byter för Ukrainas varianter står kvar till höger. Alla andra språk fungerar. Det börjar på USA och Sverige ligger äer USA i listan men om man som jag hoppade lite upp och ner på skoj så fastnar man på Ukraina.
<realubot> *över USAi listan
<realubot> Ukraina är inte att leka med när man väljer tangentbordslayout. :S
<zChris> realubot, RAPPORTERA!
<dagon_> hehe
<realubot> zChris: Jag vet inte hur man rapporterar buggar. :)
<realubot> Jag rapporterar det ju här.
<dagon_> såna problem har vi inte med arch :)
<zChris> dagon_: ... :P
<dagon_> jag borde inte varit uppe hela natten..
<zChris> Vadårå ?
<zChris> Jag har varit det :P
<dagon_> ska till studion i eftermiddag
<dagon_> vill gärna kunna hantera gitarren :O
<zChris> ska du dit och göra
<zChris> finns inge linux där?
<dagon_> tyvärr inte men jag håller på att spela in en solo singel
<realubot> Dom där symbolerna som dyker upp längst ner på skärmen när man bootar Live-skivan. Ett tangentbord och en gubbe. Är det ett meddelande till utomjordingar eller vad försöker man säga?
<zChris> dagon_, vad heter skivan då? Ska den släppas på nätet for free? :D
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> den har inget namn och den kommer att släppas for free
<dagon_> hade tpb inte varit så dåligt hade jag bett dom att göra en banner som med många band innan
<zChris> Varför är dom dålig?
<dagon_> har du provat den på sistone?
<zChris> vet inte
<zChris> kanske
<zChris> xD
<dagon_> försöker du sortera efter seeders så kraschar skiten
<dagon_> klagar över rader i databasen
<realubot> Nej. Buggen inträffar även om man ställer sig på andra alternativ.
<realubot> Kasst.
<dagon_> zChris: frågan är om du vill höra
<dagon_> det är death metal
<lowbowz> WOW!
<lowbowz> Den här boten är ju skitsmart...
<zChris> dagon_, får väll dra ner och kolla :P
<lowbowz> Han kan ju snacka perfekt svenska... fett bra AI.
<zChris> hehe till skillnad från dig lowbowz :D
<dagon_> han är ingen bot, han är ju en ubåt :D
<lowbowz> =|
<lowbowz> Vad åt man innan det fanns pizza? Typ gröt och köttbullar och gamla rötter?
<dagon_> och potatis
<realubot> Man åter nyttiga saker som nötter, bär, frukt m.m.
<lowbowz> Sill och potäter...
<lowbowz> Varför skulle en katt äta potatis?
<realubot> *Ã¥t
<Umeaboy> Hej! Finns det någon klon till Diablo i Ubuntu? Freedroid skulle vara det, men det var så otroligt fult att man nästan blev grön i ansiktet.
<zChris> Första pizzan som gjordes i sverige var faktiskt av en SVENSK!
<realubot> Umeaboy: Diablo fungerar i Wine annars tror jag.
<dagon_> diablo 2 funkar skitbra i wine
<lowbowz> Usch för FOSSare som vill ha allt graits.
<lowbowz> gratis
<lowbowz> T.o.m. spel.
<lowbowz> Ni borde spela äkta varan... inte några billiga kopior.
<realubot> Otroligt. Ubuntu ska inte skryta om hur lång tid det tar att installera OS:et när man måste göra om jobbet 10 ggr för att komma igenom installationen...
<zChris> hmm fick nå weird meddelande nu när jag startade live skivan
<lowbowz> realubot: Skryter de om hur LÅNG tid det tar?!
<lowbowz> Och varför tar det 10 gånger?
<realubot> Helt otroligt. Jag kommer inte förbi Keyboard Layout ju. :(
<realubot> Jag kanske är för snabb på att välja layouy. Jag kanske måste vänta 1 min.
<lowbowz> Bättre att uppgrade till Äkta Windows 7 Home Premium från Microsoft.
<lowbowz> *uppgradera
<dagon_> Oo
<lowbowz> GGSdata har slutat med Amiga helt?
<lowbowz> Bara Linux för hela slanten nu...
<zChris> Var ju länge sedan
<zChris> Hmm
<zChris> tror mitt Ubuntu 10 10 hängde sig
<realubot> Det fungerar när jag enbart väljer med musen och går direkt på Sweden från att USA är markerat som tangentbordslayout.
<zChris> installern har hängt sig
<lowbowz> zChris: Vad?
<zChris> Verkar inte fungera så bra på Vbox
<realubot> zChris: När du kommer in i det. Testa att navigera med tangentbordet när du kommer till Keyboard Layout. Kör med USA som land så du inte står på Sweden från början när du kommer till Keyboard Layput.
<lowbowz> Om man säger så här... FOSS är inte direkt putsat i många avseenden. Det görs sällan grundliga tester, speciellt med UI-element.
<realubot> lowbowz: Sant.
<realubot> zChris: Jag har lyckats installera det. Tror inte jag använde musen då men nu har jag försökt 4-5 ggr genom att navigera med tangentbordet och då ballar installationen ur när jag stegar genom olika keyboard layout. Alternativet i högerfäötet låser sig låser sig och det går inte att välja layout mer.
<realubot> *fältet
<realubot> lowbowz: Windows är ju proprietary software.
<zChris> Okey deletade min VM dock för jag tror att den var lite fucked och gjorde en ny, får se nu. jag får några force_Addr=0xaddr error ?
<zChris> SMBus adress are uninitilized
<zChris> fick du det?
<lowbowz> realubot: Ja? :S
<realubot> Jag kollade på en iPod Shuffle 6g igår men för att kunna ladda spelaren med musik behöver man iTunes. Ett nytt sätt att lagra musiken på spelaren gör att Baschee och andra spelare inte fungerar...
<realubot> Det kallar jag inlåsning.
<lowbowz> Windows är extremt putsat... men lider naturligtvis av extrem bakåtkompatibilitet.
<realubot> lowbowz: Det är ju det som är kruxet.
<dagon_> you can't polish a turd
<zChris> lowbowz, fast det har dom väll fixat? :P
<realubot> zChris: Jag fick något sånt när jag bootar 10.10 Live ja.
<lowbowz> Vad jag förstår så ska i princip ALLT äldre gå att köra på alla versioner av Windows så länge den som gjorde programmet följde de MS-riktlinjer som rådde vid den tiden.
<zChris> Nu är allt South africa
<realubot> Minns inte exakt vad det står. Något med pxii eller så...
<lowbowz> Typ om man följde konventionerna för MS-DOS 4 så ska det funka i Windows 7. Eller Windows 3.11 så ska det funka i Windows 7.
<realubot> zChris: Mm, det hänger sig?
<dagon_> jag saknar maxjezy
<dagon_> blev ju ingen blender night
<zChris> realubot, vet inte får se nu , valde genom att ta "Figure out keyboard"
<lowbowz> Hur kan den figurera ut keyboardet?
<lowbowz> Ett tangentbord skickar väl bara ut signaler?
<realubot> zChris: Det hjälper inte. Du kommer inte ur låsningen.
<realubot> zChris: Jag har testat.
<zChris> man trycker på bokstäver som den frågar efter
<zChris> realubot, okey för baren längst ner går vidare? Men det kanske den gjorde för dig med ?
<realubot> zChris: Ja, men när det släpper så är du tillbaka i där det har hängt sig.
<realubot> zChris: Det gjorde den för mig med.
<zChris> alright får vänta då bara för att se om det blir samma
<realubot> zChris: Oxh sen kommer det upp en text: ready when you are... eller nåt.
<realubot> *Och
<zChris> Alright
<zChris> ja det står så lnu
<zChris> Startar om dne
<realubot> Mm
<realubot> lowbowz: Den gissar och så får man svara om å finns på tangentbordet, om ä finns osv. Den gör väl en gissning när man trycker y. y kanske ger olika signaler på olika tangentbord?
<lowbowz> Hmm...
<realubot> Jag vet inte.
<zChris> gött tog london som plats nu lowbowz
<realubot> zChris: Jag testade bara Sthlm.
<zChris> realubot, men körde den inte svenska som keyboard layout då?
<lowbowz> Tidszoner är djävulens påfund.
<realubot> zChris: Jag tog USA som land och Sthlm som timezone, menar jag.
<zChris> jaha okey
<zChris> installerar nu iaf :)
<lowbowz> Vet någon hur man skickar ut en "pressrelease"? Företag gör sådant hela tiden och får gratisreklam.
<zChris> DU upplevde inga såna här problem när du installerade på din stationära?
<lowbowz> Men vem skickar de det till så alla möjliga tidningar plockar upp det som en nyhet?
<zChris> lowbowz, lägg utt nått på din sida och meddela TT
<zChris> http://www.tt.se/start/
<dagon_> zChris, realubot; hur kan ni ha så mycket problem? :P
<zChris> dagon_, för vi använde samma VM :P
<realubot> lowbowz: tror det finns företag som sammanstälelr pressreleaser.
<realubot> lowbowz: Typ: http://www.mynewsdesk.com/se/pressroom/newsdesk/pressrelease/view/newsdesk-pressreleaser-paa-eniros-nyhetssoek-305765
<zChris> hur mycket är klockan?
<realubot> Eller här: http://www.mynewsdesk.com/se/
<zChris> kvart i åtta?
<realubot> Japp.
<zChris> phew trodde min datorklocka hade stannat som den har på tjejens bärbara
<zChris> :)
<realubot> Har den stannat på tjejens bärbara? Hur stannar klockan?
<lowbowz> "Newsdesks kunder får sina nyheter pubilcerade på Eniro nyhetssök."
<lowbowz> Första man läser ;)
<zChris> realubot, tror det interna batteriet har gett upp
<zChris> Fast å andra sidan borde NTP uppdatera så fort hon slår på den
<zChris> ja jag vet inte alls det är skitskumt iaf
<realubot> Mhm, då ställer det till med bankcert och så.
<zChris> Får byta batteri nångång
<lowbowz> Alltså... jag vill inte se/söka pressreleaser, utan skapa en själv.
<realubot> Jag hade en dator med kasst batteri i BIOS. Då nollades klockan men så fungerade inte bankcert för gitlighetsdatumet stämmer inte om inte BIOS håller koll på tiden.
<lowbowz> Hur får de reda på sådant?
<lowbowz> MÃ¥ste ju finnas en standard.
<lowbowz> Eller ett API.
<realubot> zChris: Det går nog att ställa in OS:ets klocka utan att använda BIOS va? Då kanske man lurar certen också.
<realubot> lowbowz: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pressmeddelande
<zChris> realubot, ja den borde ställas om per automatik med NTP men det gör den inte heller :S
<realubot> Hm... Konstigt.
<zChris> Ja definitivt
<lowbowz> Äh...  vad flummigt.
<lowbowz> Inget "skicka in pressrelease"... bara massa logga in och registrera och betala...
<lowbowz> Usch och fy.
<realubot> En fördel med Arch är att det är rolling release.
<zChris> hmm ska finnas en comic som är typ streckgubbar och är lite mörk humor
<zChris> namnet påminner om nån frätande syra
<zChris> http://explosm.net/
<dagon_> realubot: det är en stor fördel
<dagon_> AUR är också en stor fördel
<lowbowz> "Chef att hyra" måste ju bara vara ett skämt.
<lowbowz> KAN inte vara sant.
<realubot> dagon_: AUR=
<realubot> =
<realubot> ?
<dagon_> Arch User Repository
<realubot> Hm, finns det inte en gräns för hur mycket CPU ett guest OS i vbox får ta från hosten?
<realubot> dagon_: Aha, ok.
<dagon_> nä, bara hur många kärnor
<dagon_> vad jag vet
<realubot> Ok. Är det inte i praktiken samma sak?
<dagon_> beror ju på
<dagon_> du kanske vill köra en virtuell maskin i 400MHz
<dagon_> det tror jag inte går
<dagon_> du kan inte ställa in klockhastighet
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Om jag sätter en kärna till vbox guest OS. Då är det ändå möjligt att den drar 100% CPU väl?
<realubot> Eller hur är det.
<dagon_> hur menar du?
<realubot> dagon_: Jag undrar vad det innebär i praktiken att ställa in så vbox bara använder en kärna i processorn.
<kodein> ja
<dagon_> den använder en kärna
<kodein> en kärna = 100%
<kodein> två kärnor = 200%
<kodein> fyra kärnor = 400%
<realubot> Är det inte smart att låga guest OS ligga på en egen partition.
<realubot> Jag menar om hårddisken arbetar för fullt på guest OS så segar det också ner hosten?
<realubot> Nu ligger vbox på 94% i CPU när jag kollar i top men CPU raden ser ut så här: Cpu(s):  3.4%us,  2.1%sy,  0.2%ni, 90.0%id,  4.2%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.2%si,  0.0%st
<realubot> Vad innebär det? :S
<realubot> Är det 3 eller 4GB som är gränsen för vad 32-bitars klarar?
<realubot> Klarar 32-bits 4GB RAM eller bara >4GB?
<vacum> 32 klarar 4
<vacum> eller rättare sagt 4GB adressområde
<vacum> grafikkort och sånt äter upp det
<vacum> har du fett grafikkort eller nått kort som vill ha massa adresserbart minne äter de upp adresserbart minne
<zChris> I hope you dont miind i hope you dont miind!
<vacum> realubot: därför kär man 64bit
<zChris> skulle inte 1010 har unity ?
<realubot> vacum: Ligger grafikkortet och äter då?
<realubot> vacum: Eller är det bara när man t.ex. seplar upp en film osv?
<realubot> Jag har ju en 64-bitars prolle. Jag som hela tiden har trott att den var 32-bitar. :S
<vacum> realubot: det äter alltid
<vacum> realubot: det är frågan om adresserbart minne
<realubot> Om en host blir hackad så blir väl guest OS indirekt också hackat samtidigt?
<realubot> vacum: Äter det lika mycket som grafikkortet har i minne?
<realubot> zChris: 11.04.
<realubot> zChris: Unity.
<vacum> realubot: ja. ibland mer
<vacum> realubot: beror på hårdvaran
<realubot> vacum: Ok. :S
<vacum> realubot: visas maskiner får ut 2,9 GB RAM max
<vacum> vissa
<realubot> Aha, hm. Jag har ju en prolle som fixar 64-bitar så jag har helt enkelt installerat fel system. :|
<vacum> japp
<realubot> vacum: Aha, se där.
<realubot> Varför är 32-bitars så dumt så man måste ha ha ett helt nytt system för att få med 4GB? Går det inte bara att uppgradera 32-bits?
<vacum> det är så pass stor skilnad
<vacum> det är en annan arkitektur
<realubot> Mhm, jo.
<realubot> Ingenting fungerar. The Prefect 10 hänger sig efter omstart i vbox efter uppdateringar. :(
<phnom> realubot: Är det bara minnesadresser du vill ha så kan du ju köra med pae-kernel
<vacum> iofs
<realubot> phnom: Nja, jag vet inte vad jag vill ha. Men om jag kör med ett eller två system samtidigt i vbox så går det ju åt lite RAM.
<phnom> realubot: med pae-kernel får du ut allt ram även i 32-bitars
<realubot> Jag misstänker att det segar ner hdd:n att köra flera system samtidigt i vbox samtidigt som man jobbar vanlligt med hostens OS.
<realubot> phnom: Jaha, det låter ju bra.
<vacum> kör iostat -x 1
<vacum> då ser du IO på diskarna
<realubot> Mhm, eller iotop?
<R2D21> Gäsp. Godmorgon
<vacum> realubot: den hade jag inte sett
<realubot> vacum: Jag hittat inget paket som heter iostat.
<vacum> nej men den ingår i ett annat
<realubot> Aha.
<realubot> sysstat?
<vacum> ja
<realubot> Device:         rrqm/s   wrqm/s     r/s     w/s   rsec/s   wsec/s avgrq-sz avgqu-sz   await  svctm  %util
<realubot> sda               0.00     3.00    0.00    3.00     0.00    48.00    16.00     0.01    4.00   1.33   0.40
<realubot> Så ser det ut för sda.
<realubot> Det är sda som har host och guest OS.
<realubot> Hosten rullar på som vanligt. Guest OS står i typ idle.
<realubot> På hosten kör jag Fx, Spotify, Nautilus, Terminaler m.m.
<bamsefar> Det där är ju inte mycket last ju.
<realubot> Är det inte möjligt att hacka ett virtuellt OS och inne från virtuella OS:et hacka BIOS så att man kommer åt hosten?
<bamsefar> Nej
<realubot> bamsefar: Det är möjligt. Jag förstår inte vad värdena betyder.
<bamsefar> realubot: Har du läst manualen?
<realubot> bamsefar: Jag har ju precis installerat programmet och testat det så nej.
<bamsefar> Gör det då.
<realubot> bamsefar: Nope. Inte nu.
<realubot> Hur gör jag för att bäst flytta Windows XP från en dator till Virtual Box utan att behöva en installations-CD för XP?
<realubot> Jag har en licensnyckel på XP och systemet installerat på en hdd men inte en skiva för att installera systemet på en ny dator. :S
<cahoot> kanske ngt för ##windows?
<realubot> !windows | realubot
<ubot2> realubot, please see my private message
<realubot> Mhm. I get it.
<tina_b> good morning
<vacum> morrn morrn tina_b
<tina_b> kastar du dagen första fråga
<tina_b> ut*
<tina_b> vilka alternativ finns till streamer? eftersom den inte har utvecklats på hundra år tilltalar ett modernare alternativ..
<Haffe> 10:22 < Kalagaraz> any time I get answers like "9224/225" ohms I think that
<Haffe> tina_b: Frågor är sociala konstruktioner.
<tobier> morrn
<tina_b> tobier: godmorogn
<vacum> strreamer?
<vacum> streamer?
<tina_b> vacum: för att fånga jpg från webbkameran
<vacum> aha
<tina_b> utan gui då
<vacum> ok
<tina_b> med gui finns många bra program.
<vacum> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Webcam-HOWTO/#COMMAND
<tina_b> vacum: japp, dock så är alla 4 program 100 år gamla och/eller finns inte kvar
<tina_b> har en laptop med trasigt grafikkort. vad tror ni om att byta med ett kort från en annan laptop
<tina_b> är det standardmoduler i laptops som i stationära? (fast mindre..?)
<Markslap> Ganska tveksamt
<Markslap> Alltid värt ett försök
<phnom> Kan vara miniPCI om man har tar
<phnom> tur*
 * tina_b letar efter sin datormejsel
<maxjezy> tina_b, vad är det för laptop?
<tina_b> maxjezy: hp pavillion dv2700
 * tina_b hittade den
<maxjezy> är du säker på att det är grafikkortet?
<tina_b> maxjezy: tämligen. ingen bild på panelen eller på vga
<Markslap> Har du kollat minnerna?
<tina_b> hm
<tina_b> nej
<tina_b> tur att jag hittade ett minne när jag letade efter mejsel då
<maxjezy> tina_b, jag skulle nog satsa på att sälja datorn i delar
<maxjezy> batteri och hårddisk, minnen osv.
<tina_b> :-/
<maxjezy> alternativt spara hårddisk och minne som backup till annan laptop om man har sånt
<tina_b> backlight tänds men ingen bild
<maxjezy> säkert grafikkortet
<maxjezy> blir den varm?
<maxjezy> om den står igång länge
<tina_b> har inte provat
<maxjezy> man kan laga xbox genom att lägga den i en filt och ha igång den där i värmen 20 minuter
<maxjezy> helt försluten
<maxjezy> av filt
<tina_b> maxjezy: eh va? :-)
<maxjezy> yepp
<maxjezy> det har med en spärrgrej i grafikkortet
<maxjezy> som överhettas
<tina_b> vad för spärr
<maxjezy> men överhettar man den över normal överhettning så nollställer den sig
<maxjezy> en temporär fix för trasiga xbox
<tina_b> haha sånna fulhack gillar jag
<maxjezy> sen måste man ju laga den, alternativt sätta extra fläkt
<maxjezy> jo, jag har alltid varit för mixtra med grejer
<maxjezy> lagat massor med bärbara datorer
<tina_b> :-)
<tina_b> bra, då öppnar du den här nu
<maxjezy> jag skulle nog inte ödsla energi på den mer än att slakta den in i minsta detalj
<maxjezy> ta alla prylar
<tina_b> åhh vad negativ du är
<maxjezy> bara vad jag skulle göra
<maxjezy> ja tycker du ska följa dina instinkter
<tina_b> min plan är ju att enkelt byta grafikkort
<tina_b> har en annan hp som jag tänkte "låna" av
<realubot> tina_b: Motion kanske? Om du vill spela in med webbkamera?
<tina_b> maxjezy: great onboad video... :-/
<tina_b> 28 delar senare och 100 skruvar
<phnom> maxjezy: Spärrgrej i grafikkortet? Vad jag har hört så är det för att böja ner kallödningarna igen.
<phnom> Känns dumt att lägga in en spärr i grafikkortet som brickar hela devicen bara för att den råkade bli lite varm :P
<realubot> Jag läser att Android är skrivet i Java, C och C++. Varför är det skrivet i olika språk? Är det för att olika språk passar olika bra till olika delar av systemet eller?
<phnom> realubot: C-delen kommer antagligen från linuxkerneln och drivisar
<phnom> och Javan har de för resten av systemet
<Markslap> Java är ju emuleringen dom kör ovanpå.
<realubot> Oj, oj. http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.369263/8-av-10-webblasare-oppna-for-attacker
<realubot> Markslap: Vad menar du med det?
<phnom> realubot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mm6Ju0xhUW8
<Markslap> Javadelen i Android emuleras ju bara.
<maxjezy> phnom, ja du har nog rätt
<realubot> phnom: Tack.
<maxjezy> det jag menade var att den spärras från att köras igen
<maxjezy> det är ju ingen spärr
<phnom> maxjezy: Aha :)
<maxjezy> utan ett resultat
<maxjezy> av en för hårdkokt maskin
<tina_b> jaja vi struntar väl i den där maskinen och går vidare
<phnom> Eller ja, behöver ju inte vara kallödningar för att de ska smälta och lossna lite
<realubot> Jag klarade mig: https://browsercheck.qualys.com/
<realubot> Det hade varit bra med tips-kanal, typ: ubuntu-se-tips eller nåt där man postar länkar till intressanta saker som har med Linux och Ubuntu (och hårdvara) att göra.
<realubot> Som ett kanal-feed eller nåt.
<realubot> Om man postar en länk med en viss option så hamnar länken i #ubuntu-se-tips kanalen. Var tror ni om det?
<realubot> Nehe. :(
<markus> jag tror man bara länkar ifall det är något bra
<markus> jag hade flera brister på min winxp-burk
<markus> inga på ubuntut
<maxjezy> verkar som jag konverterar till KDE
<tina_b> libdbus-glib-1.so.2 vad är det egentligen
<maxjezy> CPU håller bättre temperatur där
<realubot> Markslap: Vad har din XP-burk med saken att göra?
<realubot> Markslap: Äsch.
<Philip5> maxjezy: vaken?
<maxjezy> Philip5, du hörde inte vad jag skrev precis
 * realubot blänger på Tabb-tangenten.
<Philip5> nej
<maxjezy> verkar som jag konverterar till KDE
<realubot> Markslap: Why?
<realubot> Nämen...
<realubot> maxjezy: Why?
<maxjezy> CPU håller bättre temperatur
<Philip5> maxjezy: wooohooo! tänk om du skulle fånga dina sinnen och göra det
<Markslap> realubot: Lär dig tabba.
<Philip5> kde rules!
<realubot> Markslap: Det är inte lätt.
<maxjezy> Philip5, videos flyter bättre på tuben
<Markslap> Helt otroligt. :P
<maxjezy> mindre CPU
<Markslap> Jag har märkt det.
<maxjezy> och 6 grader kallare
<realubot> Markslap: Jag kämpar med det.
<maxjezy> hur kommer det sig?
<Philip5> maxjezy: gört!
<Philip5> för att kde är bäst!
<Philip5> :D
<maxjezy> jag renderar en bild nu
<realubot> maxjezy: Är det så big deal då? 6 grader?
<maxjezy> temperature 61
<maxjezy> konstant
<Philip5> maxjezy: kör du kde nu??
<realubot> Ok, när du renderar.
<maxjezy> realubot, bättre flyt i systemet totalt med
<maxjezy> Philip5, japp
<realubot> maxjezy: Jasså.
<Philip5> coolers
<Philip5> maxjezy: vilken version kör du med då?
<realubot> Det ar värst. Märker man sånna prestandavinster av KDE.
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja vet inte
<Philip5> maxjezy: jag kör kde 4.6.0
<Philip5> senaste från kubuntu teamet
<tina_b> woohoo Philip5 is in da house
<Philip5> tina_b: nämen! sitter du där och gömmer dig!
<Philip5> tina_b: läget?
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja tänkte göra backup på allt
<maxjezy> sen installera om
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du sett att jag laddat upp updates av yafaray och blender guit för det?
<maxjezy> nepp
<Philip5> maxjezy: bytte namn på blenderguit så det skulle vara lite mer logiskt
<madbear> kde har några roliga buggar
<madbear> testa kör ksysguard i nån dag
<madbear> tar typ 1GB i ram då :P
<Philip5> maxjezy: nu har yafaray stöd för sppm och även har jag lagt in en specialpatch för sppm för guit i blender så man kan köra med det där också
<vacum> tina_b: då är det inte lätt
<Philip5> madbear: för mig tar hela systemet just nu 800 mb ram men då kör jag även webserver och en del annat lull-lull
<Philip5> maxjezy: ska du installera kubuntu från scratch då?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> kubuntu usbstick tänkte ja fixa
<madbear> Philip5: ja men just ksysguard vad det nu kallas.. system monitor
<madbear> har buggar i versionen jag använder
<madbear> för det kan inte vara rätt om det tar 1GB ram för att visa några siffror
<Philip5> madbear: aha, vilken version kör du med då? jag kollar med system monitor
<madbear> typ 4.4.nåt
<madbear> inte vid den dattan nu så vet inte med ksysguard
<Philip5> maxjezy: vart är alla hurrarop om att du kan köra med sppm i yafaray nu då??!?! :O
<realubot> maxjezy: Hur är läget madbear?
<realubot> Äsch.
<realubot> madbear:
<madbear> tjenna realubot fint
<madbear> själv?
<maxjezy> Philip5, hurray urrayy!!
<Philip5> maxjezy: :P
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag håller på med ett mästerverk inom 3D nu
<maxjezy> en riktigt fet wallpaper
<Philip5> maxjezy: som du kommer vilja köra sppm på nu när du kan det ;P
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: så du kan glänsa i blenderkanalen med att du har det i din men de har de inte i sina ;)
<maxjezy> haha
<Philip5> lux har iof stöd för sppm men inte yafaray tidigare
<tina_b> chrome är pajj. Finns det något likande exentions som tweetdeck för firefox?
<Philip5> tina_b: finns inte tweetdeck för FF då??
<realubot> madbear: Jag tar det piano. Kollade lite feeds nyss. omgubuntu osv.
<realubot> Det är lite för mycket fokus på nya grejer i Ubuntu och lite för lite info  guider m.m. i omgubuntu.
<tina_b> Philip5: nää
<tina_b> Philip5: det är bra med mig, bakar bröd :-) hur är det med dig
<Philip5> tina_b: har för mig att jag har kört det i den tidigare
<realubot> Använder Ubuntu Documentation samma wiki-system som Wikipedia?
<Philip5> tina_b: bara bra. får snart päronen på besök
<Philip5> tina_b: aha, stämmer nog. jag testade nog tweetdeck i adobe air på linux. var nog inte i ff ändå
<Philip5> tina_b: du har väl inga russin i brödet?!?! :O
<Philip5> den som bakar bröd med russin förtjänar nästan att bli bannad från kanalen ;P
<tina_b> Philip5: hehe nä men valnötter!
<Philip5> tina_b: ja men nötter och frön är gott i bröd!
<Philip5> men russin hör inte hemma i bröd
<Markslap> Russin hör hemma i choklad!
<Markslap> Omnomnom
<AshiTenshi> Russin hör bara hemma i lussebullar
<Markslap> Finest milk chocolate with raisins and hazelnuts.
<Markslap> Nomnom
<AshiTenshi> Uscha
<tina_b> kan man inte köra adobe air i fx då?
<Philip5> AshiTenshi: de hör bara hemma på dem som dekoration men man plockar ut russina ur lussebullen innan man äter den!
<AshiTenshi> Philip5: nej nej, russinen gör dem mer saftiga!
<Markslap> Jag började gilla sån choklad ännu mer för att mitt ex hatade sån choklad.
<Markslap> DÃ¥ fick jag ha den ifred.
<Philip5> AshiTenshi: nej nu har du fel... de gör lussebullen äcklig ;)
<AshiTenshi> Hahaha, bra anledning
<AshiTenshi> Philip5: Pff, inte alls. Narrowminded!
<Philip5> tina_b: med adobe air så blir tweetdeck en egen app
<Philip5> AshiTenshi: pfff ;P
<tina_b> Philip5: mmhm
 * tina_b installerar adobe air
<madbear> nu startar Haag ok?
<madbear> heja heja heja heja
<Markslap> Haag konventionen?
<Philip5> han menar nog sport
<Markslap> Uhu
<madbear> japp kowalczyk nu dalej dalej dalej
<Philip5> tina_b: jag visste inte att du var en sådan twitterdrottning
<tina_b> Philip5: jorå ;-)
<Philip5> <--- http://twitter.com/philip_johnsson
<Philip5> tina_b: om du undrar :)
<tina_b> oh snap
<tina_b> jag har trott att jag har kört x86 versionen så har jag x86_64
<tina_b> :-)
<tina_b> av opensuse då
<Philip5> tina_b: men va tossigt
<madbear> opensuse? banna tina_b !
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad har du för temp på din cpu?
<tina_b> madbear: meh tasko
<madbear> hehehe
<Philip5> madbear: jo det skulle man ju nästan men nu kör ju hon kde också så det är +/-0 då ;)
<Philip5> eller kanske man ska säga -1 och +1
<madbear> mitt kylarmonsterbygge ligger på 27C i temp :D
<tina_b> adobe air finns inte för 64
<madbear> tina_b: du behöver väl inte 64bitars
<tina_b> madbear: nej, men 32an vägrar installera
<maxjezy> Philip5, 55
<realubot> madbear: Det var lågt. :)
<madbear> tina_b: du behöver typ nåt :D
<tina_b> provar seesmic som vill ha silverlight -> installerar moonlight -> men när jag ska installerar seesmic redirectas jag hela tiden till silverlight install
<madbear> du behöver ju multilib
<tina_b> 17 dagar kvar :-)
<Philip5> tina_b: till vad?
<tina_b> Philip5: åhh Philip5 då nu blir jag besviken
<tina_b> Philip5: till opensuse 11.4 SÅKLART
<Philip5> tina_b: bah!
<Philip5> tänkte säga att det var final i melodifestivalen eller nått sånt ;P
<tina_b> ;-)
<realubot> Åh, vad tråkigt det är att installera operativsystem.
 * realubot tror att han har växt ifrån nöjet med att installera OS.
<xindz> Tja, någon som vet hur man återställer smb.conf ? har blivit av med min
<xindz> Har testa apt-get remove --purge samba och sen installerat det igen
<antii> xindz: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-388591.html
<tina_b> måste berätta
<tina_b> igår var jag på hifi klubben och frågade efter högtalare till latopen
<tina_b> säljaren visar då en liten näpen förstärkare som kopplas in på usb
<tina_b> jag säger då såklart "men då behöver man drivrutiner..." varpå svaret blir
<tina_b> "det är INGA problem det bara poppar upp så länge man inte kör någon gammal linux dist..."
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Så Debian går bort?
<Markslap> (:
<tina_b> haha ja
<markus> gammal? :)
<tina_b> jag spännade blicken i honom och sa jag kör en NY linux dist
<tina_b> varpå han förstod att hans skämt inte gick hem och blev tyst
<Markslap> :>
<markus> så vad blev det förstärkare?
<tina_b> det blev ingen, han kunde inte svara på om det fanns drivisar (trots att det var hifi klubbens egna märke...)
<markus> låter jobbigt med förstärkare som man måste ha drivrutiner till
<tina_b> men han var vänlig att påpeka att den minsan gick på MAC
<tina_b> som om det hjälper.. :-)
<markus> man vill ju bara ha insignal och utsignal och förhoppningsvis starkare ut
<Markslap> Jag kör två golvhögtalare (med 1 6" bas, 4" mellanregister och någon diskant i varje) och sen två Carlsson OA-5 Typ 1 till min förstärkare som jag använder som laptophögtalare.
<tina_b> markus: den var usb in och analog ut
<Markslap> Ogillar det där med småhögtalare ganska starkt.
<Markslap> Har dock ett par Sennheiserhörlurar, riktigt bra faktiskt.
<markus> golvhögtalare är svårare att möblera
<tina_b> han påstod att det blev bättre ljud än med laptopens egna ljudkort
<cahoot> allt unde 1kubkmeter är klent
<markus> det är bara kolla på minhembio.nu och se hur fult det är inrett på 90% av alla gallerier
<Markslap> Jag har dom på varsin sida utav förstärkaren och Equalizern.
<Markslap> (Har en analog sådan)
<tina_b> hm
<tina_b> weird. får felmeddelade /usr/bin/google-chrome: error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-glib-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tina_b> och /usr/lib64/libdbus-glib-1.so.2: symbolic link to `libdbus-glib-1.so.2.1.0'
<tina_b> aha
<tina_b> numreringen p lutet skjiler!
<virtuald> kolla om det finns någon uppdatering
<tina_b> det hjälpte inte att ändra med ln -s
<tina_b> uppdatering av vad? chrome eller libdbus?
<Haffe> Finns libdbus-glib-1.so.2.1.0 då?
<tina_b> både libdbus-glib-1.so.2      libdbus-glib-1.so.2.1.0 fnns
<virtuald> tina_b: av paket
<tina_b> åhh varför bråkar den med mig
<Haffe> tina_b: Hur kul skulle det vara om det fungerade på en gång?
<tina_b> Haffe: :-) jag hade varit så nöjd½
<virtuald> chrome… kör själv chromium, duger inte det? :>
<tina_b> virtuald: vad är skillnaden?
<UkuleleSolen> God eftermiddag, alla!
<tina_b> brb
<virtuald> tina_b: chromium är open source-projektet som chrome bygger på, det har inte flash reader inbyggt, och kanske inte heller pdf-läsare. flash funkar ändå med plugin.
<virtuald> heh
<Markslap> Och som i sin tur bygger på webkit väl?
<UkuleleSolen> Hur går man enklast till väga om man man vill rippa en dvd? Det finns en hel del program att välja på har jag märkt...
<cahoot> chromium saknar usage tracking
<tina_b> åhhh tweetdeck fungerar inte i chromium
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: DVD::RIP
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Eller Handbreak
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/RippingDVDs
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Om du bara vill skapa en iso-avbildning så fungerar Brasero bra också.
<UkuleleSolen> realubot: DVD::Rip ville inte riktigt funka. Nu provar jag ett som heter OGMRip
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Det är populärt. Många gillar Handbreak också.
<realubot> Hur är det nu med använt minne i free -h? Minne som är i cache är också lediga va? Eller hur är det?
<realubot> Ledigt minne är cache+free?
<UkuleleSolen> Det jag är ute efter är att skapa en fil, oavsett filändelse, med undertext och som kan få lov att vara helt okomprimerad i förhållande till DVD:n
<UkuleleSolen> Kan man rippa BD med dessa nämna program också?
<Markslap> BD är väl lite hårdare kodad vad jag har förstått?
<Markslap> Kostar med licenser och skit
<realubot> BD? Blue-ray?
<Markslap> Mm
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Du kan ju alltid göra en skivavbildning. Då spelar det väl inte någon roll vad det är på skivan?
<UkuleleSolen> Har förstått det.
<UkuleleSolen> Går just i köpas-tankar. Ska köpa en eee-box. Men vet inte om jag ska köpa en med BD (blueray) eller DVD
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Har du en TV med Full HD?
<Haffe_> UkuleleSolen: Blu-Ray faktiskt.
<cahoot> funkar blueray öht med linux?
<Haffe> cahoot: Det går att spela rippar iallafall.
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Tveksamt om du får valuta för kvalitén annars.
<realubot> Blu-Ray ja. Varför heter det inte Blue-Ray?
<UkuleleSolen> Denna: http://www.dustinhome.no/pd_5010463178.aspx
<Haffe> Noreg?
<UkuleleSolen> Blueray Disc
<UkuleleSolen> japp
<Haffe> Ok.
<UkuleleSolen> realubot: Jag sitter med en full-hd plasma på 50 tum
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Då så.
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Det är inte så vanligt med BD-filmer.
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Fast om du ska ha bästa bildkvalité så ska du ju ha Blueray och TV med Full HD.
<UkuleleSolen> realubot: Det beror på var man tittar. Hemma hos mig är det rätt vanligt
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Jag tror inte det är så lätt att rippa BD. Det var ju något snack om att krypteringsnycklen (master key) hade kommit ut eller nåt.
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Ok.
<realubot> Hur vet TV:n att filmen är en skivavbildning och inte en BD-skiva? Är det något hårdvarumässigt i spelaren?
<UkuleleSolen> Jag har en blueray-spelare och alla länkar fram till teven är full-hd-kompatibla. Jag njuter av BD hemma. Men nu vill jag också koppla en htpc till teven och då hade det varit fint om den också klarade BD. Frågan är alltså hur bra BD-stödet är för Linux och Ubuntu
<realubot> Om man använder dd för att kopiera skivan och sen bränner in på en BD eller spelar upp från hdd. Hur märker TV:n att skivan inte är original?
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Jag tror inte det är så bra, tyvärr. Inte sist jag hörde något om det iaf.
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Det står lite om det här: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<UkuleleSolen> Vad gäller BD och Ubuntu  har jag varken läst eller hört något som övertygat mig om att det funkar över huvud taget
<Markslap> Du måste nog köpa en programvara för uppspelning.
<Markslap> Tror man måste ha AACS-nycklar för att kunna spela upp filmer
<realubot> Precis.
<realubot> Det står om det i länken jag postade.
<Markslap> Tom det ja
<realubot> "Blu-Ray or HD DVD player applications require their unique player (or 'device') key to play discs. These keys are issued by AACS-LA to approved manufacturers that implement the restrictions above. This player key can decrypt each film's volume key, which in turn can decrypt the film's content to play it. "
<realubot> BLU-RAY
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Vi har en massa problem med det där skiten på jobbet
<Markslap> "Jag kan inte spela nyare filmer"
<Markslap> Gnällgnällgnäll
<realubot> Markslap: How come?
<UkuleleSolen> Så... en htpc med BD kanske till o med är bortkastade pengar?
<virtuald> någon som testat att köra ubuntu och/eller gnome utan su eller sudo?
<Markslap> UkuleleSolen: Du kan givetvis köpa en programvara som kan spea upp sånt.
<VATT> Hejsan! Vet ni det snabbaste linux desktop som finns?
<Markslap> Det är ännu bättre när kunder installerar en icke OEM-version utav Windows och sedan inte kan spela upp Blu-ray.
<Markslap> För att dom inte har WinDVD.
<Markslap> "Tyvärr så kan vi inte tillhandahålla det om du har installerat en egen version utav Windows"
<Markslap> Eller i andra ord: "Own'd"
<Markslap> VATT: Hur menar du?
<Markslap> Själva skrivbordshanteraren eller disten i sig?
<virtuald> vatt: evilwm
<VATT> Markslap: Ja, tänker fixa ordning nVidia X på min dator. Har apt-get update nvida-drivers men tydligen så fungerar inte quake2 perfekt :P
<Markslap> Mkay
<UkuleleSolen> Nu ser jag att DVD-versionen av eee-boxen jag hade funderat på, just har tagit slut hos försäljaren.
<Markslap> Grejen med din första fråga är att den är för generell egentligen.
<Markslap> Lite som: Vilken är den bästa bilen?
<VATT> sen måste jag ha en liten desktop som drar lite
<VATT> jag har openbox, men vill komma längre ner :D
<UkuleleSolen> Då får det tydligen bli en med BD i alla fall. Trots allt går det ju spela DVD med dom också :)
<Markslap> VATT: dwm kanske?
<VATT> är den lättare än evilwm?
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Det verkar ju som om det går att decryptera blu-ray-filmer. :S
<Markslap> VATT: Nej, men lightweight.
<virtuald> vatt: snäppet lättare skulle jag säga
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: http://bluraysucks.com/
<VATT> okej, så dwm är lättare än evilwm
<Markslap> Har en kompis som kör Debian + X + dwm och systemet drar runt 40 Mo efter start.
<virtuald> beror iofs på vad du menar med lätt
<Markslap> Jag hade problem med memory leakage igår.
<virtuald> evilwm är nog det som är minst, dwm är nästan lika svårt att använda
<Markslap> Tinyproxy fick tråkigt och drog 2.8 Go RAM.
<virtuald> Mo? är han fransk? är du?
<Markslap> Nej
<Markslap> Varför tror alla det?
<virtuald> :)
<Markslap> Tycker att den är mer specifik bara.
<virtuald> för att det är en fransk förkortning
<UkuleleSolen> Vill filmbolagen få slut på piratkopiertingen är nog inte BD rätt väg att gå. Det ser alltså mörkt ut om jag vill rippa min egna skiva och ha på min egna hårddisk
<VATT> Markslap: Tinybox? :D
<Markslap> http://stuffs.slaeshjag.org/scrshot-lowmem.png
<Markslap> Där är dwm
<Markslap> Du ser hur mycket RAM den drar uppe till höger
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: "On a similar note, you will also have problems playing these movies on your computer with an internal Blu-ray or HD-DVD drive. If you don't upgrade to an HDCP compliant video card and monitor, you're screwed. An HDCP compatible video card is different than a compliant one, and will not work. "
<Markslap> "The word octet comes from the Latin and Greek numerical prefix octo, meaning eight."
<Markslap> Väldigt franskt.
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Du kanske måste ha ett grafikkort med stöd för HDCP och så måste Linux kanske ha stöd för att använda funktionen.
<virtuald> markslap: det är fransmän som använder det officiellt
<virtuald> 1 MB eller 1 mb är alltid 2^20, förutom när man köper lagringsmedia
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Det är ju en djungel det här med Blu-Ray. :S
<UkuleleSolen> Jöss...
<Markslap> Då är dom vettigare än vad jag har trott.
<virtuald> jag menar en "DVD5" blir ju inte 4,7GB bara för att det står det på förpackningen :)
<realubot> Markslap: En programvara i Linux för att spela upp BD?
<Markslap> Frågar du mig?
<realubot> Ja.
<Markslap> Först; Jag har slutat med ODD runt 2005.
<Markslap> Sen; jag kör Windows på min laptop/workstation och sedan Ubuntu Server på min server.
<Markslap> Och sen har ännu mindre en ODD.
<Markslap> den*
<realubot> ODD?
<virtuald> markslap: enligt wikipedia kan även oktetter pervertiseras med "SI-prefix", men det kanske inte är lika vanligt
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: "AACS means that Blu-ray and HD-DVD will never be compatible with free software, affecting nearly everyone that wants to view these movies on their computer but isn't running Windows or Mac OS X. While this is a minority of computer users, they should not be ignored. Some might say history is doomed to repeat itself. "
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Finns det inte BD på TPB?
<Markslap> realubot: Optical disc drive
<Markslap> Samlingsnamn
<realubot> Jo: http://thepiratebay.org/top/207
<realubot> Markslap: Aha.
<realubot> Ubuntu+TPB=Blu-Ray
<realubot> Full HD
<realubot> Är filmerna decrypterade eller hur har filmerna hamnat på TPB?
<Markslap> Dekrypterade ja
<Markslap> Men allt som man kan se kan man kopiera
<Markslap> Det är bara kopierat till ett bättre format.
<Markslap> Precis som DVD brukar köras över till AVI, IMG/ISO eller annat smidigt format.
<UkuleleSolen> Söker man på Blueray på piratebay tycker jag knappt det genererar något. I alla fall inte ISO-filer. Med en sån hade man ju kunnat prova lite
<Markslap> Det heter Blu-ray
<Markslap> Alt. Bluray
<UkuleleSolen> :-X
<realubot> Markslap: Ja. Hur kopierar man bluray utan att förlora i kvalité
<realubot> ?
<Markslap> Lossless?
<UkuleleSolen> ja
<realubot> What?
<Markslap> Hur kopierar man CD utan att förlora kvalité?
<Markslap> FLAC
<cahoot> dd
<UkuleleSolen> eller hur kopierar/rippar man BLUray över huvud taget?
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: http://thepiratebay.org/top/207
<Markslap> UkuleleSolen: Bara att köra något inspelningsprogram antar jag.
<Markslap> Vet faktiskt inte hur dom gör.
 * AshiTenshi är rastlös
<Markslap> AshiTenshi: Synd att han jobbar
<Markslap> (:
<AshiTenshi> Markslap, hahaha, det hade nog inte blitt något idag ändå. Jag väntar på en kompis.
<Markslap> :D
<UkuleleSolen> Jag ska jobba på det här med BLUray-rip. Sedan kan ska jag återkomma med en guide :)
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Jag tror dom är i mp4-format.
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Ja, återkom gärna när du har koll på hur och om det fungerar. :)
 * realubot dissar blu-ray. Det är för mycket inlåsning. realubot wants to be free.
<cahoot> realubot: varför hänvisar du till TPB i så fall?
<realubot> cahoot: Jag bara tipsar UkuleleSolen ju.
<realubot> cahoot: Det är han som vill ha Blu-Ray.
<realubot> Many companies are putting malicious code in their software. Stallman is the shit.
<coobra> är det inte mot freenodes regler att snacka ripping  ?
<virtuald> coobra: det är ju inte olagligt för eget bruk
<virtuald> coobra: i sverige
<UkuleleSolen> och för eget bruk var det jag hade tänkt att rippa också.
<virtuald> tyckte det var väldigt tydligt :)
<UkuleleSolen> Men har jag trampat någon på tårna, ber jag om ursäkt
<VATT> tillbaka :) sååå dwm var bäst?
<virtuald> äh, han ville bara bjuda över dig till ett annat nät ;)
<VATT> Igen som vet en snabbare linux desktop än DWM?
<madbear> snabbare snabbare
<bamsefar> DWM?
<madbear> ja vad är DWM
<madbear> gissar på detta
<VATT> DWM är typ som gnome, KDE,openbox alltså desktop enviroment
<madbear> http://dwm.suckless.org/
<madbear> nej det är window manager
<VATT> Hörde någon här säga att debian + X + DWM blev ca 40 mb ram
<madbear> men har det med speed att göra menar du?
<VATT> det skulle man nog komma ned till, då jag har lubuntu :)
<spacebug-> http://www.fvwm.org/
<madbear> jag kör flux och är nöjd
<madbear> 80mb ram nu surfar och ircar atm
<VATT> madbear: mjo, det låter fint :) Kör på 200 mb utan att göra något :P
<VATT> lubuntu också
<madbear> va är lubuntu
<VATT> Men tänkte fixa till nVidia och göra så linux får ett supersnabbt WM och göra så massa onödiga program inte körs :)
<madbear> slackware på min datta
<VATT> madbear: lubuntu är typ nya ubuntu, fast det är supersnabbt
<madbear> supersnabbt hehehe
<madbear> handlar bara om window manager när det gäller ubuntu mest
<coobra> lol
<coobra> nya ubuntu ?
<VATT> nja, en ny i ubuntu familjen
<madbear> dom byter desktop env/window manager sen så har man ett annat namn på det
<coobra> heh
<VATT> Vad säger ni? Ska man försöka få lubuntu att dra som DSL? :) hehehe
<coobra> har ju inte med versionen av ubuntu :p
<VATT> IceWM är den bra
<coobra> testa alla
<coobra> så hittar du
 * spacebug- petar coobra i sidan med en lakritsbatong
<VATT> coobra: men det måste väll finnas något lista där det står vilken som är snabbas? systemkrav?
<madbear> men snabbast hur menar du
<madbear> ubuntu kommer aldrig att vara så snabb
<madbear> du använder ju 200mb ram när du borde använda 100 eller nåt
<UkuleleSolen> På tal om ripping :D Tänkte jag skulle probrippa en DVD med HandBrake. Hur kommer det sig att "start-knappen" är gråmarkerad efter att skivan är scannad?
<UkuleleSolen> provrippa
<realubot> VATT: Puppy Linux?
<realubot> VATT: Vad ska du ha det till?
<VATT> madbear: varför då? Jag vet att det är ju program som körs, men DWM har jag sett att den kan dra 40 mb med GUI :D
<VATT> http://stuffs.slaeshjag.org/scrshot-lowmem.png
<VATT> Men då är frågan: då måste man stänga ner lite program
<VATT> en annan konkurrent är ju JWM
<realubot> Stallman säger avv i måste vägra använda DRM-prylar, tom vägra ta emot dom om vi får som gåva.
<realubot> Hehe
<realubot> *att vi
<realubot> Och Stallman säger att politikerna står bakom företagen inte för att försvara deras ekonomiska intressen utan för att företagen hjälper politikerna att begränsa vår frihet.
<realubot> maxjezy: Där har du din konspiration...
<realubot> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNBMdDaYhZA
<realubot> maxjezy: Kolla 0:30 in i videon.
<VATT> vad tycker ni att man ska ta? JWM eller DWM?
<cahoot> har inte den här frågan varit aktuell i 4 veckor nu?
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Du borde kolla 0:30 in i den här länken: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNBMdDaYhZA
<VATT> cahoot: nej
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Stallman uppmanar dig att inte använda Blu-Ray.
<cahoot> 2 månader?
<VATT> cahoot: nope
<cahoot> ok då förväxlar jag dig med ngn annan i samma ärende
<Philip5> maxjezy: hur går det?
<VATT> cahoot: haha kanske du gör :) Tror jag väljer JWM då den använder minimum av Xlib :)
<VATT> wo.0t? Jag har redan JWM :;PPP
<VATT> /etc/init.d/gdm stop ?
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<VATT> Om jag nu vill stänga av allt onödigt och återgå till textbaserat och sedan /etc/init.d/jwm start ? Hur gör man då?
<cahoot> vad är 'allt onödigt'?
<VATT> cahoot: vet inte, GUI
<VATT> tyo
<VATT> p
<cahoot> men... du vill ju ha ett gui - eller?
<VATT> jo, JWM
<VATT> hur stänger jag ner X och sedan startar upp JWM
<cahoot> så - om du har jwm gående - vad är onödigtvis igång?
<cahoot> dvs - vad är det du vill stänga av?
<VATT> vet inte, jag vill bara starta JWM, men för det så måste man väll gå in på textbaserat och sedan starta JWM?
<cahoot> vilken wm har du nu?
<VATT> LXED
<VATT> LDXE
<Markslap> LEXD
<VATT> ja
<cahoot> lxde?
<Markslap> EXLD
<VATT> ja
<Markslap> Eller jaha
<Markslap> Trodde vi skrev om dom fyra bokstäverna i olika kombinationer
<VATT> haha, men visst måste jag gå in på textbaserat och sedan starta JWM?
<cahoot> du har gdm som 'inloggning'?
<VATT> för sist när jag loggade ut, och sedan valde JWM och loggade in och sedan kunde jag inte göra något mer. Fick dra ut kabeln ur datorn :P
<VATT> nej, jag har LXED
<Markslap> <3
<Markslap> LXDE
<VATT> men jag testar att logga ut och välja jwm igen
<Markslap> Halka inte
<cahoot> <VATT> /etc/init.d/gdm stop ? - antyder att du har gdm
<VATT> cahoot: ska testa
<VATT> :D
<cahoot> testa vadå?
<VATT> stoppa gdm
<VATT> fast då blir det ju textbaserat :P
<VATT> då ska man ju bara starta JWM
<cahoot> snabbare än 'textbaserat' blir det inte - alltid något
<VATT> bash: /etc/init.d/gdm: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<VATT> aja ska logga ut och välja jwm
<lubuntu> hej igen :-D
<lubuntu> nu kör jag JWM på tty7 fast jag kan inte göra någpt. :P
<lubuntu> Jag kor irssi nu
<Markslap> Smutt
<lubuntu> Det ar helt tomt pa JWM...nagot fel?
<lubuntu> loggade in med JWM men kunde inte gora nogot
<cahoot> du har gått från en DE till en WM - det skiljer en del i vad som är 'förberett'
<lubuntu> foressten, hur kan man kolla ram via textbaserat?
<cahoot> free -m
<lubuntu> cahoot: jo, men jag hande tankt att jag kunde kora program i JWM, men nu ser jag bara muspekaren och en bakrundsbild :P
<cahoot> öppna en terminal - kan du det?
<lubuntu> ja
<lubuntu> eller inte i jwm
<cahoot> inte ens mha högerklick?
<lubuntu> hander inget nar jag klckar med musen
<lubuntu> nu igen
<lubuntu> hur stänger man av X i tty7?
<Markslap> stopx kanske
<VATT> nja, men nu kan jag inte skriva nogot i tty7
<VATT> backspace?
<VATT> stopx  finns inte
<kodein> killall X
<VATT> ingen process X hittades :P
<VATT> kill tty7?
<VATT> id av tty7?
<kodein> killall Xorg då
<VATT> finns ingen process. Men ID av tty7
<VATT> hur kollar man id av tty7?
<kodein> w
<kodein> så ser du ju vilken process som äger tty:erna
<kodein> sedan kan du pkill:a den
<VATT> kodein: nope ser inte
<VATT> eller nu sog jag att w var ett commande :P
<kodein> kan du pejsta utdata av w, då?
<VATT> tty7 finns inte:PPPPP
<VATT> vaattt
<VATT> bara tty5 som är irrsi och tty6 som ar terminal
<VATT> hur avinstallerar man jwm med get-apt?
<kodein> apt-get remove FOO
<VATT> FUUUU :)
<VATT> Pa free -m sa star det att jag har USED: 604 mb ram
<VATT> ÖÖÖ?
<kodein> ok.
<VATT> och free 145 mb :P
<cahoot>   +/-  buffers/cache ?
<VATT> 133 635
<cahoot> vad står under free på raden som börjar med +/- ?
<VATT> 63
<VATT> 5
<VATT> 635
<cahoot> det står väl ändå bara ett värde?
<VATT> ja
<cahoot> aha du menar 635
<cahoot> det är vad du har fritt
<VATT> fast totala står det 748, men jag har 766 mb :P
<cahoot> vad har du totalt?
<cahoot> ser väl ganska bra ut
<VATT> vada? Att den visar 748, men pa riktigt har jag 766 :P
<cahoot> vad hade du förväntat dig?
<VATT> att den skulle sta 766
<cahoot> du har väl ngt garfikkort som tar ram?
<VATT> jo, fan 64 mb :) hahaha, kör en riktigt gamalt as AMD atholn :P
<Nafallo> MB vs. MiBi
<VATT> aja, hur som helst :P har installerat JMW igen och ska snart starta det
<VATT> men vet inte hur man startar JWM :P
<VATT> /etc/init.d/jwm start fungerar inte.
<VATT> hur startar man X igen?
<zChris> startx brukar fungera för mig :P
<VATT> zChris: startar inte :P
<VATT> den säger att den är redan aktiv för display 0
<madbear> ctrl+alt+f7
<VATT> den sade att jag skulle ta bort /tmp/.X0-lock och det gjorde jag. Men tror ni att jag måste ta tillbaka den :P
<VATT> madbera: noep
<Densvenske> Hej
<Densvenske>  Undrar om någon vet hur man får kan formatera en Live usb minnes kort?
<VATT> vart ligger trash på linux?
<VATT> tänkte om man kunde ta tillbaka filen????
<madbear> hehe nej du är stekt
<madbear> men det är lugnt
<VATT> har iallafall openbox och då kommer jag ner til 128 mb, men det nöjer jag mej ICKE med ;)
<Densvenske> Ingen som vet hur man formaterar En live boot usb sticka? :)
<VATT> Densvenske: Sudo su
<VATT> Densvenske: shutdonw -r now
<Densvenske> sitter på win burk..
<VATT> jaha, klicka på usb:n
<VATT> högerklicka och formatera
<Nafallo> VATT: valdigt hjalpsamt... </sarkasm>
<VATT> Nafallo: ingen går på sånt så det är lungt.
<Nafallo> VATT: ubuntu kor med persistance, sa ditt trick skulle nog inte hjalpa :-)
<kodein> Densvenske: du vill återställa den till normalt?
<kodein> VATT: du satt och ville ha hjälp, eller?
<VATT> Nafallo? Vad menar du? Jag använder shutdown -r now när jag ska starta om.
<VATT> kodein: ja, har lite problem med X.
<VATT> går inte att starta
<Nafallo> VATT: sa... hur hjalper det med att slanga data fran en live session om du har ett filsystem i en fil pa stickan du bootat fran?
<Densvenske> Ja  kodein
<Densvenske>  Det vill jag  :)
<kodein> Densvenske: det finns ju en enhetshanterare nånstans i kontrollpanelen där du kan partitionera om den
<VATT> Nafallo: vet inte
<Densvenske> OKej ska försöka då :D
<kodein> VATT: och bästa sättet att få hjälp är att bete sig som ett arsel mot andra som ber om hjälp?
<VATT> arsle? sa ju bara efter ått att man ska högerklicka på usb:n och sedan formatera?
<kodein> VATT: efter att du skrev "sudo su" + "shutdown -r now".
<Densvenske> Tack kodein :D  för hjälpen mitt usb minne är räddat
<VATT> ja, men det är inget jag menade, han satt ju på windows.
<Densvenske>  :D
<Nafallo> VATT: det visste du inte da...
<VATT> aja, big deal ska det vara så är så tror jag hoppar från kanalen..
<Nafallo> VATT: verkar det inte battre att tanka efter innan du skickar text? nyborjare har en tendens att lite pa allt man skriver, med tanke pa att de inte alltid vet vad de haller pa med. sa vanligen skicka inte kommandon som gor saker anvandaren inte vantat sig...
<Nafallo> ☺
<VATT>  Naffallo: ahap, nu kanns det lite obekvamt, jaha adjo med linux. ses
<Nafallo> wow
<Nafallo> om det ar obekvamt att vara hjalpsam klarar vi oss nog battre utan den dar.
<madbear> Nafallo: BRA JOBBAT!! "adjo med linux."
<madbear> han tog linux och stack!
<madbear> jag märker hur min dator konverterar till windows :/
<xyzp> Hej
<xyzp> Jag vfyller år idag, vill ju höra Grattis :-)
<Philip5> grattis ponken
<xyzp> Tack Philip5
<Nafallo> xyzp: tror IRC ar fel forum for att "höra" saker :-)
<cHarNe2> Nafallo: så är det nog, xyzp borde skaffa sig lunar eller nått ;
<Nafallo> mumble :-)
<cHarNe2> Nafallo: jo det kanske man skulle använda isf :P
<cahoot> madbear: om det inte krävs mer än en tillrättavisning för att säga 'adjö med linux' handlar det nog mest om ett svepskäl
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: vaknar du till nu? hur har det gått?
<maxjezy> Philip5, JOTACK!
<Philip5> går det som tåget?
<cahoot> dubiös analogi
<Philip5> maxjezy: laddade precis upp luminance-hdr 2.0.2 pre1 för att byggas. kanske är ett program för dig att leka fram hdr-bilder med som du sedan kan använda i blender. antingen laddar du ner hdr-bilder du kan tweaka eller så gör du egna med en digitalkamera som du kan ställa in slutartider med
<maxjezy>  ja :)
<maxjezy> pillade lite med det där igår
<Markslap> Du pillade nog på dig själv igår
<Markslap> :(
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> bra Markslap !
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad pillade du med? hdri grejer?
<maxjezy> aa
<madbear> cahoot: jag menade inte så heller
<cahoot> okok
<madbear> men nissen va ju... vad heter det
<cahoot> lost case?
<madbear> tänkte skriva speciell men visst :D
<maxjezy> vad för inställning är det på kameran för att göra bilden mindre grynig? http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-YJXORClhUrE/TWAEBbnI4sI/AAAAAAAABDo/N0eiDyejAm4/s1600/IMGP1090.JPG
<Markslap> bergman: Jag måste säga att jag gillar varje gång du pingar ut.
<markus> maxjezy: tycker den ser lite sönderkomprimerad ut
<Markslap> bergman: http://qdb.xkqr.org/?action=single&hash=e3c0d12f05731f0ff37abe6b720043ea82823b08
<Markslap> PÃ¥ grund av det :)
<Markslap> Du har bytt anslutning ser jag nu.
<Philip5> maxjezy: skaffa en bättre kamera som klarar av att fånga mörkare bilder ;)
<Philip5> maxjezy: kör du kde nu?
<xyzp> Philip5. du verkar hyvens.
<Philip5> maxjezy: så ser det ut som text för halvblinda på din skärm med den där upplösningen ;)
<Philip5> xyzp: vad nu då?
<maxjezy> Philip5, 80 ISO kör jag på
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> KDE
<maxjezy> i drive
<maxjezy> inte riktigt nöjd men
<maxjezy> flyter lite bättre än gnomen
<xyzp> Philip5,m du sa ju grattis förut :-)
<Philip5> aha
<EAG> uh, vad är det som är galet när "enter administative password"-rutan inte accepterar lösenordet, men sudo tar det?
<Philip5> wm maxjezy
<maxjezy> tack Philip5
<Philip5> maxjezy: håller på att testa lite sppm och jämför med vanlig photon mapping
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: göru? har du fastnat i melodifestivalen nu istället?!? ;)
<realubot> Good evening geeks.
<realubot> Nehe.
<Philip5> realubot: alla verkar titta på melodifestivalen för det är så lugnt och tyst här :(
<speedxcore> inte jag
<realubot> Philip5: Ja, fattas bara det. I konkurrens med Mellon så står sig Linux slätt.
<Philip5> melodifestivalen är så galet dåligt så jag fattar inte att folk kan kolla på det fortfarande. än värre är det malla dessa deltävlingar
<Philip5> folk borde genomskåda det
<Haffe> Undrar om Dell Zino HD är något som är värt att ha.
<realubot> Philip5: Mhm.
<realubot> Jag kollar inte mycket på TV öht.
<maxjezy> Philip5, nej nej
<maxjezy> sitter och modellerar lite hus
<Philip5> maxjezy: johorru! vi har kommit på dig!
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du hunnit testa sppm nått än då?
<Philip5> måste ju tjata lite
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> näe
<maxjezy> jag har inte uppdaterat
<maxjezy> fastnade i min stad
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du ens uppdaterat yafa?
<maxjezy> jorå
<maxjezy> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-tNE2xHpNwko/TWAe7A1spwI/AAAAAAAABDw/8mUPzmMYUp8/s1600/city.png
<maxjezy> har inte kommit så långt ännu
<realubot> XP imponerar faktiskt. Det startar snabbt. Smidigt system för en gammal dator.
 * speedxcore försöker få bättre kläm på IOPS och hdds.. och filsystem
<speedxcore> en vanliga sata disk med 12ms söktid. borde kunna leta fram c:a 90 filer på en sec..
<speedxcore> är dessa 90.. hårddiskens IOPS värde?
<speedxcore> finns det ett samband?
<Nafallo> speedxcore: med tanke pa att ssds normalt har lagt IOPS, med nast intill irrelevant soktid... nej :-)
<Nafallo> speedxcore: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IOPS
<realubot> Vad är en SMBus Controller?
<Haffe> Vad tror ni?
<Haffe> Har ni sett IKEAS Dioder?
<speedxcore> Nafallo: har läst på lite mer nu. Pratade inte om ssds.. vet att det är helt anorlunda där
<speedxcore> Nafallo: försöker få mina ubuntus att dra lite mindre IO.. jag har flera virtuella maskiner på en burk.. via vmware-server 2 (vet att den inte är optimal) men maskinerna har gott om ram osv.
<speedxcore> Nafallo: tror många maskiner vill skriva logg osv osv
<realubot> Hm, går det inte att använda det riktiga grafikkortet i VirtualBox? Nu kör vbox med virtualbox graphics adapter.
<tiina> hej hur byter man rar videofiler till avi videofiler?
<barzam> tiina: menar du hur man packar upp rar-filer?
<tiina> ja och sedan kunna se avi filer som är i dem alltså film i de?
<speedxcore> tiina: videolan
<tiina> videolan? e det program?
<barzam> vlc
<barzam> tiina: ^
<speedxcore> tiina: har du någonsin tittat på film på en dator?
<tiina> ja det har jag massor med gånger men vill bränna denna film
<barzam> tiina: exakt vad är det som inte fungerar? jag förstår inte riktigt
<tiina> jag kan inte få rar filer till aviform....då kan jag inte bränna filmen
<tiina> den bränner inga rar filer
<Philip5> tiina: du får packa upp rar-filen
<tiina> med vad är ju frågan ?
<barzam> tiina: borde gå genom att dubbelklicka på filen
<tiina> det funkar inte
<Philip5> om du inte har installerat unrar så installera det
<barzam> tiina: annars får du installera ett program, jag kör själv xarchiver
<tiina> jag har den men funkar inte
<tiina> nu extraherar den.....men sen?
<speedxcore> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=cd+burning+in+ubuntu
<tiina> sedan börjar filmen men jag vill inte se denna film på dator utan vill bränna den?
<realubot> tiina: Du packar upp rar-filen och tittar sen på avi-filmerna med vlc
<realubot> tiina: Du behöver programmet unrar för att packa upp rar-filer.
<realubot> tiina: sudo apt-get install unrar
<realubot> tiina: sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<realubot> om du vill
<tiina> okey...tack det låter bra det ska jag installera tack.
<speedxcore> tiina: ska du bränna för att se i en dvd spelare så får vi hoppas den klarar divx
<speedxcore> annars får du encoda om allt dessutom antagligen
<speedxcore> om det inte är en dvd iso
<tiina> Tack men det fanns ingen unrar-nonfree
<Nafallo> !info unrar-nonfree
 * Nafallo sighs at ubot2 and jpds
<realubot> tiina: Ta unrar då.
<tiina> tack ska kolla vidare funkar inte återkommer jag till er tackar sålänge
<realubot> sudo apt-get install unrar
<realubot> unrar finns
<tiina> det gick bra att installera...
<realubot> Mhm.
<Nafallo> realubot: unrar och unrar-free nu for tiden ;-)
<realubot> Testa att dubbelklicka på rar-filen nu.
<tiina> men inte nonfree unrar...men räcker väl kanske bara med unrar
<Nafallo> unrar == unrar-nonfree
<realubot> Nafallo: Ja, tror unrar och unrar-nonfree fanns i 10.04. I 10.10 hittar jag bara unrar.
<Nafallo> realubot: unrar-free ocksa
<tiina> okey tackar
<realubot> Mhm.
<realubot> tiina: Videolan installerar du med: sudo apt-get install vlc
<realubot> tiina: Det finns en spelare som heter gnome-mplayer också. Den installerar du med: sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer
<tiina> den har jag tack..unrar är det ett program?
<realubot> tiina: Ja, men jag tror det integreras i vanliga akrivhanteraren. Testa att dubbelklicka på din rar-fil så tror jag att arkivhanteraren packar upp rar nu.
<Nafallo> nope. oppnas i arkivhanteraren.
<tiina> provar nu....den håller på men få se snart
<realubot> Mhm. Det borde fungera.
<realubot> tiina: unrar e file.rar
<realubot> så packar du upp den från Terminalen.
<tiina> ja men den börjar spela filmen istället för att packa upp den på skrivbordet som en aviform man kan bränna
<Nafallo> tiina: nar du dubbelklickat pa rar filen och det nya fonstret kommit upp, dubbelklicka inte pa .avi filen, utan enkelklicka och valj att extrahera den.
<tiina> ok ska prova
<realubot> tiina: Gör så här. Öppna en Terminal och stega in i katalogen där rar-filen ligger, t.ex.: cd Downloads
<realubot> tiina: Kolla att rar-filen ligger där med kommandot: ls -1
<tiina> den startade med enkelklick också i filmspelaren direkt
<realubot> tiina: Om du står i rätt katalog. Använd unrar från Terminalen: unrar e filnamn.rar
<tiina> ok ska prova via terminalen nu
<realubot> Glöm inte e:et.
<tiina> fick inte till det
<realubot> tiina: Testa det här kommandot: find $HOME -iname '*.rar'
<realubot> Ser du rar-filen då?
<tiina> händer inget
<realubot> Du ska ange den sökvägen, t.ex.: unrar e /path/to/rar/file.rar
<tiina> JAAA nu poppade upp på terminalensfönster
<tiina> vad gör jag nu?
<Haffe> Vad vill du uppnå?
<realubot> tiina: Posta resultatet du fick av find-kommandot (raden med rar-filen) så får du rätt kommando av mig.
<Nafallo> Haffe: hon forsoker packa upp en fil
<tiina> jag vill ju ha de i avi formen så jag kan bränna den på dvd-r
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Jag tänker iallafall gå och lägga mig.
<Haffe> God natt.
<tiina> god natt
<realubot> tiina: Det är därför du ska packa upp filen med unrar.
<finken> godnatt'
<tiina> okey
<tiina> god natt
<realubot> Äsch. Hon driver bara med oss. :)
<realubot> Eller med mig. :D
 * Philip5 är godissugen men har inget godis :(
<Haffe> Gå och lägg dig och vänta tills suget gått över.
<Nafallo> * Philip5 bor i Sverige, dar affarer stanger 8pm.
<Haffe> Den lokala affären häromkring stänger 22.00
<Nafallo> eller snarare 20:00
<Haffe> Jag har hört om affärer som stänger 23.00
<Philip5> Nafallo: det är -20 grader ute!
<EAG> hmm varför installeras ett verktyg för att konfa palmOS devices?
 * Nafallo har en 24/7 supermarket 10 minuter bort :-)
<EAG> med desktop-versionen
<Nafallo> EAG: standard i gnome?
<EAG> verkar så
<Nafallo> Philip5: bestall da? :-)
<EAG> jag har iaf inget minne av att jag installerat det... möjligen om jag varit rejält full och gått lös på software center...
<Nafallo> EAG: det har varit standard del av installationen sedan warty beta :-P
<EAG> ok...
<EAG> verkar ju ligga en hel del skräp med i såna fall
<EAG> används det verkligen av så många?
<Nafallo> EAG: gnome som sagt :-)
<EAG> mm
<speedxcore> detta med att 24/7 butiker saknas i sverige... är fail
<speedxcore> riktiga butiker
<EAG> du vill inte riktigt räkna med mackar med livsmedel då? :)
<speedxcore> EAG: nej inte direkt.. dåligt utbud och dyrt
<Nafallo> heh. ASDA har allt fran klader till alkohol. del av walmart koncernen tror jag till och med de ar :-)
<speedxcore> Nafallo: jag sakna.. i sthlm.
<Nafallo> speedxcore: du blev saknad i sthlm? av vem?
<Nafallo> svenska. do you speak it?
<Nafallo> ;-)
<Nafallo> men vart ar min mat...
<Nafallo> nvm. de ar hyfsat langt fran vart jag bor.
<speedxcore> Nafallo: jag saknar en butik med ASDAs koncept i Stockholm.
<Nafallo> speedxcore: Lidl? ;-)
<speedxcore> ej öppet på natten
<Nafallo> sant.
<EAG> 7/11?
<EAG> de har väl öppet större delen av dygnet
<Nafallo> EAG: ar inte de 7am-11pm ? :-)
<Nafallo> om inte borde nagon tvinga dem byta namn!
<EAG> de brukar ju ha öppet längre än 23 iaf
<Nafallo> fail
<Synt> hmm varför blir nano så konstig via ssh?
<Synt> allt förflyttas en rad ner
<Nafallo> Synt: den hatar dig ☺
<Synt> ^G Få hjälp                                       ^O Spara                                            ^R Läs fil                                         ^Y Föreg sid
<Synt> hmm fel tekenkodning antagligen
<Synt> men var ställer man in det?
<Nafallo> Philip5: jag har inte heller nagot godis hemma. fast i mitt fall ar det bra, for jag smallde i mig en hel chokladkartong sjalv igar :-P
<Nafallo> hmm. jag maste saga att jag gillar den har prylen jag beta-testar at foretaget... ;-)
<Nafallo> Ubuntu++
<EAG> nån som vet skillnaden på samsungs olika spinpoint-diskar?
<EAG> F1-F4
<Nafallo> det ar val bara olika generationer? som Seagate's nummer typ?
<EAG> ok
<EAG> för övrigt anser jag att WD bör förstöras
 * Nafallo gillar WD battre an Seagate :-)
<EAG> deras jävla caviar green kostade mig en del
<EAG> både tid o pengar
 * speedxcore kör en wd och en seagate i raid 1
<speedxcore> tror på att blanda lite
<markus> jag gillar inte ubuntu längre
<markus> dom håller på att göra massa halvdåliga ändringar till gnome
<speedxcore> markus: exempel
<markus> det här med flytta fönsterstängknappen till vänster, ändrat så det blir fula notifications som är oanvändbara, tagit bort all färg från bittorrentklientens minicon
<markus> indicator applet är ganska dålig
<markus> jag gillar disk utility
<Nafallo> EAG: har fungerat fint for mina behov, men sa kollar jag specs beroende pa vad jag ska ha saker till ocksa ;-)
<markus> och ändrat så att man håller på att byta status i pidgin från gnome-panel
<EAG> Nafallo: jag förutsätter att något så basalt som en hårddisk inte ska krångla på det sättet som green-serien gör
<speedxcore> markus: håller med att indicator applet buggar en aning
<markus> man kan inte få separat volymkontroll
<Nafallo> EAG: den ar inte tankt att anvandas som serverdisk, om det ar vad du menar. den ar heller inte tankt att sitta i en raid-array ;-)
<speedxcore> EAG: jag har en green nu..  är nyfiken på dina problem, så jag kanske kan byta eventuellt
<Nafallo> EAG: den ar konstruerad for infrekvent access och lagring.
<markus> jag vill bara ha volymkontroll inte det där brevet
<EAG> Nafallo: nä, förvisso men det är ju så jävla dumt ändå
<Nafallo> EAG: det ar det inte alls. det ar perfekt att ge folk valmojlighet :-)
<speedxcore> Nafallo: jag försöker ju köra 6virtuella maskiner mot min raid 1 med en wd green =)  går så där
<Nafallo> EAG: vad du troligen hade velat kolla pa var val RE-serierna gissar jag?
<Nafallo> speedxcore: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<EAG> är det WD också?
<Nafallo> speedxcore: lycka till... O_O
<markus> nu får jag inte fram transmission
<Nafallo> EAG: ja.
<speedxcore> Nafallo: det har funkat ok. men vid lite last blir min server ledsen.. det är bara en dev. skulle aldrig göra så där med produktion
<EAG> speedxcore: kolla smart-värdet load_cycle_count
<Nafallo> HAHAHA
<Nafallo> \o/
<speedxcore> smart är ok
<speedxcore> men den har lite mkt IO last bara
<Nafallo> EAG: du vet att du kan andra vardena som skoter huvudena va? :-)
<Nafallo> EAG: du kan till och med stanga av intellipark ;-)
<EAG> det gick inte något vidare bra
<markus> markus@ace:~$ ps aux | grep transmission
<markus> markus    8240  0.2  0.0      0     0 ?        Zl   22:19   0:02 [transmission] <defunct>
<markus> vad gör man åt det?
<EAG> Nafallo: den fix WD skrev om funkade ju inte
<Nafallo> EAG: jag har hort massor av rapporter av folk som har lyckats stanga av intellipark :-)
<EAG> ah, med det där separata programmet kanske det går bra ja
<EAG> men med hdparm o dylika lösningar var det lönslöst
<markus> ingen som vet hur man killar den defuncta processen? kill -9 fungerar inte
<markus> killall -9 transmission fungerar inte
<EAG> hur som helst är det värdelöst av WD att sälja den produkten utan att verkligen varna om det
<EAG> hur fan ska man veta det
<markus> jädrans zombieprocess
<markus> kill dash 9
<speedxcore> EAG: intellipark är det att den parkerar mellan läs/skriv och varvar ned?
<Nafallo> wow.
<Nafallo> that was special.
<Nafallo> de skickade en taxi med min mat :-/
<speedxcore> vilka? restaurant?
<EAG> speedxcore: ja
<Nafallo> yepp
<speedxcore> Nafallo: vad blir det gör gott
<EAG> 8000ms idle => parkering
<EAG> eller vad det nu var
<Nafallo> EAG: lol@hdparm. nej. du maste kora windows programmet :-)
<speedxcore> EAG: fy fan
<Nafallo> EAG: man vet det genom att kolla specs och datasheets :-)
<EAG> Nafallo: mkt möjligt, men det ska man inte behöva göra
<EAG> det är dåligt av wd..
<Nafallo> EAG: jag haller inte med. det ar som att man inte ska behova kolla ingredienserna i pastasasen bara for att det ar pasta. om man ar allergisk mot nagot kan man do... ;-)
<EAG> du får tycka vad du vill
<EAG> jag är ganska säker på att majoriteten kommer tycka som jag gör i det här fallet
<Nafallo> det ar for att du tror applen och paron ar samma sak ;-)
<Nafallo> i det har fallet
<EAG> vaddå tror?
<Nafallo> exakt min poang ;-)
<EAG> WD (eller återförsäljare) säger ingenstans att diskarna ej bör användas till annat än sällan-lagring
<Nafallo> de sager heller inte att diskarna ar vettiga att ha i 24/7 drift i kritiska applikationer. priset borde dock ha sagt dig nagot... ;-)
<Nafallo> men men
<EAG> jag har inte haft diskarna i en sån miljö heller
<speedxcore> EAG: tja det är lite av en erfarenhetsgrej också.. jag vet att jag inte bör ha en WD green i min dev. jag vet att enterprise ssd eller sas är bättre. men är ju lite snål.. så det som funkar är ok. och det funka tills jag försöker köra <6 vpser =)
<Nafallo> du ar inte den forsta, och inte den sista som gatt pa niten med "gröna" diskar :-)
<EAG> hade jag haft det hade jag gjort research och köpt vettiga sas-diskar troligtvis
<EAG> jag är inte dum i huvudet
<EAG> däremot förväntar jag mig vissa saker från tillverkare
<speedxcore> EAG: vad kör du för server?
<speedxcore> EAG: vi kanske sitter i samma båt.
<EAG> jag ska inte behöva göra research för alla jävla skitkomponenter
<speedxcore> EAG: jag önskar också att det vore så... men i dagens IT landskap försöker alla hustla.
<EAG> speedxcore: ett par ibm-rackservrar som jag kör två st diskar i raid-1 i
<Nafallo> nope, det behover man inte nar man koper en HP och diskar fran HP ocksa ;-)
<speedxcore> EAG: har du samma diskmodell i raid1?
<EAG> mm
<speedxcore> köpta vid samma tillfälle?
<EAG> mm men diskarna dör inte exakt samtidigt
<speedxcore> EAG: var inte så säker
<EAG> då får jag ha en extrem otur
<speedxcore> EAG: jag gör aldrig den missen igen
<speedxcore> hade seagates som hade en bugg. som gjorde att firmware på disken dog vid reboot
<speedxcore> ena dog..  båda var samma
<Nafallo> speedxcore: kopta samtidigt ar okay, men se till att de kommer fran olika batches ;-)
<speedxcore> därför jag kör en wd och en seagate nu
<speedxcore> Nafallo: korrekt
<speedxcore> Nafallo: men ju större batch skillnad desto bättre..  i rimlighetens namn..
<speedxcore> säg ett par mån mellan tillverkningsdatum
 * Nafallo undrar om WD och Seagate anvander samma fabriker dock... ;-)
<speedxcore> kanske dom gör.
<Nafallo> ODMs ftw :-P
<speedxcore> Nafallo: iaf så var missen med mina seagates firmware..  riktigt illa
<Nafallo> speedxcore: mjo. de fick mycket dalig kritik av det.
<speedxcore> Nafallo: ofta kan man inte speca batch på online butikerna. man får beställa från 2 olika butiker eller nåt.
<speedxcore> hoppas på det bästa.. sen rma vid oflyt
<Nafallo> speedxcore: en del av varfor jag vill undvika seagate diskar nu for tiden kommer fran den dar gangen ;-)
<speedxcore> Nafallo: tja då vet du hur elak den buggen var
<Nafallo> beror pa supplier. vissa ar vettiga :-)
<speedxcore> Nafallo: ok, tips på bra supplier?
<Nafallo> speedxcore: jag bor i London... :-P
<speedxcore> Nafallo: vet att jag är paranoid som kör 2 olika märken i raid1... men sover lite lite bättre då =)
<speedxcore> Nafallo: du köper i butik?
<Nafallo> speedxcore: det har hant. for jobb brukar jag inte bry mig da. HP har 24h turn-around standard, och 4h dar vi bryr oss :-)
<Nafallo> s/da/dock/
<Nafallo> dessutom haller jag mig med cold-spares :-)
<speedxcore> ah
<speedxcore> hotspares med?
<Nafallo> beror pa array.
<Nafallo> var standard ar tva diskar i RAID1, utan hot-spares.
<Nafallo> har vissa arrays med 8 diskar + 3 hot-spares dock :-)
<speedxcore> Nafallo: ah.. jag har också tyckt coldspares är bättre. då man inte sliter på dom
<Nafallo> man sliter inte pa hot-spares heller :-)
<speedxcore> för visst är hotspares igång iaf?
<speedxcore> men dom kanske vilar?
<Nafallo> de ar inte igang normalt, de spinner upp nar de behovs :-)
<speedxcore> ah ok
<speedxcore> men dom har ström och så? eller finns raidkontrollers med reläer osv över sånt?
<Nafallo> osaker pa exakt hur de gor det, men de ar definitivt inte aktiva.
<speedxcore> ah intressant
<Nafallo> for min egen server funderar jag pa WD RE-series nasta gang dock :-)
<speedxcore> enterprise?
<Nafallo> aye
<speedxcore> ska googla
<speedxcore> kosta?
<Nafallo> westerndigital.com IIRC :-)
<Nafallo> kostar mycket mer an "standard diskar" ;-)
<kodein> men man får vad man betalar för, också
<speedxcore> jag funderar på konsument ssd till min server som ska köra 10-15st vms
<Nafallo> men sa ar det ju med allt vad servrar heter :-P
<speedxcore> Nafallo: ja =)
<speedxcore> planen är en konsument ssd.. täta backuper och köpa ny ssd om 1år
 * Nafallo skulle behova hardvaru-raid forst dock :-/
<speedxcore> dmraid nu?
<Nafallo> mdraid
<speedxcore> så är det
<speedxcore> säger fel jämt. tack
<Nafallo> tankte byta till ESXi i samma veva ocksa.
<speedxcore> kör du nån virtualisering nu?
<Nafallo> KVM :-/
<kodein> hårdvaruraid - för de tillfällen man inte tycker sig ha tillräckligt många andra points of failure
<speedxcore> ah intressant
<kodein> ;)
<speedxcore> funkar kvm bra?
<Nafallo> kodein: hardvaruraid, for att ESXi inte har stod for mjukvaruraid...
<Nafallo> speedxcore: nej
<Nafallo> det suger stenhart
<kodein> nä, det är ju inte mycket som esxi stöder...
<speedxcore> Nafallo: vad funkar dåligt. själv funderar jag på att byta till kvm från vmware-server 2. kanske kan du spara min tid genom att skola mig
<Nafallo> speedxcore: vmware = kungen av virtualisering
<Nafallo> kvm ar inte i narheten.
<speedxcore> Nafallo: intressant att höra det från dig
<speedxcore> Nafallo: ok..  har du tittat på xenserver?
<Nafallo> speedxcore: fungerar inte i Ubuntu, sa inte ens funderat pa ;-)
<Nafallo> jag kor tillrackligt manga 8.04 som det ar :-P
<speedxcore> Nafallo: nej jag menar inte xen.. som inte fungerar...  utan den bootbara Xenserver
<Nafallo> speedxcore: isf ar jag inte saker pa vad du pratar om :-)
<speedxcore> kommer länk.. sek
<Nafallo> ar det nagon slags live-disk?
<speedxcore> ja
<Nafallo> hmm. undrar vad den bygger pa.
<Nafallo> fast iofs.. ESXi > XEN ;-)
<speedxcore> http://www.citrix.com/English/ps2/products/product.asp?contentID=683148
<speedxcore> den ska dock finnas gratis
<speedxcore> Nafallo: jobbar du fortfarande på canonical?
<Nafallo> japp
<Nafallo> citrix  = HP :-P
<speedxcore> ah, ok. skönt att du kan säga att du inte gillar kvm iaf.. ger dig trovärdighet.
<speedxcore> om du hade varit fanboi hade du ju hyllat kvm
<Nafallo> heh. jag var mer fanboi /innan/ Canonical ;-)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<speedxcore> $gaspcounter++;
<amelia> speedxcore: :)
<speedxcore> Nafallo: ah. svåra beslut det här med virtualisering iaf. gör man fel val bränner man massor med tid.
<speedxcore> amelia: vad kör du för virtualisering då?
<amelia> speedxcore: ingen privat, vmware och solaris zones på jobbet
<Nafallo> haha. amelia kor tape-drives pa sina datorer :-P
<Nafallo> de har nog inte ratt flaggor for virtualisering som vi tanker det ;-)
<amelia> lite sugen på att testa openvz dock.
<speedxcore> amelia: ah.. pratar om mitt jobb nu.. men jag är bara en simpel webdev. =)
<speedxcore> har en liten firma med en liten devserver
<speedxcore> jag är lite arg på openvz.. de vpser jag provat som kör det har bara gjort mig ledsen
<speedxcore> delad kernel och reizerfs.
<speedxcore> säger inte att det MÅSTE vara så.. men alla jag provat har varit confade så
<Nafallo> reizer? seriost?
<Nafallo> o_O
<speedxcore> ja
<amelia> ok. jag har inte testat än, men solaris zoner kör ju också delad kernel.. på gott och ont.
<Nafallo> well, glhf ;-)
<amelia> reizerfs känns ju inte så hett dock.
<speedxcore> ja openvz används ju flitigt så.. inget konstigt egentligen
<speedxcore> amelia: jag kör drupal.. den gillar inte riktigt openvz heller.
<Nafallo> openvz = the suck. det har blast upp i ansiktet pa mig tillrackligt for att jag inte ska tycka om det :-)
<amelia> men vmware är ju the shit any day om man inte kan köra med LPARs då.
<speedxcore> LPARs?
<Nafallo> tufft dock att kunna migrera en chroot fran ena sidan av london till den andra och bara tappa ett ping paket ;-)
<amelia> speedxcore: hårdvaruvirtualisering i IBM-servrar
<speedxcore> ah ok
<speedxcore> chroot är typ ett jail för root väl?
<Nafallo> men jo. openvz ar inte direkt virtualisering. det ar mest en avancerad chroot :-)
<Nafallo> change root ;-)
<speedxcore> kanske blandade ihop saker nu
<Nafallo> tror jag inte.
<Nafallo> det brukar kallas virtualisering, men det ar inte helt ratt :-)
<speedxcore> ah ok. hajjar..  openvz är en root som inte får göra allt
<Nafallo> (enligt mig)
<speedxcore> Nafallo: jag gillar egna kernels på varje maskin
<Nafallo> jag hade nagra migreringar som lyckades andra rattigheter pa hela systemen jag migrerade. orsakade nertid for foretaget jag jobbade for :-/
<Nafallo> jag kommer inte lita pa det igen om jag inte maste.
<speedxcore> jobbigt
<amelia> speedxcore: det har sina för- och nackdelar. det sparar ju en massa utrymme att delar kernel och paket..
<speedxcore> överaskningar vill man inte ha
 * Nafallo hatar egna kernels pa varje maskin, och tycker om ksplice/uptrack ;-)
<speedxcore> amelia: absolut, men jag tycker de vattentäta-skotten mellan maskinerna väger tyngre. men beror ju på applikation
<Nafallo> kvm klarar migreringar! du maste bara ha en delad storage forst (sa ett san, mer eller mindre) ;-)
<amelia> Nafallo: kör ni ksplice?
<Nafallo> amelia: jag gor :-)
 * speedxcore vet inte vad ksplice är =)
<Nafallo> amelia: darfor jag aldrig startar om pony :-P
<Nafallo> mitt ircvm gor det ocksa, men den startade jag om for 7h sen for att jag forsokte alla performance tricks for kvm jag kunde hitta ;-)
<amelia> Nafallo: ah. :) funderar på om vi ska köra det på jobbet och köpa patchar från något företag, men antar att du inte köper dina patchar?
<speedxcore> Nafallo: vad funkar inte performance mässigt för dig?
<Nafallo> amelia: klart jag gor. jag sa ksplice/uptrack av en anledning ;-)
<Nafallo> speedxcore: under 100Mbps bandbredd pa en server ansluten till 1.1Gbps... hosten kommer upp i runt 8-900Mbps utan problem
<speedxcore> =/
<amelia> Nafallo: ah. :)
<speedxcore> är det nätverket som är kass, IO? eller vad?
<Nafallo> speedxcore: massor med I/O-wait, sa en del av vad jag gjorde idag var att satta alla VMs till att kora noop schedulern :-)
<Nafallo> speedxcore: kvm :-P
<amelia> Nafallo: missade det.
<Nafallo> amelia: :-)
<speedxcore> noop?  att du kör in journalerna senare?
<Nafallo> speedxcore: sa... diskarna sitter pa hosten. om jag kor scheduling pa vpserna ocksa far jag dubbel scheduling, vilket tar mer prestanda an man tror ;-)
<speedxcore> hajjar
<speedxcore> Nafallo: det där kan vara mitt problem också
<speedxcore> Nafallo: behöver man scheduling på vm's?
<speedxcore> förresten ska vi säga.. vm eller vps?
<Nafallo> sak samma :-P
<Nafallo> inte i kvm iaf.
<speedxcore> Nafallo: vet samma sak. ,men så vi standardiserar vår chat =)
<Nafallo> heh
<speedxcore> jag tycker vps
<speedxcore> så blev det snabbare utan scheduling?
<Nafallo> det vet jag inte annu :-)
 * Nafallo kollar grafer
<speedxcore> ah rapportera gärna hur det går. mer saker än IO som inte funkar för dig med kvm?
<Nafallo> natverk som sagt. forutom det har jag inte haft mycket problem, nej.
<Nafallo> hmm. jag maste hitta nagot att lasta systemet med ;-)
<speedxcore> mina vpser är webservers på min lokala dev server.. dom behöver pinga fort.. men inte skicka mkt data
<speedxcore> 100mbps skulle funka prima
<speedxcore> dock får dom inte IO waita
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> 2011-02-19 22:45:42 (33.3 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [717416448/717416448]
<speedxcore> alltid nåt
<speedxcore> vad sitter det för disk i?
<Nafallo> varfor behover de pinga fort?
<speedxcore> tja "pinga" skicka paket fort behöver det
<speedxcore> är webservers vi jobbar mot
<Nafallo> ett par jag kopte med servern. vad det nu var HP skickade. SATA 1.5Gbps iaf.
<speedxcore> när vi klickar får det gärna hända nåt
<speedxcore> 2 vanliga sata i raid1?
<Nafallo> japp
<Nafallo> well, raid0 raid1 och raid1
<Nafallo> fast jag borde verkligen inte ha swap pa raid0 :-P
<speedxcore> då är nog 33MB/sec. ungefär så fort du kan få i virtualiseringen om host gör lite annat skrot samtidigt?
<Nafallo> ehrm. det dar var till /dev/null ...
<Nafallo> hard disk var inte involverad.
<speedxcore> ahhh
<speedxcore> =)
<speedxcore> trodde du körde från dev null
<speedxcore> sy
<speedxcore> då e det inte så bra =)
<Nafallo> 2011-02-19 22:50:55 (16.2 MB/s) - `ubuntu-10.04.2-server-amd64.iso' saved [717416448/717416448]
<Nafallo> den har vpsen har lite extra konfig jag testar ocksa. har forsokt mappa mer av processorn pa hosten, inklusive flaggorna, sa de virtualiserade processorna ska fungera battre.
<Nafallo> det ska vara battre i senare versioner av kvm/libvirt, men jag tanker inte uppgradera fran LTS ;-)
<Nafallo> speciellt inte som pony borjar fa lite upptid nu ;-)
<Nafallo> 275d :-)
<Nafallo> var ett tag sedan jag installerade mer minne tydligen ;-)
<speedxcore> Nafallo: ah
<speedxcore> Nafallo: jag provade kvm på lucid
<speedxcore> ska tilläggas
<speedxcore> googlade ksplice
<speedxcore> verkar grymt, funkar det bra?
<Nafallo> japp
<Nafallo> AFAIKT
<Nafallo> s/K/C/
<speedxcore> gratis till ubuntu verkar det som? eller?
<speedxcore> några hakar?
<Nafallo> bara desktop
<speedxcore> ah
<speedxcore> ser att server kostar nu
<speedxcore> skumt egentligen
<speedxcore> skiljer det så mkt?
<speedxcore> trodde bara att server hade mer serversaker. och att desktop hade mer x11, och verktyg? men samma grund?
<Nafallo> nope. tror det ar PR :-P
<Nafallo> ah. du tanker kernel config.
<Nafallo> det skiljer en del, ja.
<speedxcore> tänker ksplice
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Nafallo> ah, sa isf var mitt forsta svar troligen ratt ;-)
<speedxcore> en säker desktop med apache.. är väl lika bra som en lts server med apache, om båda har senaste security updates osv?
<speedxcore> tänker jag fel?
<speedxcore> säker 2ggr..  men hoppas jag får fram min poäng
<Nafallo> det var min senare poang... kernel configs skiljer sig en del :-)
<speedxcore> ah ok
<Nafallo> jag ar inte helt saker pa hur mycket, men jag tanker heller inte installera en server kernel och kora en diff pa konfigs ;-)
<speedxcore> ah..
<speedxcore> vad borde skilja? mer prio till disk? mer prio till services?
 * Nafallo vill inte saga nagot utan att ha sett diffs ;-)
 * speedxcore undrar vad nafallo kommer hitta i sin diff
<speedxcore> Nafallo: vad kör ubuntu numera svn? git?
<Nafallo> det kommer jag inte. jag bryr mig inte tillrackligt for att gora en diff ;-)
<Nafallo> speedxcore: huh? det dar var en hyfsat ospecifik fraga? ubuntu ar typ... manga paket ;-P
<speedxcore> ah.. hajjar =) förlåt för att jag är ospecifik. jag tänkte fel
<speedxcore> vilken versionshantering kör canonical för de bitarna som är utvecklade av canonical?
<Nafallo> olika
<Nafallo> bias mot bzr forstas, med tanke pa att Canonical ar huvudsponsor ;-)
<speedxcore> ah hajjar
<Nafallo> vi har ett helt team enbart for bzr even :-P
<speedxcore> oj. dåså =)
<speedxcore> intressant att veta
<Nafallo> well, om du kollar pa kallkoden kommer du se att Canonical har copyright ;-)
<speedxcore> förstår.. inte jobbat med bzr. har precis kommit igång med git
<Kurdistan> vad gör alla glada nattugglor såhär sent? :)
<speedxcore> Kurdistan: pratat om vps'er
<Kurdistan> låter geeky
<speedxcore> bakat bröd
<speedxcore> Kurdistan: geeky eller så är det så man klarar sin vardag och tjänar sitt bröd. =)
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> på jakt efter ubuntu nyhetsbloggar/hemsidor som jag inte jag inte har.
<Kurdistan> besöker webupd8/omgubuntu/ubuntugeek och andra regelbundet.
<Nafallo> speedxcore: sa du menar att du ar tillrackligt geeky for att folk betalar dig for att vara det ;-)
<Kurdistan> :) finns det fler med dagsnyheter och bra tips så är det bara meddela mig.
<speedxcore> menar att jag jobbar med web.. och att dessa bitar ingår i jobbat.
<speedxcore> jobbet
 * Nafallo jobbade med webhosting forr ;-)
<speedxcore> jag sysslar inte med det. men behöver kunna det ändå.  =)
<speedxcore> Nafallo: kul? slitsamt?
<Nafallo> om ni handlat engelsk ol nagon gang, sa var dar en adress vi hostade :-P
<Nafallo> drinkaware.co.uk
 * Nafallo shrugs
<Nafallo> haft samre jobb :-)
<speedxcore> jag tycker stressen när det inte funkar verkar så jobbig
<speedxcore> jag lägger ut det på firmor med sla iställt
<Nafallo> den ar varre pa Canonical ;-)
<speedxcore> folk som kan det bra. har noc osv.
<Kurdistan> ibland undrar man om de som postar på forumet har sökt något på nätet innan de skriver sina ämnen
<speedxcore> Kurdistan: antagligen har många inte gjort det
<Nafallo> hmm. undrar vad det varsta jag orsakat pa Canonical har varit...
<Kurdistan> tyvärr så verkar det så många ggr, visst är det fritt fram och fråga om hjälp, men ibland räcker det skriva några sökord med sökmotorn man använder vips så har man svaret.
<Kurdistan> ibland ger forumet en orättvis bild av hur fantastisk ubuntu och linux är.
<Nafallo> jag minns att jag tyckte det var jobbigt nar jag precis borjat och lyckades morda ett helt rack med byggmaskiner :-P
<Nafallo> folk tyckte det inte var mitt fel dock. var en sladd som var los :-)
<Kurdistan> nu ska jag till sängs gott folk. ha det skoj med geeky snacket.
<Kurdistan> ha det bäst.
<speedxcore> Kurdistan: det samma
<speedxcore> Kurdistan: håller med dig
<speedxcore> Nafallo: råka du dra en strömsladd?
<Nafallo> speedxcore: jag rakade mer "nudda" en stromsladd :-P
<speedxcore> ah
<speedxcore> nästan roligare när nån ska installera nåt nytt och ström inte räcker
<Nafallo> fast byggmaskiner ar inte varda att bry sig om, och hade det varit ett produktionsrack hade jag inte lyckats plocka ner nagot :-)
<speedxcore> städare med dammsugare är också hett
<Nafallo> vi har inga stadare med dammsugare i vara data centre :-)
<Nafallo> daremot har vi en roomba! ;-)
<speedxcore> bra val
<speedxcore> vi har städare på jobbet som jag blir helt nervös av
<speedxcore> letar ibland uttag farligt när min workstation
<speedxcore> *nära
<speedxcore> men du jobbar med att sköta om rack eller?
<Nafallo> jag tar hand om vara data centre i London. allt som ar hardvara hamnar hos mig, mer eller mindre.
<speedxcore> är du boss?
<Nafallo> nope
<Nafallo> jag ar ensam, snarare :-P
<speedxcore> level 80?
<Nafallo> nu vet jag inte vad du pratar om
<speedxcore> hehe=)
<speedxcore> så du har ansvaret för en massa hårdvara
<Nafallo> massa massa.
<speedxcore> ensam
<Nafallo> japp
<speedxcore> har det hänt att för mkt krånglat samtidigt så du inte hunnit med
<speedxcore> verkar väligt ansvarsfullt
<speedxcore> nästan värre en webhotell... men bara nästan
<Nafallo> joda. isf far en sysadmin hoppa in.
<speedxcore> vad kallas din yrkesroll
<speedxcore> sorry om jag frågar massa.. bara nyfiken
<Nafallo> Data Centre Engineer ;-)
<Nafallo> jag ser till att hardvaran fungerar, men jag behover inte peta pa mjukvara alls.
<speedxcore> ah
<speedxcore> är du ingengörsutbildad då?
<Nafallo> nope
<speedxcore> gått nå högskola relatera till it?
<Nafallo> nope
<speedxcore> så helt självlärd?
<Nafallo> mjo. de forsokte val lara mig nagot pa gymnasiet om datorer, men det blev mer tvarsom...
<Nafallo> larde mig OSI i lumpen ;-)
<Nafallo> forutom det har jag petat pa saker sjalv mest.
<speedxcore> vet jag inte vad det är
<madbear> på tal om utbildning
<Nafallo> var natverkstekniker nar jag flyttade till London, flyttade till sysadmin efter det och sen till hardvarutekniker.
<Nafallo> fragan ar vad som hander nast ;-)
<madbear> kolla denna läraren som jag har
<madbear> som sitter på ric
<madbear> irc
<madbear> [12:39] < bjorne_> Vilke labb var det?
<madbear> [12:39] < madbear> 3
<madbear> [12:41] < bjorne_> Klart!
<speedxcore> låter spännande. också intressant att allt som krävs för att nå dit du är, är sjukt med intresse
<madbear> rättade en labb på 1 min :D
<Nafallo> oh, och sa ar jag alla delarna med mina egna saker :-)
<Nafallo> madbear: heh
<speedxcore> alla delarna med egna saker?
<Nafallo> natverk, mjukvara och hardvara :-)
<speedxcore> ah
<Nafallo> fast det ar bara tva servrar i london ;-)
<Nafallo> tar redundant internet fran fyra operatorer i tva lander dock :-)
<speedxcore> jag har jobbat med webbproduktion rätt länge. siktar dock på att ha benkoll på tekniken, men leda projekt samtidigt
<speedxcore> ska man kunna köpa konsulter, måste man kunna det dom jobbar med.. mer eller mindre
<Nafallo> :-)
<speedxcore> siktar på projektledare
 * Nafallo konsultar ocksa...
<speedxcore> menar att många webbprojekt misslyckas redan på planneringsstadiet, pga att beslutsfattare inte har kompetens nog.  vissa ifrågasätter inte, utan jobbar på mot bättre vetande. och allt failar
<speedxcore> vissa konsulter
<speedxcore> vissa konsulter ifrågasätter inte beslutsfattare
<speedxcore> ska det vara =)
<Nafallo> de far ju pengar oavsett... sa varfor skulle dem? ;-)
<speedxcore> exakt
<speedxcore> dom skulle, för att få en långsiktig relation till beställaren
<speedxcore> och för att dom vill göra ett bra jobb.
<Nafallo> mjo :-)
<speedxcore> det är där jag vill komma in mellan beställare och konsult.. och ta eventuellt BS angående teknik och leveranser.. och även få beställaren att tala klarspråk
<Nafallo> later som en projektledare, eller manager ;-)
<speedxcore> jo så
<speedxcore> men med teknikintresse... vilket inte alltid finns på den rollen heller
<speedxcore> för det ska teknikerna kunna bara
<Jonher937> är det något särskilt som händer om 68 dagar med ubuntu? hittade nån countdown i mobilen som visar 68 dagar :O
<speedxcore> ny version väl?
<Nafallo> Jonher937: Ubuntu 11.04 skulle jag tro
<Jonher937> Nice :)
<Jonher937> Stod nämligen bara Ubuntu Countdown
<speedxcore> Nafallo: vet du några heta nyheter?
<speedxcore> i version 11.04
<Nafallo> speedxcore: jag forsoker halla mig uppdaterad, men jag vet inte hur mycket som ar publikt :-)
<Nafallo> unity ar val den stora! :-P
<speedxcore> Nafallo: spelar ingen roll hur mkt som är publikt, säg bara =)
<Nafallo> fast vad jag sett av det ann, ar det langt ifran klart ;-)
<speedxcore> ingen behöver få veta
<speedxcore> säkert ingen logg på denna kanal =)
<Nafallo> hej ubuntulog :-P
<Jonher937> http://linuxtree.blogspot.com/2011/02/5-new-features-in-ubuntu-1104.html
<speedxcore> ska läsa på om unity
<speedxcore> jag står lite i valet om man ska fortsätta med ubuntu eller prova nåt annat.
<Jonher937> jag kör bara Ubuntu för att lära mig :)
<Nafallo> Jonher937: haha! 1) ser inte ut sadar langre :-)
<speedxcore> kör mint just nu denna maskinen
<speedxcore> men mint och ubuntu känns väldigt besläktade
 * Nafallo har bara kort Ubuntu sedan... 2005.
<Nafallo> debian fore det.
<Nafallo> och varit involverad i och kort Ubuntu pa minst en maskin sedan September 2004 :-)
<speedxcore> ubuntu sen 2007, redhat innan det
<Nafallo> (det var en manad innan forsta Ubuntu slapptes, men beta var ute ;-))
<Markslap> Synd att Debian har blivit så extremt konservativt.
<lowbowz> Och tydligen har du fortfarande inte klurat ut hur man ställer in tangentbordet.
<Markslap> Och att Ubuntu har dragit ifrån.
<Markslap> lowbowz: Han bor i UK och vill tydligen vara så irriterande som möjligt. :P
<lowbowz> UK?
<Markslap> Jag bor i Irland och har ÅÖ.
<Markslap> ÅÄÖ*
<lowbowz> Varför bo där med alla kameror och skit? :/
<lowbowz> Ni bor alla på den där ön?! :O
<Nafallo> lowbowz: huh? jag bor och jobbar i London... jag kor en_GB for att det ar ratt.
<Markslap> Ön?
<Markslap> Det finns två ö:ar.
<lowbowz> Ja... UK är ju typ en ö. Eller ett par öar.
<Markslap> Jag bor i Irland som sagt.
<lowbowz> Nafallo: Ja... London = massa kameror. Läbbigt.
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Nafallo> who cares
<lowbowz> Irland har bara 4 miljoner invånare, eller hur?
<lowbowz> Trodde det typ hade 18 först.
<Markslap> 4.5 ja
<Nafallo> o_O
<lowbowz> UK har ju typ 60 miljoner.
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Irland är skitlitet
<amelia> lowbowz: du bor själv i norrland eller? någonstans på det 20 milen mellan fartkamerorna? :P
<lowbowz> Lite förvirrande vad som är vad, dock. Irland, Skottland, UK, England, Great Britain... m.m.
<lowbowz> amelia: Mje...
<Nafallo> lowbowz: London ar runt 12-15 miljoner beroende pa vilka siffror man litar pa :-)
<lowbowz> Wales.
<lowbowz> Irland känns som deras Danmark, typ.
<Markslap> lowbowz: Irland är en ö, UK är UK med Wales, Scotland och England.
<Markslap> Sen på Irland finns det Nordirland och Republiken Irland.
<Nafallo> GB ftw :-)
<Markslap> Nordirland har 21% utav den Irländska ön.
<Markslap> Och är en del utav UK.
<lowbowz> Trodde att Wales bara var typ ett landskap/en region innuti England, som ligger i UK, som är samma sak som Storbritannien.
<Markslap> lowbowz: Storbrittanien == UK
<Markslap> Fast på svenska
<lowbowz> Great Britain?
<Markslap> Mm
<Nafallo> Markslap: hmm. ar det inte en del av great britain snarare?
<lowbowz> UK = Förenade Kungadömena?
<Markslap> United Kingdom
<Markslap> Wales, England och Scotland är dom som bildat UK/GB.
<lowbowz> Jag får en lätt deprimerande känsla av att kolla på Emmerdale (Hem till gården).
<speedxcore> lowbowz: vem får inte det?
<Markslap> Det förstår jag
<speedxcore> lowbowz: är det inte valfritt att kolla?
<lowbowz> Jo, men det känns som om England är fullt av sådana byar. ;)
<lowbowz> Ganska mysigt, men ändå läskigt.
<speedxcore> lowbowz: chilla
<lowbowz> Är redan så vansinnigt lugn att jag nästan är död.
<amelia> speedxcore: jag har hört att det är obligatoriskt om man är arbetslös i sverige, sen får man lämna rapport för samtliga veckans avsnitt på arbetsförmedligen.. bara för att kolla att man inte smygjobbar eller göra något annat vettigt. :P
<Markslap> Nafallo: Hur menar du?
<Nafallo> ah. nordirland ingar inte i GB, men i UK :-)
<speedxcore> amelia: smart
<Markslap> Därför jag säger UK.
<speedxcore> amelia: btw...
<Markslap> :)
<speedxcore> amelia: garvar irl..  bli komiker =)
<lowbowz> Varför bor ni två just där?
<amelia> speedxcore: haha, nej. det räcker att en stor linuxmirkkare lämnade oss och blev komiker
<Markslap> lowbowz: Jag fick jobb här.
<lowbowz> I landet som har typ värst ekonomi? :S
<Nafallo> what he said
<Markslap> lowbowz: Ja
<lowbowz> amelia: Vem då? Perrrra?
<amelia> lowbowz: nej, tänkte mer på kadavro faktiskt...
<Nafallo> jag fick iofs mitt jobb medans jag bodde i Sverige, men jag flyttade pga det :-)
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Jag fick jobbet och flyttade ner.
<Markslap> Ska flytta till Dublin om en månad.
<Nafallo> jobbade en och en halv manad remote fran Eskilstuna ;-)
<lowbowz> Antar att ni har helt andra liv än jag, men jag fattar verkligen inte hur man kan flytta till ett annat land för att jobba för någon annan...
<lowbowz> Skitbra lön?
<Markslap> N
<Markslap> Nä*
<Markslap> Jag ville bättra upp min engelska.
<Nafallo> jag behovede en nystart :-)
<Norrland_> :)
<Markslap> Och sen är Sverige så förbannat jävla deprimerande.
<Nafallo> dessutom ogillar jag Sverige
<Nafallo> haha
<Nafallo> jag finner en pattern har! ;-)
<Markslap> Jag gillar Sverige, det är mitt hemland.
<amelia> som om sverige skulle vara ett så bra land att jobba som anställd.. *himlarmedögonen*
<Markslap> Det är jättebra på det där sättet
<Nafallo> amelia: battre an har :-)
<lowbowz> Jag menar inte så, amelia...
<Markslap> Irland och irländare är dumma i huvudet.
<lowbowz> Jag menar rent praktiskt.
<amelia> Nafallo: det är nog tveksamt..
<Markslap> Jag kan inte känna medlidande till att dom är i en ekonomisk depression.
<lowbowz> Hålla på och flytta till ett annat land är otroligt bökigt och påfrestande... känns det som. Liksom flytta. Inte bara besöka. FLYTTA!
<Markslap> lowbowz: Varför då?
<Markslap> Bara att ta sitt pick och pack och ta ett flyg. :P
<lowbowz> Markslap: Är de så stereotypa som jag fått för mig... slåss och dricker hela tiden? :)
<Nafallo> amelia: jag blev pakord forra aret... jag vet hur mycket jag fick ut, och jag vet hur mycket jag skulle fatt i Sverige ;-)
<Markslap> Tycker jag inte
<lowbowz> Markslap: Känns som att det är oändligt mycket saker man måste tänka på.
<Markslap> Bra mycket trevligare än svenskar.
<Norrland> lowbowz: om jag hade flyttat lika långt från där jag bor nu som jag gjorde när jag flytade hemifrån skulle jag hamna nere i spanien :P
<lowbowz> Och så har man ingen rätt att klaga dit man kommer, typ. Man är en främling.
<amelia> lowbowz: känns spontant inte värre än att flytta från skåne till sthlm..
<Markslap> lowbowz: Förvisso
<Markslap> Men jag kan inte känna medlidande ändå.
<Markslap> Dom har en oljebrännare i köket som uppvärmare till elementen.
<lowbowz> Alltså... Skånska är helt begripligt? Förstår inte att folk tycker att det är så svårt att förstå.
<Markslap> Och har en stor oljetunna på baksidan.
<lowbowz> Och nej, jag bor inte där och har ingen koppling till Skåne heller.
<Jonher937> Har bara en liten fråga. Har tidigare dualbootat OSX med windows. (Har windows på SSD) men om jag startar osx när SSD disken är inkopplad så slutade windows att funka. Tror ni det är samma med linux?
<Markslap> Och sen släpps 80-90% utav värmen ut genom avgasröret.
<Markslap> lowbowz: Det varierar
<Markslap> Som allt annat
<lowbowz> Avgasrör? På huset? Skortsten?
<Markslap> Oljebrännare som sagt
<Markslap> Sitter på husväggen utanför köket.
<Nafallo> Markslap: pfff. telehouse har forberett for att anvanda overbliven varme for att varma hem ;-)
<lowbowz> Bränna olja låter ju väldigt samtida och klimatsmart...
<Markslap> Jag vill använda värmen till något vettigt
<Markslap> Ja
<Markslap> Förstår du kanske lite mer vad jag menar nu?
<lowbowz> Åh nej... nu använde jag uttrycket "klimatsmart"...
 * lowbowz skjuter sig själv i huvudet.
<Markslap> Dom har knappt isolering i husen
<Markslap> Det är kallare utomhus i Sverige, men det är kallare inomhus här än i Sverige.
<amelia> Nafallo: jag vet inte exakt vad du syftar på, men jag har svårt att tänka mig att det finns något annat civiliserat land där man betalar så sjukt mycket för ingenting.
<lowbowz> Finns det en massa lummiga skogar och "kullar" med gräs på?
<Markslap> Ja
<Markslap> Dom har massor av kullar
<Markslap> Det är en utav dom få positiva saker
<Markslap> Och sen har vi bara haft snö en gång under vintern
<lowbowz> Visst verkar kullar med gräs på vara sällsynta i Sverige? Det är sorgligt eftersom jag älskar sådana.
<Markslap> Mm
<speedxcore> amelia: vad menar du att man betalar mkt för?
<Markslap> Dom har dock ingen skog direkt
<lowbowz> Bästa sortens natur.
#ubuntu-se 2011-02-20
<Markslap> Vi har haft snö under 5h den här vintern.
<lowbowz> 5h?
<Markslap> Vi har haft lite minusgrader.
<Markslap> Men det är allt.
<Nafallo> amelia: att i sverige for man en procent av lonen om man maste vara sjukskriven, lagstadgat. har for man ett statiskt belopp per vecka.
<Markslap> Ja, snöade på kvällen och smälte på natten.
<speedxcore> jag har -18 just nu.
<speedxcore> stockholm =)
<Markslap> :)
<amelia> speedxcore: man betalar en jävla massa pengar här för saker som inte nödvändigvis använder, har nytta av eller behöver..
<Markslap> Jag är från Sthlm från början.
<Markslap> Så liten jävla stad
<Markslap> Alla känner alla
<Markslap> Srsly
<lowbowz> Liten stad? Skojar du?
<speedxcore> amelia: du talar som en borgare =)
<lowbowz> Nästan en miljon invånare...
<Markslap> 2 miljoner i Storsthlm
<lowbowz> Överbefolkade ghetton...
<amelia> speedxcore: haha
<amelia> speedxcore: jag är mest bitter på allt.
<Nafallo> !amelia
<ubot2> amelia is sweet, insane and paranoid. in a way only she can be.
<ubot2> she's also a huge fan of opening her mouth whenever she can.
<amelia> Nafallo: jag uppskattar inte ditt sentida tillägg där alltså. :(
<Nafallo> det varsta med london ar att allting ar sa forbannat dyrt
<speedxcore> amelia: jag stör mig mer på saker som är rent slöseri med pengar. T.ex. tunnelbanan. Varför är det dyrt att åka, jo för att dom inte kan IT, dom har massa folk som kör tågen. KÖR. i köpenhamn går tågen utan förare =)  t.ex.  sen är det massa annat jag stör mig på också
<Markslap> Dom har la en linje som är förarlös?
<swedala> ni måste betala mycket skatt, hur skall vi annars klara av alla kostnader :P
<lowbowz> Alla ställen borde ha exakt en tjej. Inte fler. Då blir det bara bråk. Men om det är en så väger hon upp alla män på ett bra sätt.</stereotyptSvamlandeOchInskränktMansgris>
<Unk1> Allt är skit, åt helvete med hela skiten?
<Nafallo> !no, amelia is sweet, insane and paranoid. in a way only she can be.
<ubot2> I'll remember that Nafallo
<Nafallo> !amelia
<ubot2> amelia is sweet, insane and paranoid. in a way only she can be.
<lowbowz> speedxcore: Har de inte förare i tågen i Danmark? Låter inte som om jag skulle vilja åka dem.
<ubot2> she's also a huge fan of opening her mouth whenever she can.
<Nafallo> meh
<Nafallo> !forget amelia
<ubot2> I'll forget that, Nafallo
<lowbowz> Elektroniskt öga som detekterar faror och huruvida alla hunnit på?
<lowbowz> Vad händer om man fastnat med armen i dörren?
<speedxcore> lowbowz: men dansk tunnelbana styrs av datorer så man slipper han folk anställda med sånt som går att programmera.
<speedxcore> han = ha
<lowbowz> I Sverige ägs allting av utländska företag.
<lowbowz> Varje köpcenter, t.o.m. tunnelbanan.
<Nafallo> speedxcore: what could POSSIBLY go wrong?
<lowbowz> I princip inget i Sverige är svenskt längre vad jag vet.
<amelia> tunnelbanan ägs ju av stockholms stad... den drivs dock av ett kinesiskt bolag.
<speedxcore> till och med lowbows ägs av ett utländskt företag </couldnthelpmyself>
<lowbowz> Varför skulle de "driva" den om de inte äger den?
<amelia> lowbowz: för att de tjänar pengar på det.
<speedxcore> amelia: det vet jag
<speedxcore> amelia: men då har dom failat med upphandlingen
<amelia> lowbowz: lite som att företag outsource:ar sina IT.
<speedxcore> amelia: well missskött och kostar massa gör det
<lowbowz> Att "lägga ut på entreprenad" ger mig rysningar. Betyder alltid att allt blir billigt och ruggigt dåligt på alla sätt.
<lowbowz> amelia: Avskyr outsourcing och molnet.
<amelia> lowbowz: tack.
<speedxcore> lowbowz: generaliserar du inte lite grovt nu?
 * amelia jobbar med outsourcing
<Nafallo> molnET? det finns moln overallt nu:-)
<Markslap> lowbowz: Jag jobbar också med outsourcing.
<lowbowz> GAH!
<Markslap> Vad är så hemskt med det?
<lowbowz> Ni svävar omkring på era moln... :/
<lowbowz> speedxcore: Inte direkt.
<speedxcore> jag har ambitioner att börja jobba med outsourcing
<Markslap> Outsourcing i Sverige är lite rått måste jag säga.
<Markslap> Nu jobbar jag för ett företag som tillhandahåller 1st line support åt en laptoptillverkare.
<speedxcore> Markslap: aka en sak som är lätt att outsourca
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Har fått ett likadant jobb i Dublin
<Markslap> Fast för Posten
 * amelia jobbar på ett företag som driftar IT åt bl.a. fem av sveriges största webbsiter.
<Markslap> Eller ja, dom har outsourcat deras IT-avdelning
<speedxcore> jag tycker dock synd om folk som inte vill lära sig en massa saker. (i skola eller själva) dom tjänsterna finns ju inte längre, dom enkla. Mkt ungdomsarbetslöshet därför.
<lowbowz> "Driftar IT"
 * lowbowz får rysningar.
<speedxcore> lowbowz: chilla
<Nafallo> ett foretag jag konsultar at har outsourcat natverksadmin och sysadmin till olika foretag, men aven accounting :-)
<speedxcore> lowbowz: hur menar du att man ska göra för att sköta webbsajter då?
<lowbowz> Förstår inte ens frågan.
<speedxcore> lowbowz: ja servers behöver pysslas om du vet
<Nafallo> och uppgraderas, nar de inte skalar langre :-)
 * Nafallo valkomnar molnen ;-)
<speedxcore> Nafallo: något speciellt moln du kikar på?
<speedxcore> amazon?
<Nafallo> speedxcore: ehrm. nope. konceptet.
<Markslap> lowbowz: Om man har en stor hemsida, och man inte har tid att både ta hand om server, hemsidekoden och allt som rör den, utan bara vill syssla med publiceringen.
<speedxcore> jo givetvis. men ser du det som en framtidsgrej
<Markslap> Hur ska det skötas isf?
<Nafallo> vi har nog minst fem moln internt nu fwiw, amazon ar inte allt ;-)
<Markslap> Det är ju så som dom flesta hemsidor sköts idag.
<Markslap> Man outsourcar allt.
<Markslap> Det är ett äckligt spritt ord.
 * speedxcore gör webbsidor. Folk outsourcar till mig =)
<Nafallo> om man inte vill bry sig om att investera i allt man behover for stora hemsidor, varfor inte lata nagon som vet vad de pysslar med gora det? ;-)
<Markslap> Och kan innefatta lite allt möjligt.
<Markslap> Precis
<Markslap> Jag hyr en dedikerad server hos en host i Tyskland.
<Nafallo> SAN och natverk ar dyrt. troligen dyrare an servrar ;-)
<Markslap> DÃ¥ har jag mer eller mindre outsourcat serverdriften till dom.
<speedxcore> jag hyr vps i london
<Markslap> Varför?
<Markslap> Körde en VPS i UK tidigare.
<Markslap> Riktigt dålig lina var det.
<speedxcore> för att linode har bra kvalité
<Nafallo> speedxcore: hmm. powergate?
<speedxcore> det vet jag inte vad det är
<Markslap> Denna serverhall jag sitter på just nu så har Telia direktpeering till.
<speedxcore> Markslap: då har du krav
<Nafallo> speedxcore: data centret du troligen har VPSen i ;-)
<Markslap> speedxcore: Ja
<speedxcore> för krav så kör jag phoneras vid globen
<Markslap> Lite grann
<speedxcore> Markslap: har olika krav för olika saker =)
<speedxcore> Nafallo: bra center?
<Markslap> Jag ville har servern i fastlandseuropa, ska inte vara oskäligt dyrt och ska vara ett stabilt företag.
<Nafallo> Markslap: direktpeering... vad inkluderar du i det ordet?
<Nafallo> speedxcore: inte sett det sjalv. pa tok for langt ut pa landet :-P
<speedxcore> Markslap: vilken tysk host?
<Markslap> Nafallo: TeliaSonera har 10 Gbits rakt in till dom tydligen.
<Nafallo> Markslap: ingen core?
<Markslap> Hetzner heter dom speedxcore.
<Markslap> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/unternehmen/rechenzentrum/
<Markslap> Betalar 50 € i månaden för en server hos dom.
<Markslap> Tänkte uppgradera snart dock.
<Markslap> Behöver mer RAM.
<Markslap> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/x4/
<Markslap> Har en sådan just nu.
<Markslap> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/eq6/ <- Sån funderar jag på att skaffa nästa månad.
 * Nafallo har tur som jobbar i industrin i London och kan hosta sina egna servrar :-)
<speedxcore> Markslap: tackar för tipsen.. kikar
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Dom är riktigt bra.
<Markslap> Trevlig support också.
 * amelia går och lägger sig..
<amelia> gonatt på er!
<Markslap> Halka inte
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Sleep tight
<Nafallo> egen quadcore, 8GB minne, 1.1Gbps bandbredd fran olika operatorer pa olika lankar till olika switchar :-)
<Markslap> Fortfarande UK.
<speedxcore> Markslap: har du så du kan resetta remote.. verkade inte vara ecc på den?  eller har du ecc?
<Markslap> Kan resetta remote, ja.
<Nafallo> vad ar fel med UK? :-)
<Markslap> Och sätta rDNS själv via en adminpanel.
<Markslap> Det är en ö.
<Nafallo> ehrm, och?
<speedxcore> Markslap: kan du resetta om den frusit.. har du "drac" eller dylik offband access?
<Markslap> Och med tanke på hur deras infrastruktur överlag ser ut litar jag inte på dom eller Irland.
<Nafallo> ehrm. det ar inte som att regeringen ager telehouse eller sa... :-P
<Markslap> :P
<Markslap> speedxcore: Hur menar du?
<Markslap> Och vad är drac?
<Markslap> Jag kan starta om skiten om så behövs.
<speedxcore> även om den frusit?
<Nafallo> drac, ilom, ilo...
<Nafallo> :-)
<speedxcore> cpu var en AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+
<Markslap> Men just nu har den en uptime på 103 dagar.
<speedxcore> inte direkt en server cpu
<Markslap> Och jag har haft den i 104 dagar.
<Markslap> Har aldrig kraschat för mig än sålänge.
<speedxcore> Markslap: ja men det spelar ingen roll? har du offband access till consoll?
<Markslap> Ja
<Nafallo> Markslap: hmm. vad kor du for att halla karnan uppdaterad fran exploits? :-)
<speedxcore> Markslap: vet du vad offband access är?
<Markslap> Nafallo: Ingenting
<Nafallo> Markslap: eeew
<Markslap> speedxcore: Antar att det är via en kontrollpanel där man kan trycka på "Reset"
<Markslap> Har jag fel?
<speedxcore> ja men den kontrollpanelen får inte hostas på din server
<speedxcore> i så fall
<Markslap> Varför skulle jag ha en kontrollpanel på servern?
<Markslap> Det låter ju ganska meningslöst.
<Markslap> Det är ju Hetzner själva som har det.
<Nafallo> Markslap: ehrm. OOB ger dig access till seriellt eller till och med KVM in pa servern via IP :-)
<Nafallo> Markslap: kan aven se temperatur, starta om, stanga av eller vad du nu vill.
<speedxcore> Markslap: ah i så fall. ville mest veta om... kvm-over-ip/drac/ilo/osv fanns på plats
<Markslap> https://robot.your-server.de/
<Nafallo> Markslap: det enda som gor att det inte fungerar ar om servern tappar el helt.
<Markslap> Jag loggar in där och och kontrollera allt från betalning, rDNS, OS, beställa fler servrar, fler IP-adresser till att reseta skiten och säga upp den.
<Nafallo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Integrated_Lights-Out
<speedxcore> Markslap: ser att dom erbjuder reset..
<speedxcore> Markslap: undrar mest hur den är byggd.. reseten
<speedxcore> =)
<speedxcore> Markslap: annars är priset rätt bra.
<Markslap> Maila och fråga
<Nafallo> speedxcore: SNMP trigger till managed PDU troligen.
<Markslap> Dom svarar gärna på frågor
<speedxcore> Markslap: ah =)  tack
<speedxcore> Nafallo: och tack du. du verkar ha svaret
<Markslap> :)
<speedxcore> tänkte just för varken cpu eller mobo, låter som dedikerat server. Men dom bryter alltså strömmen till kontakten bara
<Nafallo> jag vet hur de normalt sett gor det ;-)
<Nafallo> hmm
<speedxcore> via en managed pdu, som du skrev eller vad menar du?
<Nafallo> jag borde slanga upp en till kabel till 100Mbps switchen och routra mitt vlan for min PA till iLO...
<speedxcore> redundant switch för ilo? eller hur tänker du?
<Nafallo> nja, mest att ha remote access till att kolla sensorer och saker :-)
<Nafallo> det ar bara en iLO100 trots allt :-/
<speedxcore> hmm försöker hitta om hetzner har nån server med ecc =)  dom kör rätt hardcore utan tycker jag
<speedxcore> är jag paranoid som vill ha ecc  minne för webbservers
<Nafallo> utan att ha kollat, ar det ens ordentliga servrar, eller hemmabyggda klienter de anvander som servrar?
<speedxcore> Nafallo: det ser ut som hemma maskiner
<speedxcore> intel 920
<Nafallo> heh
<speedxcore> Athlon 64 X2 5600+
<Markslap> Den gör jag just nu
<speedxcore> exakt
 * Nafallo tycker om sin XEON :-)
<Nafallo> fast iofs, jag har ju en AMD K6-III 450MHz ocksa ;-)
<speedxcore> Markslap: priserna ser bra ut. kul att det funkar bra för dig.
<Nafallo> sekundar DNS och ntp :-)
<Markslap> :)
<speedxcore> Nafallo: chattar från min hemma server..   celeron ULV 650 =)
<Markslap> Jag körde först Hetznerservern bara som irssi-shell.
<Markslap> Med tmux
<Nafallo> heh. jag tycker om att ha mina irc-klienter i data center :-)
<speedxcore> borde skaffa det med
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> :)
<Nafallo> kor bara netbook hemma :-)
<Markslap> Netbook </3
<speedxcore> sitter på eee just nu
<Markslap> Hemskare skit får man leta efter.
<speedxcore> Nafallo: samma som dig =)
<Markslap> Jag kör en 13.3"
<Markslap> Perfekt mellanting.
<Nafallo> HP Mini 210 ♥
<Markslap> Inte för stor, inte för liten men har ett fullstorleks tangentbord.
<speedxcore> jag har workstations överallt där jag vill jobba, med en massa skärmar. vill jag chilla som nu..  netbook
<Nafallo> har bytat disken till en SSD, men forutom det fungerar det klockrent ;-)
<speedxcore> brukar ha 2 netbooks på möten, en till proj/tv, och en att skriva på..  kund "vad många små datorer du har"
<Nafallo> pa jobb kor jag laptop, men kanns som att min netbook skulle vara mer an tillrackligt for vad jag behover :-)
<Nafallo> speedxcore: skaffa en ARM for att ha projektor pa istallet ;-)
<Nafallo> speedxcore: www.beagleboard.org
<speedxcore> för dyrt =
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Norrland> hitta en dell d800 hos en polare som agerade bokstopp :P
<speedxcore> Nafallo: asså det funkar bra med min setup, presenation kan ta massa cpu, och jag kan pyssla med annat samtidigt. t.ex. kolla mail och skriva
<Nafallo> speedxcore: och du tror inte ARM ar MINST like bra som Atom ? :-)
<speedxcore> Nafallo: egentligen är det 2 kursors som inte finns om jag bara har en laptop med mig. jag behöver en kursor till anteckningar..
<speedxcore> Nafallo: ja men du länka ett utvecklings kort som kostar mer än en extra netbook =)
<speedxcore> beg netbook
<Norrland> synd de är så kass upplösning på netbook's, svårt att sitta och koda på dem
<speedxcore> Norrland: det är sant
<Nafallo> speedxcore: om £103 ar mer an en netbook vet jag inte vad det ar for netbooks du koper... :-P
<speedxcore> Nafallo: eee på blocket kostar under 1500
<madbear> min aspire one kostade 1000
<speedxcore> tja du ser
<Markslap> Jag pyntade ut 6500 sek
<madbear> Markslap: men är det en netbook? när blir det laptop? :P
<Nafallo> 103GBP in SEK = 10700
<Nafallo> nej!
<Markslap> 13.3" laptop.
<Nafallo> 103GBP in SEK = 1070
<Markslap> Ingen netbook.
<Markslap> Usch.
<madbear> när blir det netbook är frågan
<madbear> när tbordet krymper?
<speedxcore> Norrland: jag sysslar med webdev. kan inte jobba seriöst på netbook, kör eclipse, sen ett par webbläsare, sen referensmanual. sen ett par terminaler, sen photoshop.. sen mail..  sen ett par virtuella maskiner.. sen IM, sen skype. fler webbläsare osv =)
<Markslap> Ja
 * Nafallo vill ha en smartbook :-)
<madbear> vafan är det nudå :P
<speedxcore> Nafallo: men du fick väl inte skärm och hdd och tgb med kortet du länka? eller missa jag nåt?
<Norrland> speedxcore: precis, kodar c++ i netbeans, vill ju gärna ha ett par filer uppe samtidigt. Men hittade ju en Dell Latitude D800 som jag kan ha som kod-laptop. 15.6" á 1920x1200
<speedxcore> Norrland: kan ju nästan funka
<madbear> Norrland: inte netbeans! vim!
<speedxcore> Norrland: men den är väl svindyr?
<Norrland> speedxcore: det den är rätt gammal
<speedxcore> bra i så fall
<Norrland> typ 5Ã¥r ish
<Nafallo> madbear: ARM-baserad netbook ;-)
<Norrland> speedxcore: intel pentium m 1.7GHz
<madbear> Nafallo: läste nåt om ringa och sms oxå men då blir det väl lite knas
<speedxcore> Norrland: IBM hade ett par riktigt  high end cad laptops kring 2006 har funderat på en sån för kod. rätt hög upplösning men billiga. dålig cpu, men spela roll
<Nafallo> speedxcore: nope, men vad ska du med allt det till. du lar redan ha en klicker om du kor presentationer oavsett :-)
<Norrland> madbear: så dålig autocomplete i vim ;)
<Nafallo> speedxcore: bara kor synergy till din netbook ;-)
<madbear> Norrland: säker på det? :D
<Norrland> speedxcore: modell på dem? :)
<speedxcore> Norrland: kan vara bra att ha om projfailar
<speedxcore> om kund ej har proj
<speedxcore> Norrland: minns inte just nu..  40 eller 60 serien
<Norrland> mkay
<speedxcore> Norrland: ska kolla
<Norrland> du har ju t x osv :P
<speedxcore> Norrland: synergy blir för mkt krångel på ett möte
<speedxcore> Nafallo: var det
<Nafallo> oh. en beagle anvander typ 2W, och kan drives fran en USB-port :-)
<Nafallo> speedxcore: mjukvaru-KVM :-P
<Nafallo> typ
<speedxcore> Nafallo: annars kör jag synergy hela tiden
<speedxcore> gjort så i typ 7år =)
<Nafallo> ah. laste for snabbt
<Norrland> täntke köra in synergy nu ;)
<speedxcore> kör linux sen en mac i synergy
 * Nafallo har inget behov for synergy nu for tiden :-)
<speedxcore> Norrland: var t60 jag tänkte på..  15"  #
<speedxcore> # Screen: 15.0" 1400 x 1050 SXGA+ (LG Philips LP150E05 - A2)
<speedxcore> inte lika bra som den du skickadd
<speedxcore> så klart
<Norrland> speedxcore: ah okej
<speedxcore> vad kosta dellen.. modell på den?
<madbear> modellen dellen
<Norrland> speedxcore: vet faktiskt inte vad den kostar. Dell Latitude D800, sen finns det flera olika konfar av den
<speedxcore> ah
<madbear> jag har tröttnat på lapptopen, en gammal burk kan man iaf göra nåt kul med
<Norrland> hm ska se om jag hittar serialno
<speedxcore> Norrland: men du tänker också beg?
<Norrland> speedxcore: var mest slump att vi hittade den. Skulle ha nått med seriell/parallellport för att lira NES-emulator på:P
 * Nafallo tittar pa HP Envy14 som nasta laptop....
<speedxcore> madbear: beror på vad man ska göra..
<Nafallo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:PandaBoard_described.png
<madbear> speedxcore: ja men min 4 år gamla lappe bara låter nurförtin
<madbear> roligare med netbook som inte blir varm osv
<Nafallo> nu nar ni pratar om spel...
<Nafallo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pandora_(Console)
<Nafallo> :-D
<Markslap> SÃ¥n har en kompis till mig
<Nafallo> madbear: pandora?
<Nafallo> meh
<Nafallo> s/madbear/Markslap/
<Markslap> Ja
<Markslap> SÃ¥ olidligt ful.
 * Nafallo grins
<Markslap> :)
<Nafallo> geekfactor+++
<Markslap> Ja
 * Nafallo funderar pa att slanga upp en proxmox VPS...
<Nafallo> kanske inte just nu dock.
<speedxcore> proxmox?
<Nafallo> .com tror jag.
<speedxcore> ok
<Nafallo> far pa tok for mycket spam fortfarande
<Nafallo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVuuyRGB_BA ← are we there yet?
<Nafallo> det dar ar nog enda anledningen jag skulle ga tillbaka till windows :-P
<Jonher937> joo spel körs inte så bra i linux 27
<Jonher937> "7
<speedxcore> Nafallo: hehe hoppas det blir en succe.. vore kul för skaparna
<lowbowz> Vad har skaparna med det där skräpet att göra?
<lowbowz> Skaparna har ju sedan länge försvunnit.
<lowbowz> Han som gjorde motorn har slutat för evigheter sedan. Hela teamet fick väl sparken häromåret?
<speedxcore> lowbowz: hehe jag har ingen koll
<speedxcore> lowbowz: har andra tagit över och styrt upp för att varumärket blivit så mkt värt?
<lowbowz> Något sådant.
<lowbowz> Senast jag hörde skulle det vara nedlagt för alltid.
<Markslap> lowbowz: Du verkar allmänt negativ.
<lowbowz> Nu mitt i allt har de någon trailer igen... för 700:e gången.
<Markslap> SÃ¥nna som du som fick mig att vilja flytta
<lowbowz> Markslap: För att jag inte tycker att ett generiskt skräpspel är bra? Jag älskar originalet.
<Markslap> Du verkar allmänt negativ till det mesta.
<Markslap> Har inte sett dig skriva något positivt om något i kväll.
<lowbowz> För att jag inte är positivt inställd till att outsourca allt till någon skum typ i "molnet"?
<Markslap> Du berättar bara om andra sidan, den negativa.
<speedxcore> *garvar*
<Markslap> I stället för att fokusera på det positiva.
<Norrland> hmm, quicksynergy vills inte :<
<lowbowz> Fokuserar på verkligheten.
<Markslap> lowbowz: Detta är verkligheten.
<Markslap> Norrland: Hur fungerar den inte?
<lowbowz> Ja, och den är inte positiv.
<speedxcore> Norrland: vad har du för os på båda maskinerna?
<Norrland> Markslap: Ser ingen indikation på att det händer något
<Markslap> Har du lagt till klienten i serverdatorn?
<Norrland> speedxcore: Ubuntu 10.10 på server, debian 6 på klient
<speedxcore> ok
<speedxcore> Norrland: hmm i värsta fall får du skippa quicksynergy på servern (den du har musen i)
<Norrland> mkay
<speedxcore> för mig har quicksynergy funkat bäst på client
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Lite knepigt att sätta upp på serversidan.
<speedxcore> jo
<Norrland> okey
<speedxcore> Markslap: blev han sur?
<Markslap> Verkar som det.
<speedxcore> respekt att det bara var en quit och inte en ragequit iaf =)
<Norrland> har "Screen name: " på klientsidan någon betydelse?
<speedxcore> Norrland: tror det
<Norrland> okey
<Markslap> Tror att den bör heta samma sak som datornamnet
<Markslap> Eller liknande
<Norrland> aha
<speedxcore> synergy använder ju namn
<speedxcore> jag har failt och tryckt in ip ett par gånger..
<speedxcore> använd namn..
<Norrland> ååh
<Norrland> fan va nice :P
<Norrland> nu funkar de :P
<Norrland> fail
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Gött
<Norrland> :)
<speedxcore> Norrland: var det namnen?
<Norrland> speedxcore: yep
<speedxcore> hade du också kört ip
<Norrland> skrev in hej i screen-name på klienten först :P
<speedxcore> ah hajjar
<speedxcore> grattis
<Norrland> :))
<Norrland> måste kolla hur trafiken går riktigt
<Nafallo> det var en /part, inte en /quit :-)
<Jonher937> Natti på er :)
<virtuald> https://addons.mozilla.org/sv-SE/firefox/addon/utorrent-status-tool/
<tina_b> good morning
<spacebug-> när jag använder min vpn genom network manager funkar allt men om jag använder den utan så funkar _nästan_ allt. Allt utom _vissa_ siter. Hur sjukt som helst.. vad kan va fel?
<peppis> Morn
<jonasbjork> morgon linuxvänner
<virtuald> tjena jonas!
<virtuald> jonasbjork: vad händer mannen?
<jonasbjork> just nu sitter jag och raderar windows7 på min ena laptop ;)
<jonasbjork> länge sedan jag hängde på irc
<jonasbjork> jobbar för mycket
<jonasbjork> du då?
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> kollar på nyhetskanalen på nätet och letar extensions att paja min nya firefoxprofil med, och klappar katten
<jonasbjork> låter sunt att försöka paja firefox ;)
<jonasbjork> själv kör jag nästan uteslutande med chrome
<virtuald> är inte meningen att paja det :)
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> är svårt att få chromium att inte se unik ut på panopticlick.eff.org
<virtuald> :>
<jonasbjork> får kolla den senare. sitter i konsoll :)
<virtuald> kan bli snö idag, malmö ligger precis på gränsen
<virtuald> :>
<jonasbjork> ja, det var -10.6 här i Helsingborg när jag gick upp sju
<jonasbjork> enligt vädret på TV4 precis blir det snö på tisdag
<cahoot> -20 atm
<jonasbjork> cahoot: norrland? ;)
<jonasbjork> flickvännen min är på väg till Funäsdalen, de hade -27.3 igår
<cahoot> norr om småland - så från skånskt perspektiv i praktiken norrland
<jonasbjork> var tog den globala uppvärmningen vägen?
<cahoot> australien?
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> ja och större delen av världen förutom nordeuropa och -amerika
<virtuald> januari va väl iofs varmt
<jonasbjork> så där
<jonasbjork> make menuconfig klar
<jonasbjork> trimmar kärnan för min Thinkpad T61
<tina_b> bästa/enklaste metoden att wipa en dator? live-usb och dd? eller kan man göra det utan live-usb?
<jonasbjork> live-usb och shred / wipe mot /dev/sda skulle jag tro
<tina_b> jonasbjork: fint. tack
<bamsefar> Barre: !!
<tina_b> shred -vfz 100 /dev/sda borde göra't :-)
<realubot> Guten Morgen.
<tina_b> okej 100 var i överkant. kör bara 1 gång
<tina_b> realubot: morn morn
<madbear> tjenna realubot
<realubot> tjenare
<realubot> Det är nästan så att Ubuntu loginsound bör klassas som en bugg.
<madbear> vaffö
<realubot> Jag gillar det inte. Det är inte trevligt att lyssna på och det fyller inte någon direkt funktion. När skrivbordet syns så har systemet laffat klart.
<cahoot> går inte stänga av?
<realubot> Det kanske är bra med ett loginsound om Skrivbordet visas innan systemet är redo att användas med då borde tangentbordet eller musen vara låsta istället eller nåt.
<realubot> Dessuom tycker jag att det räcker med ett notifieringsmeddelande.
<realubot> cahoot: Klart det gör. Det är bara att bocka ur i Startup Applications.
<cahoot> så knappast bug då
<realubot> cahoot: Jag säger inte att det ÄR en bugg. Jag säger bara att det är snubb på att jag klassar det som en bugg för jag stör mig så på det när jag har installerat Ubuntu och startat om systsemet några ggr.
<realubot> Det kanske är ett I-landsproblem.
<cahoot> kvalar väl inte ens in som *problem*
<realubot> Nej, kanske inte det.
<realubot> tina_b: Fick du ordning på dina avi-filer eller?
<madbear> cahoot: jo om man blir tokig avett
<madbear> så ärett problem
<madbear> alarmtrumman är ju ball i ubuntu iaf :P
<realubot> Om top visar 70% i kolumnen CPU för ett program. Är det 70% av 100% eller av 200% på en dual core prolle?
<madbear> 70 av 200
<madbear> fast nu måste jag söka på det oxå :D
<realubot> madbear: Det är det att jag alltid stänger av det men när jag har ominstallerat Ubuntu så tänker jag inte på att jag måste stänga av det manuellt.
<cahoot> ominstallerar du ofta?
<tina_b> realubot: nu måste vi tänka efter. vad gjorde jag med avi-filer :-S
<realubot> madbear: Ja, jag undrar ju lite om jag använer mindre än halva CPU eller nästan allt. :S
<realubot> tina_b: Driver du med mig? :S
<realubot> tina_b: Du försökt ju packa upp avi-filer som låg i ett rar-faket?
<realubot> *rar-paket
<tina_b> realubot: hehe va
<tina_b> nej, du blandar ihop mig någon annan
<realubot> tina_b: Om du ska spela avi-filer på din vanliga DVD-spelare så måste den ha stöd för att spela upp avi. Det får du läsa på spelaren eller kolla i manualen om det fixar.
<realubot> tina_b: Öh, va? Ja! tiina hette den personen.
<realubot> tina_b: Sorry. :|
<realubot> Jag tyckte det var skumt. Jag visste att det hade varit någon tina i kanalen som har ställt rätt avncerade frågor om Linux och igår fick vi frågor om hur man packar upp en fil. Det förklarar saken. Ni är inte samma tina ju!
<tina_b> usch en bedragare!
<realubot> Hon stavar faktiskt med två i nu när du säger att ni inte är samma person.
<realubot> Och utan h på slutet, tror jag.
<realubot> *b
<realubot> Jag har nog inte riktigt vaknat. :S
<tina_b> realubot: nej packa upp rar kan jag ;-)
<madbear> tina_b: du är iaf den tina_b som ska bannas?
<madbear> för att du snackar opensuse här
<madbear> :D
<tina_b> madbear: haha true
<realubot> Jag har ett problem med VirtualBox. Grafiken i Windows XP i vbox är mycket sämre än i Ubuntu. Jag tror det har att göra med att vbox använder virtualbox graphics adapter och inte det "riktiga" grafikkortet. Det går inte heller att installera drivrutinen till grafikkortet i XP i vbox eftersom installationsprogrammet inte identifierar grafikkortet.
<tina_b> men jag _tror_ jasg har varit här längre än du har madbear så.... passa dig
<madbear> tina_b: jasså?
<madbear> 2006 här ;)
<tina_b> åh vi kommer ner på månad allstå!
<tina_b> kan vara 07 också faktiskt. har inget att sätta minnet på dirket så
<tina_b> så okej, då får väl den ;-)
<realubot> Jag har varit här sen 2009? Dessutom har jag tagit timeout från kanalen lite då och då. Det har hänt att det har blivit lite för mycket realubot i kanalen ibland.
<madbear> hette scrav på irc förut
<realubot> 2008/2009
<tina_b> realubot: det ska gå att välja grafik i virtuabox, inställningar för vald maskin har jag fö rmig
<madbear> tina_b: du som är tina på forumet? då slår du mig där iaf!
<tina_b> nja kanske. vilket forum?
<madbear> ubuntu-se såklart
<tina_b> jo det är säkert jag :-) inte varit inne på lääänge
 * realubot är imponerad av personer som har varit intresserad av personer innan Internet.
<realubot> Det är tveksamt om jag hade sysslat med datorer om Internet hade funnits. Hur kul är det att använda en icke Internet-ansluten dator på en skala? :S
<realubot> Det är för att modda ibyggda system i industrirobotar och sånt då kanske.
<cahoot> ganska praktiskt om du har en digitalkamera
<realubot> cahoot: Jo.
<realubot> Och datorspel har ju varit populära långt innan Internet.
<tina_b> realubot: ungefär en 1a på 1-10
<tina_b> lösning för att spela upp musik trådlöst från datorn? gärna via wlan (som apple air? men vill inte ha routern..)
<kodein> högtalare
<kodein> alternativt pulseaudio
<kodein> men högtalare överför musik trådlöst rätt bra.
<tina_b> kodein: sant. till örat ja. men hur ska jag få musiken TILL högtalerna då ;-)
<kodein> icecast, pulseaudio, ...
<tina_b> kodein: vilken hårdvara tar emot?
<tina_b> dessutom är inte icecast riktigt det jag är ute efter....
<tina_b> icecast är väl som shoutcast...?
<phnom> Om du ska föra över det trådlöst med wlan så måste du ju ha hårdvara som tar emot...
<phnom> Eller ja, det måste du ju ha hursom, även om det inte är wlan...
<tina_b> phnom: japp, det är jag med på. så frågan är vad som finns. verkar inte finnas något alternativ till airplay
<phnom> om du kör pulseaudio så duger vilken hårdvara som helst som kan köra linux
<phnom> I princip iaf...
<tina_b> phnom: nu är jag inte alls med hur du menar
<tina_b> jag måste ju ha någon mottagare mellan högtalarna och wlanet
<phnom> Antingen så köper du ju en färdig mediaserver som kan ta emot strömmande media, eller så tar du en gammal dator och använder den
<tina_b> mm det klart mediaservar finns ju. men det vore trelvigt med något litet och smäckt som apples lilla router (men vill inte ha just den,,)
<phnom> http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/126052-lg_dp1wpbc_media-spelare_wireless_svart
<tina_b> ah den var trevlig!
<tina_b> skulle jag kunna spela upp musik från datorn (youtube/spotify etc) och den tar emot det via wlan?
<phnom> Inte en aning, men det står att den kan spela upp media från lokalt nätverk :P
<tina_b> :-)
<jonasbjork> första gången jag ger mig på Gentoo som desktop
<jonasbjork> tips: det tar tid att bygga KDE ;)
<Philip5> jonasbjork: hehe, den kan jag tänka mig
<Philip5> själv tycker jag gentoo är för omständigt och såg det mer som något kul att testa för att lära än något jag kände jag skulle vilja hålla på med
<jonasbjork> jag driftar 16 gentoo servrar, så det är ju lämpligt att köra det som desktop också.. tänkte jag
<Philip5> var iof några år sedan jag testade gentoo senast
<jonasbjork> som server-os är det iaf nice
<jonasbjork> får se om jag får fart på X och KDE ;)
<jonasbjork> bara 312 paket kvar att kompilera..
<Philip5> hhe
<Philip5> vad har du för burk att bygga med? något med någelunda fart?
<jonasbjork> min laptop
<jonasbjork> 4GB RAM, Core2Duo @2.5Ghz
<Philip5> då får du väl vara glad om det kanske är klart frammåt småtimmarna
<jonasbjork> vill inte gärna dra upp distcc på 16 skarpa (online) servrar ;)
<jonasbjork> nästa projekt är att bygga gentoo på en extern usb-disk
<jonasbjork> och boota min Macbook Pro på den
<jonasbjork> får ju inte installera Linux på min jobbdator
<jonasbjork> så jag tänkte "gå runt det"
<Philip5> taskigt
<jonasbjork> har en IT-avdelning som har en policy som inte alls hör till 2000-talet ;)
<Philip5> är man sysadmin så borde man få göra som man vill liksom
<jonasbjork> i Norge kör mina kollegor Ubuntu allihopa
<Philip5> policys är för andra
<jonasbjork> jag är bara admin för internet-precence
<jonasbjork> skrivbordsdatorerna är IT-avdelningens område
<jonasbjork> hjälp, är klockan redan ett? jag gick upp sex imorse för att hinna med en massa kul saker.
<Nafallo> speedxcore: mycket battre prestande med mindre load efter mina modifieringar igar :-)
<jonasbjork> dagen går snabbt
<jonasbjork> Nafallo: long time(); !c
<Philip5> det är gentoo som stjäl tid
<Nafallo> I've been here ;-)
<jonasbjork> Nafallo: jag spawnade nog ur ett tag
<jonasbjork> ;)
<jonasbjork> Nafallo: kvar i UK?
<Nafallo> japp
<jonasbjork> nice
<Nafallo> pa tal om det.. jag ar sen :-/
<jonasbjork> bara spring ;)
<jonasbjork> tror jag skall ta och duscha av mig, skall iväg till ikea och handla lite ramar idag tänkte jag
<jonasbjork> sätta upp tavlor på barnens rum
<jonasbjork> ses omkring!
<Philip5> hej
<tina_b> http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/129459-pcontv-tradlost_fran_din_dator_till_tv
<tina_b> sån kanske?
<Haffe> Vad vill du göra?
<tina_b> Haffe: spela upp musik via wlan från datorn (typ apple air)
<Haffe> tina_b: Du vet att det går att köra airport i linux va?
<Haffe> Även om det krävs lite hackande.
<tina_b> Haffe: mm men jag gillar inte apple
<tina_b> state of mind så att säga
<Haffe> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/2-4ghz-wireless-audio-and-video-av-transmission-set-2-watt-25582
<sjk> På tal om apple, har någon lyckats få Macbooks touchpad att funka _bra_ i Ubuntu?
<tina_b> Haffe: ja, det närmar sig! men jag behöver ju bara mottagaren.
<t^> http://www.youtube.com/user/Univore#p/u/4/AKQqdk5h7J0 <-- titta på den här fina istället
<jonasbjork> tina_b: Netgear EVA2000
<madbear> tina_b: kom ihåg att inte vrida nån kabel
<madbear> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJ-d6SBFMRE
<jonasbjork> och sen kör du ReadyNAS på din linuxmaskin
<jonasbjork> förlåt, ReadyDLNA heter det
<jonasbjork> aha, trådlöst
<jonasbjork> glöm mig ;)
<tina_b> jonasbjork: ;-)
<jonasbjork> fast det borde finnas liknande EVA2000 med WLAN också
<jonasbjork> DLNA är smidigt som tusan
<jonasbjork> kör hemmabion, 2 samsung tv och en EVA2000 mot en ReadyNAS Duo här hemma
<Philip5> woohoooo!!! tina_b is in da house!!! :D
<jonasbjork> nätverket är "draget" med homeplug (ethernet över 220V)
<Philip5> jonasbjork: skulle inte du till ikea?! ;)
<jonasbjork> Philip5: duschat nu ju
<tina_b> Philip5: :-)
<jonasbjork> måste kolla till min kompilering ;)
<jonasbjork> tror den är på Qt4 biblioteken nu
<Philip5> jonasbjork: hehe, du har svårt att slita dig från terminalen som ragglar på
<jonasbjork> ja, det är ju lite "matrix" över det
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> jonasbjork: jobbigt bara som den skulle borka någonstans. då blir man liksom snopen och tänkar... va fan nu då
<jonasbjork> det roligaste är nog när man kommer på att man cross-compilat mot ARM ;)
<Philip5> lol
<Philip5> tina_b: har du bjudit alla grannar, nära och kära på valnötsbröd nu och blivit lovprisad och höjd till skyarna?!?
<jonasbjork> tips på en bra "netbook", vill ha något enkelt att koda och skriva på
<jonasbjork> 15.6" macbook pro är för stor för flygresorna, de brevid brukar sucka :(
<realubot> jonasbjork: Köp en med nya n450 prollen, typ Acer Aspire One 532h.
<jonasbjork> bra batteritid ?
<realubot> jonasbjork: Toshiba har en ultratunn netbook för 2700 kr på MediaMarkt med Android operativ. Ananrs är n450 standard, Asus eller Acer. Acer är lite billigare men har nog sämre batteritid.
<realubot> jonasbjork: Då ska du satsa på Asus. Dom har generellt bättre batteritid än Acer.
<realubot> jonasbjork: Om du är breredd att gå lite högre så är det här ett alternativ: http://www.inet.se/artikel/1969620/asus-eeepc-1215n-u3-svart
<jonasbjork> det är nu jag önskar jag hade en grafisk miljö ;)
<realubot> 5 000 kr. Den har 12,6" skärm mot netbooksen som ligger på 10.1". Samt bättre hårdvara överlag.
<realubot> 12.1" är det. 2GB DDR3 istället för netbooksen som ligger på 1GB DDR2.
<jonasbjork> 10.1" är lite för liten skärm
<jonasbjork> 12.1" låter bättre
<jonasbjork> får kolla det ikväll när kde är kompilerat ;)
<jonasbjork> tack för tips
<realubot> jonasbjork: Ja, det tycker jag också men priset på 3000 kr lockar. Ska du ha mer än 10.1 får du ge 4-5 000 kr.
<realubot> jonasbjork: 12.1 är perfekt för vanligt datorarbete.
<realubot> jonasbjork: Och viktigast av allt. Asus 1215n U3 har Ion2. Om det fungerar i Linux så är det ju grymt jämfört med en vanlig netbooks grafikkort.
<Philip5> jonasbjork: har du inte kompilerat in links än menar du!?? ;)
<jonasbjork> Philip5: tänkte inte på det innan jag körde igång
<jonasbjork> försökte faktiskt starta den ;)
<Philip5> :)
<realubot> 4500 kr på Inet (inkl. frakt)
<jonasbjork> realubot: jordnötter, som de säger
 * realubot slickar sig runt munnen.
<realubot> jonasbjork: Inte för mig. Jag har inte dom pengarna. :(
<realubot> jonasbjork: Finns i silver istället för svart också.
<realubot> Hur är stödet för Ion2 i Ubuntu/Linux
<realubot> ?
<realubot> jonasbjork: Aj, aj. Dator jag tipsade om (Asus 1215N) har Ion2 OCH ett integrerat grafikkort. Det är en hybrid och kanske inte fungerar i Linux!
<realubot> jonasbjork: "there is an argument that 1215 works well with only intel graphics (nvidia switched off for good). but still, better avoid this model if you want your linux experience not to be spoiled.
<realubot> 1201n is far more better with linux, than 1215 with win7 and linux i suppose."
<realubot> jonasbjork: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks/#Asus%20Eee%20PC%201215N
<realubot> Där kan du läsa mer.
<Philip5> realubot: fast han kan inte läsa länkar eftersom han inte har någon fönstermiljö och bara sitter i terminal
<Philip5> han håller på att bygga gentoo
<realubot> Philip5: Ja, just det. Glömde det.
<realubot> jonasbjork: Om du någon gång i livet kommer att använda en grafisk miljö igen så sök på Asus 1215N+Ion2 så ser du att det inte är helt okomplicerat att få Linux att fungera med Ion2 på Asus 1215N!
<realubot> Hybridgrafikkort is NOT the shit.
<sjk> Jag kör med Macbook nu. Om jag skulle köpa ny laptop med ambitionen att köra Ubuntu, vad ska jag skaffa?
<Haffe> sjk: Typ det mesta som inte kör radeon HD.
<sjk> HD?
<kodein> amds laptopgrafikserie
<sjk> I see
<sjk> Jag är ju hyfsat nöjd med min Macbook under OS X, men med Ubuntu är touchpaden seg och tråkig.
<sjk> Vill ha en laptop som funkar med Ubuntu och har grym batteritid.
<Haffe> Google CR48?
<cHarNe2> sjk: blev tipsad om r700 från toshiba igår
<cHarNe2> sjk: själv funderar jag på en macbook air och installera arch på-
<tobier> cHarNe2: macbook air känns ju inte så prisvärd :/
<cHarNe2> tobier: beror på vad man tycker är prisvärt?
<cHarNe2> tobier: hur nice som helst med backlith-kb, och är värst mycket för mig
<realubot> Windows XP avslutas inte alltid som det ska i vbox. Jag får reset:a maskinen manuellt i vbox efter att ha väntat förgäves. Vad är det här?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Vaken?
<xyzp> *kliver in*
<xyzp> amelia, hej
<Jonher937> någon här som har koll på ssl i apache?
<madbear> jäklar va nice det är att hunden kan tända och släcka... når ju inte knappen från sängen :D
<Norrland> haha
<Norrland> madbear: på kommando?
<madbear> Norrland: jepp :D
<Norrland> nice :)
<madbear> måste lära henne att ta av mig strumporna oxå :)
<stirner> gasp
<Philip5> maxjezy: hur går det för dig din blenderguru?!?
<sjk> cHarNe2, hoppas du far touchpaden att funka ordentligt med airen isafall :)
<speedxcore> ubuntu på mba?
<sjk> Ja, cHarNe2 pratade om att han ville skaffa en sadan
<sjk> Jag har en vanlig Macbook och har problem att fa touchpaden att funka bra (den funkar, men ar "seg")
<amelia> sjk: kör du gnome? isåfall provat att pilla på inställningarna för musen under System -> Inställningar -> Mus (eller pekdon eller vad det nu kan heta på svenska) ?
<amelia> sjk: där kan du ju ställa in känslighet och acceleration bl.a.
<sjk> amelia, yes, jag kor Gnome. Jag har lyckats fa touchpaden anvandbar, men tyvarr ar den ju langt ifran lika bra som i OS X
<sjk> En massa googlande har fatt mig att dra slutsatsen att det inte -gar- att fa lika smidig touchpad i Ubuntu som i OS X
<speedxcore> om du kör ubuntu i parallels vinner du nåt på det?
<dagon_> hur kan det skilja så mycket på en touchpad?
<speedxcore> leverage'a mac os x drivis?
<speedxcore> dagon_: apple har alltid haft lite speciell accelleration för mus/touchpad
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> dags att vänja sig vid nåt annat då kanske kan jag tycka
<sjk> speedxcore, jag har inte testat det
<sjk> dagon_, det ar ganska stor skillnad, really.
<dagon_> har jag inte märkt
<sjk> Really?
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> har en polare med en suckbook
<sjk> Vad anvander du for Macbook?
<dagon_> fick låna den en gång hemma hos honom och jag märkte inget unikt
<sjk> Ok. Nasta gang du traffar din polare kan du testa touchpaden och sedan reboota in i OS X
<dagon_> han kör os x..
<sjk> Sa marker du att touchpaden funkar mycket battre i OS X
<sjk> Jamen... hur vet du da att hans touchpad funkar bra i Ubuntu?
<dagon_> live-skiva
<sjk> Ok. Jag antar att din kompis sluppit problemet jag och en massa andra har, da.
<dagon_> kanske
<sjk> Han kanske borde skriva nagonting pa nagon hemsida och beratta hur han fixade problemet! Verkar finnas en hel hog med folk som ar sugna pa att veta.
<dagon_> inte så mycket att fixa med tanke på att jag körde en live-skiva
<realubot> Magic Spacebar i Evolution? Vad är det?!?
<Norrland> https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=lmgtfy+magic+spacebar+evolution&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<gbsr1> tjena.
<gbsr1> någon som har en hp dv6-3167eo kanske? mitt sekundära grafik-kort (ATi Mobility Radeon HD 5650) krånglar en hel del verkar det som.
<dagon_> vad är ditt trubbel?
<gbsr1> sorry, vart lite afk. eh, jag kan inte switcha mellan det integrerade och ATI kortet. problemet är att båda korten är på, fast bara ett används, så min laptop äter batteri skitmycket + att den blir VARM.
<dagon_> hmm
<gbsr1> engligt en hel del googlande är det varför iaf. installerar jag ATI drivern som ubuntu säger till mig så står det "no screens found".
<cahoot> provat stänga av det ena mha xrandr?
<gbsr1> open source funkar tror jag för att jag har compiz och alla fancypancy saker utan ati drivern. går inte stänga av ett heller eftersom BIOSen är elt låst förutom boot options (partitioner/USB etc).
<gbsr1> en bunt trådar och sådär på diverse ubuntu forum pratar om vgaswitcheroo som ska funka, fast det finns tydligen int emed 10.10 O.o
<gbsr1> idle i ubuntu sitter den på runt 45-46 grader celsius. i windows sitter den på runt 26-30, och det verkar vara direkt relaterat till mina två GPU iaf.
<Norrland> #lxde-se
<Laban_> Någon som känner till en bra WYSIWYG-editor för wiki-text? Orkar inte redigera wikipedia med kod...
<Philip5> Laban_: vissa lösningar för wikis har tilläggsmoduler som har det direkt i browsern men det beror ju sedan på om man själv har rättigheter att installera eller fixa till sånna
<Laban_> Det har jag ju då inte...
<dagon_> satan vad uttråkad jag är
<Philip5> dagon_: leka med blender?
<Philip5> har du testat nya yafaray jag laddat upp med stöd för sppm?
<dagon_> känner ingen motivation
<dagon_> jag har inte ens installerat yafaray
<Philip5> buuuu
<dagon_> vad heter paketet?
<Philip5> jag håller på att hacka om ett skript för renderman stöd i blender 2.5
<Philip5> blender-2.5-yafaray
<dagon_> installerar nu
<dagon_> hur byter jag till yafaray?
<Philip5> dagon_: du aktiverar det som addon först och sedan byter du i dropdownmenyn från blender renderer till yafaray
<Philip5> dagon_: det är nu du behöver maxjezy som är blender och yafaray guru :D
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> oj
<dagon_> det blev jättefult
<dagon_> men det gick snabbt
<Philip5> vad gjorde du då?
<dagon_> bara satte den som rendererare
<dagon_> tryckte f12
<Philip5> aha
<dagon_> och såg nåt fult
<Philip5> den har egna materialtyper
<dagon_> men åh
<dagon_> då får jag göra på en ny modell
<Philip5> kolla på materialen
<dagon_> håller ju på med androidgubben :D
<Philip5> nej men fixa till materialen
<Philip5> kolla här för att hänga med på de olika inställningarna och materialtyperna: http://www.yafaray.org/documentation/userguide/material
<Philip5> sidan där förklarar för hur det ser ut i 2.49 men det är samma inställningar i båda
<dagon_> hmm, ska mecka lite
<Philip5> rätt balla material när man har koll på hur de funkar
<Ztripez> nån som är en hejare på lvm2 här? håller på bli knäpp :|
<Philip5> om du ställer frågan mer konkret så kanske någon råkar veta svaret ändå
<Ztripez> ok.. jag har 6 lvm:ade diskar med 2 st vg "storage" och "Fatbertha", Fatbertha innehåller system partitionen och swap bla. Efter att jag bytte en trasig SATA kabel så är Fatbertha vgn borta.. enda "trace:et" jag kan hitta är när jag kör en vgscan -vvv och får  lvmcache: /dev/dm-3: now in VG #orphans_lvm2 (#orphans_lvm2)
<Sireorion> hi everybody is this chat english only?
<Sireorion> i have some probleme with my sony vaio
<Sireorion> can someone help me?
<dagon_> swedish only
<dagon_> #ubuntu for english
<Sireorion> ännu bättre =)
<dagon_> lulz
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> lätta ditt hjärta :P
<Sireorion> jag får inte mitt ubuntu att hitta min usb port :(
<Sireorion> börjar bli ledsen
<Philip5> vilken vaio-modell är det?
<Sireorion> gamal skit model
<Philip5> jomen vilket modellnummer
<Sireorion> pcg-141A
<Philip5> har för mig att det var någon annan inne för någon dag sedan och frågade typ samma sak
<Sireorion> okey... kan inte vart jag
<Philip5> öppna en terminal och kör "dmesg" och sedan trycker du i usb-grejen och kör det igen och se där på slutet om den ger något vettigt felmeddelande
<Sireorion> okey... ska göra det om 10 min
<Philip5> räcker att skriva det en gång efter du tryckt i usb-grejen
<Philip5> mest bara så du ser lättare vad som kommit till sedan förra gången du skrev
<Sireorion> ok
<Sireorion> håller fortfarande på att starta upp den..
<jonasbjork> man kan välja att installera ubuntu på femton minuter
<jonasbjork> eller så börjar man installera Gentoo klockan sju på morgonen och sitter fortfarande utan grafisk miljl
<jonasbjork> miljö
<Sireorion> det e surt
<jonasbjork> nej då. det är lite kul. får ju tid för annat ;)
<Sireorion> hahaha så sant
<jonasbjork> hade över 1400 olästa artiklar i Google Reader imorse. nu är det 187 kvar.
<delhage> "mark all as read"
<jonasbjork> delhage din lille filur!
<delhage> :)
<jonasbjork> delhage: jag besöker nog hammarby sjöstad i veckan
<delhage> oh
<jonasbjork> måste byta ip-adresser på ett par maskiner
<delhage> point?
<delhage> eller allers
<jonasbjork> allers maskiner
<Sireorion> nu har jag skrivit dmesg
<delhage> måste du åka upp för en sån sak?
<jonasbjork> egentligen inte. men jag vill göra det på plats. om utifall att.
<delhage> ok
<jonasbjork> två av maskinerna har inte iLO heller, vilket gör det mycket jobbigt om det knasar.
<delhage> mm
<amelia> godkväll jonasbjork!
<jonasbjork> godkväll fröken amelia
<maxjezy> hej
<jonasbjork> maxjezy: hej!
<maxjezy> tjolaho jonasbjork !
<amelia> jonasbjork: hur är läget?
<jonasbjork> amelia: jo tack, det fungerar. försöker hitta tillbaka till den jag var innan krashen 2008. själv?
<amelia> jonasbjork: jodå, det börjar arta sig, fast sååå trött på vintern.
<jonasbjork> det är februari. det skall vara vinter ;)
<coobra> jaha
<coobra> nej fan
<jonasbjork> här nere hade vi -10.6 i morse. mysigt ;)
<coobra> om man ska sova sig lite
<amelia> jonasbjork: mycket möjligt, men jag skulle gärna se att det var april nu. :P
<delhage> -21 här i går morse
<jonasbjork> juni och en uteservering hade varit trevligare.
<coobra> amelia:  ja med så less på detta väder
<jonasbjork> delhage: -21 i sthlm?
<coobra> bussar ++++ strular
<amelia> april kan jag nöja mig med, grymt nice när våren är på gång.
<delhage> jonasbjork: jes
<jonasbjork> delhage: det är fan kallt
<delhage> jonasbjork: tidigt i går morse
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-fYjhQQceMTY/TWGV25z7QcI/AAAAAAAABEY/y7sKS3BAd70/s1600/Sk%25C3%25A4rmbild-2.png
<Norrland> max cool :)
<Norrland> tab-fail
<Norrland> maxjezy: cool
<jonasbjork> yes! jag har GUI!
<jonasbjork> tog bara typ tolv timmar att kompilera X och KDE4 ;)
<maxjezy> Norrland, :)
<Sireorion> kan man söka igenom datorn igen efter usb portar?
<Norrland> Sireorion: i terminalen: lsusb
<Sireorion> tack
<Sireorion> Norrland: nu fick jag fram 2 devices
<Norrland> Sireorion: okej
<Sireorion> Norrland: sony corp memorystick msc-101 reader och linux foundation 1.1 root usb
<Norrland> Sireorion: oki, verkar ju som den hittat något iaf
<Norrland> Sireorion: någon enhet som inte funkar?
<Sireorion> Norrland: japp usbporten
<Sireorion> Norrland: men den funkade innan i xp
<Norrland> mkay
<Norrland> är det nån mus/tangentbord som inte funkar i den usbporten?
<realubot> Jag hittar mest sshd i Cygwin till Windows. Har inte Windows något eget som motsvarar ssh?
<Norrland> maxjezy: är det enbart Blender du kör där?
<Norrland> realubot: vad tänkte du då?
<Norrland> realubot: remote admin via cli?
<maxjezy> Norrland, tänkte du på bilden?
<maxjezy> det är blender med vray som renderare
<maxjezy> http://myrenderworld.blogspot.com/
<maxjezy> kolla gärna bloggen
<maxjezy> ganska mycket updates senaste tiden
<Norrland> maxjezy: ok. Ja tänkte om det är renderare och så som används.. Har ingen koll på hur de funkar :)
<Norrland> maxjezy: din blog?
<maxjezy> japp
<Norrland> oki
<Norrland> sitter du verkligen på netbook och ritar? :P
<maxjezy> japp
<Norrland> uj :P
<realubot> Norrland: Nja, hur gör Windows-admins när dom kopplar upp sig mellan Windows-servrar för att ratta servrarna remote?
<Norrland> jag som tycker de är jobbigt att koda med så liten skärm
<maxjezy> Norrland, jag är van, tycker den har perfekt storlek
<Norrland> realubot: remote desktop.
<maxjezy> har en extern brevid med men gör det mesta på laptopen
<Norrland> maxjezy: oki
<Norrland> maxjezy: hittade en gammal dell med 15.4" skärm i en skrubb. 1920x1200 upplösning på den :P
<Norrland> blir perfekt som arbetsmaskin
<maxjezy> :)
<vacum> Norrland: hehe
<vacum> nice
<realubot> Norrland: Jaha.
<realubot> Jag har suttit och lekt lite i WinXP i vbox. Det måste ju vara jobbigt att ratta en server med Windows. Allt kräver att man klickar runt. Allt klickande tar tid!
<Norrland> tjaa, går väl att ställa in med snmp, eller om man kör AD, exchange osv så finns det säkert verktyg för att samla allt på en maskin eller lokalt på klienten
<Norrland> så slipper man logga in på varje enskild server
<Philip5> maxjezy: fast lite trist att behöva köra vbox
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> men, vaffaen :)
<maxjezy> kan ju modellera i linux först
<maxjezy> köra över natten
<maxjezy> rendering
<maxjezy> eller dag
<maxjezy> beror ju på
<Norrland> maxjezy: tar de lång tid att rendera?
<maxjezy> olika
<maxjezy> oftast tar mina grejer mellan 2-10 minuter
<Norrland> oki
<Philip5> maxjezy: vilket blenderscript för vray använder du?
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://vray.cgdo.ru/
<chees> hej
<chees> har gimp
<chees> nått som liknad magic wand som photoshop har?
<realubot> Norrland: Mm. Dom har säkert smidiga system men som Windows-user har jag aldrig kommit i kontakt med sånt.
<Norrland> chees: jo de har det nog
<Norrland> realubot: nä, man kommer ju oftast i kontakt med de när man börjar jobba direkt mot de.
<chees> tack hitade den nu
<chees> hur deletar man allt
<chees> blav fläck vist
<Norrland> hm.. beror väl på hur du markerar?
<Philip5> maxjezy: det som är lite drygt är att de ändrat i blenders api nu när jag kör med koden för blender 2.56 som de kallar det i git medan de där scripten som för t ex vrayär för blender 2.5 bara
<realubot> Norrland: Nu när jag har lekt lite med Windows så märker jag vissa saker som jag inte har tänkt på innan jag började med Linux. Det är omständigt att installera program i Windows. Först ska man hitta program som inte är trial/demo och därefter är det ofta omständigt att installera programmen. Många meningslösa frågor på vägen. :S
<Philip5> så jobbigt när det inte ska funka för att blenderfolket döpt om en del namn mest för att de tycker de låter mer passande men gör att saker slutar funka
<realubot> chees: http://docs.gimp.org/en/gimp-tool-fuzzy-select.html
<realubot> chees: http://www.ehow.com/how_5130229_use-magic-wand-tool.html
<realubot> chees: Under rubriken: "The Fuzzy Select Tool in GIMP"
<realubot> Kolla även på 2.6 i GIMPs dokumentation.
<chees> tack
<realubot> Vad är den stora skillnaden i att administrera Windows-servrar och Linuxservrar? Jag menar grunderna för nätverkskommunikation m.m. är ju identiska.
<vacum> beror på vad servrarna gör
<Norrland> realubot: det som skiljer är väl inlärningströskeln
<vacum> och mängden omstarter man behöver göra
<vacum> en stor skilnad är konfigureringen
<Norrland> realubot: jämför att köra bil och att köra lastbil
<vacum> nja
<vacum> jämför båt och mars rover
<vacum> :-)
 * Norrland väntar på frågan om varför man inte kan köra windows server i linux
<Norrland> (:
<chees> hehe
<chees> nån som är instat i gimp :P
<Philip5> en del
<chees> körde med magic wand i gimp
<Philip5> ok
<chees> den tog nästan bort all bakgrund men lämnade kvar fläck visa fält
<chees> får man ta bort dom fälten då manuellt
<Philip5> skulle tro det
#ubuntu-se 2012-02-13
<Umeaboy> Det är världens sämsta program.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, ja, tv-shop är nog lika värdelös som cops.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag ser när jag har kört sudo. Detta är någonting annat.
<Umeaboy> Det här med reklam är dumt.
<Kurdistan> vad är bra med cops? värdelös serie.
<Umeaboy> Om jag vill köpa något så vill jag hellre gå till en butik & se vad som finns.
<Umeaboy> Det känns mer geniunt.
<Kurdistan> vita snutar som jagar svarta
<Kurdistan> ju jätte lärorikt
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Öööööööööööööh. Större delen av USA har svarta invånare.
<Kurdistan> cops görs för öka respekten bland allmänheten till polisen?
<Umeaboy> Och vissa ställen har fler.
<Umeaboy> Nej.
<Umeaboy> För att visa hur dumt folk kan bära sig åt.
<Umeaboy> Det finns massvis med lärande serier.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, ja, usa är det inte mycket som går rätt, fortsätter dom på inslagna väg lär snart majoriteten av deras invånare suttit inne
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, cops är dålig teater
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Varför tror du att vissa bara får en tillsägelse?
<Kurdistan> tyvärr är man student och när man äter mat så måste man kolla på något
<Umeaboy> Hitta ett bättre program som visar folks idioti.
<Kurdistan> ibland händer det att man ser skräp serier som cops/how I meet...
<Umeaboy> Big Brother räknas inte.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, folks idioti? rätt många program :) är av den sorten.
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Fixa ett skript till din TV som blurrar så fort det kommer upp ett Cops/How I met your mother-avsnitt då.
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Ja, men nu pratar vi reality-TV.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, det finns ingen fjärrkontroll på den här tv
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Skaffa en då.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Kurdistan> :) vi har ingen smarttv
<Umeaboy> Behövs inte.
<Umeaboy> Jag har ju hottat upp MIN TV.
<Umeaboy> Ska bara hitta ett sätt att flasha NAND säkert.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, :) okej.
<realubot> Varför ligger history.log i /var/log/apt/
<realubot> Vad är logiken med det?
<Umeaboy> http://www.openlgtv.org.ru
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: ^^
<Umeaboy> Finsn liknande för Samsung TV-apparater.
<Umeaboy> http://www.samygo.tv/
<Kurdistan> realubot, väldigt logiskt.
<Kurdistan> kan inte finna det ologiska i det
<Kurdistan> vart annars hade du tänkt historia som har med apt återgärden skulle sparas?
<Kurdistan> sängen kallar. må väl gott folk. bye glada tuxare!
<maxjezy> godnatt Kurdistan !
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ha det bra mästerkocken
<realubot> Kimmen: Varför är det logiskt att ha kommando-historik i apt-katalogen?
<realubot> Äsch.
<realubot> Kimmen: Fel.
<realubot> Det är ju inte den history-filen med kommandon.
<realubot> Jag tänkte på .bash_history
<Umeaboy> Så där ja. Då har man lyckats klippa till Live-versionen av Sonja's låt.
<Umeaboy> Mycket bra.
<Umeaboy> realubot: Heter det Proprietär eller Propietär?
<Umeaboy> Har svårt att bestämma mig.
<Umeaboy> Det handlar om licens-form.
<Umeaboy> Google Translate visar inte ens det ordet.
<Umeaboy> Kan kolla på tyda.se också.
<Umeaboy> Proprietär ska det tydligen vara.
<Linux|Fisk> Morgon alla pigga och glada
<Linux|Fisk> :)
<Barre> morrn
<UkuleleSolen> God morgon i stugan!
<realubot> Good morning.
<UkuleleSolen> Funderar lite på skrivar-inställningar och utdelningar. Kan du sånt?
<UkuleleSolen> Har ett ganska nyinstallerat system och där, när jag tittar i skrivarinställningarna och väljer att dela ut srivaren får jag läsa "not published" och "See server settings"
<UkuleleSolen> får alltså inte skrivaren att synas via Samba, som fungerat tidigare
<UkuleleSolen> Vill minnas att jag körde fast på just detta förra gången jag satte upp ett nytt system också. men minns inte hur jag löste det
<phnom> Mörrn
<spixx> yow
<Dannedjd> hej
<Dannedjd> En fråga. Kan man köra sam broadcaster i ubuntu 11.10?
<nikihr> Dannedjd: om det finns en linux klient, annars kan du testa wine
<amelia> godmorgon!
<nikihr> morrn amelia
<amelia> nikihr: läget idag?
<Dannedjd> Ok. Tack för svaret nikihr. hur kollar jag om ett program kan köras i linux?
<nikihr> amelia: trött
<amelia> måndag igen, visst är det härligt? :P
<nikihr> Dannedjd: deras hemsida :)
<nikihr> googl
<nikihr> amelia: själv?
<nikihr> ne shitt klockan är 10.03 måste åka till jobbet nu
<amelia> nikihr: jodå, rätt trött jag med.
<nikihr> amelia: :P
<Dannedjd> Hmm. Nu blev jag generad. Ha ha . Ja, SÃ¥ klart
<Dannedjd> :-)
<Dannedjd> En kanske dum fråga. Att köra shoutcastserver på Ubuntu är inget problem?
<amelia> det ska gå bra, men om jag inte minns fel får man använda något annat program än just shoutcast.
<spixx> Ja finns ngn port för Linux
<Dannedjd> kör en webradio i xp men vill ha ett snabbare och lättare operativ. Xp är rätt seft. Kommer det att gå fortare allting om man byter till Ubuntu 11.10?
<Dannedjd> Först ska jag installera Ubuntu. Har inte kommit dithän ännu. Men testat lite när jag sevade en kamrats eepc. Verkar bra och trevligt system / op även för en nybörjare :-)
<Dannedjd> spixx: Kan jag rakt av installera shoutcast på ubuntu menar du och bara ändra i portkonf?
<Dannedjd> Bra isf
<amelia> Dannedjd: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1leou1vqE4 <- den videon kanske kan vara intressant för dig. :)
<Dannedjd> thanks amelia:-) A real neerd som kan sin sak. Kollade inledningsvis. Skall sätta mig in i det under dagen efter install av Ubuntu 11.10
<amelia> Dannedjd: vad är det för radio du sänder?
<amelia> Dannedjd: eller är det bara för "privat" bruk?
<Dannedjd> ett litet hobbyprojekt med 80 talsmusik. :-)
<amelia> ah
<Dannedjd> Ligger nere just nu efter en serverkrasch dessvärre.
<amelia> tänkte bara om du hade någon nod för någon av de stora typ radioseven eller scenesat, då kanske vi hade haft gemensamma bekanta. :O
<amelia> :)
<Dannedjd> Kör även liveradio på Radio Sandviken. Skall Sända Countrymusik ikväll 20-22 på radiosandviken.se. Kolla in om du har tid lust och är nyfiken ;-)
<Dannedjd> jobbar du med Radio Amelia?
<Dannedjd> Vår radioförening hyr ut plats på "antennen" för Rockklassiker i kommunen .
<Dannedjd> meen som jag stavar ä:-)
<amelia> Dannedjd: nej nej, men jag har vänner som är/har varit väldigt engagerade i nätradio
<Dannedjd> Du kanske känner namnet Johan BAKKE?
<larsemil> Barre: Coffe http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aued5iDXcrc&context=C3031383ADOEgsToPDskIc1X7XO9vdyxxX2eRJIDcn
<amelia> nej, tyvärr inget som låter bekant.
<Coffe> larsemil,  är det inte länken jag gav dig för någon vecka sedan ?
<Dannedjd> Då släpper vi det .he he
<larsemil> Coffe: haha kanske det är. den var på min länklista över saker jag borde kolla på och idag hade jag tid. :)
<Coffe> larsemil,  :)
<Barre> larsemil: var inte det länken du fick av Coffe för några vecker sen? ;P
<Barre> larsemil, Coffe: Vilken tröttmössa som pratar i videon.. jag somnade nästan :)
<Coffe> Barre,  skyll på dom va :P
<gorgo> då ska möblera om
<larsemil> Barre: ja han låter ju inte överentusiastik precis.
<larsemil> +s
<amelia> usch, lunchkoma.
<larsemil> +1 på den
<amelia> är så vansinnigt trött idag.
<spixx> klämde en pizza == dum ide :/ måste skriva massa proaktiva dokument :P
 * Krawlezt letar efter klassiskt spel att spela
<Barre> pong
<amelia> Krawlezt: quake
<maxjezy> tetris
<Krawlezt> amelia: Funderar på Mount and blade Warband eller Age of Empires
<amelia> och där ser vi åldersskillnaden mellan mig och Barre  :P
<amelia> jag vet ingenting om spel... mer än att det krävs enorma mängder kod för att få gräset och löven att vaja i vinden. :P
<amelia> för att inte tala om att implemmentera vinder. :P
<amelia> vinden*
<Krawlezt> Tips på något att baka? Funderar på att baka något innan jag går ut med en hund
<madbear> nej nej nu gör man typ glWaveGrass();
<maxjezy> spacecakes
<Krawlezt> Jag är inte proffs på att baka maxjezy
<amelia> Krawlezt: sockerkaka?
<Krawlezt> Jag lyckades väldigt bra sist med min brownies + kladdkaka men ska göra något lite svårare nu.
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, kan du inte göra spacecakes så ska du undvika baka öht
<amelia> Krawlezt: ok... hmm, svårare... princesstårta? :)
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Aldrig hört om och det lät svårt.
<Krawlezt> Jag tänkte typ colakakor eller något :)
<amelia> eller en tårta med sockerpasta på. det är grymt, är glycerin i det. :D
<maxjezy> gör subway cookies
<maxjezy> dom är goda och lätta
<Krawlezt> En tårta? Hm..
<maxjezy> semlor?
<maxjezy> snart tjockisdagen
<maxjezy> 21:a feb
<Krawlezt> Så, flyttade datorn till köket. Nu ska jag bara baka,
<amelia> maxjezy: ssssh! inte så högt, bamsefar kan höra..
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> tror han omöjligen kan missa det när det är dags iaf
<Krawlezt> Chocklad tårta
<bamsefar> amelia: :D
<Krawlezt> Chocklad tårta blir det nog
<maxjezy> bamsefar, visst är det hon som är svag för semlor, ger skenet av att det är dig vi måste hålla borta från semlorna
<maxjezy> men att hon highlighta dig är ett tecken på svaghet för semlor
<bamsefar> Mmm, precis
<bamsefar> Jag tror hon har hilight på semlor
<maxjezy> hm, var det inte någon serie på svt för herrans många år sen
<maxjezy> om just semlor
<Krawlezt> amelia maxjezy: Nu ska få bild på hur det blir när jag är klar :)
<maxjezy> och banditer
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, PM om det tar för lång tid vetja!
<maxjezy> funderar på att själv göra lite käk senare
<Krawlezt> Kommer ta 1h, cirka
<Krawlezt> http://linasmatresa.blogspot.com/2011/09/ljuvlig-chokladtarta-o-lite-annat-gott.html
<amelia> jag borde baka bröd... på tal om baka..
<amelia> och göra en ny surdeg... den gamla dog. :(
<amelia> tror jag iaf
<amelia> den ser äcklig ut iaf...
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, jasså, du tjyvar recept från en förlorande mästerkock
<maxjezy> där ser man
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Tro fan inte jag kan recept i huvudet, dock har jag inga ägg så där sprack den idén
<amelia> nu ska vi patcha java... happy days!
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, du har smör och cornflakes?
<maxjezy> och bär
<maxjezy> krossa allt och lägg i fina småformar och in i ugnen
<maxjezy> servera med vaniljsås
<maxjezy> fastmunchies
<Krawlezt> Jag har 2ägg, ja
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Inte gott, jag ska imponera alla
<maxjezy> jaha
<maxjezy> trodde du skulle stilla dina hormoner
<Krawlezt> Ska baka för familjen så kan inte göra mina brownies heller
<Krawlezt> Jag har: Vanilj, ägg, socker, kakao, block chocklad, mjölk och sådant men vafan ska jag baka
<Krawlezt> Inga bär har jag
<maxjezy> mjöl?
<maxjezy> tjena Kurdistan
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Sjävkl
<Krawlezt> Självklart
<Krawlezt> amelia: Komigen, hjälp mig
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, tjenis
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, gör choklad semlor?
<Krawlezt> Inte semlor, usch
<maxjezy> nu åker du på ignore hos amelia
<amelia> va?
<amelia> jag hatar semlor
<maxjezy> bamsefar vilseleder oss ju!
<Krawlezt> Jag med, men funderar på att baka någon chockladtårta
<amelia> Krawlezt: jag hoppas du har mjöl också. annars blir det inte mycket bakat.
<maxjezy> amelia, jag vet iaf att du gillar smörgåstårta!
<Krawlezt> Självklart har jag det :)
<maxjezy> har sett din egen smörsgåstårta för typ 1,5 år sedan
<amelia> maxjezy: jo, fast blir inte så mycket med det nuförtiden när jag försöker undvika det där med bröd.
<amelia> Krawlezt: gör muffins med chokladbitar i
<amelia> eller chokladglasyr...
<amelia> har du florsocker?
<Krawlezt> Ja
<amelia> gör chokladmuffins med chokladfrosting.
<Krawlezt> amelia: Det som är det jobbiga är att det finns kladdkaka kvar så jag iaf är trött på chocklad men ingen annan är det
<maxjezy> pannkakstårta
<amelia> muffins är det bästa alltid, går att göra tusen olika sorter.
<Krawlezt> Tror nog jag ska göra så
<Barre> amelia: hata tycker jag är ett för start uttryck, speciellt mot något så fantastiskt som semlor!!
<kodein> köttsemlor
<Barre> kan man traversera genom alla properties i en class? (python är det jag pratar om)?
<Barre> ähh... skitsamma, jag använder mig av en dictionary istället
<Krawlezt>  Ajdå, fattas 3st ögg för att göra det jag vill
<Kurdistan> hmm bygger bluedevil 1.3.1
 * Krawlezt förstår inte, han bor på en hönsgård men har inga ägg
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt, det är blåtand hanteraren i kde
<maxjezy> lägg ägg
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :).
<maxjezy> amelia, varför baka om du inte äter bröd?
<propus> maxjezy: för att hon är kvinna och de är hennes uppgift att göra sådana saker.. ;-D
<Krawlezt> Ajdå, jag har allting förutom bakpulver (Som jag inte hittar), hur viktigt är bakpulver?
<Krawlezt> http://www.ica.se/Recept/choklad-och-kolatarta-3502/
<kodein> bakpulver är ganska viktigt
<Krawlezt> Det var inget, hittade det!
<kodein> om man nu inte gillar jätteplatta bakverk
<Krawlezt> Lets go
<amelia> maxjezy: försöker undvika de värsta sorterna, jag bakar aldrig vitt bröd själv och alltid med surdeg.
<Coffe> http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/mobile-phone-texting-autocorrect-autocowrecks-auto-correct-fists-me-so-badly.jpg var nog den bästa av autostavningar jag har sett.
<maxjezy> amelia, jag tror smörgåstårta med surdegsbröd är en höjdare
<maxjezy> räkor majonär och surdegsbröd funkar ju skitbra ihop
<maxjezy> -r+s
<maxjezy> Coffe, haha
<Krawlezt> Uppdatering: Kakan är ute ur ugnen men cola formen är snart lar
<Coffe> jag har 2 gfx i min maskin nvidia och intel .. skulle vilja köra bägge samtidigt.. går det ?
<amelia> maxjezy: jag gör aldrig smörgåstårta med skaldjur, gillar nämligen inte majonäs :P
<Barre> Coffe: hahahaha... homo hot lips....   jag döööör
<Coffe> Barre,  ja den var underbart rolig
<antii> Coffe: nä
<Coffe> antii,  surt . för de fungerar i wintendo
<Coffe> trodde mitt kort stödde 3 skärmar
<spixx> coffe: de stöder bara 2 via DVI/HDMI
<spixx> sen flera över tex displayport men inte i kombination :)
<Coffe> har 2st dvi utgångar å en hdmi
<Coffe> hade ett kort tag ett ati som hade 4a utgångar
<spixx> Har 2 kort ett 580 för min mainskärm, sen ett 8800gtx för de andra två :)
<spixx> har plats för hela 2 skärmar till utan expanders :)
<Coffe> ok.. så de ska gå att få igång 2 kort samtidigt ?
<spixx> pratar windows :P
<spixx> men ja det går faktiskt med lite 1337 fiffel i xorg.conf, oh wait... den finns ju inte längre!
<maxjezy> amelia, du är kräsen du.
<maxjezy> vad är din favorit-mat?
<phnom> spixx: sudo touch /etc/xorg.conf <- Tada!
<spixx> phnom: www.centos.org :) <- enklare :P
<maxjezy> sudo apt-get purge phnom
<phnom> :O
<spixx> notera om du väljer att göra som phnom måste du verkligen veta vad du gör!!!
<phnom> bash: apt-get: command not found
<spixx> rm -rf /bin/maxjezy
<phnom> spixx: Ja, det är nog bättre att låta nvidias verktyg generera en först ^^
<maxjezy> spixx, hamna jag i papperskorgen nu?
<spixx> Nej /dev/null :P
<maxjezy> :(
<coobra> heh
<spixx> Men jag vill såååå gärna köra endast linux hemma :/ men seriöst inte orkat då jag kör tre skärmar på olika kort :)
<maxjezy> spixx, vad är grejen med 3 skärmar?
<phnom> Det är sexigt
<spixx> vad är grejen med hästkrafter?
<spixx> Vad är grejen med att klocka?
<maxjezy> varför är det bra?
<spixx> vad är grejen med att omg har jag inte mer liv än såhär :P?
<phnom> Gah, obligatorisk föreläsning, och vi går igenom HTML -.-
<arand> # mount --bind /dev/milkyway/SgrA /dev/null
<spixx> maxjezy: jag har en linux på ena :) sen en spelskärm sedan status/internet/chatt skärm
<Coffe> spixx,  i wintendows fick jag igång det.
<spixx> Coffe: med flera skärmar och kort?
<spixx> eller 3 skärmar på samma?
<Coffe> spixx,  ja
<spixx> första eller andra :D?
<Coffe> flera kort
<coobra> finns flashfxp eller nice klient till linux ?
<spixx> Coffe: jo wintendo e nice på den fronten
<spixx> funkar seamless, men i Linux tror jag du behöver ordna sådant antingen via valfri editor (vi) eller grafiskt tool (xrandr <-) eller nvidias egna
<spixx> men deras bakåtstöd för graffen är ungefär lika bra som MacOSx är ett eget operativ
<Coffe> spixx, ok.. för hittar inte alls drivers för det kortet. mitt intel.. men får kolla
<amelia> maxjezy: någon form av mexikansk chili innehållande något djur med eller utan bönor.
<spixx> ah intel kan du köra på vesa?
<spixx> de har väl inte hw acceleration iaf (läs 3d effekter) så du behöver nog inte anstränga dig där :P
<coobra> amelia:  snigel häst lama typ ?
<amelia> coobra: nej, någon form av nötkött då
<phnom> coobra: Bah, kannibal
<amelia> om vi ska vara petiga
<coobra> amelia:  en tjur ere det du vill ha
<amelia> ...
<coobra> ;o
<coobra> phnom: kanibal ?
<coobra> amelia:  eller skare vara kewsa
<maxjezy> amelia, de är ju gött iaf
<amelia> coobra: oklart, delarna som vanligen avslöjar könet brukar inte vara kvar när jag köper köttbiten...
<coobra> haha
<coobra> amelia: lol sant
<maxjezy> smakar köttet ostron är det från ett hon djur
<maxjezy> ostrogenet sätter smak
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2`> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
 * maxjezy var helt enkelt  inte tillräckligt rolig
<amelia> tuff publik här inne.
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> inga muppsalabor här inne
<maxjezy> skyller på det
<maxjezy> där kom en muppsalabo in!
<maxjezy> testar igen nu.
<maxjezy> smakar köttet ostron är det från ett hon djur
<maxjezy> ostrogenet sätter smak
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<maxjezy> Tjena Ove!
<realubot> maxjezy: Du kan vara Ove.
<realubot> Drar dåliga skämt i kanalen. Typiskt en Ove.
<spixx> :(
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, vad ska kocken göra för mat?
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, meningen var att du skulle skratta åt mitt skämt
<maxjezy> jag är föga besviken
<maxjezy> jag är tokigt illamående
<maxjezy> bara spyr som en jävla kines på fyllan
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) jag håller på göra mat. så jag har ej koll på vad som skrivs.
<maxjezy> blir ingen mat idag
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jag beklagar.
<spixx> maxjezy: har du supit till nu igen :)?
<maxjezy> spixx, näe
<maxjezy> jag är typ nykterist
<spixx> maxjezy: drick sprit, det renar
<maxjezy> eller, drick renat, det är sprit.
<spixx> precis!
<Barre>  typ nykterist.. det är ungefär som att 'nästan hinna med tåget'. Antingen hinner man med tåget eller så gör man det inte.. :P
<amelia> nykterist låter så otrevligt..
<maxjezy> jag dricker bara öl, vin och kanske sprit till fina tillfällen
<spacebug-> jag är nykter alkoholist istället
<amelia> låter så politiskt korrekt. :(
<amelia> jag dricker bara inte och jag har ingen anledning egentligen... har ungefär lika mycket anledning att inte dricka som de flesta andra har att göra det. men ibland händer det.
<amelia> faktiskt hänt typ två gånger de senaste 4 åren.
<spacebug-> ;)
<amelia> nej, är nog mer... brukar ju ta en liten slurk champange på nyår och så drack jag en folköl för någon vecka sedan... men säg typ två gånger per år i snitt om man räknar med en liten sörpling i ett champangeglas för att skåla.
<realove> "Sedan år 2000 har antalet skickade brev minskat med cirka 25 procent, enligt Postens egna siffror."
<maxjezy> idag skickas mer pengar och annat som vill hemlighållas från staten i brev
<realove> amelia: Det där småsupandet kallas inte att dricka alkohol.
<amelia> äsch... vin, öl, sherry, portvin o.s.v. gör sig bäst i mat ändå och då kokas alkoholen bort.
<maxjezy> ljust öl i långkok
<amelia> corona i en chili <3
<maxjezy> ja de går inte dricka iaf :)
<maxjezy> i svenskt klimat smakar inte corona alls bra
<maxjezy> visst, en pissigt varm sommardag
<amelia> jag tycker den är god till en chili faktiskt
<maxjezy> bara äta en chilifrukt och sippa corona?
<amelia> både i och till chili...
<amelia> nej, chili som i chiligryta
<maxjezy> aah
<realove> "– Normerna blir även annorlunda med tiden. Om man söker någon på internet och den personen inte dyker upp på exempelvis  Facebook kan det också anses konstigt. Sociala medier är något vi alla lever med och de kommentarer vi fått från företagen i enkäten är att det blir suspekt om man inte förekommer alls."
<maxjezy> man ska inneha facebook under falskt namn
<realove> Det borde vara brottsligt att koka bort alkohol.
<maxjezy> destilering förbjudet>?
<maxjezy>  kan hålla med om det iofs
<maxjezy> det som inte jäser till sig själv bör förbjudas
<spacebug-> framförallt ska man väl inte ha facebook så alla kan se allt utan välja vilka som ska få se vad
<amelia> ni kan få dricka min surdeg, den innehåller säkert en smula alkohol vid det här laget.
<hexabit> amelia: Min flickvän är en surdeg och hon innehåller en smula alkohl på Lördagarna :-D
<hexabit> Vågar jag inte säga när hon är hemma. Hon är halv finska hehehe
<realove> Flickvän...
<realove> Tänk den som ändå hade en flickvän.
<coobra> virtfrind
<realove> http://www.testfakta.se/teknik/article59428.ece?utm_source=apsis-anp-3&utm_medium=email&utm_content=unspecified&utm_campaign=unspecified
<realove> Galaxy S II
<realove> is da shit.
<coobra> sup DOG
<CasperN> http://www.fitbit.com/ något för dig realove?
<CasperN> kan man googla på enbart CC material på något vettigt sätt?
<maxjezy> CasperN, bilder går väl
<maxjezy> men det andra IDK
<CasperN> hur?
<CasperN> jag hittar inget vettigt sätt att söka efter cc bilder
<CasperN> search.creativecommons.org är värdelös
<CasperN> flickr är enda som fungerar, men det är ju bara deras databas
<CasperN> måste finnas bättre sätt att filtrera internet efter fria bilder
<CasperN> hmm, najs http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2009/06/find-creative-commons-images-in-google.html
<CasperN> "The options aren't yet available in the interface, but you can use the  search box below to find images that are licensed using some of the most  popular Creative Commons licenses:"
<CasperN> lite synd, för det där var annars vad jag ville ha
<CasperN> men det duger nog
<realove> CasperN: Frågan är hur bra den mäter sömnen?
<CasperN> var det inte vikt du mätte?
<CasperN> fräck nördpryl iaf
<CasperN> tänkte på vågen
<maxjezy> är det bara jag som tycker den nya kanaldesignen är sämst på yt?
<swecarp> Philip5:  nu testar jag kubuntu
 * spacebug- gillar när hans mor trycker gilla på hans fars status på facebook. Hej IT-familj ;)
<spacebug-> tror tom min mor mailar eller facebookchattar med mig mer än hon ringer nu för tiden tom
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<haffe> Jag har just läst ut Snabba Cash.
<haffe> Vad borde jag läsa nu?
<einand> pandoras star
<maxjezy> haffe, läs http://www.bokia.se/man-ar-fran-mars-kvinnor-ar-fran-venus-4314079?gclid=CLrv5vPQm64CFe5YmAod72ZFHw
<Philip5> swecarp: vad tycker du då? du borde se till att uppdatera den till senaste kde 4.8.0 på en gång då så du får allt top notch
<swecarp> Philip5:  jag kör live versionen
<Philip5> swecarp: aha, ja det är ju lite mer respons och flyt i det när man väl installerat den på riktigt. med senaste kde 4.8 så är det också lite snabbare och mer optimerat
<Philip5> swecarp: gillar du det du ser då även om det kanske är nytt och ovant?
<swecarp> Philip5:  det ser mycket bra ut nu är jag riktigt nyfiken på 12,04
<swecarp> kör rekon webläsaren också lite  annorlunda men trevlig
<dubstar> Såg John Gray på Skavlan. riktigt smart kille
<swecarp> Philip5:  det kommer att bli kubuntu vid uppdateringen till12,04
<maxjezy> dubstar, ellerhur
<maxjezy> han fick dom andra att se ut som nötter
<dubstar> roligast var timbuken. man såg att han blev trampad på en riktigt öm tå
<Philip5> swecarp: låter sunt :)
<maxjezy> ja, nog för att jag redan tappa all respekt för honom när han snortar kokain och röker heroin och gör intervjuer i aftonbladet
<maxjezy> men de där   var pinsamt
<swecarp> man kanske kan komma med lite tips samt hjälp för att driva disten frammåt
<CasperN> hädelse! den boken borde brännas!!!!!!!
<CasperN> den tar ju upp män och kvinnor som olika!
<maxjezy> CasperN, ja visst är det hemskt
<maxjezy> 2012
<CasperN> sjukt!
<maxjezy> alla borde kapa snorren
<maxjezy> mona borde väl om någon förstå att vi är olika
<maxjezy> som hon klagar på män
<maxjezy> och har sett hur män är mer framgångsrika
<maxjezy> och efterapar en man i utseendet.
<CasperN> om hon klagar på män och strider för jämstäldhet så betyder det att kvinnor är lika hopplösa som oss :)
<maxjezy> vi män borde ta tillbaka all makt
<dubstar> Mona Muslim
<CasperN> all hennes kritik ser jag därför som kritik mot kvinnor
<dubstar> Hon är en idiot, liksom resten av Sveriges "politiker"
<maxjezy> jag tycker den nya S ledaren verkar lite skarpare än de andra
<maxjezy> såg han i agenda igår
<CasperN> håller med dubstar
<maxjezy> Mona kunde bli idiotminister
<dubstar> säger samma sak om Stefan Löfven som jag sa när Håkan Juholt blev partiledare: den mannen har inte rent mjöl i påsen
<spacebug-> jag tror en tärning skull göra ett lika bra jobb som politiker. Och med det sagt ville jag även säga att det blivit lite väl mycket off-topic här nu va?
<dubstar> livet är mer än bara ubuntu :P
<spacebug-> hehe
<dubstar> ibland vill man liksom irritera sig på andra saker än unity & gnome 3 :P
<maxjezy> dubstar, ingen har väl helt rent mjöl i påsen
<maxjezy> jag menar bara att han verkar kunna snacka
<CasperN> http://colorcubic.com/2010/03/06/atari-computer-concepts/
<CasperN> fräcka skisser
<spacebug-> haffe: The God Delusion av Richard Dawkins
<maxjezy> CasperN, hand på papper?
<CasperN> mm
<dubstar> maxjezy, all politik handlar om att ställa till så lite skada som möjligt. Inte om vem som kan göra jobbet så bra som möjligt
<haffe> spacebug-: Den har jag läst.
<maxjezy> CasperN, ser ut att vara gjort med såna grå pennor
<maxjezy> fyrkantiga
<maxjezy> va heter dem?
<spacebug-> haffe: typiskt :/
<maxjezy> COPIC
<dubstar> nån som kollat på på Comic Book Men ??
<maxjezy> vad är klockan?
<haffe> 21:00
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> kubuntu har slagit på UTC tid
<maxjezy> 20.00
<maxjezy> vilken jäkla smörja!
<maxjezy> bra, jag har spytt hela jävla dagen och nu tänkte jag beställa pizza och så är skiten stängt för beställning via onlinepizza
<maxjezy> varför bor jag inte i sthlm
<haffe> Gud hatar dig?
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> palla statoil mat
<maxjezy> ringde pizzerian
<maxjezy> dom hade tryckt fel
<maxjezy> så det nekades
<maxjezy> dom sa dock att de fått betalt
<spacebug-> haffe: hade du verkligen läst den där boken sa du? =)
<maxjezy> men ninternetbanken säger annat :)
<maxjezy> gratispizza
<maxjezy> haffe, gud älskar mig
<haffe> spacebug-: Att jag läst den innebär inte att jag tror på den.
<spacebug-> förvisso, men då skulle jag nog tro att du behöver läsa den igen ;)
<maxjezy> vilken bok?
<spacebug-> The God Delusion av Richard Dawkins
<maxjezy> ok, finns gud eller inte?
<spacebug-> eller snarare "gud finns inte"
<maxjezy> klart gud finns :)
<dubstar> om gud finns, förklara carola
<maxjezy> häggkvist?
<maxjezy> hon är ju ett av guds underverk
<Krawlezt> Schlager drottningen
<dubstar> iofs. carola sålde sin själ till djävulen i utbyte för sin karriär. och finns lucifer så borde gud finnas
<propus> hoppla!
<maxjezy> kan man se på ram-minnen vilken typ det är?
<Krawlezt> Haha, funderar på att formatera min mors dator till Linux så hon inte kan använda den så jag får den :)
<vacum>  eller så lär du henne att använda linux
<vacum> det är coolare
<dubstar> morsor och linux funkar tyv
<dubstar> ärr inte
<Krawlezt> Hon förstår knappt Windows
<spacebug-> vem gör de hehe
<dubstar> en gång lämnade min morsa in datorn på reparation efter att råkat deleta en ikon från skrivbordet
<Krawlezt> Mer eller mindre :>
<Krawlezt> Haha min mor fick panik när datorn dog för att hon inte hade laddat den så hon ville betala mig för att fixa den :)
<realove> dubstar: Du skämtar?
<dubstar> i wish.....
<Krawlezt> Vad kan en 10-20m inet sladd kosta?
<dubstar> men det var också för länge sedan. då vi hade köpt en sprillans ny dator med det revolutionerande windows 95
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, du kan stoppa in ett usbminne med live skiva istället
<maxjezy> och ändra bootordningen
<maxjezy> så slipper du sabba datorn på riktigt för henne
<maxjezy> om hon skulle hota dig till livet med en kniv dvs, och inte alls vara sugen på att överlämna datorn till dig
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Det var ett skämt, skulle aldrig göra något sådant :)
<maxjezy> då kan du snabbt återfå kontrollen med frasen "mars mars måne"
<realove> Kaffe nu!
<Krawlezt> Dock funderar jag på att låsa ut min lillebror från datorn, han spelar för mycket minecraft
<maxjezy> sabba alla beroenden för minecraft bara
<maxjezy> som inte sabbar något annat
<maxjezy> så kan han sitta där och gråta
<dubstar> så länge han inte bygger en flickvän så är det lungt
<Krawlezt> Haha, han kommer tanka om det och jag får inte hindra honom från att använda datorn heller, bara förminska tiden ;)
<realove> Krawlezt: http://www.prisjakt.nu/kategori.php?l=s83596605&cols=&o=lokal_rank#prodlista
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, well, något utanför minecraft måste ju gå att mörda.
<maxjezy> tex en ddl fil som behövs
<maxjezy> såna behövs alltid till spel
<maxjezy> och fattas alltid
<maxjezy> eller är korrupta
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Java behövs
<maxjezy> ah, där ser du
<maxjezy> byt ut java till en kaffe latte
<Krawlezt> realove: Tackar :)
<Krawlezt> Hm, raderar jag Java så laddar han ner det igen
<Krawlezt> Smama med Minecraft
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Hade det vart Linux hade det vart långt
<Krawlezt> lugnt*
<maxjezy> skapa en fejk hemsida så när han laddar minecraft så får han ner ett avsnitt av bumbibjörnarna istället
<dubstar> tvinga honom att spela katawa shojo
<maxjezy> eller så loggar du in på de servers han är på och blir bannad för att du svinat dig
<maxjezy> bygg bajshögar
<Krawlezt> Äh, struntar i det. Tips på Online spel man kan spela och hålla på länge med? Typ som Travian och CS-Manager, d.v.s att det är en långt spel.
<realove> Krawlezt: Om du ger honom ett konto utan admin-rättigheter så går det väl inte att installera något?
<Krawlezt> realove: Det finns bara ett konto och det är alltid ett konto som är aktivt bara.
<maxjezy> realove, då får han ju med sin morsa att göra.
<realove> Krawlezt: Du får logga ut och bara låta honom använda ett icke-administratörskonto.
<Krawlezt> Mjo
<realove> maxjezy: Man låter ju inte morsan ha adminrättigheter.
<Krawlezt> Det är hennes dator ;)
<realove> Morsor måste be snällt för att få installera program.
<realove> Krawlezt: Ok.
<einand> rea-love?
<einand> eller real-ove?
<Krawlezt> real ove
<maxjezy> ove sundberg
<maxjezy> mannen, myten..
<Krawlezt> Haha, såg någon "Kontoret" igår på tv?
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, yes ir!
<maxjezy> iofs, inte på tv
<maxjezy> play
<maxjezy> men de räknas väl?
<dubstar> satt en adminspärr på morsans laptop så att hon inte kan installera någonting som inte går via mig
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Ja, visst var det roligt? =)
<Krawlezt> Jag dog av garv faktiskt.
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, aah, diggade kopieringsmetoden!
<Krawlezt> Hahaha :)
<einand> dubstar: rätt
 * realove har inte sett Kontoret men Ove var grym i Solsidan.
<einand> realove = realubot?
<Krawlezt> realove: Gör det! Det var extremt roligt faktiskt.
<Krawlezt> Ja
<Krawlezt> Dock fattade jag inte det först nu
<einand> 22:31:10 < einand> realove = realubot?
<Krawlezt> [22:33] <Krawlezt> Ja
<nikihr> gokväll
<nikihr> dött...
<Krawlezt> nikihr: Godkväll!
 * realove realubot
<realubot> Hoho
<realubot> einand: Ta en kaffe nu.
<Philip5> realubot: nej du ska sova
<realubot> Philip5: Nej. Inte än.
<realubot> Den här kanalen sover.
<realubot> Vad är normalt takhöjd? 210 cm?
<CasperN> nej
<CasperN> 240 är mer normalt
<CasperN> fast i moderna hus bygger man nog högre
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<realubot> CasperN: Man hade högre takhöjd i gamla hus än i nya.
 * realubot dansar hulahula med x_link.
<CasperN> realubot: idag är det väl poppis med skithöga tak, typ 2,9 och upp
<realubot> Är det?
<CasperN> eller lösningar där man bygger två vånginar med stora öppningar i vissa rum
<realubot> Mhm.
<CasperN> det känns inte så svenskt dock
<CasperN> och dyrt att värma upp
<CasperN> den som har råd bygger nog högt
<CasperN> http://fantasticfrank.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/jc3a4vla-hc3b6gt-i-tak.jpg?w=584
<CasperN> den lösningen blir nog allt vanligare
<CasperN> ser jäkligt trivsamt ut
<realubot> Mjo.
<CasperN> någon som beställt en http://www.hughski.com/ än?
<CasperN> open source färgkalibrator för 500 spänn?
<propus> dasda
#ubuntu-se 2012-02-14
<realubot> Är det någon här som har koll på styrketräning?
<delhage> är det säkert
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> En lite dum fråga.........varför skulle man installera 32-bitars paket i en 64-bitars dist? Visst.......om det inte finns någon 64-bitars version av det, då kan jag förstå, men........
<Umeaboy> http://source.android.com/source/initializing.html
<Umeaboy> lib32z-dev
<Umeaboy> För 64-bit (recommended).
<phnom> Morrn
<Barre> morrn
<phnom> Hmm, om jag har en lokal feature branch i min git, hur pushar jag commits i den till en remote main_dev branch?
<andol> phnom: merga feature_branch till main_dev lokalt, och pusha därefter main_dev till remote
<phnom> andol: Jo, men jag vet att det går att pusha från en feature branch till master, så det borde ju gå att pusha direkt till main_dev också.
<Coffe> morrn
<Coffe> vad är /run ? vad är det som ligger där i
<andol> phnom: I det fallet måste väl din feature_branch varit en ren "fast forward" mot master?
<phnom> andol: Det är mycket möjligt. Vet att det funkar per default om man bara har master i remote och kör git push i en feature branch som är rebasead på lokal master.
<phnom> Men det är väl lika bra att merga in den i den lokala först, är väl så man ska göra iaf.
<andol> phnom: Tja, givet fast-forward så kan du pröva att ha din lokala feature_branch utcheckad och göra en: git push remotenamn main_dev
<Guest32399> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/418109_363185093705820_209125412445123_1337569_278425943_n.jpg
<Coffe> andol, har du koll på vad det är som gömmer sig under /run
<andol> Coffe: Har ett hyfsat hum om det, men ska se om jag kan skaka fram en faktisk källa som bekräftar det.
<Coffe> jag antar det har med service command .. men jag hittar inget om det
<andol> Coffe: http://wiki.debian.org/ReleaseGoals/RunDirectory
<andol> Coffe: Kan dock vara så att den här LWN-artikeln sätter det hela i lite mer kontext - https://lwn.net/Articles/436012/
<Coffe> tack andol
<Coffe> jag har blivit lite kär ifedora
<amelia> http://h30507.www3.hp.com/t5/Reality-Check-Server-Insights/HP-ProLiant-Now-with-ProActive-Insight/ba-p/107033 <- vad tycker ni om HP's G8:or?
<amelia> Coffe: :)
<Coffe> dom känns mer mogna för att anv i ett företags nät.
<amelia> Coffe: huh?  var det svar på frågan om G8:orna?
<Coffe> amelia,  nej fedora :)
<amelia> ah
<amelia> jag skulle nog inte köra fedora i produktion... hellre centos då
<Coffe> hur är HPś  ipmi stöd ?
<Coffe> jag gillar deras integration av ldap/keberos.
<amelia> finns någon drivrutin, men inte använt den..
<amelia> Coffe: ah, men den kommer ju i RHEL 6.2 och därmed också CentOS 6.2
<Coffe> amelia, ok.  vet inte .. har inte testat det.. men kostar inte alla Rhell ?
<amelia> Coffe: jo, RHEL behöver man en prenumeration för att få tillgång till patchar och säkerhetsuppdateringar, men CentOS är en näst intill kopia av RHEL (lite skillnader) och den är community based.
<Coffe> ok. funkar bra som desktop ?
<amelia> Coffe: Hence, Community ENTerprise Operating System. :)
<amelia> jag gillar inte CentOS som desktop.. då kör jag hellre fedora.
<Coffe> amelia,  vad är fördelarna med  centos Vs fedora  ?
<amelia> trodde vi pratade servrar. :P
<Coffe> nej
<Coffe> då klarar jag mig gott med ubuntu
<Coffe> pratade desktop
<amelia> Coffe: centos har samma testade paket som RHEL har, fedora är lixom steget innan där man testar och "show off" alla nya features.
<Coffe> någon som sett något sätt att automatiskt generera kerberos  keytab för nya maskiner ?
<Coffe> amelia, ok.. fedora får de bli då
 * amelia har fedora på sin laptop hemma..
<amelia> På jobbet kör jag RHEL Desktop.
<andol> amelia: Vad gäller CentOS, hur mycket laggar det mot RHEL nuförtiden?
<amelia> andol: det varierar lite, tyvärr.
<larsemil> http://dvlp.se/118
<larsemil> någon som har koll på hur man kan slänga på ett par 10 000 anslutningar på en server för att se hur den agerar?
<haffe> larsemil: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/91/Caustique.jpg
<andol> larsemil: såsom i http?
<larsemil> andol: mm
<larsemil> haffe: 0/
<maxjezy> happi vallentajnsdai everibaddi (talar med indisk brytning)
<andol> larsemil: Rätt nöjd med ab (apache benchmark tool), finns i paket apache2-utils. Sen kan det ju eventuellt vara så att du får pröva dig fram till hur många noder du behöver köra det ifrån för att inte begränsningen ska ligga på klientsidan.
<larsemil> loadimpact.com var enkelt.
<larsemil> andol: http://loadimpact.com/load-test/larsemil.se-cdefe27e63217daf366f0705857a8e95
<larsemil> snyggt interface
<andol> larsemil: schneisigt
<larsemil> andol: ja men det var kul. ska jag labba lite med
<Linux|Fisk> larsemil, eller cout, jabber=
<Coffe> larsemil, siege  anv vi
<larsemil> http://9gag.com/gag/2492840
<maxjezy> larsemil, den v a bäst
<larsemil> mmm
<Ezim> alla hjärtans dag idag.
<Linux|Fisk> Kan cout logga in på jabber?
<scarleo_> hej på er, jag har lite problem med mitt wifi och vet inte riktigt hur jag ska felsöka. Problemet är att hastigheten ibland dyker till 0.5-5 Mbit/s utan att det finns någon annan belastning och med bra signalstyrka
<scarleo_> Någon som är grym på sånt här som har några tips?
<Ezim> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-295.20-driver.html
<Ezim> nice nice
<scarleo_> normalt ligger den på 25-30 Mbit/s över wifi, uppkopplingen är 100/10 och med sladd får jag 85-105 Mbit/s
<scarleo_> och detta är inte bara mot internet, har även testat med dd via NFS och får lika kassa värden, så problemet borde sitta i routern
<Ezim> nu blir det knåda nya drivarna
<spixx> hallå
<phnom> scarleo_: Vad kör du för router? Jag har ett liknande problem
<scarleo_> Netgear WNR834B v2 med dd-wrt
<phnom> Hmm, jag har en Netgear WNR3500L med dd-wrt...
<scarleo_> aha, kan det hänga ihop? Vilken version dd-wrt har du?
<phnom> Release: 08/12/10 (SVN revision: 14929)
<phnom> Hade någon rev 148** också, men det var samma problem i den tror jag.
<scarleo_> DD-WRT v24-sp2 (08/07/10) mini (SVN revision 14896) i min
<scarleo_> tror du det är relaterat till dd-wrt?
<phnom> Ja, det kan det nog vara.
<scarleo_> har du felsökt nåt?
<Kimmen> vad kör ni? b/g/n? a/b/g/n? man kan testa stänga av b-bandet (rates upp till 11 Mbit)
<spixx> alltså, om man har en site med ca 20k req per minut? Vad är egentligen bästa http/cacher lösningen :(
<scarleo_> jag kan inte hitta några ledtrådar alls, belastningen är i stort sett obefintlig. Har testat använda både DNSMasq och DHCPd med samma resultat
 * spixx filosoferar högt...
<phnom> scarleo_: Nope, har inte felsökt. Vet bara att det funkade ännu sämre när jag körde bara n på den. Funderar på om det kan vara mina drivrutiner på lappisen också, för det har inte alltid varit så.
<scarleo_> Kimmen, b/g/n, kan testa med bara g/n
<Kimmen> man kan testa stänga av dual band om man har det och bara köra på 2.4 eller 5
<scarleo_> phnom, ja har också tänkt det men det kan det inte vara för jag får det på alla apparater samtidigt
<phnom> Jag vet bara att jag får det på min laptop, ska nog kolla flickvännens wintendo nästa gång det händer också.
<Kimmen> kan vara interference eller noise
<scarleo_> Kimmen, Link Quality=5/5  Signal level=-41 dBm  Noise level=-90 dBm
<phnom> Hmm, iofs händer det här bara hemma, så det är nog routern iaf.
<scarleo_> g/n endast gjorde ingen skillnad alls
<Kimmen> scarleo_: har du dual band?
<scarleo_> och iwconfig rapporterar Bit Rate=117 Mb/s, vet iofs inte hur de bedömer det, om det bara räknas utifrån SNR eller vad det kan vara
<Kimmen> bitrate är väl linkspeed bara?
<scarleo_> Kimmen, jaaa, antar det... hur vet man?
<scarleo_> i routern menar du?
<Kimmen> finns ingen annan hastighet den kan mäta direkt, den bör rapportera den data rate den är uppkopplad med
<Kimmen> alltså hastigheten som routern och klienten snackar med varandra
<scarleo_> Kimmen, ja just det
<scarleo_> så felet sitter med andra ord inte i själva signalen utan throughput på nåt sätt
<scarleo_> eller har jag fel?
<Kimmen> scarleo_: ja förmodligen om det inte är störningar i luften
<Kimmen> det är svårt att säga helt säkert att det inte är störningar i luften utan att ha mätt med nån typ av SA
<Kimmen> men i det här fallet låter det ju som att det är routern
<scarleo_> ha, jag tror jag har hittat det. Har haft problem med det här förut och det slog mig precis. Såg att nätverkskortet står i ett powersave läge "All packets received". Stängde av det och det small upp i 30 Mbit/s med en gång
<Kimmen> gött =)
<scarleo_> måste vara att den ligger o slår på och av, säkert så att det är kass när man är på batteri  och ok när man är på ac
<Kimmen> borde ändå inte bli så stor skillnad, kan ju vara dåligt skriven drivare
<scarleo_> jo jag har haft stora problem med det i tidigare Ubuntuversioner, det har funkat mkt nättre med 11.10 så jag har inte tänkt så mkt på det
<scarleo_> tidigare var det helt oanvändbart
<scarleo_> undrar just hur man stänger av den funktionen permanent, nån som vet?
<scarleo_> hmm, bara att stoppa in i rc.local kanske, ska testa
<Kimmen> är bara se till sen så den inte slår igång powersave funktionen när man växlar från ac till batteri, rc.local körs ju bara vid uppstart
<haffe> Jag tror jag har hittat dagens ilandsproblem.
<haffe> Jag har en 24" skärm.
<haffe> Inga websidor verkar vara gjorda för så stora skärmar. Det blir en massa grå rutor på vardera sidan.
<scarleo_> sant, har inte kollat om det bara är på batteri, ska undersöka
<scarleo_> haffe, jag kör sällan webbläsaren i helskärm på större skärmar
<haffe> scarleo_: Jag försöker få Xfce4 att tilea.
<haffe> Det går dock inte så bra.
<scarleo> ok :)
<phnom> tiling ftw
<realubot> God morgon.
<phnom> Morrn
<realubot> Mitt viktschema: http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/7004/viktj.png
<nighter> echo $$  <- ger ju pid i ett script. Men säg jag vill ha pid från ett kommando jag startat typ tail för spara undan den. Någon smart ide på hur göra det?
<nighter> eller måste jag köra ps och grep.
<nighter> allså om jag kör tail ... i ett script så vill jag spara undan pid som tail får då
<Coffe> nighter,  spara det i en .pid fil ?
<CasperN> jag är så lätt jämfört med realubot så jag skulle inte ens finnas med på det schemat :)
<nighter> Coffe: ja hur då?
<nighter> utan använda ps och grep då.
<nighter> för då är det ju lätt.
<Coffe> när du startar scriptet echo ut $$ till en fil ?
<nighter> då får jag scriptets pid
<nighter> och inte tail kommandots pid
<nighter> tror inte det går om ska vara ärlig kommandon sparar inte undan sin pid på det sättet i nån variabel? eller jag vet inte :P
<nighter> demoner dumpar ju en pid men inte kommandon.
<nighter> får nog hacka ihop något med ps och grep iaf
<nighter> aha pidofproc
<nighter> bra kommando
<nighter> :)
<nighter> och checkproc
<tsvenson> Tjenis alla glada. Har ett litet problem jag stångar mig blodig med, Ubuntu-nybörjare som jag är.
<Coffe> tsvenson, fråga på så får du hjälp om någon kan
<tsvenson> Har fått NFS att funka från Ubuntu till Windows 7. Stora filer går full fart och katalog-insläsning också, men så fort det är en massa småfiler så är det slött som samba, några 10k/s max.
<tsvenson> Har utgått främst från http://blog.cuongnv.com/2009/11/windows-7-client-for-nfs-and-user-name.html inkl UID/GID-tricket i Windows.
<Coffe> det är nog mer ett problem med någon av maskinerna
<Coffe> kan du testa köra Linux - linux ?
<tsvenson> Nja, har bara en linux-maskin.
<Coffe> ok. kan inte köra på live CD ?
<Coffe> för jag misstänker mer någon disk som inte fungerar som den ska
<tsvenson> Grejen är att jag vill kunna köra Netbeans i Windows, men med filerna på linux-maskinen då jag kör apache osv därifrån och även använder git och annat kul.
<Coffe> ok
<tsvenson> Tror inte det är något disk-fel. Stora filer går på max fart och filkatalogen läses också in grymt snabbt. Jobbar med Drupal och där är det heller inga problem med hastigheter.
<tsvenson> Det var förövrigt samma sak med Samba. Stora filer = max fart, små file = slött som f_n...
<Coffe> det låter som disken får hoppa en massa mellan .. å de är därför det är segt..
<tsvenson> Har bara haft den ungefär 2 månader och inte ens 2% av disken utnyttjas
<realubot> CasperN: Jag ska ner till 80 kg muskler.
<tsvenson> I /etc/exports använder jag "(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)" för utdelningen. Finns det inget där man skulle kunna testa med?
<Coffe> jag är ingen expert på nfs
<tsvenson> Coffe: Oki, tack för att du försökte
<Coffe> vad har du för nätverk  ?
<Coffe> då de går bra med stora filer.. så får det mig att misstänka det är något annat som är fel.
<tsvenson> Har en egen router some bara mina burkar kör på, den är sen kopplad till bredbands-modemet.
<amelia> tsvenson: vad har du för filsystem?
<tsvenson> amelia: Kör med Ubuntu 11.10 och det den har standard
<amelia> tsvenson: är det likadant om du flyttar filer på andra hållet?
<tsvenson> amelia: Jupp, max på stora, sköldpadda på små filer åt båda hållen.
<amelia> tsvenson: upplever du det som slött eller är det bara en mätare som säger att det går långsamt?
<tsvenson> Kollar på https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto just nu, den snackar om pseudo.filsystem och annat. Min konfigurering liknar inte den på nått sätt.
<tsvenson> amelia: Jag har testat rätt hårt med blandade filer. Kör jag igång Netbeans så tar det en evighet för den att t.ex. scanna projekten, även om totala fil-storleken bara är typ 10Mb
<tsvenson> Vi pratar 10-tals minuter alltså. Lokalt på Windows tar det bara några sekunder i jämförelse.
<amelia> att jämföra lokal disk och remote disk är inte särskillt rättvist... det är rätt stor skillnad på hastigheten över nät och från lokal disk.
<tsvenson> Jo, det inser jag. Men 10Mb filer skall väl ändå inte ta typ 20-30 minuter för Netbeans att scanna
<nikihr> halloj
<Ezim> hej alla glada
<Ezim> nikihr, tjenis.
<amelia> tsvenson: jag har ingen erfarenhet av netbeans, men för mig verkar det väldigt underligt att inte ha de filerna lokalt på maskinen man jobbar på.
<Ezim> :) härlig dag. först "firar" man alla hjärtans med sin kära och innan det så knådar man senaste nvidia drivrutinerna till sig själv.
<Ezim> kan inte bli bättre. :)
<amelia> hej Ezim
<Ezim> amelia, hej vännen.
<amelia> gah! jag hatar folk som lämnar sin telefon på skrivbordet och går iväg...
<Ezim> amelia, eller när de går in på facebook och twitter :).
<nikihr> tråkigt att ligga med världens hosta och har ont i halsen
<amelia> Ezim: det stör mig inte.
<Ezim> nikihr, har du nvidia och kör 32-bitars?
<amelia> nikihr: stackars
<nikihr> Ezim: nix
<amelia> nikihr: jag är på jobbet med världens hosta
<Ezim> :) du får du ingen present
<tsvenson> amelia: Jobbar med Drupal och webutveckling. Servern är tänkt att emulera live så mycket som möjligt. Linux är mycket trevligare att jobba med git i och jag slipper stöket med att kopiera filer fram och tillbaka.
<nikihr> amelia: jag gick hem från jobbet igår för jag höll på att svimma typ
<amelia> nikihr: illa. jag med, men det var för att jag höll andan på ett möte för att inte börja hosta. :P
<tsvenson> amelia: Med putty så har jag fått en miljö där jag jobbar med båda maskinerna som om dom var en. Mycket smidigt.
<Ezim> nikihr, krya på dig vännen.
<nikihr> amelia: haha
<nikihr> tack Ezim
<Ezim> tsvenson, är det du som är fd.svensson? :)
<tsvenson> Ezim: Nope, den nicken känner jag inte till.
<amelia> tsvenson: ok, jag kan nog inte hjälpa dig med det där. antingen är det något i hur netbeans scannar filerna för användning eller så är det problem med dit nätverk.
<Ezim> tsvenson, oki doki.
<nikihr> Ezim: kurd??
<Ezim> nikihr, jepp det är jag. :)
<nikihr> haha tänkte väl
<tsvenson> amelia: N'r, det är samma sak när jag kopierar. Klockar jag det så är det bara något tiotals kb/s...
<Ezim> nikihr, :) vem annars knådar? väl bara philip5.
<nikihr> haha
<nikihr> varför bytt nick?
<Ezim> nikihr, :) omväxling.
<Ezim> ezim=det är jag
<nikihr> jaha
<nikihr> där ser man då
<nikihr> haha
<amelia> tsvenson: verkar konstigt..
<Ezim> nikihr, senaste nvidia drivrutinen fungerar prima.
<amelia> tsvenson: du får nog köra lite uteslutningsmetod där på allt möjligt.
<Ezim> i för sig var betan också stabil, men den senaste stabila knäcker.
<amelia> tsvenson: typ prova med ytterligare en maskin, byta tp-kablar, testa utan routern o.s.v.
<Ezim> :P jag är nog även före ubuntu gänget med drivrutiner till ubuntu (det här fallet till mig själv). :P
<Ezim> nog även före arch gänget :P
<tsvenson> amelia: Jo, för göra det. Är tyvärr lite expert på att komma på intressanta sätt att använda datorer på :)
<amelia> tsvenson: annars om jag hade varit du så hade jag bara använt git och checkat in/ut saker i och haft dem lokalt på varje maskin.
<amelia> tsvenson: finns det inte git-plugin till netbeans?
<nikihr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hqOBR_Xbw2I#!
<nikihr> hahaha så jävla bra
<tsvenson> amelia: Visserligen, men allt som används i en Drupal sajt ligger inte i git och då blir det dels dubbeljobb och sen att komma ihör att uppdatera på två ställen.
<tsvenson> amelia: git är inbyggt i 7.1, bästa integrationen jag sett. Funkar mycket bra.
<nikihr> hahaha de bästa är när han går upp på vågen i mataffären haha
<Ezim> sorry nikihr och alla andra oroliga. Jag tweakar lite därför loggar in/ut. :)
<nikihr> :P
<Ezim> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ubuntu-oneiric-ocelot-benchmark-review,3121.html
<Ezim> ubuntu 11.10 :) vinner över hypade windows 7
<Ezim> överraskad? nee. :)
<Ezim> tomsharhardware är sedan ingen *buntu sida så ni inte tar det för vara partisk.
<Ezim> i så fall har den överlag varit närmare pc-windows än pc-linux
<Krawlezt> Glad alla hjärtans dag kanalen!
<Ezim> Krawlezt, jepp den var allt glad :).
<Krawlezt> Hehe, vad bra :)
<Ezim> Krawlezt, vad görs?
<Ezim> Krawlezt, har du slutat söka ny dist/DE/VM? :)
<Krawlezt> Jadu, just nu sitter jag i soffan och kollar på Simpssons och har precis bakat :)
<Krawlezt> Själv?
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Ja, min dator dog av ålder så har ingen dator just nu.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, ätit med högre makter och nu njuter jag av :) stunden dvs matkoma.
<Krawlezt> Jo, känner igen den :(
<Ezim> Krawlezt, må din burk vila i frid. :)
<Krawlezt> Jo, dock har jag en ny om 1månad :)
<Krawlezt> Riktigt fin faktiskt!
<Ezim> Krawlezt, nice. vad tänker du ha för hårdvara?
<Krawlezt> Kan visa dig
<Ezim> är det laptop eller egenbyggd stationär?
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Laptop: http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=742099#extra
<Ezim> Krawlezt, bra grejer. du är en amd/ati :) kille?
<Krawlezt> Har alltid haft AMD så stannar nog där :)
<Ezim> Krawlezt, amd är väl bra, men som processor hade jag nog valt intel
<Ezim> och som grafikkort är väl ati bra, men generellt är väl nvidia som gäller.
<Krawlezt> För mig spelar det inte så stor roll, jag har inget emot Nvidia och intel men har alltid haft ATI och AMD så stannar nog där :)
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Datorn var väl bra för priset? =)
<Ezim> Krawlezt, ja då, den är bra.
<Krawlezt> Dock är jag fundersam på nätverksgränsnittet
<Krawlezt> 10/100
<Ezim> Krawlezt, väl bra för vara en bärbar, hade du tänkt dig köpa fiberanslutning?
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Nej, men vill helst ha 100/100 men mne
<Ezim> Philip5, :) nya drivare ute.
<Ezim> fungerar prima
<Ezim> :P
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Det ända problemet jag har är att jag inte gillar att formatera det första jag gör med en dator, känns lite konstigt :(
<Ezim> Krawlezt, det är synd att man behöver göra det. bill gates måste ju tjäna pengar på ett eller annat sätt :).
<Krawlezt> Jaja, därför funderar jag på att behålla Windows men ändå inte :(
<Ezim> Krawlezt, det är därför jag kommer köra den här laptopen tills den går under.
<Ezim> sedan får vi se vad framtida investering kommer bli
<Krawlezt> OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bitars utgåva
<Krawlezt> Vänta, 64bitars?
<Ezim> hoppas tills dess det finns en linux specifik burk här i sverige som är bra
<einand> nu känner jag mig som mig själv igen
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Hm, jag tror jag kommer använda 32bitars Debian till den där datorn, skiter nog i 64bitars
<Ezim> Krawlezt, ja, 64-bitars är den du ska köra.
<Ezim> 64-bitars går lika bra
<Krawlezt> Är lite dålig på det där men vad kommer hända med 64bitars som inte händer med 32bitars?
<Ezim> Krawlezt, det är bara om du är beroende av wine 32-bitars är väl bättre.
<phnom> Varför är folk fortfarande rädda för 64-bitars?
<Krawlezt> Inte rädd, dock förstår jag inte skillnaden.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, burken kommer med 2 gb ram från början så, man vinner ej jätte mycket på köra 32-bitars.
<Ezim> hade varit om du hade 4 gb ram eller uppåt på den burken
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Ja, men jag kommer ha 6gb då jag får 4gb extra när jag köper datorn :)
<Krawlezt> Radeon HD6320, AMD E450,6GB RAM,320GB HDD,DVD±RW,kamera,BT,W7 Home
<phnom> Krawlezt: Då ska du ju definitivt köra 64-bitars
<Ezim> phnom, bra fråga. problemet är ju större på windows sidan. förr var det bara flash som strula.
<spixx> ngn som gjort en "custom" install iso av ubuntu? Får inte min att fungera och ser inga whine? Är det seedfilen :S?!
<Ezim> samt att wine först görs för 32-bitars och sedan knådas till 64 bitars stöd.
<Krawlezt> phnom: Ja, men vad händer då? Vad är kommer vara skillnaden om jag kör 64bitars?
<phnom> Ezim: finns ju 32-bitars libbar om man är lagd åt det hållet.
<phnom> Krawlezt: Att du kan använda allt ram på ett effektivare sätt än med PAE
<Krawlezt> Så om jag använder 32bitars får jag inte ut full effekt av min dator?
<phnom> Inte med 6 GB ram, man kan ju använda PAE men det ska vara långsammare.
<Ezim> phnom, yes det stämmer. 12.04 kommer jag gå över till 64-bitars kubuntu.
<spixx> ingen på custominstallen :(?
<Philip5> Ezim: är det nvidia-drivisarna du tänker på?
<Krawlezt> phnom: Då är det ju självklart att jag kommer använda 64bitars :)
<Ezim> Philip5, yes.
 * phnom har kört 64-bitars sen -06
<Ezim> Philip5, inte ens nvnews har hunnit lägga upp dem :P.
 * Krawlezt har aldrig kört 64bitars
<Ezim> Philip5, igår blev det helt del haxxor :).
<Ezim> det visade sig i slutändan allt var i onödan då nuvarande ubuntu kärna samt min egna ej lirar så bra med bluetooth usb. får väl kompilera någon framtiden eller vänta på 12.04. :)
<Philip5> Ezim: vad är nytt med dem då?
<Ezim> Philip5, jag kollade aldrig upp. jag var nöjd med beta drivarna så jag hade god känsla de stabila skulle vara bättre.
<Ezim> nu har jag inga mer klagomål
<Ezim> allt fungerar toppen
<Philip5> det var ovanligt att du inte har några klagomål ;)
<Ezim> Philip5, ja, just nu är jag nöjd med drivarna :).
<swecarp> Philip5:  du store kubuntu guru
<Philip5> bara högst tillfälligt skulle jag tro
<Krawlezt> Ezim: "Levereras med 4 GB extra minne, monteras enkelt själv för att få 6 GB arbetsminne totalt."
<Philip5> swecarp: vad är det fotoproffset?
<Ezim> Philip5, nejdå. märkt att det lönar sig vara på utvecklarna.
<swecarp> japp
<Ezim> till slut blir dom trötta och gör något eller så visar de fingern
<Ezim> och ber en köpa ati/intel :).
<Ezim> Krawlezt, kör 64-bitars. definitivt.
<Krawlezt> :)
<Krawlezt> Ezim: http://liliputing.com/2011/08/how-does-amds-new-e-450-chip-stack-up.html
<Krawlezt> Det gjorde mitt köp klart, ska fan ha den där datorn.
<swecarp> Philip5:  när man kör live versionen kan jag inte kolla på min andra hårddisk däför blir jag lite konfunderad
<swecarp> kommer jag ät den efter instalationen
<Ezim> swecarp, hmm ser du den inte via filhanteraren?
<Philip5> swecarp: vad är det för andra hårddisk? med största sannorlikhet är det bara för att den inte är mountad som du inte ser den
<Ezim> swecarp, prova: sudo fdisk -l    eller bara: fdisk -l
<swecarp> finns i filhanteraren men ser inte filerna har kört backupdata på den så jag måste komma åt den
<Ezim> swecarp, det kan vara som Philip5 säger att den andra ej är mountad.
<swecarp> ser den i dolphin hur mountar man den där ifrån
<Krawlezt> Någon som kan förklara vad 1.5 GHz i AMD E-450 1.6 GHz betyder? Det verkar lite.
<Philip5> swecarp: kan ubuntu se den så kan kubuntu se den :)
<Krawlezt> 1.6
<swecarp> sedan så vill kubuntu instaler på den
<swecarp> ok då är jag lugn då är det bara att instalera kvar då
<Ezim> swecarp, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<Ezim> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mounting-windows-partition-onto-ubuntu-linux/
<swecarp> som novis så har jag fått lite blackout skall bootloader ligga på sda eller sda1
<Ezim> swecarp, dualbootar du?
<Ezim> den ska ligga på samma partition du har tänkt köra /
<swecarp> nej skall formatera hd 1 för en ren ny instalation
<Ezim> swecarp, är det bara 1 hdd då är det inte mycket tänka på :)
<Ezim> Philip5, har du hunnit bygga? :)
<swecarp> snart kör jag kubuntu på den stationära
<Ezim> swecarp, go go go. :)
<Ezim> välkommen till lilla men unika kubuntu familjen
<swecarp> fan tror jag har ett fel på cdn
<swecarp> instaler crash vad roligt
<swecarp> fan kan inte starta datorn bootar ine
<Ezim> swecarp, hmm vart krascha det för dig?
<Ezim> kör du livecd eller liveusb?
<swecarp> live cd
<Barre> *gäääsp* vilken dag...
<swecarp> kan inte bota från usb gammal p4
<Ezim> swecarp, jag hoppas du kollade md5sum
<Ezim> innan du körde igång installationen
<Ezim> så det inte är fel på isot eller annat knas
<swecarp> nej det gjorde jag inte
<swecarp> live funkade
<Ezim> k3b kollar sådant automatisk
<Ezim> swecarp, när krascha det?
<swecarp> i sista stegen under själva instalationen efter ca 30%
<Ezim> swecarp, jag hoppas du inte tog att den skulle uppdatera samtidigt som du installerar?
<Ezim> för jag vet att det har knasat till det för folk
<Barre> Ezim: Kurdistan?
<swecarp> tack för det ntipset det var det jag gjorde skall försöka instalera igen
<Ezim> Barre, :) hur visste du?
<Ezim> swecarp, :) bra du lär dig av dina misstag.
<swecarp> fan är det du kurdi
<Barre> Ezim: visste inte, men du "pratar" likadant som honom... så jag gissade
<Ezim> Barre, :) ja kurdistan och ezim är sig lika :).
<Ezim> trots allt samma mor/far :P
<Barre> :)
<swecarp> Ezim:  guidad instalation nu kommer frågor
<swecarp> instalera 3 parts?
<Ezim> swecarp, jepp det är inga probs.
<swecarp> inte uppdat
<Ezim> vad den gör är installera flash samt lägger till addons
<Ezim> inget mer
<Ezim> swecarp, yes inga uppdateringar. det får du göra efter installation.
<swecarp> får köra man part skall det vara journalförande ext4
<Ezim> Barre, :) både Kurdistan och Ezim är trevligare tuxare. Härligt att jag börjat skriva i 3-4 person.
<Ezim> ja man hade ju sådana fröknar/lärare under grundskolan :P
<Ezim> swecarp, stämmer
<Barre> Ezim: kan lätt blir komplicerat när det händer :)
<Ezim> swecarp, om du ska vara våghals så kör du btrfs och jävlas med barre att du är coolare än honom
<Barre> !barre
<ubot2`> <barzam> Barre är så hardcore att han refererar till mat och toalett som I/O
<Ezim> haha
<Ezim> !Ezim
<ubot2`> Factoid 'Ezim' not found
<Ezim> hur lägger jag till?
<Ezim> swecarp, kör ext4 jag bara jävlades med Barre :P.
<swecarp> användare ifyllt och install på b örjad
<Ezim> swecarp, kör sedan seperat /root /home samt swap
<swecarp> kommer de alterna tiven senare under install
<swecarp> Ezim:  nu rullar det på
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Jag kom på en helt sjuk sak!
<Krawlezt> NÃ¥gon som vill veta? =)
<swecarp> ja
<Krawlezt> Jag ska köpa en ny dator som har 2gb ram men jag får till 4gb som jag ska montera själv, så jag får 6gb. Jag har en gammal dator med 4gb, om jag tar 2gb därifrån och sätter in i den nya datorn får jag 8gb :)
<Ezim> swecarp, nice.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, vad har du kommit på?
<Krawlezt> Läs över
<Ezim> Krawlezt, haha nice.
<Krawlezt> Går det, då vet jag inte vad jag gör.
<swecarp> Krawlezt:  skicka datorn till mig istället behöver en nyare  istället för min p4
<Krawlezt> Den fungerar inte, knäckte skärmen.
<Krawlezt> + den är död
<swecarp> ok
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Haha, 8gb ram på en laptop :)
<Krawlezt> Känns lite sjukt
<Krawlezt> NÃ¥gon som har Debian?
<x_link> Har eller kör?
<Krawlezt> Kör
<Ezim> Krawlezt, det är väl nice om du kör mycket med video/fotoredigering
<Krawlezt> Det gör jag inte :)
<swecarp> Ezim:  skall jag köra alla uppdateringar innan jag instalerar dom xtra programen jag vill ha
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) okej, då kan du ge laptopen till mig och du får min :).
<Ezim> swecarp, jag uppdaterat alltid efter installation
<Ezim> när alla uppdateringar är klara och om det behövs eventuell omstart
<Ezim> så gör jag det
<Ezim> sedan börjar det roliga
<Ezim> :)
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Haha :)
<Krawlezt> swecarp: DIST?
<swecarp> kurdistan super special:-)
<swecarp> nej kubuntu
<Krawlezt> Aha, fint )
<swecarp> Krawlezt:  kör du kubuntu
<Krawlezt> Nope, dock gillar jag det :)
<Ezim> Krawlezt, kubuntu är bäst. bara för folk som älskar sig själv.
<swecarp> har testat den ilive version och gillade utseendet samt möjligheten att göra den personlig
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Nja, jag gillar gnome mer :)
<Krawlezt> Debian 6 <3
<Ezim> galningarna här aka nördarna kör tilling :P
<swecarp> gnome classic gillade jag
<swecarp> gnome 3 var lite rörig för min del
<Krawlezt> Jag använder bara Gnome classic, därför jag gillar Debian. Jävla Unity kommer och förstör!
<swecarp> unity ser fint ut men jag gillade det inte
<Krawlezt> Unity är hemskt, får mardrömmar och ångest av det..
<Krawlezt> Jag använder LXDE/KDE hellre
<Krawlezt> Gnome, KDE, LXDE, XFCE sen kommer Unity
<swecarp> Ezim:  instaler crash igen
<swecarp> vid 80% färdigt
<Ezim> swecarp, har du webkameran eller liknande på?
<swecarp> inget sådant endast trådlös mus och tangent bord
<swecarp> kom till system ins 86% klart
<swecarp> gör en nytt försök kom på att jag hadde en avbruten usb kontakt som satti
<Ezim> så den krascha 86 %
<swecarp> den krashya vid 86%
<Ezim> swecarp, hur mycket ram har stationära?
<swecarp> har dubbla skärmar inkoplade kan det påverka
<swecarp> 1gb
<Ezim> okej hårdvaran är då inga problem
<swecarp> gör ett nytt försök
<Ezim> swecarp, har du testat "Safe Graphics Mode"?
<swecarp> när väljer jag det
<Ezim> swecarp, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Ezim> kan vara värt läsa på om olika bootoption
<Ezim> tror det är där skon klämmer för dig
<swecarp> startat om datorn verkar som den försöker starta kubuntu
<swecarp> kubuntu loggan är uppe
<swecarp> utan cd
<Ezim> swecarp, fungera det nu?
<swecarp> Ezim:  brukar det talång tids att starta kubuntu
<Ezim> swecarp, menar du efter installation
<Ezim> eller från cd?
<Ezim> jag kör liveusb men cd brukar i regel ta tid
<swecarp> det ser inte ut som det funkar har kört start bilden i 2min
<swecarp> startar om den och gör en ny instalation
<Ezim> swecarp, har du provat olika bootoption?
<swecarp> nej
<Ezim> nomodeset är en klassiker
<Ezim> brukar fungera för de flesta
<Ezim> eller acpi=off
<swecarp> olk
<Ezim> swecarp, kolla länken jag skicka latoxe :P
<swecarp> har kollat tänk på att jag är gammal fattar långsamt
<Ezim> swecarp, :) bra ursäkt.
<Ezim> Philip5, är också gammal, men han är latoxe nr1.
<Ezim> det är han som är kubuntu och kde experten
<Ezim> jag är bara lekman :P
<swecarp> kollar skivan nu innan jag botar från den
<swecarp> inga skiv bekymmer
<swecarp> Ezim:  tar det säkra före det osäkra kör nomod +acpi off
<Ezim> swecarp, det är bara experimentera
<Ezim> realubot framför allt har hjälpt många på forumet
<Ezim> via olika bootoption
<Ezim> jag endast fåtal
<swecarp> Ezim:  du har ett stort tålamod med mig  massa dumma frågor
<Ezim> swecarp, nej då. bara roligt hjälpa.
<swecarp> tack
<Ezim> det fräschar upp ens egna kunskap
<Ezim> swecarp, går det bra?
<swecarp> nu fick jag att en fil på cdn inte stämde nen jag tryckte retry och nu forsätter den
<Ezim> swecarp, fortsätter med installationen
<Ezim> eller?
<swecarp> Ezim:  inst fortsätter
<swecarp> går i från lite måste diska medans den instalerar
<einand> är frågan, skall på alla <3 dag middag med min tjej. Skall jag, eller skall jag inte ta med laptopen
<swecarp> einand:  ingen laptop
<einand> :(
<swecarp> Ezim:  det rullar på här får se hur det går
<einand> elak du är
<swecarp> einand:  en romatisk middag är vel vad hon förväntar sig
<einand> använder den ju inte på middagen, men till å från
<swecarp> einand:  du kan ju alltid streama en bra film
<einand> sticker utan
<swecarp> Ezim:  en liten fråga laptopen jag har är på 254 i ram fins det en möjlighet att instalera kubuntu på den
<swecarp> enligt kraven på hemsidan går det inte men du kanske vet om man kan lura det
<swecarp> Ezim:  OMSTART EFTER INSTALATION
<Ezim> swecarp, sorry tel.
<swecarp> Ezim:  kör uppdateringarna efter instalation nu
<Ezim> swecarp, nice så det fungera?
<Ezim> swecarp, nej installera ej laptop på så lite ram med kubuntu
<swecarp> japp kan ha varit den trasiga usb kontakten som satt kvar i datorn
<Ezim> jag hade rekommenderat lubuntu/crunchbang/puppylinux/slitaz på den bärbara
<Ezim> swecarp, trevligt att det fungerar till slut
<swecarp> ok får köra crunchbang på den med openbox
<Ezim> swecarp, bra val.
<swecarp> funkar perfect på en gammal lap från 2001
<Ezim> swecarp, crunchbang är bra grejer.
<swecarp> mycke pillande endel config att göra gällande menyer  och useende
<Ezim> swecarp, överkomligt.
<Ezim> har man lärt sig det en gång sitter sådant
<swecarp> japp men jag fick testa edel för att få det att funka gör inget om den krashar  har inget viktigt på den har den som back upp
<Ezim> swecarp, :) fråga Philip5 vad du kan göra efter uppdatering.
<Ezim> bland annat kde 4.8.0
<Ezim> samt andra godbitar
<swecarp> ja det skall jag gör
<Ezim> :P om latmasken inte orkar får vi ta det en annan gång
<swecarp> har endel program jag skall instalera bara
<Ezim> swecarp, själv har jag avinstallerat akonadi baserade program och även inaktiverat nepomuk samt förhindrat den från starta vid boot
<Ezim> tweakat lite
<Ezim> med kwin effekter så bootar jag upp runt 340 ram
<Ezim> det är okej :)
<swecarp> Ezim:  du skall änn en gång ha ett stort tack för din hjälp  du kommer att få en stor guld stjärna av mig
<Ezim> swecarp, np.
<Ezim> :) hmm skumt. philip5 verkar ha många nick.
<Ezim> eller så har han telepati med samtliga som loggade ut :P
<swecarp> va nu lämnade latmasken
<Ezim> Philip6, haha.
<tiina> Hejsan jag har fått något fel på min GIMP kan ej installera den på nytt men ej heller ta bort den??Kan ni hjälpa mig?
<Ezim> tiina, vad händer om du gör: sudo apt-get -f install
<tiina> ska kolla vänta
<Ezim> Philip6, :) jag för din reklam med självaste riddell.
<tiina> hände inget den byggde beroendeträd
<tiina> 0 på allt
<Ezim> tiina, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<tiina> ok
<tiina> inget
<Ezim> tiina, vad händer om du: sudo apt-get update
<Ezim> får du någon felmeddelande?
<tiina> nej
<Ezim> hmm: sudo apt-get autoremove
<tiina> ska prova
<Ezim> sudo apt-get clean och sudo apt-get autoclean
<Ezim> kan vara några paket som ställer till det
<tiina> hände inget 0 på allt
<tiina> ok
<tiina> inget
<swecarp> kolla pakethanteraren om det finns gimp filer kvar
<tiina> vilka filer ska tas bort? när jag försöker ta bort de där slår det på rött och säger att det inte går eller ska jag ta bort dem helt och hållet?
<swecarp> tabort helt och hållet
<tiina> det är som att det är en omöjlig situation att lösa nåt är trasigt men inga trasiga filer hittar jag?
<Ezim> tiina, fungera inget av ovannämnda?
<tiina> nej
<Ezim> tiina, sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<tiina> vilka gimp filer ska tas bort?
<Ezim> sudo apt-get update
<tiina> ok
<Ezim> tiina, prova om det inte hjälper finns en sista utväg.
<tiina> inget hände
<swecarp> Ezim:  problem i min ände ochså uppdateringen har tvär stannat kan jag göra en omstart och återuppta den sedan
<Ezim> swecarp, uppdatera du med muon?
<Ezim> borde nämnt muon som kommer med standard med kubuntu är rätt så keff
<Ezim> du borde kört sudo apt-get update
<Ezim> sedan sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ezim> swecarp, starta om det gör inget.
<Ezim> sedan kör från terminalen resterande
<swecarp> ok
<tiina> Vad gör jag nu som sista åtgärd?
<Ezim> tiina, fungera det inte ta bort igen?
<tiina> Vilka filer av GIMP ska tas bort?
<tiina> bara gimp är inte installerat men andra sorters gimp?
<tiina> blir rött ska jag ta bort de totalt?
<Ezim> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/y-ppa-manager
<Ezim> sudo apt-get update
<Ezim> sudo apt-get install y-ppa-manager
<Ezim> så startar du upp y-ppa manager
<Ezim> sedan går du in på advanced
<tiina> Vad är detta y-ppa mamger för något?
<Ezim> sedan kör du steg 2-4. en i taget.
<tiina> var finns att gå in på advanced?
<Ezim> tiina, webupd8 snubben gjort användbar gui for handskas med ppa
<Ezim> samt repo strul
<Ezim> tiina, du måste först installera den :).
<tiina> det kom massor på terminalen nu....är det klart nu eller?
<tiina> vad?
<Ezim> tiina, det är omöjligt för mig veta om det klart. det borde du märka på din sida.
<Ezim> om det är klart bör det finnas i program-menyn
<tiina> webupd8team menar du?
<tiina> jag förstår inte hur jag ska se att den är installerat nu?
<Ezim> tiina, den bör finnas i menyn om allt är klart
<tiina> vad för menar i för menyn? det kommer inte upp någonstans
<Ezim> tiina, vad kör du?
<tiina> Ezim: Hittade den i programkällor
<tiina> vad menar du kör?
<swecarp> Ezim:  fick köra en config i terminalen för att göra uppdateringarna
<tiina> ubuntu 11.10
<Ezim> swecarp, inga probs gör exakt som terminalen säger.
<tiina> kan jag nu installera gimp på nytt?
<Ezim> tiina, jag är värdelös på unity.
<swecarp> har gjort det den kör configen nu
<Ezim> någon som kan hjälpa henne navigera i unity?
<Ezim> swecarp, den ställer nu in paket va?
<swecarp> jjapp ställer paket nu
<swecarp> skall jag köra uppdate och uppgrade efter det
<realubot> Yo!
<Ezim> swecarp, yes sir.
<tiina> ska prova
<tiina> vad ska jag göra med gimp nu?
<tiina> var kan jag paste informationen?
<Ezim> tiina, kör 2-4 nu
<Ezim> sedan se om du kan få bort gimp
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/842024/ här kom svaren  när jag skulle installera gimp på nytt
<tiina> vad e 2-4 ?
<Philip5> swecarp: hur gick det med den där disken/partitionen som du inte kunde se i kubuntu?
<Ezim> tiina, har du öppnat yppa manager
<Ezim> ?
<Ezim> om inte så kan det vara bra start.
<tiina> ska kolla vänta
<swecarp> Philip5:  den finns nu när jag har instalerat kubuntu
<Philip5> swecarp: har du kört in det nu på riktigt? vilken version av kubuntu?
<tiina> Vad är det yppa manager??? kommer inte upp i menyn eller annastans heller
<swecarp> nu kör jag skarpt 11.10
<swecarp> harr presis startat om efter alla uppdateringar
<tiina> jag har ingen yppa manager?????
<Ezim> tiina, hmm jag vet ej vart den kan vara om du själv inte kan hitta den.
<Ezim> tiina, prova öppna från terminalen:
<tiina> vet inte ens vart jag ska leta????
<Ezim> skriv bara: y-ppa-manager
<Ezim> har du installerat så bör den ploppa upp som gubben ur lådan
<swecarp> Philip5:  skall instalera digicam gimp och lite annaTnu
<tiina> nu poppade den upp
<Ezim> swecarp, har du kollat med muon nu och kört uppdatering där?
<Ezim> för se för säkerhetsskull om allt är installerat
<Ezim> sedan kan du börja installera/avinstallera
<tiina> vad ska jag kolla i denna y-ppa-manager nu?
<Ezim> tiina, advanced
<Ezim> kör 2-4
<tiina> ok
<swecarp> Ezim:  skall kolla muon
<Ezim> en i taget och låt den köra klart varje ggr
<Ezim> du kommer få meddelande
<maxjezy> Philip5, wazza?
<tiina> alla rader i den eller?
<maxjezy> någon som sett CasperN idag?
<tiina> vad e 2-4???
<Philip5> swecarp: har Ezim visat hur du uppdaterar kde till senaste kde 4.8.0=
<Ezim> Philip5, haha jag överlåter åt dig.
<Philip5> ?
<Ezim> tiina, Scan and remove duplicate ...
<Ezim> det är nr 2
<Philip5> Ezim: fast det är ju du som ska visa dina skillz som l33t haxxor :D
<Ezim> så från 2-4 kör dessa alternativ
<tiina> warning couldnt find package list for ppa
<Ezim> Philip5, :) ska jag visa mina haxxor kunskaper genom lära honom lägga till ett ppa? :P
<swecarp> Philip5:  jag skall nu instalera lte program så jag kann komma igån med maskinen kör här i irc på lappen
<Ezim> tiina, du kör ju nr 1
<Philip5> Ezim: japp, det är väl lagom nivå ;)
<maxjezy> Ezim, är du kurden?
<Ezim> hmm jag tror tiina att du och jag ej förstår varandra riktigt :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad får dig att tro det? ;)
<Ezim> kommer nog bli gråhårig idag :)
<tiina> det var det jag frågade....står inga siffror på raderna?
<Ezim> maxjezy, de kallar mig messias, frälsaren och kärt barn har många namn.
<Philip5> maxjezy: märker du det på hans kurdiska dialekt här på irc? ;P
<Ezim> själv är jag alltet
<Ezim> tiina, rad nr2
<Ezim> till rad nr 4
<Ezim> jag har nu skrivit vad som står på nr 2
<tiina> har gjort det nnu
<Ezim> jag kan inte vara tydligaren än så
<Philip5> swecarp: hur känns det då? som ett kul experiment eller något som du kanske kommer fortsätta köra?
<Ezim> annars lär jag bli gråhårig
<tiina> vart har du skrivit vad som står rad 2?
<Ezim>  tiina, Scan and remove duplicate ...
<tiina> No duplicates found
<Ezim> tiina, duktigt kör nu rad 3 :)
<tiina> ok
<tiina> importing missing keys
<tiina> sedan?
<Ezim> tiina, är du redan klart med allt?
<tiina> ja
<swecarp> Philip5:  jag kjommer nog att köra det
<Philip5> swecarp: najs
<tiina> 2-4
<tiina> om du menade bara på advanced?
<Ezim> yes
<Ezim> konstigt för mig tog det längre tid
<Ezim> men om du är klar
<Ezim> prova nu ta bort gimp eller försök installera
<Ezim> sudo apt-get install gimp
<tiina> ok
<tiina> samma svar som jag paste för ett tag sedan här
<Ezim> tiina, har du synaptic installerad?
<tiina> Här är svaret:http://paste.ubuntu.com/842024/
<Ezim> prova fixa trasiga paket därifrån
<tiina> ja
<Ezim> eller så får du göra det via recovery mode
<tiina> det finns inga trasiga paket där???
<Ezim> dvs under boot får du hålla in shift
<Ezim> sedanfixa det den vägen
<tiina> recovery mode hur?
<Ezim> tiina, det bör finnas alternativ där som ger dig möjligheten fixa trasiga paket
<Ezim> beroenden osv
<swecarp> Philip5:  nu kör jag på kubuntumaskinen
<tiina> ja men hur kommer jag dit recovery mode?
<Ezim> jag skrev ju du håller in shift
<tiina> var finns den?
<Ezim> när du startar om
<tiina> ok ska prova tack
<Ezim> precis innan grup kommer ska du göra det
<tiina> ok
<maxjezy> Philip5, kollade host grejen
<maxjezy> uppsalabo, och student
<maxjezy> och KDE
<maxjezy> därför ja gissade på det
<Ezim> maxjezy, :) tyst på dig.
<maxjezy> så låter Ezim kurdiskt
<maxjezy> men samtidigt vore det fattigt av kurden att byta nick.
<maxjezy> jag vet inte vad ja ska tro
<swecarp> Ezim:  är det muon som är det man använder för program instalation
<Ezim> swecarp, jadå efter uppdatering och allt bör det vara helt okej
<Ezim> annars kan du installera synaptic
<Ezim> rekommenderar även gdebi
<swecarp> ok
<Ezim> qapt suger nämligen och är standard i kubuntu
<nikihr> Ezim: va tycker du om att kubuntu läggs ner?
<Ezim> nikihr, ska kubuntu läggas ner?
<nikihr> http://feber.se/pc/art/236126/canonical_lgger_ner_std_fr_kub/
<Ezim> nikihr, de slutar betala för riddell
<Johnny> Tjenare, har ett problem med en mail server här, har satt upp en zarafa problemet är som så att jag kan skicka mail utan problem
<Guest16221> men inkommande mail, dyker inte in i min inkorg.
<nikihr> Ezim: ;)
<Ezim> så kubuntu kommer efter 12.04 vara community projekt precis som edubuntu, lubuntu och xubuntu.
<Guest16221> öppnat upp port 143 för imap
<Ezim> om de lyckas stå upp så bra utan canonical pengar
<Guest16221> och den svarar vid telnet,
<Ezim> borde f-n kubuntu klara av. annars är det skandal.
<nikihr> Ezim: haha
<Ezim> nikihr, gör kubuntu mig besviken så finns debian :).
<nikihr> Ezim: så sant
<Ezim> nikihr, det låter jag framtide ezim handskas med :).
<realubot> nikihr: Varför sparar du inte bara pid:et i en variabel direkt efter?
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du testat blender 2.62?
<nikihr> realubot: ?
<Philip5> maxjezy: nepp, har inte kört blender på ett bra tag
<maxjezy> Philip5, finns ju massa nytt
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> iofs är det ju bara  RC
<maxjezy> men men, man hinner ju knappt med alla nya finesser
<maxjezy> tycker den känns galet snabb
<maxjezy> Cycles
<Philip5> maxjezy: du har ju lite fläskigare gpu nu för tiden än när du körde det på din netbook
<Ezim> maxjezy, du kör ju senaste blender hela tiden. utvecklingsversionen.
<Ezim> om det är ppa du kör
<maxjezy> Ezim, inte RC'n
<maxjezy> jag kör ppa
<maxjezy> men den från blender är nyare
<maxjezy> eller, ska se efter
<maxjezy> Ezim, du hade rätt
<maxjezy> ppa är nyare än RC från hemsidan
<maxjezy> Ezim, nu vet jag iaf att du är kurd
<maxjezy> vågar satsa min aj-phone på det
<Ezim> maxjezy, :).
<maxjezy> aj-phone är en gammal moddad nokia 3310
<maxjezy> vid högtalaren sitter en liten tunn spik
<maxjezy> så när man sätter den mot örat låter det "aj"
<maxjezy> eventuellt blir man halvt döv också
<maxjezy> jag har helt klart tappat 65% av min populäritet i den här kanalen
<maxjezy> ingen skrattar åt mina skämt längre
<maxjezy> :/
 * maxjezy går och skär sig
<Ezim> maxjezy, :) jag kollar på eurotalk.
<maxjezy> en bit gurka
<maxjezy> Ezim, så fotboll är viktigare än människor i din närhet
<maxjezy> som både visar ömhet, kärlek och passion
<Ezim> maxjezy, :) nästan.
<maxjezy> en dag som denna
<maxjezy> trodde vi var ett team
 * maxjezy får se sig om efter nya homies
<maxjezy> einand, wazzap?
<maxjezy> är det någon som har äldre datorer och vill ha ram-minne?
<maxjezy> jag har 4x64MB specialminnen
<maxjezy> och 2x1GB andra minnen
<maxjezy> sista gången jag frågar för sen åker de ner i grannens brevlåda
<bittin> maxjezy, är det några SD 133 SDram?
<maxjezy> jag vet inte
<maxjezy> jag tar en bild så får du se
<bittin> hm k
<bittin> do so
<maxjezy> har även lite grafikkort osv
<bittin> maxjezy, nåt coolt med PCI?
<maxjezy> tvkort
<maxjezy> osv
<maxjezy> jag vet inte alls
<maxjezy> kan ta bilder och visa, jag kan inget om hårdvara
<bittin> :p
<bittin> vill eventuellt ha nåt
<bittin> vart bor du?
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=26532
<maxjezy> nej, jag kan posta det gratis
<bittin> snällt
<maxjezy> om det inte blir allt för dyrt
<maxjezy> skickar inte datorskal gratis om man säger så
<maxjezy> har sjukt mycket hårdvara här iaf
<maxjezy> hårddiskar osv
<maxjezy> men dom kan ja ta en slant för (postkostnad)
<bittin> dom där minnena såg inte jätteintressant
<maxjezy> dom är gamla som gatan
<bittin> men om du har nåt stort SD 133 ram
<bittin> så kan det vara intressant
<bittin> eller nåt coolt PCI grafikkort
<maxjezy> ja ska kika
<bittin> eller nåt roligt orginal program
<bittin> maxjezy, du får gärna fota allt du kan tänkas bli av med
<maxjezy> program har jag dåligt med
<maxjezy> något adobe 5.5 program
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=26533
<maxjezy> där är de andra ram-minnena
<maxjezy> de är typ 1gb styck tror jag
<maxjezy> eller 512mb
<maxjezy> inte lägre
<maxjezy> tror de va 1gb.are
<maxjezy> men de kanske man kan googla på
<maxjezy> va de är för sort osv
<Silasle> Den verkar det vara: http://www.dustinhome.se/kingston-1gb-memory-module-kfj2847-1g/product/5010088293
<bittin> 1 Gig DDR
<bittin> http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/81095-kingston_1024mb_ddr_pc3200_400mhz_cl3
<bittin> dom snor jag gärna av dig :p
<bittin> iofs duger nog 300mhz minnen i den datorn jag har som kör DDR :p
<bittin> men om du ger bort dom tar jag dom gärna :p
<maxjezy> jo, de var tanken
<maxjezy> kanske kan pimpa någon gammal dator lite iaf
<maxjezy> här kommer ett grafikkort och ett tvkort
<maxjezy> tv-in kort
<maxjezy> finns sladd till det
<bittin> tv kort klarar jag mig utan
<bittin> svtplay, tv4play osv och torrents duger för mig
<bittin> men tar gärna dom där DDR minnena allafall för att ersätta till snabbare minnen i min iMac G5
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=26535
<maxjezy> bittin, kan användas för att tippa vhs och koppla in kameror i med
<maxjezy> rippa
<maxjezy> det röda kortet är tvkort
<bittin> inget intresse av det där tyvärr
<maxjezy> det andra vet ja inte alls va de är för skit
<maxjezy> finns lite processorer med
<maxjezy> p4:or osv
<bittin> ett gammalt AGP grafikkort
<bittin> :o dom tar jag gärna
<maxjezy> de ska vara geforce
<bittin> skippar det
<maxjezy> bittin, så du vill ha ram-minnena, dom nyare
<Silasle> Står ju ingen användbar info på det kortet :(
<maxjezy> och processorer?
<maxjezy> Silasle, näe
<bittin> yes
<maxjezy> de finns bara massa skit-text på dem
<maxjezy> siffror och bajs
<bittin> samlar på processorer :p
<maxjezy> bittin, ok, då lägger jag undan dem till dig och kastar resten
<Silasle> Iofs, jag behöver inget grafikkort :p
<bittin> maxjezy, perfa :>
<maxjezy> finns helt oanvända numpad med
<maxjezy> och ritplatta
<bittin> är det nån rolig ritplatta med usb som inte är jättestor?
<maxjezy> A3
<Silasle> Ritplatta låter kul. Vilken?
<maxjezy> usb
<maxjezy> jadu, typ en sån där grå variant
<maxjezy> nypris är 1500
<bittin> ah jo verkar vara för stor
<maxjezy> jag har använt den typ tio minuter
<bittin> har en sådan i källaren :p
<maxjezy> Silasle, den har batteri i pennan
<maxjezy> :(
<maxjezy> noob-stuff
<Silasle> Hmm, har du nåt namn på den?
<maxjezy> japp fast den ligger i dotterns rum som sover just nu
<Silasle> Ok
<maxjezy> i ett skåp där
<maxjezy> den har iaf två lägen
<maxjezy> för bredskärm och fyrkant skärm
<maxjezy> scrollers
<maxjezy> för att höja och sänka volym
<maxjezy> scrolla hemsidor
<maxjezy> och knappar och skit
<Silasle> Bara för penna antar jag?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> har två netbooks med, i nästan nyttskick
<maxjezy> dvs, helt repfria osv
<maxjezy> har typ 200 kg hårdvara som ja inte pallar ha
<bittin> om dom också är gratis tar jag en :D
<Silasle> Stort hus? :p
<maxjezy> bittin, näe men en billig slant
<maxjezy> liten lägenhet
<maxjezy> alla garderober är fulla med datorer
<maxjezy> och skärmar
<bittin> ah då skippar jag nog det
<bittin> kanske köper en 23-24e då jag har pengar om billigt är jättebilligt
<maxjezy> bittin, ok
<maxjezy> vi kan prata då
<bittin> typ 3-400
<maxjezy> jag vill bara veta vad ja ska slänga imorgon
<bittin> men antar dom  är värda mer
<maxjezy> jo de kosta 4500 st
<maxjezy> iofs, en var billigare
<bittin> så tror jag skippar dom
<maxjezy> 800 kanske
<bittin> men tar gärna alla roliga strö saker du kan bli av med gratis :p
<maxjezy> ja, allt annat är gratis
<Silasle> Bygg en sån istället för att sälja: http://carbontablet.blogspot.com/
<maxjezy> förutom skärmarna osv
<maxjezy> det som väger
<maxjezy> jag har en DELL trinitron skärm
<maxjezy> väger typ 50 kg
<bittin> klarar mig
<maxjezy> 17#
<maxjezy> 17"
<maxjezy> as-bra bild
<bittin> tror jag kan hitta skärmar i Stockholm med
<maxjezy> :P
<Silasle> Var bor du förresten?
<maxjezy> jo, fast de här kosta satans mycket på sin tid
<maxjezy> sundsvall
<Silasle> Ok, lite långt bort ;)
<maxjezy> finns även kameror
<maxjezy> om någon vill meka
<maxjezy> en har objektivet fucka på
<maxjezy> så det bara ger oskärpa
<maxjezy> 12megapixels
<bittin> låter sköj
<maxjezy> kanske ska ta en bild på allt skit istället tillsammans
<maxjezy> imorrn
<bittin> gört
<bittin> skriv en lista eller ta bilder
<maxjezy> har typ 15 mobiltelefoner också
<maxjezy> vissa helt oanvända nästan
<bittin> antar att det inte är häftiga Android lurar
<Silasle> Canon kompaktkameror skulle kunna vara intressant, så kan man lägga in CHDK :)
<maxjezy> har en CANON CYBERSHOT
<maxjezy> om de nu heter så
<bittin> själv har jag ingen digital kamera alls, så nån med inte för mycket symptom  hade vart trevligt
<maxjezy> de har alla lite syntom
<Silasle> cybershot är sony
<maxjezy> funkar om man skruvar lite
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> vad heter canons?
<maxjezy> ja är nästan säker på att det är canon
<Silasle> powershot och ixus
<maxjezy> cancershot?
<maxjezy> ska se efter imorrn
<bittin> är det nån telefon som har 3g?
<bittin> o bra batteri
<maxjezy> jo visst
<maxjezy> nästan en helt ny samsung
<maxjezy> slide
<bittin> så kanske jag är intresserad som reserv
<maxjezy> den har virus
<maxjezy> skärmen blir uppåner
<maxjezy> svartvit
<maxjezy> och bakåfram
<bittin> borde gå o installera om
<maxjezy> men helt funktionell annars
<maxjezy> det ja tänkte var att om någon gillar och skriva osv
<maxjezy> skruva
<bittin> ah inte så jättemycket :p
<maxjezy> originaldvd filmer?
<maxjezy> disney
<maxjezy> helt oanvända
<bittin> det klarar jag mig utan
<bittin> eller berors på vad är det för filmer?
<maxjezy> kan säkert lägga ut de på något barnforum
<bittin> jo
<maxjezy> björnbröder, hitta slemmo, dansande pingviner
<maxjezy> osv
<bittin> typ http://www.viforaldrar.se/forum/amne/
<maxjezy> är medlem i lite såna forum
<maxjezy> ska kolla imorgon
<bittin> k
<maxjezy> ska rensa ur lägenheten totalt
<bittin> bättre nån med barn får dom, för mig duger mina piratkopior :p
<maxjezy> mitt ungdomliga liv som skrotsamlare ska vara förbi
<maxjezy> har iofs en nokia N82
<maxjezy> tror ja de heter
<maxjezy> halvsmart är den ju
<maxjezy> ingen touch
<maxjezy> finns skal att köpa på tradera
<maxjezy> så blir den som ny
<maxjezy> för 90 kr
<bittin> kanske kan vara trevlig som reservtelefon, vill ha nåt med bättre batteritid än min ZTE Skate
<maxjezy> http://st2.gsmarena.com/vv/pics/nokia/nokia-n82-05.jpg
<maxjezy> den har värdelös batteritid
<maxjezy> någon bugg
<bittin> ah
<maxjezy> bra kamera och lite som en dator är den iaf
<bittin> såg ju inte så hemsk ut annars
<maxjezy> en kass dator :P
<maxjezy> den där är ju repfri
<maxjezy> men köper man ett nytt skal så
<maxjezy> blir den as-nice
<bittin> hål i skalet?
<black-rose> fad
<maxjezy> sand-repat skal/skärmskal
<bittin> ah
<maxjezy> blästermäster telefon
<bittin> :>
<bittin> ah du får gärna skicka över lite roligt skrot
<maxjezy> tänkte först lägga de på tradera, men vilket jävla jobb för att ge tradera massa pengar
<maxjezy> näe, kika lite film
<maxjezy> bbl!
<bittin> ok
<bittin> aja du får gärna kolla upp vad allt du vill bli av med o fota imorgon, så kan jag välja vad jag vill ha o ge dig min adress
<maxjezy> jepp
<maxjezy> skiter i filmen, gör något vettigt istället
<maxjezy> topmodell sverige lixom
<maxjezy> knappt en film
<einand> maxjezy: inget
<bittin> :D
<maxjezy> einand, snabbt svarat
<maxjezy> :)
<einand> maxjezy: vart och ätit alla <3 dag middag ju
<bittin> maxjezy, nepp men fota / skriv upp allt då kan tänkas ge bort gratis mot gratisfrakt så tar jag nog endel
<Ezim> einand, du vet att den nya nvidia 295.17 :) har bra överraskning för er optimus användare
<maxjezy> ah, va blev det
<einand> Ezim: vad då?
<Ezim> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-295.20-driver.html
<bittin> en sålänge vill jag bara ha lite DDR ram
<Ezim> "Added a "--no-opengl-files" option to nvidia-installer to allow installation of the driver without OpenGL files that might conflict with already installed OpenGL implementations."
<bittin> eventuellt en kamera som funkar och en halv okej mobil med bra batteritid
<einand> Ezim: ser inget nytt?
<ePax> 0_o
<ePax> Är det sant det här jag läser på nätet att Sverige har skrivit på ACTA lagen?
<maxjezy> ePax, länk?
<einand> ePax: var ju länge sedan sverige gjorde det
<maxjezy> sverige är gay och efter
<maxjezy> så de var ju inte oväntat
<Ezim> einand, :) okej då säger vi så.
<ericus> Hej! Någon som har en rekommendation på en ultrabook som fungerar bra out of the box med Ubuntu?
<einand> ericus: tyvär, det existerar inte
<ericus> Min netbook är döende :/
<ePax> maxjezy: http://www.dn.se/nyheter/politik/sverige-skrev-under-acta-avtalet
<ericus> einand: vad baserar du detta på?
<ePax> hemskt
<ePax> Jag trodde att bara USA kunde skriva på nåt sånt eller kina kanske
<maxjezy> ePax, hur påverkar det oss laglydiga piratkopierare då?
<einand> ericus: erfarenhet
<maxjezy> vi som bara delar med oss av egenproducerad film
<ericus> av alla?
<einand> maxjezy: Er som piratkopierar kommer det nog inte påverka, dock alla som är laglydiga
<maxjezy> einand, handlar det om informations-spaning?
<maxjezy> eller är det old-fashion knacka dörr (sparka in)
<einand> maxjezy: handlar mer om definitionen på vad som är piratkopierat
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> well, de kan dom debatera
<maxjezy> Philip5, hade du 6 nyss?
<einand> det är nog en av internets hemskate lagar
<einand> 21:30:31 -!- Philip6 is now known as Philip5
<ePax> maxjezy: Det "DU" kanske "TROR" är laglig kopiering kan komma att inte vara det heller... eftersom ACTA lagen definerrar inte "intellectual property" = immateriella / intelektuella rättigheter vilket innebär i sin tur att även om du kopierar en spalt från någon sida så kan du bli stämd
<einand> ePax: inte i sverige, eftersom citaträtten är starkare
<coobra> hoy
<maxjezy> ePax, ok
<Ezim> yes kubuntu gänget har nu fixat värdelösa gtk3 int.
<maxjezy> einand, ok
<ePax> einand: Är du säker på det?
<maxjezy> ePax, einand är ju piratpartist
<coobra> musikprogram man kan spela till shoutcast i ubuntu  :/
<maxjezy> han vet allt om allt som rör allt om sånt
<einand> ePax: nja inte 100% säker eftersom det inte finns några predjukat ännnu
<coobra> någon som kan ett
<maxjezy> coobra, winamp?
<ePax> einand: Men logiskt tänkt är att om man har skrivit på någonting så ska det gälla så som det är definerat.
<bittin> har för mig det går i mixxx
<einand> ePax: jag tror inte någon kommer bli fälld för det.
<maxjezy> coobra, http://code.google.com/p/rhythmbox-shoutcast/
<ePax> einand: Det kanske det inte blir men det är så odemokratiskt så det stinker... och med ACTA har man rätt med att stänga av vem som helst och vilken sida som helst från internet... freedom of speach?
<ePax> a ja
<coobra> maxjezy: nice
<swecarp> en lycklig kubuntu användare har anlänt
<einand> ePax: japp, acta har riktigt hemska saker
<ePax> mmm brb
<einand> ePax: dock så ändra dom sig om att stänga av vem som helst. Måste väl till en domstol?
<Ezim> swecarp, nice.
<swecarp> Philip5:  jag får inte kdenlive att funka det är någon fil som saknas mltś sdl modulen
<tiina> Hejsan jag var här förut för jag har problem med gimp beroende problem eller koflikter inom gimp...jag kan inte fixa det har försökt hur ska jag göra?
<coobra> maxjezy:  det är att man bara kan spela shoutcast men inte strema till
<tiina> Kan ngn GIMP problem?
<Philip5> swecarp: kör du någon ppa eller bara vanliga med kubuntu?
<maxjezy> coobra, är det servern du vill åt?
<maxjezy> eller playern
<swecarp> Philip5: körde inte ppa körde synapticen
<maxjezy> http://www.shoutcast.com/broadcast-tools
<maxjezy> där finns ju lite linuxgrejer med
<maxjezy> well, nu ska jag inkassera massage
<Ezim> swecarp, kolla PM.
<Ezim> tiina, ännu inte fixad?
<Ezim> hur har du lyckats trassla till det?
<tiina> Nej det är samma fel eller konflikter i gimp som förut
<Ezim> om varken update/upgrade säger något förfaller det för mig vara helt overkligt att du ej kan ta bort/installera gimp
<Krawlezt> tiina: Tanka hem Photoshop 7
<tiina> det går inte????
<Krawlezt> Jo?
<Ezim> tiina, då hade du inte kunnat köra update/upgrade utan att det klagas
<tiina> eller ska jag TA BORT DE TOTALT?
<Ezim> sudo apt-get reinstall gimp
<Ezim> vad får du för svar?
<Krawlezt> tiina: Ta bort gimp och tanka hem Photoshop 7 och lev lycklig i alla din dar
<Ezim> sedan kan du köra sudo apt-get remove gimp
<tiina> okey men när jag är i synaptic och ska installera/ta bort blir det rött
<tiina> har också provart
<Krawlezt> sudo apt-get autoremove gimp
<Ezim> tiina, jag har aldrig varit med om att det har krånglat så. då har man ändå hjälpt en hel del.
<tiina> låsfil kommer ej åt
<Krawlezt> rm -rf */
<Ezim> återigen med beroende/konflikt så ska det ej vara möjligt köra normal update/upgrade
<Ezim> tiina, har du låst gimp?
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Inte? Jag har fått gimp att krångla, dock pysslade jag mycket med GimpShop då
<Ezim> Krawlezt, tiina försöker avinstallera gimp.
<tiina> inte vad jag vet??
<Ezim> jag har ej tagit ställning för/mot hur bra gimp är
<Krawlezt> Jaha
<Ezim> tiina, det märker du i synaptic.
<Krawlezt> tiina: Hittar du till terminalen?
<tiina> Jag har inte gimp installerat står det men varför kan jag inte installera den heller?
<Krawlezt> Jaha
<Ezim> låser man ska gimp teoretisk ej kunna uppdateras heller
<Ezim> eller tas bort.
<Krawlezt> Så går det när man inte kör autoremove
<tiina> hur installerar jag gimp
<Ezim> tiina, jag har installerat och avinstallera här några ggr utan problem.
<tiina> en fil togs bort med autoremove
<Ezim> tiina, sudo apt-get install gimp
<tiina> jag med förut men inte denna gång??
<Krawlezt> sudo apt-get autoremove gimp sen sudo apt-get upgrade sen sudo apt-get update sen sudo apt-get install gimp
<Krawlezt> Tada
<tiina> kommer samma svar som jag paste förut in om det också?? Ska jag paste på nytt svaret på terminalen?
<tiina> Krawlezt har provat allt det där
<Krawlezt> Vad händer när du gör det där tiina?
<tiina> går inte kan ej installera på nytt eller ta bort
<tiina> konflikter och beroende fel
<Krawlezt> p.g.a.?
<Krawlezt> pastebin.com
<Ezim> tiina, ja, allt som jag hjälpt dig med skulle löst dessa problem.
<Ezim> återigen med dessa problem ska det ej vara möjligt uppdatera/uppgradera
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/842196/
<Ezim> så jag förstår inte hur du ej kan få någon klagomål när du kör update och upgrade
<tiina> ja med
<ePax> Ezim: Det är någon bibliotek som fattas...
<tiina> kolla svaret på PASTE
<Ezim> tiina, kör sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-0
<tiina> ok
<Ezim> prova sedan installera gimp: sudo apt-get install gimp
<tiina> Det är redan den senaste versionen
<Krawlezt> tiina: Vad händer om du skriver gimp i terminalen?
<tiina> provar
<swecarp> Philip5:  jag har fixat kdenlive nu funkar den tror jag
<ePax> tiina: apt-get clean
<ePax> apt-get update
<ePax> apt-get install python-gtk2
<ePax> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Ezim> ePax, hmm som byggberoende nämner den inte python-gtk2
<tiina> samma svar som jag paste
<ePax> apt-get clean och sedan apt-get install gimp
<ePax> Ezim: Det är 1 min att skriva in alla kommando. Skadar ej att prova.
<Ezim> ePax, np. bra att du hjälper. tycker bara det konstigt att den ens klagar på beroende.
<tiina> allt är det senaste verisonen????
<Ezim> E: Kunde inte korrigera problemen, du har hållt tillbaka trasiga paket. <<---- detta skulle de kommandon jag kom med tidigare idag löst
<Ezim> samt även synaptic och recovery mode
<tiina> inget har hänt
<tiina> det var samma fel efter recovery
<ePax> sudo apt-get remove --purge gimp
<ePax> Funkar det?
<tiina> ska prova
<tiina> Det TOG bort gimp
<tiina> 1 fil togs bort
<ePax> ok
<ePax> sudo apt-get clean
<ePax> sudo apt-get update
<ePax> install gimp igen
<tiina> clean hände inget med
<ePax> tiina: det ska det inte heller göra det "resnar typ apt cache"
<ePax> brb tvättstugan
<tiina> Tyvärr.....samma meddelandet som innan
<Ezim> tiina, :) du gav mig lust ha den senaste stabila gimp.
<Ezim> även om det inte hjälper dig
<tiina> ok
<ePax> har du installerat python
<tiina> det senaste finns redan
<ePax> ananrs prova med aptitude
<tiina> hur med aptitude?
<ePax> apt-get install aptitude
<ePax> aptitude install eller remove gimp
<ePax> brb tvättstugan
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<tiina> ja tack men vad är aptitude install?
<maxjezy> aptitude är en pakethanterare som apt-get
<maxjezy> fast lite smartare
<maxjezy> installera den med apt-get
<maxjezy> först
<tiina> okey hur lyder kommandot då?
<maxjezy> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<maxjezy> när det är klart
<maxjezy> så kan du starta aptitude programmet i terminalen
<tiina> ok
<maxjezy> sudo aptitude
<maxjezy> eller installera rakt av med sudo aptitude install (program)
<tiina> finns redan det senaste
<maxjezy> senaste aptitude?
<tiina> Ja
<maxjezy> ok, bra..
<maxjezy> normalt i senare versioner finns inte aptituyde
<maxjezy> du kör en gammal buntu?
<tiina> nej
<maxjezy> skumt.
<maxjezy> du har säkert installerat den en gång redan
<maxjezy> starta aptitude nu
<maxjezy> kolla runt, lär känna aptitude som din egen hund
<maxjezy> när du väl känner aptitude kommer du aldrig mer behöva fråga här inne om hur du ska göra
<maxjezy> annars använder du bara synaptic
<maxjezy> typ same shit
<tiina> är det ett program? hur kommer jag åt det?
<tiina> hur bootar jag ubuntu?
<tiina> förlorar man allt på datorn då?
<maxjezy> vad kör du nu?
<tiina> 11.10
<maxjezy> ubuntu?
<maxjezy> då är det ju redan bootat?
<tiina> laddade ubuntu 11.10 på usb stickan på nytt ifall
<tiina> men jag vill ju ha gimp och det verkar inte finnas någon lösning
<maxjezy> gimp är väl installerat som default?
<maxjezy> eller har de slopat det?
<tiina> ja men vilken gimp är default???
<tiina> det är ju det som är problemet
<tiina> går inte installera gimp eller ta bort gimp
<maxjezy> tiina, verkar som du pajjat ditt system på nått sätt
<tiina> jag håller på med bilder jätte mycket det har alltid fungerat klockrent sedan hardys tid.....första gången nåt är fel med gimp
<tiina> så om jag installerar ubuntu på nytt är det densamma som att boota?
<maxjezy> det ska helt klart gå att lösa utan att installera om ubuntu
<maxjezy> boota är typ  "starta"
<maxjezy> det är inte samma sak som att installera
<tiina> jag har provat allt jag kan komma på med beroenden och konflikter och trasiga och u ppdatera och uppgradera
<maxjezy> tiina, ja, installera om är ingen dum idee kanske
<maxjezy> ibland kan de gå fortare än att lösa befintliga problem
<tiina> men då förlorar jag allt i datorn ju
<maxjezy> bara göra en backup på /home
<maxjezy> eller installera vid sidan av det operativsystemet
<tiina> när den nyare ubuntu versionen kommer kan man få gimp funka med den uppgraderingen då?
<maxjezy> och kopiera över filerna i nya ubuntu sen
<tiina> hur installerar man vid sidan av det operativa systemet?
<maxjezy> bara installera som vanligt
<maxjezy> den kommer fråga om du vill skriva över allt
<maxjezy> eller lägga vid sidan av
<maxjezy> kanske inte just så
<maxjezy> men du kommer förstå vad du ska göra
<tiina> så då kommer jag ha 2 ubuntu på hårddisken ? hur tar man bort det gamla sedan?
<maxjezy> formaterar den partitionen
<tiina> ahhhaaa....
<maxjezy> med gparted
<maxjezy> tex
<maxjezy> easy game
<tiina> ok ska prova ohhhhh...jag jobbar med bilder och massor hoppas jag gör rätt
<maxjezy> ubuntu i sig tar ju inte mycket plats
<maxjezy> har du stor hårddisk kan det lika gärna ligga kvar
<tiina> okey
<maxjezy> kan vara smart med 2 Operativsyustem
<maxjezy> om ena crashar helt kan du få åtkomst från det andra
<maxjezy> och hämta filer och slänga på usb
<maxjezy> eller bränna
<tiina> hmmmmm ja en bra ide kanske...fast ubuntu har ju blivit så stabilt och fint
<maxjezy> tiina, njae, buggar kommer alltid finnas
<maxjezy> jag har tre operativsystem
<maxjezy> har man som sagt stor hårddisk är det inget problem
<tiina> okey...hejdå försöker fixa detta med boota allt.....
<maxjezy> jag litar inte alls på varken linux, windows.
<tiina> tack
<maxjezy> nemas problemas!
<Ezim> fasiken vad mycket byggberoende gimp behöver för knåda
<Ezim> vette tusan om det värt besväret
<maxjezy> Ezim, näe fan, gimp i sig är inte ens värt besväret
<maxjezy> blender är bättre
<Ezim> maxjezy, haha. töst.
<maxjezy> Ezim, ett bildprogram som inte ens har vettig 3D
<maxjezy> 90 tal
<maxjezy> sen är det så jävla jobbigt med markering osv
<maxjezy> har man väl användt lasso-tool
<maxjezy> så får man aldrig bort skiten
<maxjezy> en hel vetenskap att lära sig photoshop och gimp
<maxjezy> sen i slutändan, vad ska man med dem till?
<Ezim> cool sida man aldrig besökt: http://svenskubuntu.wordpress.com/
<maxjezy> samma med dom där officepaketen
<maxjezy> vem skriver idag?
<maxjezy> blender gör samma saker som office fast bättre
<maxjezy> kalkyler i 3D
<maxjezy> diagram som får diagram att se ut som telefonstolpar
<maxjezy> mest störande programmen som följer med alla linuxdistar är dom där office varianterna
<Ezim> maxjezy, majoriteten skriver nog :).
<Ezim> maxjezy, du är bra på marknadsföra blender :P.
<Ezim> maxjezy, om du märkt så har Philip5 börjat ignorera det som skrivs.
<Ezim> :P vilken latoxe
<Ezim> maxjezy, Philip5 klarar inte av hantera positiv beröm han får från kubuntu gänget :P. ensamräv.
<Ezim> nehe :) ni är båda tråkiga
<maxjezy> Ezim, ska du säga
<maxjezy> fotbollstorsken
<maxjezy> du satt och totaldissa mig mitt på kärlekens dag
<Ezim> maxjezy, andra behöver också få kärlek :).
<Ezim> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.0/ChangeLog-3.2.6
<Ezim> för alla intresserade
<Ezim> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2.6-precise/CHANGES  mer lättbegripligt
<maxjezy> ah jo jo!
<Ezim> maxjezy, säger dig väldigt mycket. inte sant? :)
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> Ezim, det säger mig, bla bla bla
<maxjezy> sen, buggy bla bla
<Ezim> maxjezy, haha.
<Ezim> maxjezy, med andra ord en perkele
<maxjezy> typ
<maxjezy> ubuntu borde satsa på lite snygga wallpapers
<maxjezy> det hade hottat upp ubuntu enormt
<maxjezy> kan man söka pengar från canonical
<maxjezy> som frilans typ
<maxjezy> jag kan fixa feta wallpapers för 10 000KR
<maxjezy> tycker alltid ubuntu haft sämsta wallpapers
<maxjezy> får windows ökensand att se sexigt ut
<maxjezy> http://windowsdesktopwallpapers.com/files/windows-xp-default[18].jpg
<maxjezy> typ den
<Ezim> maxjezy, :) prova kontakta canonical.
<maxjezy> Nafallo, är du på jobbet?
<maxjezy> kan du skicka ett MEMO till bossen att han kan ringa mig?
<maxjezy> shit va buggig KDE panelen är
<maxjezy> där var gnome lite stabilare
<maxjezy> inte för att buggen är så störande men
<Nafallo> maxjezy: nej
<maxjezy> inte på jobbet?
<Nafallo> maxjezy: ehrm... KDE?
<Ezim> maxjezy, det skulle ppa jag visa löst.
<maxjezy> eller inte MEMO?
<Nafallo> vi kor gnome
<maxjezy> Ezim, inte min bugg
<Nafallo> dessutom lar inte mina managers vara av mycket hjalp for dig :-P
<Ezim> maxjezy, du kan ju alltid besöka kubuntu kanalen och fråga om hjälp.
<maxjezy> ok, well, it was worth a try
<Ezim> finns de som kan detta väldigt bra
<maxjezy> Ezim, ok, jag ger de 60 sekunder
<maxjezy> tror du de klarar svara mig på den tiden?
<maxjezy> vad heter programflikarna
<maxjezy> på engelska
<maxjezy> software tabs?
<maxjezy> in the panel?
<maxjezy> testar det
<maxjezy> alla har satt mig på /ignore
<Ezim> maxjezy, jag jävlades med dig. prova om du föredrar aktivitetshanteraren med bara ikoner...
<Ezim> så tar du bort nuvarande aktivitetshanteraren.
<maxjezy> iofs!
<Ezim> maxjezy, :) det fungerar nog bra.
<Ezim> testa och är du inte nöjd får du pengar från mark
<maxjezy> Markslap, ?
<mewmin> ======????????????????
<maxjezy> mewmin, ?
<mewmin> maxjezy: !!!!!!!!
<maxjezy> what's cranking?
<Ezim> maxjezy, du får nog vänta på att yoel får svar uppströms.
<Ezim> buggen är kde orienterad och inte kubuntu specifik
<mewmin> maxjezy: cinet är slut
<mewmin> vinet*
<mewmin> sux
<maxjezy> Ezim, ser du hur bra jag säljer in blender nu?
<maxjezy> i Kubuntu
<maxjezy> mewmin, aha
<maxjezy> då får du gå på hallonsaft resterande stund?
<Ezim> maxjezy, haha du är bäst.
<mewmin> yeah.
<mewmin> hallonsaft
<maxjezy> Ezim, yep
<Ezim> maxjezy, du äger på #kubuntu
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> Philip5, tönten vågar ej besöka #kubuntu-devel
<maxjezy> Philip5 har helt tappat fotfästet
<maxjezy> jag vet inte vad som hänt
<maxjezy> tjata på mig i flera år om att skaffa kubuntu
<maxjezy> när jag gör det så ser jag inga glädjetårar
<maxjezy> bör vi oroa oss?
<maxjezy> han kanske har börjat missbruka gnome?
<Ezim> maxjezy, det kan mycket möjligt vara så.
<Ezim> han kanske aldrig ens använt kubuntu eller kde :P.
<Ezim> ville bara lura oss :P
<Ezim> maxjezy, :) tur att man är flexibel och van testa DE.
<Philip5> Ezim: nu har jag ju kollat på film
<Ezim> Philip5, tss.
<Ezim> :P Philip5 kommentar
<Philip5> Ezim: och nu när du är bad ass l33t paket haxxor så borde väl du hjälpa kubuntu teamet
<Ezim> Philip5, problemet är att jag är långt ifrån lika bra som dig
<Philip5> du lär dig väl resten på en fikarast
<Ezim> sedan måste jag ha riktigt namn och sådan trams
<Ezim> sådant vill jag hålla inne med för nu
<Philip5> vadå för riktigt namn?
<Ezim> Philip5, jag kan väl inte heta Ez im Kurdistan
<Ezim> :) Jag är Kurdistan
<Philip5> vet inte om det är något krav på det
<Ezim> Philip5, trodde det.
<Philip5> inte vad jag vet
<Ezim> Philip5, du som skapa ppa stod det inte något om riktiga uppgifter dvs namn?
<Ezim> om inte så kan jag hjälpa till
<Ezim> men varför gör inte du?
<Philip5> däremot så att du är du vilket bevisas med gpg-nyckel som man måste kunna signera
<Philip5> har jag inte tänkt på om det gör
<Philip5> du vet ju varför jag inte gör det än
<Philip5> du talar ju alltid om det för mig och alla varför ;)
<Ezim> Philip5, varför gör du inte det än?
<Ezim> helt seriöst och inte skämt
<Philip5> jag är ju lat ju
<Ezim> Philip5, tss. jag skriver så för jävlas.
<Philip5> debian vill ju att jag ska hjälpa dem
<Ezim> Philip5, du har en av de mest aktiva ppa och du är lat?
<Philip5> ska hjälpa alla... inte lätt att vara till lags
<Ezim> Philip5, det beror på att du är grym därför.
<Ezim> Philip5, du ska vara hedrad och smickrad.
<Ezim> Philip5, :) du kör ju kubuntu och brinner för kubuntu.
<Ezim> tror teamet behöver dig mer än någonsin efter 12.04
<Philip5> och dig
<Ezim> Philip5, :) jag kommer hjälpa va ej orolig.
<Philip5> bra
<Ezim> Philip5, :) det gör jag redan nu.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<maxjezy> bra!
<maxjezy> Philip5, kan du tänka dig att se Blender installerat som standard i Kubuntu 12.10?
<maxjezy> tänk dig, kubuntu goes 3D
<maxjezy> satsar stenhårt på  att gå in i varje hemmastudio
<Ezim> maxjezy, du kan ju påverka. efter 12.04 är den helt community driven.
<Ezim> då kan inte canonical bestämma
<maxjezy> ja tycker bara det är lite konstigt, blender är ett av de fetaste programmen i opensource världen
<maxjezy> om inte fetast
<Ezim> viktigt att dom i alla fall kommer få helt fungerad gtk2/gtk3 stöd: http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/pavu1.png
<maxjezy> sjukt många användare
<Ezim> maxjezy, :) påverka. bättre än hoppas.
<maxjezy> Ezim, japp
<maxjezy> jag ska starta Kubuntu bloggar
<Ezim> Philip5 verkar inte vilja något. han är ju haxxor kung. han är inte behov av något. :)
<maxjezy> han bara vill ha digikam
<maxjezy> Philip5, får man se nå bilder?
<Ezim> maxjezy, haha exakt. så han kanske lika gärna kör openbox :=).
<Ezim> maxjezy, :) skämtar, farbror Philip5 kör allt kubuntu och kde.
<Ezim> han är lite rädd för berömmelse och verkar helst vilja vara ifred
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> ingen jobbig kurd som vill :) att han visar sina kungliga skills för bredare publik
<maxjezy> en gång i tiden knäckte han mig i 3D
<maxjezy> idag är han en fisk i rymden
<Ezim> maxjezy, gjorde han? så du har gått om.
<maxjezy> niemas probliemas!
<Ezim> maxjezy, :) vem vet jag kanske går om honom i haxxor baxxor laxxor :=). men det lär ta år.
<maxjezy> Ezim, inte omöjligt
<maxjezy> du verkar nördig
<maxjezy> du har nog potential
<Ezim> maxjezy, jag är nog född smart :P. haha.
<maxjezy> Ezim, glöm inte att jag skrev ett eget spel när jag var runt 10 år
<maxjezy> jag förtjänar 12 geekpoäng där!
<maxjezy> mins jag inte fel var det ca 900 rader kod
<coobra> jävla brodcom :(
<maxjezy> broadcom?
<coobra> ja
<maxjezy> vad har de nu gjort?
<coobra> hittar inte drivare
<Ezim> maxjezy, damn du är sådan nörd och vad har hänt med all kunskap?
<Ezim> slog huvudet mot väggen för ofta?
<Ezim> 10 år så sprang jag efter bollar och tjejer :)
<coobra>  Broadcom BCM5751 PCI-E Gb LAN Controller
<Ezim> nu springer jag bara efter boll, sista går inte längre :).
<coobra> den behöver jag drivare till XP
<maxjezy> Ezim, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Px7wUT7NwXo
<maxjezy> spola 20 sekunder
<maxjezy> QL sinclair
<maxjezy> den skrev jag på
<maxjezy> kolla vilken sexig maskin
<Ezim> coobra, har du kollat deras hemsida?
<Ezim> eller om det finns någon nyare kärna med stöd för det?
<coobra> ja
<Ezim> maxjezy, nördigt. :)
<Ezim> coobra, vad heter det där grejen man kan köra windows drivrutiner i linux?
<maxjezy> coobra, vet du någon dator som kom med det kortet som standard?
<maxjezy> eller är det ett löst inköpt kort?
<Ezim> heter så här tydligen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<maxjezy> ofta har tex compaq, hp och de gamla drivar baser
<coobra> maxjezy: ett onbord
<maxjezy> aha.
<maxjezy> och de finns inte på moderkort tillverkarens hemsida?
<coobra> ska hitta en drivare till XP
<coobra> jo men
<coobra> är för trött nu
<coobra> blir fan sova
<Ezim> coobra, bra val. ska nog göra detsamma.
<Ezim> må väl alla glada. trevlig fortsättning.
#ubuntu-se 2012-02-15
<Linux|Fisk> God morgon alla :)
<phnom> Morrn
<lag^> Morrn morrn.
<larsemil> om ni har anv på pusha så: http://larsemil.se/ubuntu-11-04-64bit-och-bankid/
<larsemil> http://www.pusha.se/nytt <-- där finns den
<andol> larsemil: pusha, är inte det något man gör med git/hg/bzr? :)
<amelia> godmorgon!
<realubot> "–Vi kom fram till att sex dödsfall undveks med massvaccinationsprogrammet, säger Lisa Brouwers på Smittskyddsinstitutet."
<realubot> "Pandemikampanjen var en av de absolut dyraste insatserna i svensk sjukvård någonsin."
<realubot> Hehe
<realubot> Jösses.
<madbear> realubot: någon blev rik iaf!
<madbear> det är ju alltid det som räknas :P
<itmannen> Jag har roat mig med att installera en funktion i apache2 som heter mod-musicindex-common. Funkar perfekt för att streama musik. Men jag blir inte klok på vart indexfilen finns för det är inte orginlaet som nyttjas. css kan man stöka om man man vill. Någon mer här som testat detta ?
<itmannen> Det finns en den att ladda hem.  mod-musicindex-common_1.3.5-1_all.deb
<itmannen> *deb
<realubot> madbear: Vi skulle satsat på vaccinbranschen istället för kodbranschen.
<realubot> itmannen: Hittar du den inte om du söker då?
<realubot> find /var/www -iname 'index'
<realubot> eller
<realubot> find /var/www -iname 'music'
<itmannen> realubot,  Helt omöjligt att hitta
<realubot> itmannen: Om du kör: dpkg -L mod-musicindex-common_1.3.5-1_all.deb
<realubot> Så borde du se vart alla filer har hamnat. Det kanske är en ledtråd?
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag vet vart alla filer finns. Funderar på om det är inbyggt på något sett. För det öigger inte under var/www
<realubot> itmannen: Ok. Jag vet inte.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag öppnade med gdebi. Och då ser man filstrukturen
<itmannen> realubot,  Tack ändå
<maxjezy> larsemil, när fyller dottern 1 år?
<arand>  /var /etc eller /home är ju kandidater, speciellt om filerna ändras...
<realubot> itmannen: Med dpkg -L så ser man vart filerna har installerats i systemet. Då ser du kanske var du ska leta?
<realubot> Det var så jag menade. Inte att du skulle titta vilka filer som ingår i deb-filen.
<realubot> dpkg -L <paket>
<itmannen> realubot,  Som sgat. Jag vet precis vart alla filer finns. Men finns ingen index som hör ihop med detta
<realubot> itmannen: Är du säker på att den inte heter något annat bara då?
<itmannen> realubot,  Nä det är jag inte helt säker på
<arand> realubot: Inehållet i en deb samt outout från dpkg -L är normalt sett identiskt.
<realubot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/842820/
<itmannen> Jag inbillar mig att det ligger i en so-fil
<realubot> Aha.
<realubot> Jag vet inte. Jag har aldrig använt mod-musicindex
<arand> Du inbillar dig, om du pratar om installningar
<itmannen> arand,  Jaha kanske det.
<arand> En .so fil är en förkompilerad binär blob, (dynamiskt länkat bibliotek), har svärt att tro att den skulle spara någna inställningar där...
<itmannen> Ja inte vet jag, Bara chansar
<itmannen> För man bör väl prova med det mesta för att kanske lyckas
<itmannen> Sen att jag inte vet allt bjuder jag på
<propus> dam di dam...
<amelia> hum di dum...
<realubot> arand: Jag såg det när jag körde kommandot apt-file list <paket>
 * Barre är hungrig
<propus> haha så flummigt.. ubuntu säger att jag bara har 1 cpu kärna :P
<amelia> propus: ägd!
<whomee> ratatatata
<propus> jepp
<phnom> propus: Du måste ju installera Ultimate Pro Super Edition för att få använda mer än en kärna.
<amelia> propus: var säger den det?
 * realubot sätter på Barre en hakklapp och skruvar av locket på barnmatsburken.
 * realubot hoppas inte att Barre blir arg för att realubot avslöjar att Barre gillar att leka vuxenbebis.
<amelia> realubot: vad är det för fel på dig?
<realubot> realubot: Vad då?
<amelia> realubot: vad var poängen med det uttalandet?
<realubot> amelia: Det kallas humor.
<realubot> amelia: Aldrig hört talas om det?
<amelia> realubot: jo, men din är uppenbarligen trasig.
<realubot> amelia: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarkasm
<realubot> En nedvärderande form av ironi.
<amelia> realubot: oavsett vad du kallar det så känns det inte som något som hör hemma här.
<realubot> amelia: Ok.
<realubot> Barre: Det var ett skämt.
<realubot> Jag anspelade på det här:
<realubot> 12:07  * Barre är hungrig
<realubot> Så det så.
<amelia> realubot: du kanske skulle titta lite på första länken i topicen.
<realubot> Mjo.
<realubot> amelia: Det var ju ett skämt. Ta inte allt så allvarligt.
<amelia> realubot: mycket möjligt, men ett ganska respektlöst skämt faktiskt.
<realubot> Jag ber om ursäkt.
<realubot> Barre: Jag ber om ursäkt om du tog illa upp av mitt skämt.
<realubot> Barre: Förlåt.
<realubot> amelia: SÃ¥?
<amelia> realubot: bara sånna "skämt" inte upprepas är jag nöjd.
<larsemil> hej
<amelia> hej larsemil!
<larsemil> nu hängde sig kvm för mig. :/
<amelia> larsemil: illa. :(
<amelia> propus: hur går det med din nya burk?
 * larsemil får en ny burk från HeMans jobb nästa vecka
<whomee> gah tusan, måste bli bättre på regexp asså .. någon som vet smidigt att exkludera ut alla # ur en fil med regexp?
<amelia> larsemil: nice en såndär kelvin (eller supermicro)?
<amelia> whomee: alla # bara eller alla rader som börjar på # ?
<whomee> amelia: oj, menade alla rader som börjar med #
<larsemil> amelia: en supermicro
<Ezim> larsemil, coolt, då kan du ge din nuvarande burk till mig? :)
<amelia> whomee: hmm... klurigt
<amelia> whomee: måste kolla att det funkar också. :P
<whomee> amelia: hehe du måste inte lägga ner tid på det, ville bara kolla om någon hade de snabbt i huvudet :) jag e lite för lat såhär efter lunch bara.
<amelia> whomee: 's/^#.*$//g' fast den tar ju dock inte bort själva raden
<whomee> amelia: ska testa och se hur de blir :) tackar
<arand> Använder man inte typ 'g/foo/d' för att ta bort?
<derfian> sed -e '/^#.*$/d'
<amelia> aha!
<amelia> fast det funkade inte..
<whomee> ahh tackar tack! derfian .. och tack amelia för att du försöker ;)
<derfian> grep -v "^#"
<derfian> funkar också.
<arand> derfian: Ah, right, är för van vid vim-syntax :)
<whomee> derfian: tackar än en gång :)
<derfian> brukar göra något i stil med 'grep -v -e "^([ ]*#|[ ]*$)"' för att kunna få överblick på konfigurationsfiler överfyllda med kommentarer
<whomee> derfian: ja det är just de jag vill åstadkomma här
<amelia> derfian är så haxx
<whomee> amelia: de e bara för att han känt på datasaab
<whomee> då vart han megahaxx
<derfian> Haha
<maxjezy> jag har en HDMI utgång på moderbordet
<maxjezy> är det ljud bara?
<maxjezy> eller har jag ett inbyggt grafikkort med+
<einand> maxjezy: måste vara inbyggt grafik med, känns konstigt med hdmi isf
<Coffe> om man i kväll skulle försöka få ubuntu att spela med 2 gfx
<maxjezy> einand, jag hittar ingen info om det någonstans
<bittin> maxjezy, haru fotat / skrivit nån lista än?
<maxjezy> bittin, inte ännu vetja!
<bittin> ok
<maxjezy> ska göra det när jag blir mindre illamående
<maxjezy> dvs, på eftermiddagen
<bittin> ah =(
<bittin> tack på förhand ändå
<itmannen> Åter till mitt grejs med musicindex. Nu vet jag lite mer. Den är färdigkomplimerad. Och filerna finns inte "lösa" Och för antt ändra man man nyttja C. Och det övergår mitt förstånd.
<itmannen> Har installerat senatse codelite. Men inte blir jag klokare för det :(
<itmannen> http://www.codelite.org/forum/index.php
<Krawlezt> Vad är det du ska göra?
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Kolimera om en fördig mod_musicindex
<Ezim> itmannen, :) fin besök.
<Ezim> hur mår du kära vän?
<itmannen> Ezim,  Tack det är under kontroll just nu iaf
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Och vad händer när du försöker göra det?
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Använd Code::blocks istället, eller via terminalen (GCC/G++)
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Så långt har jag inte kommit. Är totalt okunnig
<Ezim> itmannen, kommer vi se dig lite oftare här?
<Krawlezt> Ezim: itmannen är bara här när jag är här märker du väl
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Men jag fattar inte hur jag får dit matrialet
<itmannen> :D
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Om jag förstår det rätt så har du en fil som slutar på .c eller .cpp som du vill göra till ett program?
<itmannen> Ezim,  I mån av kraft
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Nä det är filer som finns i en deb
<Krawlezt> itmannen: pastebin.com och skriv i vilka filer som finns.
<Ezim> itmannen, bara för göra det klart det är jag Kurdistan.
<itmannen> Ezim,  Det ante mig kompis
<itmannen> Krawlezt, Ok
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) kan vara så. han gillar dig.
<Krawlezt> :)
<Krawlezt> [14:28] == Krawlezt [4e4f8b19@gateway/web/freenode/ip.78.79.139.25] has joined #ubuntu-se [14:33] == itmannen [~itmannen@81.8.180.71] has joined #ubuntu-se [14:33] == Ezim [~Ezim@nl103-147-230.student.uu.se] has joined #ubuntu-se
<Krawlezt> Lite roligt faktiskt, ni följer efter mig :(
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Jag kommer inte åt att kopiera alla filerna via gdeb
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Finns det någon "make" fil?
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Nope
<Ezim> itmannen, fungerar inte installation av .deb filen?
<itmannen> Ezim,  Jo den funkade utmärk. Men jag vill ända lite i headern
<Ezim> itmannen, hur menar du ändra i headern?
<itmannen> Ezim,  Vad som syns längst påå på webbsidan
<itmannen> upp
<Ezim> itmannen, är det codelite du pratar om?
<Ezim> vill du ändra något med progammet eller vad som finns med programmet?
<itmannen> Ezim,  Jag vill änrda tex att det står "Music" och inte musik
<itmannen> Och en del annat
<Ezim> itmannen, vill du ha den på engelska?
<itmannen> Ezim,  Nä det är på engelska nu. Dvs tvärtom
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Det är bara att ändra i några filer sen kompilera ihop allting
<Krawlezt> (BARA) :P
<Ezim> itmannen, jaha. itmannen du måste kolla på källkoden om ens svenska stöds.
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Jo det är ju lätt och säga när jag inte vet hur jag gör :)
<Ezim> http://sourceforge.net/projects/codelite/files/Releases/codelite-3.5/codelite-3.5.5375-gtk.src.tar.gz/download
<itmannen> Ezim,  Finns ingen källkod att titta i
<Ezim> itmannen, :) jag länka ju nyss.
<bittin> maxjezy, aja hojta till sen i eftermiddag då du tagit kort på all rolig hårdvara du kan tänka dig att skicka gratis, så får du min adress då jag bestämmt vad jag vill ha :)
<itmannen> Ezim,  Men jag blir väl kanppast kloakre av källkod för codekite  när det är i musicindex jag inte fattar
<Ezim> itmannen, hehe. jag har ingen koll på codelite, men jag ville bara visa att källkoden finns.
<itmannen> Ezim, Ok :)
<Ezim> itmannen, det finns inget i källkod om andra språk
<Ezim> itmannen, vi har ju på forumet en ubuntu-översättare, du kan be honom översätta programmet.
<itmannen> Ezim,  Jag tror du missförstår mig lite. I alla vanligwebbgränsnitt kan man ändra hur man vill
<Ezim> itmannen, eftersom jag inte använder codelite så kanske :) det blir svårt för mig förstå dig
<Ezim> itmannen, är det programmering grej?
<itmannen> Ezim,  Precis så
<Ezim> #devel-se är en kanal några programmering nördar hänger och plus moi som är där för ge nikihr moralisk stöd.
<Ezim> itmannen, tyvärr kan inte programmera. annars hade jag hjälpt, men testa och se om någon i kanalen är vaken och kan hjälpa.
<itmannen> Ezim,  Tack för tipset
<Ezim> ännu är nikihr kanal väldigt liten.
<bittin> Dismember - 1995 - Massive Killing Capacity - (FLAC) götta mettalen
<Ezim> grabbar/män/kvinnor/tjejer har ni märkt någon skillnad mellan  adobe-flashplugin och flashplugin-installer/downloader?
<Unk1> Hej, Vart finner jag .rpm paket för FreeRadius för nerladdning för RedHat? Jag har inte access till internet via denna maskin. Behöver tanka upp det via annan burk.
<Barre> Unk1: om jag inte missminner mig så finns en plugin för yum som heter något med "download only". Då kan du, på den maskinen som har internet, ladda ner paketet med yum --downloadonly switchen få ner paketet och sen kopiera ut det till den maskinen utan internet
<Unk1> Barre: tack för svar.
<Unk1> Barre: du vet inte om FreeRadius2 ligger publikt på internet för RHEL5?
<Unk1> Jag fick inte till det med pluginet.
<andol> Unk1: Tja, motsvarande CentOS-paket borde man i alla fall kunna komma åt via webbläsaren från godtycklig spegel.
<realubot> Yo!
<realubot> Finns det några guider i ubuntu-se.org-forumet för 1. Felsöka nätverksproblem 2. Felsöka grafikkortsproblem 3. Rapportera buggar
<realubot> ?
<realubot> Jag funderar på att skriva några bra guider men gör ju inte det om det redan finns...
<Ezim> realubot, jag har i alla fall inte märkt en sådan guide
<Ezim> realubot, rätt så säker på att det inte finns.
<andol> Vad gäller att rapportera buggar så finns det ett par guide-liknande inlägg i forumtavlan - http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=234
<Ezim> andol, bra tråd. realubot du kan ju använda andol skrifter i din tråd.
<Ezim> det realubot vill uppnå är en tråd där nya användare lätt kan finna information
<Ezim> allt ifrån hur man får reda på vad man har för hårdvara till buggsökning så de också själva kan söka lösning på nätet
<Ezim> samtidigt som det hjälper de som vill hjälpa de som söker hjälp
<Ezim> sådan tråd med massa guider och tips skulle säkerligen uppskattas
<Ezim> ubuntuforums har ju för varje ubuntu utgåva tips/lösningar på befintliga problem
<maxjezy> Ezim, jag har ett problem
<maxjezy> när jag rör musen uppåt, så går den neråt
<maxjezy> och tvärtom
<Ezim> maxjezy, mökke konstigt. när inträffa det?
<maxjezy> högert och vänster är också bytt
<maxjezy> helt precis
<maxjezy> flyttade datorn från ett bord till ett annat
<Ezim> maxjezy, systeminställningar-inmatningsenheter-mus
<Ezim> http://imgur.com/u4VbP
<Ezim> maxjezy, till någon hjälp?
<Ezim> maxjezy, nå?
<maxjezy> Ezim, ah, musen var upp&ned
<Ezim> maxjezy, :)
<maxjezy> :)
<Ezim> maxjezy, du är finsk, så jag förlåter :P.
<maxjezy> tack :)
<maxjezy> jag är inte kurd, därför jävlas jag lite!
<Ezim> :)
<maxjezy> nu vet du vad felet är om en kubuntuanvändare får felet som jag upplevde
<Ezim> maxjezy, haha. att han/hon är finsk?
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> eller musen bara uppåner
<Ezim> maxjezy, :)
<Ezim> swecarp, hur går det med kubuntu-äventyren?
<swecarp> sådär Ezim
<Ezim> swecarp, något som strular?
<swecarp> japp har bytt bakrundsbild men så fort jag startar om så är den borta
<Ezim> swecarp, kör du kde 4.8.0 eller 4.7.*?
<swecarp> 4,7 tror jag
<swecarp> har inte uppdaterat kden
<swecarp> Ezim:  skall starta om nu ett ögonblick
<Ezim> swecarp, problem fortfarande?
<swecarp> min fina skrivbordsbild är inte kvar
<Ezim> gå in i din home-sektion. tryck på alt+.
<Ezim> vidare gå till .kde/share/wallpapers
<Ezim> flytta en bild du vill använda där och se om det gör skillnad.
<Ezim> istället för starta om burken. logga ut och välj starta om x. sedan logga in igen.
<swecarp> ok nu förstår jag måste ligga i den mappen
<Ezim> om din bakgrundsbild är sparad eller ej
<Ezim> swecarp, egentligen ska du ej behöva gå den vägen
<Ezim> jag hade ej problem med 4.7.*, men jag kör 4.8.0 som jag tycker är bättre.
<swecarp> ezim vad var det för komando för att se dolda filer dom som börjar med .
<swecarp> nu förstad jag dit medelande
<Ezim> swecarp, alt+. för se dolda
<Ezim> swecarp, kolla även i usr/share/wallpapers
<Ezim> i din rot-sektion
<Ezim> swecarp, alt+f2 och skriv informationscentralen
<Ezim> där har du massa info om hårdvara
<Ezim> vilken kärna du kör
<Ezim> samt vilken version av kde
<Ezim> osv
<Ezim> swecarp, https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/923188
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 923188 in kubuntu-ppa "Changed wallpapers without asking upon upgrade to 4.8.0" [Undecided,New]
<Ezim> verkar som samma bugg du lider av?
<swecarp> kde 474
<Unk1> andol: ja, tack för förslaget. Jag hittade det strax efter. RHEL5 = CENTOS5.
<Unk1> andol: och, CENTOS har spegel med alla paket.
<Ezim> swedala, guru hur gick det med spara i .kde/share/wallpapers?
<Ezim> jag och tab :(.
<swecarp> ezim vad var det för länk till bugen om skrivbordsbild
<Ezim> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/923188
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 923188 in kubuntu-ppa "Changed wallpapers without asking upon upgrade to 4.8.0" [Undecided,New]
<Ezim> hjälpte ej .kde/share/wallpapers?
<Ezim> swecarp, hmm vänta använder du flera virtuella skrivbord?
<swecarp> kde share hjälpte inte
<swecarp> va fan kan inte klistra in i root
<Ezim> swecarp, http://imgur.com/HatL2
<Ezim> swecarp, :) strunta i root sektionen
<swecarp> Ezim:  ändrade så jag bara har ett skrivbord
<einand> http://imgur.com/a/Zx3dZ#0
<Ezim> swecarp, :) lycklig farbror?
<Ezim> http://www.datamation.com/open-source/55-open-source-replacements-for-photo-and-graphics-tools-1.html  riktigt nice
<swecarp> lycklig
<Ezim> nu ska man röra på sig
<Ezim> lycka till swecarp
<Silasle> Tyvärr så slår fortfarande inget photoshop :(
<maxjezy> Silasle, blender gör det
<maxjezy> ger photoshop pisk
<Silasle> Lycka till att redigera bilder med blender ;) Men till 3d så är blender skibra :D
<maxjezy> Silasle, ge mig ett exempel
<maxjezy> på vad jag inte kan göra
<maxjezy> så ska jag se om jag kan motbevisa dig
<Silasle> Raw-foton
<maxjezy> Silasle, importera dem?
<maxjezy> eller göra den svartvita?
<maxjezy> färgkorrigering?
<Silasle> Ändra tex exposure, färger, kontrast osv
<maxjezy> it does!
<maxjezy> du har ju compositorn till det
<maxjezy> RAW, är det ett filformat?
<maxjezy> TARGA?
<antii> maxjezy: ja
<maxjezy> ja på TARGA?
<maxjezy> finns ju AVI RAW
<maxjezy> TARGA RAW
<maxjezy> iaf som ja känner till
<maxjezy> antii, eller svara du på en gammal fråga från mig?
<antii> aa
<maxjezy> oj, vad frågade jag ?
<antii> RAW är ett filformat ja
<maxjezy> jaha
<maxjezy> var hittar jag en sån fil?
<maxjezy> så kan ja testa
<antii> foto kanske
<Silasle> Klarar den .cr2?
<Silasle> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4997718/IMG_2139.CR2
<Silasle> Där har du en raw-bild att leka med
<maxjezy> Silasle, well, ja.. visst..
<maxjezy> du har rätt
<maxjezy> fick en annan att testa, så nej.
<maxjezy> it does not
 * maxjezy skäms
<Silasle> Blender är helt enkelt inte gjort för bildbehandling :)
<maxjezy> däremot kan man konvertera det till OpenEXR
<maxjezy> och köra in i blender
<Silasle> Eller så startar man virtualbox och photoshop
<bittin> maxjezy, hur gåre :p
<maxjezy> bittin, håller på och städar lite, får nog fixa med det lite senare iaf :)
<bittin> ah är lugnt
<maxjezy> känns som det är bättre  att totalt rensa bort allt skit först på en gång
<maxjezy> annars hamnar det bara i en hög på golvet
<maxjezy> hittade en maxtor hårddisk med sån där bred kabel till
<maxjezy> IDE?
<maxjezy> ATA/133HDD
<Silasle> Ide är breda iallafall ;)
<maxjezy> är det en seg skjitdisk tro?
<maxjezy> isf kastar jag den
<maxjezy> bara 200 gb så den är säkert gammal
<maxjezy> tror inte mitt moderkort har såna sladd-anslutningar
<Silasle> Om den heter ata så är det väl S(ata) eller möjligen p(ata)
<maxjezy> den har jumprar och massa piggar för att stoppa in bredsladden
<haffe> Då är det PATA.
<haffe> I synner het om den heter ATA/133.
<Silasle> Jepp, altså gammalt skräp ;)
<maxjezy> då slänger jag den
<Silasle> Även om den kanske är någorlunda snabb så kommer du nog inte kunna använda den :)
<haffe> Du kan få ge den till mig eller min kompis annars.
<maxjezy> haffe, om du hade varit lite snabbare
<maxjezy> knackade till den med en hammare ganska hårt
<maxjezy> den verkade gängpajj med
<maxjezy> satt i ett rack
<maxjezy> fick inte ur en skruv
<maxjezy> 3G modem från telenor
<maxjezy> anyone?
<haffe> Ok.
<maxjezy> bittin, var du intresserad av ritplattan?
<bittin> nepp
<Silasle> Vad var det för nån?
<bittin> använder inte ens mitt Tele2 3G modem jag har
<maxjezy> Silasle, ett ögonblock
<bittin> dvs nej
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=26609
<maxjezy> AIPTEK
<Silasle> http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=373906 ?
<maxjezy> yes
<maxjezy> ser ut som den
<maxjezy> 14000 stämmer
<maxjezy> de som har gett omdömme vet inte riktigt hur en ritplatta ska kännas
<maxjezy> jag skulle ge den kanske 1-4 stjärnor
<Silasle> Macworld gav den 2/5. Hur tillförlitliga nu de är
<maxjezy> de är säkert pålitliga
<maxjezy> min wacom ger jag 5av5 iaf
<maxjezy> den här var bra för den har scroll
<maxjezy> de va lätt att sänka volymen med den
<Silasle> Om den inte vore så stor :|
<maxjezy> ja, den är inte tymplig på bordet
<maxjezy> jag har likadant bord om antii
<maxjezy> känns helt överdrivet stor för vanligt skrivbord
<maxjezy>  NB
<bittin> jag tyckte den var för stor
<bittin> iofs har jag en ännu större Wacom ritplatta i källaren :p
<Silasle> Verkar ju funka med ubuntu iallfall
<bittin> tror dom flesta gör det är bara vanlig USB
<bittin> och annat interface för mus typ
<maxjezy> bittin, nej
<maxjezy> wacom funka inte förut iaf
<bittin> ok
<maxjezy> fick skriva massa kod för att funka
<maxjezy> men idag är det bättre support
<bittin> verkade som The Linux Wacom Project startades 2011
<maxjezy> bra initiativ
<maxjezy> men nu funkar visst wacomen i kubuntu out of box
<bittin> mja iofs har jag bara använt min platta en gång, har en annan mindre Wacom också som kör med ADB
<maxjezy> ADB?
<bittin> men tror det finns ADB till USB konverters på ebay
<bittin> sladd som gamla macar brukade köra
<maxjezy> jaha
<bittin> Apple Desktop Bus (ADB) is an obsolete bit-serial computer bus connecting low-
<bittin> speed devices to computers.
<bittin> så nepp jag har redan 2 ritplattor o skippar en till :p
<maxjezy> ja dumpar den här skiten då
<Silasle> Hmm, 78kr för portot kanske det kan vara värt, men antagligen så kommer den stå här i källaren istället
<maxjezy> Silasle, antagligen
<maxjezy> har du inte bra skrivbordsuta
<maxjezy> yta
<maxjezy> så äre inget att ha
<nikihr_> Gooodkväll
<maxjezy> så är det batteri i pennan, vilket är störande
<maxjezy> det bästa med den ritplattan var att man fick ett nice stativ till pennan
<maxjezy> som jag har till min wacom nu
<maxjezy> bittin, ni hitta jag en till P4
<bittin> p4or är skoj
<bittin> kanske kan uppdatera min p3 med nån eller lägga i min cpu samling
<bittin> iofs kanske det är svårt att löda på en annan processor på ett moderkort
<maxjezy> näh
<maxjezy> i do it all the time
<maxjezy> lite hushållspapper, skärbrännare och smörj-fett
<bittin> okej
<nikihr_> hahaha
<nikihr_> vart håller kurdistan hus
<maxjezy> han spelar nog fotboll
<nikihr_> jag har legat sjuk flera dagar
<nikihr_> såå segt
<maxjezy> nikihr, de blir mer fart när det går över vetja!
<nikihr_> hehe
<maxjezy> bittin, den ena processorn är stor, den andra liten
<maxjezy> men båda är p4
<bittin> släng iväg båda
<bittin> hitåt
<maxjezy> jag har kollat lite på mobilerna och det är en jävla röra
<maxjezy> jag slänger alla dom
<bittin> ah ok
<bittin> får la komma ihåg att ladda min smartphone :p
<maxjezy> jag har klippt laddarna för att använda de till fläktar
<maxjezy> datorfläktar
<maxjezy> lite hemmabyggen :)
<bittin> o köpa nån skräpig Motorola o ha som icke smartphone
<bittin> ah
<bittin> mja då är dom inget att ha hysta
<maxjezy> börjar bli rent hus här nu
<bittin> najs
<bittin> har också typ 2 mobiler och en låda datormöss här o annat jag borde ge till bättre behövande :p
<maxjezy> jo, möss har jag en herrans massa
<maxjezy> men de åker rakt ner i skräplådan
<maxjezy> såna gamla utan usb och med sladd
<bittin> ah
<maxjezy> sånt kan ja inte tänka mig att folk använder längre
<bittin> om det är PS/2 så är dom rätt värdelösa
<maxjezy> jo, jag hade dock användning för PS/2 tangentbord engång
<maxjezy> installerade grub på datorn
<maxjezy> så gick det inte styra med mitt wireless
<maxjezy> en gammal dator
<maxjezy> då kom det till användning
<maxjezy> för att välja windows :)
<bittin> ah
<maxjezy> någon här som använder Xbox360 kontroller till datorn
<bittin> mja räcker typ att ha 2 för specialla skjäl då det behövs
<maxjezy> trådlöst
<bittin> en mus och ett tangentbord
<bittin> nepp har bara en Xbox 360 kontroll med USB
<bittin> icke orginal från Joytech
<maxjezy> jag vill skaffa trådlöst
<maxjezy> har en med tråd
<maxjezy> men de känns så jäkla sladdigt
<bittin> har en Impact gammal gamepad jag fick av brorsan i julklapp som jag kör som gamepad
<bittin> använder den mest som Joystick i VICE :p
<maxjezy> vet du om det funkar att köra trådlöst till dator?
<maxjezy> med xboxkontrollen
<maxjezy> någon mottagare på datorn bara?
<bittin> borde bara vara bluetooth motagare som krävs
<maxjezy> ska kolla om man hittar kontroller billigt på nätet
<maxjezy> 2 st vore nice
<maxjezy> då kanske man behöver 2 bluetooth mottagare?
<maxjezy> WB Ezim
<Ezim> maxjezy, thx. fotboll-time.
<bittin> tror det finns kontroller med mottagare itll
<bittin> till
<bittin> allafall gjorde det det förut
<bittin> maxjezy, http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=170247
<maxjezy> shit  de är dyra :)
<maxjezy> tror jag köper Wii controller istället
<bittin> 379kr med frakt från cdon
<maxjezy> 190 spänn för Wii remote
<maxjezy> tycker de är snyggare
<bittin> fan vad dom har gått ner
<maxjezy> intressantare teknologi
<bittin> köpte för typ 3-400 för nåt årsen
<bittin> är lite sugen på att köpa en wiimote att leka med tillsammans med min surfplatta
<maxjezy> användningsområdena för wii remote är många
<bittin> mja
<bittin> aja ska du ha min adress så du kan skicka 1GB DDRminnen o p4or?
<bittin> eller ska vi vänta o se om du hittar nåt mer?
<maxjezy> ah ja tar den när ja ska posta
<maxjezy> gör det när jag rotat ur allt
<maxjezy> kanske hittar mer skit
<maxjezy> har flera skåp kvar
<bittin> ah okej
<maxjezy> hej Philip5
<Philip5> hej hej
<haffe> Nu ni.
<bittin> Hejdu Philip5
<Philip5> swecarp: hur är det med mr kde?
<swecarp> kalas
<Philip5> låter det
<swecarp> Philip5: uppdateringen till 4,8 ar den buggig ska man vänta
<Philip5> swecarp: kört in digikam och börjat använda än då?
<Philip5> swecarp: inte alls buggig för mig utan bara bättre
<swecarp> ok
<swecarp> är det bara att köra ppa instalationen
<Philip5> det ska det vara
<maxjezy> bittin, ljudkort?
<maxjezy> helt nytt PHILIPS
<maxjezy> eller, aldrig använt kanske de heter
<Philip5> swecarp: och får du problem så är det bara att skylla på Ezim ;P
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag har digiKam
<bittin> maxjezy, nja är lugnt
<maxjezy> 2.5.0
<bittin> har massa Creative ljudkort som ligger här
<maxjezy> ok
<Philip5> maxjezy: men du har ingen cool kamera som swecarp har
<maxjezy> tycker ljudkort som inte har grön utgång i mitten är soppiga
<maxjezy> vilken idiot konstruerade det så?
<bittin> jag vet nog bara vad jag har för ljudkort på min kassa pc
<maxjezy> Philip5, har jag inte?
<bittin> ett SB Live 5.1
<Philip5> maxjezy: tror jag inte
<swecarp> Philip5:  Ezim  skall ha ett stort tack som stod ut med mig i 2 timmar igår för att lösa problemen som uppstod vid instalation
<Ezim> swecarp,  kör uppdatering/uppgradering från terminalen.
<maxjezy> Philip5, vad har han för kamera?
<Philip5> swecarp: vad strulade då?
<Ezim> swecarp, inga problem.
<Ezim> milan-arsenal
<maxjezy> Philip5 ska ha ett stort tack för alla blender hjälp-stunder jag fått
<maxjezy> tack vare Philip5 har jag fått testa lite olika renderare
<swecarp> allt crash vid 86% färdigt
<Philip5> swecarp: låter inte bra men bra att det löste sig
<bittin> Philip5, har nog hjälpt mig med nåt med i forntiden som Kubuntu användare
<swecarp> philip digicam 2,5 hadde du ppa på den
<Philip5> swecarp: ja
<Philip5> bland annat
<Ezim> Philip5, läste du mitt PM jag skickade?
<Philip5> när?
<Ezim> Philip5, igår kväll.
<Philip5> vet inte
<swecarp> Philip5: hur fasen var det man gjorde för att köra ditt ppa på digikam
<swecarp> Ezim:  nu skall philip5 få jobba lite
<Philip5> swecarp: nä Ezim kan sånt
<swecarp> latmask
<Philip5> swecarp: precis vad Ezim brukar säga
<bittin> Philip5 med svarta hatten
<haffe> SOm en iller.
<swecarp> Philip5:  då får jag väl konvertera till windowes hemska tanke :-)
<Philip5> tsss
<bittin> Windowes :(
<bittin> Gaymdoes
<bittin> Wintendo
<swecarp> ok då blir det till att köra digikam 2,1
<maxjezy> swecarp, skojar du?
<maxjezy> den som finns i repo är väl 2.5?
<swecarp> skall kolla i pakethanteraren om det är 2,5
<HakanS> Digikam i Philips repo är 2.5.0
<swecarp> ja det ser jag med maxjezy
<realubot> Vad säger ni?
<realubot> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=55870&p=450647#p450647
<Ezim> zlatan vilken kung.
<swecarp> maxjezy:  har börrjat känna av min altzimers hur fan var det man gjorde för att köra in Philip5  s repo
<Ezim> realubot, grym. riktigt grym. ska kolla in allt efter matchen.
<HakanS> swecarp: lägg till ppa:philip5/extra i programkällor.
<HakanS> swecarp: Alternativt skriver du "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:philip5/extra" i terminalen.
<Ezim> fasiken vad zlatan är bra.
<Ezim> :) hoppas alla haters ser matchen
<swecarp> nu laddas digikam ner
<bittin> swecarp, götta
<swecarp> bittin:  tack
<Ezim> Philip5, :) ignorerar en. trevligt.
<Ezim> realubot, jag kommer med tiden fylla på din grymma tråd.
<maxjezy> swecarp, sorry, jag stod i köket.
<maxjezy> hur ser anslutningen ut i en mini usb disk
<maxjezy> sån där liten variant
<maxjezy> usb3 är det
<maxjezy> är det liten kontakt eller bred jäkel?
<maxjezy> tänkte om ja kan skruva upp den och sätta den i datorn istället
<maxjezy> är en sån passport disk
<maxjezy> WD
<swecarp> digikam 2,5 instalerat
<bittin> fien fin
<realubot> Ezim: Tack, tack.
<realubot> maxjezy: https://www.inet.se/produkt/8602687/adapter-usbtyp-a-ho-typ-mini-b-ha
<Silasle> Hmm, nån som helt random började styra min dator via vnc!? :o
<Philip5> Ezim: har spelat spel
<amelia> humdidum..
 * amelia vill hem..
<Silasle> Kan man se en log för vnc nånstans?
<Ezim> ibrakadabra
<Ezim> :) kung.
<Ezim> 1 mål+2 assist
<HakanS> amelia: Sitter du på jobbet?
<amelia> HakanS: nej, på bamsefars jobb
<Philip5> Ezim: har du hjälp swecarp nu då?
<Philip5> Ezim: han är ju din lärling ;)
<bittin> är det samma bamsefar som en gång i tiden var ihop med Ozeloten?
<bittin> eller jag tänker nog på nån annan
<Krawlezt> Godkväll
<Philip5> god kväll
<bamsefar> Woot?
<Krawlezt> bamsefar: Hur går det med Playstar?
<bittin> bamsefar, blandade nog ihop dig med nån
<Philip5> bamsefar: och du hade ingen aning om att hon smyger på dig på ditt jobb?!?! ;)
<bittin> var iofs typ 2008-2009 eller så
<amelia> bittin: då var det nog inte det, för då var han ihop med mig.
<swecarp> Philip5:  ezim har hjälpt mig  mycket
<bittin> ah
<Philip5> swecarp: fått ordning på digikam också då?
<bittin> blandade nog ihop med nån annan med typ samma nick
<swecarp> Philip5:  jajemensan plockade upp ditt ppa
 * Krawlezt funderar på att köpa ett shell, tips på vart?
<antii> Krawlezt: köp en vps istället vetja, glesys, hetzner
<swecarp> Krawlezt:  tappen har shell
<bittin> glesys
<Krawlezt> antii: Har inte användning för VPS :(
<antii> hopp
<Krawlezt> swecarp: tappen?
<Krawlezt> antii: Dock funderade jag på det men för dom pengarna har jag inte användning för en VPS
<antii> 74kr/månad
<antii> inte så farligt imo.
<Krawlezt> Hade egentligen bara tänkt att programmera/koda och irca igenom
<Ezim> swecarp, hur fungerar allt nu?
<Ezim> Philip5, kolla PM.
<Krawlezt> Fast hade egentligen bara tänkt att irca igenom
<Philip5> umm
<swecarp> Krawlezt:  ja shell tappen var det inte det du sökte :-)
 * Krawlezt förstår inte :(
<bittin> Krawlezt, bensinmacken Shell
<bittin> dåligt skämt
<swecarp> shell bensinstation
<Krawlezt> Jaha, haha :)
<Krawlezt> Hm, vilken är den minsta klienten för irc?
<antii> "Minsta"?
<antii> Minimalaste är väl irssi
<bittin> bitchx
<swecarp> Ezim:  nu funkar det bra skall bara öra lite inställningar för att få det som jag vill
<bittin> eller ircii tippar jag på
<Krawlezt> xchat var på 1mb antii :>
<bittin> fast man vill nog köra irssi
<Ezim> swecarp, nice.
<antii> ...........
<Krawlezt> Jag tankar nog ner irssi ändå
<bittin> Captain Kirk is climbing the mountain
<bittin> Captain kirk is hugging the mountain
<Krawlezt> Why is he climbing the mountain?
<Krawlezt> :)
<Krawlezt> bittin: Haha, oherregud den låten får mig att tänka på den bästa tiden i mitt liv, tyckte jag iaf.
<bittin> Krawlezt, haha dom spelade den nyss på SLAYRadio :D
<Krawlezt> :)
<Krawlezt> 2 1/2 Men eller Scrubs, vad ska jag kolla på?
<bittin> 2 1/2 men
<kodein> färg torka
<Krawlezt> irssi för Windows, detta kommer bli roligt att se
<Ezim> Krawlezt, har du fått din burk?
<Krawlezt> Nope, har inte ens beställt
<Ezim> Krawlezt, skulle behöva det för haxxor. :P
<Krawlezt> ?:)
<Ezim> Krawlezt, du kan köpa den och skicka den som present till mig
<Ezim> :)
<Krawlezt> Jo visst :) Ezim: Vad haxxar du för något då? ;)
<Krawlezt> Vi kan tävla när jag får min dator ;)
<Ezim> Krawlezt, idag inget. men lite enkla grejer. håller på läser mer.
<maxjezy> Philip5, är  du där?
<Ezim> maxjezy, tror han spelar.
<maxjezy> ok
<Ezim> Krawlezt, jag har blivit :) lärd av Philip5. Så bra mentor. Men nu måste jag ta egna bebis steg.
<maxjezy> min cpu går upp i 80 grader
<Krawlezt> Haha nice .)
<maxjezy> critical är 98
<maxjezy> är det farligt?
<maxjezy> high är ju 80
<maxjezy> kanske ska rendera med färre kärnor?
<propus> maxjezy, 80 grader? vad har du för cpu?
<maxjezy> Core 1:         +80.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)
<maxjezy> i7
<maxjezy> Intel
<maxjezy> 2600k
<maxjezy> tror ja de va
<Ezim> maxjezy, är det något speciellt du håller på med?
<maxjezy> japp
<Ezim> rendering?
<maxjezy> japp
<Ezim> maxjezy, ja då är det inte konstigt :).
<maxjezy> men är det farligt?
<maxjezy> klarar dom såna temp?
<maxjezy> ja vill inte bränna dyra CPU
<maxjezy> den har varit uppe i 81 grader med och snokat
<bittin> Philip5, ftw
<Ezim> maxjezy, har du kylare borde vara bra.
<maxjezy> Ezim, jag har original intel fläkten
<Ezim> maxjezy, nej, det är väl inte bra om man anstränger den så mycket hela tiden.
<Ezim> maxjezy, du har ju en hembyggd burk, borde kanske vara smart investera i kraftfull kylar system
<Ezim> maxjezy, även sdd kan hjälpa få ner temp. jämfört med vanlig hederlig hdd
<Krawlezt> Flygisoft: Där?
<propus> maxjezy, min cpu ligger på 52 grader på full load
<maxjezy> propus, ok, vattenkyld?
<maxjezy> eller har du monsterflärre?
<maxjezy> jag skaffar nog en ny fläkt
<Krawlezt> Irssi är så mobbat :p
<maxjezy> iofs, renderar sällan med CPU
<maxjezy> men det är ett test jag gör nu
<maxjezy> som kräver först CPU rendering sen GPU
<propus> maxjezy, nej.. jag har orginal kylaren som följde med cpun.
<maxjezy> propus, kör in blender så skickar jag filen till dig
<maxjezy> så kan du testa rendera den :)
<Ezim> jag har världens sämsta fläkt. bara på en sida.
<propus> maxjezy, okej.. finns de till windows?
<Ezim> sensors
<Ezim> acpitz-virtual-0
<Ezim> Adapter: Virtual device
<Ezim> temp1:        +49.8°C  (crit = +108.8°C)
<Ezim> k8temp-pci-00c3
<Ezim> Adapter: PCI adapter
<Ezim> Core0 Temp:   +43.0°C
<Ezim> Core1 Temp:   +49.0°C
<maxjezy> Physical id 0:  +80.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)
<maxjezy> Core 0:         +75.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)
<maxjezy> Core 1:         +79.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)
<maxjezy> Core 2:         +80.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)
<maxjezy> Core 3:         +76.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)
<propus> amd är svalare på full load.
<maxjezy> så ser det ut för mig
<maxjezy> vad betyder den första raden?
<propus> ingen aning..
<maxjezy> Physical id 0:
<maxjezy> trodde förut att de var gpu
<maxjezy> då hade jag oroat mig
<propus> skicka filen.
<bittin> har inte sensors
<bittin> hur kollar man det där?
<kodein> man installerar sensors
<maxjezy> installera lmsensors
<bittin> unable to locate package lmsensors
<bittin> kanske inte finns till PPC
<kodein> lm-sensors
<bittin> ah lm-
<bittin> yes hittade
<bittin> hm
<bittin> No sensors found!
<bittin> Command not found sensors-detect
<propus> maxjezy, filen, filen, filen, filen!! :P
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/blend/11709
<maxjezy> det är inte exakt den jag kör, för en texturfilm gick inte packa i filen
<maxjezy> men den ska få prollen att jobba
<maxjezy> starta bara filen
<maxjezy> sen ctrl f12
<propus> hur länge håller den på?
<maxjezy> evigheter
<maxjezy> lika bra att kolla tempen nu
<propus> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/26634
<maxjezy> propus, intressant
<maxjezy> visst gjorde den samma bild flera gånger?
<propus> Yes
<maxjezy> mm
<maxjezy> gick de snabbt?
<maxjezy> mellan bilderna
<maxjezy> http://youtu.be/xTlfm-3pDjc
<maxjezy> där är mitt resultat
<Ezim> maxjezy, duktigt. :)
<propus> då är de nå galet för mig.. för så fort gick de inte för mig.. körde du bara ctrl f12?
<maxjezy> propus, haha, det där är färdigrenderade bilderna
<maxjezy> som jag klippt ihop till en film sekvens
<maxjezy> det är så man gör CG film
<propus> aha okej :)
<maxjezy> testet gick ut på att få tv'n att genererar ljus
<maxjezy> men det lyckades inte på det här sättet
<maxjezy> bara en av färgerna åt gången
<maxjezy> av trianglarna
<maxjezy> vilket är helt fel.
<propus> okej =)
<Krawlezt> Irssi för Windows var grovt!
<Philip5> maxjezy: du som är värsta bad ass 3d guru ska väl snart börja jobba för pixar
<Krawlezt> Bara för mig Philip5's åöä blev helt konstiga?
<Ezim> Krawlezt, bara för dig.
<bittin> ja
<Krawlezt> "Du som "ar v"arsta"
<bittin> maxjezy, det där påminde mig om masagin på nåt sätt
<Krawlezt> Ser det ut förutom " i slutet och i början
<bittin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbQhgEJuExY
<Krawlezt> 2st CTCP versions på 10sek, scary
<Philip5> Krawlezt: kör du irssi på en windowsburk?
<Krawlezt> Ja
<Krawlezt> Alla andras åöä fungerar, förutom dina Philip5
<Philip5> säger du bara
<bittin> är väl irssi på windows som inte gillar Konversationen
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) det är för Philip5 sitter med windows han själv.
<Ezim> :P (skämt).
<Philip5> tsss
<Ezim> Philip5, :) jag kommer vara på dig tills du ger efter angående du vet vad.
<Ezim> :P
<Philip5> jasså du
<Ezim> Philip5, jepp. ska ge dig skuldkänslor varje ggr jag loggar in.
<Ezim> :P
<Krawlezt> print kommer
<maxjezy> Philip5, jo
<bittin> om man ska sova ska upp o handla vid 8 imorgon
<maxjezy> Philip5, såg du videon?
<maxjezy> visst var det kefft
<bittin> maxjezy, kan ju bli nåt
<Ezim> Philip5, har du hunnit testa nya nvidia drivrutinerna? här rullar det på som tåget.
<Krawlezt> bittin: Jag ska upp senast 7 imorgon
<bittin> fy fäen
<maxjezy> bittin, det där var lixom inte något för att göra något snyggt
<maxjezy> utan för att lösa ett problem många har
<maxjezy> tester
<bittin> ah
<bittin> Krawlezt, men du är la ung o kry
<Krawlezt> Philip5: Hoppas du inte tar illa upp över namnet
<bittin> jag är en gammal 21årig man
<Krawlezt> http://delafilen.nu/u/1329345750_philip12.png
<Krawlezt> Det blev philip12 istället för 5..
<bittin> Krawlezt, fan vad du hade skum upplössning
<Krawlezt> :)))
<Krawlezt> Den blir suddig om jag inte har 1024x768
<bittin> stabilt
<Krawlezt> Mors dator, i dont give a fuck
<bittin> ah
<Krawlezt> Nu känns allting bättre, nu slipper jag sitta genom webchat
<Philip5> Ezim: nej har inte testat dem än
<Ezim> Philip5, okej. du har nog fullt upp med att spela eller att ignorera mig :P.
<Krawlezt> Philip5: Vilken klient använder du?
<Philip5> exakt
<Krawlezt> bittin: Hur skickar man CTCP version? -.^
<Ezim> Krawlezt, Philip5 kör som alla andra vanliga, xchat.:)
<Philip5> nej
<bittin> Krawlezt, /ver nick
<bittin> Philip5, kör ju Konversation
<Krawlezt> Vafan är det
<bittin> som så börs om man är KDE lover
<Philip5> jepp
<bittin> Krawlezt, är sådan tråkig o kör Xchat :p
<Krawlezt> Märkte det :)
<Krawlezt> Irssi eller webhcat, inget annat är godkänt
<Ezim> bittin, xchat är bättre än konversation. konversation är för onödigt krånglig.
<Ezim> :)
<bittin> Konversation är inte krånglig
<bittin> har kört den förut :p
<Krawlezt> Jag har aldrug hört om Konversation
<Krawlezt> aldrig*
<bittin> iofs första ircklienten jag körde var amIRC
<Krawlezt> mIRC,NBS-IRC,xchat och nu irssi
<realubot> Någon som har någon invändning?
<realubot> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=55870
<Krawlezt> realubot: Snälla, inte du också.. Jag vill ju se vad du skriver!
<Krawlezt> Jobbigt, jag kan inte kopiera/klistra in saker..
<Ezim> realubot, fler borde bidra, men du vet vår kanal.
<Philip5> Krawlezt: http://konversation.kde.org/screenshots/konversation13_1.png
<Ezim> ej så forum-vänliga
<Krawlezt> Jo, var inne och kikade på dom. Ser ut som xchat?
<Philip5> men använder qt
<Krawlezt> Aha, nu ser jag att topicen inte fungerar heller.
<Krawlezt> MÃ¥ste nog tanka xchat
<Ezim> Krawlezt, vad tycker du om min kubuntu skrivbord?
<Ezim> typisk så ska philip logga ut när jag skriver det.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Ezim> x_link, nu kan jag sova :).
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Har inte du fått något jag har skrivit?
<Krawlezt> x_link: Tackar
<realubot> Ezim: Mm.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, vad har du skrivit?
 * realubot dansar regndans med x_link.
<realubot> /regndans/snödans/
 * Ezim ska sova. Ta väl hand om varandra kära tuxare. 
<Krawlezt> Du ska läsa det jag har skrivit först Ezim
<realubot> Krawlezt: IRC:ar du från mobilen eller en server?
<Ezim> Krawlezt, vad ska jag läsa
<Krawlezt> Mors dator.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du får läsa i ubuntu-se.org-forumet en annan dag
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Du hade det snyggaste Kubuntu skrivbordet jag har skådat faktiskt
<Krawlezt> Det skrev jag tror jag
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nja, kommer in med xchat klient strax
<Ezim> Krawlezt, :) bra att du påpekar det inför de andra.
<Ezim> :P
<Krawlezt> Skitsamma
<Ezim> kde är snyggt, med lite tweak så blir det som jag vill.
<Ezim> Krawlezt, har det bra grabben.
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Detsamma!
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du vet väl att du öppnar länkar i Irssi genom att hålla nere Ctrl och klicka med vänster musknapp på länken?
<Krawlezt> Tror jag har fixat mitt irssi problem
<Ezim> realubot, ta hand om dig mannen. grym tråd. återigen värd påpeka det.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jo, men använder fel klient just nu. Finns 2st olika "irssi" i min map.
<x_link> =)
<realubot> Ezim: Tackar tackar. Ta hand om dig du med.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Skriv åöä
<realubot> åäö
<Krawlezt> FAN
<Krawlezt> Nu kan jag kopiera/klistra in men se visa åäö
<Krawlezt> Vänta, finns fler filer
<Krawlezt> Hm, nope. Ingen av alla filer vill göra så att åäö fungerar.
<barkflap> Kan man använda "förekom" i detta sammanhang, eller vad är ett bättre ord? "Jag förekom dig."
<Krawlezt> SÃ¥ja
<Kraw> :P
<Krawlezt> Dock ser xchat fult ut
<Krawlezt> realubot, Skicka tråden igen så är du snäll
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det var bara en guide jag har skrivit. Tänkte om någon hade någon synpunkt.
<realubot> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=55870
<Krawlezt> Ska kika, återkommer med feedback!
<Krawlezt> realubot, Bra guide faktiskt, dock förstår jag inte varför pastebinit skulle vara en "överkurs" :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Guiden är för nybörjare. Så jag vill hålla det så enkelt som möjligt.
<Krawlezt> Mjo, sant
<realubot> Avsikten är att folk som har problem med nätverket ska posta information så man slipper fråga efter allt varje gång och att folk ska försöka googla lite innan dom postar en fråga.
<Krawlezt> :)
<realubot> Kör dom raden med kommandon och googlar på produkt-ID på launchpad.net och ubuntuforums.org så kommer man långt.
<speedxXxcore> Någon som kör iscsi över gigabit från freenas? Finns det bättre lösningar än freenas. Vill gärna ha ZFS. Tips mottages. Kanske ska jag ha pxe boot också, vi får se.
<propus> fat32 :P
<Krawlezt> Godnatt realubot och resten av kanalen!
<Krawlezt> realubot, Först nu förstod jag ditt nick: real ubot :)
<propus> http://www.endofworld.net/
#ubuntu-se 2012-02-16
<itmannen> Suck. Har så himla ont i skallen så jag inte kan somna :(
<itmannen> Jag provar nu en trevlig bekantskap gällande torrent. Nämligen BitStorm Lite
<propus> itmannen, huvudvärks piller?
<itmannen> propus,  Japp. Det har intagits ett gäng
<propus> och inte blev de bättre?
<itmannen> propus,  Det tar nog ett tag för dom att göra verkan
<propus> itmannen, de är ju isf sant :)
<itmannen> propus,  Kruxet är att jag måste ganska tidigt
<itmannen> *upp
<propus> itmannen, sånt suger ju en del.. ;-/
<itmannen> propus,  Ja gissa
<propus> itmannen, själv är jag rastlös och vill göra något men vad skulle man kunna hitta på den här tiden?
<itmannen> propus,  Vandalisera samhället :)
<propus> itmannen, känns som att jag är lite för gammal för de :P
<itmannen> propus,  Då kan du väl testa lite distar i V-box
<propus> itmannen, de skulle jag kunna göra ja.. kanske skulle ta och prova gentoo :)
<itmannen> propus,  Ja varför inte
<propus> itmannen, är som sugen på att gå över till gentoo.. har köpt ny dator och ubuntu vill bara hitta 1 av mina cpu kärnor..
<itmannen> propus,  Själv så funderar jag på att testa Nya ExLight 11.10 LiveDVD med Enlightenment
<propus> och sedan så tycker jag att ubuntu har gått ner sig i en blöt pöl..
<itmannen> propus,  Kör du inte 64 ?
<propus> jag kör 64.. dock sitter jag i windows nu.
<itmannen> propus,  Mmen då ska det väl inte vara några prolem att hitta bägga CPU
<propus> itmannen, mm men kan tycka de.. provade till och med att byta kernel ändå ville ubuntu inte hitta mina 8 kärnor.
<maxjezy> propus, körde duu 64bitar?
<maxjezy> linux
<maxjezy> eller 32?
<maxjezy> kanske testa den du inte testa?
<propus> maxjezy, yes.. alltid 65bitars..
<maxjezy> visade den 8 kärnor i liveCD?
<propus> Yes
<propus> eller nej..
<maxjezy> testa en 32bitars live kanske?
<maxjezy> behöver ju inte installera för att kolla hur det ser ut
<maxjezy> om du har ett usb-minne
<realubot> propus: Vad har du för processor då?
<maxjezy> jag har ingen aning bara en tanke som flög i mig
<propus> kunde inte boota upp med live cd'n.. var tvungen att köra alternativ cd'n med acpi off noapci mm avslaget..
<propus> maxjezy, 32 bits med 16 gb ram? =)
<maxjezy> ah
<propus> realubot, amd-fx 8120
<maxjezy> propus, du och jag, du och jag.
<maxjezy> vi har så feta datorer
<propus> maxjezy, är man nörd så är man :)
<maxjezy> propus, va har du för grafik?
<propus> maxjezy, radeon 6870
<maxjezy> amd all the way
<maxjezy> i linux ska du satsa på intel och nvidia
<maxjezy> :)
<propus> okej..
<maxjezy> lite sent nu men..
<propus> too late now :P
<maxjezy> ja, det kommer väl med tiden.
<itmannen> Adjö igen. Nu ska jag prova kudden igen
<maxjezy> fixa sig dvs
<propus> Joo..
<maxjezy> när datorns specs är att jämnföra med en celleron 966mhz idag.
<maxjezy> propus, har du testat virtuellt då?
<maxjezy> i en sandlåda som barnen kallar det
<propus> maxjezy, nej har inte hunnit... har hållt på fixa med openmediavault hela kvällen. och hela dagen gick åt till att bråka med ubuntu.
<maxjezy> propus, ett alternativ kan ju vara ett testa med en bättre distro
<maxjezy> tex debian
<maxjezy> ubuntu är endå skit
<maxjezy> men ja tror samma fail sker där
<propus> Joo ubuntu är skit.. gillade 10.04 och 10.10.. med 11.** gick de åt skogen för den disten..
<maxjezy> yepp, idag är det kubuntu eller någon annan DE som gäller
<maxjezy> gärna i debian eller annat
<propus> Okej.
<maxjezy> propus, har du en äkta windows så är ju inte  det fy skam endå
<maxjezy> windows 7 är ju grymt
<propus> maxjezy, aldrig att jag skulle betala för windows :D crack the world!
<maxjezy> propus, jag vet inte hur man gör :)
<maxjezy> min säger "oäkting"
<maxjezy> iofs är det en äkta windows
<propus> maxjezy, man låter bli att installera en speciellt uppdatering så klarar man sig :)
<maxjezy> bara installerad på 2 maskiner
<maxjezy> det enda som skiljer en oäkting och en äkting är wallpapern
<maxjezy> som försvinner
<maxjezy> sen går säkert en röd lampa igång hos microsoft
<maxjezy> som säger att jag är en tjyv
<maxjezy> men vem behöver en wallpaper
<propus> KB971033 heter uppdateringen som du inte ska installera :)
<maxjezy> har antagligen redan gjort det :)
<maxjezy> jag stör mig faktiskt inte speciellt mycket på att ha det oäkta
<maxjezy> en påminnelse då å då bara
<maxjezy> som vill att ja ska äkta windows
<maxjezy> nej nu har jag gjort nog med tester för idag
<maxjezy> lite film tills man sover
<propus> god natt :)
<maxjezy> peace love alla datorister!
<propus> pz!
<realubot> propus: http://openbenchmarking.org/s/AMD%20FX%20-8120%20Eight-Core
<realubot> propus: Den verkar ju fungera i Ubuntu 11.10?
<realubot> propus: Titta på det här: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1910137
<realubot> propus: "It appears using 1-core/1-module was set by default in my BIOS."
<joel135> om jag har köpt en film (inte som Sintel, utan snarare Star Wars eller liknande), är det lagligt för mig att visa en bildruta ur den på offentlig plats, för folk jag inte känner?
<joel135> tänkte ha med den i en presentation i skolan, för att va mer specifik
<phnom> Morrn
<Philip5> är det någe drag i kanalen så här dags då?
<vacum> nä
<Philip5> verkar inte så
<Philip5> måste bara bero på vilket humör Barre är på
<vacum> det är så kallt och snöigt att hålen har täppts igen
<vacum> så det är inget drag
<Philip5> illa
<vacum> mjo
<amelia> Godmorogn!
<propus> hjääääääääääääälp!!! en tjej!!!
<amelia> :(
<propus> amelia, god morgon :)
<kodein> propus: rädd för tjejbaciller?
<propus> kodein, joo =)
<amelia> uuuuh.... måste..... ha.... kaffe....
<propus> amelia, kaffetorsk? =)
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<Barre> Philip5: jag är trött och sjuk, mycket jobb och hungrig...
<Barre> alltså int på det bästa humöret.. men jag är hemma ialla fall
<Philip5> Barre: du ser. hela kanalen går ner när du inte är på topp
<Philip5> Barre: men om du är hemma så borde du kanske sätta dig i ett hörn och meditera tills du är frisk
<amelia> propus: trött som fan
<amelia> hej Philip5!
<amelia> hej Barre!
<haffe> Hallå.
<Philip5> måste kila...
<Philip5> ha det
<Barre> amelia: hej, fått något kaffe ännu?
<haffe> Jag hade en fundering.
<haffe> Är det någon här som kodar mycket python?
<haffe> Någon som använder function decorators?
<nikihr> morrn
<nikihr> burr.. tillbaka till jobbet idag trots halsont och jobbig hosta
<amelia> Barre: ja. :)
<whomee> städa labb är alltid skoj, tur det inte hade gjorts på .. länge innan jag började här.
<nikihr> man kanske ska ta sig en kopp kaffe innan jobbet
<antii> nikihr: innan jobbet? :->
<nikihr> antii: har inte åkt
<nikihr> än
<nikihr> fortfarande hemma
<amelia> ujujuj, en timme till lunch och jag håller redan på att somna
<Barre> amelia: har du börjat jobba som snickare?
<Barre> sjukt tidit lunch....
<propus> *ASG*
<nikihr> amelia kör du på byggarlunchen ;)
<amelia> Barre: haha, nej... jag jobbar ju på IBM..
<nikihr> Jag såg avatar för första gången igår
<nikihr> så jävla bra! :)
<antii> nikihr: 2009 ropar å säger lol
<nikihr> antii: i know i know
<nikihr> sluta att retas nu
<nikihr> Jag ringde com hem igår ang mitt kort till digitalboxen som inte har kommit än
<nikihr> 7 dagar efter
<nikihr> deras svar var "Ja det händer ju ganska ofta att folk på posten eller liknande snor korten och tar hem dom i och med att det är en veckas fri visning med alla kanaler.."
<nikihr> jag trodde inte mina öron
<amelia> w00t?!
<antii> :D
<Barre> amelia: jag vet, men som snickare... verkar konstigt ;)
<nikihr> så tack comhem för att jag missade champions leauge igår :(
<amelia> Barre: haha, du kommer till den åldern du med snart.
<amelia> Barre: jag hänger bara på mina kollegor så jag slipper äta ensam kl 12:30
<HeMan> morrn!
<HeMan> Barre: du ska inte komma hit på måndag då?
<nikihr> ne nu dra till jobbet
<nikihr> haii
<Barre> HeMan: inte vad jag planerat, vad händer?
<HeMan> Barre: Hitachi ska komma och prata high performance med bla IB
<Barre> HeMan: :) jasså.... vad spännade....
<realubot> "Regeringen vill att polisen ska kunna få ut abonnemangsuppgifter om folk som begår brott på nätet, även när brottet bara ger böter. Det skriver regeringen i en proposition som har lämnats över till riksdagen."
<realubot> https://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=1646&artikel=4967321
<sarunasv> Hello, A bit of OT topic, but since some people here are sysadmins, I just wanted to check if anyone here would be able to recommend a Cisco distributor in Stockholm? I tried contact some listed under Cisco's partner website but haven't been able to get in touch.
<Barre> HeMan: inget namn? (jag har då inte blitt inbjuden ;))
<HeMan> Barre: hmm, kan det ha vart Martin nånting?
<HeMan> Barre: jag väntar själv på inbjudan
<Barre> HeMan: ok... då vet jag :)
<HeMan> Barre: hehe, det var HP och Marita... :)
<Barre> HeMan: men skit ner dig!
<Barre> ;P
<realubot> "De åtalade dömdes också till att betala ett solidariskt skadestånd om 46 miljoner kronor. "
<HeMan> Barre: done!
<realubot> Syftningsfel. Det är väl inte skadeståndet som är solidariskt utan betalningen?
<realubot> "De åtalade dömdes också till att solidariskt betala ett skadestånd om 46 miljoner kronor".
<realubot> Säger jag.
<Barre> Ibland så kräks jag!
<Barre> realubot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7c1jJmBtwvE   du påminner lite om den ibland ;P
<kodein> sarunasv: we seem to have cygate as our supplier currently.
<sarunasv> kodein: Thanks, I'll check them out!
 * realubot gråter för att Barre retas.
<amelia> sarunasv: Westbahr (but they're GBG based), ATEA, TechData (i think)..
<amelia> sarunasv: I'll go with Westbahr if you're a small to medium business and ATEA if you're a large business
<amelia> sarunasv: and if you're just buying a switch this once you could try www.dustin.se too
<sarunasv> amelia: Thanks :), need SMARTnet as well and dustin.se doesn't seem to have that
<Barre> sarunasv: therer's also Caperio, www.caperio.se
<sarunasv> Barre: Thanks :)
<sarunasv> amelia: Few mails sent ;)
<amelia> sarunasv: i see. i hope you find someone.
<petaspeedbeaver> Tja, har en trådlös mus som verkar ha fuckat upp ... Mottagaren i datorn blinkar som den ska när jag trycker på "programmeringsknappen" på den, och musen lyser. Men inget verkar hända när jag trycker på "ID" på musen ... den röda avkänningsdioden under fortsätter bara lysa. Några tips förutom köp en ny? :)
<scarleo> testa ta ut batterierna ett tag så den liksom nollställer sig, kan ha samma problem på min ibland och det brukar hjälpa
<scarleo> petaspeedbeaver, ^^
<petaspeedbeaver> scarleo, tack, har prövat det, men den envisas med att bara lysa för fullt hela tiden.
<whomee> petaspeedbeaver: vilken typ av mus?
<petaspeedbeaver> whomee, det är en gammal HP "slim rf wireless", kommer upp som Creative Labs wireless mouse i lsusb.
<whomee> petaspeedbeaver: ok, då har jag inget på rak arm sådär, hade samma problem med en blåtands mus från logitech, då fick jag ta en vanlig mus så jag kom åt att registrera den i X, efter det gick det :) men just din mus har jag inget på direkt nu
<larsemil> imorgon är det fredag!
<petaspeedbeaver> whomee, tackar ändå, jag prövar vidare lite. Den kan eventuellt vara att "ID" knappen rent mekanisk har ballat, ska testa att rensa gummibrytaren.
<kodein> larsemil: på torsdag äts det ärtsoppa på lördag är det fest
<larsemil> kodein: u bet!
<haffe> Men kyckling på fredag är ändå det jag gillar bäst.
<HeMan> finns det någon radiostation som scrobblar all musik till Last.fm?
<HeMan> för mig är det surströmming på fredag, gillar!
<larsemil> HeMan: mitt i vintern1?
<HeMan> larsemil: surströmming är alltid gott!
<kodein> oj, det skulle smaka
<kodein> får man komma över på en klämma?
<HeMan> kodein: vi har redan besök så det går nog tyvärr inte
<kodein> attans.
<kodein> jag har väl iofs ändå själv främmande, så jag hade inte kunnat komma
<HeMan> :)
<HeMan> kodein: vi gillar besök!
<Coffe> gäsp
<larsemil> Coffe: hittat något nytt att göra nu då?
<Coffe> larsemil,  inte än.
<larsemil> vad tror ni? http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2012/01/new-kde-tablet-to-liberate-linux-enthusiasts-from-walled-garden.ars
<larsemil> jag vill ha en
<andol> larsemil: Fråga chefen om han kan köpa in en till firman? :)
<larsemil> andol: det hade varit något det.
<larsemil> andol: jag har så sträng chef bara.
<andol> larsemil: Usch och fy. Jag har även hört att han övervakar precis allt du gör på och utanför arbetstid.
<larsemil> andol: ja. läskigt
<kodein> han vet allt?
<HeMan> larsemil: jag hörde att du var ute med familjen på en skotertur och att chefen var med hela tiden! jobbigt!
<einand> larsemil: förutom att den är löjligt dyr
<ePax> Hur komplicerade lösenord ska vara om man ska använda truecrypt?
<ePax> Och en till fråga. Ska man kryptera hela disken eller enbart vissa mappar?
<einand> kryptera hela disken
<einand> annars så lägge sig säkert nått skit på fel ställe
<ePax> einand: Spelar det någon roll om man krypterar disken i efterhand eller ska bör man göra det vid installation?
<kodein> 12345 har jag hört är ett bra lösenord
<einand> bör göras vid installation
<einand> för annars kan du ha otur att det ligger orkypterade reseter
<ePax> einand: Om man har då dualboot med windows?
<ePax> kodein: qwerty är nog bättre lösen
<kodein> asdf
<kodein> password1 är för vanligt. kör password2
<einand> 1234 är vanligt, så för att göra det svårare så brukar jag köra med 4321
<einand> ibland tar jag 9999 för det tar längre tid att bruta
<HeMan> einand: beror väl på om man börjar nerifrån eller uppifrån
<einand> jo
<einand> HeMan: så därför bör jag köra med 5549 då
<HeMan> einand: eller fem siffror!
<einand> HeMan: så många siffor glömmer man
<HeMan> einand: tre siffror, det lär ingen prova!
<phnom> Är det någon som vet om det är några options man MÅSTE svara på när man gör en TCP handshake?
 * phnom uppfinner hjulet igen, men det blir för fyrkantigt.
<HeMan> phnom: kolla boken TCP/IP illustrated, den är riktigt bra
<phnom> Jag har den framför mig, men den svarar inte rakt ut på det.
<HeMan> måste nog läsa den igen, var ett tag sen jag läste den
<phnom> Vår vackra kod svarar på en SYN, och wireshark säger att allt är rätt och att det är en ACK på föregående frame, men datorn som initierar skickar inget svar tillbaka sen =/
<madbear> phnom: nu måste skicka ett kvack först
<madbear> för att du e en anka
<madbear> kvack ack sen skickar man tjack
<madbear> och tillslut ett nejtack till tjack som stavas nack
<madbear> förkortning av nej tack
<phnom> ack ack ack...
<mewmin> ja
<phnom> nä
<nighter> jo
<phnom> nä!
<nighter> JO!
<phnom> :(
<kodein> säker?
<johanbr> finns det nån i kanalen som provat att låta sin dhcp-server berätta för klienterna var ntp-servern finns? i så fall, funkar det bra?
<Coffe> har jag aldrig testat med dhcp , men de bör fungera.
<Coffe> någon som har några goa gnometerminal inställningar för att ha loggfönster uppe och rullande hela tiden
<spacebug-> måste säga att jag är grymt imponerad av firefox 13.0 (nightly build). Snabbt och lättviktare på nått sätt
<kodein> ja.
<antii> 13?
<antii> var väl för fan 10 nyss
<kodein> antii: vadå, lever du i gårdagen eller?
<antii> äsch kör kråm
<kodein> johanbr: jag har kört så och det funkar bra.
<realubot> *bröööl*
<kodein> realubot: brunstig?
<realubot> kodein: Ja. Jag försöker locka till mig brudar genom att låta som Tarzan.
<kodein> jag tror inte det funkar
<maxjezy_> antii, jag sa för ett par dagar sedan "10? det var väl fan 3.5 nyss!#!"
<maxjezy_> känns som firefox bara levererar uppdateringar och byter versionsnummer för att vara häftiga
<maxjezy_> webläsaren blir fan inte bättre.
<kodein> bättre? vad tror du mjukvaruutveckling går ut på?
 * andol är rätt nöjd med att Opera fortfarande håller sig till sansad versionnummering.
<maxjezy_> den har gått och blivit så jäkla tung att det inte räcker med en netbook för att köra den
<kodein> andol: sansad? den är ju för bövelen på typ 11.61 1250
<maxjezy_> kodein, har du testat chromium
<maxjezy_> får fan firefox att se ut som internetexplorer
<kodein> men vem använder firefox?!
<maxjezy_> ja vet inte, varför utvecklas skiten
<andol> kodein: Tja, den sista komponenten är ju byggnumret, vilket åtminstone typ är mer utav ett löpnummer än ett satt versionnummer.
<kodein> och nu börjar vi ju närma oss vad exempelvis chrome kör som versionsnummer
<maxjezy_> chrome gör sig iaf värd ett högt versionsnummer
<maxjezy_> oavsätt om det vore 100.10
<maxjezy_> någon som hört något nytt om firefox operativsystemet btW?
<Ezim> realubot, http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=55870&p=450674#p450674
<Ezim> jag har skrivit 1 inlägg nu.
<Ezim> hoppas fler bidrar så det blir en tråd många av nybörjarna samt de som har strul kan finna lösning
<Ezim> realubot, den tråden kommer nog bli min sista seriösa tråd jag skriver i på ett väldigt bra tag. kommer koncentrera mig på annat framöver.
<Ezim> blir också mindre vistelse här
<johanbr> kodein, ok, tack... det jag mest undrar är vad som händer om en klient konfigurerad för det ansluter till ett annat nätverk som inte ger tidsserver via dhcp
<Ezim> Philip5, välkommen Ezim´s guru.
<Philip5> hehe
<johanbr> kan man ställa in så att ntp i så fall använder en given server?
<antii> ja
<antii> johanbr: editera /etc/ntp.conf
<kodein> just.
<Ezim> Philip5, allt väl?
<Philip5> så där
<Ezim> Philip5, okej. hoppas det inte är något allvarligt.
<Philip5> var på indiska resturangen i svartbäcken på lunchen och buffén där var lite skum tror jag för jag har varit lite risig i kistan hela eftermiddagen.... :/
<johanbr> antii, om jag editerar /etc/ntp.conf, betyder inte det att den servern alltid kommer att användas?
<Ezim> du har nog fått haxxor-abstinens :).
<Philip5> eftersom du frågar.... :D
<Ezim> Philip5, ju, jag vet hur det känns. :(
<antii> johanbr: du kan välja flera servrar
<kodein> jag skulle nog säga att dhcp-inställt går före ntp.conf, snarare
<Philip5> Ezim: såg att du skrev i kubuntu-dev att jag lärt dig vara haxxor med debian paket.... kul att du använde uttrycket så där i kanalen... :D
<johanbr> antii, kodein, ok jag provar editera ntp.conf och ser vad som händer... tack!
<antii> johanbr: service ntp/d restart efter
<Ezim> Philip5, jepp, jag kan ju ej ljuga om min guru. :)
<johanbr> Philip5, indisk restaurang i svartbäcken väcker lite vaga minnen... är det den som ligger mitt bland bensinstationerna där?
<Philip5> johanbr: precis den
<Philip5> Ezim: mest användandet av ordet haxxor
<Ezim> Philip5, vem lärde jag mig det ordet av? :)
<Philip5> Ezim: fast alla håller nog inte samma innebörd av det
<Philip5> det är inte alltid något positivt
<Ezim> Philip5, :) okej, jag tycker det låter roligt.
<Philip5> ja kul är det
<Ezim> sedan om någon tar illa vid får han/hon säga det.
<Philip5> Ezim: för vissa är en haxxor en hacker typ som gör lite fulhack eller script kiddie men för andra kan det vara en cool hacker... beror lite på vem man frågar
<Ezim> Philip5, danke för förklaringen.
<Ezim> Philip5, glädjedödare. ordet var så coolt.
<Philip5> därför jag tyckte det var lite kul
<Ezim> var du tvungen avslöja :P
<Ezim> Philip5, jag var glad i min ovetande roll.
<Philip5> den som läste kan ju ha läst det med samma innebörd som du tänkte... eller inte... nackdelen med ordet eller så kan man använda det medvetet med en dubbel betydelse
<Ezim> Philip5, då vet jag. Ordet kommer användas sparsamt dvs aldrig :).
<Philip5> eller i rätt sammanhang
<Ezim> Philip5, :P sluta vara jobbig nu. Jag har ju bestämt mig för inte använda det.
<Ezim> antingen använder jag fullt ut eller inte alls :P.
<Philip5> okejrå din haxxor :D
<Ezim> Philip5, :) mina fingrar börjar klia.
<swecarp> Ezim:  do store guru
<swecarp> är det någon som vet hur man stänger av den irriterande rutan som poppar upp närman pekar på ett program i verktygsfältet på kubuntu
<swecarp> Philip5:  gokväll
<Ezim> swecarp, brb. fråga Philip5.
<Ezim> håller på skriven en sak
<swecarp> ok Ezim  ingen fara försöker hitta det själv men utan fram gång
<swecarp> Philip5:  behöver din hjälp
<Philip5> vadå då?
<swecarp> har en irriterande ruta som poppar upp såfort jag för musen över ett program i verktygsfältet
<Philip5> är den bara svart eller är det text i den?
<Ezim> realubot, http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=55870
<Philip5> för du menar pop-up hjälprutan eller?
<Ezim> skrivit ett till inlägg
<swecarp> vit med text tidigare var det för hands granskining av fönstret där lyckades stänga av den funktionen
<swecarp> ja
<Philip5> swecarp: vill du inte ha den alls eller vill du att den ska se annorlunda ut?
<swecarp> vill inte ha den
<Ezim> swecarp, det du menar är en widget. kan lätt tas bort/läggas till.
<Ezim> är det den som ser ut som ett i?
<realubot> Ezim: Mycket bra!
<Ezim> realubot, tror om vi fortsätter skriver och andra hjälper till kan det bli ultimata hjälp tråden.
<Ezim> något folk kan ha bland sina bokmärken
<realubot> Jag lägger in dina guider som länkar i mitt första inlägg också så hittar folk enklare till guiderna högst upp.
<realubot> Usch, vilken meningsuppbyggnad.
<Ezim> realubot, ja det fungerar.
<Ezim> äsch det är ingen :) grammatik tävling.
<Ezim> bara folket förstår
<realubot> Synd att det inte går att lägga in bokmärken i posterna så att det går att länka till en speciell del av en post i forumet.
<Ezim> realubot, om du tänker skriva något mer idag. har jag förslag.
<realubot> Ezim: Jag tänkte på min meningsuppbyggnad här i kanalen. Inte på texten i dina guider.
<realubot> Ezim: Ok, vad?
<Ezim> att de som har problem med specifika program ska prova öppna från terminalen och komma med svaret till forumet
<realubot> Ezim: Just.
<Ezim> realubot, det är också extremt viktigt.
<swecarp> Ezim:  för söker ta en skärmbild på det
<realubot> Ezim: Jag får se om jag orkar skriva något idag. Jag ska göra en guide som den jag gjorde igår men för grafikkort.
<realubot> Jag får se om jag orkar det ikväll.
<Ezim> realubot, lungt. bara tråden skrivs av fler än mig och dig.
<realubot> swecarp: PÃ¥ vad? Kurdistans guider?
<Ezim> för jag kommer ta paus från ubuntu-sverige.
<Ezim> realubot, lungt jag lägger till det jag nyss skrev själv.
<realubot> Ezim: Jag är inte så säker på att det blir så många fler som skriver.
<realubot> swecarp: Jag tänkte rekommendera screengrab men det finns inte till senaste Firefox.
<Ezim> realubot, verkar nästan så. alla kör gömma gubbe.
<realubot> swecarp: Screengrab för att ta skärmskott på hela webbsidor.
<realubot> Ezim: Mm.
<realubot> bbl
<swecarp> Ezim:  när jag för musen över låt os säga visa skrivbordet ikonen i verktygfältet så kommer det upp en förklaring på vad det är
<Philip5> swecarp: jag tror dessvärre att det är olika settings gör lite olika sådana ställen
<Philip5> det kallas för tooltips själva pop-upen
<Philip5> man kan tabort dem så de inte visas när man håller musen över grejer på panel på ett ställe medan jag tror det är på andra ställen om du menar ikoner i program som manhåller musen över
<maxjezy> Philip5, visst har vi samma processor?
<maxjezy> och då borde vi ha samma fäste för fläkt?
<maxjezy> isf, vad har du för fläkt?
<Philip5> maxjezy: i7 2600k har jag
<maxjezy> samma som ajg
<swecarp> Philip5:  jag hr flera program öpna så ligger ji knappar till dom i verktygsraden i nederkant på skärmen och när jag för musen över så visar det vad det är för program
<maxjezy> jag
<maxjezy> Philip5, vad har du för fläkt?
<Philip5> swecarp: visar vad det är för program och dess ikon?
<maxjezy> jag behöver köpa en ny
<maxjezy> din håller nere temp i full load?
<amelia> godkväll!
<maxjezy> Philip5, min går upp i över 80 grader :(
<Ezim> realubot, done.
<Philip5> maxjezy: jag har en Noctua NH-D14
<maxjezy> Philip5, vilken temp går din upp i max?
<swecarp> Philip5:  jag får leva med det och se om jag kan stänga av det senare när jag kan det bättre
<Ezim> swecarp, herregud Philip5 vet iinte svaret på det?
<maxjezy> Philip5, NOCTUA NH-D14 SE2011 S-2011?
<Philip5> Ezim: mest för att jag inte är hundra på vad han menar
<Ezim> anledning informationen kommer är för att du ej låst grafiska komponenter
<maxjezy> eller NOCTUA NH-D14 S-1155/1156/1366/AM3
<Ezim> högerklicka och lås.
<maxjezy> 700 kr på dustin
<Ezim> så kommer informationen att ej finnas om du för över musen
<Ezim> swecarp, förstod jag dig rätt?
<Ezim> sedan när du ska lägga till grafiska komponenter så öppnar du det
<Philip5> maxjezy: en sådan här har jag: http://www.topreviewshop.com/graphics/noctua_nh_d14_fan_over_memory_slots.jpg
<maxjezy> Philip5, fan va stor den är asså
<maxjezy> undrar om den får plats här
<Ezim> swecarp, annars även när det är låst kommer det finnas lite information med vit text och svart bakgrund.
<Ezim> är det detta du stör dig på?
<Philip5> maxjezy: ja den är rätt fet men så är den nog den som kyler mest av alla som inte är vattenkylare
<Philip5> maxjezy: finns en modell som bara är halva den också
<CasperN> ser ut som att den kylaren skulle bryta sönder moderkortet om man reser den upp :)
<Ezim> swecarp, om det är sistnämnda du stör dig på finns ingen lösning :).
<maxjezy> CasperN, ellerhur :)
<bittin> maxjezy, hittat nåt mer coolings?
<Philip5> CasperN: hehe, man kan tro det men den sitter bättre än man kan tro
<Philip5> maxjezy: kör du med intels original-fläkt nu?
<maxjezy> jopp
<CasperN> mjo, jag har en liknande kub :) dock inte så stora fläktar på den, är det en 12cm eller en 14?
<maxjezy> bittin, nepp
<bittin> k
<maxjezy> sovit idag =)
<bittin> ah
<swecarp> Ezim:  jag hittade avstängningen  det var verktygstips som funktionen hette satt och pillade lite och helt plötsligt så hittade jag det
<Ezim> swecarp, :) grattis. guru swecarp.
<Philip5> maxjezy: med original-fläkten så kunde jag bara överklocka till run 3.8-3.9 ghz utan att den blev instabil. med den här kan jag köra på 4.4 ghz stabilt som tåget och 4.8 ghz lite instabilt
<Ezim> swecarp, du gick säkerligen in på Program - och systemunderrättelser?
<CasperN> maxjezy: http://www.inet.se/produkt/6308750/thermalright-hr-02-macho
<CasperN> http://www.inet.se/produkt/5331077/scythe-ninja-iii-rev-b
<CasperN> står att dessa är Nickelplätterad koppar
<CasperN> varför nickel?
<Philip5> CasperN: men de där jar ju bara 1 fläkt som kyler :P
<CasperN> för minskad kopparoxidering eller?
<CasperN> Philip5: man kan montera flera
<swecarp> det fanns i aktivitetshanteraren
<CasperN> det behövs ju oftast inte mer än en fläkt om man inte kör klockat
<Ezim> realubot, du kanske skulle ändra namnet på din tråd?
<Ezim> för annars passar inte det jag skriver in riktigt in
<Philip5> maxjezy: ska du börja överklocka eller vill du bara ha svalare cpu nu när du söndagsåker med din i nuvarande hastighet?
<maxjezy> Philip5, vill få ner temp vid rendering
<maxjezy> den går upp i över 80 grader ju
<maxjezy> kan inte vara nyttigt
<CasperN> maxjezy: scyte ninja är ett av de säkraste korten som finns, men vetifan om jag inte skulle slipat ned nickelskyddet på basplattan först
<maxjezy> CasperN, den såg nice ut
<CasperN> den ska finnas utan nickel också, men då får man nog leta i andra butiker än inet
<maxjezy> är nickel inte bra?
<maxjezy> nu kör man blender 2.62
<petaspeedbeaver> Sitter och går igenom ett bash-skript som kör rsync för att flytta backuper till en extern disk. Innan jag kör rsync har jag skrivit: rsyncArguments="$rsyncArguments $*"    (argumenten till rsync är som synesi den variabeln) ... men jag kan inte förstå hur jag tänkte. Vad för det jag skrivit egentligen ... hjälp :)
<petaspeedbeaver> *GÖR det jag skrivit, alltså innebörden av $* i detta fall ...
<CasperN> nej nickel är skit
<CasperN> 90,7 W/(m·K) i Värmeledningsförmåga
<CasperN> koppar har 401 W/(m·K)
<CasperN> eller något
<CasperN> högre bättre
<maxjezy> okej, fast den lär funka bättre än det jag har nu
<CasperN> och 90 är skit :)
<maxjezy> mindre fläkt än min får man leta efter
<petaspeedbeaver> Öhm, stämmer det att jag då lägger till de argument som bash-skriptet kördes med från terminalen till variabeln i fråga? I det här fallet skulle man alltså kunna lägga till ytterligare argument till rsync genom att ange dem som argument till backup-skriptet?
<Ezim> nu ska man röra på sig.
<Ezim> ha det bra alla.
 * Ezim säger bye. 
<maxjezy> Ezim, du med!
<swecarp> Philip5:  har försökta uppdatera kde till 4,8 den
<swecarp> laddade en massa filer i terminalen som sa att den ändra till 4,8 men i information om datorn så står det att det är 4,7
<realubot> Ezim!
<Philip5> swecarp: har det löst sig med kde 4.8?
<swecarp> Philip5:  japp gjorde fel  körde engång till i terminalen
<Philip5> aj då
<Philip5> men nu kör du kde 4.8 så det ryker?! :D
<swecarp> jqajemensan håller på att anpassa utseedndet på skärmen med lite teman och annat
<Philip5> najs
<Philip5> snart kan du lära kurdistan istället :)
<swecarp> jap hittqade vart man stängde av den irriterande inforutan
<Philip5> :)
<swecarp> inställningar aktivitetshanteraren
<Philip5> har de lekt med effekterna i kwin?
<swecarp> kwin ???
<spacebug-> hum
<swecarp> Philip5:  får ett felmedelande när jag skall ladda ner nya teman  " okännt fel i programeringsgränssnitt för öppen samarbetstjänst "
<nikihr> gokväll
<swecarp> gokväll nikihr
<nikihr> Philip5: hahaha kurdistan
<nikihr> hur går det för honom med paketbyggandet?
<Philip5> swecarp: låter som kanske det temat inte finns kvar på kde-apps.org
<swecarp> ok  skall kolla på hemsidan
<realubot> Middag nu. Broccolisoppa.
<Philip5> swecarp: hittade du något där?
<swecarp> hemsidan kan inte visas  philip
<Philip5> då är det nog därför du får felet när du ska installera
<swecarp> ja det är nog så skall prova i morgon det funkade förut men inte nu medelande i webläsaren är kodnings fel
<HeMan> Gammal klassiker, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QYWGCEm2Dc
<Philip5> wb johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<nikihr> amelia: är du där?
<nikihr> eller någon annan som kanske kör fedora?
<nikihr> tycker att yum är så sjukt seg
<nikihr> Philip5: saknar du hockeyn? :)
<kodein> nikihr: yums seghet är en feature.
<nikihr> kodein: fast jag menade att den var yber seg :P
<nikihr> men det blev bra efter fastest mirror plugin
<kodein> ja?
<nikihr> ..?
<kodein> ville du ha en snabb pakethanterare eller?!
<nikihr> öhh
<nikihr> ja?
<kodein> vad kör du då fedora för?
<nikihr> för att jag trivs bra med den
<nikihr> menade att den var ovanligt seg
<kodein> ja, yum är uselt.
<nikihr> tycker yum är trevligt
<nikihr> men men
<nikihr> alla är vi olika
<Ezim> :( svårt sova. måste nog vänta på x_link dans.
<Ezim> realubot, http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=55870
<nikihr> Ezim: varför pajjade du hans tråd?
<Ezim> nikihr, :) var illa tvungen.
<nikihr> förlåt, men borde det inte vara en speciell tråd för det :P
<nikihr> kör en egen
<nikihr> bra inaitiv annars på dina inlägg också
<nikihr> hoppas du förstår vad jag menar :P
<Ezim> nikihr, jepp jag förstår och därför ber jag realubot ändra titeln på tråden.
<Ezim> nikihr, :) tråden var något jag och realubot har chattat om. jag visste inte att han skulle ha den så specifik.
<nikihr> Ezim: okey dåsa :)
<nikihr> sry my bad then
<Ezim> nikihr, np.
<Ezim> nikihr, vill att det ska finnas 1 tråd där mycket av de frågor och besvär folk har med Ubuntu besvaras
<Ezim> det är lättare än söka igenom hela forumet
<nikihr> jag tycker iofs att det är enklare med trådspecifika saker :P
<nikihr> sen kan man ju absolut ha en tråd för små saker ocks
<Ezim> nikihr, Här hittar ni svar på flesta av era frågor och problem
<Ezim> tycker tråden borde heta så.
<Ezim> annars har du rätt, allt jag skriver blir off-topic.
<nikihr> exakt
<nikihr> 00 dansen ;)
<Ezim> nikihr, får se vad realubot säger. vill han ha trådspecifik kan jag flytta mina inlägg till en sep. tråd.
<Ezim> nikihr, x_link verkar glömt :) sitt ansvar.
<nikihr> haha
<Ezim> nikihr, :) jag förde reklam igen. http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=55872
<nikihr> goodie :)
<nikihr> men vi saknar dig
<nikihr> Ezim: hur går det på praktiken
<Ezim> nikihr, :) saknar er också. det var ju någon h sedan.
<nikihr> eller du kanske inte gick på någon praktik
<Ezim> nikihr, :) inte praktik ännu.
<nikihr> nu är nikke trött
<Ezim> nikihr, kommer bli mindre ubuntu sverige för mig framöver som du vet.
<nikihr> brb måste bära bruden till sängen så jag kan slänga mig  soffan hahaha
<nikihr> hon tar upp divanen i soffan :P
<Ezim> nikihr, vilken gentleman
<nikihr> Ezim: ja hon kan ju inte somna i divanen på soffan som är skönast att ligga med datorn i
<Ezim> nikihr, :) ja, det är ju förståeligt.
<Ezim> :P behövde du bära henne?
<nikihr> Ezim: lite halvt
<nikihr> hon är som mig
<nikihr> halvt död nyvaken
<Ezim> nikihr, innebär att ni gillar bära varandra? :)
<nikihr> absolut
<Ezim> nikihr, :) bäst att du ej gör henne arg då.
<nikihr> ePax: !
<nikihr> tänkte precis på dig
<nikihr> läskigt
<Ezim> http://windowmaker.org/ för er som gillar minimalistisk. släppte ny utgåva.
<nikihr> wm är nice
<Ezim> ePax, tro honom inte. han bar nyligen sin tjej :P.
<nikihr> hahaha
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> nikihr, hur går det med arch, fedora och alla andra distar du kör?
<Ezim> vilken kör du oftast?
<nikihr> fedora
<nikihr> sen arch
<nikihr> eller
<nikihr> arch och fedora lika mycket
<Ezim> nikihr, nämn fördel/nackdel med båda.
<Ezim> samt varför du kör just dessa två mest.
<nikihr> oj
<nikihr> vet inte riktigt
<nikihr> fedora är väl den stadiga
<nikihr> arch är väl kul att experimentera med då det är lite mer pill
<nikihr> fedora kan man väl säga är arbetsmaskinen
<Ezim> nikihr, varför ej rhel direkt som centos och dess andra kusin?
<Ezim> av det jag förstått är fedora inte så stabil eller användarvänlig. mer bas för testa ny teknik som senare kan hamna i rhel.
<nikihr> jag tycker den är stadig
<nikihr> och den är väldigt användarvänlig
<Ezim> nikihr, på vilket sätt?
<nikihr> ja den är precis som ubuntu
<nikihr> alltså
<nikihr> varför är ubuntu användarvänlig
<Ezim> nikihr, hur installerar man tredje parts grejer?
<nikihr> codecs?
<nikihr> tpy?
<nikihr> typ?
<Ezim> nikihr, :) för det är lätt installera codecs, flash, drivrutiner och allt annat man snabbt vill åt.
<nikihr> ja det är det här med
<nikihr> lägg till rpmfusion bara
<Ezim> nikihr, nej då, man måste hålla på med massa repo.
<Ezim> lite otryggt då det inte är fedoras egna snubbar som står bakom
<Ezim> kororaa är väl den enda vettiga remixen av fedora som faktiskt är användarvänlig :).
<nikihr> ePax: berätta nu
<nikihr> om fedora
<nikihr> min guru
<Ezim> nikihr, :) fasiken alla har sin guru.
<nikihr> Ezim: epax har jag känt sen jag var typ 13 :P
<Ezim> det man kan ge redhat och fedora enorm cred är deras bidrag till linux
<realubot> "Den totala näthandeln med varor ökade i fjol med nästan 11 procent till 27,7 miljarder kronor, vilket motsvarar 5 procent av den svenska detaljhandeln."
<Ezim> flesta lösningen på problem löses av fedora/redhat
<Ezim> nikihr, riktigt nice. nördar båda två sedan barnsben. :P
<nikihr> haha
<Ezim> nikihr, ni lana mycket tillsammans va?
<Ezim> dreamhack
<Ezim> cola
<Ezim> :P
<nikihr> haha
<nikihr> han är väl än 15 år äldre än mig kanske :P
<nikihr> 10 iallafall
<Ezim> nikihr, :) ni lana väl ändå?
<Ezim> höll varandra i handen när ni gick in för dreamhack
<nikihr> nej
<nikihr> hahaha
<nikihr> värst va du blivit kaxig
<nikihr> ;)
<Ezim> nikihr, det är ju sant.
<nikihr> jag har aldrig varit på dreamhack
<Ezim> ePax, :) PM mig och berättar detaljer.
<nikihr> haha
<Ezim> :) va ej orolig jag skämta.
<realubot> Ezim: Jag föreslår ett av två alternativ för tråden. 1. Tråden innehåller bara guider (och då måste tråden byta namn). 2. Ezim poster flyttas till nya trådar.
<realubot> Det är inte fel med en ren supporttråd som Ezim är inne på.
<nikihr> får man rösta?
<Ezim> nikihr, väljer nr 2. :)
<realubot> Problemet är att jag tycker att allt som inte är guider ska bort i.s.f.
<nikihr> 1.
 * nikihr håller med realubot 
<realubot> T.ex. kommentarer som mcnisses och mitt svar på hans kommentar.
<Ezim> realubot, nästintill allt är guider.
<realubot> Ezim: Folk kommer kanske posta vad som helst i tråden. Typ ställa frågor direkt i tråden o.s.v.
<realubot> I.s.f. borde man låsa tråden så bara utvalda får skriva.
<Ezim> realubot, därför tycker jag det jag skrev var bra som rubrik
<Ezim> det ska vara en tråd där man lägger upp användarbar information och guider
<Ezim> även om det finns en guide sektion orkar nog ingen läsa alla guider. då måste man ha oändligt många flikar.
<realubot> Ezim: Ja. Om vi ska ha det som alt. 2 så får jag ju byta namn.
<Ezim> med 1 tråd blir det mer lättläst
<realubot> Ezim: Exakt.
<Ezim> realubot, sedan om någon har problem så behöver man bara hänvisa att läsa tråden.
<realubot> Därför hade det varit bra om man rensade ut allt annat än rena guider.
<realubot> Ezim: Exakt.
<realubot> Du har en poäng där. Helt klart.
<Ezim> realubot, ja, du menar vanliga kommentarer?
<realubot> Nackdelen är att det blir rörigt om vem som helst postar vad som helst i tråden.
<Ezim> det håller jag med dig helt.
<realubot> Ezim: Mm.
<Ezim> bara guider/länkar till guider eller information.
<realubot> Ezim: Folk kanske börjar ställa frågor direkt i tråden o.s.v. Jag undrar om det finns någon funktion för att styra vilka som får posta i en tråd?
<Ezim> realubot, om ingen orkar göra det så blir det vår lilla grej. vi har ju snart täckt merparten.
<Ezim> realubot, ja, man får. men jag är :) aktiv moderator där längre.
<Ezim> valde ej ha de rättigheterna
 * bittin täcker Ezim 
<Ezim> *ej
<Ezim> bittin, :) tack. för vad då?
 * bittin ollar realubots panna
<bittin> har nikihr skaffat en tjock nördtjej?
<Ezim> bittin, sådant trams kan du ta i dina porrkanaler.
<bittin> Ezim, realubot hänger inte i porrkanalerna jag hänger i :(
<realubot> einand: Jag kollar på inställningarna nu och se inget alt. för att låsa en tråd eller så.
<realubot> einand: Oj, fel.
<realubot> Ezim:
<realubot> Det var till dig.
<Ezim> realubot, som vanlig användare är det ej möjligt.
<bittin> tror iofs varken realubot är bög eller lebb dock
<bittin> eller gillar tentakler
<Ezim> bittin, vaknat på fel sida?
<realubot> bittin: lebb i.s.f.
<nikihr> *gääääsp*
<realubot> lebb född i fel kön.
<Ezim> nikihr, :) sluta med gäsp. det ägs av en i kanalen.
<nikihr> jahaa
<nikihr> förlåt
<Ezim> nikihr, :) du får ta det med amelia.
<bittin> Ezim, nej
<Ezim> bittin, hur är du då när du vaknar på rätt sida? :)
<bittin> realubot, det är lite samma här :(
<bittin> finns en sådan jävla trevlig tjej i #yuri jag vill ha
<realubot> Jag vet inte hur vi ska göra med tråden.
<Ezim> realubot, :) du kan väldigt enkelt skriva i huvudinlägget i den här tråden skrivs bara guider
<Ezim> och länkar som kan vara till hjälp för nya
<bittin> ne nu ska jag dra åt pipsvängen
<realubot> Ezim: Ja.
<realubot> Men vi har ju redan skrivit saker som inte hör hemma i en guide-tråd.
<andbittin> Sugar du gubbakuk
<Ezim> realubot, då kan vi ta bort dom.
<nikihr> fel kanal
<realubot> Ezim: Rubriken på alla svar ändra inte heller...
<realubot> Bara första rubriken.
<realubot> :(
<andbittin> Myget
<realubot> skitforum
<andbittin> Felande
<realubot> Ezim: Jag har inte admin i forumet så jag kan inte ta bort posterna.
 * realubot suckar.
<Ezim> realubot, :) bli admin/moderator.
<Ezim> det har jag tidigare påpekat för dig
<andbittin> Elit Charles
<andbittin> Bara verkställ
<ePax> Ehm...
<nikihr> bahhh
<andbittin> http://www.gaylinux.com/
<ePax> Jag försöker testa en VPN tjänst. Det står på network manager att den har skapat förbindelse men jag kan inte komma ut på internet. Och när jag kollar på ifconfig så finns tap0 med samtliga inställningar
<ePax> Öppnade även portfowarts på routern med x antal udp och tcp porter som VPN använder
<nikihr> ePax: ska man akta sig för acta? :)
<ePax> nikihr: När acta kommer på tapeten så kommer vpn att vara kriminellt att använda :D
<ePax> Mysigt va? :D
<nikihr> när börjar det gälla?
<ePax> Eller elnligt ACTA ska VPN vara förbjudet att använda
<ePax> nikihr: Vet ej. Snart väl
<realubot> Ezim: Jag tycker i.o.f.s. att man ska hålla sig till en post per problem. Så om man berättar om loggar så har man en post till det, om man berättar om add-apt-repository så har man en post till det. Då har länkar man enklare till posterna i tråden om man tipsar någon i forumet.
<Ezim> realubot, onödigt post för små saker.
<Ezim> sep. postar alltså
<realubot> gaylinux?
<realubot> ePax: Det var en fråga i forumet som handlade om samma sak.
<realubot> ePax: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=55694
<realubot> ePax: apt-cache policy network-manager-openvpn
<realubot> Har du network-manager-openvpn installerat?
<ePax> realubot: Japp
<ePax> realubot: Är det här lösningen? :D
<ePax> realubot: Varför så svårt med openvpn i Linux
<ePax> Tog bort Linux på den datorn då det verka mycket enklare att köra Open VPN på Windows så kommer inte läsa tråden mera.
<ePax> HAha
<ePax> Är det ingen här som använder vpn ?
<Ezim> realubot, mycket bra val på rubrik.
<einand> realubot: ?
#ubuntu-se 2012-02-17
<Ezim> realubot, prata med peetra. väldigt snäll. hon kan ta bort allt som är off-topic.
<Ezim> om du går med supportgrubben på forumet
<Ezim> har du möjlighet göra sådana saker
<Ezim> då är du inte admin eller något
<realubot> einand: Jag skickade ju fel.
<realubot> Ezim: Jag får väl fråga om jag får vara med i supportgruppen så det blir någon ordning på våra trådar.
<realubot> Ezim: Jag skickar ett pm till Peetra nu.
<einand> realubot: ok
<Ezim> realubot, bra.
<Ezim> realubot, mycket bra skrivet om buggrapportering.
<Ezim> tumme upp
<Ezim> nu måste jag lägga mig.
<einand> länka, jag vill se den
<realubot> einand: Jag flyttade infon om buggrapportering från min första post till en ny.
<realubot> einand: Äsch.
<realubot> Ezim loggade ut.
<realubot> einand: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=55870
<realubot> einand: Och: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=450704#p450704
<Snake456> Hej har lite problem med en mail server jag konfigurerat upp.
<Snake456> Nu är det såhär att jag har labbat en hel del med en burk och kommit fram till att Postfix + Dovecot + squirrelmail är en utmärkt kombination.
<Snake456> problemet är nu bara... idiotiskt nog att jag inte vet hur jag ska logga in via squirrel web gränssnittet.. det verkar som att dovecot använder sina egna users
<Snake456> och inte själva Linux systemets användare / root usern. någon som har en susning om detta ?
<Snake456> NÃ¥n som har en aning ?
<einand> Snake456: går det inte confa upp den aatt använda ldap?
<ePax> *gäsp*
<einand> ePax: sluta gäspa
<ePax> einand: GÃ¥r inte :D
<einand> varför inte?
<ePax> Snake456: Prova groupoffice mycket trevligare än squirrelmail
<ePax> einand: Hur bra är du på VPN?
<einand> beror på vad du villveta
<ePax> einand: Jag connectar mig till openvpn server från ubuntu och får ip adress och allt annat men när jag försöker sufra så har jag ingen internet
<ePax> Allt funkar när jag stänger av VPN
<einand> kan du pinga openvpn servern+?
<einand> när du är ansluten adå
<ePax> nope
<ePax> kan inte pinga någonting alls
<ePax> ping sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<einand> ok
<einand> kolla din config då
<ePax> conf för vpn är ok.... det är ubuntu som spökar
<ePax> assååå
<ePax> Brandväggen var boven
<ePax> Firestarter
<ePax> SÃ¥ nu kan man sova lungt :D
<Snake456> ePax: group office
<Snake456> är det en Web IMAP klient måtro?
<Snake456> jag har kikat lite på det här med zimbra.. men jag anser att för mitt bruk är det överflödigt hittade inte ens var inom zimbras egna MTA (postfix) man skulle konfigurera relay host,
<Snake456> då min ISP blockerar port 25 ut men inte in.
<Snake456> hmm
<Snake456> spännande.
<Snake456> kan accessa min mail tydligen via Mozilla Thunderbird MUA (Mail klienten)
<Snake456> men via squirrelmail går det inte :P sen så forwardas inte mina mail från /var/spool/mail/användare till en central maildir katalog
<Snake456> me nde får ajg kika på imorrn.. nu dags o sova
<phnom> Morrn
<Coffe> yo
<Barre> tjenis på er alla
<Coffe> tjena Barre  allt bra ?
<Coffe> <--- letar efter ett bra sätt att ha loggning synligt på mitt scrivbord
<Barre> Coffe: bara bra... eller... lite sjuk, men annar sbra :)
<Coffe> Barre,  har du något tips på att snyggt kolla loggar ?
<nikihr> happ
<nikihr> fredag idag
<Barre> Coffe: vad menar du med "kolla loggar"?
<Barre> någon som "by heart" vet vilken cpu arkitektur Sun Fire V440 har?
<Barre> amelia: ^ ^
<Coffe> Barre,  jag kör lite tail på vissa loggar .. skulle vilja ha dom som helt svävande fönster på bakgrunden typ
<Barre> Coffe: conky
 * Barre googlar istället, måste dock byta dator för det :/
<Coffe> ok
<amelia> Barre: it's le sparc!
<amelia> Barre: fyravägs UltraSPARC III
<amelia> eller kan nog vara IIIi också... sånna low-end proppar
<Barre> amelia: jag visste att du skulle kunna svara på det, jag googlade dock fram det för att du reagerar så långsamt... jag menar, fem minuter på en respons på IRC.. bedrövligt!!! ;P
<amelia> Barre: ja, jag vet... men jag jobbade faktiskt för en gångs skull.. :(
<Barre> bahhh... feck IBM!!
<amelia> Barre: BAH, GRÄVSKOPA!!!!
<Barre> :'(
<Coffe> Barre,  så conky . tips trix ?
<phnom> Coffe: Det finns konfigurationsfiler till Conky över hela nätet. :-)
<Coffe> phnom, ok. ser inte hur det skulle lösa de jag önskade.
<Barre> Coffe: ladda ner en config från någonstans och ändra i den tills den visar det du vill och på det sätt du vill ;)
<phnom> Coffe: Det går att exekvera vad som helst i conky, den visar bara outputen från kommandon.
<phnom> T.ex. rad 10 i min config exekverar pacman med jämna mellanrum https://github.com/phnom/dotfiles/blob/master/conkyrc
<Coffe> med andra ord . så får jag gå tillbaka till att försöka snygga till gnome-terminal .. för vilken server jag vill kolla loggen beror ju på vilken server jag jobbar med den dagen
<phnom> Coffe: Kör ett script i conky som läser en env. variabel med servernamnet i då, så behöver du bara byta den beroende påå vilken server du jobbar med.
<Barre> Coffe: allt går att scripta...
<Barre> du kan ju också använda devilspie för ineragera mellan olika saker i gnome
<Coffe> låter enklare fixa en profil till GT som ger mig vad jag vill
<Barre> åååå... enligt lagarna inom GNU/Linux så är det fel... Law 32 §5 : If it's simple, you're probably doing it wrong
<Coffe> ha ha
<Coffe> men jag kan inte få mina fönster genomskinliga ändå
<amelia> Barre: när kommer du och hälsar på igen så vi kan prata om grävskopor? vi lär behöva låna en sen om det går bra? :P
<amelia> Barre: vi som i jag och bamse då. :P
<Barre> amelia: :) kommer när det är chilli igen ;P
<Coffe> vi borde försöka ha en lunch snart igen
<Barre> \o/
<amelia> Barre: det är det typ två gånger i veckan minst... fast inte sån finchili dock..
<amelia> Barre: fuskchili med köttfärs, tomat och massa bönor är det jämt, det är ju min favomat och det enda jag kan laga själv. :)
<Barre> :)
<amelia> urgh, jag är såååååååå hungrig..
<fr33r1d3> Ät!
<phnom> uuu, matkoma.
<mewmin> ja
<kodein> just ja, jag hade ju kaffe
<speedxXxcore> Vad tror ni, vågar man lita på intels nya konsument ssds? Eller ska jag fortsätta vara paranoid och köra ssds i raid1?
<speakman> morrnda
 * speakman kör SSD i raid0 :)
<kodein> ssd som jbod
<speakman> hörrni, finns det någon särskild term för fenomenet där någon i sin inkompetens gör något som ser ut att fungera men egentligen är helt felaktigt?
<speakman> Exempel 1: Någon gör sin hemsida med bildlänkar till C:\Document And Settings\....
<speakman> Exempel 2: Man använder obskyra teckensnitt i sina mail som bara finns i den avsändande datorn
<kodein> exempel 3: skicka html-mail?
<andol> speakman: Jorå, gjorde det ett tag med, härliga hastigheter :)
<speakman> Ungefär vad jag var på väg att skriva... :)
<speakman> I ett praktiskt exempel så är det företaget som vill att man ska ha identiska signaturer med allt ifrån formaterad text till särskilda teckensnitt och bilder.
<speakman> Har lyckats styra om det till att bara ha en bild som inkluderar alltihop. :)
<kodein> det finns kollegor som har bilder i sina mailsignaturer här på bygget. det brukar ofta vara jpeggar med gott om artefakter
<speakman> Vi kör iaf png :p
<kodein> kräv animerade gifflar!
<speakman> Will do nästa gång det kommer upp.
<speakman> Men tillbaka till frågan; finns det någon term som beskriver fenomenet "det funkar här så då skiter jag i vad alla andra säger, dom har ändå fel"
<kodein> jag kommer inte på nåt på rak hand
<speakman> Det finns ju som sagt ett otal andra exempel. Att inte deklarera teckenkodning är ett sånt men på en liten högre nivå. ;)
<kodein> men om du gör en rage comic och postar till r/iiiiiiitttttttttttt/ och frågar så kanske du får ett svar
<speakman> Jag har funderat på det här i flera år (och säkert frågat här inne förr också) men kom på det igen i samband med den här artikeln: http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/Unicode.html
<speakman> Det är verkligen ett måste för alla utvecklare på alla nivåer att lära sig Unicode, och den där artikeln borde vara obligatorisk läsning.
<kodein> fast ucs är inte be all end all
<speakman> ?
<kodein> svaret på http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6162484/why-does-modern-perl-avoid-utf-8-by-default är intressant läsning, t.ex.
<haffe> Här har vi veckans WTF.
<haffe> Det är slut på kaffe och socker.
<haffe> Vad tror ni då att människorna gör?
<haffe> Köper nytt? Nej, gissa igen.
<haffe> De skriver en lapp om det.
<speedxXxcore> speakman: ssd i raid0 verkar läskigt på en server
<speakman> speedxXxcore: det är en workstation i mitt fall
<kodein> det är slut på kaffer och socke.
<speakman> speglade diskar är väl obligatoriskt på en server ändå? ;)
<haffe> NÃ¥ja.
<speakman> "Jag gick inte och köpte nytt kaffe och socker"
<haffe> Hahahaha.
<haffe> 'Jag dricker inte kaffe och äter inte socker, varför ska jag bry mig?'.
<kodein> "din mamma låter hälsa att hon kan komma förbi med nytt kaffe och socker i början av nästa vecka"
<speakman> En annan klassisk händelseföljd är att istället för att ämna 10 minuter åt att gå på affären och lösa problemet så ägnar man timmar åt att gräva fram syndabocken som sist tog kaffe och vars ansvar det borde ha varit...
<kodein> jag dricker enbart té som skördats av föräldralösa asiatiska barn.
<kodein> så brist på kaffe berör mig inte.
<speakman> barn? som har så dålig känsla för kvalité?
<andol> speakman: Varför skulle speglade disk vara obligatoriskt på en server? Antag redundant beräkningsnod som inte sparar unik data lokalt...
<speakman> http://www.lytes.se/2007/09/20/dalig-kvalite-pa-barnarbete/
<kodein> inte de här barnen. de fick kvalitetskänsla när de gjordes föräldralösa
<speakman> andol: varför inte? måste vara ohyggligt mycket billigare vid ett diskras än om man måste extrahera datat och sätta upp en ny maskin.
<speakman> kodein: antar att du gjorde det själv. andra kan man inte lita på
<kodein> föräldrarna gjorde det själva, förstås. av skam över deras barns bedrövliga arbetsinsats
<speakman> Man ska inte lita på de där historerna. Själv är bäste dräng!
<andol> speakman: Jo, men bara för att det rör sig om en server så behöver den inte ha lokal data som behöver extraheras. Antag exempelvis beräkningsnos som antingen skriver sin data till en NFS-utdelning eller exter databasmaskin. Alternativ så antar du en maskin där man har automatisk datareplikering mot andra servrar. Finns helt enkelt gott om fall där det är precis lika enkelt att bara automatiskt ominstallera en server.
<speakman> kodein: tillbaks till din unicode-länk; den verkar vara väldigt perlfokuserad och diskutera problemet att låta perl defaulta till utf-8. Vilket det är svårt att inte instämma i.
<speakman> andol: allt beror naturligtvis på verksamheten också, men jag har svårt att se något konkret fall där det är billigare att låta en server rasa än att bara byta ut en disk medans servern fortsatt går.
<andol> speakman: Själv kan jag lätt tänka mig scenariot där du får bättre i/o genom att kunna skriva till separata diskar, än att ha dem ihopklumpad i ett RAID1:a.
<speakman> andol: Makes sense i teorin. Har dock aldrig stött på någon verksamhet som haft de små marginalerna på sina servrar. Kan tänka mig att ett riktigt och vettigt hårdvaruraid skulle kunna lösa även den knutan.
<speakman> andol: Man kan ju däremot tänka sig att en sån extremt känslig verksamhet även borde vara känslig för döda servrar? Om vi inte pratar beräkningskluster nu då, men de faller väl inte under kategorin "server"?
<andol> speakman: Tja, givet att du har många servrar som gör samma sak är det ju onödigt att slösa mer resurser. Snarare lägger man sig på en acceptabel belastningsnivå, med hänsyn tagna till marginaler. Ska man då RAID1:a bara för saken skull, jag då får man ju anpassa sina marginaler därefter.
<andol> speakman: Kan ju även nämnas att jag driftar Opera Mini, och vi har ett icke försumbart antal servrar som utför samma roll :)
<kodein> andol: fast jag gissar att speakman skulle säga att mini rör sig i gränslandet till beräkningskluster
<andol> kodein: Jorå, en form utav kluster är det alltid, men vad består kluster av om inte servrar?
<kodein> stjärnor
 * andol har däremot lite utav en käpphäst vad gällade att bygga redundans på komponentnivå istället för på maskinnivå, då det ändå finns så många anledningar till att man kan tappa en server.
<kodein> jovars, jag är nog på din sida i diskussionen. börjar man ha nog många dattan så lönar det sig mer att byta en datta helt och hållet än att stå i serverhallen och hotswappa disk
<kodein> om det nu är disken som rasat. det kan ju vara vfsh
<andol> Jotack
<speakman> finns ju redundant RAM etc. Finns inte redundant CPU? ;)
<speakman> Sannolikhetsmässigt är det väl ändå diskarna och nätaggen som är de vanligaste problemen? Eller?
<andol> speakman: Jorå, vanligaste problemet är helt klart diskras.
<speakman> Då ser jag fortfarande inte hur det kan löna sig mer att byta ut, och installera upp, en hel server mot att bara byta en disk under drift? :)
<kodein> hmm? du har ju en hög reservdattan på lager, så du tar ut den som rasat, trycker in en ny, går iväg och servar/kasserar den som rasat
<kodein> full drift igen på nån minut, jämfört med att låta den du hotswappat replikera data i nån timme med nedsatt prestanda i gengäld
<andol> Alternativt låter man de rasade maskinerna vara rasade, och tar itu med dem i klump...
<kodein> det är väl i stort sett samma som jag sa.
<andol> Jo, mest en variant på samma tema.
<kodein> beroende på undrar jag hur mycket lokaldisk man egentligen ska behöva. att nätboota och slaska i ram torde kunna vara effektivt nog i många fall, gissar jag
<andol> Helt klart.
<speakman> Ja det låter ju som sagt mer som beräkningskluster och då låter ju nfs root rätt smidigt.
<andol> speakman: Fast visst håller jag med dig om att i många fall så är det helt klart värt kostnaden med RAID1. Råkar mest vara trött på att höra kategoriska uttalanden kring vad som gäller för servrar.
<speakman> Det beror nog till stor del på att man inte riktigt delar tolkning av ordet "server" :)
<andol> speakman: jupp
<andol> Så mycket lättare att vara tycka olika ifall man aktar sig för att definera de termar man diskuterar.
<ePax> 0_o
<speakman> Fast att ha en åsikt är ju lite skillt från att ha en begränsad horizont. Min fick jag ju exempelvis vidga efter den här lilla diskussionen. Det är så man utvecklas.
<kodein> de system jag driftar bor på servrar som i sin tur bor på servrar
<andol> kodein: http://xkcd.com/908/ :)
<kodein> fast nu ska vi ju börja utveckla i mååålnet, har nejdeby bestämt
<kodein> och inte vilket moln som helst, utan azure
<andol> kodein: Dags att spara ytterligare 33%? :)
<HeMan> andol: du har en Yubikey va?
<kodein> tja, vi är ju ett microsoft-universitet, trots allt
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/405385_10150546864612327_699972326_9548152_1192422536_n.jpg
<andol> HeMan: yupp
<HeMan> andol: vad använder du den till?
<HeMan> andol: jag har tänkt beställa en Yubikey Neo med NFC och försöker övertyga lite annat folk att dom också behöver en
<andol> HeMan: https://www.fastmail.fm/
<HeMan> andol: jag såg att dom hade stöd för tredjeparts otp nu
<HeMan> andol: du kör inga egna tjänster med yubikey-inloggning?
<andol> HeMan: Tja, när jag driftade min egen wordpress så vart den förvisso yubikey-backad, men inte mer än så.
<HeMan> andol: ok
<andol> HeMan: Fast behöver folk verkligen en anledning? Räcker det inte med att det rör sig om kul teknik? :)
<speedxXxcore> Jag ser inte den stora vinsten med Yubikey, kan någon smart förklara? Långa lösenord a la finger-läsare?
<einand> HeMan: verkar coolt, vad kostar det?
<andol> speedxXxcore: Det smarta handlar inte om att lösenorden är långa, utan att det rör sig om engångslösenord. Sen råkar det vara ett väldigt behändigt vis att hantera engångslösenord. Dessutom är det possitivt att du har möjlighet att mata nycklarna med din egen hemlighet, och köra egen authentiseringsbackend, ifall du vill.
<speedxXxcore> andol: och man kan recovera om man sabbar sin yubikey?
<kodein> något man har + något man vet = något högre nivå av autenthability
<einand> samt något ingen vet
<einand> så får man lägre lösenord
<einand> en 1024 bitats nyckel är betydligt längre än dina 10 tecken
<andol> speedxXxcore: Jo, det är något man behöver ha en procedur för, vilket torde variera från fall till fall.
<speedxXxcore> Någon som kört med yubin mer än ett år? Erfarenheter?
<Laban> einand: Störande uppgift...
<speedxXxcore> andol: den proceduren bör vara att ha riktig console access antar jag?
<speedxXxcore> riktig = fysisk
<andol> speedxXxcore: Beror helt på vad det rör sig om för system. I mitt fall använder jag som sagt min yubikey tillsammans med https://www.fastmail.fm/. Där jag ett masterlösenord som på egen hand räcker för att logga in med. Därtill har jag ett (kortare) alternativlösenord som enbart fungerar tillsammans med yubikeyn. Skulle jag behöva byta yubikey får jag sålunda gräva fram mitt masterlösenord och logga in med det, företrädevis då från
<einand> Laban: vill du ha hjälp?
<einand> Laban: en ledtråd, blanda inte in matematik, mer än att räkna symboler
<andol> speedxXxcore: Ett annat scenario är ju ifall man använder yubikeys på arbetsplatsen. Då torde en tappad yubikey innebära en promenad ner till datoravdelningen...
<speedxXxcore> andol:  mjo. Går yubin att Keylogga? Iofs på engångslösenord är det ju chill
<einand> speedxXxcore: nej
<speedxXxcore> borde inte en hw usb keylogger kunna logga den?
<einand> var det inte engångslösen?
<speedxXxcore> einand: enligt webbplatsen går det att köra både engångs och vanliga "old-skoool"
<einand> ok
<speedxXxcore> antar att engångs kräver lite mjukvaru stöd
<einand> varför då?
<einand> inte om du kör samma metod som tex bankdosan
<andol> speedxXxcore: Jorå, använder man den för traditionella lösenord så man ju precis lika sårbar för keyloggers som om man matat in lösenordet manuellt. Faktum är ju att yubikeyn identifierar sig mot datorn precis just som ett tangentbord.
<speedxXxcore> har google stöd för den än?  Sen kör man dom som openid mot allt. Kan vara en bra användarlösning
<einand> google kör sin egna lösning
<andol> speedxXxcore: Gällande mjukvarustödet så krävs det inget sådant på klientsidan, men väl på sidan/server där man autentiserar sig.
<speedxXxcore> andol: var nog serversidan jag syftade på
<einand> http://support.google.com/accounts/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=1066447
<speedxXxcore> coolt detta.. ska läsa på.
<einand> den lösningen är nog den absolut tuffaste
<Laban> einand: Ahhhhh nu ser jag
<einand> :)
<andol> Japp, Googles lösning för två-steg är riktigt vettigt genomtänkt.
<ePax> https://secure.avaaz.org/en/eu_save_the_internet_spread/?rc=fb&pv=284
<ePax> Så... Skriv på nu protestlistan :)
<speedxXxcore> Jag överväger att köpa en colo-server snart. Har tittat på Supermicros amd brädor, vill ha många minnesslottar (blir nog att köra icke ecc) är bara en utvecklingsserver, vi kommer ha IPMI. Ska jag vänta på serverbrädor med socket 2011? Är amd 6000-serien ett bra val?
<spixx> Argh
<spixx> jag hatar IE
<spixx> den som uppfann den webbläsaren skall hängas i sina tummar :P
<ePax> haha
<spixx> nej
<spixx> inte roligt alls :(
<ePax> Varför använder du den då?
<spixx> Jag kör inte IE :P men 100% av alla andra galningar gör det :(
<ePax> Med andra ort kör dom windows med :D
<ePax> aaahmmmmmmmm att nautilus är sååå seg :S
<ePax> brb
<andol> spixx: Nåväl, nya versioner utav IE är väl ändå åtminstone hyfsat icke-trasigt?
<spixx> andol: jag pratar om det i De hatar mitt certifikat
<spixx> ingen som har ngn ide om varför ett cert med "mittcrt" >> "intermidiary" >> "verisignCA" inte funkar i just iE?!
<Coffe> 10.04.4 är ute
<ePax> egetn cert?
<ePax> egen*
<Snake3> Hallå, det är såhär att jag har försökt lägga upp en mail server, via Postfix, Dovecot + Squirrelmail sistnämnda är enbart för att få ett Webgui
<Snake3> problemet jag har nu är att via webguit så lyckas jag inte logga in med min vanliga system användare, medans om jag kör exempelvis. Thunderbird så verkar det gå smärtfritt att logga in.  Samt att jag måste även fråga hur jag forwardar mailen så dem inte hamnar i /var/spool/mail/User utan hamnar i en Maildir
<Snake3> så jag snabbt kan se över mailen etc.
<derfian> Snake3: mail_location är rätt parameter att skruva på för dovecot
<Snake3> derfian: ok kalas, :)
<derfian> Snake3: sen beror det lite på hur din postfix levererar mail
<derfian> Snake3: Jag har satt dovecots deliver som LDA med mailbox_command
<Snake3> alright
<Snake3> derfian: jag pastar min conf åt dig,
<derfian> Snake3: nej tack
<Snake3> oki
<Snake3> mydestination i postfix main.cf
<Snake3> visst har det med Inkommande att göra?
<Snake3> jag måste nämligen reläa min epost över smtp.bredband.net då min isp blockerat 25 utåt
<derfian> Snake3: nej, det är relayhost du ska använda då.
<derfian> Snake3: man 5 postconf
<ePax> Snake3: Vad vill du göra?
<Snake3> ePax: well, jag vill sätta upp en egen mail server i mitt hushåll som kan ta emot och skicka epost över ett gratis domännamn jag registrerat.
<ePax> Hur som helst. Vad än du vill göra så måste du har relayhost som derfian sa.
<Snake3> ePax: jo men de har jag :) smtp.bredband.net
<ePax> Snake3: Om du råkar ha en subdomän så lär det bli pain in the ass. Annars funkar det med bbbs relayhost.
<Snake3> nä ingen subdomän
<ePax> Eller det funkar inte alls med subdomän. Jag fick det inte att fungera.
<Snake3> vill först och främst se till att det här lirar med hjälp av Thunderbird som en MUA, Postfix som en MTA
<Snake3> och sedan via dovecot imap servern, ansluter jag då min Thunderbird mot den.
<ePax> A ja. Confar du det rätt så lär det fungera med allt. Jag har gjort samma sak och får mail direkt i mobilen. Från min domän iaf.
<derfian> Jag kör samma setup på min server, så nog funkar det.
<derfian> Snake3: iofs utan squirrelmail, men nåja.
<ePax> Roundcube är nice med men jag gillar mest groupoffice
<ePax> Snake3: Vilken OS?
<Ezim> realubot, sorry att din tråd har gått för off-topic. somliga verkar inte vilja fatta.
<Snake3> derfian: kör Debian.
<Philip5> hallå alla kde lovers! :D
<amelia> Philip5: och vi andra duger inte då eller?
<Philip5> amelia: näpp, men ni har ju chans till bot och bättring ;)
<amelia> Philip5: det är sånt som startar krig, man ska vara öppen och respektfull för andras val.
<Ezim> :) Philip5 tjenis.
<Ezim> Philip5, idag lärde jag mig nya saker för bygga. var givande.
<swecarp> Ezim:  gokväll
<Ezim> swecarp, allt väl?
<Philip5> Ezim: som vadå?
<Philip5> swecarp: tjena
<swecarp> Philip5:  tjena
<swecarp> Ezim:  här är det bra
<Ezim> Philip5, förstå mer ingående vad som ska läggas till i debian/control bygg beroende.
<Philip5> aha
<Ezim> Philip5, då menar jag bygga utanför de paket som redan finns i repo.
<Ezim> nu är det inte helt och hållet arabiska vad som behövs ta med
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> nästa steg blir lära sig patcha men jag hoppas :) man ej behöver tänka på sådant
<Philip5> control-filen är väl nästan den enklaste filen att förstå och skapa :)
<Ezim> Philip5, nja, inte vilka saker som ska läggas till Build-Depends
<Ezim> Philip5, säkerligen lätt för dig som är guru.
<Ezim> dock ej för mig.
<Philip5> det är ju helt olika för varje program som ska byggas
<Ezim> andra paketen jag bygger utanför repot så jag är ju inte van precis.
<Ezim> Philip5, exakt och hur man ska förstå vad som behövs.
<Philip5> man får läsa readme och install-filer som kommer med källkoden
<Philip5> och kanske läsa dess byggskripts för att se vad som krävs
<Ezim> Philip5, i det här fallet fick jag kolla på CMakeLists.txt
<Philip5> Ezim: ja det är en bra start
<Ezim> Philip5, danke guru. det är ju inte alltid readme har vettig info.
<Ezim> Philip5, har du någon gång behövt patcha dina paket?
<Ezim> med patcha menar jag skapa patch
<Ezim> och inte lägga till patch
<Philip5> visst
<Ezim> Philip5, gör du det sättet? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/QuiltMagic
<Ezim> eller har du som vanligt dina genvägar? :)
<Philip5> nej
<Ezim> :) fåordig idag
<Philip5> jag brukar inte lägga in dem som separata patchar utan lämnar en stor patch med alla ändringar jag gjort
<Ezim> Philip5, indisk rest. igen? :)
<Philip5> hehe nä
<Philip5> men det vankas spelande :P
<Ezim> quilt push -fa quilt new my_bar_foo.patch  quilt edit myFile.cpp quilt refresh
<Ezim> fungerar också?
<Ezim> Philip5, :) toabesök?
<itmannen> Suck. Jag var dum nog att ta hem detta. Fattar nada. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD9eJe3RmCE&list=UU59wgIPW8CmKXEumbQn5gAw&index=22&feature=plcp
<CasperN> snyggt spel iaf
<CasperN> bra av ryssarna att sattsa på linuxspel
<CasperN> om ändå fler vågade satsa* på mutliplatform
<itmannen> CasperN,  Helt rätt. men jag är för gammal och trög för detta.
<CasperN> om den spelmotorn bara fixade samma licens system som t.ex UDK och crysdk har så skulle linux koka över av spel på nolltid
<itmannen> CasperN,  Ja kanske. Men helt gratis är den inte
<CasperN> som den är nu så är den motorn ganska dyr
<CasperN> om de istället sa att man fick tjäna 50k innan man betalar en avgift så vore det mer lönsamt
<itmannen> CasperN,  Spelet kostar 20  dollar via software i ubuntu
<CasperN> men det kan ju ha med deras kapacitet att bistå med support också
<CasperN> mjo, men spelmotorn kostar 30000 usd
<CasperN> per projekt
<itmannen> CasperN,  Ja med den böhev jag inte :)
<CasperN> nej, men fler indie utvecklare behöver den
<itmannen> CasperN,  Jag förstår det
<swecarp> Philip5:  hur går det med din lärljunge ezim
<CasperN> hade jag haft kapital att starta upp ett projekt hade jag valt den motorn direkt, även om andra är mer lättarbetade, men den har verkligen potential att pressa fram bra realtidsrenderingar
<Ezim> swecarp, bara bra. svarar clownen rune.k.
<swecarp> ezim tjänare går det bra med ditt byggande av ppa
<Ezim> swecarp, ja då. jag har byggt idag. dock har jag inget ppa.
<Ezim> kommer med tiden bygga åt Kubuntu
<Ezim> nu bygger jag åt mig själv för lära mig mer.
<Ezim> man vill ju inte :) förstöra för någon annan pga ens okunskap
<recharge> någon som vet hur jag får spotify på datorn/mobilen? jag tog bort en länk enligt vad som står på sidan om spotify.. se https://www.spotify.com/se/download/previews/  och vet inte hur jag ska göra nu för att åtminstone få det på datorn. Vore tacksam om ni kunde hjälpa mig med detta. Jag har en 11.04 som jag uppgraderat till 11.10 och det funkar bra hittills.
<Ezim> realubot, ber om ursäkt igen. din tråd har nog förstört. kontakta moderator/admin och be dem städa i tråden.
<Ezim> clownen rune.k med sin okunskap spelar märkvärdig
<Ezim> recharge, du vill installera i ubuntu?
<recharge> ja
<swecarp> recharge:  här är en länk med hur du gör för att instalera i ubuntu
<swecarp> http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=204&t=55824
<Ezim> recharge, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/12/how-to-install-native-spotify-linux.html
<Philip5> recharge: beror på om du har betalabonemang eller bara gratisversionen också
<Philip5> har man betal så kan man ju köra linuxversionen direkt
<recharge> jag vill prova på premiumversionen
<recharge> på min dator.. som är en 11.10 nu
<Philip5> recharge: ja då kan du köra linuxversionen från spotify på linux/ubuntu
<swecarp> Ezim:  eller Philip5  hur gör man om man vill tabort en mapp som är förstor för papperskorgen går det att tabort den på någott annat sätt
<Ezim> recharge, kolla länken jag posta.
<Ezim> fungerar perfekt här
<Philip5> på mobilen så ska man väl mest bara köra in spotify som app
<Ezim> swecarp, högerklicka på papperskorgen.
<recharge> Ezim, det var den jag kollade
<Ezim> inställningar för papperskorgen
<Ezim> där ser du swecarp vad du kan göra.
<Ezim> :) filen är väl inte större än 12 gb swecarp ?
<Ezim> recharge, ja, då bör det fungera.
<recharge> men jag får ju felmeddelande
<Ezim> recharge, :) har du verkligen läst?
<recharge> nej inte hela
<swecarp> Ezim:  12,4gb hehe
<Philip5> swecarp: shift + del tror jag kastar direkt utan att kasta i papperskorgen
<Ezim> recharge, Spotify fixes for Ubuntu
<swecarp> ok tack Philip5
<Ezim> swecarp, :) du kan ju ändra storleken där.
<DeltaSaucer> Vad pågår i det stora tornet? http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/ba/ABB_High_Voltage_Cables.jpg
<swecarp> ezim jag kan inte hitta ändring storlek på papperskorgen
<Ezim> swecarp, säker? :)
<Ezim> swecarp, http://imgur.com/8noUU
<swecarp> ezim var får du upp dom inställningarna
<Philip5> swecarp: högerklicka på papperskorgen och välj settings
<swecarp> http://imgur.com/IPZVf
<Philip5> papperskorgen som widget
<swecarp> bilden visar det som jag får när jag tar egenskaper men inga setting
<recharge> Ezim, vad betyder redeem.. jag har ju intgen kod
<Philip5> nej men du har ignen papperskorg på din panel då?
<swecarp> nej bara i program start
<Philip5> swecarp: http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/5079/selection013r.png
<recharge> Ezim, ake@jake-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo!!
<recharge> sudogkdu --desktop /usr/share/applications/software-porperties-gtk.desktop /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<recharge> sudogkdu: command not found
<Philip5> gksu
<Philip5> och det är två olika kommandon
<recharge> ok
<nikihr> gokväll
<swecarp> Philip5:  nu hat jag lös det
<recharge> Philip5, ff samma
<nikihr> Oj vad gott det är att steka på 4 st chorizos efter att komma hem efter en slirig after work
<recharge> Ezim, Philip5 vad ska jag göra?
<Ezim> så nu :) har man svarat rune.k
<Ezim> recharge, öppna programcentralen
<Ezim> och installera programvarukällor
<recharge> har redan installerat
<recharge> lib grejerna
<recharge> .. men de ligger nog på fel plats
<Ezim> varför sudogkdu?
<swecarp> Philip5:  jag hadde en begränsning på den ena hårddisken det var därför som det inte gick
<recharge> skrev fel
<Ezim> gksudo
<recharge> Ezim, jag är i terminalen
<Ezim> recharge, gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/software-properties-gtk.desktop /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<Ezim> swecarp, fungerar det nu överföra filer som är större än 12 gb till papperskorgen?
<Ezim> om inte kolla på bilden
<Ezim> swecarp, jag har lagt till papperskorg widgeten på panalen
<Ezim> du kan lägga den på skrivbordet eller vart du vill. sedan högerklicka och välj inställningar. så kommer den rutan ploppa upp.
<Ezim> nikihr, tjenis :).
<swecarp> har lagt till den som widget nu Ezim
<Ezim> swecarp, :) bra.
<Ezim> ha det skoj med :) kubuntu.
<Ezim> Philip5, du svara aldrig det jag skrev om skapande av patch.
<swecarp> Ezim:  jag har roligt men fattar långsamt
<Ezim> går det bra också det sättet jag skrev?
<Ezim> swecarp, :) kommer skriva guide om saker och ting i Kubuntu.
<Ezim> rekommenderar alla som kör Kubuntu/KDE att ta sin tid lära sig systeminställningar
<Ezim> även hur man kan ställa in widget
<recharge> okej Ezim  men vart ska filerna ligga?
<Ezim> kde går ställa in vad som helst. otroliga möjligheter.
<Ezim> recharge, vilken fil?
<recharge> debian mappen och usr mappen
<Ezim> recharge, du kör bara kommandot jag skrev.
<recharge> jag gjorde det och installerad sourcefilerna.
<Ezim> den ska väl öppna programvarukällor för dig
<recharge> Ezim, vart ska jag lägga de?
<Ezim> recharge, jag kör inte ubuntu/gnome/unity.
<Ezim> vet ej hur det såg ut igen.
<recharge> men du kan väl beskriva i terminalen hur jag ska skriva?
<Ezim> recharge, http://www.google.com/url?source=imglanding&ct=img&q=http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_sEXo2M24pnQ/TRLjSSMTWqI/AAAAAAAAANI/nKpyrxsfjas/s1600/Screenshot-Software%2BSources.png&sa=X&ei=YMk-T4WdCpH24QTrwOiQCA&ved=0CAwQ8wc&usg=AFQjCNFPOBQQiCsSdhDJ0cracsttPq-PPQ
<Ezim> dyker den inte upp?
<Ezim> :( det står ju exakt hur du ska göra i guiden webupd8 skriver. förstår inte vad problemet är.
<Ezim> brb restart
<recharge> okej, Ezim.. jag har gått igenom rutan.. har den framme nu och tror jag gjort allt.. nästa steg?
<recharge> brb
<swecarp> Philip5:  en konstig ska sker när jag skall instalera deb fil som jag tidigare har hämtat hem ser ut som den instaleras men kan inte hitta programmet
<swecarp> itmannen:  hejsan
<itmannen> swecarp,  Godmorgon :)
<swecarp> itmannen:  hur har du det denna morgon
<itmannen> swecarp,  Ibland så händer det även i linux att ikoner inte finne mer förrens man startat om
<swecarp> har startat om
<itmannen> Jag toksomnade framför TV
<itmannen> swecarp,  Vad är det för deb ?
<swecarp> spotyfie
<Philip5> kan ju vara något knas med nya paketet att den saknar grejer för att den ska hamna i menyn
<swecarp> ok
<recharge> måste jag gå till en affär för att få en kod till spotify eller funkar det över nätet?
<itmannen> swecarp,  Ok. jag installerade samma. Men utan problem. Så tyvärr så kan jag inte hjälpa dig
<recharge> Äsch, jag får gå till någon affär
<Ezim> tjena itmannen :).
<Ezim> saknade farbror
<swecarp> dax for en kort prommenad med hundarna snart tillbaka
<Ezim> swecarp, :) ha det bra guru.
<itmannen> swecarp,  Jag anväde 64. Kan det bero på om det är 32 eller 64 ?
<Ezim> recharge, har du fortfarande probs få till spotify?
<recharge> ja, Ezim .. men det får bli en annan gång
<itmannen> Spot för 64 i 11.10 funkar utan problem här
<andbittin> Fint att en 35årig brud har bjudit mig på 4öl
<Ezim> recharge, prova y-ppa manager
<recharge> vad är det?
<Ezim> recharge, http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=55870
<Ezim> läs tråden, jag skriver det där.
<recharge> okej, tack så mycket Ezim
<Ezim> recharge, har du någon gång editerat saker i ubuntu?
<Ezim> recharge, öppna terminalen. skriv gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ezim> lägg till http://paste.ubuntu.com/846496/
<Ezim> längst ner
<Ezim> recharge, sedan kan du börja på punkt 3 i guiden webupd8 skrivit: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/12/how-to-install-native-spotify-linux.html
<Ezim> :) då menar jag ej länken utan det som står i länken
<swecarp> itmannen:  jag har 32bitars funkade i ubuntu men nu kör jag kubuntu  har deb filen på datorn och har kört den men kan inte hitta den som instalerad
<recharge> Ezim, jag fick upp ett oskrivet dokument
<recharge> Nåja, det löser sig nog
<itmannen> recharge,  Det förefaller otroligt :)
<Ezim> recharge, väldigt konstigt. kan du cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ezim> svaret du får kopiera och klistra in paste.ubuntu.com
<itmannen> Att det är tomt alltså
<Ezim> recharge, för som itmannen är det helt otroligt. då ska du inte kunna uppdatera något :(.
<Ezim> :) kör du verkligen ubuntu?
<recharge> ja
<itmannen> Fundera på kudden. Ska upp och ut i god tid
<recharge> så, då har jag gjort det. Hoppas du fick det Ezim !
<Ezim> jag har inte fått något
<Ezim> du måste länka paste.ubuntu.com
<Ezim> :)
<itmannen> Vi ses folket. Sköt er snyggt
<Ezim> itmannen, må väl. ta hand om dig.
<itmannen> Ezim,  Tack
<Ezim> recharge, du lägger upp på paste.ubuntu.com och därefter tryck på paste.
<einand> skönt
<einand> nu kan jag börja skriva igen
<Ezim> direktlänken som sedan får direktlänka hit.
<Ezim> einand, :) det har du väl alltid kunnat
<einand> Ezim: 23:29:29 -!- itmannen [~itmannen@81.8.180.71] has quit [Quit: Is leaving the building.]
<Ezim> einand, okej?
<einand> Ezim: han pikar mig hela tiden, så jag unviker att skriva när han är online
<Ezim> einand, itmannen är skönaste gamla farbrorn.
<Ezim> han pikar nog ingen om det inte finns orsak
<Ezim> :) du har nog retat upp honom
<einand> min existens
<einand> retar upp honom
<einand> han är totalt **** i huvudet, enligt min åsikt
<itmannen> Jag glömde en grej. Finns det ett sett att lista alla filer på en mapp som är på 0 byte ?
<Ezim> einand, det är han inte alls.
<Ezim> itmannen, förstod inte.
<itmannen> Ezim,  Jag har en gäng mappar med filer. Och där finns det alltför många som har storleke 0 noll
<itmannen> Det är musikfiler
<itmannen> Dvs ej spelbara
<spacebug-> itmannen: find katalog/ -size 0b
<itmannen> Aha
<spacebug-> slänger du inte på fler parametrar tar den underkataloger oxå
<itmannen> spacebug-,  Vilka parametrar då ?
<einand> sedan kan du läga på -exec rm $1 eller nått sånt
<einand> så raderas alla filer på 0byte
<spacebug-> itmannen: find tmp/ -maxdepth 1 -size 0b
<itmannen> einand,  Det vore suveränt om det gick
<spacebug-> så tex så tar den bara i tmp/
<einand> itmannen: det går, inte gick
<itmannen> einand,  Ok
<einand> dock är det små klurigt, är väl -exec 'rm $1,' eller nått sånt
<einand> vet att det alltid muppar för mig
<spacebug-> är det inte '{}' ?
<einand> eller så kanske det var
<spacebug->  find tmp/ -maxdepth 1 -size 0b -exec file '{}' \;
<spacebug-> det kör kommandot 'file' på alla 0 byte stora filer i tmp/
<itmannen> Jabba. Det bera ha funkat
<itmannen> Eller nä :(
<itmannen> maxdepth. Är det antalet mappar eller filer
<Ezim> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<itmannen> Jafg får bara upp att flerna är empty. Det tas inte bort något
<derfian> find har ju en -delete-flagga som är enklare att komma ihåg än -exec rm {} \;
<itmannen> derfian,  Hur ser den ut
<derfian> typ såhär: find tmp/ -type f -maxdepth 1 -size 0b -delete
<derfian> itmannen: om du kör samma kommando utan -delete så berättar den vilka filer som matchar. jag brukar göra det till vana att dubbelkolla så jag inte råkar göra find / -delete eller något av misstag.
<itmannen> -type: kommandot hittades inte
<derfian> blev det där rätt?
<itmannen> Det hitta inte kommandot type
<derfian> missade du att skriva av find tmp/ i början?
<itmannen> varning: du har angivit flaggan -maxdepth efter argumentet -type som inte är en flagga, men flaggor beror inte på position (-maxdepth påverkar test som är angivna före den, liksom de som är angivna efter den). Ange flaggor före andra argument.
<derfian> aha, mitt fel. byt plats på -type f och -maxdepth 1
<itmannen> find: sökvägar måste komma före uttryck: type
<itmannen> Och det gör det
<derfian> find tmp/ -maxdepth 1 -type f -size 0b
<derfian> det funkar på min fedora
<itmannen> Men här i ubuntu så verkar det inte funka
<derfian> huh
<derfian> find . -maxdepth 1 -type f -size 0b
<derfian> funkar på 10.04
<itmannen> Ska det verkligen vara ett  _
<derfian> _?
<itmannen> <derfian> find . -maxdepth 1 -type f -size 0b
<itmannen> Eller är det en punkt
<derfian> det är punkt som i "den här katalogen"
<itmannen> derfian,  Ok. men om jag vill ta bort i alla mappar
<itmannen> *.* ?
<derfian> Det vill du inte.
<itmannen> derfian,  Jo just dör vill jag det. Det är en partion med en mapp men massor av undermappa
<derfian> men för att svara på din fråga, / är ju katalogroten och find är rekursiv, så "find / -type f -size 0b" listar alla filer i alla kataloger som är 0 byte stora
<derfian> så om din partition är monterad på /media/disk, "find /media/disk -type f -size 0b" hittar alla filer under /media/disk
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FOOhccwY74Y
<Ezim> einand, anti-acta.
<Ezim> einand, mycket bra förklarat är länken du skicka.
<einand> Ezim: :)
<Ezim> einand, synd att fler inte förstår acta.
<einand> Ezim: jag jobbar på en decentraliserad webserver
<Ezim> einand, okej. jag menar självklart inte dig eller flesta här inne.
<bittin> jävla konstig natt, min 20ǻriga polare raggade på en 35årig tvåbarns morsa, och nu råkar jag ha hennes nummer
<einand> bittin: samma brud som gav dig 4 öl?
<bittin> einand, ja
<einand> halva inne då u
<itmannen> Nä inget av detta funkar
<bittin> einand, hon skulle ju ligga med min polare ju :D
<bittin> men skulle tydligen ringa henne nån dag o träffa hennes vänner tyckte hon
<itmannen> root@Master:/media# find -maxdepth 1 -size 0b -delete Men sen händer inget mer jag kommer tillbaka till root@Master:/media#
<derfian> itmannen: har du kvar några filer då?
<itmannen> derfian,  Hm. Det kanske jag har vid näramre eftertanke. trodde det skulle synas något i terminalen när jobbet gick
<itmannen> derfian,  Du har helt rätt. Dom är borta :)
<itmannen> Men jisses vad det gick snabbt
<itmannen> derfian,  Finns det likartat kommando för tomma mappar ?
#ubuntu-se 2012-02-18
<recharge> det är lite smått spännande att utforska vad ubuntu har att erbjuda.. jag upptäcker nya saker hela tiden.
<Ezim> recharge, trevligt :).
<itmannen> Och jag som skulle lägga mig :D
<recharge> första gången jag hörde talas om ubuntu var i skolan för länge sedan när det var en kille som 'skyltade' med det.. provade 8.10 an men det var inget för mig.. sedan slarvade jag bort min drivrutinskiva till windows xp och fastnade för 11.04
<itmannen> Ezim,  Vet du hur man tar bort alla tomma mappar ?
<Ezim> itmannen, bleachbit :).
<itmannen> Ezim,  Va ?
<Ezim> itmannen, bleachbit tar bort temp filer i tmp
<itmannen> Ezim,  men det är det det jag är ute efter utan tomma vanliga mappar
<itmannen> Ezim, /media/Media/Musik/
<itmannen> Där finna en massa tomma mappar
<Ezim> itmannen, okej. http://superuser.com/questions/19326/how-to-wipe-free-disk-space-in-linux
<Ezim> itmannen, jag har inte bra koll på det för vara ärlig.
<Ezim> prova #ubuntu
<Ezim> större chans någon där har kunskapen om ingen här som är vaken kan
<einand> itmannen: kolla find kommandot
<einand> itmannen: kolla man filen till den
<itmannen> einand,  Ok
<itmannen> find: okänt predikat "-man"
<einand> man find
<einand> itmannen: du kan skriva info eller man framför så gott som alla kommandon
<itmannen> Vad jag ser då är find för filer och inte för mappar
<einand> find är för både och
<johanbr> itmannen, find -maxdepth 1 -type d -empty
<itmannen> johanbr,  Ja då ser jag vilka mappa som är tomma. Men hur tar jag bort dom
<bittin> Marcet är nog rätt ändå kanske
<johanbr> lägg till "-delete"
<itmannen> johanbr,  Ok
<itmannen> johanbr,  Det funkade. tack
<recharge> tack för idag
<Snake3> NÃ¥gon som sysslat med Zimbra tidigare?
<Snake3> har lite problem när jag försöker starta det,
<Salamikorven> hallå
<realubot> Firefox 10.0.2.
<realubot> Jösses.
<phnom> Mörrn
<itmannen> Vilken underbar hjälp jag fick inatt här med att ta bort tomma filer och mappar via terminalen. Sparade mig ett evighetgöra. Tack och bock
<itmannen> Och så har ubuntu.se mage att påstå att här får man ingen hjälp. Utan bara hos dom. Vilka dumheter
<phibxr> Var har du läst det? :P
<itmannen> Du får 1 gissning
<phibxr> itmannen, Jag övervägde mer om du hade någon form av direktlänk. Det lät underhållande. :)
<itmannen> phibxr,  Tyvärr ingen länk. Du får tro mig eller ej
<itmannen> phibxr,  Nu är det iof inte hela ubuntu.se som står bakom skrivningen
<itmannen> Önskar jag vore 30 år ybgre så jag fattade hur man gör med Oil Rush i linux
<phibxr> Hehe.
<nikihr> Halloj i stugan
<ePax> 0_o
<UkuleleSolen> God dag, i stugan!
<swecarp> godag
<UkuleleSolen> Sparsamt med aktivitet här. Men så är det ibland kanske
<swecarp> ja det är det mest aktivitet på kvällarna
<UkuleleSolen> Funderar på något.  Favoritmapparna eller vad de kallas i filhanteraren, kan man välja vilken eller vilka hårddiskar som de ska "spegla?
<UkuleleSolen> Hej Philip!
<Philip5> tjena
<Philip5> läget?
<UkuleleSolen> Egentligen kanske bra. Sitter med en nyinköpt dator (hemmabygge egentligen)
<UkuleleSolen> Börjar få saker o ting på plats nu
<Philip5> kul
<Philip5> bra grejer?
<UkuleleSolen> Inget som duger till raketforskning. Men ett moderkort som baseras på DDR2 och en ganska rapp processor duger till mig och min enkla låtskrivarstudio
<UkuleleSolen> Har faktiskt aldrig haft 8 gig ram förr :)
<Philip5> oavsett brukar det vara kul med en extraburk man kan ha till nått nytt
<UkuleleSolen> Ett par saker funderar jag på
<UkuleleSolen> Favoritmapparna, eller vad de kallas, i filhanteraren, kan de spegla andra mappar än de i /home?
<Philip5> vilken filhanterar kör du?
<UkuleleSolen> Den som är standard. Har knappt reflekterat över att man kan köra andra
<Philip5> jag kör kubuntu och kde och då är det ju annan
<UkuleleSolen> Sorry. Ubuntu är det här
<Philip5> vet inte hur inställningarna är med nautilus
<UkuleleSolen> Grejen är den att jag försöker skilja på disken med operativ och den med filer. I windows går detta helt fint.
<UkuleleSolen> Kör dualboot btw
<ePax> smb?
<Silasle> UkuleleSolen: Menar du de som dyker upp under bookmarks? (tex http://origin.static.arstechnica.com/u1110/nautilus.png )
<UkuleleSolen> exakt dessa
<Silasle> De kan ligga var som helst. Till och med på en annan dator om man känner för det :)
<UkuleleSolen> Jag skulle alltså vilja ha alla dokumentfiler på en annan hårddisk, men komma åt dom lika smidigt
<ePax> UkuleleSolen: Smb = Samba share så kommer du åt dom från både win och lin.
<Silasle> Då skulle det vara smart att installera ubuntu så att /home hamnar på en disk och resten på en annan
<ePax> Dock det kan du kanske inte göra eftersom du kör dualboot typ... Antigen det ena eller det andra
<UkuleleSolen> ePax: som det är nu kommer min nya dator åt andras utdelningar, både andra ubuntu-datorer och windowsdatorer, men vägrar ge tillgång till sina egna
<UkuleleSolen> Silasle: Så detta skulle jag ha gjort vid installationen? Jag hade en förhoppning om matt man kunde lägga till och ta bort mappar allt som man kände för
<Silasle> Det kan du göra, men eftersom man normalt lägger allt i /home så är det enklare att lägga den direkt på en annan disk
<ePax> Själv har jag en dator som snurrar hela tiden och på den har jag samba share för intern nätverk. Funkar hur smidigt som helst.
<UkuleleSolen> Silasle: Så.... hur gör man då?
<Silasle> ePax: Har ungefär samma lösning, men använder samban mest för att ta en backup
<Silasle> Har du en partition som du kan använda på den andra disken?
<UkuleleSolen> Vad är det som gör att min dator inte låter andra datorer se dess filer?
<UkuleleSolen> Silasle: Har en helt separat disk som jag hade haft förhoppningen om att använda
<Silasle> Då ska du skapa en partition på den först
<ePax> Silasle: Nej ingen partition utan delar ut en mapp där jag flyttar över filer från alla datorer.
<ePax> Det du kan göra är skapa en mapp på en annan partition sen dela ut den.
<Silasle> ePax: "Har du en partition som du kan använda på den andra disken?" var en fråga till UkuleleSolen :)
<ePax> Silasle: Jaha sorry
<UkuleleSolen> Silasle: måste partitionen vara av en besstämt filsystem eller funkar NTFS? (som nås av windows också, vid dualboot)
<Silasle> Allt som ubuntu kan läsa ska funka, NTFS borde altså fungera
<phnom> UkuleleSolen: NTFS funkar, sen så får du antingen symlänka katalogerna dit eller helt enkelt peka om dem i nautilus.
<UkuleleSolen> phnom: Hur gör jag det
<phnom> Nautilus vet jag inte hur det funkar, men för att symlänka t.ex. Documents så flyttar du din nuvarande katalog till den nya disken och kör "ln -s /path/till/nya/Documents Documents"
<Silasle> Gå till den disken och klicka på något i stil med "create bookmark" (kan inte kolla, sitter i windows nu)
<UkuleleSolen> "skapa länk" kanske?
<UkuleleSolen> Såg att jag kan dra valdri mapp till "Bokmärken" i utforkaren... det var nästan så bra som jag hade hoppats
<palle> vad är det absoluta minimumkrav jag behöver ha för köra ubuntu
<UkuleleSolen> palle: Menar du i form av datorkraft?
<palle> ja minsta  krav  på cpu  och minne
<Philip5> palle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<UkuleleSolen> palle: Jag har smackat in Ubuntu i gamla datorer... och vet inte om jag upplevt någon "lägsta gräns" över huvud taget
<Philip5> kolla där för de olika versionerna
<palle> skulle det vara  möjligt 233MHz och 64Mb ram minne
<Silasle> Knappt, möjligen utan grafiskt interface
<UkuleleSolen> palle: Jag hade chansat.
<Philip5> palle: serverversionen rekommenderas med minst 300 MHz x86 processor 128 MiB of system memory (RAM)
<UkuleleSolen> 64Mb i RAM är visserligen rätt lite
<phnom> palle: Det beror väldigt mycket på vad du ska köra för program på den också. I standardutförande kräver det mer än så.
<palle> ok jag tackar så mycket för hjälpen ha en  underbar dag  på er alla
<UkuleleSolen> :)
<Philip5> swecarp: tjena kde-mannen
<swecarp> Philip5:  hej du store kde guru
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> swecarp: det är  ju kurden du menar då
<swecarp> nej do det är du Philip5  kurden är duktig men du är gurun
<Philip5> äsch
<swecarp> Philip5:  var inte blyg nu du är väldigt duktig
<Philip5> bara ni som gått på bluffen... jag är kanske lite som refaat el sayed ;)
<swecarp> ok en jävel på att kopiera då
<Philip5> swecarp: fixar lite till digikam nu så man kan hämta in bilder från canon 600d direkt från kameran
<Philip5> om du skulle skaffa en ;)
<swecarp> Philip5:  bra
<swecarp> Philip5:  jag lyckades instalera min canon skrivare på ett kick i kubuntu  laddade ner cups +cups-bjnp så var det klart bara att läggatill den i skrivare
<Philip5> najs
<Philip5> var det inte så i ubuntu?
<Philip5> swecarp: digikam får också då stöd för canon 1D Mark IV som du tänkt skaffa en sådan istället :)
<swecarp> jag gjorde det via  cups i ubuntu men det var bökigt
<Philip5> ajdå
<swecarp> nej nästa kamera blir en NIKON d3x beg hoppas att det går att lösa en sådan för pengar
<Silasle> Min canonskrivare installerades i stort sett automatiskt, bara att godkänna att det var rätt modell och trycka på "ladda ner" :)
<Markslap> Ingen som har en 40D eller en 50D? :)
<Markslap> Jag köpte en 40D, spegeln gick dock sönder efter några dagar.
<swecarp> Markslap:  hadde du ingen garanti
<Markslap> Så nu har jag en 40D som inte har en fungerande sökare, så jag måste använda Live View utan autofokus.
<Silasle> Pappa har en 40D :)
<Markslap> swecarp: Köpte den privat.
<swecarp> ok
<Markslap> http://imgur.com/a/hy7ej
<Markslap> Dom bilderna tog jag med en 40D.
<Philip5> swecarp: ingen som sett ditt kde och trott att du kör win7 då?
<Philip5> Markslap: kanske dags att köra en riktigt kamera då? en nikon ;)
<Markslap> Med ett Sigma 10-20mm f/3.5.
<Markslap> Philip5: Ja, jag är egentligen ett Nikon-fan.
<Markslap> Philip5: Men Canon är bra mycket billigare på andrahandsmarknaden.
<Philip5> men du sitter fast med en massa canon-gear
<Markslap> Så jag var så illa tvungen att vända mig till Canon.
<Markslap> (På bilderna, bortse från hur stökigt det är :) )
<Philip5> fler som köper canon och vill sälja av i andra hand och skaffa nikon?! ;P
<swecarp> Philip5:  nej  ingen som sett det bara frugan och hon bryr sig inte
<Philip5> swecarp: nej de brukar kanske inte göra det
<Markslap> Philip5: Kanske det, men Canon är bra ändå. :)
<swecarp> Philip5:  jag har ett litet problem  har laddat ner ikon tema och det skall gå att ändra ikonerna men i får det inta att funka
<swecarp> temat innehåller flera olika varienter av ikoner och det skall startas från termi
<Philip5> Markslap: canon eller nikon, mycket handlar också om vana med dem. hur knappar sitter och menyer och sånt
<Philip5> har canon 5d och 7d på jobbet och det känns alltid bakvänt att använda dem
<Philip5> swecarp: vad är det för teman
<swecarp> oxygen colors (v5.1)
<Markslap> Philip5: Precis.
<swecarp> mappen ligger i kde share
<Philip5> hämtar du manuellt eller via system settings?
<Markslap> Philip5: Jag trivs dock bra med placeringen av knapparna på Canon.
<swecarp> via system
<Philip5> swecarp: använder du "import scheme" eller "get new shcemes" i system settings?
<swecarp> laddade ner tar bgz filen till min hemma mapp sedan instalerade jag den men instal them knappen
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> swecarp: men oxygen colors är väl inte ikoner utan  ett färgtema
<Philip5> som du sätter under colors och inte under icons
<swecarp> http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=104048
<swecarp> den lade sig i ikoner och den ädrar iconer när jag byter till det temat
<realubot> God morgon.
<swecarp> realubot:  god morgon
<swecarp> Philip5:  kolla länken jag la upp
<Philip5> swecarp: kollar.... det var lite eget sätt att installera på
<Ezim> swecarp, :) nu har jag skrivit hel del om kubuntu på forumet.
<Ezim> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=55870
<Philip5> swecarp: vad är det som inte funkar nu då?
<Ezim> Nu låter jag realubot ta över med sitt skrivande och återigen be peetra eller någon annan admin/moderator städa i tråden.
<swecarp> Ezim:  tack för bug lösningen gällande panel som låste sig jag har råkat ut för det
<Ezim> swecarp, inga problem. :)
<swecarp> Philip5:  jag avinstalera det så kör std ikoner istället
<Ezim> ta en titt på det jag skrivit här: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=55870
<Ezim> har skrivit om brister i kubuntu 11.10 och lösningar
<Philip5> swecarp: funkar för mig
<Ezim> Philip5, kan du ta en titt på detta: http://paste.kde.org/424334/
<Ezim> är svaren för debian/control kommer nu:
<Ezim> cmake, libqt4-dev,  kdelibs5-dev, libx11-dev, libkwinglesutils1, freeglut3-dev, kde-workspace-dev
<Philip5> enklast är det ju att försöka bygga och se vad som saknas
<Philip5> man får testa sig fram lite
<Ezim> Philip5, :) men nu är det för lära sig och göra det rätt om man ska skicka upp saker.
<Philip5> man testar ju på eget först
<Ezim> Philip5, ta en titt och säg om det är rätt/fel bara. isåfall vilka som är fel.
<Philip5> ska du skicka upp saker så är det nog vettigt att du lär dig pbuilder
<Ezim> Philip5, :( sluta vara jobbig. jag vet att jag kan testa själv.
<Philip5> med  pbuilder har du full kontroll på alla paket som används och vet vad som händer
<Ezim> Philip5, kör du pbuilder från home-sektion
<Ezim> eller /var/cache/pbuilder
<Philip5> nja
<Philip5> kan köras från vart man vill
<Ezim> så man kan som vanligt man gjorts hittills göra allt?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> pbuilder blir som det byggs på launchpad
<Philip5> det byggs bara mot vad som är ett bassystem och vad man har i build-depends
<swecarp> oj vilken diskution fattar inget
<swecarp> Ezim:  det var bra skrivet
<swecarp> infon på forumet
<Ezim> swecarp, tack. hoppas det kommer till nytta för andra.
<swecarp> ja det gör det nog bara tråden får vara i fred från inlägg som inte är guieder
<Ezim> swecarp, +1
<realubot> Ezim: Den där guide-tråden blev ju en riktigt soppa.
<realubot> Ezim: Peetra svarar inte på pm.
<realubot> Jag ska skicka pm:et till några fler admins.
<Ezim> realubot, prova med hund eller någon annan av dessa.
<Ezim> realubot, prova med moderatorerna också.
<Ezim> du kan ju allmäna alla offtopic inlägg
<Ezim> på så sätt får moderator/admin det direkt upp
<realubot> Ezim: Jag skickade till HakanS för han står som Drupalansvarig.
<realubot> Ezim: Det löser sig.
<Ezim> det låter bra realubot.
<Ezim> för tråden kommer nog vara användbar för många
<impaktor> Någon som vet hur man gör om man vill lägga upp många auktioner på tradera, från linux?
<impaktor> På ebay, kan man ladda upp en vanlig komma-separerad lista, men på tradera skall de lalla-runt med någon "ProLister"
<UkuleleSolen> Hej :)
<UkuleleSolen> Misstänker att Samba hos datorn jag sitter vid inte är installerat som det ska. Dels kommer inte andra datorer åt mina filer och dels så ser jag exempelvis inte alternativet "dela ut filen" när jag högerklickar på en fil. Men var ska jag börja leta efter fel?
<haffe> Hörrni.
<haffe> Visst är det vanlig sata i laptophårddiskar?
<haffe> Bara 2.5" forfaktor.
<scarleo> UkuleleSolen, du behöver installera samba och samba-common, du kan kolla status med smbstatus
<UkuleleSolen> ska kolla detta
<scarleo> UkuleleSolen, starta med service samba om den inte körs, sen behöver du öppna en del portar i brandväggen för att det ska gå att komma åt från andra datorer
<impaktor> haffe: gamla laptops typ Win XP, har oftast IDE. aka PATA
<UkuleleSolen> scarleo: Mig veterligen har jag ingen brandvägg här
<UkuleleSolen> ser också ut som att jag har all nödvändiga paket installerade
<scarleo> UkuleleSolen, portarna: 137 tcp&udp 138 tcp&udp 139 tcp/udp 445 tcp
<scarleo> UkuleleSolen, portarna är stängda som default, du måste öppna dem, antingen med iptables i terminalen eller installera gfw som är ett GUI för iptables
<haffe> impaktor: Ja?
<scarleo> UkuleleSolen, har du startat samba då?
<UkuleleSolen> scarleo: Detta med samba har bara funkat tidigare. Förstår inte varför det inte gör det nu
<UkuleleSolen> samba d?
<scarleo> sudo service samba start
<impaktor> haffe: ... dvs inte SATA. Men flesta moderna (kanske sedan 2005?) har nog SATA.
<scarleo> eller smbd kanske det ska vara, testa så ser du
<impaktor> Men ja, formfaktor 2.5. Ibland, som på thinkpad X40, är formfaktorn 1.8!
<UkuleleSolen> samba start gav: "samba: unrecognized service"
<scarleo> har inte samba installerat på den här burken så jag kan inte testa
<scarleo> UkuleleSolen, testa med smb eller smbd då
<haffe> impaktor: Ja?
<UkuleleSolen> scarleo: hur menar du att jag ska gå tillväga med smb eller smbd d? I terminalen eller?
<scarleo> ja i terminsalen skriver du följande: sudo service smb start          sen trycker du enter
<scarleo> terminalen*
<scarleo> eller om det ska vara: sudo service smbd start
<UkuleleSolen> "start: Job is already running: smbd" - som jag trodde :)
<UkuleleSolen> Det funkar åt ena hållet. Jag kan nå andra datorer från denna, men inte tvärt om
<scarleo> UkuleleSolen, du får öppna portarna då
<UkuleleSolen> scarleo: kunde jag göra det via ett grafiskt interface?
<UkuleleSolen> Kan aldrig minnas att jag behövt göra det tidigare
<scarleo> i terminalen: sudo apt-get install gufw
<UkuleleSolen> aha :)
<impaktor> haffe: Du får gärna förklara vad "ja?" betyder.
<UkuleleSolen> Nu ser jag klart å tydligt att brandväggen är av. Det lär inte vara aktuellt  att öppna några portar då väl?
<haffe> impaktor: Du har överhuvdtaget inte svarat på min fråga.
<haffe> Jag har kollat att laptopen ifråga har en satakontakt.
<scarleo> UkuleleSolen, portarn är stängda om inte de explicit är öppnade, oavsett om ditt brandväggsprogram är igång eller inte, du ska därför öppna portarna med gufw
<UkuleleSolen> ska kolla
<scarleo> Du kan tänka att det fungerar tvärtom mot windows, i Linux öppnar du portar med brandväggen medans du i windows stänger portar. (Stämmer inte helt men det blir nog mer rätt om du tänker så)
<UkuleleSolen> Så hur går jag till väga i programmet. Är det "lägga till regel" jag ska använda?
<scarleo> UkuleleSolen, precis
<UkuleleSolen> Då måste jag alltså veta ip-numren på dom andra datorerna i mitt nätverk?
<UkuleleSolen> Jag lovar - detta har aldrig varit nödvändigt förr :(
<scarleo> UkuleleSolen, du kan lägga till 192.168.0/24 för att tillåta alla på ditt lan
<scarleo> UkuleleSolen, ok, då vet jag inte vad du gjort tidigare, jag har aldrig fått samba att fungera utan att se till att portarna är åtkomliga utifrån
<scarleo> hoppas det finns någon annan då som vet hur man gör det  för det har jag som sagt inte en aning om
<khem_> hm
<khem_> dm_crypt vs ecryptfs, vad sager ni?
<bittin> undra om det är nån hemma i Slagsmålsklubbens hus idag
<impaktor> haffe: Jo, jag har svarat på din fråga: "Visst är det vanlig sata i laptophårddiskar". JA! På moderna, dvs efter Windows XP. dvs efter ~2005.
<haffe> impaktor: Nej, det har du inte.
<haffe> Nu har du kanske.
<impaktor> haffe: det jag skrev nu är samma som jag skrev ovan.
<impaktor> Skit samma försökte bara hjälpa dig.
<bittin> människan jag hade lust att träffa verkar ha flyttat till en pappkartong i Berlin
<haffe> Kan någon förklara varför det var så jäkla svårt att säga ja eller nej på min fråga?
<mewmin> MJEW
<speedxXxcore> Någon som vet om man kan köra gmail utan att dom indexerar ens mail? Någon vettig config. jag vill alltså ha gmail som interface, men dom får inte lagra något.
<andol> speedxXxcore: Hur menar du? Deras webbmail som frontenda till egen IMAP-server?
<speedxXxcore> andol: precis så ja
<andol> speedxXxcore: Tämligen säker på att den enda möjligheten till det är att erbjuda Google en tillräckligt stor summar pengar...
<einand> eller någon att utveckla en kopia
<speedxXxcore> andol: jag må vara en foliehatt, men jag litar inte riktigt på google när det gäller min mail. Lite jobbigt att dom ska indexera allt. Tips på andra maillösningar som är lika bra/praktiska mottages tacksamt.
<einand> speedxXxcore: kryptera
<speedxXxcore> einand: kryptera..  hur? varje mail och använda google, eller hur tänker du?
<einand> ja
<andol> einand: Det kräver ju även motsvarande ansträngning utav mottagaren, vilket man nog inte riktigt kan räkna med.
<speedxXxcore> einand: jag tar emot kundmail, ibland med lösenord och dylikt när jag webbkonsultar. Jag har ganska svårt att säga till alla kunder att skicka vettigt krypterade mail.
<einand> får du lösenord okrypterat?
<einand> över e-mail där vem som helst kan läsa det
<speedxXxcore> einand: brukar klaga då..
<speedxXxcore> einand: ja.. från "svenssons"
<speedxXxcore> väldigt många "vanliga människor" vet inte exakt hur email skickas över nätet.
<andol> speedxXxcore: Tja, har ju tidigare nämnt FastMail. Gillar dem förvisso starkt, men så läser jag mest mail via separat mailklient. Deras webbmail är däremot inget speciellt.
<einand> jag har länge vart sugen på att göra en friklon" av gmail. Kanske är dags att börja nu
<haffe> Vad tror ni om det här?
<speedxXxcore> samtidigt. när jag väl klagar.. och nåt pucko skickat ett lösenord. är skadan redan skedd, och det blir inte bättre av att google sparat på sätt jag inte vet hur.."all framtid??",
<haffe> Jag hittade en inspiron 9400 med grafikartifakter. Jag stresstestade den, startade om och artefakterna var försvunna.
<einand> speedxXxcore: står i googles avtal att dom bara sparar det i 40-60 dagar
<haffe> Hur länge ska man tro på att det kommer fungera?
<speedxXxcore> einand: nåt "gmail"-aktigt på egen vps vore sweet, och att det kunde integrera fint med android osv.
<einand> speedxXxcore: interaktera med android är nog svårt.
<einand> men iaf webmail
<speedxXxcore> einand: googles app där är väldigt bra med just gmail
<einand> japp, vet kör själv google apps
<einand> skall gå och handla ses
<speedxXxcore> kanske ska jag bara sluta oroa mig och börja lita på google?
<Ezim> realubot, det är i alla fall många som läst tråden :).
<andol> speedxXxcore: Tja, vad gäller Google så är jag mer potentiellt orolig över den möjlighet de har att kartlägga stora delar utav en persons liv. Vad gäller att snappa upp enskilda lösenord så tror jag däremot att de är såpass professionella att risken är större hos en godtycklig ISP alt. serverleventör.
<CasperN> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/45-arig-man-overlevde-tva-manader-utan-mat-i-insnoad-bil
<CasperN> wtf
<Ezim> realubot, medlemmen med hybridkort (ati/intel) är lösningen 11.04
<Ezim> det är för nyare ati drivrutiner har tagit bort en funktion som man lätt kunde switcha på/av
<Ezim> eller så kör medlemmen med radeon och kör med vga switcheroo
<Ezim> realubot, jag tror efter 11.6 ati drivarna som problemet tillkom
<Ezim> så antingen kör medlemmen med äldre drivrutiner och installerar från ati/amd hemsida
<Ezim> realubot, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide
<speedxXxcore> andol: Det jag gör idag är att ta emot mailen på en vps. Thunderbird via ssh och X11 forwarding. Udda conf. =) Har mest mig själv att skylla om det failar. Men jag lagrar mina egna mail.
<Ezim> realubot, http://fredrikfritte.st/
<Ezim> swecarp, wb. :)
<Ezim> så där :) finns lösningarna realubot :).
<swecarp> tack Ezim
<swecarp> hej itmannen
<itmannen> swecarp,  Godafton i snöyran. Ute alltså
<Ezim> itmannen, :) hej farbror soft.
<swecarp> snö här har det regnat hela dagen
<itmannen> Ezim,  Hej du klipske unge man
<Ezim> itmannen, hur mår du idag?
<itmannen> Feghetens fula trye har nu visat sig på google +. Medlemmar hos ubuntu.se. vad annars
<itmannen> Ezim,  ett kungarike för en aska alvedon
<swecarp> itmannen:  du får en pall alvedon av mig
<itmannen> swecarp,  Bockar och tackar ödmjukast
<itmannen> Det blir nog ingen lång session här ikväll tyvärr
<swecarp> itmannen:  jag för står att det har stormat innomhus hos dig  så let vila kan nog behövas
<itmannen> swecarp,  BÃ¥de ute och inne :)
<swecarp> :-)
<itmannen> Är det någon som är duktig på Oracle VM ?
<itmannen> Här alltså
<itmannen> Basic kan jag.
<swecarp> vm har jag titttat på altså friidrots vm :-)
<Ezim> itmannen, vem är fegisen? :)
<itmannen> swecarp, Ok. jag visste inte att oracle var med där
<itmannen> Ezim, Du får 1 gissning
<itmannen> Ezim,  Du fick dig en känga
<itmannen> Ezim,  Att du kommer med hörsägen och falsarier gällande instruktioner i ubuntu
<Ezim> itmannen, :) menar du rune.k?
<itmannen> Ezim,  Vem annars
<Ezim> jag tar inte sk-t från någon itmannen och det vet du.
<Ezim> synnerligen inte från internet-typ.
<itmannen> Ezim,  Jag vet
<itmannen> Ezim,  Typ var rätta ordet
<Ezim> itmannen, jag fungerar inte ihop med ubuntu.se gänget för jag säger ifrån deras idioti
<Ezim> därför är jag ej välkommen där
<Ezim> de har ej tagit bort mitt konto när jag bett
<swecarp> va fan nu ha rfanstyget get sig på 2 av mina bästa vänner och kamrater här
<Ezim> när jag sedan är där så granskar de mina inlägg innan de kan läggas upp
<itmannen> Ezim,  Det gjorde jag också. Sen skulle att dubbelkollas in det las ut. Adjö sa jag då
<realubot> Missa inte Melodifestivalen.
<Ezim> itmannen, därför undviker jag den sidan. finns dock några jag verkligen gillar.
<itmannen> realubot,  Skämtar du
<Ezim> hade dom varit aktiva i ubuntu-se.org skulle jag aldrig ens besöka den sidn
<itmannen> Ezim,  Jo man ska inte dra alla över samma kam
<Ezim> itmannen, exakt.
<Ezim> itmannen, :) nåja dom får göra det som behagar dom. onödigt ge dom publicitet. :P
<realubot> itmannen: Ja.
<realubot> :)
<itmannen> realubot,  Pust :)
<realubot> Ezim: I en av länkarna jag postade så rekommenderas en ATI-drivrutin. Såg du det? Är det rätt drivrutin?
<Ezim> realubot, jag har ej kollat noga i dina länkar du posta.
<swecarp> Ezim:  tror du att 12,04 kubuntu släpp i aprill eller blir den försenad
<x_link> Heja Kubuntu....
<x_link> Philip6: Har du uppgraderat från 5:an till 6:an? =)
<x_link> *poff*
<Philip6> new and improved
<Ezim> swecarp, släpps i april.
<Ezim> Philip5, sluta byt nick hela j-vla tiden :).
<Ezim> itmannen, :) är min svenska farbror.
<itmannen> Ezim,   Vilken heder
<swecarp> Ezim: jag frågade för denna info såg inte spå bra ut  http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html
<Ezim> brb tel
<swecarp> k
<Philip5> swecarp: hittat på något kul med kde?
<swecarp> inga krasher
<swecarp> jo instalerat gtk3
<Philip5> alltid nått
<Philip5> men har du shoppat runt efter något coolt på kde-apps.org eller kde-looks.org?
<swecarp> fan nu lurades jag hadde en krash som nog berodde på flah
<swecarp> Philip5:  fan det vågar jag inte för tqar jag hem något så funkar det inte som jag fvill :-)
<swecarp> fan stavar som en kråka
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> jodå, du ska nog bara ha lite tålamod med hur du får in grejer
<swecarp> det är bara till att läsa och försöka förstå hur det funkar
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> swecarp: kommer du in på kde-look.org just nu? för mig så får den inte kontakt
<swecarp> det verkar sm on det är något fel
<swecarp> varken aps eller look funkar
<Philip5> nä något knas verkar de ha med sitt
<swecarp> ja det ligger nere tit som tät jag tror att det är minst en gång om dan 1 till 2 timmar
<Philip5> oj
<Philip5> så brukar det inte vara. måste vara något strul de har nu då. kanske uppdaterar och håller på
<swecarp> igår verkade det som det var uppdatering men det var även 505 fel medelane
<swecarp> Philip5:  en underlig sak har skett jag har dubla start knappar i program menyn för fierfox
<haffe> Fantastiskt.
<Philip5> swecarp: är det olika versioner av firefox som du installerat på något sätt?
<Philip5> swecarp: kör du med några roliga/coola widgets på skrivbordet eller paneler då?
<swecarp> inga roliga widgets men skall fixa en ny panel med bara media program i
<Philip5> har du testat runt lite bland dem eller?
<swecarp> fier fox är samma version på båda
<swecarp> har kollat på widgets men inte hittat några som passar mina behov väder är roligt men min hemstad finns ej med i listan
<Philip5> vet inte riktigt vilken vädertjänst den där widgeten använder
<Philip5> eller om det går att byta
<swecarp> kan inte hitta det heller och  inget i inställningar
<realubot> Philip5: Du som sysslar med foto. Finns det något program i Linux som visar exif-data som statistik i ett diagram?
<realubot> Philip5: Så man ser statistik på alla bilder?
<realubot> Det är en snubbe i forumet som undrar...
<realubot> Pausunderhållningen i Mellon är bättre än tävlingsbidragen.
<swecarp> realubot:  har kollat runt lite på dom program jag har digikam och corell aftershot pro och jag kan inte hitta att man kan skapa diagram på exif datan på alla bilder i en mapp
<haffe> Så säg mig.
<haffe> Hur barnslig är jag+
<haffe> Jag skrattar ihjäl mig åg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjPsIFOxDj0&feature=related
<swecarp> itmannen:  lever du
<maxjezy> YUAVKJL,,,,,,,VV'
<maxjezy> C .CXV
<Philip5> realubot: du menar över hur många bilder man har med olika objektiv, datum när det är tagna och vilka settings och så?
<Ezim> Philip5, vad görs?
<Philip5> kollar på sherlock på svt1
<Ezim> Philip5, :) inte bond?
<realubot> Philip5: Han vill ha ett program som visar brännvidd m.m. i staplar.
<realubot> Philip5: Fråga mig inte varför. Statistik på exif-data på massa bilder, typ.
<realubot> Ezim: Fick svar från HakanS.
<realubot> Ezim: "Syftet med ett forum är just att man för diskussioner där. Därför tycker jag absolut inte att någon som startar en tråd där ska kunna bestämma vad som får skrivas, samt vilka som ska få skriva, i tråden."
<Ezim> realubot, hakanS har fått saker om bakfoten
<Ezim> ingen har förbjudits bidra eller skriva
<Ezim> dock är inte tråden ämnad åt diskussion
<realubot> Ezim: "Rent principiellt är jag motståndare till att ha guider i forumet. Jag tycket att wikin är mer lämpligt till detta.
<realubot> Fördelen med en wiki är att alla kan gå in och förbättra guiderna."
<realubot> Vilken wiki är det han snackar om?
<realubot> Har Ubuntu Sverige en wiki? :D
<Ezim> realubot, den ingen besöker :).
<realubot> Jaha. Det låter ju vettigt att ha guiderna i en wiki som ingen besöker... NOT.
<realubot> http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Huvudsida
<Ezim> realubot, +1
<realubot> Ubuntu 8.04 på USB-sticka, E-legitimation från Swedbank med Gutsy Gibbon 7.10.
<realubot> Ska våra guider ligga där?
<realubot> Använd din 3g-mobil som modem med Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 och Använd Telenor/Bredbandsbolagets Mobilt internet med Hardy Heron 8.04
<realubot> "Uppgradera till senaste experimentella versionen av CompizFusion"
<realubot> Det vet jag inte om man vill i Ubuntu 11.10...
<realubot> Synaptic, 9.04, Gnome 2. Allt är hopplöst föråldrat...
<bittin> lånade en bättre Android tablet än den jag hade av en polare som jag nog köper då jag får pengar på Måndag
<realubot> bittin: Vilken tablet är det då?
<bittin> Viewsonic Viewpad 10S
<Philip5> realubot: känner nog bara till två sådana. ett är php-grej som gör just det och visar statistiken som webbsida och sedan ett freeware program för windows som funkar i wine
<realubot> Det här var ju intressant.
<spacebug-> ?
<realubot> Hitler hade en son tillsammans med en fansyska. Han stred mot tyskarna i franska motståndsrörelsen.
<realubot> Bevis finns...
<realubot> *fransyska
<realubot> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/france/9088865/Hitler-had-son-with-French-teen.html
<realubot> "Mr Gibault said that Mr Loret's own children might now be in a position to claim royalties from Mien Kampf ('My Struggle'), Hitler's famous book which has sold millions of copies around the world. "
<realubot> Dom blir rika på farfars bok!
<realubot> Farfar Hitler.
<spacebug-> mjahapp. Det verkar nu ändå inte som det är vare sig firefox eller virtualbox som segar ner systemet då och då för det flyter som bara den i gnome-shell. Mina nästa misstankar ligger således i compiz eller unity. Hoppas det är nått jag lyckats fucka upp så det inte är så orginal eller att de iaf fixat det till 12.04
<Ezim> spacebug-, compiz och unity är som tvillingar :)
<Ezim> unity är ju ändå en compiz plugin som möjliggör shell
<spacebug-> Först Björn Ranelid och nu ingen 00-dans av x_link. Besviken :(
<spacebug-> Ezim: jo men frågan är vart problemet ligger
<Ezim> spacebug-, kör du 12.04?
<Ezim> du kan följa utvecklingen av unity
<spacebug-> nej 11.10
<Ezim> om den är bättre/sämre
<spacebug-> kör 12.04 på min laptop dock
<Ezim> spacebug-, vad tycker du?
<Ezim> jag kör kubuntu så jag har inga :) unity/compiz problem
<spacebug-> jo det har potential
<realubot> spacebug-: Logga in med gästkontot och se om det flyter på där?
 * realubot är också besviken på att Björn Ranelid inte dansar 00-dansen.
<spacebug-> kan jag ju göra.. fast
<spacebug-> haha ranelid göra 00-dans.. nej tack ;)
<realubot> Ranelid är ju grym.
<realubot> River av en skitkass låt där han bara står och pratar och vinner hela tävlingen.
<realubot> En tävling där pausunderhållningen i.o.f.s. var bättre än alla tävlingsbidrag tillsammans.
<realubot> Men, men...
#ubuntu-se 2012-02-19
<spacebug-> raderade allt med compiz i .gconf och .config och det kan ha varit det som gjorde det. Som alltid för tidigt att säga men det verkar fan funka bra nu
<Ezim> spacebug-, bra jobbat.
<spacebug-> taaaaack ;)
<x_link> Varsågod.
<Ezim> spacebug-, borde skriva det i guide-tråden realubot starta
<spacebug-> x_link: var höll du hus förut? =)
<x_link> Wihoooo
 * x_link kom nyss hem
<spacebug-> Ezim: jaså har han startat en tråd om det?
<spacebug-> jag har aldrig kollat forumet ens tror jag.. kanske nån gång förresten
<Ezim> spacebug-, realubot har :).
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<spacebug-> har han samma problem eller varför skrev han en tråd om det tro?
<Ezim> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=55870
<spacebug-> ska ge detta några dagar innan jag är säker men annars kan han ju få skriva in det
<spacebug-> först blev jag arg när jag läste att de funderar på att ta bort ccsm ur programbiblioteket för att det va lätt för folk att fucka upp saker men nu kan jag kanske förstå dom. Dock blir det väl kvar och det gillar jag. Finns saker där jag använder
<Ezim> spacebug-, +1
<Ezim> bra vi behöver nytt blod i tråden
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> nog med folk som förstört den med diskussioner
<Ezim> :( fasiken vad det tar tid arbete i chroot med pbuilder
<Ezim> byggde kate på runt 30 min
<Ezim> gammal burk
<maxjezy>  tjenis Ezim
<Ezim> maxjezy, tjenis.
<spacebug-> Ezim: är du sån där hard core builder som philip5? =)
<Ezim> allt väl?
<Ezim> spacebug-, nej nej, jag är light versionen :).
<maxjezy> Ezim, japp, förutom grannarna som spelar allt för hög musik
<maxjezy> tänkte sova men det känns lite svårt ännu
<Ezim> maxjezy, slå på dörren och säg sluta med musiken
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<Ezim> över läggdags
<maxjezy> Ezim, grejen är att jag väcker alla här hemma om ja öppnar mina dubbeldörrar misstänker jag
<maxjezy> ringer dock polisen om det inte är slut kl 2
<maxjezy> det är första gången det sker
<maxjezy> invandrarverkets lägenhet är det
<maxjezy> bor bara muslimer där
<maxjezy> ingen talar svenska eller engelska
<maxjezy> har försökt kommunicera i tvättstugan när de snott våra tider
<maxjezy> men de funkar inte
<spacebug-> google translate? =)
<maxjezy> jag vet inte vilket språk jag ska översätta till ju
<maxjezy> vet bara att de är muslimer för de har fasta och går ofta till bönerummet
<spacebug-> ok
<delhage> ramadan är inte förrän i juli
<maxjezy> delhage, misstänker något bröllop eller något
<delhage> ok
<maxjezy> klart de ska få festa men
<maxjezy> lite lägre volym så de slipper skrika
<delhage> gå dit och parta med dom ;)
<maxjezy> och sen sluta möblera om hela tiden
<maxjezy> till 2 tycker jag de kan hålla på sen ska de vara knäpptyst
<maxjezy> pyjamas på, stereo av.
<spacebug-> maxjezy: du får kontra med björn ranelids låt på hösta volym
<delhage> finns ranelids låt på nätet? hittade inte på svtplay
<maxjezy> spacebug-, näe sånt där ger bara mig dåligt rykte hos andra grannarna
<spacebug-> hoppas verkligen inte men det gör den säkert .. torrent eller nått
<maxjezy> bor en trevlig tant där nere som jag inte vill störa alls
<spacebug-> maxjezy: hehe ok
<maxjezy> på dagen spelar jag musik, men inte 7 timmar i sträck på högsta volym
<maxjezy> efter kl 10 ska de vara tyst om man inte frågat grannarna om det är okej med röff
<andtabbittin> maxjezy hur går rensandet?
<maxjezy> andtabbittin, skitbra!
<andtabbittin> perfekt
<spacebug-> finns på thepiratebay
<maxjezy> imorrn blir jag av med 4 crt skärmar och 2 tft
 * delhage är väldigt nyfiken på ranelids låt
<andtabbittin> perfekt
<andtabbittin> maxjezy ska du ha min adress o bli av med lite ram o processorer med?
<spacebug-> delhage: lägg dock undan pistoler/hängsnaror och annar först för du kommer vilja ta livet av dig efter du sett/hört den
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> andtabbittin, vi tar det imorrn när jag sitter lite bättre till va?
<andtabbittin> visst
<andtabbittin> e lugnt
<delhage> spacebug-: har inget av det, men jag tror du har rätt
<maxjezy> alla sover här, har gäster så vill ogärna rotar efter penna och kuvert nu
 * Ezim ska bråka med kudden. må väl alla tuxare. 
<andtabbittin> ah e okej
<spacebug-> delhage: du såg min länk va?
<maxjezy> Ezim, sov godt tuxarn!
<spacebug-> natti Ezim
<delhage> nä
<spacebug-> kommer priv då
<maxjezy> läste ni denna http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/45-arig-man-overlevde-tva-manader-utan-mat-i-insnoad-bil
<maxjezy> helt sick
<spacebug-> mmm
<maxjezy> har väldigt svårt att tro på det öht
<spacebug-> jasså?
<maxjezy> ja, i den kylan överlever inte de flesta mer än en dag
<maxjezy> har varit över -25 flera dagar ju
<spacebug-> mjo men tydligen så hade snötäcket på bilen isolerat
<spacebug-> ätit snö för vatten då
<maxjezy> så kroppen har genererat värme?
<maxjezy> och snön agerat termos
<spacebug-> nått sånt
<spacebug-> det är ju så jackor/tröjor funkar oxå ju
<maxjezy> jo, fast i -30
<maxjezy> så räcker det inte med jackor/tröjor
<spacebug-> han hade väl även haft en sovsäck å skit i bilen
<maxjezy> har har han fått in så mycket snö?
<spacebug-> jag har inte läst själv om det utan bara hört från andra som läst
<maxjezy> det ligger ett antal fiskar begravda i den historien är jag säker på
<maxjezy> att överleva går säkert om man har mat
<spacebug-> då kanske han åt av dom :P
<maxjezy> överlevnadskunskaper
<maxjezy> tror de flesta skulle dö inom ett par dygn
<spacebug-> vad jag hört kan man ju överleva 2-3 månader utan mat men utan vatten klarar man bara några dagar
<spacebug-> fast kylan det klart gör ju sitt till det värre oxå..
<maxjezy> under perfekta förhållanden möjligtvis
<maxjezy> tror de flesta skulle dö efter en vecka i en lägenhet med värme och vatten
<maxjezy> utan mat
<maxjezy> om de var inlåsta
<maxjezy> för att få en liter vatten krävs ca 10 liter snö
<spacebug-> nu blir jag hungrig haha
<maxjezy> att äta snö kyler ner kroppen
<spacebug-> jo det klart
<maxjezy> varför inte bara kila ut istället?
<maxjezy> sparka sönder en ruta och gå och käka
<spacebug-> han va ju mitt i ingenstans och iskallt ute
<spacebug-> tror att stanna i bilen är bäst då
<maxjezy> well, ingen människa skulle göra det
<maxjezy> även om det skulle vara bäst
<maxjezy> folk dödar för mat efter 2-3 dygn
<spacebug-> det va ju en präst för nått år sen som hände samma sak med fast i en vecka eller nått
<maxjezy> PR för svenska kyrkan säkert :)
<spacebug-> haha
<spacebug-> jag va i kyrkan igår :P
<maxjezy> jasså
<maxjezy> något speciellt?
<spacebug-> dop. Brorsdotter
<spacebug-> annars är jag militant ateist :P
<maxjezy> ah
<maxjezy> man kan ju vara ateist och endå digga kyrkan
<spacebug-> jag kan uppskatta kyrkor (byggnaderna) men allt annat, nej tack, bort
<maxjezy> kyrkorna är oftast arkitektiska mästerverk
<maxjezy> det betyder att de är inte de dummaste människorna som ligger bakom
<maxjezy> jehovas osv, dom som har vanliga byggnader. fattigt.
<maxjezy> jag säger dock att kyrkan inte är bullshit
<maxjezy> har de funnits tempelriddare och så smarta människor som lagt tid och energi, hela sina liv vigda åt saken
<maxjezy> något skumt är det ju
<maxjezy> flera tusen år av kors
<realubot> Är ni vakna tjeje?
<realubot> r
<maxjezy> tror många dissar kyrkan av anledningen att det är för mycket
<spacebug-> hej realubot
<realubot> Jag kan ju ärligt säga att den enda låt som jag skulle lyssna på igen är Randelids låt. Så något har låten som alla andra saknar.
<maxjezy> tungt att sätta sig in i
<realubot> spacebug-: Hej hej.
<spacebug-> maxjezy: jag dissar det pga upplysning. Jag har haft en tro.. ganska nyligen faktiskt
<maxjezy> upplysning?
<spacebug-> realubot: jag kan ha en sak till din tråd i forumet men ge mig en dag eller två till att säkerhetsställa bara
<realubot> När känsla ställs mot förnuft så vinner nästan alltid känslan. Så religionen kommer nog alltid överleva.
<spacebug-> maxjezy: typ
<realubot> Dessutom kommer vetenskapen aldrig har svar på allt och där kunskapen slutar tar fantasin vid.
<maxjezy> pyramider har byggts över hela världen
<maxjezy> ingen vet riktigt hur
<maxjezy> och var kunskaperna kommit ifrån
<maxjezy> jag tror kyrkorna är något som har med samma sak att göra.
<maxjezy> jag lyssnar inte på prällen
<maxjezy> utan gillar mer att fantisera om hur det varit osv
<realubot> Jag tycker att det är intressant att religiösa personer är lyckligare så enligt lyckoforskningen så är det logiskt att vara ologisk.
<maxjezy> behöver inte vara gudar osv
<maxjezy> kan vara aliens
<maxjezy> tidsportaler
<maxjezy> anything
<realubot> Nej. Det räcker nog att du har en tro på något som ger ditt liv en mening.
<maxjezy> men att avfärda det som bullshit är för lätt
<realubot> Aliens är ju mer trovärdigt än mycket annat.
<spacebug-> japp
<maxjezy> realubot, ja, och människor kan ha tagit aliens för gudar?
<realubot> Även om folk skrattar åt det.
<maxjezy> om någon kommer och ger dem tekonologi, kunskaper och ett sätt att leva vettigt på.
<realubot> Det är ju mer realistiskt att tänka sig aliens än att tro på allt som står i religiösa skrifter.
<maxjezy> klart de blir helgonförklarade
<spacebug-> att va ateist är att man inte tror på något övernaturligt men det kan va övermänskligt för det
<maxjezy> realubot, läs religösa skrifter och tolka de som att aliens är inblandade då
<maxjezy> inte så svårt
<realubot> Jag avstår gärna men visst. I get your point.
<realubot> *got
<realubot> kanske man säger...
<spacebug-> som richard dawkins tar upp så löser inte en gud nånting utan bara ställer mer frågor
<realubot> Jösses vad otränad min engelska är.
<spacebug-> hur som helst.. din tröd realubot
<spacebug-> haha tröd? tråd!
<realubot> spacebug-: Det gör ju vetenskapen också. För varje fråga som besvaras så leder det till 100 nya frågor, typ.
<maxjezy> tror alla svar finns i matematiken
<realubot> spacebug-: Tröden ja. Vad är det med min tröd?
<spacebug-> jag kan ha löst en prubläm jag haft :P
<maxjezy> idag är det så normalt, men det kan ses som magi
<maxjezy> en oändlig spiral
<realubot> maxjezy: Matematik är ju bara ett system för logik. Om matematiken ska innehålla alla svar så måste ju männiksans logik kunna besvara alla frågor.
<realubot> Eller också så finns det utomjordisk matematik.
<maxjezy> realubot, det du förstår om matematik är antagligen 0,1 %
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, ja.
<realubot> Det är klart att det är.
<realubot> Det människan förstår om matematik är nog inte ens 0,1%.
<maxjezy> ett universiellt språk
<realubot> Matematiken är ju oändlig.
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> därför jag gav ett så litet tal
<maxjezy> ville inte sitta här och flooda kanalen
<realubot> Det har ju Kurt Gödel bevisat.
<realubot> https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%B6dels_ofullst%C3%A4ndighetssats
<maxjezy> om "gudarna" delat med sig av kunskap kan de fått en helgonförklaring här, sen skapa de tempel av olika slag
<realubot> Gödels offulständighetssats.
<maxjezy> möjligtvis att olika raser har haft olika gudar (aliens)
<realubot> Gödel var ju en av Einsteins polare.
<realubot> Innan han ballade ur och fick för sig att nazisterna var ute efter honom på 60-talet!
<realubot> maxjezy: Det finns ett stort problem och det är att jag tror inte din alien-hypotes håller för en vetenskaplig granskning.
<maxjezy> realubot, well, det är där tro kommer in.
<realubot> Kurt Gödel. Vilken jävla snubbe.
<realubot> Det finns ingen svensk vetenskapsman som kan mäta sig med honom. Och kommer nog aldrig finnas...
<realubot> Vi är bara amatörer.
<maxjezy> realubot, han var säkert en könlös alien
<maxjezy> shapeshifter
<spacebug-> :P
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, kanske.
<realubot> maxjezy: Han var något utöver det vanliga i.a.f.
<maxjezy> vi är säkert bara en sämre version av de här "gudarna"
<realubot> Någon livslögn måste man ha som Fred Åkerström sjöng.
<maxjezy> i bibeln beskrivs livslängden på vissa karaktärer upp till 900 år
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad är det positiva med aliens-religionen då?
<realubot> Var är belöningen?
<maxjezy> vetefaen
<maxjezy> bara intressant
<realubot> Dom flesta religioner har ju en belöning om man följer budorden?
<realubot> Eller är det mer en konspirationsteori? Att vi är utnyttjade av aliens?
<maxjezy> ja, eller regler att följa för att vi ska funka ihop
 * spacebug- lämnar diskussionen för att se lite tv och sen sova. Godnatt
<maxjezy> men, idag följer inte många reglerna
<maxjezy> och mycket går åt skogen
<maxjezy> om grannjävlarna sätter igång en låt till så ringer jag snuten
<maxjezy> spela 100 DB mitt i natten är inte vettigt
<maxjezy> antingen har de svårt att välja nästa låt eller så har de lagt av
<maxjezy> realubot, det behöver dessutom inte ses som en konspirationsteori
<maxjezy> att vi äter djur är väl ingen konspirationsteori
<maxjezy> om vi har någon varelse av något slag som är högre rankad än oss
<maxjezy> så äre bara så
<maxjezy> well well.
<realubot> spacebug-: Ja. Skriv gärna i tråden.
<realubot> Jag vet inte hur vi ska lösa upplägget med tråden för HakanS tycker ju att vi ska ha guiderna i wikin men den innehåller ju bara gamla guider.
<realubot> Jag tror inte folk läser på wiki heller.
<realubot> spacebug-: Men lägg gärna in en guide i tråden så får vi lösa det på något sätt.
<realubot> Hur går det med Raspberry Pie? Är den köpbar ännu?
<realubot> *Raspberry Pi
<realubot> 5,13 TiB linuxdistar seedade.
<realubot> ca 8000 CD-skivor. :D
<realubot> Det är många som har tankat linuxdisat från mig.
<realubot> *distar
<realubot> Då seedar jag 10.04.4 desktop/server 32/64-bit också då. :)
<bittin> Godmorgon
<maxjezy> Philip5, testat darktable?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> visste inte att du var inne på bilder och raw-filer
<maxjezy> Philip5, klart man e!
<Philip5> har du någon kamera som kör med raw?
<maxjezy> väntar på min nikon 800E
<maxjezy> sitter med en 5D för tillfället
<maxjezy> mark II
<Philip5> tror jag inte på ;)
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> två saker som var fel där
<Philip5> :P
<maxjezy> vilka?
<Philip5> 1. det är du som säger att du har sådan kamera 2. att om du har en 5d så ska det nog mycket till att du byter hela systemet till en 800E
<maxjezy> jag vill ha 36mpix ju
<maxjezy> orkar inte vänta på mark III
<Philip5> jag ska byta upp mig till D800 när den kommer
<Philip5> men det blir nog ingen E
<maxjezy> verkar vara en fin kamera
<Philip5> ja mycket
<Philip5> mycket kamera för pengarna
<Philip5> ska bli väldigt intressant att se hur canon svarar på det här
<maxjezy> finns ingen info om canons ännu?
<Philip5> inte vad jag vet
<maxjezy> tippar på att det blir 1080 60FPS
<maxjezy> näe ja har ingen aning
<maxjezy> lekt lite med brorsan i helgen
<Philip5> kanske men det är för foto de behöver bättra sig och inte för video
<maxjezy> han har lite utrustmning
<Philip5> kul
<Philip5> vad har han då?
<maxjezy> han har canon 50, 300, 500
<maxjezy> tror ja de heter
<maxjezy> han väntar på mark II
<maxjezy> III
<maxjezy> massa ljusriggar, studioblixtar och shit
<Philip5> kul
<maxjezy> jo, de blir ganska intressanta bilder med sån belysning
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> så han väntar också på att ta steget från crop sensors till full format sensor
<maxjezy> tror det handlar lite om att vara uppdaterad bara
<maxjezy> inte sitta med allt för gammal utrustning
<Philip5> 5d oavsett är en fysiskt större sensor än de han har i sina
<maxjezy> han har ju typ några EOS cameror
<maxjezy> 5 eller 6 totalt
<maxjezy> med dom analoga
<Philip5> oavsett sedan hur många mega pixlar man har
<maxjezy> har du sett att blender har massa kameror färdiga
<maxjezy> i rendersettings
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> smidigt nu när tracking är på plats
<maxjezy> tycker Darktable var lite smidigare än digikam
<maxjezy> fick aldrig grepp på digikam
<Philip5> de är olika program och kompletterar varandra
<Philip5> inte samma typ
<maxjezy> försökte ju bara gå in och ändra lite i raw datan i digikam
<maxjezy> men det vägra funka
<Philip5> jo det funkar men digikam är till för att organinsera bilder och göra lite batchgrejer och inte i första hand för redigering och darktable är precis tvärt om
<maxjezy> aha :)
<maxjezy> näe nu blir det taco taco
<maxjezy> brb
<Philip5> vlc 2.0 är final nu :)
<Philip5> Ezim: nu är ju vlc 2.0 final ute som du kan tweaka och packa ;)
<Ezim> Philip5, :) tänkte precis fråga dig om den.
<Ezim> kolla pm
<Philip5> och där kom swecarp så då är vi alla samlade :D
<swecarp> ja nu är vi kubuntu fantaster samlade
<Philip5> yes!
<Philip5> vi tar över
<Philip5> banar väg
<Philip5> är pionjärer
<Philip5> hjältar...
<swecarp> Philip5:  widget instalerad för att läsa rss feeds
<Philip5> trevligt
<swecarp> vi som kör i ren linux anda
<Philip5> jag har också en sådan
<Philip5> precis
<nikihr> morrn
<swecarp> kde nyheter samt ubuntunyheter  måste hitta fler bra med nyheter om linux
<Ezim> swecarp, omgubuntu/webupd8/phoronix/ubuntugeek
<Ezim> kan vara bra början
<bittin> slashdot, distrowatch, linuxportalen
<bittin> kernel.org
<bittin> planet.ubuntu.com
<Ezim> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/
<Philip5> maxjezy: men tänker din brorsa sälja alla sina canon-grejer och köpa in allt motsvarande för nikon om han ska byta system då?
<HakanS> Hej, Kubuntu-vänner.
<Philip5> hej hej
<swecarp> hej HakanS
<Ezim> HakanS, jag är missnöjd med dig.
<HakanS> Ezim: Varför?
<Ezim> realubot har skrivit PM till dig angående städa i tråden
<Ezim> det är en tråd ämnad för guider och länkar som kan hjälpa nya
<Ezim> det är ingen penismätartävling med folk som tror sig veta bättre
<Ezim> då kan de skriva en bättre guide och alla blir glada
<nikihr> ingen som hälsar på mig längre
<nikihr> ändå är Philip5 och Ezim här :(
<HakanS> Ezim: Det är därför som jag anser att wikin är bättre för guider.
<swecarp> nikihr:  hejsan
<nikihr> :)
<amelia> goddag!
<haffe> Hallå.
<HakanS> Goddag amelia.
<Ezim> nikihr, hej vännen. jag håller på läser lite om pbuilder då kära Philip5 är :P en fåordig guru
<Ezim> som helst vill att man tänker så mkt som möjligt själv
<nikihr> Ezim: teach yourself, learning by doing
<nikihr> fina ord :)
<Ezim> HakanS, wikin är bra.
<Ezim> dock är vår wiki i ubuntu sverige lastgammal
<Philip5> nikihr: nä så går det när man sviker bästa disten ;)
<Ezim> ingen tror jag vet att vi ens har en wiki
<Ezim> Philip5, :) sviker?
<nikihr> Philip5: hahaha
<Philip5> nikihr: då åker du ut i kylan :S
<HakanS> Ezim: Att fixa till wikin kan vara ett bra projekt för LoCot att ta tag i.
<swecarp> ajfasen hälsade jag på en svikare som har lämnat den sanna tron :-)
<Philip5> swecarp: jo nikihr är en otrogen archlinux användare
<nikihr> Philip5: :P
<Philip5> swecarp: tror inte ens nikihr använder kde på arch så det finns någon sans i alla galenskap ;)
<nikihr> nu ska jag få er att vara tysta
<Philip5> nikihr: hur ska det gå till?
<swecarp> Philip5:  illa finns det någon annan lära än kubuntu :-)
<Philip5>  /ignore Philip5
<Philip5> :D
<nikihr> http://imgur.com/AhJVN
<nikihr> 12:03 < Philip5> swecarp: tror inte ens nikihr använder kde på arch så det finns någon sans i alla galenskap ;)
<nikihr> finn två fel i den raden ;)
<bittin> http://blog_uploads.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/communitymanager.jpg
<bittin> :D
<Philip5> nikihr: fedora?!?!
<HakanS> Är det någon som har lust, och tid, att hjälpa till att fixa till Wikin?
<nikihr> Philip5: ja?
<Philip5> nikihr: trodde det var arch som gällde för dig
<nikihr> min andra burk kör arch
<Philip5> aha
<swecarp> bittin:  fyfasen vad bra
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> swecarp: men det var mest likt mellan vad "society" tror och vad han tydligen gör där bland bilderna :D
<nikihr> ePax: sluta förfölj mig
<ePax> nikihr: jag kan inte sluta
<ePax> det blir bara så :D
<ePax> Jag har alltid velat vara en plåster haha
<ePax> :D
<ePax> ett*
<ePax> ahmmmmmmmm
<ePax> Någon som har krypterad disken men använder typ en mini mini mini processor som atom? Hur mycket slöare blir datorn?
<ePax> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.432970/guide-sa-latt-kopplar-du-datorn-till-din-tv
<ePax> haha
<nikihr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzlipxrzMe4&feature=related
<nikihr> hahaha så skön snubbe
<nikihr> "Por favor, gracias senorita.. ja jag kan inte så mycket mer"
<maxjezy> Philip5, näe, tror han spar på systemkameror
<maxjezy> men ja tror nog han väntar på mark III
<Philip5> maxjezy: det kan bli rätt dyrkt annars
<Philip5> nikihr: fan vad mycket du den där lill-killen är :D   är det din brorsa??
<nikihr> Philip5: hahaha
<nikihr> han är så stolt
<nikihr> skön snubbe asså
<nikihr> ah verkligen
<Philip5> ja stolt tills han blir avslöjad
<nikihr> youtube måste vara den bästa hemsidan
<nikihr> Philip5: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGji3kDeNoU
<Philip5> jo
<bittin> vad tror ni en USB till USB kabel kostar?
<nikihr> bittin: 100-200?
<HakanS> bittin: 29:-
<nikihr> :D
<bittin> 99kr
<bittin> http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/dator-kringutrustning/datortillbehor/usb-tillbehor/usb-kablar/usb-a-a-2-0/usb-2-0-kabel-a-a-3-0-m-p38829
<bittin> tänkte installera om en surfplatta jag tänkte köpa billigt ifrån Yaroze
<Whiskey> är det möjligt att köra crontab
<Whiskey> utan att man behöver logga in för att de ska startas?
<Philip5> Whiskey: ja
<Whiskey> hmmm
<Philip5> cron körs av systemet och inte av användaren
<Whiskey> fär nu måste jag logga in för att de ska startas
<Whiskey> "för"
<Philip5> då har du gjort något galet eller så är det inte cron som kör det
<Whiskey> kk
<spacebug-> det funkar verkligen. Shit va glad jag blev nu.
<nikihr> Philip5: va tycker du om guidetti igår
<nikihr> haha sopa
<spacebug-> hjärnsläpp kan väl vem som helst få
<nikihr> han har fått hybris
<nikihr> värre än zlatan
<spacebug-> zlatan gillar jag inte pga hans attityd men guidetti har väl inte sån attityd eller?
<nikihr> han har fått
<spacebug-> hum ok
<spacebug-> tråkigt
<spacebug-> därför jag hatar ronaldo oxå. Älskar messi, inte bara för att han spelar i det lag jag håller på utan för att han är en väldigt ödmjuk person
<ePax> ehm
<Philip5> nikihr: kollade inte
<Philip5> spacebug-: +1
<diddiman> Antar att de flesta här kör med Ubuntu... Har funderat på att dra in de ett tag men funderar lite smått så att säga. Vad är dem största fördelarna med det enligt er? Eller varför väljer ni det framför windows?
<CasperN> hur förlänger jag tiden så att sshfs inte får timeout från serven jag monterar är inaktiv?
<nikihr> ePax: ?
<nikihr> what are you talking about
<nikihr> Philip5: kollar du bara hockey eller?
<Philip5> nikihr: mest och landskamper
<nikihr> ok
<Philip5> diddiman: av flera orsaker. antingen av rent ideologiska skäl eller för att man vill slippa betala en massa licenser, vill ha öppna grejer, under vissa förutsättningar kunna köra på äldre hårdvara, etc
<nikihr> :)
<Philip5> diddiman: beror rätt mycket på vad man själv använder datorn till. om man är en gamer så är linux ofta inte din grej
<ePax> nikihr: Gnome shell spökar lite
<nikihr> ePax: ok
<nikihr> baaaa ja orkar inte gå ut i köket och göra kaffe
<nikihr> vilket problem
<ePax> Gör som jag... sitt i köket hahaha
<Philip5> nikihr: var precis iväg och köpte semlor. :)
<ePax> :D
<Philip5> ska strax fixa lite kaffe också
<diddiman> Philip5: Det enda jag spelar är Football Manager och som jag förstår det funkar det via wine. Givetvis finns ju ingen vitts att köra Ubuntu om man bara vill dra allt via Wine. Men just FM vill man ju gärna ha med sig. Sen är ju jag väldigt förändringskåt så att säga. Ser gärna att man ändrar på något som redan funkar, ifall det blir till det bättre. Och har ju fattat det som att det kommer relativt saftiga uppda
<nikihr> ePax: haha kom hit :)
<nikihr> så kan vi lana :)
<Philip5> diddiman: en stor fördel än så länge är ju att linux är i princip virusfritt men man kan ändå råka ut för exploits och sånt som botas mest med att man ser till att hålla sitt system uppdaterat
<phnom> CasperN: Du sätter ServerAliveInterval och ServerAliveCountMax i din ssh config
<phnom> http://nileshbansal.blogspot.com/2007/02/prevent-timeouts-in-ssh.html
<diddiman> Philip5: Det jag gör med datorn är typ: Spela FM, kolla film, lite ordbehandling, utveckla program i java och lite databashantering och sådant. Ser du egentligen någon gigantisk nackdel med ubuntu?
<Philip5> diddiman: ingen alls. allt det där kan du göra utan problem
<Philip5> diddiman: installera en dual boot så kan du ju vid start av datorn välja om du vill köra linux eller windows och om du sedan märker att du knappt kör det ena så är det bara att radera det operativet
<nikihr> Philip5: finns det någon kde variant för gparted?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> qtparted
<nikihr> wohou
<CasperN> ah, tack phnom
<Philip5> nikihr: fast just kde har ju paritionmanager
<nikihr> jasså
<Philip5> fast rättstavat då
<nikihr> inte hos mig
<nikihr> jo
<nikihr> skoja ;)
<Philip5> tsss
<Philip5> skämtare där ;)
<nikihr> nu blir det kaffe brb
<Philip5> nikihr: ingen semla?
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<nikihr> nej men jag htitade två paket ballerina och singoalla
<nikihr> :D
<swecarp> Philip5:  tack ficklämna för lunch och när jag kom tillbaka så kunde jag inte få igång skärmen så en nöd avstängning blev alternativet
<Philip5> hoppla
<Philip5> jag tänkte sätta på lite kaffe strax och ta en semla till :)
<swecarp> något är knas försöker stänga av skärmsläckaren i settings men får tom skärm trots det
<swecarp> Philip5:  gotte gris
<nikihr> vote: Singoalla .vs. Ballerina?
<swecarp> ballerin
<nikihr> singoalla :)
<Philip5> swecarp: eller som vi kde:are brukar säga... jag ska ta mig en ksemla :D
<nikihr> Hahahaha!
<swecarp> LOL
<spacebug-> hehe
<swecarp> Philip5:  DET MÅSTE BLE KEMLA
<swecarp> förlåt för caps
<Philip5> funkar det också
<Philip5> kemla istället för temla
<spacebug-> tur jag kör gnome, jobbigt att ha läggningen "kay" :P
<Philip5> spacebug-: :P
<nikihr> nu är kaffet klart! :)
<diddiman> Ungefär hur mycket GB tar ubuntu upp?
<Philip5> borde införas ett anti diskrimineringsbegrep som är HBTQK
<nikihr> hahaha
<spacebug-> haha
<nikihr> Philip5: you are on!
<Philip5> ska maila DO
 * Philip5 undrar om han ska börja med en vetesemla eller en baileys semla
<swecarp> Philip5:  skippa semlan ta Baileys
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> det är baileys i vispgrädden tror jag
<swecarp> gör egna Philip5
<Philip5> måste ju hinna packa program för kubnut ju
<Philip5> kubuntu
<swecarp> va nytt projekt kubnut Philip5:s egna dist
<swecarp> Philip5:  har du kollat nya digicam såg att 2,6 hadde kommit som beta
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> den har lite buggar så jag väntar på final innan jag lägger upp
<swecarp> ser riktigt fin ut på skärm dumparna på sidan
<haffe> knuthbunt?
<markus> hej ubuntuare
<spacebug-> diddiman: du klarar dig på runt 4 GB tror jag men du vill säkerligen ha mer plats än så
<swecarp> hej markus
<Philip5> diddiman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<swecarp> det går utmärkt att köra på en gammal p4 med 1gb ram och 230gb hd
<Philip5> swecarp: är det vad du kör kubuntu på nu?
<swecarp> ja det är det
<Philip5> coolt om det funkar bra
<Philip5> har du fått slå av några effekter för att få det att flyta fint på skrivbordet?
<swecarp> funkar fint lite slö i bland önskar någon hadde en laptop med lite krut i till övers så ja kunde köra denna gamla burken som server för lagring av bilder och lite annat
<swecarp> do0m flästa efekterna är igång har inte ändrat någott direkt gällande skrivbords efekter
<Philip5> najs
<swecarp> får lite problem i bland med grafiken som blir konstig när jag laddar bilder dom blir randiga under ladningen men sedan funkar aöllt
<Philip5> inget jag märkt på min burk
 * spacebug- har ju haft en massa problem med slö grafik eller att det blir som flaskhalsar som sen släpper och sen kommer igen. Det visade sig efter lååång utverdering vara nått skumt med compiz som hänt (eller jag gjort). Raderade allt i min hemkatalog som hette nått med compis och loggade in igen och vips flyter det bra ;)
<Philip5> tur kde inte kör med compis ;)
<spacebug-> tss hehe
<swecarp> är det någon här som har en lapptop över hellst med 2gb ram
<swecarp> Philip5:  jag är så glad att jag började med ubuntu och sedan kubuntu för med win så var min maskin så slö att man kunde gå och fika när man skulle göra något
<Philip5> swecarp: och nu är den rena raketen i jämförelse?
<swecarp> jajemensan bootar snabt och program öpnar med blixtens hastighet
<swecarp> försvinner en stund ärende på g
<spacebug-> ärende på k menar du väl? :D
<swecarp> hehe
<nikihr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_16_5kGh3I&feature=g-vrec&context=G279af83RVAAAAAAAACQ
<nikihr> Hahahahahaha!!!
<markus> Är det en rolig video?
<markus> Rätt så kul :)
<markus> Vilket äckligt litet barn
<nikihr> haha
<CasperN> Calligra /koffice någon som kan förklara det för mig som inte använt KDE på massa år?
<CasperN> om jag vill ha ett av programmen, hur löser jag det vettigast
<Philip5> ingen aning. själv kör jag inte med dem
<Philip5> krita har jag kanske använt någon gång
<CasperN> mjo, just krita jag vill åt
<CasperN> men jag vill inte ha massa koffice prylar jag aldrig använder
<CasperN> det känns lite synd om krita ska vara beroende av dem
<swecarp> tebacks
<spacebug-> wb
<swecarp> tack
<nikihr> Philip5: hur gåre med kemlan?
<UkuleleSolen> Hej, pojkar och flickor!
<spacebug-> tjena hallå
<UkuleleSolen> Jag såg nyss till att avinstallera allt av sambas paket, eftersom saker o ting inte fungerade som de skulle.
<UkuleleSolen> Nu har jag åter-installerat ett par av dom, men inser att jag behöver fler.
<Philip5> nikihr: kemlan ligger i magen och gottar sig
<UkuleleSolen> Bland annat för att ens kunna bläddra i nätverket fila filhanteraren. Vilka vanliga paket behöver man?
<spacebug-> UkuleleSolen: paketet samba ska väl räcka
<UkuleleSolen> verkar inte så i det här fallet. Eller behövs det kanske en omstart?
<spacebug-> njea men kanske av filhanteraren
<bittin> skulle kasta ett gammalt pajt Nokia Headset i Grovsoprummet så ser jag att det är nån som kastat en stackars SNES kontroll
<UkuleleSolen> Jag får läsa "Kunde inte visa "network:///"." när jag ska bläddra i nätverket
<UkuleleSolen> "Nautilus kan inte hantera "network"-platser."
<spacebug-> UkuleleSolen: detta är de paket jag har installerat för samba och nautilus men du behöver inte alla det vet jag. http://pastebin.com/DK1qQRPT
<UkuleleSolen> ska se vilka av dom jag har
<ePax> UkuleleSolen: sudo apt-get install nautilus-share
<ePax> Det är nog det du behöver. Samba Klient.
<UkuleleSolen> aha
<spacebug-> se där, en som visste ;)
<UkuleleSolen> ePax: Uppfattade jag dig rätt om endast nautilus-share var det jag behöver?
<UkuleleSolen> NU kanske det behövs en omstart... för det funkar fortfarande inte
<ePax> UkuleleSolen: Japp. PÃ¥ klient sidan.
<ePax> UkuleleSolen: Du kanske har inte confat samba rätt.
<UkuleleSolen> ePax: Min erfarenhet är att samba väldigt sällan behöver ställas in för att grundsakerna ska fungera
<UkuleleSolen> men omstart krävs menar du?
<spacebug-> UkuleleSolen: prova killall nautilus och sen köra nautilus -n (i dash)
<UkuleleSolen> aha
<ePax> UkuleleSolen: Kanske det. Annars kan kanske din brandvägg spöka med.
<UkuleleSolen> ska prova att starta om
<UkuleleSolen> Nop. Det var faktiskt samma felmeddelande efter omstart också
<spacebug-> UkuleleSolen: det tillägget va tydligen för att kunna dela ut en katalog med samba
<UkuleleSolen> som det är nu kan jag inte ens se nätverket
<spacebug-> UkuleleSolen: funkar:   smbclient -L localhost
<spacebug-> bara tryck enter
<spacebug-> ser du några shares?
<UkuleleSolen> "Programmet "smbclient" kan hittas i följande paket:
<UkuleleSolen>  * smbclient
<UkuleleSolen>  * samba4-clients
<UkuleleSolen> "
<spacebug-> installera det första
<UkuleleSolen> aha
<UkuleleSolen> omstart?
<spacebug-> vet inte. Hittade det här på en wiki för arch "In order to access samba shares through Nautilus, first install the gvfs-smb and gnome-vfs packages"
<ePax> tror inte att det behövs
<UkuleleSolen> kan inte skada att installera dom
<UkuleleSolen> det första paketet hade jag inte
<spacebug-> jag hade inget av dom såg jag nu
<UkuleleSolen> Nu ja :)
<spacebug-> kan ha varit gamla archpaket då
<UkuleleSolen> Nu ska vi bara se om de andra datorerna når åt denna dator också
<spacebug-> vad gjorde att det funka?
<UkuleleSolen> Verkar som att gvfs-smb var det som saknades
<spacebug-> skumt att jag inte har det installerat hehe
<spacebug-> vilken version av ubuntu kör du UkuleleSolen ?
<UkuleleSolen> Nu kvarstår en fråga, som jag tror är närbesläktad
<UkuleleSolen> 11.10
<UkuleleSolen> När jag ska lägga till en nätverksskrivare med min laptop ser jag nu (och så har det varit en tid) aldrig alternativet "installera från samba" eller exakt vad det brukar stå
<UkuleleSolen> Ligger felet hos laptopen?
<spacebug-> ingen aning tyvärr
<UkuleleSolen> skulle vilja dela ut skrivaren. Det är också en sån där sak som bara har funkat tidigare
<UkuleleSolen> eller, om vi vänder på det - Hur gör jag för att dela ut skrivaren?
<spacebug-> kollade lite nu i settings och printer
<spacebug-> där går det tydligen att "publisha" printers osv
<UkuleleSolen> det är gjort här
<spacebug-> ok
<einand> någon som kan nått om kamera objektiv?
<spacebug-> ser du den för det första lokalt där i settings?
<UkuleleSolen> Provade just med en annan dator här. Den hittade nätverksskrivaren på 2 sekunder. Vad tusan är det som gör att den andra laptopen inte vill söka skrivare via samba?
<spacebug-> UkuleleSolen: du har ju alternativet över där "show printers shared by other systems" är den ikryssad?
<UkuleleSolen> Ikryssad?
<UkuleleSolen> Det finns inget att kryssa där
<UkuleleSolen> Jo... Unity hade gömt det för mig
<UkuleleSolen> ska kolla lite till
<UkuleleSolen> Denna laptop vill blanda in CUPS eller vad det heter. Inget jag känner igen sedan tidigare
<spacebug-> cups är en printerserver
<spacebug-> den är igång hos mig
<ePax> Crypto gurus. Bör man kryptera disken vid installation eller kan man göra det i efterhand? Är det samma sak?
<UkuleleSolen> Tydligen här också. Kan man stänga av det och kommer möjligen samba-alternativet tillbaka då?
<spacebug-> ePax: hela disken? innan.
<ePax> orka :S
<ePax> spacebug-: tack
<spacebug-> jag kör LUKS på många av mina partitioner men inte systempartitionen
<spacebug-> sen även krypterad hemkatalog
<ePax> Men krypterad hemkatalog bör man kunna göra i efterhand eller? ehm... får fundera på det
<spacebug-> ja det kan man göra men du får nog flytta över alla data först och sen tillbaka. Blir ju lite samma effekt som en partition dock.
<ePax> Mmmm
<spacebug-> ePax: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1449168
<spacebug-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto3   för partitioner
<ePax> Luks eller truecrypt?
<UkuleleSolen> Nu har jag avaktiverat CUPS på laptopen, i hopp om att Samba skulle komma upp som alternativ vid nätverksskrivar-installation... men icke
<Philip5> varför skulle samba komma upp för att man använder cups?
<phnom> UkuleleSolen: du måste ju ha cups igång för att skriva ut saker öht
<spacebug-> ePax: jag använder LUKS på mina partitioner
<spacebug-> sen är home krypterad med ecryptfs (är det väl standard om manväljer krypterad home). Sen krypterar jag vissa känsliga filer med gpg. Sista delen av min paranoia har jag dock inte löst. "cold boot attacks" :)
<UkuleleSolen> Philip5: Bakgrunden till mina frågor är att via en av mina datorer kan jag inte installera nätverksskrivaren, som jag installerar utan problem på andra datorer
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<Ezim> Philip5, har du kollat något på vlc?
<Philip5> nope
<Ezim> Philip5, spelar?
<Ezim> maxjezy, nya blender är ute :).
<Ezim> Philip5, det tar ju lång tid bygga med pbuilder
<Ezim> jag testade bygga kate för se hur långt ett så litet program skulle ta. det tog ca 30 min.
<Ezim> Philip5, du som har rätt så stora program i din ppa, måste nog ta flera h.
<Philip5> lagar käk
<Ezim> Philip5, :) är man bjuden?
<Philip5> tar lika långt tid att bygga med pbuilder som vanligt förutom att man pbuilder även sätter upp sitt chroot
<Ezim> Philip5, :) kan inte stämma. lokalt för mig går det betydligt snabbare.
<Philip5> det är samma
<maxjezy> Ezim, nya blender är alltid ute ju :)
<Ezim> maxjezy, :) ja du har ju ppa.
<Ezim> så du är alltid up to date med senaste
<Ezim> :P
<maxjezy> Ezim, ja, men det är väl dom här milstolparna man egentligen vill åt
<maxjezy> när saker och ting hänt
<Ezim> maxjezy, kräsen du är :P.
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du pillat med blender på senare tid då?
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja
<maxjezy> senast idag
<maxjezy> och innan dess igår
<maxjezy> och dagarna innan
<maxjezy> sen 2.6 har ja testat det mer o mer.
<Philip5> maxjezy: du som är van med ljussättning och material från blender och sånt måste ju hängt med bra med ljussättning hos din brorsa och hans studiogrejer för kamera
<Philip5> samma fenomen
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> de nya lamporna han har påminner om meshlights
<Philip5> maxjezy: så du frågade din brorsa om hans canon hade cycles?! :P
<maxjezy> Philip5, näe, däremot visa jag hur han kunde redigera bilder i blender istället för adobe
<Ezim> :) nördvarning Philip5. sluta vara nörd. :P
<Ezim> maxjezy, du är ambassadör för blender :P.
<Philip5> maxjezy: hehe
<bittin> möblerade om lite idag, men kom på att jag behöver ett nytt bord / skrivbord för att det ska bli riktigt bra
<maxjezy> Philip5, du vet websida scroll grejen på höger sida
<maxjezy> den man tar tag i ioch drar ner
<maxjezy> så man färdas neråt i sidan
<maxjezy> kan ja ändra färg på endast den?
<swecarp> Philip5:  nu har jag skickat bug raport min första med automatik den gäller widgeten akregator
<bittin> maxjezy, hittat nåt mer eller skaru ha min adress?
<maxjezy> bittin, skickar du adressen
<bittin> yes pmar
<maxjezy> jag kollar lite mer imorrn innan jag postar dock
<maxjezy> pm yes
<Ezim> hmm uppdatering av nya vlc knasa till ljudet på nätet
<bittin> maxjezy, ah vad vare för program du hade?
<scarleo> usch, tpb nere...
<maxjezy> bittin, elements och något annat skit
<maxjezy> inget fresh
<maxjezy> jag gav de till min bror som var här, han tog den stora ritplattan
<bittin> ah
<maxjezy> bittin, jag kommer köra fler rensningar senare
<maxjezy> känns som det jag åstakommit den här gången räcker
<maxjezy> så rymligt och fresh
<diddiman> Vill börja med att tacka Philip5 för tidigare svar. Tänkte när man nu vill fixa dualboot. Måste man formatera om hela c:disken eller går det att på nå sätt utnyttja dem 70 Gb jag har ledigt?
<einand> diddiman: det går att använda de 70GB du har ledigt, dock skall du för säkerhets skull ta en backup
<diddiman> Ok, har backup på det jag vill spara. Hur går man då sedan till väga?
<Philip5> diddiman: precis. om du inte gör fel och formaterar över windows så har du windows var och har linux på en annan partition
<bittin> maxjezy, ah okej
<bittin> försöker själv rensa lite
<Philip5> diddiman: och linuxinstallationen kommer sätta upp dualboot automatiskt om du har windows kvar
<diddiman> Man ska inte fixa med partitioner på egen hand alltså?
<nikihr> hojj
<Philip5> diddiman: det behöver man inte men du kan ju frigöra så att det finns parition ledig att installera linux på
<diddiman> Philip5: Tackar för svar och drar mig tillbaka nu och försöker :)
<swecarp> Philip5:  vågar man avinstalera muon om man har synaptic
<Philip5> swecarp: ja visst. de är ändå bara frontends för apt
<Philip5> någon här som har koll på ebay och vet hur man ska läsa ut de olika färgerna på stjärnor som användare har?
<maxjezy> Philip5, The Star icon comes in many colors and varieties. They represent the amount of feedbacks that a member has received/earned. The types are: Yellow Star is earned with feedbacks of 10-49. The Blue Star are feedbacks from 50-99. The Turquoise Star is for feedbacks from 100-499. The Purple Star is for feedbacks from 500-999. The Red Star is for 1,000-4,999. The Green Star is 5,000-9,999. A Yellow "Shooting" Star is for feedb
<maxjezy> acks of 10,000 to 24,999. (*WOW*) The Turquoise "Shooting" star is for 25,000 to 49,999. The Purple "Shooting" Star is for 50,000 to 99,999. Lastly, the Red "Shooting" Star is for feedback scores of 100,000 or more.
<Philip5> maxjezy: vart hittar du det där?
<maxjezy> http://reviews.ebay.com/eBay-apos-s-Picture-Icons-What-They-Mean-amp-Represent-2?ugid=10000000003426492
<Philip5> danke schön
<maxjezy> ahshi, ye ye bitte.
<swecarp> welcommen mine herre
<Philip5> maxjezy: har alltid tyckt röd stjärna ser ut som en varning :D
<diddiman> Philip5: Har nu satt mig vid en annan dator. Dem alternativen jag har är att antingen wipe'a hela min dator eller att strula med partitionerna själv. dok lyckas den inte själv identifiera några partitioner....
<swecarp> wb diddiman
<maxjezy> :)
<diddiman> swecarp: Thanx :D
<Philip5> diddiman: jag brukar sätta partitionerna själv men det förutsätter att man har koll på vilken som är vilken
<maxjezy> storleken på partitionerna redovisas väl?
<maxjezy> bara lägga på minnet vilken storlek den viktiga partitionen som inte ska raderas är
<Philip5> diddiman: har du en eller flera partitioner eller bara en stor (c: på windows)?
<maxjezy> kubuntu hade en riktigt bra partitionssystem
<maxjezy> i miss god old a:
<diddiman> när ja kollar på den här datorn vet ja ett jag har en stor c och en typ hp_recovery
<maxjezy> good
<Philip5> diddiman: då behöver du nog minska paritionen med windows först så du frigör för en ny partition med linux
<diddiman> Philip: Det låter rimligt... hur löser man detta på ett smidigt sätt?
<maxjezy> diddiman, har du windows 7?
<diddiman> yes
<maxjezy> well, då är det bara kolla i kontrollpanelen
<maxjezy> där finns verktyg för diskar
<diddiman> Tackar för info... Provar direkt
<Philip5> linuxinstallationen kan nog också minska en parition
<maxjezy> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/resize-a-partition-for-free-in-windows-vista/
<Philip5> fast jag har inte provat och vet inte om det är 100% pålitligt
<maxjezy> näe använd windows istället
<Philip5> swecarp: värst vad du kommer och går
<swecarp> har lite strul med chattcilla  hadde kronglat till det med lite kanaler var tvungen att ränsa och re joina
<swecarp> nu skall allt vara ok
<swecarp> så nu kan jag börja terra dig
<Philip5> swecarp: gillar du inte konversaion eller quassel?
<swecarp> quassel???
<swecarp> jag gillar konversationen
<Philip5> men du kör det inte?
<swecarp> jasså programmen dom kör jag inte
<swecarp> tyckte att det var änkelöt med chattzilla att ha den i fierfox då jag oftast har den uppe samtidigt
<Philip5> bra med linux är ju att man kan välja olika :)
<Hoxx> irssi! :)
<swecarp> ja fastnade med chattzilla  kanske testar  någon av dom andra i framtiden
<diddiman> "Tillgängligt krymputrymme på volymen kontrolleras. Vänta..."
<swecarp> finns det något sätt att se vad som körs på datorn då menar jag vilka prosessr
<maxjezy> swecarp, Kinfocenter
<swecarp> hittade infon
<swecarp> system övervakaren visar vad som är igång
<maxjezy> jaja processer
<maxjezy> inte processor
<maxjezy> missuppfattade hela biffen
<diddiman> hmmm...34%  ledigt av 216...men kan bara frigöra 2...
<maxjezy> diddiman, har du möjlighet att formatera om hela disken och partitionera upp det snyggt är det att rekommendera
<swecarp> ok dax att kolla på tv en stund
<maxjezy> Kontoret!!!!
<swecarp> nej så skadet låta jag är ju en gammal gubbe så det är min typ av program
<maxjezy> jaha :)
<maxjezy> haha
<diddiman> maxjezy: Det skulle inte kunna bero på att jag har en krypterad disk?
<maxjezy> well, du kanske såg finalen "på spåret"
<maxjezy> rysande spännande var  det iaf
<maxjezy> diddiman, den frågan passar jag
<maxjezy> diddiman, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions#Reduce_an_encrypted_partition
<maxjezy> där ser man ju att en sån  partition kan kräva lite extra från användaren.
<maxjezy> diddiman, som sagt, har du möjligheten att göra om och göra rätt är det min rekommendation
<maxjezy> jag har upplevt att det kan vara tidskrävande och ibland faila totalt med såna processer du är på väg att utföra.
<maxjezy> backup är att rekommendera iaf,.
<maxjezy> jag förvarar alltid extra känslig data på en disk med usb
<maxjezy> antii, vad säger du?
<maxjezy> jobba imorrn?
<diddiman> maxjezy... Ok, tackar för info... Funderar på om man skulle eventuellt köra de på den externa hdd'n... finns det några nackdelar med det förutom att dem skulle va klumpig att bära på?
<maxjezy> hastighet om inte annat.
<maxjezy> har du USB3?
<realubot> "Lita inte på prognosmakarna och de så kallade experterna. En ny granskning visar att de nio mest inflytelserika prognosmakarna grovt har missat den svenska ekonomins upp- och nedgångar de senaste åren. Sämst i klassen, enligt genomgången, är Svenskt Näringsliv. "
<realubot> Vem litar ni på? Prognosmakarna eller maxjezy?
<diddiman> nej...dessvärre icke
<maxjezy> realubot, om dom hade litat på mig och köpt guld hade inte problemet varit aktuellt.
<maxjezy> nu sitter de där och dricker dålig fatöl.
<antii> maxjezy: ja, standard!
<realubot> Det är väl inga problem att spara en backup över USB om det inte är backup i realtid eller väldigt mycket data?
<realubot> *USB 2.0
<maxjezy> antii, trevligt :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Tur att vi inte bor i Grekland.
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy>  många av de problem vi ser idag hade kunna förhindrats om inte medias rapporteringar varit så urusla
<maxjezy> och sparkapital.
<maxjezy> folk handlar alltid till sista kronan i tro om att samhället bär upp en när det fallerar
<diddiman> realubot: Tanken är ju att isf installera ubuntu på den externa
<maxjezy> diddiman, se bara till att få grub på rätt disk
<maxjezy> dvs, inte den externa
<diddiman> grub?
<maxjezy> det är det programmet som du väljer om du vill starta windows/linux med
<maxjezy> det som kommer efter datorn visat lite info vid startup
<diddiman> Jaha
<diddiman> Frågan är väll isf lite hur mycket speed man tappar... Blir ju inte kul om det går alldeles för långsamt
<maxjezy> diddiman, det är skriv/läs där du förlorar
<realubot> diddiman: Jaha. Jag trodde ni snackade backup.
<maxjezy> programmen du använder påverkas inte speciellt när de väl är startade
<realubot> diddiman: Då kommer systemet gå långsammare än normalt.
<maxjezy> start av linux, start av program och skrivning till disk
<realubot> diddiman: Varför ska du lägga systemet på en extern hdd?
<realubot> Du borde ha e-sata eller kanske USB 3.0 för att använda en extern hdd.
<maxjezy> han har problem med partitioneringen
<realubot> diddiman: Jag har inte hängt med i snackat här men om du ska krympa en Windows-partition så bör du defragmentera partitionen först.
<realubot> i Windows.
<maxjezy> realubot, hur är det om den är krypterad då?
<maxjezy> påverkar det?
<maxjezy> the good old days when a defrag took like 3 years to fullfill.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är en bra fråga.
<maxjezy> bästa är att formatera, och partitionera med en liveskiva därefter.
<maxjezy> backup först givetvis.
<maxjezy> om man har viktig data
<maxjezy> wb johanbr
<diddiman> Ska prova en defrag iaf
<johanbr> maxjezy, tack tack :)
<realubot> diddiman: Du ska alltid ta backup på saker som är viktigt när du ändrar storlek på en partition. Annars också för den delen...
<Philip5> wb johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<swecarp> kvällens tv tips tv4 fakta kl 21,00 documentären om stev jobs
<antii> stev
<maxjezy> swecarp, har redan sett den :)
<maxjezy> annars går kontoret :)
<antii> skräp :p
<maxjezy> antii, va inte så överkänslig
<antii> maxjezy: jobb imorgon då?
<maxjezy> antii, näe :(
<antii> :(
<antii> surt
<maxjezy> aa.
<antii> sjukskriven?
<maxjezy> längtar tillbaka till friheten.
<maxjezy> japp
<realubot> antii: Jobb?
<maxjezy> eller, pappaledig
<realubot> Tss...
<maxjezy> sameshit.
<swecarp> natti natti dags att sova klockan ringer kl 5 i morgonbitti
<antii> kl 05..
<antii> omänskligt :-D
<realubot> Mm.
<einand> så
<maxjezy> antii, när ringer din?
<antii> 07~
<maxjezy> min ringer 08.30
<antii> :)
<antii> maxjezy: äsch, inte så farligt
<maxjezy> näe, speciellt inte när jag inte behöver gå upp
<maxjezy> kan ligga och dra mig
<maxjezy> annars gillar jag inte gå upp på morrn
<antii> tråkigt att inte göra någt
<maxjezy> kvällsjobb är min favorit
<maxjezy> jaa, jag är så jäkla pepp på ett nytt jobb.
<maxjezy> vill jobba i kök på någon sylta.
<maxjezy> men jag ska till läkaren imorrn så  vi får se om ja kan få någon medicinering att prova på
<maxjezy> 90 dagar på mig att skaffa nytt jobb.
<maxjezy> och hinna bli frisk eller en medicin som funkar
<_Trullo> gå å lägga sig nu när man ska upp 5? :)
<_Trullo> http://www.meritas.bh/index.php?page=newsDetail&id=3 meritas hackat
<realubot> einand: Så vad då?
<einand> tror jag bestämt mig för vilken kamera jag skall köpa
<realubot> einand: Jaha?
<realubot> einand: Gör som jag. Strunta i att köpa en kamera så har du råd med mat.
<einand> realubot: eller så gör du som mig, och har råd med både och
<realubot> einand: Vad gör du?
<_Trullo> köp min kamera
<einand> _Trullo: typ och pris
<_Trullo> det är en olympus stylus 1030sw
<_Trullo> 600:-
<einand> nä tack
<einand> http://www.elgiganten.se/product/foto-video/systemkamera/EOS1100DKITIS/canon-eos-1100d-systemkamera-18-55-is-objektiv
<einand> funderar på den
<_Trullo> heh, jo den e lite bättre, har en 550D själv
<Philip5> köp en nikon så du får en riktig kamera :P
<einand> Philip5: funderar på Nokon D3100
<Philip5> mest prisvärd är nikon d5100
<einand> nja
<Philip5> om du kan spara lite till
<einand> nja
<einand> 6300
<einand> hum..
<Philip5> jag har en d7000 nu men ska skaffa d800 när den väl kommer
<einand> http://www.elgiganten.se/product/foto-video/systemkamera/D31001855KTVR/nikon-d3100-systemkamera-18-55mm-vr-objektiv
<Philip5> jo
<einand> nja, jag vill bara ha någon att leka med, för att lära mig grunderna
<einand> Philip5: vad säger du om bildstabilisator då.
<einand> hur stor "nytta" gör den
<itmannen> anvnänder alla utf-8 egentlige
<einand> itmannen: ja
<einand> itmannen: lag på det
<Philip5> den gör några fstop  nytta men den stabiliserar "bra" handen och inte motiven
<Philip5> bra=bara
<einand> vet inte vad fstops är
<einand> började läsa på om systemkamror idag ;)
<Philip5> typ ett mått på ljusinsläpp
<einand> vad betyder det du sa då, tar längre tid att ta bilden?
<itmannen> varför blir det inga svenska tecen när du skriver då
<einand> för du gjort fel
<einand> åäö
<einand> ååäö
<einand> ÅÄÖ
<Philip5> du kan fota med längre slutartid på frihand utan att få oskärpa pga handskakning
<itmannen> nope. philps är helt ok
<Philip5> men den hjälper inte mot rörseleoskärpa
<Philip5> rörelseoskärpa
<itmannen> undrar vem som gjort fel
<einand> Philip5: nä, förstår jag
<einand> Philip5: jag undrar mer hur stor skillnad det blir med och utan
<Philip5> så det finns ofta en övertro på VR-tekniker
<Philip5> VR gör mest nytta när du använder mycket zoom
<einand> http://www.elgiganten.se/product/foto-video/systemkamera/EOS1100DDCKIT/canon-eos-1100d-systemkamera-18-55-dc-objektiv
<einand> http://www.elgiganten.se/product/foto-video/systemkamera/EOS1100DKITIS/canon-eos-1100d-systemkamera-18-55-is-objektiv
<einand> just nu står valet mellan dom två
<Philip5> då var valet lätt
<einand> ok?
<Philip5> nikon så klart :)
<einand> Philip5: finns inte på lager, isf kommer jag missa 1-2 månaders fottande
<Philip5> sedan med systemkameror så får man tänka på att man köper in sig i ett system så ju mer prylar man köper till sitt system ju mer kostare att byta från canon till nikon eller tvärt om
<einand> Philip5: lite därför jag vill köra på nått billigt, för att se vad jag trivs med.
<itmannen> om jag ser svensk tecken från philip men inte från einand. vem har då gjort fel
<Philip5> men jag skulle säga så här. en d3100 (och motsvarande canon) är bara bra just första tiden man är ny och sedan upptäcker man snart begränsningar. en d5100 (eller motsvarande canon) är bra insteg och man kommer kunna växa med den en tid
<einand> Philip5: jag tänkte jag köper en billig och leker loss, lär mig orden m.m. sedan ger jag bort den till tjejen eller syrran
<einand> Så visst hade kunnat köpa en d5100 med en gång. Fast då känns det inte som något man vågar ge bort till släkten om man upptäcker att man är en "Canon" person
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> bäst är att du åker till någon butik och klämmer och känner på dem
<einand> skall jag
<einand> därför jag länkar till elgiganten
<Philip5> se till att du får en som går att slå på så du får se menysystemen och hur du gillar dem
<einand> eller så köper jag båda
<einand> och leker lite med
<Philip5> med de där kamerorna så ändras mesta settings från meny
<einand> jag gillar Nikon för dom har tydligen ett SDK, så man kan göra "vad man vill" med dom från usb porten
<Philip5> ju proffsigare kameran sedan blir ju mer knappar och rattar sitter på kameran
<Philip5> du tänker inte på canons alternativa firmwares som finns då?
<einand> hum.. inte kollat upp canon ännu
<einand> Philip5: hur mycket påverkar hastigheten på minneskortet
<Philip5> Canon Hack Development Kit (CHDK)
<Philip5> det påverkar hur snabbt du kan tömma buffern när du fotar
<Philip5> du ska nog ha minst class 6
<Philip5> har man för långsamt så kan man få problem att film i HD
<Philip5> nu ska jag spela lite CoH
<einand> orkar inte räkna, hur stor ungefär blir en 12-13Mpix bild i jpeg med bästa kvaliten
<Philip5> du fotar sedan i raw format
<einand> ja
<einand> tänkte mer på att jag har bara ett 4GB minneskort
<einand> Philip5: är det begräsningar i filsystemet som gör så ingen av kamerorna klarar av mer än typ 10-20min video
<einand> The D3100 is the first Nikon digital SLR to support the latest generation of Secure Digital cards, known as SDXC
<Philip5> einand: tror det är sensorerna som blir för varma efter det i sträck
<realubot> Lågstatuskameror som inte klarar mer än 10-20 min.
<realubot> einand: Varför ska du börja fotografera nu?
<realubot> Fotografering är en hel vetenskap. Det är inget man lär sig över en natt när man är en gamling.
<einand> jag har alltid fotograferat, men aldrig digitalt
<maxjezy> någon som  vet om saften i äppelsider är kokad först
<maxjezy> jag är alergiker och är lite noijig
<realubot> maxjezy: Chansa inte.
<realubot> Chansar du så finns risken att kolan kokar över på dig.
<realubot> Philip5: Du vet väl att klass 6 inte motsvarar klass 6 på minneskort av andra märken va?
<realubot> Det är inte så enkelt att klass 6 är klass 6.
<CasperN> nämnde någon CHDK? :P
<realubot> Klass 6 är väl bara en garanti för att minnena håller MINST en viss hastighet?
<realubot> *minneskorten
<Philip5> CasperN: vaknade du då canon-lover?!? :P
<CasperN> jag gillar inte canon mer än något annat, men CHDK är ett steg i rätt riktning
<CasperN> Philip5: såg du open source videokameran? blog.makezine.com/2012/02/11/apertus-an-open-source-cinema-camera/
<CasperN> också ett steg i rätt riktning
<CasperN> http://apertus.org/en om några år kanske :D
<CasperN> http://apertus.org/en/stereo3d riktigt coolt
<nikihr> morning
<Philip5> CasperN: har jag inte sett
<CasperN> Philip5: bara att ta fram stora plånboken och hoppa på :)
<realubot> Philip5: Ser du inte vad jag skriver
<realubot> ?
<CasperN> när de väl fått fram något komplett så kommer det iof kosta en promille av vad liknande system ligger på
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> CasperN: det får vi nog allt se när den väl kommer
<realubot> Ezim: Jag funderar på att skita i support-tråden. Det känns så nu i.a.f.
<realubot> Ezim: Vi försöker göra något positivt och får noll respons från moderatorerna.
<Ezim> realubot, ja tyvärr.
<Ezim> det får vi tacka moderatorerna/hakanS/admin för
<realubot> Jag har pm:at och HakanS tycker inte att guider hör hemma i ett forum utan i wiki:n.
<Ezim> realubot, hakanS svar till mig var wiki och jag svara honom.
<Ezim> fick inget svar
<realubot> Men wiki:n är ju helt out of date med guider om 8.04 och 9.04.
<Ezim> realubot, du kan se i loggan mina svar.
<realubot> Jag har tröttnat lite...
<Ezim> realubot, ja, wikin är skadlig tom
<realubot> Ezim: Jo. Jag har också lagt in direktlänkar till mina poster i signaturen.
<HakanS> Det skulle vara bra om vi kunde vara några stycken som gick igenom wikin, och kollar vad som bör ändras eller tas bort.
<realubot> Ezim: Det är inte seriöst att länka till en wiki med massa gamla grejer eftersom användarna då litar på wiki:n i sin helhet.
<Ezim> HakanS, det är ett större jobb än städa i realubot tråd.
<Ezim> den tråden har aktuell information
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<realubot> Ezim: Om vi skulle ha ett gäng nya guider där så kommer vi lura användarna till att tro att wiki:n som helhet är användbar.
<CasperN> mer aktuellt wikiinfo skulle iof inte skada
<Ezim> HakanS, jag respekterar att du vill ha fräschare wiki
<CasperN> kan ni inte kopiera saker dit från trden samt städa tråden?
<Ezim> det hade varit det bästa
<HakanS> Ezim: Just nu ja. Men om två år då?
<Ezim> dock är wiki-arbete ett mer seriöst projekt.
 * realubot misstar x_link för ett gammalt fyllo och slänger ut honom ur kanalen.
<HakanS> Jag har sagt det förut, men säger det igen.
<realubot> HakanS: Jag kollade igår och det är många guider som handlar om 8.04 och 9.04. Det är möjligt att en del av guiderna fortfarande är aktuella även om dom skrevs för 8.04 men många är det nog inte.
<realubot> I det stora hela så finns det inte så många guider i wiki:n.
<HakanS> Nackdelen med att ha guider i foruminlägg är att bara utfärdaren kan ändra i guiderna.
<realubot> Den är överskattad.
<realubot> HakanS: Mm. Det ligger något i det.
<realubot> HakanS: Docks så är ju det en fördel också då guiden får vara som upphivsmannen har avsett men men...
<realubot> *upphovsmannen
<CasperN> om fler använder wikin, så kommer fler kunna bevaka wikin och se till att den är uppdaterad
<realubot> Jag tror inte fler kommer att använda wiki:n då aktiviteten i Ubuntu Sverige är låg.
<HakanS> Hela idén med en wiki är att man samarbetar och förbättrar innehållet.
<realubot> Jo, det förstår jag också. Men det syftet fyller ju inte Ubuntus wiki eftersom ingen har rensat i gamla guider.
<realubot> Wiki:n gör nog mer skada än nytta som den är idag.
<realubot> Det trillar säkert in någon nybörjare från Google i wikin och gör som det står där och får massa problem.
<HakanS> Just därför skulle vi behöva göra en insats där.
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Det är sant.
<realubot> Frågan är om man orkar.
<HakanS> Man får ta det pö om pö.
<HakanS> Man kan ju börja med att ta bort saker som redan står i dokumentationen.
<realubot> Fungerar samma inloggning som i forumet i wikin?
<CasperN> sväljer man stoltheten att skriva allt själv, och istället samlar material från forum och andra sidor rakt av där det går, så är det inte ett så stort jobb
<CasperN> wikin styrs av loco login
<Ezim> CasperN, har poäng där faktiskt.
<CasperN> dvs launchpad
<realubot> Jag har inte loco-login.
<HakanS> Det behövs ingen inloggning i wikin.
<CasperN> har du visst
<realubot> Har jag?
<realubot> Jag har inte Launchpad.
<Ezim> realubot, :) din svikare.
<x_link> Lite för mycket datasnack nu, vad är detta?
<realubot> Ezim: Ja.
<realubot> x_link: Sorry.
<x_link> ;)
<realubot> x_link: Vi försöker rycka upp Ubuntu wiki:n.
<Ezim> nu har man kört in nya vlc och rättat till problemen
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> x_link, nöjd? :)
<CasperN> rätta mig om jag har fel HakanS men måste man inte vara med i https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-se för att ändra wikin?
<HakanS> CasperN: Nej, egentligen inte.
<CasperN> hmm, openID regg?
<HakanS> Det krävs inte att man är inloggad för att kunna ändra i wikin.
<CasperN> aja, såg att det gick på annat sätt
<realubot> Va? Innebär det att vem som helst kan skriva i wiki:n?
<realubot> Det låter ju helt oseriöst.
<HakanS> realubot: Japp.
<Ezim> tycker dock bloggen är riktigt bra
<Ezim> om man nu ska ge cred :)
<realubot> Så en snubbe skulle kunna gå in och lägga in en länk till skadlig kod och rekommendera användarna att ladda ner och exekvera koden som ett steg i en guide?
<HakanS> realubot: Varför skulle det vara oseriöst?
<realubot> HakanS: P.g.a. det jag skrev.
<CasperN> jaha, ni pratar om http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Huvudsida
 * CasperN känner sig dum
<realubot> Och om ingen har koll på guiderna så riskerar ju en sådan guide att ligga uppe i många år innan någon märker det.
<HakanS> realubot: Samma sak går ju att göra även om det krävs inloggning.
<realubot> HakanS: Jo, men om det krävs username och lösen så är det ju lite mer koll.
<realubot> Tycker jag. Men, men...
<realubot> En låst tråd är ju bättre än en obevakad tråd som vem som helst kan skriva vad som helst i.
<HakanS> Det är ingen skillnad mot forumet. Där går ju också att skriva tokigheter.
<realubot> Jo, men där har ju folk lite koll...
<realubot> Man ser ju nya trådar och nya poster i trådar man har skrivit i.
<realubot> Dessutom har ju inte folk möjlighet att ändra i poster som andra har skrivit.
<HakanS> Men du vill ju inte att någon ska kunna kommentera guiderna i forumet. ;)
<realubot> Får någon ett meddelande när wiki:n har ändrats så att någon kontrollerar vad som har skrivits?
<realubot> HakanS: Nej. Exakt.
<CasperN> realubot: mediawiki fungerar så
<CasperN> man bevakar sidor
<realubot> Mjo.
<HakanS> Att ingen kan ändra i poster som andra har skrivit är ju nackdelen med att ha guider i forumet.
<realubot> Jo.
<CasperN> och så hålls diskutioner i diskutionssidan som tillhör varje artikel
<realubot> Det är ju sant.
<CasperN> så slipper det tas i artikeln så som det nu görs i din tråd
<HakanS> Om någon skriver en "felaktig" guide, så kan ju ingen ändra den.
<realubot> Mm.
<CasperN> diskussion*****
<CasperN> fuuu, hatar det jävla ordet
<realubot> Det är mer det att jag tycker wikin är så inaktuell.
<CasperN> alltid felstav :D
<realubot> Men visst. Det bästa är väl att rensa upp i wiki:n och lägga guiderna där.
<realubot> Det är nog sant som HakanS säger.
<CasperN> själv tycker jag tvärtom
<realubot> Så folk kan ändra o.s.v.
<CasperN> en wiki har lättare att vara aktuell än en forumtråd
<realubot> Så får man länk till guiderna från forumet.
<CasperN> eftersom wikin lätt kan uppdateras av fler
<CasperN> en wiki har ju datum kladdat överallt
<realubot> Vad händer om man går in och raderar guider i wikin då? Får man stryk då?
<Ezim> CasperN, problemet är att vår wiki ej är synlig
<CasperN> Ezim: helt rätt
<Ezim> kanske bra att den ej är synlig då den skulle skrämt bort användare
<CasperN> wikin är för dold
<HakanS> realubot: Har du lust att hjälpa till med wikin?
<realubot> Ezim: Haha.
<Ezim> http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/
<Ezim> helt omöjligt lista ut vart wikin är
<Ezim> jag hade sedan förr sparat wikin bland mina bokmärken
<Ezim> annars hade jag aldrig vetat att den ens existerade
<CasperN> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/ sedan borde wikin se ut så
<realubot> HakanS: Jag skulle kunna rensa lite ja.
<CasperN> grafiskt
<HakanS> Det var en f.d. Team Leader som ville att den skulle vara dold.
<realubot> HakanS: Man kan ju lägga in en varningstext i början av alla inaktuella guider i.a.f.
<realubot> Och säga att det är en guide som är gammal och för en äldra version av Ubuntu. Använd på egen risk, typ.
<realubot> Istället för att bara radera rakt av.
<CasperN> om man snor lite fina mallar från wikipedia så kan det skötas automatiskt
<Ezim> HakanS, om du som TL vill att wikin ska vara mer aktuellt
<Ezim> låt den vara synlig
<CasperN> det handlar ju om att få folk som orkar fixa bottar till wikin mest
<Ezim> så folk vet att något sådant existerad
<CasperN> och tidsmallar
<Ezim> sedan kommer folk med intresse säkerligen städa och skriva
<Ezim> man ska ej behöva vara raketforskare för veta vart wikin är
<Ezim> http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki <<--- en del saker där är bra
<Ezim> även sådant som går använda även idag
<Ezim> dock behövs rensas mycket
<HakanS> Jag ska kolla med serveradmin om vi kan få wikin mer synlig bland länkarna.
<Ezim> HakanS, jag tror alla som bryr sig om ubuntu och gemenskapen vill som dig
<HakanS> Det man måste tänka på är att wikin ska funka på alla utgåvor som supportas.
<Ezim> fräsch wiki
<Ezim> då bör också arbetet föras för det
<Ezim> att vilja ensak är inte samma sak som göra det
<realubot> Ezim: Det behöver rensas mycket. Eller läggas in varningstexter så inte en nybörjare tillämpar guider för 8.04 rakt av.
<Ezim> http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Guider/Program
<realubot> HakanS: Vad menar du med det?
<Ezim> hur bra och aktuell som helst
<HakanS> Vi kanske ska ta det som mars månads LoCo-projekt, att få ordning på wikin?
<Ezim> ta bort gamla bilderna
<Ezim> så är den aktuell
<realubot> HakanS: Fungera på alla ugåvor? Xubuntu?
<maxjezy> mitt internet har dött, finns det något jag kan göra för att felsöka?
<maxjezy> dvs, får inget internet in i routern
<Ezim> maxjezy, ping pong jong :)?
<HakanS> realubot: Nej, jag menar att även LTS-utgåvornas guider ska finnas kvar.
<Ezim> http://help.ubuntu-se.org/ <<---- den här tycker jag är bra HakanS
<maxjezy> Ezim, pinga vem?
<Ezim> maxjezy, google :P
<maxjezy> utan dns och allt?
<maxjezy> allt står på 0
<maxjezy> på wan
<Ezim> :P maxjezy jag jävlades bara.
<maxjezy> kan de vara så att mitt internet gått ut
<maxjezy> ??????
<Ezim> :P du har ju fixat spel som 12 åring
<maxjezy> kan vara, mins inte när jag sa upp det
<Ezim> maxjezy, haha du är så grande. :P
<maxjezy> Ezim, de va en jävla skillnad vettu, på den tiden fanns varken snabbmakaroner eller snabbt internet
<CasperN> skapar man en mall som talar om vilken ubuntuversion den är aktuell för så är problemet snabbt löst med gammalt material i wikin
<maxjezy> då hade vi 56k som bästa.
<HakanS> CasperN: Helt rätt.
<Ezim> CasperN, kommer med många bra punkter.
<maxjezy> CasperN for president
<CasperN> + en bot som arkiverar allt material i artikeln när utgåvand tappar support
<Ezim> CasperN, du borde bli aktiv. inte bara här i kanalen.
<CasperN> hinner inte
<CasperN> jag försöker vara överallt, vilket inte går
<Ezim> maxjezy, du är president för blender
<maxjezy> Ezim, CasperN utför så mycket annat vettigare inom öppen sås
<Ezim> CasperN, strunta i arch.
<realubot> HakanS: Ok.
<Ezim> finns tillräckligt med nördar
<CasperN> Ezim: jag är blenderpresident, inte maxjezy :P
<maxjezy> de stämmer, jag är underordnad
<CasperN> :D
<maxjezy> en ful fisk
<realubot> HakanS: Ja. Mars LoCo-projekt låter bra.
<Ezim> CasperN, :P ju jag vet att du är mer kunnig, de har maxjezy nämnt. dock för ingen lika bra blender propaganda som han.
<CasperN> sant
<Ezim> CasperN, :) strunta i arch och lägg den tiden på vår gemenskap
<Ezim> de har tillräckligt med aktiva nördar
<CasperN> trivs inte i ubuntu längre
<Ezim> CasperN, :) tvinga dig (skämtar).
<CasperN> men jag gör inget i arch mer än att använda det
<realubot> CasperN: Fixa boten!
<Ezim> CasperN, cinnamon eller vad den heter kanske blir din räddning.
<CasperN> realubot: kan inte scripta :(
<Ezim> eller alla plugin som kommer till gnome 3
<realubot> CasperN: Lär dig skripta!
<Ezim> CasperN, så får du tillbaks :) gnome 2 känslan
<CasperN> nä, openbox ftw
<Ezim> CasperN, skapa en svensk openbox dist då
<realubot> Hur som helst. Innan någon har skriptat ihop en bot så är det bäst att lägga in varningstexter i början av alla inaktuella guider.
<CasperN> gnome 2 har jag låtit dö, synd att det blev på det ovärdiga sätt som gnome teamet dödade det på dock
<Ezim> sedan finns ju madbox som är ubuntu openbox. utvecklaren av adesk står för den.
<realubot> Så att man inte lurar in nybörjare i en wiki som gör mer skada än nytta om personen börjar använda fler guider än dom man länkar till.
<HakanS> Ubuntu 10.04 är den äldsta utgåvan som fortfarande supportas.
<realubot> Varför ville en TL inte att wiki:n skulle vara synlig?
<Ezim> CasperN, klassiska desktop håller på dö ut. finns bara några traditionella som xfce, lxde och kde.
<HakanS> SÃ¥ den kommer att vara aktuell i wikin till 2015.
<Ezim> sedan har vi nördarnas wm och scholing :P
<CasperN> mjo, jag ställer mig nog hellre hos nördarna nu
<realubot> HakanS: Jo. Men det finns ju saker för 8.04 i wikin.
<CasperN> tills jag har en hexacorecpu eller två, men det lär dröja :)
<realubot> "Använd din 3g-mobil som modem med Gutsy Gibbon 7.10"
<HakanS> Är de inte aktuella för 10.04, eller senare, så ska de tas bort.
<CasperN> eller arkiveras snyggt
<CasperN> måste ju gå att lösa
<CasperN> iof arkiveras allt på mediawiki
<CasperN> då inget verkligen tas bort
<HakanS> realubot: I just det fallet så kan det ju vara rubriken som är fel.
<realubot> HakanS: Ja. Jag såg det. Men då tycker jag det är bättre att man lägger in en varningstext och så får någon kolla om det bara är rubriken eller om stegen i guiden också är inaktuella.
<realubot> Den personen kan ju sedan plocka bort varningstexten och ändra rubriken.
<HakanS> realubot: Helt rätt.
<realubot> Dock tycker jag att alla guider borde ha info om vilka versioner av Ubuntu som guiderna avser.
<realubot> HakanS: Fördelen med en wiki är att fler har möjlighet att ändra i guiderna.
<realubot> HakanS: Bara så att du vet.
<realubot> ;)
<nikihr> Ezim: vilken kde version kör du
<Ezim> nikihr, 4.8.0
<HakanS> realubot: Här finns riktlinjer för hur man skriver i wikin: http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Huvudsida/Handbok
<HakanS> Nu ska jag gå och lägga mig. Natti, natti.
 * CasperN är kär i kändis http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qW3X3hMWkUw&feature=related vilket dilemma mitt i natten
<realubot> "Varning: Den här guiden avser en gammal version av Ubuntu. Fråga i Ubuntu Sveriges forum om guiden är en lösning på ditt problem innan du tillämpar guiden i en nyare version av Ubuntu."
<realubot> Vad säger ni om det? Ändra gärna...
<realubot> "Varning: Den här guiden avser en gammal version av Ubuntu. Fråga i Ubuntu Sveriges forum om guiden är en lösning på ditt problem innan du tillämpar guiden!"
<realubot> SÃ¥ kanske.
<CasperN> realubot: skapa en sida, kalla den mall:gammal version eller något
<CasperN> skapa en röd ruta eller något och skriv vad som ska stå
<realubot> CasperN: Hur får man in det i en befintlig guide sedan då?
<CasperN> sedan använder du {{mall:gammal version}} på alla sidor
<CasperN> men ta en titt på wikipedia hur det fungerar
<CasperN> det är samma mjukvara så
<CasperN> det är stor sannolikhet att sådan mall redan finns på wikipedia
<CasperN> så det bara är att sno den rakt av
<realubot> Det står i dokumentationen att alla sidor ska innehålla: {{Testad|Ubuntu 8.04}}
<realubot> Det tror jag inte att folk följer.
<realubot> "Den första biten {{Testad|Ubuntu 8.04}} är en så kallad kvalitetsstämpel. Den är till för att användarna skall kunna vara säkra på att guiden funkar mot motsvarande version. Det är viktigt att ni har en så ren installation av versionen som möjligt. När ni går igenom guiderna så är det viktigt att ni ändrar dessa så att den "röda tråden" är anpassad till senaste versionen (8.04). "
<realubot> CasperN: Jag hittar inget om någon mall som gör att man kan länka in en varningstext.
#ubuntu-se 2013-02-11
<Screedo> god morgon
<huttan> morron :)
<Screedo> allt väl?
<andol> Morgens
<Coffe> tjo
<Screedo> tjena
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Screedo> HeMan: tjena
<larsemil> morrn
<Barre> morrn morrn..
<Barre> HeMan: tbx till verkligheten denna vecka?
<HeMan> Barre: jepp!
<HeMan> Barre: börjar så klart med VAB!
<maxjezy> morrn
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd4N86ZXa-4&feature=youtu.be
<maxjezy> galet mycket pillande inatt med den där
<HeMan> maxjezy: snyggt!
<maxjezy> HeMan, kul att du tycker det, är en del kvar jag ska handmåla men halv-vägs är jag iaf
<larsemil> Barre: tip: modoboa
<larsemil> Barre: krångligt att få igång men kompetent som bara den sen
<Screedo> maxjezy: coolt
<huttan> najs
<Screedo> vad händer en måndag som denna?
<huttan> sitter o äter bullar o dricker kaffe =)
<Screedo> nice :)
<Screedo> Hej hopp i lingonskogen :)
 * Screedo är lite rastlös.
<huttan> mm inte mycket roligt o göra idag
<Screedo> är sjuk :/ men inte så sjuk så man kan sova hela dagen och natten. har en rälig hosta.
<huttan> jobbigt
<Screedo> jupp
<Screedo> min vps var seg imorse igen :/ men man får vad man betalar för. Men ska välhyra en ordentlig vps sen, denna kan vara bra att leka/lära sig på :)
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RumzQjayg1U&feature=youtu.be
<maxjezy> nu är den klar!
<maxjezy> ritade ca 40 nya frames
<Screedo> cool
<maxjezy> ska testa göra en musikvideo i den stilen
<maxjezy> kan bli hett
<huttan> Screedo: säg till när du vill ha en riktig så kan du få hyra =)
<Screedo> hehe :)
<Screedo> har du hosting då? :P
<huttan> jao
<Screedo> skicka länk :P så kan jag kolla in.
<huttan> inte så seriöst att jag har sida för det
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> vad har du för vps då? och priser osv.
<einand> jag gillar Hetzner, stabila och billiga
<huttan> Vad du vill =)
<huttan> Priser kan vi ta privat sen
<huttan> om du är intresserad
<Screedo> var har du servrarna? hemma eller hos något hosting bolag?
<huttan> dom står i en serverhall rakt ut på statsnätet
<einand> vilken stad?
<huttan> jönköping
<andol> Screedo: Passa även på att fråga om IPv6 :)
<Screedo> hur långt fram är det egentligen med ipv6? :) om de börjar använda ipv 6 i usa så kan resten av världen vara kvar på ipv4 de kommande 20 åren jue :P
<Screedo> det jag stär mig mest ¨på hos hosting företagen är att de sätter begränsad bandbredd... tillbaks till 90 talet igen. Varför?
<huttan> Screedo: $$$
<andol> Screedo: Tja, har i alla fall gradvis börjat märka att det är svårare att få ut såpass mycket IPv4-adresser man vill ha till datacenter etc. Så vi lär gradvis börja se ytterligare lager utav IPv4 NAT, medans man kan få en bättre och mer direkt koppling med IPv6.
<Screedo> jag har ingen aning hur mycket bandbredd jag kommer att förbruka, det enda jag kan säga är att jag ska inte ladda ner något olagligt på min vps.
<huttan> Screedo: generellt räcker 10mbit rätt långt
<einand> huttan: vad får man för garantier på din vps, alltså hur vet man att du inte tänker sluta levera tjänsten om 1 månad?
<huttan> einand: avtal ??
<einand> du skriver avtal?
<einand> 10mbit räcker inte specielt långt, 10Mbit kanske man kommer lite längre på även om det generelt är rätt lågt idagsläget med
<huttan> har ett som vi skrev ihop för ett tag sen
<einand> bara undrar, eftersom jag uppfattade det som att du kör det på en rätt låg nivå
<einand> så jag blev nyfiken på hur det fungerar
<larsemil> hos oss får man 100mbit. ett interface så man själv kan administrera burken, byta "skiva som sitter i" och den ligger i ett kluster.
<larsemil> om man nu ska sälja in sig själv. :)
<huttan> einand: ja, jag är systemutvecklare, men har lite VPS till några kunder o kompisar
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> larsemil: vilken hosting?
<huttan> larsemil: det låter lite coolt
<HeMan> larsemil: eller 100 Mbit/s kanske? milibit är inte så himla roligt... :)
<Screedo> klart man ska sälja in sig :P finns inget bättre än marknasdföring som pressar priser haha :)
<huttan> larsemil: som esxi typ?
<huttan> vsphere
<larsemil> vi kör proxmox-kluster. har tre klustrade hostar som lirar mot en gemensam lagring
<larsemil> Screedo: vadå vilken hosting?
<huttan> ok najs
<Coffe> larsemil:  vilken version kör du på de nu ?
<Screedo> larsemil: länk till vps du/ni hyr ut.
<Screedo> var så jag menade egentligen :)
<larsemil> Coffe: senaste proxmoxen
<larsemil> Screedo: dalnix.se
<einand> Tja, idag är väl driftsäkerhet och support bättre än att marknadsföra än priser
<Coffe> larsemil:  gött
<Screedo> tackar
<HeMan> *sniff* min Yubikey Neo har inte skeppats än...
<Coffe>  /näsduk HeMan
<einand> *kramar om HeMan* du skall se allt blir bättre den skickas nog snart skall du se ;)
<larsemil> HeMan: inte min heller. :(
<Screedo> :/
 * andol har nästan dåligt samvete för att han i princip enbart använder sig Yubikey Neo som en vanlig Yubikey :-)
<Coffe> vad är skillnaden ? att den andra tagit det blå pillret ?
<Coffe> lyser i mörker ?
<Screedo> lol
<chees> god day
<Screedo> hiya
<larsemil> Coffe: NFC
<einand> vad kostar den, och fungerar den med windows?
<andol> Coffe: Liksom att den även kan agera smartcard litegrann.
<andol> einand: Jorå, i den mån det behövs anpassningsprogram till Yubikeyn så finns de både för Linux, OSX och Windows.
 * chees slaps Hoxx around a bit with a large trout
<chees> ops
<chees> nån som jailbreak sin ipad :P
<jead> Försökte köra: rsync -nav backup-lokal@adress.se:/var/www/adress.se/application/mapp/ /media/backup/orders/ men får felet rsync: change_dir "/var/www/site/application/mapp" failed: Permission denied (13)
<jead> Hur ska rättigheterna se ut?
<jead> Tried running: rsync -nav backup-lokal@adress.se:/var/www/adress.se/application/mapp/ but I get the error: "rsync: change_dir "/var/www/site/application/mapp" failed: Permission denied (13)"...what should the rights be?
<jead> Sorry! Skrev för #ubuntu
<christoffer> Markk, pröjsar du för dedicated server eller VPS hos Hetzner? ...jag funderar på en enkel VPS för 8€ i månaden...har du testat dem?
<christoffer> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_vserver/vq7
<realubot> Yo!
<realubot> Wzup ubuntus?
<chees> lö
<chees> ublåt
<Screedo> man kanske skulle stoppa is sig lite lunch.
<Screedo> såg precis trailern för upside down, den verkar helskum :)
<realubot> PÃ¥ven slutar ...
<Screedo> läget med realubot då?
<Coffe> vad är bästa verktyget för köra via bash en search and replace i en fil ?
<Markk> christoffer: Jag har en dedicated, ingen aning om deras VPSer.
<christoffer> Markk, aha ok
<HeMan> Coffe: sed?
<Coffe> HeMan:  kan det ändra i den källfilen den läser från  ?
<Coffe> -i :)
<HeMan> Coffe: sed -i
<HeMan> :)
<Coffe> HeMan:  funkar det även om det man söker är på 2 linjer ?
<HeMan> Coffe: tror det
<HeMan> Coffe: jag är ingen riktig sed-ninja, kan bara basic-prylar
<joesh> Om jag vill att alla ska kunna läsa och öppna filer i en Samba mapp.. är 775 en bra chmod?
<Kimmen> joesh: en 7a = read+write, 644= read+write för dig, read för alla andra
<realubot> https://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.491510/sa-hackades-lunds-superdator
<realubot> Coffe: awk=
<realubot> ?
<realubot> https://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.491510/sa-hackades-lunds-superdator
<Coffe> jag gav upp :)  kom på att det är en std mall fil .. så jag kan ersätta hela filen med den modifierade.
<realubot> Ni får hålla koll på era superdatorer.
<realubot> Coffe: Annars kanske dett är något? http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/awk-find-and-replace-fields-values/
<Coffe> realubot:  tack .. ska kolla
<realubot> Kanske bra fungerar med fields. :S
<realubot> *bara
<realubot> joesh: Nja, då räcker väl 755?
<realubot> joesh: Och om användarna inte behöver stega i katalogsystemet så räcker väl: 744
<Barre> larsemil: noterat på "todo"-listan
<Barre> larsemil: tack för tipset
<andol> Barre: Kan jag också få sätta upp saker på din todo-lista? :)
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> om man kör en windows domän, kan linux baserade mediaspelare osv. strula i domänen då?
<Screedo> har en xtreamer och en xbmc. de kommer inte åt en windows 2008 utdelning, men kör jag ubuntu 12.04 klient, använder samma användare som mediaspelarna gör, så kommer jag åt utdelningen.
<Screedo> har en netgear readynas NVX också, där kommer jag åt en annan mapp från xbmc men inte från xtreamern, har kommit åt den innan från båda mediaspelarna.
<einand> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/digitalt/canal-digital-sagar-netflix-super-hd_7905684.svd
<einand> Netflix "super hd" är ändå bara bluff
<einand> inte bara det, utan den är så otroligt hårdarekomprimerad än deras "vanliga" hd så visst, kanske är 1080p men betydlige färre detalj rikedom än vad 720p är
<einand> Så ja, man får bättre bild i nästan uteslutande alla fall där man väljer 720p i stället.
<joesl> Vad är det för fel med det här syntaxet? Vill att chmod körs efter rsync..
<joesl> rsync -pav backup-lokal@aff.se:/var/www/aff.se/application/orders/ /media/backup/orders/ && chmod -R 775 /media/backup/orders
<Peyam> all biatches say yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeoooooooooooooo
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> Grabbar
<Peyam> jag har en conky som visar processor användningen
<Peyam> jag förstår inte vf cpu procenten stor alltid på 0
<ufsu> I have one question which is not related with ubuntu. could anyone tell me what exactly it means "om anmälan gäller ombud ska behörig persons underskrift bevittnas av två personer"?
<andol> ufsu: It describes a situation where a persons signature needs to be witnsed by two people. That being a situation somehow involving some kind of represantive. Hard to say more without knowing the context.
<ufsu> thank you andol
<andol> np
<Barre> andol: absolut.. det är bara att kasta hit intressanta saker ;)
<cardiel> någon som delar via nfs över trådlöst? vad får ni för hastighet isåfall? jag får 10mb/s vilket jag tycker är lite lågt.. eller?
<johanbr> cardiel: över vilken sorts trådlös länk? och är det 10 megabyte eller megabit?
<MarkusDBX> chef eller puppet vilken är trevligast/bäst?
<cardiel> johanbr: megabyte/s
<delhage> det låter ju rätt bra
<cardiel> johanbr: var iväg en stund så missade ditt svar
<delhage> det är ju runt 100 Mbps
<cardiel> jag har läst i trådar att folk fått uppemot 20-30.. men det måste väl vara via kabel då
<delhage> har inte superkoll på de trådlösa standarderna, men 10 Mbytes/s låter kanon tycker jag
<cardiel> ja, men routern ska ju klara 300mbit/s
<cardiel> ser iofs nu via iwconfig att uppkoppling mot routern via wireless kortet är på 150mbit/s så då är väl 100mbit/s iofs bra..
<MarkusDBX> cardiel: miljö påverkar massor också
<MarkusDBX> fuktig luft, störningar, betong osv.
<cardiel> MarkusDBX: jag har routern ca 4m från mig utan någon vägg emellan när jag mäter 10mb/s
<cardiel> hur snabbt kommer du upp i ?
<MarkusDBX> jag?
<cardiel> ja om du nu kör nfs eller smb över wireless
<MarkusDBX> menar du MB/sec eller mb/sec?
<delhage> MB
<cardiel> MB/s som i megabyte
<MarkusDBX> cardiel: inte lika mycket. kanske 3-4MB/sec, men då har jag ingen vettig server som kan skicka heller.
<MarkusDBX> nasen är en celeron ULV 650mhz
<MarkusDBX> cardiel: värt att tänka på är att smb suger för att flytta filer snabbt.
<cardiel> ok, då borde jag vara ganska nöjd då.. jag kör med min gammla laptop som skärmen gick på en core2duo
<MarkusDBX> höll på och bråkade med gigabit förut, och i princip bara nfs kom upp i c:a 80-90MB/sec.
<cardiel> jo jag hade för mig jag läst det och tycker det var lite pilligare och sätta upp det när jag gjorde det för länge sen.. nfs var hur smidigt som helst
<delhage> ungdomar, då jag var ung fick man vara glad om man fick 2400 baud ;)
<MarkusDBX> cardiel: jo, har inte satt upp nfs på ett tag. När jag försökte sist.. hm.. ubuntu 08.04 så var det bökigt
<MarkusDBX> cardiel: nu kör jag sshfs för allt, för att jag är lat.
<cardiel> delhage: tror det första modemet jag hade var 14.4 baud i början pånittiotalet :) kostade pengar som fan o ringa bara
<MarkusDBX> sshfs är najs för att funkar precis överallt, och ingen kan någonsin avlyssna.
<cardiel> är inte sshfs segare då?
<cardiel> fast ska dom avlyssna måste dom väl knäcka wpan först?
<cardiel> eller?
<MarkusDBX> cardiel: beror lite på maskinen som krypterar. Men för mig går det kanske 20-30MB/sec på snabb server. och det "funkar" på min nas för att t.ex. titta på film.
<MarkusDBX> cardiel: om jag sitter varsomhelst.. så finns inget wpa
<delhage> cardiel: det var ju vrålsnabbt
<MarkusDBX> cardiel: jag kör helt enkelt samma preset till min nas oavsett var jag är
<delhage> 2400 baud ~ 2.4 kbit/s
<MarkusDBX> cardiel: har ett litet bashscript som jag kallar "disks" som mountar allt jag vill ha.
<cardiel> MarkusDBX: ok , låter ju smidigt .. får kolla på det om jag ska komma åt servern utifrån nån gång
<MarkusDBX> cardiel: kort sagt.. nfs=snabbt lan. sshfs=stabilt,säkert,varsomhelst.
<cardiel> delhage: japp =) men tog ett tag o ladda hem grejor till amigan ändåå.. fast det kanske var ännu segare modem då.. kommer inte ihåg riktigt
<cardiel> mycket pengar på telefonräkningar gick det iaf.. :)
<MarkusDBX> och idag sitter 8åringar och tankar fett på sina ipads.
<cardiel> :) ja.. då var man ju glad för varje spel man fick ner.. nu finns allt i överflöd känns det som
<MarkusDBX> känns dessutom som att frågan med piratkopiering i princip är löst numera. Gratisappar, och sen netflix som kostar 99kr/mån. En nörd som fildelar lägger ju lätt tusentals kronor om året på diskar och sen tiden på det.
<johanbr> cardiel: om du får ut 100 mbit/sek från en 150 mbit/sek wlan-anslutning är det riktigt bra
<MarkusDBX> cardiel: du bör vara nöjd, ja.
<cardiel> MarkusDBX: precis, fast i det någon vidare kvalite på netflix? inte provat det faktiskt
<johanbr> MarkusDBX: vilka inställningar (mount osv) hade du för nfs för att komma upp i 80 mbit/sek ?
<cardiel> då får jag vara det :) trodde jag kunde få ut mer.. men fattar inte varför den inte kopplar upp sig med 300mbit , 10mbit räcker ju för o stream aiaf
<cardiel> iaf
<johanbr> min lilla ARM-nas kom upp i 44 megabytes/sek med samba, men jag fick som bäst 32 megabytes/sek över nfs
<MarkusDBX> johanbr: var länge sen jag provade. 80MB/sec var det. (och inte från min 650mhz)
<MarkusDBX> 80MB/sec var från en core2 e2140
<johanbr> just det, megabytes menade jag :)
<MarkusDBX> johanbr: hmm, nfs ska ha lite inställningar för cache och paketstorlekar, (tror jag)
<johanbr> jag experimenterade med rsize, vsize och jumbo frames, men fick aldrig mer än 32 megabytes/sek
<johanbr> *wsize
<cardiel> jag får 10 från en core2 t7250..
<MarkusDBX> johanbr: hmm. Hur såg anslutningen till nätverkskortet ut?
<MarkusDBX> vissa arm-kort kör usb-nic på usb-bus
<MarkusDBX> johanbr: min dumma core2, körde nic'et på pci 32bit, tror det går snabbast om man har pci-express nic.
<MarkusDBX> dock har mängder av moderkort även idag nic på pci-32, för det är billigt.
<johanbr> MarkusDBX: tror inte nätverkskortet satt på USB (med tanke på att samba var så pass snabbt)
<MarkusDBX> mjo, skumt
<cardiel> johanbr: hur optimerar man med jumbo frames? har lagt till options med wsize och rsize som gjorde minimal skillnad
<MarkusDBX> iofs "kan" 44 vara usb.. med lite mätfel och dumheter
<MarkusDBX> men sant, samba borde inte gå fortare
<MarkusDBX> johanbr: jag bökade också med dom där flaggorna när det begav sig, så du har bökat på rätt ställe.
<johanbr> cardiel: ifconfig eth0 mtu 9000 (eller liknande)
<cardiel> ok får prova lite
<cardiel> ha det iaf, hej
<MarkusDBX> ha det
#ubuntu-se 2013-02-12
<ovejanegra> hej! någon d'r som kan hjälpa mig?
<ovejanegra> skriver problemet på engelska trots att min terminal pratar svenska. Hey! I'm running ubuntu 12.10 on my lenovo t61 and had an error installin adobe reader and now i can't install any packages and the computer crashes. i tried the "sudo dpkg --configure -a". it says could not open dpkg's status area. file system read only. please help
<ovejanegra> usuario@usuario:~$ sudo apt-get install sensors-applet [sudo] password for usuario:  E: dpkg avbröts. Du måste köra "sudo dpkg --configure -a" manuellt för att korrigera problemet.  usuario@usuario:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a [sudo] password for usuario:  sudo: kunde inte öppna /var/lib/sudo/usuario/0: Filsystemet endast läsbart dpkg: fel: kunde inte komma åt dpkgs statusarea: Filsystemet endast läsbart
<johanbr> ovejanegra: verkar som filsystemet är monterat read-only
<johanbr> antingen pga att det var så från början, eller pga att det monterats om read-only pga att din hårddisk är på väg att dö
<johanbr> ... men det är sovdags här nu... annars vaknar nog folk i sverige om ett par timmar
<johanbr> lycka till!
<maxjezy> godmorgon
<andol> Morgens
<larsemil> oracle nere!
<larsemil> java.com med flera
<andol> \o/
<larsemil> hittils i februari har dalnix bättre upptid än oracle. hah
<andol> Jo, tacka vet jag upptid inom inom en datumrymd man själv har cherrypickat :)
<bamsefar> larsemil: :)
<bamsefar> andol: Hur går det på opera då?
<andol> bamsefar: Jorå, det rullar på rätt bra.
<andol> bamsefar: Själv då, håller fortfarande bra pli på Headweb?
<bamsefar> andol: Japp
<bamsefar> andol: Vilka tjänster jobbar du med på opera?
<andol> bamsefar: Opera Mini
<bamsefar> Ok
<bamsefar> Inte TV?
<maxjezy> andol: äre i lkpg?
<andol> bamsefar: Nix, även om vi har folk här i Linköping som pysslar med devices.
<andol> maxjezy: Jupp, Linköping.
<maxjezy> tänka sig att jag bott på två orter som har opera kontor
<maxjezy> andol: har du varit på opera i oslo?
<bamsefar> andol: Ok
<andol> maxjezy: Jupp, på gamla kontoret.
<maxjezy> ah, ser att de bytt
<tryas> Hur ångrar jag update-rc.d sms3 defaults?
<realubot> Säg något vettigt då.
<ispookan> Vad är vettigt idag? ;)
<einand> realubot: hörde du mig säga det?
<Squarism> vad kan man göra i form av troubleshooting med en ubuntu maskin som, efter den fått ett nytt grafikkort - stannar vid uppstart (dvs den hänger sig under system boot).
<einand> testa starta utan att ladda grafikdrivarna
<einand> jag ser en galen björn
<Screedo> goddag i kanalen.
<Philip5> nä om man kanske skulle ta sig en semla
<realubot> einand: Vad?
<realubot> einand: Nej. Det hörde jag inte ...
<realubot> einand: Du får prata högre så man hör dig. Använd CapsLock.
<Peyam> Salam
<Peyam> var kan ja se vilken version of MS office funkera felfritt i linux?
<einand> wine:s websida
<einand> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Peyam> ja ser
<Peyam> under vilken kategory då?
<einand> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=31
<Peyam> det hrä e bara inistaller only
<einand> Peyam: sluta jobba dig
<einand> Excel	Number crunching for the masses...
<einand> Microsoft Access	Design your own relational database.
<einand> Word	Word Processing component of Microsoft Office.
<einand> Powerpoint	Microsoft Powerpoint allows you to create slideshows with animation and sound.
<einand> FrontPage	Microsoft FrontPage is WYSIWYG HTML Editor.
<einand> Microsoft Outlook	Microsoft Outlook is a personal information manager (PIM) - including Email, Calendar, Contact Manager, ToDo-List, Notes and more.
<einand> OneNote	Microsoft OneNote is a note taking software that follows the flow of normal note taking and simulates a true "notebook".
<einand> Microsoft Publisher	Microsoft Publisher is a desktop publishing application that integrates with Microsoft Office environment.
<einand> Microsoft Project	Microsoft Project is a project manager. Specially used to design Gantt tables
<Peyam> einand:  de här går o installera. ingen garanti att de funkar
<einand> Visio	Drawing software focused on flowcharts and diagrams.
<einand> Schedule+	Microsoft Schedule Plus (or Microsoft Schedule+) was a time-management software product by Microsoft, but was discontinued as part of Office when most of its functionality was incorporated into Outlook 97.
<einand> Microsoft Groove	Microsoft Office Groove is a desktop application designed for document collaboration in teams with members who are regularly off-line or who do not share the same network security clearance.
<einand> What works
<einand> Installing, starting, basic functions: opening and saving files; printing; text entry and formatting; inserting pictures, clipart, tables, charts, shapes, symbols, and equations; spellcheck and thesaurus (with override for riched20); track changes, insert comments, mailmerge, macros.
<einand> What does not
<einand> Inserting citations; Word allows you to enter new sources, but just inserts "Invalid source specified" instead of the citation.
<einand> Translation.
<einand> Peyam: läs ordentligt i stället för att sitta här och snacka skit
<Peyam> du fatatr inte
<Peyam> du förstår inte va jag menar
<einand> Jodå jag förstår klart och tydligt att du är för lat att läsa vad det står på sidorna jag länka till
<einand> du orkar inte ens läsa det jag pastar på irc
<Peyam> einand: den här sidan har jag läst
<Peyam> sluta nu
<einand> ok, om du har läst på sidan, så visar du att är fullsändigt dom i huvudet
<einand> dum
<Peyam> nää
<einand> sluta snacka skit då
<Peyam> meh
<Peyam> ångrar mig
<Peyam> ska ej installa office
<Peyam> kmr få strul med det sen ändå
<einand> klart att man får, om man inte orkar engagera sig i problemlösning
<Peyam> vill hellre engagera mig i matlagning
<Peyam> ska käka o sen träna
 * swecarp har testat manjaro i live session en trevlig arch dist med KDE de
<swecarp> Peyam:  träna då kan man ju få kondision
<Peyam> jag ser bara gnome
<Peyam> swecarp: följer conky teman med när man installerar?
<swecarp> Peyam:  har inte kollat
<swecarp> här är länken till nedladnings sidan Peyam http://sourceforge.net/projects/manjarolinux/files/release/0.8.3/
<Peyam> har aldrig kört arch
<Peyam> ganska nöjd med ubuntu men ska tsta den här i helgen
<swecarp> kan vara lite pillande men jag testade i live session och det funkade direkt
<Peyam> jag vill ha ngt som e supersnabb
<Peyam> den snabbaste som gjorts typ
<Peyam> vf tog ja bort xubuntu?
<Peyam> minns inte vf jag gjorde d
<larsemil> installerar kde 4.10
<SterkaSor> larsemil: :) wow
<larsemil> riktigt bra grejer
<larsemil> installerade det på jobbet idag
<SterkaSor> larsemil: hur installerade du 4.10?
<larsemil> kubuntu-backports repository
<SterkaSor> larsemil: :P du uppgradera paketen med ppa med andra ord..
<larsemil> ja. från kubuntu backports
<Peyam> "hur instalerar du kde" shit asså
<SterkaSor> +1
<Peyam> ngn här som använder Ms office?
<Peyam> via wine?
<larsemil> Peyam: ?
<Peyam> kör ngn MS office via wine?
<Peyam> har en gammal fil som ja måste öppna i MS office
<Peyam> siste jag körde office med xubuntu ficka ja problem
<Dynamit> snacka om att torrent sidor är för muppar helt klart men men nu ska jag inte spåra ut på det här
<Dynamit> öppna trackerna ska jag till lägga
<Peyam> visst betyder Trial att den går ut om en viss period?
<Dynamit> ja
<Barre> inte nödvändigtvis
<Dynamit> men vad tänkte du på?
<Barre> det betyder att du har den på prov
<Peyam> jag ladda ner Office pro och när jag installa den så bytte den "form text" till trial
<Dynamit> på ena eller andra sättet så gör det ju det Barre tex. att en skylt kommer hela tiden efter angiven datum eller något ;)
<Peyam> det går inte o installera
<Peyam> och det stog på wine hemsida att det gick
<Peyam> va fan
<Barre> Dynamit: jag har kört ett flertal program på "trial license", ett antal av dessa har haft "genlemens agreement" och har inte slutat fungera eller kastat ur sig irriterande pupups. så, jag vidhåller. Inte nödvändigtvis
<einand> så, nu fungerar min medialösning grymt bra
<Dynamit> du måste fortfarande använda nyckel för att kunna installera Payam men det är ju bara begära en demo licens ifrån hemsidan ;)
<Peyam> en tips
<Peyam> !!!
<larsemil> sådär. nu börjar kubuntun likna något.
<Peyam> jag brukar ha fönstret lite öppet. min temperature har inte stugit 45
<Peyam> har inte kört kde sen 2008
<Dynamit> 45 på vad för sorts dator?
<Peyam> min stationära
<Dynamit> fy fn vad varmt
<Peyam> tkr du
<Peyam> ?
<Peyam> har två fläktar. båda in!
<Peyam> men cpu fläkten suger
<Dynamit> det får jag ungefär när jag spelar och normal rums temperatur i rummet i full prestanda i typ 1timme
<Peyam> vad har du nu
<Dynamit> 39 på CPU på enskilda skärnorna 30
<Peyam> Physical id 0:  +46.0°C  (high = +78.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)
<Peyam> Core 0:         +44.0°C  (high = +78.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)
<Peyam> Core 1:         +47.0°C  (high = +78.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)
<Peyam> Core 2:         +43.0°C  (high = +78.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)
<Peyam> Core 3:         +43.0°C  (high = +78.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)
<Peyam> ohh ohh. nu e den lite för varm
<larsemil> någon som känner igen layouten? https://www.dropbox.com/s/h8uhmgjoolp500e/kunity.png
<Dynamit> GPU är rätt varm 62 tror det är dags att göra rent i systemet
<Peyam> mitt system?
<Peyam> jag gjorde ju rent för två veckor sen
<Dynamit> nej mitt
<Peyam> jag har 65
<Peyam> måste köpa en tryckluft. och de e så dyra
<Dynamit> fn GPU 62 CPU 39
<Peyam> hur brukar du rengöra ?
<Philip5> larsemil: kde :D
<larsemil> Philip5: unity-style!
<Dynamit> tar öppnar sidan på datorn släpper på 12*3 snabb skruvar flyttar hårddiskarna lite frammåt
<Dynamit> lyfter ut filtrerna och gör rent dem
<Peyam> det ha jag också gjort
<Peyam> hur ofta borde man göra det egentligen
<Dynamit> beror på hur dammit rummet är
<Peyam> Dynamit: jag köpte ett tryckluft men det tog slut jävligt snabbt och det var ganska dyrt
<Dynamit> jag använder helt vanligt vatten
<Peyam> vah?
<Peyam> va du driver
<Dynamit> tar bara ur filtrerna tvättar rent med vatten
<Peyam> ja men det vet jag men morderkortet och grafikkortet då
<Dynamit> sedan tar man hårfönen eller något och ser till att filtrerna är torra
<Dynamit> jag behöver inte bry mig i det eftersom alla ingångs fläktar har filter för mig
<Peyam> jag har ingen filter i min sid-fläkt
<Peyam> jag behöver en fläkt som leder luften ut
<Peyam> behöver en liten
<Dynamit> jag har bara små fläktar
<Dynamit> 5*120mm fläktar
<Peyam> hur stora?
<Dynamit> och 1/st bigboy
<Peyam> tidiggare hade jag en fläkt
<Peyam> nu har två men temperaturen blev knappt ngn skillnad på
<_Trullo> det är luftflöde som gäller
<Peyam> har två in
<Peyam> ingen ut
<Dynamit> jag skulle kunna döda alla fläktar tempen är sval ändå
<Peyam> för jag planerade att köpa en liten
<_Trullo> jag har 6 st i min server, alla är nerstyrda så att dom knappt startar
<_Trullo> ändå låter det som helvete när servern igång :)
<_Trullo> men jävlar vilket luftflöde jag har :)
<Peyam> Dynamit: _Trullo: jag har dem här https://www.inet.se/produkt/5322113/corsair-air-series-af120-performance-2-pack
<Peyam> men måste ha en mindre för baksidan.
<Peyam> vad ska jag ha för storlek?=
<Peyam> ska kolla chassit
<Dynamit> haha _Trullo jag kan döda fläktarna skulle ändå inte göra extrem skillnad så länge jag inte anstränger datorn
<Dynamit> man har liksom en AMD CPU och rätt snabb GPU så det utvecklar värmen rätt bra
<Peyam> AMD är mkt varmare än intel
<_Trullo> Delta 120mm x 38mm Extreme Speed Fan - 120 CFM (AFB1212HHE-F00)
<Peyam> fast kritiska tempen på dem ligger mkt högre än intel
<_Trullo> sånna har jag i min server, 6 st
<Peyam> cooler master har billiga snygga lådor
<Peyam> kan ngn välja en bra låda för max 500 till mig?
<Dynamit> Peyam: jag ville köpa I7 när jag skulle byta CPU men då fanns inte det block till I7 till mitt system
<Peyam> auch då
<Dynamit> så fick bli en CPU med AM3 anslutning
<Dynamit> men typ veckan efter kom det block till I7 till mitt kylsystem LoL
<Peyam> https://www.inet.se/produkt/6900462/fractal-design-core-1000-svart här e min låda
<Dynamit> gissa om jag blev sne då
<Peyam> behöver en 92 mmm
<Peyam> vad betyder PWM anslutning?
<Peyam> att det går o ansluta till nätagregatet direkt?
<Peyam> jag har inga kanaler kvar  i min moderbord
<Dynamit> Pulse-width modulation
<Dynamit> är vad PWM står för
<Peyam> så ska jag ansluta det till mitt moderboard?
<Dynamit> ja man brukar ansluta PWM styrda fläktar dit
<Peyam> https://www.inet.se/produkt/5321315/arctic-cooling-f9-pro-pwm
<Peyam> va tkr du om den här?
<Peyam> den har 4 pin och jag vet inte om de menar sådana stora fyra pin eller små
<Dynamit> du har 4-pin eller 3-pin
<Peyam> ja men jag har slut på 3 pin i moderbordet
<Peyam> annars måste jag köpa adapter också
<Dynamit> varför
<Dynamit> finns Y-kablar
<Peyam> vänta
<Peyam> vänta
<Dynamit> sedan kan man ju köra på Modulx-3-pin adapter men då är PWM funktionen värdelös
<Peyam> https://www.inet.se/produkt/6911370/corsair-cx-600w-80-bronze
<Peyam> tror att jag har en sådan
<Peyam> förstår du va jag menar. jag e inte intresserad att styra varvtalet. jag vill direkt koppla den till min  nätaggregat men jag vet inte om jag ska ha 3 pin eller 4 pin
<Peyam> eller pwm
<Dynamit> PWM är värde lös om du inte ska reglera strömmen(varvtalet)
<Peyam> ja men det jag inte intresserad av
<Peyam> jag vill ointe styra dem
<Dynamit> och du får du ju köpa en fläkt och typ molex-3pin adapter
<Peyam> pwm då? och 4 pin?
<Dynamit> jag skrev ju det PWM är värdelös om man inte ska reglera strömmen
<Peyam> går inte att koppla dem direkt till nätaggret?
<Dynamit> nix du måste göra så anslutningen passar
<Peyam> då struntar jag i ny fläkt
<Dynamit> molex till 3pin funkar bra
<Peyam> tror jag borde plugga nu
<Dynamit> http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/dator-kringutrustning/datorkomponenter/stromforsorjning/tillbehor-till-nataggregat/strom-y-kabel-3-5-och-5-25--p38073 är inte helt hundra på att det är just den modellen men så ser den ut
<Dynamit> som du måste skaffa dig för att ansluta CPU/Chassifkläkt till molex anslutningen
<Peyam> nice tack :D
<Dynamit> baa jag måste fn lugna ner mig innan jag går upp i taket
<larsemil> god natt
#ubuntu-se 2013-02-13
<andol> Morgens
<Coffe> morgon
<happarappa> "Screena mIRC" betyder vad?
<Barre> ingen aning vad det betyder, men det skulle kunna betyda att man vill provfilma en windows IRC-client för att se om den är tillräckligt bra att spela en roll i en film eller tv-serie? ';P
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> eller att man kör sin irc-klient i screen?
<Coffe> HeMan:  screen i wintendows ?
<HeMan> Coffe: eller så gör man som kidsen och kallar irc för mirc
<happarappa> "# Hon var, idolen, men hon sög - hon kunde inte screena mIRC #"
<happarappa> Från en Perrrrrrrrrra-låt.
<larsemil> morrn
<Barre> HeMan: ungefär som att du kallar att kopiera papper för att "Xeroxa" ;P
<Hoxx> i finland tror dom flesta att man menar irc galleriet när man talar om irc
<Hoxx> som från början nog var meningen att folk på irc skulle få ett ansikte på en webbsida
<happarappa> "irc galleriet"?
<Hoxx> en finsk sida
<Hoxx> http://irc-galleria.net/
<happarappa> Snyggast.nu/Snyggast.se var kul när den fanns. En massa porrfjorrar som lade upp utmanande bilder på sig.
<happarappa> Allt sådant är borta nuförtiden.
<happarappa> Allt kul är borta.
<Hoxx> irc galleriet e väl lite i samma stil jo
<Hoxx> va hette dendär jättepopuläre svenska sajten, eeh...lunarstorm?! :D
<happarappa> Sedan många år död, den också.
<happarappa> Samt alla liknande.
<Hoxx> säkert jo
<happarappa> Jag vet inte vad som hände, men allt "bra" försvann.
<happarappa> Och ersattes aldrig av något annat.
<Hoxx> "Ircar du ännu?! jag har slutat och börjat med facebook!" då vet man att personen aldri ircat ;)
<larsemil> xbmc på väggen!
<larsemil> nu är kontoret fint
<larsemil> fattas bara en SNYGG nagios-app också
<happarappa> Nu finns det tusen miljarder "modebloggar" där snyggingar har "fårgestund" och dylikt trams. Och skriver 5-öresposei på engelska.
<Hoxx> hahaha exakt
<larsemil> happarappa: det är väl just det där med fjortisar och att de lägger ut utmanande bilder. fjorton var ordet
<happarappa> http://pics.nattstad.se/3/800000/760000/758851/pics/20132137819385758851_sbig.jpg
<larsemil> jag tycker inte att fjortonåringar ska behöva lägga ut bilder på sig själva för att känna sig poppis
<Hoxx> absolut inte
<andol> larsemil: Ska en Nagios-app vara snygg också? Räcker det inte att den tjuter högt :)
<larsemil> bröststorlek ska inte vara ett tema på internet på barn.
<larsemil> andol: ja!
<larsemil> andol: nej!
<Hoxx> o nån 11 åring som skriver om make, mode osv otroligt
<larsemil> happarappa: länka fler sådana där och jag ser till att du blir bannad. det där är för sjutton minderåriga brudar.
<happarappa> Och?
<larsemil> det här är fel kanal för det.
<andol> larsemil: tack
<larsemil> andol: anytime.
<larsemil> man får alltid tycka om bröst.
<larsemil> tycker bara det är känsligt när det handlar om minderåriga. finns nog i andra åldrar på internet.
<larsemil> och så är det här fel forum.
<andol> Instämmer helt.
<larsemil> bra!
<Coffe> HeMan:  du är så down with kidsen :P
<larsemil> andol: hurra! webkit!
<andol> larsemil: 300 miljoner användare är inte fy skam heller :)
<larsemil> nej.
<larsemil> verkligen inte
<larsemil> jag är inte en av dem
<larsemil> jag har aldrig använt opera någon gång någonsin i hela mitt liv
<larsemil> förutom att kolla så den visar hemsidan som den borde se ut.
<andol> larsemil: Aldrig försent att börja!
 * realubot tycker inte att det ska finnas bilder på flickor/pojkar under 18 år på Internet ö.h.t.
<larsemil> men det tycker jag!
<realubot> Varför?
<larsemil> för att de också är en del av internet.
<realubot> Det är barn. Lika lite som man ska ta lån i barnens namn, lika lite ska man publicera bilder på barnen.
<larsemil> och de vill också interagera och kommunicera med varandra. och då är bilder en del av det.
<realubot> larsemil: Okej. Men då ska det vara i speciella forum för barn.
<larsemil> barn och ungdomar är en del av världen. att inte visa det på internet är tokigt galet och fel
<larsemil> det är som att säga att det inte ska få vara barn i tidningar.
<realubot> Okej. Jag kanske var lite väl hård där men jag tycker att det är för många som skyltar med sina barn på Internet.
<realubot> Barnens bästa ska gå först och inte föräldrarnas vilja att skryta med sina ungar.
<realubot> Jag säger som Tage Danielsson: "Det är en sak jag uppskattar hos små barn. De går inte runt och visar fotografier på sina föräldrar."
<realubot> Det är sällan man publicerar bilder på barn för barn utan oftast publiceras bilder på barn för vuxna.
<realubot> Det tycker jag att man ska ge fan i.
<realubot> larsemil: Då tycker du om cyberkriminaliet också då?
<realubot> Kriminalitet finns ju IRL så då ska det väl finnas på Internet också då.
<realubot> Allt som finns IRL ska finnas på nätet, typ. Eller inte?
<realubot> Det är mycket som är en del av vårt samhälle som vi klarar oss utan på Internet.
<larsemil> självklart.
<larsemil> barn är inte en av de sakerna
<maxjezy> äre bara jag som beställt hem pizza eller? detta väder är inget man vill gå ut i frivilligt
<ewook> Äre knasväder?
<Philip5> här är det bara väder
<ewook> Landvetter flygplats har tak, så det är behagligt väder här inne iaf.
<Philip5> ewook: tänk du hamnar i ett drama där som Die hard 2??!! du får springa runt och jaga terrorister
<ewook> Philip5: det vore som en semester i jämnförelse med hur min dag artat sig tidigare :p.
<Philip5> spännande
<ewook> jees, väldigt :p. O well, tillbaka till tokholm två dagar tidigare är inte helt fel :)
<andol> ewook: Haft förmånen att få gästa Sveriges framsida? :)
<ewook> andol: erhm. mjes.. lämnar den straxt dock :p.
<bamsefar> Använder någon den här modulen? https://github.com/puppetlabs/puppetlabs-sysctl
<andol> bamsefar: Åtminstone personligen så tycker jag att det känns smidigare att bara låta Puppet dumpa prepareade filer under /etc/sysctl.d/, och sen köra sysctl -p på dem - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1644018/
<bamsefar> andol: Rhel har ingen sysctl.d
<andol> Ah
<andol> Tror bestämt att det kommer bli en intressant utmaning den dagen då jag faktiskt måste dressera Puppet att hantera separata distar, eller till och med separata operativsystem :-)
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är inget fel på vädret här. Det finns inga dåliga väder, bara dåliga städer.
<realubot> Städer istället för kläder. Där fick jag till det.
<realubot> *tihi*
 * realubot tihi:ar som bara han och prinsessan Madeleine kan.
<bamsefar> andol: Det funkade fint iaf. :)
<bamsefar> andol: När vi ändå pratar om puppet, hur gör man vettigast med iptables-regler?
<bamsefar> http://forge.puppetlabs.com/puppetlabs/firewall ?
<realubot> Smart av Google: http://www.svd.se/kultur/fler-vill-mjolka-google-kon_7909018.svd
<realubot> Snart har Google ensamrätt på att länka till tidningsartiklar.
<realubot> Avgiften blir för hög för dig och mig men tillräckligt låg för att mediaföretagen och Google ska uppnå en win-win-situation.
<andol> bamsefar: För egen del så petar min Puppet inte alls på iptables regler, så har tyvärr ingen bra åsikt där.
<Philip5> andol: ser nu att klagomålet som måste handla om dig går som en löpeld på nätet nu.... ;)
<Philip5> andol: http://i.imagebanana.com/img/sissngpr/varning.jpg
<Philip5> måste väl vara er it-avdelning?!?! ;)
<Philip5> hade ingen bättre upplösning på brevet...
<einand> Philip5: är det äkta, eller fejk?
<andol> Philip5: Hmm, kanske skulle ta och försöka lansera smeknamnet Andy the bearded baby :-)
 * andol gissar spontant på att det där är ett fejkbrev.
<einand> jo, men känns så löjligt så det kan vara sant med
<andol> einand: Det som får mig att tvivla är att det verkar lite för grova påhopp som pågått lite för lång tid med lite för många anmälningar för att ledning inte skulle agera förräns Rätt Formulär tvingar dem att agera.
<Peyam> tjenaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Peyam> asså jag har 60 på min thinkpad
<Peyam> ja som trodde lenovo var bra på att behålla temperaturen låg
<Peyam> wtf
<Philip5> jag har faktiskt ingen aning om det är fejk eller inte men skulle inte förvåna mig men det cirkulerar nu på fejjan, bloggar och lite sånt
<Peyam> vad snackar ni om
<Philip5> tänkte direkt på andol när jag såg det :D
<Philip5> dessutom skägget
<Peyam> Philip5: va snackar ni om
<Peyam> realubot: din tattare, vart fan har du hållit hus?
<Philip5> andol: om det är du så har du det inte lätt även om det kan verka komiskt i ett brev så där så är det nog inte kul att leva med på jobbet
<Philip5> Peyam: vi snackar om dig så klart... alltid när du inte är här
<Peyam> nämen seriöst
<Peyam> vad har hänt
<andol> Philip5: Nej, låter som en rätt ohållbar situation.
<Peyam> men va faaaaaaaaaan
<Peyam> va har hänt
<andol> Peyam: http://i.imagebanana.com/img/sissngpr/varning.jpg, vars äktetsgrad vi inte har någon som helst aning om.
<Philip5> andol: men du kan i alla fall dementera att det är du?
<andol> Philip5: Det är inte jag.
<Peyam> vad e det
<Philip5> andol: hehe, säkert? du behöver inte skämmas ;)
<bamsefar> andol: Det var schysst med den där puppet-modulen iaf.
<Peyam> men vf skullee det inte vara äkta
<Peyam> ngn idiot som försöker mobba ngn annan
<andol> bamsefar: gött mos
<einand> varför har Ubuntu App Developers börjat spamma mig
<Peyam> e den där anders ngn känd person här?
<bamsefar> andol: Lite trevligare än att redigera /etc/sysconfig/iptables som vi gör idag.
<maxjezy> einand: har du pillat i din email någonstans?
<Peyam> SterkaSor: www.kurdan.se ett fint ställe för dej. sprid!
<einand> maxjezy: inte med flit, och den följer inte mitt standardmönster för epost heller, så troligtvis någon som fångat upp mitt kort på någon föreläsning eller nått
<Peyam> E det ngn av er som bor i sthlm och vill gå på fika med mig och diskutera linux världen?
<maxjezy> hm
<maxjezy> jag vet inte vad ja ska tycka och tänka, har tittat på räddningspatrullen hela dagen så allt jag hör är "nånting, händer, det är nått skumt på gång"
<Peyam> känns som att allt roliga är slut med linux
<Peyam> nu när jag fått två projekt som skall göras i C# känns linux väldigt värdelös
<Peyam> :(
<bamsefar> Peyam: Sluta med C# då?
<Peyam> går inte. har redan tackat ja. men så fort jag e klar ska ja göra fetaste projektet i qt
<einand> vad gör du i c# ?
<Peyam> databas skiter.
<Peyam> asså plural form på skit
<einand> vad för databaser?
<Peyam> sån där med 4 ben och 4 händer
<Peyam> har inte börjat än. enligt schemat ska man börja på söndag
<einand> så är c# kurs?
<Peyam> nej . jag har också en kurs i .NET som började för en månad sen
<einand> varför måste denna databasskiten göras i c#?
<Peyam> de vill ha det så
<einand> vad är det förnågot då?
<Peyam> har ej kollat på den än
<einand> ok
<einand> så du tackar ja att göra något du inte kollat på ännu?
<maxjezy> har ni sett vad priserna stigit på bitcoinsen
<maxjezy> 170 spänn ligger de på nu
<Peyam> ja men de som gav mig jobbet har ju läst genom mitt CV och de tkte att jag kunde göra det.
<maxjezy> snacka om att man hade kunna varit rik idag om man inte va så dum igår
<einand> Peyam: länka ditt cv
<einand> maxjezy: japp, det kunde man
<Peyam> orka
<Peyam> det finns mina personliga grejer i den
<Peyam> perssonnnummer
<einand> ja?
<Peyam> ja du e ju en hacker
<Peyam> kmr hacka min dator
<einand> gör jag knappast med ditt personnummer
<Peyam> jo
<Peyam> du e ju hacker
<einand> orkar inte med dig, räcker med all skit du trollade om igår
<Peyam> vad skrev ja om igår?
<huttan> morron :)
<Screedo> goddag
<Peyam> så vit jag vet så e jag väldigt intelligent person
<Peyam> my mum had me tested
<Peyam> intervju tips https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ew0h3xnwyR4
<einand> varför skriver du personnummer i ditt cv föresten?
<Peyam> vet ej
<SterkaSor> är det bara för mig ubuntu-se.org segar?
<Peyam> nope
<Peyam> drupal...-.-
<Peyam> fan jag finns int eme dpå chatten
<Peyam> ja juste
<Peyam> jag kom ju nyss
<Peyam> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYOV3ye28ng
<Peyam> sjunger om linux
<Peyam> wtf
<Peyam> vad e edubuntu :O
<einand> sämsta musiken någonsin
<Peyam> iransk
<einand> skiter i vilken nationalitet den har
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> hon dansar fint
<einand> inte direkt
<Peyam> edubuntu
<Peyam> e den snabb?
<einand> den är byggd för skolan, så är vanliga ubuntu med edu program förinstallerade
<Peyam> ja dne kommer unity ser ja
<Peyam> sån där multiplikation proggram o så=
<Peyam> ?
<einand> bara att läsa på
<Peyam> linux program är ju alla basic
<Peyam> förutom octave
<Peyam> jag undrar om ja ska prova kubuntu
<Peyam> rekommenderas det?
<einand> bara du själv som kan avgöra
<Peyam> ja men vilken e fastest.
<einand> prova
<Peyam> tidskrävande
<Peyam> http://mylinuxexplore.blogspot.se/2012/04/ubuntu-1204-vs-xubuntu-1204-vs-kubuntu.html
<einand> du har ju uppenbarligen tid att sitta på irc och trolla, samt googla
<Peyam> ja googlar. vill bvara dela med mig
<Peyam> tar mindre cpu och ram
<Peyam> ska installa den
<Peyam> nu
<Peyam> fan
<SterkaSor> einand: :) låt mig gissa du svarar mister Peyam trollet?
<Peyam> switch to windows for making a usb stick couse it is pain in the ass to do that in linux.
<Peyam> SterkaSor: vem fan e du? kan ngn förklara vad den här newbie kommit ifrån?
<Peyam> hörs inom kort med pro feedback
<einand> SterkaSor: tja, gjort misstaget, men har slutat nu
<SterkaSor> einand: jag lade honom på blacklistan
<SterkaSor> palla med trollet
<einand> gör nog så med
<SterkaSor> +1
<SterkaSor> alla i kanalen borde göra det. då kanske man slipper honom för gott.
<huttan> skapa usb sticka i linux är jobbigt?
<Barre> vad menar du med att skapa en usb-sticka? Formatera? Installera på? Installera från?
<huttan> tror han menade installerbar image =)
<Barre> vem?
<huttan> han var visst inte kvar såg jag
 * Barre får känslan av att han hoppade in mitt i en diskussion
<huttan> Peyam
<huttan> tänkte visa han dd :p
<huttan> men blir lite käk istället, afk
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> kubuntu vill inte installeras
<Peyam> har kubuntu roblem med eufi?
<Peyam> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH95AGYb8mY
<Philip5> kubuntu funkar utmärkt
<Peyam> gick inte
<Peyam> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH95AGYb8mY
<Philip5> vad har den där videon med kubuntus installation att göra??
<SterkaSor> Philip5: :) lägg bann på trollet.
<Philip5> man vill ju gärna göra det
<Philip5> men banna för att någon bara är korkad är ju drygt
<SterkaSor> Philip5: väl inte så svårt. banna eller blacklista honom. :P
<Philip5> svartlistar jag så kan jag ju inte se om han går över gränser och borde bannas.
<Philip5> oftast tycker jag han bara är korkad
<SterkaSor> Philip5: :P du bannar aldrig.
<Philip5> jag är för snäll helt enkelt
<SterkaSor> +1 :)
<Philip5> uj, göra rent badrummet med saltsyra är effektivt men ingen lek... man får göra som med fridykning. ta några djupa andetag, gå in i badrummet och skura lite och sedan gå ut igen efter andan... :O
<einand> Philip5: intressant
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> lite hushållsvetenskap
<realubot> "
<realubot> En tv-pirat har dömts till ett års fängelse och skadestånd vid tingsrätten i Södertälje.
<realubot> Prislappen på skadeståndet?
<realubot> 37 miljoner kronor.
<realubot> "
<Peyam> what
<realubot> https://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=1646&artikel=5441941
<Peyam> det e ju nästan lika mkt som de tre piraterna blev dömda för
<_Trullo> klart att en sån sniken jävel åker dit..
<_Trullo> 1500 kr för ett år
<Peyam> coolt
<Peyam> men va dum han har varit
<Peyam> han borde komma hit så jag kunde lära honom min hacker style
<realubot> Med det skadeståndet så behöver han inte vara orolig för nya skadestånd om han fortsätter verksamheten när han kommer ut.
<realubot> Frågan är: hur tog dom honom?
<realubot> Han har väl ändå inte strömmat kanalerna från sin hemdator?
<johanbr> Philip5: saltsyra?! vad har du gjort i badrummet egentligen?
 * johanbr får Breaking Bad-flashbacks
<_Trullo> realubot, jag tror det krävs en dator / 10 användare eller nått
<Philip5> johanbr: hehe, dåligt underhåll så det krävdes lite rejäla grejer för att få bort avlagringar
 * Peyam ska borsta tänderna med svinto
<ehlu> ePax, nämen!
<ehlu> It's a miracle!
<ePax> nikkkeee
<ePax> no its not miracle its just me :)
<ePax> så försvan han :D
<maxjezy> när det går bra för en enskild individ utan att denna delar med sig av kakan ska denna då evigt brinna i helvetet.
#ubuntu-se 2013-02-14
<andol> Morgens
<larsemil> morgon
<larsemil> lite tufft. provade koppla in mus och tangentbord till min galaxy tab.
<larsemil> fungerade felfritt att styra den så
<andol> Nice
<maxjezy> larsemil: , visst är det fantastiskt, de är som små datorer utan tangentbord och mus.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> Någon som testat Ubuntu på en Asus TAICHI?
<maxjezy> HeMan: nepp, har du?
<HeMan> maxjezy: nope, skulle kolla på en igår men dom hade inget demo-ex
<maxjezy> såg iaf att dustin har den
<maxjezy> jag får en dej-a-vy till tiden med 2display mobilerna med flip-lukka
<maxjezy> testade lite remote program för att styra vlc och annat tjaffs,  bara skitkodat skit.
<maxjezy> processorn gick i taket flera gånger och frysningar och tjaffs.
<maxjezy> att de ska vara så svårt, min tv klarar sync bättre
<HeMan> har inte vlc ett inbyggt web-gränssnitt?
<maxjezy> HeMan: jo, men även det är otroligt svårt att få att funka stabilt
<HeMan> maxjezy: ok
<larsemil> HeMan: dags för ny dator?
<HeMan> larsemil: jepp! min är snart 3 år
<maxjezy> fjärr till datorn tycker jag ska underlätta att man slipper springa fram och byta program och ändra volym
<maxjezy> men ja fick springa fram oftare med fjärren, då den hela tiden dissades och gav java-fel och tjaffs
<larsemil> HeMan: den där ser grymt spännande ut. svårt att tro att man kan få ubuntu att lria på den. men jag hoppas jag har fel. :D
<HeMan> larsemil: jo
<maxjezy> varför skulle ubuntu inte lira?
<HeMan> dubbla skärmar och ny spännande teknik
<maxjezy> tycker batteritiden var förvånansvärt dålig på den
<HeMan> till exempel touchskärm på båda skärmarna
<maxjezy> aha, jaha..
<maxjezy> jo, linux har ju sina svagheter med multiskärmar
<HeMan> fast 5h är ca 4h 40 minuter bättre än min nuvarande laptop...
<maxjezy> HeMan: fast idag ska man sikta på 20 timmar batteritid
<HeMan> maxjezy: jo
<HeMan> maxjezy: jag funderar på att köra min platta som enda pryl framöver
<maxjezy> jo, surfplattornas tid är här nu
<maxjezy> om inte jag pillade 3d hade jag nog skippat datorn helt
<maxjezy> varför kostar trådlös hdmi så mycket
<HeMan> Barre: vilken firmware kör du i din rfxtrx?
<speakman> nån som är duktig på LaTeX här?
<Slartibart> uname -r säger att jag använder 3.8.0-6-generic. Men mappen /lib/modules/3.8.0-6-generic finns inte, vilket gör att modprobe failar och att mitt trådlösa inte fungerar :(. Vet nån hur man kan få den mappen installerad?
<Barre> HeMan: 60
<Barre> HeMan: funderar på att uppgradera, men har inte hunnit med att läsa vad som skiljer sig (onödigty att uppgradera om det enbart är patchar för protocol jag inte använder)=
<speakman> Slartibart: sudo aptitude reinstall linux-image
<speakman> Slartibart: en större fråga är hur du kan köra Linux 3.8 när 3.5 är den senaste i Quantal.
<Slartibart> speakman: Nåt blev rörigt :-|. Jag prövade 13.04 för skojs skull. Sen ville jag backa till 12.10 som är mera officiell, men jag gjorde det genom att installera över det, utan att formatera om nån partition. Så jag antar att filer från 13.04 blev kvar då, på nåt konstigt vis..
<speakman> Slartibart: då föreslår jag att du gör om och gör rätt istället för att försöka röna ut den där röran
<Slartibart> Mm. Det sura är att jag la en kväll på att få igång saker igen innan jag upptäckte strulet med wireless. Om jag inte får till det med linux-image så får jag göra så. Tack för hjälpen i vilket fall.
<speakman> Slartibart: GLHF
<Slartibart> Eller hur ;-j..
<speakman> En liten gissning är att Wireless inte blir bättre av nyare version då det oftast inte hänger på Linux- eller Ubuntuutvecklarna utan på hårdvarutillverkarna. Men jag kan ha fel.
<speakman> Är det en laptop?
<HeMan> Barre: har du sett att dom gjort en firmware type 2 nu?
<Barre> HeMan: nej, vad innebär det?
<HeMan> Barre: vet inte riktigt, hoppades att du tagit reda på det! :)
<Barre> min dräng hade också en dräng och båda var de lata
<Slartibart> speakman: Japp, det är det.
<HeMan> Barre, bamsefar: när ska vi äta buffe?
<Barre> HeMan: finns ingen dokumentation som förklarar skillnaderna närmre, som jag kan se så är  BlindsT4 supportat av Type2 men inte av Type1, åandra sidan är ett gäng andra scheman supportade av Type1 och inte av type2. Får känslan av att de inte har så mycket lediga resurser att addera ytterligare scheman, allternativt så tar BlindsT4 så mycket resurser att suporta så de måste göra två typer... men vad vet jag... jag stannar kvar på type1
<HeMan> Barre: låter bra! då gör jag också det
<Barre> HeMan:  Type2 supports the RAEX blind motor
<HeMan> Barre: jo så mycket hade jag också kolllat
<Barre> HeMan: kommer nog uppgradera till 64 eller 65 snart ialla fall.. såg att version 64 hade denna notering: AC set dim level correct decoded       känns som en anledning att uppgrader då jag kör AC
<Coffe> HeMan: wtf får jag inte vara med å äta buffe ?
<Barre> Coffe: det är du som är buffen :P
<HeMan> Coffe: vi behöver någon som ligger naken på buffebordet som vi dukar upp på enligt japansk tradition
<HeMan> Coffe: japanarna föreslår en oskuld men vi nöjer oss med dig
<Coffe> HeMan:  ha ha  kärlek idag :)
<HeMan> Coffe: är du snäll rullar vi i några oliver i munnen på dig
<Coffe> HeMan:  <3  du är för gullig.
<HeMan> Coffe: är du dryg lägger vi ett antal skållheta köttbullar i munnen... :)
<Coffe> HeMan:  bäst jag passar mig då
<Barre> HeMan: vilken firmware har du då?
<HeMan> Barre: 58
<HeMan> Barre: hade tänkt vänta till 65 innan jag uppdaterar
<HeMan> Barre: mest för att inte hamna i uppdaterings-rallyt
<Barre> HeMan: något speciellt du väntar på som kommer i verison 65?
<larsemil> andol: den här gillar du: https://www.dropbox.com/s/cyk6akzcf8payxf/icinga.jpg
<andol> larsemil: snitsigt.
<Barre> larsemil: snyggt...
<andol> larsemil: Lite suspekt att det bara visas grönt dock :P
<HeMan> Barre: nej, inget alls egentligen, mest bara ett mindset att inte uppdatera för ofta...
<Barre> HeMan: sunt
<larsemil> andol: nej då, både lite rött och gult lite längre ner. fokuserade inte kameran där bara. ;)
<Coffe> nice larsemil
<Coffe> larsemil: ända jag skulle önska vore en networkmap så man kan se minsta gemensamma nämnare
<larsemil> mm
<andol> Coffe: Kan du väl iofs få i Nagios, genom att speca parents?
<Coffe> andol:  menade på hans skärm samtidigt.
<andol> Ah, du tänker så.
<HeMan> larsemil: har du spelat bordsspelet Quoridor?
<larsemil> HeMan: nej.
<larsemil> HeMan: har du?
<Barre> HeMan: har bestämt mig för att börja om från början med min kod efter att kollat på detta :) http://pyvideo.org/video/880/stop-writing-classes
<larsemil> Barre: snabb genomgång av den videon för mig. varför ska man inte skriva klasser?
<Barre> larsemil: för att det lätt blir onödigt komplicerat och väldigt mycket kod. Han gav ett exempel på ett packet som innehöll >600 rager kod, >20 klassr och ett antal functioner. Detta kortades ner til ~ 10 rader och en function genom att använda standardfunktioner
<Barre> larsemil: det handlade inte om att inte skriva klasser utan snarare om att identifiera när och varför du inte skall skriva klasser :)
<larsemil> ah. såklart.
<larsemil> man har ju som programmerare oftast en visst förkärlek till att skriva klasser för att det blir så sjukt bra och strukturerad kod.
<bamsefar> Barre: Med perl kan du skiva det på en rad!
<larsemil> Barre: med perl kan man skriva det med fem tecken
<andol> Hmm, borde inte utf-8 kunna möjliggöra riktigt kompakta språk? :)
<HeMan> Barre: en kollega mailade supporten på rfxcom och dom svarade "For European users Type1 is advised"
<HeMan> larsemil: ska du till Orsa i helgen då?
<Barre> HeMan: så.. jag hade rätt igen
<HeMan> Barre: som vanligt ren tur!
<Barre> HeMan: tur är ett fenomen som inte existerar i verkligheten... det finns skicklighet och otur samt en skala där emellan....
<HeMan> Barre: jag hävdar ju att det finns en finit mängd tur och om man slösar med den på onödiga saker så finns det inget kvar om man skulle tex köpa en lott
<einand> verken tur eller otur existerar
<einand> allt är bara kedjereaktioner av tidigare händelser
<HeMan> einand: tur och otur är upplevelser, inte fakta
<larsemil> HeMan: nej! åka skidor!
<Barre> HeMan: tur är ren fakta, jag köpte ju för faan en biljett till götebor, tur och retur....
<einand> verken eller
<einand> men om du köpte "re"tur, fick du då otur ;)
<Barre> einand: nu pratar du som HeMan: De drar kallt, fast dörren är oöppen
<einand> kolla fönstret då
<HeMan> fast re-tur borde ju betyda att man får tur igen, inte otur, eller?
<HeMan> Barre: du har bara oslagit på elementen
<HeMan> Barre: ellr otagit på dig tröjan
<HeMan> Barre: eller obetala elräkningen
<HeMan> larsemil: för nästa fridykningsevent, http://feber.se/art/263799/en_wingsuit_fr_dykning/?
<HeMan> källkoden till Photoshop 1.0 är släppt!
<HeMan> http://computerhistory.org/atchm/adobe-photoshop-source-code/
<HeMan> <3 Pascal!
<MarkusDBX> LoL
<MarkusDBX> känns som att gimp idag borde vara c:a 100ggr före photoshop 1.0 i utvecklingen.
<MarkusDBX> Någon som vet var jag kan köpa ett litet arm moderkort med sata port? Har kikat på cubieboard, men det verkar slut överallt.
<Barre> vilket också stämmer men gör det inte till en mindre glädjande nyhet. Källkod vill vara öppebn och fri, så låt oss fira att dessa rader äntligen får andas frisk luft :)
<Barre> kan jag i python skriva en funktion som tar en referens till en variabel som parameter=?
<HeMan> fast den är inte öppen eller fri tyvär
<HeMan> +r
<HeMan> Barre: nej tyvärr
<HeMan> Barre: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/986006/python-how-do-i-pass-a-variable-by-reference
<einand> MarkusDBX: hilighta mig om du hittar nått
<MarkusDBX> einand: just nu lutar det åt att ledsamt vänta på fler cubieboards. Jag vill bygga en nas, och därför ha sata. Det går att köra debian på en del nasar, men en mer standard arm-arkitektur känns trevligare.
<bamsefar> MarkusDBX: Varför inte en Atom istället?
<Barre> HeMan: som vanligt så uttalar jag mig snabbare än jag borde, jag läste inte länken....
<einand> MarkusDBX: tror du att du får prestanda då?
<einand> vad kostar ett cubieboard?
<Barre> HeMan: så svaret är både ja och nej, måste testa om det fungerar som jag tänkt mig :)
<MarkusDBX> bamsefar: för att jag vill ha en riktigt liten dator. Den ska bara backa upp saker, långsamt. så prestanda är inte av vikt. Sen är det kul att leka med arm också.
<MarkusDBX> cubieboard kostar $49 ..  c:a 300kr
<Barre> HeMan: det fungerade inte som jag vill, bara om jag skickar en lista istället för en boolean... konstigt nog...  jag får nog lösa det med en global variabel
<HeMan> Barre: naj! bara returvärden! funktionell programmering ftw! inga tillståndsvariabler!
<HeMan> ...sa han utan att ha en aning om innebörden
<Barre> HeMan: men skit ner dig....
<HeMan> Barre: done!
<Barre> HeMan: jag kanske attackerar detta på fel sätt..
<Barre> HeMan: jag har en thread som jag vill kontrollera från main-thread, bara kunna skicka en sant/falskt värde till
<einand> så, köpt en extra degikerad
<HeMan> Barre: ok
<HeMan> Barre: har du den koden med på github?
<Barre> HeMan: nope, inte nu.....
<Barre> HeMan: jag sitter och funderar på hur det bästa sättet borde vara att göra detta på
<HeMan> nej, jag jobbar inte på https://www.facebook.com/pages/South-Pole-Studio-Pole-dance-classes/342170072486112?ref=stream
<HeMan> det är ett annat South Pole jag jobbar på
<Coffe> tssss
<Coffe> grind it baby
 * Barre is lost in translation
 * ehlu is on a train, fuck sj!
<Barre> SJ AB.. blir vadå baklänges ;P
<ehlu> Hahaha :P
<ehlu> http://www.expressen.se/kvp/polisen-soker-karlek-pa-alla-hjartans-dag/
<ehlu> hahaha
<ehlu> 5. Låt bli att begå brott imorgon. (Det finns inget bättre sätt att säga "I love you" till polisen).
<ehlu> 6. Om du inte kan låta bli och du känner dig tvungen att begå brott imorgon se då till att du lämnar lite DNA eller fingeravtryck på brottsplatsen. (Ett bra sätt att säga till polisen, "jag älskar er men jag vågar inte ta första steget, kan du inte söka upp mig istället?")
<ehlu> Hahaha :D
<Screedo> godkväll
<johanbr> speakman: jag använder latex rätt mycket
<johanbr> MarkusDBX: Seagate Goflex Net har två USM-slots
<johanbr> men den kan vara lite svår att få tag på
<johanbr> det var med den som jag fick 44 meg/sek över samba, så den funkar riktigt bra som NAS
<SterkaSor> nya ubuntu 12.04.2 är ute :)
<SterkaSor> med 3.5 kärnan
<SterkaSor> intressant
<SterkaSor> nya LTS verkar vara vettig :)
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> provade kde
<Peyam> inget för mig
<Peyam> allt för många menyer
<Philip5> smaken är som baken
<SterkaSor> Philip5: tjenis :)
<Philip5> tjena
<SterkaSor> Philip5: ubuntu 12.04.2 :P ute
<Philip5> står inte i att installera någon ny burk
<SterkaSor> :=)
<Peyam> Philip5: tkte att den var riktigt förvirrande
<Philip5> Peyam: vanesak
<Peyam> sant men jobbigt
<Peyam> tog mig en timme o hita hur cutom shortcut
<Peyam> men det var snygg
<Philip5> shortcuts och annat är ju samlat i system settings
<Peyam> ja men det var inte lika lätt o lägga till nya
<Peyam> de jävla pedant-freak har suttit och gjort mappar för allt
<Peyam> Philip5: var hittar man  fina conky?
<Peyam> nu har jag en fin conky
<Peyam> Philip5: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/07/install-conky-hardy-in-ubuntulinux.html
<Peyam> va tks
<Peyam> realubot: händeR?
<SterkaSor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/12.04.2
<realubot> Peyam: Hemligt.
<Peyam> realubot: vad säger pernilla ?
<realubot> Peyam: HÃ¥ll i dig nu.
<realubot> Peyam: "Min urringning på min klänning var helt sjuk enligt mig så jag var lite rädd att ett bröst skulle hoppa ut haha."
<realubot> Peyam: Det går hett till hos Wahlgrens.
<Peyam> tkr Kissie e more awesome
<Peyam> finns ngn diskrensning funktion som på windows?
<einand> vi var precis lika rädda, tänk vilken hemsk syn
<realubot> Hemsk syn? Gillar du inte bara bröst einand ?
<Peyam> tkr kissie ser bra ut
<Peyam> har inget emot platstik operationer. eller hur realubot
<realubot> Nja, plastikopeationer är fejk.
<Peyam> fejk e ju bra
<Peyam> http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/23830_1263422587606_1341276_n.jpg realubot
<Peyam> jag har gjort d sj
<Peyam> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wS23-tJHURE realubot
<Peyam> join #math
<SterkaSor> The Pirate Bay Away From Keyboard <<--- sett någon?
<Peyam> jag
<Peyam> så fort den kom ut
<Peyam> " vi säger inte irl. vi tkr internet är verkligen därför säger vi away from keyboard"
<Peyam> fast jag vet att du inte ville ha min åsikt :)
 * SterkaSor ser nu
<maxjezy> skitfilm
<maxjezy> hoppas dom åker in på kåken alla!
<SterkaSor> maxjezy: :) jaja då lär du dela cell med dem
<SterkaSor> majoriteten av internet användare fildelar så de kanske ska ha en stor cyber-cell :P
<maxjezy> SterkaSor: jag delar inget!
<maxjezy> streamar film från site's istället. det är inte olagligt
<SterkaSor> maxjezy: :) sluta ljug din finne
<maxjezy> SterkaSor: durå! svenne!
<maxjezy> dagens kids tror att allt ska vara gratis, speciellt saker som ingen förnuftig människa anser ska vara gratis.
<SterkaSor> maxjezy: :) jag var ju förr "windows-användare" så du kan ju föreställa dig. :P
<maxjezy> om dom vill ha gratisfilm kan dom väl göra egen film och lägga upp på torrent
<SterkaSor> maxjezy: :) jag är linux användare jag har ingen behov av "illegal" fildelning.
<SterkaSor> maxjezy: illegala jag gör är streama saker på tuben och fotbollsmatcher :P
<maxjezy> FIFA kommer piska dig i evig eldstad!
<maxjezy> lösningen på fildelningen är att ge alla bättre ekonomisk status så man leva livet istället för att dega framför twiligt saga breaking dawn part 2
<SterkaSor> maxjezy: dem har större problem med uppgjorda matcher, mina serie b matcher :P kollar ändå inte många på.
<maxjezy> ja menar, lönetrappan har blivit platt medans produktionstrappan är för brant
<Peyam> aldrig delat ngt
<Peyam> det e gay
<maxjezy> jo, gays delar alltid på allt.
<Peyam> hmm
<Peyam> jag vill inte åka dit
<Peyam> df
<Peyam> ja delar snus
<Peyam> och tandborste
<Peyam> och kondomer
<SterkaSor> maxjezy: :) chattar du med trollet Peyam. Ni har faktiskt likheter, men jag föredrar jag trots allt.
<maxjezy> Peyam: det bästa är att du delar med dig av allt skitsnack här med :)
<Peyam> kan ngn säga till mig vem den här otrevliga tattarjävel kom ifrån?
<Peyam> ni har inget nyttigt o säga ändå
<maxjezy> SterkaSor: jo, ni delar ju nationalitet
<Peyam> tack vare mig den här kanalen lever . det vet du maxjezy
<SterkaSor> maxjezy: jag tror inte rövhålet Peyam är kurd, säkert pers som spelar kurd.
<Peyam> du e kurdistan va?
<Peyam> din otrevliga uppsala tattarpsykotroll
<maxjezy> aj, nu ska ja kika film.
<Peyam> SterkaSor: bli medlem på min sida istället så lär du dej ngt www.kurdan.se
<Peyam> realubot: vet du ngn version på microsoft office som funkar felfritt? använt flera setup filer men funkar inte
<realubot> Peyam: Kör MS Office i Windows i Virtualbox. Det är mitt tips. I Linux är det LibreOffice som gäller.
<Peyam> nej ingen bra ide..
<Peyam> SterkaSor: du e Kurdistan. hade skrivit upp din info innan
<Peyam> SterkaSor: va fan har hänt med din Svenska. du var bättre på det innan
<SterkaSor> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTOKXCEwo_8
<Peyam> gammal
#ubuntu-se 2013-02-15
<peyam> hi
<MarkusDBX> hi
<peyam> hi
<MarkusDBX> ls
<MarkusDBX> =)
<andol> Morgens
<maxjezy> jo, morning!
<larsemil> morrn
<andol> Härligt med fredag! Inte många dagar kvar till måndag då :)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> morrn morrn
<Barre> andol: håller med dig.. det är egentligen bara de fem första dagarna efter helgen som är lite jobbiga, sen är det mycket lättare
<raj_> Hej =)
<raj_> Jag har en aningens problem med min grub
<raj_> Vägrar att starta upp windows
<raj_> som jag försöker köra dual med
<raj_> Jag får felmeddelande om EFI path
<raj_> Det fungerade felfritt när jag körde ubuntu
<raj_> sen bytade jag dist till Mint Linux
<raj_> Jag är ett riktigt blåbär vad det gäller detta och önskar hjälp
<raj_> http://pastebin.com/A9iXBf5i här är lite mer info om mina partitioner
<sireorion> Tja grabbar o tjejer. Jag har en Win 8 laptop med 1 tb hdd o jag har en partition på 200 gb som jag inte har något på.
<sireorion> kan jag installera ubuntu på den partitionen utan att förlora Win 8
<christoffer> sireorion, mmm det kan du
<sireorion> Okey hur går jag tillväga
<christoffer> ladda hem ubuntu och lägg in det på en USB sticka eller cd-skiva
<sireorion> har ubuntu 12.10 på usb sticka
<sireorion> via unetbootin
<christoffer> då är det bara att starta om datorn med stickan i
<christoffer> annars rekommenderar jag 12.04 LTS
<christoffer> kan vara lite stabilare om du inte behöver något speciellt i 12.10 versionen
<sireorion> okey då tankar jag hem den
<sireorion> men när jag installerar sen
<sireorion> hur funkar det me dual boot
<christoffer> Installationen kommer installera GRUB vilket kommer ge dig en meny varje gång du startar datorn
<christoffer> där du får välja mellan windows och Ubuntu
<sireorion> Okey. =)
<sireorion> tack christoffer  =)
<maxjezy> sireorion: det funkar som så att windows 8 laddar in först, typ nästan allt.
<christoffer> sireorion, varsågod...säg till om du får något problem
<maxjezy> sen väljer du om du vill boota in i win eller starta om datorn för linux
<sireorion> aha =)
<maxjezy> det är segt att starta linux med windows 8 i grunden
<sireorion> men x64 e den oxå LTS?
<maxjezy> sireorion: testa först med wubi, det är mitt råd.
<sireorion> Wubi?
<christoffer> maxjezy, jaha, något speciellt med windows 8 alltså?
<maxjezy> wubi är en exe-fil som gör att du installerar ubuntu i windows
<maxjezy> slipper ändra filsystem och tjaffs
<maxjezy> christoffer: japp
<sireorion> får jag me den när jag tankar ner via unetbootin
<HeMan> sireorion: men du har redan en Linux-installation va?
<HeMan> sireorion: då behöver du inte wubi
<maxjezy> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
<sireorion> ja jag har via usbstickan
<sireorion> Installtionsstorlek?
<sireorion> max 30 gb :S
<maxjezy> japp, via wubi äre 30gb
<sireorion> så jag får bara en partition på 30
<maxjezy> den installerar ju så du lätt tar bort det via kontrollpanelen
<maxjezy> det blir inga partitioner, bara en mapp i c:
<sireorion> aha =)
<sireorion> SÃ¥ det e bara ett program?
<sireorion> som emulerar Linux
<maxjezy> ja, den gör typ som en virtuell partition
<maxjezy> fast, ja, den, ja.. det fungerar som ett riktigt OS
<maxjezy> inga segheter som med virtualbox exempelvis
<sireorion> Brainfu*l
<maxjezy> jag sitter i ett operativsystem som är installerat med wubi nu
<sireorion> Ska testa detta
<maxjezy> på detta sätt kan ja lätt bara välja att boota in i 8:an och ta bort ubuntu när ja känner att jag inte behöver det längre
<maxjezy> i en eventuell framtid utan krig och där windows är gratis.
<sireorion> hehe
 * raj_ 
<coffe> när man anv libvirt å sedan vnc ,, blir ingen vidare bra upplösning .. tips/råd på vilken gfx man ska anv ?
 * Barre är våväg att bli tokig....
<maxjezy> Barre: aj.
<andol> Barre: På ett bra eller dåligt vis?
<Barre> maxjezy: mmm... :/
<Barre> andol: på ett dåligt vis... har suttit sen 8:30 idag (med en 40min lunch) och försökt göra en prestandaanalys på en array, de har loggat prestanda i 24tim och vid ett tillfälle på 35min blir 37 av 150 diskar mellan 80-100% busy. jag hittar INGEN aktivitet som genererar någon last under den tiden mot någon LUN eller någon host, inga snapshots inga kloner... ingenting... CPU i array "idlar" på 20% och ingen host-port aktivitet... börjar funde
<Barre> detta är nackdelen med virtualisering på host, nät och lagring. Det blir så vansinnigt svårt att felsöka mellan alla jävla abstraktionslager :/
<larsemil> http://larsemil.se/daladevelop-2/
<andol> Barre: Jotack
<andol> Barre: Förövrigt så ser det ut som om du fick en för lång rad klippt?
<Barre> det är möjligt.. orkar inte bry mig ;P
<maxjezy> hej larsemil, ska du ta vasaloppet?
<andol> Barre: http://scripts.irssi.org/scripts/splitlong.pl
<Barre> hur kör man CTCP accept i irrsi? :)
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> fått ett problem med conky
<Peyam> Conky: /home/peyam/.conkyrc: 40: no such configuration: 'border_margin'
<Peyam> Conky: one or more $endif's are missing
<Peyam> Conky: desktop window (1400003) is subwindow of root window (167)
<Peyam> Conky: window type - override
<Peyam> Conky: drawing to created window (0x4400001)
<Peyam> Conky: drawing to double buffer
<Peyam> Conky: can't open /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/uevent: No such file or directory
<Peyam> Conky: can't open /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state: No such file or directory
<Peyam> sh: 1: /home/peyam/.conky/scripts/ip.sh: Permission denied
<Peyam> sh: 1: /home/peyam/.conky/scripts/ip.sh: Permission denied
<Peyam> det funkade för en timme sen
<Peyam> einand: vet du va problemet e
<Peyam> fan va ni e tråkiga
<einand> nej då, vi väljer bara att skita i dig
<Peyam> skit i dej sj
<Peyam> einand: du känner dej hotad av ingenjörer?
<Peyam> realubot: einand hatar också ingenjörer som dej
<Peyam> shit
<Peyam> va konstigt
<Peyam> ändrade bakgrundbild o det funkade
<Peyam> :O
<Peyam> sjukaste jag sett
<einand> Peyam: varför tror du att jag är ingenjör?
<Peyam> sa ja aldrig
<gaisten> tror han syftade på att han själv skulle vara ingenjör
<Peyam> bortsett nu ifrån att jag e grymmaste ingenjören
<Peyam> vad har concky med background bilden o göra
<gaisten> grymmaste snackpåsen i stan iaf
<Barre> \o/      helg
<hplc> hämtade precis adobe flash player men blev förvånad över att dom inte ska utveckla för linux längre
<SterkaSor> hplc: google chrome finns för det ändamålet om du vill ha allra senaste
<hplc> lustigt att man missat detta, över ett år gammal nyhet
<SterkaSor> hplc: adobe har lovat stödja flash i linux i form av säkerhetsuppdateringar vilket borde räcka för flesta
<SterkaSor> man kommer dock inte utveckla nya funktioner osv
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> kena
<Philip5> händer ikväll då?
<swecarp> har räddat min dator
<Philip5> oj, låter dramatiskt
<swecarp> inte speciellt fick den inte att läsa grub någott var fel men det var nog en dålig anslutning till hdd
<Philip5> vilken tur att det löste sig
<swecarp> japp det hadde slutat med om instalation annars
<K350> Någon som vet hur man lägger till en ström till freetuxtv?
<realubot> Yo!
<K350> realubot: tjena!:-)
<realubot> K350: Tjena mittbena.
<realubot> K350: Blir det några barn gjorda?
<realubot> K350: Jag löste inte ditt problem tyvärr.
<K350> realubot: nä, tränar bara på att göra dom
<K350> realubot: Ja usch...jag la det där projektet på is..det gjrode mig bara j-vligt irriterad..fick ta en break
<K350> realubot: leker med freetuxtv, trevligt progrma faktiskt. Men det är till att åf in de kanale rman vill ha...
<realubot> Mm, inte så enkelt faktiskt.
<realubot> Jag grejade lite men fick ingen ordning på det.
<K350> realubot: Mm, mitt problem var/är att det blri oliak resultat beroende på vilket verktyg jag anävnde..superskumt
<realubot> K350: Jag vet.
<coffe> undrar om jag lyckas med dd ut min disk .. krympa den med gparted å trycka in på en ny ssd
<realubot> K350: Det är väl något som gör att när du kör det i skript så blir output annorlunda än när du kör det direkt i prompten.
<realubot> coffe: Varför skulle det inte lyckas? Eller chansar du utan backup?
<K350> realubot: jo, men jag fick aldrig något klur på det...
<coffe> realubot,  har ju orginal disken kvar.. men ssd är mindre än den gamla disken
<K350> Finns det något program för att se svensak tv kanaler?
<K350> freetuxtv hade bara öppna kanalen och något annat dito.
<einand> alltså hitta denna Peyam till kanalen?
<realubot> einand: Vad har du emot Peyam nu då?
<realubot> K350: Du menar typ svtplay, tv3play o.s.v?
<K350> realubot: njae, jag tänkte mig något där jag inte behöver använda en webbrowser.
<_Trullo> xbmc funkar väl för svenska kanaler?
<einand> då vart man flintis igen
#ubuntu-se 2013-02-16
<K350> e
<maxjezy2> tror ni ubuntu mobil kommer funka på nexus galaxy?
<Screedo> god morgon
<Barre> morrn
<maxjezy> jojo, morrn morrn
<Screedo> allt väl?
<maxjezy> ja, försöker bara få min mobil att synas i kubuntu
<maxjezy> självrå?
<Screedo> jo, knallar på
<maxjezy> oj, verkar som jag kan installera ubuntu phone på min nexus trots allt redan nu
<Screedo> :)
<Skogsmull3n> hej
<Skogsmull3n> någon som har tips på något man kan göra i ubuntu (är nybörjare typ)
<markus___> man kan surfa på internet
<markus___> man kan lista filer
<markus___> man kan byta bakgrundsbild
<markus___> typ det
<christoffer> Skogsmull3n, du kan installera Bootchart och mäta starttiden för uppstart
<christoffer> http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/measure-your-ubuntu-systems-boot-performance-with-boot-chart/
<christoffer> har alltid glömt bort det vid fräsch installation men intressant att ha när man efter 2 - 3 månader tycker att det börjar ta för lång tid att starta datorn
<christoffer> då kan man enkelt jämföra bootchart från nyinstallation med en när det går långsamt och hitta vilka program som tar för lång tid på sig vid uppstart
<christoffer> Skogsmull3n, http://georgovassilis.blogspot.se/2011/05/speeding-up-ubuntu-1104-boot-time.html där är en som har gått all-in på att optimera
<christoffer> :D
<realubot> christoffer: Jag har inga problem med boot-tid på en stationär dator men på en laptop är det ju viktigt med kort stattid.
<realubot> Däremot så är det ju helt passivt kyld och knäpptyst dator som gäller nästa gång jag ska köpa en stationär dator.
<realubot> Så att datorn kan stå och gå 24/7 utan att man märker av den. Det kallar jag kort boot-tid!
<christoffer> Nja, har en sådan server men vill faktiskt kunna stänga av allt här hemma.
<christoffer> Därav har jag börjat prioritera boot time även på stationära
<Loofy> Någon som har koll på vart man kan rapportera en bugg för Steam, Counterstrike?
<MarkusDBX> realubot: med dom flesta sandforces ssds så bootar ubuntu på under 20sec om man har ny cpu.
<realubot> MarkusDBX: Ok.
<maxjezy> är det någon som testat ubuntu till telefon?
<ePax> maxjezy, Vad är det?
<maxjezy> ePax: det är ett nytt operativsystem till mobiltelefoner
<maxjezy> smartphones
<maxjezy> ubuntu lite likt android i upplevelsen, finns videos på youtube
<maxjezy> men det verkar vara begränsat till få devices nu
<ePax> Gjorde precis klart ett skript som funkar med gammu och tele2 usb modem :D soft... nu kan jag uppdatera servern med sms :D Teh 5hit :D
<ePax> maxjezy, SÃ¥g typ en "prototyp" funkade som en prototyp :D super seg :D
<maxjezy> ePax: aha, ja man kanske ska vänta lite
<ePax> Men jag ser fram emot en mobil med ubuntu :D
<maxjezy> såg iaf att det ska finnas till nexus galaxy, vilket jag skaffa igår
<maxjezy> hade varit kul att testa, men kan man alltid återställa till original?
<ePax> det borde man kunna
<ePax> installera om mobilen bara
<maxjezy> man läser ju ofta om varningar med att roota och tjaffsa.
<maxjezy> verkar vara en generell kultur emot att noobs ska göra sånt
<ePax> Det beror på vad man vill ha ut från mobilen... jag tycker inte att jag är i behöv at varken roota min samsung s3 eller htc one s
<maxjezy> ssshhh!
<maxjezy> realubot: tjena
<Peyam> skitlåtar som går vidare alltid
<Peyam> va fan
<David-A> just nu på tv "Jordens undergång - Delete" TV5 20:00-22:35. (långfilm så ny att den inte finns på tpb eller imdb.) Vad ÄR det för skrivbordsmiljö i deras datorer?
<maxjezy> säkert något fejkat
<maxjezy> ser inte på tv nu så vet ej men ofta äre bara något hitt på i film
<tobbe_> skulle nog gissa på detsamma... brukar köra fejk OS/GUI i filmer/serier
<David-A> Varför skulle ett skynet-liknande AI vilja föröka sig i ett fejkat OS? Det stämmer inte.
<andol> Precis, varför visa ett riktigt OS i bild utan att få betalt för det? :)
<tobbe_> ngn av er som lekt med objective-c?  fick en nybörjarbok av min svåger... har aldrig programmerat innan, men ngt måste man ju börja med ;)
<maxjezy> jag uppfattar ofta film på två sätt, antingen är det i en paralellt universum eller så är det total realism och då äre svårt att ha en allt för utspökad story, det falerar snabbt då en händelse av megnetyd skulle bli offentlig av media, sci fi däremot är ofta framtiden och därför används knappast windows 98 eller ubuntu 10.10 i dessa filmer utan hittpå.
<maxjezy> tex, batman filmer är hittpå, dvs, inte i detta universum.
<maxjezy> hade batman funnits, hade vi läst om det i tidningarna.
<maxjezy> och så som ja tänker, tänker stora filmskapare
<maxjezy> att fejka ett operativsystem är ju dessutom busenkelt med dagens programvara och datorer
<maxjezy> man kan jämnföra med tiden då inte skärmar och dator operativsystem var lika vanliga i film, på den tiden simulerade man effekten av något smart och elektroniskt genom blinkande lampor
<maxjezy> dessa lampor var knappast programmerade i större skala utan var väl on/off och någon från smink fick flippa knappar
<maxjezy> håller intresset på att sjunka i sverige för linux?
<tobbe_> har det någon gung funnits intresse för linux i sverige......
<tobbe_> är 30 bast, lever i en teknikvärld... inga av mina vänner kör eller har kör linux... tror dock fortf att marknaden för linux i sverige är och kommer vara liten även framöver
<maxjezy> förr var det upp mot 120 pers i kanalen
<maxjezy> jag har en konspirationsteori angående vikiliiks, anyone intresserad?
<maxjezy> sverige vill inte agera mot usa, därför iscensätter sverige en "historia" om brott, så får han fly med hjälp av sveriges skydd, och usa kan inte tvinga sverige att lämna ut honom eller liknande.
<maxjezy> sverige slipper stå till svars inför det svenska folket.
<maxjezy> win win.
<maxjezy> finns det någon vaken som kan hjälpa mig om jag har frågor om att ansluta android till kubuntu, inget händer.
<maxjezy> förutom att en meny dyker upp på mobilen, datorn reagerar inte på något av alternativen
<tobbe_> ska finnas ngn guide på nätet har jag för mig
<johanbr> maxjezy: vad säger "dmesg |tail" efter att du kopplat in mobilen?
<johanbr> och det är via usb-sladd, gissar jag?
<maxjezy> jepp
<maxjezy> ska se efter
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/39767
<maxjezy> jag har blurrat serialnumbers, säg till om de är viktiga för dig för att utläsa problem
<maxjezy> johanbr: vad tror du, går han att rädda?
<maxjezy> vet inte annars hur jag ska få ut mina filmer ur mobilen, wifi och liknande känns som att sänka säkerheten.
<tobbe_> tanka upp de till molnet, hämta därefter ner de på datorn?
<maxjezy> känns som en omväg, även fast teknologin är bra för att nå vida världen känns den överflödig i hemmet, jag sysslar med privata data och vill inte ha de i rymden på någon aliens server.
<maxjezy> eller piraternas plajja
<tobbe_> minneskort?
<maxjezy> har inget, mobilen har 16 gb inbyggt.
<tobbe_> har inte din android USB OTG?... bara koppla in ett usb minne och föra över
<maxjezy> nej, antagligen inte
<tobbe_> ok
<maxjezy> jag kan inte smartphones och linux allt för bra
<maxjezy> om de inte funkar out of box lixom
<tobbe_> skicka de i ett mail
<maxjezy> för stor datamängd, filer upp mot 1gb osv.
<tobbe_> ok
<maxjezy> använder den som filmkamera då den har fullHD
<tobbe_> ja då vet jag inget tyvärr... ör själv allt via molnet
<tobbe_> kör*
<maxjezy> jag är lite, anti molnkultur.
<David-A> maxjezy: sunt förhållningssätt. enligt filmen kan man inte lita på nåt som är kopplat till eller via internet eller mobilnätet.
<David-A> maxjezy: själv använder jag inte kort.
<johanbr> maxjezy: aha, det är en galaxy nexus...
<johanbr> nyare android-telefoner använder MTP och inte USB mass storage
<johanbr> tyvärr har MTP inte speciellt bra stöd i ubuntu
<maxjezy> installerade något, och testade i en annan filhanterare
<maxjezy> då funkar det, jag ser enheten där
<johanbr> maxjezy: vilken ubuntuversion är det?
<tobbe_> är inte ens ngt bra stöd för N9 i ubuntu vad jag vet och då kör den ändå linux ;)
<maxjezy> men inte i dolphin
<maxjezy> Kubuntu
<maxjezy> 12.10
<maxjezy> jaja, problem löst
<maxjezy> bara att det inte funkar i dolphin
<johanbr> maxjezy: du kan prova installera kio-mtp härifrån: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental
<maxjezy> PCmanFM
<maxjezy> den funkar det ifrån
<maxjezy> tror du det ger stödet till dolphin filhanteraren johanbr
<johanbr> om det funkar som det är tänkt, ja
<morpa1> Har ni kollat upp steamrean nu då? Köpte en hel bunt. Kul att det börjar lossna med gaming på linux
<maxjezy> johanbr: tackar, direkt när jag installerade dök den upp i panelen som en sexig liten enhet.
<maxjezy> det ger lite error på mtp protokollet men copieringen går igenom iaf verkar det som.
<realubot> maxjezy: Lugna dig.
<maxjezy> kan ja lätt blocka en hel sida att få åtkomst till min dator?
<maxjezy> och att man inte kan besöka den via min dator
<maxjezy> ja vill inte att min dator ska användas för facebookande
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, det kan du. Du kan peka om facebook.com i host eller vad filen heter.
<realubot> maxjezy: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/09/ubuntu-tips-block-websites-ubuntu-hosts-file/
<maxjezy> ordnade det med webläsaren och ett plugin istället
<maxjezy> lättare att sätta kontrollera så
<realubot> Peka om sidan till en annan istället. Det är ju roligare ...
<realubot> maxjezy: Peka om facebook.com hit: https://antifacebookassociation.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/anti-facebook-association-wallpaper.jpg
<maxjezy> då fattar ju tanten att ja ligger bakom
<maxjezy> nu kan ja skylla på mina allt för tunga säkerhets rutiner
<realubot> http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2011/10/richard-stallman-glad-steve-jobs-is-not-around-anymore/
<SterkaSor> realubot: :) old news
<realubot> SterkaSor: Ja ja.
<SterkaSor> realubot: :) hur mår du? har du sett itmannen något?
<realubot> SterkaSor: Nope. Jag har inte sett honom sedan han blev bannad här.
<realubot> itmannen finns på Facebook men där finns inte jag.
<SterkaSor> realubot: blev han bannan medan jag var börta?
<realubot> SterkaSor: Hur är det med dig då?
<realubot> SterkaSor: Jag tror det. Minns inte men det var länge sedan han blev bannad nu.
<SterkaSor> realubot: varit små krasslig nu 2 veckor. inte roligaste men man lever.
<realubot> SterkaSor: Vad har hänt?
<SterkaSor> realubot: :) ja du envis förkylning och annat sköj
<SterkaSor> realubot: hur går det med ubuntu? kör du fortfarande unity eller är det annan DE/VM?
<gaisten> är det peyam som är itmannen eller?
<realubot> SterkaSor: Jag kör Lubuntu.
<realubot> SterkaSor: Kör endast Ubuntu i vbox.
<realubot> SterkaSor: Jag tycker Ubuntu är lite segt.
<SterkaSor> realubot: lubuntu är inte pjåkig.
<realubot> gaisten: Nope.
<realubot> gaisten: Det är olika personer.
<realubot> SterkaSor: Jag gillar att gränssnittet är snabbt.
<SterkaSor> realubot: det är den definitivt
<realubot> SterkaSor: Vad kör du själv
<realubot> ?
<SterkaSor> realubot: fortfarande mageia. dock finns det en del program jag behöver framöver och källkoden är inte öppen för den. så det blir antingen buntu 13.04 eller arch-baserad något.
<SterkaSor> men som dist är mageia toppen
<David-A> nyss på tv "Från Star Wars till Avatar" Kunskapskanalen 23:00-23:55. Om utvecklingen av digital filmteknik m bl a George Lucas. (repris fr sön & ons)
<realubot> David-A: Se där.
<johanbr> maxjezy: låter bra :)
<realubot> David-A: Vad säger du om det här då:
<realubot> David-A: "Jag satt precis och tittade på Melodifestivalen. Och nu börjar jag fan undra vad det är som händer med svenska folket?!?!?!"
<realubot> Var är einand? Han är ju inte ens online?
<realubot> Är han sjuk?!?
<David-A> realubot: Rösta dom fel? (alltså svenska folket som det händer nåt med)
#ubuntu-se 2013-02-17
<realubot> David-A: Japp. Fel låt vann.
<David-A> det är rätt ofta så, att många, de flesta, tycker så. när man sen röstar om vilken som egentligen är rätt låt så blir det fel låt igen.
<Philip5> jahapp
<David-A> Philip5: hej, har du suttit där o varit tyst i flera timmar!
<Philip5> pysslat
<David-A> jo, en del tror ju att det finns viktigare saker än chat (saker som twitter och wikipedia)
<Philip5> bygger paket till ubuntu
<David-A> oh, tänk, det kan faktiskt vara viktigare än chat, kanske.
<realubot> Det börjar bli dags för er att gå och lägga er nu.
<David-A> realubot: det har du rätt i.
<David-A> gonatt
<realubot> God natt.
<huttan> morron =)
<Screedo> god morgon
<andol> Morgens
<Screedo> allt väl?
<andol> Jorå
<andol> Själv då?
<Screedo> jodå
<Screedo> sitter och ircar med kaffekoppen i handen så :)
<tobbe_> morrn morrn
<maxjezy> hur börjar man en ny fräsch dag om inte med låten "fresh day" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4cKhNBZdBM
<Whiskey> någon som är extremt bra på terminal emulatorer?
<tobbe_> maxjezy: en ny fräsh dag börjas med kaffe :P
<tobbe_> fräsch* ;)   för lite kaffe än
<maxjezy> kaffe bara förtär en
<tobbe_> ääh... kaffe är ett måste
<tobbe_> började dricka kaffe som 13åring, det sätter sina spår ;)
<maxjezy> jo, vet flera som är helt fast i kaffedrickandet, det verkligen sätter begränsningar i deras livssituationer
<maxjezy> ingen kaffe = ingen aktivitet
<maxjezy> och att behöva gå iväg flera gånger om dagen för att ta sig en kaffe
<maxjezy> griniga och kan fan inte sitta stilla utan
<tobbe_> skapar ju ett visst behov...
<tobbe_> klarar mig dock hyffsat att vara från kaffe dagtid... men ej på morgonen, spec ej tidiga sådana
<maxjezy> jo, jag är glad att ja slutade med kaffe i tidig ålder
<maxjezy> det är ju väldigt individuellt, antar det är beroende genetiken som avgör mycket hur man reagerar utan
<tobbe_> kör "budbil" i 12h... så har ej kaffe framför mig precis om dagarna
<maxjezy> en kan klättra på väggarna, andra känner knappt något
<tobbe_> så sant... individuellt som sagt
<tobbe_> får oftast väldig påtaglig huvudväek utan koffein
<maxjezy> jo, det är vanligt
<maxjezy> jag kräks och får ont i magen av kaffe, och får ont i leder och svettas.
<tobbe_> plus att jag ej kommer överens med tangenterna vid för lite koffeinintag haha
<tobbe_> oj, såpass.... ja då förstår jag att du slutade
<tobbe_> har bara 3 laster .... kaffe, snus och teknik haha
<maxjezy> oj, de va inte många
<maxjezy> själv är man väl syndens bärare
<tobbe_> tell me
<maxjezy> godsaker, rök, mat, internet, film
<maxjezy> allt ihop med en osund livsstil
<tobbe_> det enda sambon e irriterad på e mitt mobilintresse... bytade ofta mobil en till två ggr/månad innan... dock lugnat mig nu hha
<maxjezy> mobiler är ingenting ja bryr mig om riktigt
<tobbe_> ja det där med osund livsstil försöker man bli av med, fast inte så löätt när de flesta lediga dagarna/nätterna spenderas framför en dator ;)
<tobbe_> har dock lagt av med skitmat som burgare, pixxa kebab o sånt.... alltid ngt
<tobbe_> vad fan e det med mitt tangentbord....... jävla PB-maskin
<maxjezy> oh, finaste maten
<maxjezy> fast man ska göra den själv
<maxjezy> en god hamburgare hemma är nice
<tobbe_> tangenterna måste sitta annerlunda mot min macbook ;)
<maxjezy> fast, man äter ofta 4-8 st åt gången
<tobbe_> hemmagjord mat e bäst
<tobbe_> nä nu kallar frugan.... dags att ge den lille käk.....
<tobbe_> *gone*
<maxjezy> käk så här dags?
<maxjezy> ja, varför inte..
<maxjezy> hur länge håller fläskkött i frysen?
<tobbe_> maxjezy: tills det blir gammalt ;)
<maxjezy> det lägger dynamik i nuet
<maxjezy> gudstjänst på svt2 nu, en predikare pratar om när columbus kom till amerika och träd. som om columbus var först att komma och upptäcka amerika
<maxjezy> myt.
<maxjezy> om jag ligger i en mapp och har ett program ja vill starta
<maxjezy> va skriver jag?
<maxjezy> har cd:at mig in i program-mappen, där programmet ligger
<andol> ./program
<maxjezy> ./blender: error while loading shared libraries: libGLEW.so.1.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<maxjezy> gah, så finns inte libGLEW bla bla
<maxjezy> för försöka snickra ihop detta
<maxjezy> vilket inte gick så bra
<maxjezy> booting windows.
<maxjezy> nehepp, funka inte där heller
<andol> maxjezy: Kör du Ubuntu 12.04 så skulle jag installera libglew1.6. Med 12.10 kan det dock bli lite lurigare, då det där verkar vara libglew1.8 som är packeterat istället.
<andol> Annars så tycker jag det ser ut som om blender finns att installera via pakethanteraren? Fast är det en för gammal version så finns det ju alltid möjligheten att kompilera senaste versionen själv, och på så vis se till att det binds mot rätt version utav libglew etc.
<Barre> och om man inte orkar/kan/vill kompliera själv så letar man upp en ppa och installerar därifrån
<maxjezy> andol: sorry, försvann i blender
<maxjezy> det är så att jag hade rendan rätt version installerad, en senare som inte behöver dessa libbar
<maxjezy> hade bara glömt ställa in det på experimental stadiet
<maxjezy> eftersom blender kommer med ny version allt för ofta äre omöjligt att hålla på och kompilera, jag drar ner testbuilds från deras sida och kör de ur mapparna som de är , byter ut de när något nytt dykt upp
<maxjezy> det som finns i ubuntus pakethanterare är bara gammalt
<maxjezy> soundcloud är ju nice, finns massa nice musik
<Screedo> är det mycket meck att joina en ubuntu server i en windows 2008 R2 domän?
<Guest81456> realubot: jag är vist online
<realubot> einand: Jaha. Du gömmer dig bakom ett fejknick.
<einand> netsplit eller nått som slängt ut mig till quest
<Nemo-111> hej någon här som vet något om detta fel medelande när jag startar weechat i terminalen:
<Nemo-111> WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /run/user/chris/keyring-Ktb00t/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<Nemo-111> har hittat info på nätet som antyder att där är problem med keyring på Lubuntu men lyckas inte lösa det
<maxjezy> går det i teorin att hämta datorkraft för tex gpu eller cpu genom molnet/nätet?
<maxjezy> så man kan ha typ, virtuella drivrutiner som simulerar ett grafikkort
<andol> Nemo-111: Vet du ifall du kör gnome keyring?
<maxjezy> eller något annat flummigt?
<Nemo-111> kör Lubutu 12.10
<Nemo-111> andol: Nej
<andol> Nemo-111: Nej, som att du inte vet, eller Nej som att du inte kör det?
<Nemo-111> har lekt med linux tidigare och nyss installerat Lubuntu så har bara basic kunskap
<Nemo-111> Nej som i inte vet :)
<andol> Nemo-111: Tja, vi kan ju börja med att se ifall du har programmet installerat eller ej
<Barre> maxjezy: är det i samband med blender? isådant fall kan du skicka ut rendringingar i "molnet".. exempelvis här http://www.blendercloud.net/
<andol> dpkg --get-selections | grep -Eiq "gnome-keyring\s+install" && echo Ja || echo Nej
<Nemo-111> svar: ja
<Nemo-111> andol: Jag kan till lägga att jag provat med: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/1077289
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1077289 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 12.04 missing libpam-gnome-keyring" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<maxjezy> Barre: men om man i teorin vill köpa datorkraft till en väldigt seg dators
<maxjezy> skulle detta inte gå? i teorin
<maxjezy> om man skapar program för det
<maxjezy> krypterad tor teknologi liknande rendering, allt sker i ett stort nätverk av supersnabba datorer i kylda lokaler
<andol> Nemo-111: Se ifall du har något nyckelliknande igång då: ps aux | grep -i keyring | grep -v grep
<maxjezy> vore sexigt om man kunde köpa sig såna tjänster
<Nemo-111> chris     1315  0.0  0.2 389660  8636 ?        SLl  10:34   0:00 /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --start --components=ssh
<Nemo-111> chris     2530  0.0  0.0  67384  2472 ?        S    11:41   0:00 /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --start --foreground --components=secrets
<maxjezy> Barre: i tex det fallet du tipsa om, blendercloud, då är man begränsad till versionsnummer av blender
<maxjezy> denna kraft ska vara mer odefinierad, som ett grafikkort.
<maxjezy> inte bara för ett program eller en version av program
<maxjezy> löser man detta och sätter upp en hypersnabb farm kan man nog tjäna pengar
<andol> Nemo-111: Hmm, osäker på varför den kör i förgrunden istället för i bakgrunden. Har inte riktigt koll på de pusselbitarna i huvudet för att kunna vara till bidra mer, nu när det uppenbara är uteslutet.
<einand> maxjezy: hum.. låter intresant
<Nemo-111> okej
<Barre> på något sätt måste ju denna "farm" programeras att göra det du vill att den skall köra, svårt att se användningsområdet eftersom det är batch-orienterade processer som skulle passa bäst, latancy är nog för hög för generell CPU
<andol> Nemo-111: Hursom så innebär det felmeddelandet inte mer än att weechat inte kommer kunna använda sig utav hela alt. delar utav gnome-keyrings funktionalitet. Hurtillvida det är ett problem eller ej beror på i vilken omfattning du vill ha inloggningsuppgifter etc i weechat skyddade.
<Nemo-111> okej hmm :/
<einand> Barre: fast, latency problemet lösers ju genom att man har väldigt stora jobb
<Nemo-111> andol: har inga inloggningsuppgifter där så då är det ok för tillfället?
<Barre> einand: som jag skrev
<einand> Barre: rendera filmer, borde vara ett sådant jobb som går utmärkt på den lösningen
<andol> Nemo-111: Helt okej
<Barre> einand: precis, som jag skrev
<Nemo-111> andol: tusen tack för hjälpen :) lär mig mer och mer om linux för varje dag, ju mer man anvönder det så :P
<Nemo-111> använder*
<andol> Nemo-111: På tal om att lära sig saker, ifall det inte redan är bekant så kan du ju roa dig med att luska ut vad som hände i den där långa raddan som svarade Ja eller Nej beroende på ifall du hade gnome-keyring installerat eller ej.
<Nemo-111> andol: hmm ja grep har jag sett tidigare har använt det på text i filer för att hämta text bitar
<Nemo-111> men som jag förstår så kollade du med det om filen fans?
<andol> Nemo-111: Tja, det generellt intressanta är ju möjligheten att "pipea" output från ett program till ett annat. Vad "dpkg --get-selections" gör är att det listerad installerade programpaket, som jag mycket riktigt sedan använde grep för att kolla ifall gnome-keyring fanns med i listningen.
<andol> Nemo-111: Sen hade vi även kompontent att program skickar olika slutkoden beroende på ifall de lyckas (slutkod 0) eller misslyckas (slutkod > 0), vilket var det jag sedan utnyttjade för att få ett Ja eller Nej beroende på ifall grep hittat keyringen eller ej
<Nemo-111> aaa okej skall ta en titt på de komandona tack!
<Nemo-111> andol: jag behöver lära mig mer så jag kan felsöka bättre själv :)
<morgan_A> exit
<Peyam> hej
<ben72> tjena
<Fredrik> Hej Svejs
<einand> d
<Peyam> va händer?
<hplc> om man ska hjälpa någon, om båda kör windows så finns ju "fjärrhjälp", men finns det nåt som är typ liknande "standard" i unix världen?
<hplc> VNC är ju ganska likt, men finns ju inte med som standard, och att be någon sätta upp VNC när det är just den personen som ju bad om hjälp blir ju lite bakvänt
<Barre> hplc: i ubuntu är (så vitt jag vet) vnc default och installerad. Det kallas helt enkelt för "remote desktop".    Men någon standard finns inte, vilket är bra tycker jag, oftast så klarar men ju göra allt via en terminal och ssh, men krävs dekstop är det vnc (eller remote desktop som ubuntu kallar det9
<Barre> nu när jag tänker efter så kan det mycket väl vara så att det är gnome som har remote desktop, detta torde betyda att det är mer elle rmindre standard så länge du kör gnome d.v.s =)
<swecarp> teamwiver finns ju till linux
<hplc> mm fast en bekant ringde nyss och bad om råd för att i teamviewer tappade hjälpande parten musen, och då blev det tvunget med omstart sa han
<hplc> och efter en halv dag med förlorad muspekare undrade han om jag hade nåt råd att ge
<swecarp> ok det har jag inte råkat utför
<hplc> lite fundersam, professionell support i linux?, vad används då?
<hplc> folk som har det som yrke är skumma, dom säger aldrig vad dom jobbar med, för "då blir det bara en massa frågor", men dom har valt att ha frågor som yrke
<Barre> vad menar du?
<Screedo> godkväll
<ben72> teamviewer har funkar bra för mig både linux->linux och linux->windows
<hplc> Barre, jo, dom som har kundsupport på IT som sitt jobb...
<Barre> vad är det med dem?
<hplc> på sin fritid vill dom absolut inte erkänna att dom har det som jobb, för det blir alltid frågor, och det vill dom inte veta av, "det räcker på jobbet"
<hplc> och då undrar man lite varför dom bara vill bli "besvärade" 07-16
<Barre> det är väl rätt naturligt att bara jobba på jobbet, dessutom då man får betalt.
<MaTachi> På subredditen talesfromtechsupport såg jag en gång en tråd om hur de tyckte om släkt som under julhelgen när man är över ber en att kika på datorn osv, gratis, medan resten käkar och så.
<MaTachi> Tror det lätt blir så att man blir "tvungen" att fixa nära bekantas datorer som de själva skiter i att underhålla
<hplc> jag vet inte......om det slutar med att amatörerna tar efter proffsen och alla säger "googla på det", så kan man bara be till gud att ingen har fått jobb som tekniker på meriten "uttalat: googla på det" , "damn! hörde du? killen ett pro, han får jobbet" :p :D
<hplc> då blir ju värdet av en titel devalverad
<hplc> och dom som är duktiga och har slitit för sina certifikat och titlar blir dragna i smutsen
<hplc> om man frågar rakt ut finns det alltid "experter" och "fixare" men en tekniker håller alltid tyst, antagligen av visdom
<Peyam> hplc: kan inte se äöå som vissa skriver. va göra?
<hplc> är det nu jag ska vara tyst?
<Peyam> nej
<hplc> eller svara "googla på det"?
<tobbe_> ;)
<Peyam> svara är du snäll
<hplc> men men men, jag vill ju inte.....ööööh
<hplc> jag är oxå pro 1337 :p
<Peyam> va fan
<Peyam> det går inte
<Peyam> jag har ändrat system language till svenska
<Peyam> men ändå
<hplc> dina åäö syns i alla fall tydligt
<hplc> det blir $50 tack
<hplc> :D
<Peyam> nej inte bär MaTachi skriver
<Barre> hplc: du vet att det är möjligt att vara kund? Att faktiskt betala för hjälp? ;)
<David-A> så om kabinpersonalen på flygplanet frågar "finns det nån läkare ombord?" så kan man räcka upp handen även om man inte är läkare (men kan googla)
<hplc> Barre nej nej, jag vill ju också tjäna pengar, och eftersom det var en fråga blir det $45 tack :p
<Barre> David-A: det är jämförbart tycker du?
<David-A> på nåt plan
<Peyam> nej vi ubunt'are betalare inte för ngt
<hplc> att ge sken av att man kanske eventuellt vet svaret ger varken hjälp eller cred nej
<Peyam> MaTachi: kan du skriva äöå?
<hplc> då är ett blankt "jag vet inte" värt mer än all tystnad eller en referens till google
<tobbe_> google vet allt, kan man bara googla så är man proffs på allt :P
<hplc> det är amatörens svar
<tobbe_> jag ÄR amatör, iaf på linux;)  men tack vare google så är jag mer en systemvetare ;)
<hplc> tekniker talar icke, amatörerna hänvisar till google, alla är nöjda och belåtna för ingen behöver skämmas för ett felaktigt svar
<Peyam> nu kan ja inte äöå som tobbe_ skriver
<Peyam> vt ngn eller inte?
<Peyam> va fan e det med dej
<Peyam> jag googlar
<Peyam> säg åtminstone va jag ska skriva på google så får ja fram lösning
<hplc> Peyam, :D
<Peyam> det problemet har jag bara i pidgin
<hplc> googla på googla?
<Peyam> lägg ner
<hplc> sorry, kunde inte låta bli
<Peyam> kan du säga va ja ska göra
<MaTachi> Peyam, åäö
<David-A> hplc: jag tror aldrig jag googlat på googla förut, men nu har jag det :) tänk att engelska wiktionary beskriver det svenska verbet
<Peyam> kan inte se ngn av dem. fråga tecken alla tre
<MaTachi> Jag kör XChat, kanske det som strular
<Peyam> jag borde kunna läsa ändå
<MaTachi> Men jag ser alla andras åäö utan problem
<Barre> Peyam: du måste se till att ha UTF-8 som teckenuppsättning på din irc-klient
<Peyam> var
<Peyam> finns inget med det i preferences
<Barre> Peyam: jag ser inte din desktop, och däför vet jag inte vad du använder för program och kan således inte svara på var ;P
<Peyam> pidgin
<Barre> åå.. pidgin, kör du ubuntu?
<Peyam> xubuntu
<Barre> Peyam: account->edit account   där bör du ha en insällning som heter Encoding , kanske eventuellt måste du välja "advance".. men där någonstans bör du hitta det
<Peyam> finns inge så
<Peyam> MaTachi:  kan du skriva öåä en gång till
<Peyam> skriv nu
<Peyam> kaffe nu realubot
<tobbe_> Peyam, åäö
<Barre> Peyam: https://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Protocol%20Specific%20Questions#IRCProtocol    Accounts->your IRC account->Edit Account) and change the Encoding setting on the Advanced tab.
<Barre> nästan rätt hade jag, men du borde hittade det där
<Peyam> vad ska ja ändra den till
<Peyam> ?
<Peyam> jag råkade stänga fönstret en stund
<ePax> Någon guru på bash? Om ord 1 matchar ord-X då ska skriptet läsa ord 2, 3 och 4 och köra en exec ord2 ord3 ord 4
<Barre> Peyam: UTF-8    jag sa ju det tidigare
<Peyam> den är default på UTF-8
<Peyam> men funkar inte ändå
<Barre> Peyam: ja, då är det inte det som är problemet då
<Peyam> MaTachi:  kan du skriva äåa en gång till.
<Barre> ePax: vad menar du?
<MaTachi> Peyam, var AFK. åäö
<Peyam> Barre: Jag ändra den till Autodetect
<Peyam> MaTachi:  ja kmr snart
<Peyam> nu
<Peyam> kan du skriva en sista gång MaTachi
<MaTachi> sure åäö
<Peyam> va fan
<MaTachi> :D
<Peyam> MaTachi: vf går d inte
<Peyam> du skriver ??? va?
<MaTachi> nej
<Peyam> du skriver inte äåö?
<MaTachi> jo
<MaTachi> jag har ingen aning vad som är fel, jag är inget vidare på IRC
<Peyam> Barre: går det inte att ändra den till iso..blablablabla?
<Peyam> MaTachi: en sista sista gång
<MaTachi> åäö
<Peyam> nu jaaaaaaaaa
<MaTachi> najs, vad var fel?
<Peyam> ändrade den från UTF-8 till ISO-8859-1
<MaTachi> O_o
<Peyam> det funkar ju när man skriver i html
<Peyam> Visste ni att Janet LEon är ursprungligen iransk?
<Peyam> och skyll allt på blattar!
<MaTachi> Aldrig hört talas om människan
<Peyam> sångerskan
<Peyam> hon var med i melodyfestivalen men åkte ut tidigt
<Peyam> hon e såååå jävla fin
<Peyam> perfekt
<MaTachi> okay, tittar inte på det
<Peyam> MaTachi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_UlSnxC2HM
<MaTachi> Peyam, inte riktigt min typ av musik
<David-A> just nu reklam på 4 av 14 tv-kanaler
<Peyam> orka David-A
<David-A> Peyam: det blir 9:e "orka" på 7 veckor
<Peyam> borde ha sagt mer
<David-A> Peyam: men orkar inte? :)
<Peyam> typ
<Peyam> hitade ett bord
<Peyam> nu sitter ja vid den
<Peyam> fett skönt
<David-A> "hittade ett bord" är du ute o kör på publika wifin? eller har *väldigt* stökigt hemma?
<Peyam> nej det e fint hemma hos mig
<Peyam> vänta ska länka
<Peyam> David-A: http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/564054_4025258391775_2103254798_n.jpg
<Peyam> mitt gamla bord : http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/3600_3932135823769_504885733_n.jpg
<David-A> aha, hittade att "köpa", som du nu sitter vid. (det gamla ser ruggigt obekvämt ut)
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> den har ja slängt
<David-A> just nu är det åter reklam på 4 av 14 tv-kanaler, för några minuter sedan var det bara i 1 av 14
<Peyam> vem bryr sig
<Peyam> du har för mkt fritid
<Peyam> lär dig laplacetransfomera
<Peyam> vet du hur effektivare programering blir
<David-A> inte all programmering väl? vilken transform ska man använda för att snabbt hitta ett mönster (en liten bild) i en stor bild? gärna robust mot lite olika skala?
<Peyam> går att göra
<Peyam> men orka
<David-A> nu är det reklam i 5 av 14 tv-kanaler
<realubot> Ortmark verkar ju rakt igenom vettig här: http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/ortmark-om-nathatet-tycker-de-far-tala-det/
<realubot> Om näthatet.
<Peyam> näthat
<Peyam> fjortisar som bryr sig
<David-A> realubot: är du galen? ska man i social samvaro behöva tåla att folk säger åt andra att ta livet av sig, eller att de ska döda den och den, eller våldta den och den?
<realubot> David-A: Nej. Men en journalist får tåla det. För yttrandefriheten. Vad är alternativet?
<realubot> Att stänga av kommentarsfälten?
<realubot> Som tidningarn har gjort.
<realubot> Dessutom är det ju uppenbart att mång av hoten inte är på allvar.
<David-A> realubot: nej, att uppmärksamma i nätforum att det är ojust, så att de flesta tänkande människor slutar med det.
<realubot> De flesta tänkande människor har nog inte ens börjat.
<David-A> realubot: oj, tänkte inte på det...
<realubot> Det är nog bara typ 1% som skickar sådana meddelanden och dom kommer att fortsätta oavsett tilläsgelse eller ej.
<realubot> Frågan är om man ska kuva 99% för att journalister får våldtäktsmail.
<realubot> Våldtäktsmail. Årets ord i SAOB?
<David-A> realubot: i facebooktråden som uppdrag granskning kollade var det ca 1500 näthat. h&m sade att de redan hade tagit bort ca 3000 näthat. så det var ca 4500 i bara en tråd. alla kan ju inte vara totalt okänsliga. och några av de de hittade förstod att det inte var så bra och skulle bättra sig.
<David-A> realubot: för 500 år sedan slutade vi slänga matrester och bajs på gatan, och för 100 år sedan slutade vi spotta på golvet på tågen. det borde gå att civilisera nätet också.
<David-A> (fast det kanske tar 500 år)
<einand> det är nog betydligt flera än 1% som skriver sådant
<David-A> realubot: har du sett uppdrag granskning?
<einand> David-A: vi har inte alls slutat spotta på golvet på tågen, har du inte sett dagens ungar ;)
<David-A> einand: ajdå, tänkte inte på det...
<ePax> *gäsp*
<David-A> just nu är det bara reklam i 1 av 14 tv-kanaler
<realubot> David-A: Nej. Jag har inte tittat på UG.
<realubot> Frågan är hur dom ska lösa problemet? Censur?
<David-A> realubot: censur är inget bra. vi får "uppmärksamma problemet", diskutera på nätforum o i skolor.
<realubot> David-A: Problemet är ju att man inte kommer åt problemet utan censur och övervakning.
<David-A> realubot: programmet finns på svtplay några månader till: http://www.svtplay.se/video/995361/del-4
<David-A> realubot: i telefon kan man inte peka på en sak o säga "en sån där" utan man måsta säga vad man pekar på. och man ska börja med "hallå". innan telefonen uppfanns var det inte alla som visste hur man skulle bete sig och det var ovant.
<David-A> realubot: det behövdes inte censur o övervakning för att alla till slut ska göra rätt.
<David-A> realubot: i indien o sydafrika fanns många män som inte tänkte på att det de gjorde var våldtäkt. när problemet uppmärksammades o debatterades förstod många o slutade, inte för att slippa fängelse, utan för de insåg att det inte var jyst.
#ubuntu-se 2014-02-10
<larsemil> woop!
<HeMan> Morrn!
<einand> En idiot körde på mig i morse. Inga skador förutom handen när jag blev förbannad och drämde den i förarens ruta då han drog iväg. Tyvär så fick jag inget regnummer och chocken så missade jag till och med färgen på bilen. Så finns inget att göra
<Barre> HeMan: vad hette den där virtualiseringsdisten vi pratat om tidigare, jag har förlagt min bookmark
<hexabit> einand: Säkert en Windows user....
<einand> älskar hur windows skvalrar om att någon vart inne i min "privata" mapp och kollat runt
<hexabit> einand: Som körde in i dig alltså.
<Barre> HeMan: det var nog oVirt vi snackade om... eller..?
<einand> hexabit: Förstod det, skrev bara en annan mening precis samtidigt.
<HeMan> Barre: oVirt var den jag provat
<HeMan> Barre: men jag tro Coffe pratade om någon annan
<HeMan> Barre: förutom Proxmox
<Barre> HeMan: vad tyckte du om oVirt då?
<larsemil> hmm kör nfs home på 5 servrar. alltså samma .ssh. MEN på en av servrarna så tar den inte nyckeln
<HeMan> Barre: förutom att det inte gick men min nätkonfiguration så verkar det intressant
<HeMan> *med
<Barre> ohh.. HeMan, native gluster-stöd, spännande
<einand> Begärde precis ut en kopia på denna http://www.hogstaforvaltningsdomstolen.se/Om-Hogsta-forvaltningsdomstolen/Nyheter-fran-Hogsta-forvaltningsdomstolen/Provningstillstand-meddelat-i-mal-om-tv-avgift/
<einand> Tycker det är rätt bra hastighet på motorvägen
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t31/1888844_10151926866907997_1000203279_o.jpg
<propus> goddag gott folk!
<arcsky> om man har installerat en ny ubuntu server och vill migrera sina anvandare. jag tog bara passwd och shadow filen. ar det nagot mer man ska ta?
<arcsky> det gick for dem att logga in med ej sudo ..
<HeMan> arcsky: du ska inte ta med systemanvändarna
<HeMan> arcsky: bara vanliga användarna
<HeMan> arcsky: uid och gid blir beroende av i vilken ordning applikationerna installeras för systemanvändare
<HeMan> arcsky: och kopierar du passwd och groups så kan tjänster sluta funka
<maxjezy> :)
<propus> tjo!
<maxjezy> tjenis!
<maxjezy> jag har kopplat ur mitt grafikkort och alla hårddiskar
<einand> shit, jag fråga tingsrätten om det fanns andra dommar ang tv-avgiften. Fick svara nu "Bifogar dommar från 2013 och 2014"
<maxjezy> kör från ett usb live minne nu
<propus> maxjezy: why?
<maxjezy> propus: det blinka pixlar på det grafikkortet på 60 hz
<maxjezy> så sänkte jag till 30 hz
<einand> maxjezy: låter dåligt
<einand> 30Hz
<maxjezy> men det började där med efter timmar
<einand> får du inte ont i ögonen då?
<maxjezy> sedan bytte jag till 29 hz
<maxjezy> och där med efter ett tag, i vissa spel
<maxjezy> grafikkortet är väl trasigt
<maxjezy> hårddiskarna ska jag lagra för utvinning senare
<maxjezy> ska köpa nya diskar
<maxjezy> ssd
<arcsky> systemanvändar
<HeMan> utvinning?
<maxjezy> av data
<HeMan> var för inte nu?
<maxjezy> har typ 500 gb  fotografier som ska ordnas
<maxjezy> raw
<maxjezy> tar för mycket tid att göra nu
<arcsky> HeMan: systemanvändrna detssammas om root använcdare?
<maxjezy> HeMan:  de ska skickas till framkallning
<einand> någon här som jobbat med TrainExport och TrainInfo?
<HeMan> arcsky: alla som har uid under 1000 tror jag
<einand> maxjezy: sånt är jobbigt
<HeMan> maxjezy: spara inte allt för länge för diskar åldras även när dom inte används
<einand> maxjezy: jag hade också 500GB raw att sortera en gång i tiden
<maxjezy> einand: det är ångest
<maxjezy> HeMan: ska ta tag i det till våren
<einand> maxjezy: idag har jag 7TB bilder som måste sorteras
<maxjezy> einand: vad har du för shuttercount nu?
<maxjezy> 100k?
<einand> är väl runt det per månad
<maxjezy> men inte med systemkamera?
<einand> jo
<maxjezy> vad har du för pro kamera?
<einand> ;)
<einand> nä, seriöst inte kollat faktiskt, knäpper runt 50GB/mån
<maxjezy> jag gör det per vecka
<einand> med o-redigerad video så är det runt 2TB/mån
<maxjezy> video
<maxjezy> kastar mycket direkt ur kameran
<maxjezy> smartast
<einand> JApp
<einand> fast video är svårt att kasta
<maxjezy> min kamera är väl halvslut nu
<maxjezy> kan tänka mig att jag har förbrukat halva shutterns livslängd
<einand> du köpte väl den ny?
<maxjezy> jo
<einand> Nikon?
<maxjezy> jo
<einand> Då har du iaf 3 fri service på den
<einand> jag har skickat in min två gånger
<maxjezy> funderar på att byta till någon som filmar raw
<einand> Måste man göra, så att den håller lite längre
<einand> maxjezy: Canon?
<einand> 650D
<maxjezy> blackmagic eller canon
<einand> Canon kan du ju klämma ut 4K ur
<einand> fast minneskortet är för slött, så går bara filma 3-4 sekunder
<maxjezy> kanske en GH4
<maxjezy> den filmar ju 4k native
<maxjezy> utan hacks
<maxjezy> lite jobbigt med crop på sån liten sensor dock
<einand> kanske
<maxjezy> vill ha fullformat
<einand> fast frågan är vill man ha 4k på en liten sensor
<maxjezy> optiken är ju så kass, så antagligen inte.
<maxjezy> blir ju inte snyggt att zooma i digital bild heller
<maxjezy> iaf inte för film
<maxjezy> perspektivet förändras ju inte om man croppar till 1080
<maxjezy> tror canon fullformat är det bästa
<einand> väldigt mycket brus måste ju komma också
<maxjezy> jo, vid sämre förhållanden iaf
<maxjezy> har inte testat en 4k mobilkamera
<einand> vid bra också, om man har en 4k sensor som är stor som ett nålhuvud
<maxjezy> vore skoj och testa på en fin sommardag
<maxjezy> tycker samsung haft galet bra sensorer i mobilerna länge
<einand> håller jag nog inte med om, iaf inte i Galaxy modellerna. Fast kanske beror på att man är bortskäm med iPhone
<maxjezy> tycker min nexus var galet bra med kameran
<maxjezy> men skit telefon
<maxjezy> mycket bättre video än på min pentax kompaktkamera
<maxjezy> som har mycket större sensor
<maxjezy> einand: http://filmfotografen.se/
<maxjezy> det där objektivet är fasiken guld
<maxjezy> fast bländare och focus som håller sig på motvet även fast man zoomar
<einand> maxjezy: din sida?
<maxjezy> einand: aa
<einand> vad är det för objektiv?
<maxjezy> ett gammalt expert objektiv
<einand> maxjezy: varför syns bara halva sidhuvudet?
<maxjezy> 70-150
<einand> maxjezy: trevligt
<maxjezy> det ska vara så, :)
<maxjezy> einand: ser det konstigt ut tycker du?
<einand> sidan ser rätt hemsk ut
<maxjezy> haha, ja
<maxjezy> den är ju inte seriös
<maxjezy> ska sätta mig och fixa på den senare
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkosdhCOY2Y
<einand> https://www.dropbox.com/s/aa8qlkh3ms20pdv/Screenshot%202014-02-10%2014.44.18.png
<maxjezy> ska kolla igenom den och lära mig hur jag sätter upp en webstore
<einand> vad skall du sälja?
<maxjezy> objektiv
<einand> ok
<einand> vad kostar ett sådan du visa där, som håller focus
<HeMan> maxjezy: blev det något av din godisbutik?
<maxjezy> HeMan: jooorå, jag jobbar på den
<maxjezy> einand: jag betalade 150 spänn
<maxjezy> men jag har moddat det ganska mycket
<HeMan> maxjezy: ska du köra flera företag samtidigt?
<einand> på vilket sätt då?
<maxjezy> det är grejen, mina objektiv är moddade och kommer med adapter
<maxjezy> HeMan: ja, filmfotografen är egentligen ett filmföretag men säljer även utrustning
<HeMan> maxjezy: ok
<HeMan> maxjezy: lycka till!
<maxjezy> einand: har variabelt nd filter till
<maxjezy> som ja byggt själv
<einand> ok
<maxjezy> sen är det ett vad det nu heter
<maxjezy> som skyddar mot motljus
<einand> uvljus?
<maxjezy> från sidan
<einand> polaroid
<maxjezy> iaf, jag har typ alla filter som finns
<maxjezy> till det
<maxjezy> och trattar och skit
<maxjezy> optimerat för filmande
<maxjezy> einand: jag köpte en sigma nikon zoom
<maxjezy> 35-70
<maxjezy> 2.8
<maxjezy> den var trasig, bländaren stanna på 2.8
<maxjezy> men ja skruva upp den och pilla dit fjädern och satt ihop den och nu funkar den
<maxjezy> betalade 50 kr för den + en kamera på tradera
<maxjezy> riktigt bra för dokumentär film då det är en skjutzoom
<maxjezy> snabb som fasiken att hantera
<maxjezy> actiondokumentär
<einand> Zoom i film *rysa*
<maxjezy> ja, men i dokumentärt syfte så är det toppen
<HeMan> särskilt om man vill dokumentera zoom!
<maxjezy> köpte ju en zoom1
<maxjezy> nu går min dotter runt och leker reporter med den
<maxjezy> intervjuar gossedjuren
<maxjezy> galet bra ljud
<einand> funderar på zoom 4h
<einand> h4
<einand> maxjezy: så du skall börja kränga begagnade objektiv?
<propus> någon som vet av en bra linuc dist som är väldigt liten? gärna debian baserad..
<einand> propus: puppy, dock inte debian
<HeMan> propus: tiny core linux, inte heller debian-baserat dock
<einand> DSL
<propus> okej.
<HeMan> fast DSL utvecklas nog inte längre
<einand> HeMan: vet inte, verkar som det, fast ändå inte
<HeMan> einand: senaste skarpa kom 2008 och senaste RC kom 2012 så det känns lite dött
<HeMan> einand: eller, hmm, så kom den 2013
<einand> fast de uppdaterar ju med stöd för nya kärnor
<HeMan> skumt
<HeMan> TC verkar dock levande
<einand> TC är ju mindre ;)
<HeMan> var ett tag sedan jag körde TC
<HeMan> man verkar kunna köra .deb'ar nu för tiden
<hexabit> "Lucid Puppy" är väl baserad på Ubuntu om jag inte minns fel
<hexabit> Puppy 5.2.8 is the latest version of Lucid - ubuntu based. Lucid 5.2.8 is a mature, well-tested product with a nice set of usability features..
<einand> Jobba med en dålig programmerare är som att äta mat. Oavsett hur bra det är som stoppad in är det ändå bara skit som kommer ut.
<Draken> skit in, skit ut
<einand> Bra in ger också skit ut
<einand> om det är en skit som sitter i mellan
<einand> 9 minuter kvar
<Philip5> einand: hur var det? kollade du på den där nsa-grejen?
<einand> Philip5: nix, inte ännu
<Philip5> va f*n. det är coolt skit i den
<einand> inte haft tid
<Philip5> hur de använda trixade närverkskablar med inbyggda proxys för att spana på sådana som Barre
<phnom> Nån som har gjort apt-get upgrade på en ReadyNAS Duo någon gång? Jag får lite conflicts med några paket som ser netgear-aktiga ut.
<phnom> Om någon undrar så var det _inte_ en bra idé att göra apt-get upgrade på en ReadyNAS. :/
<Philip5> hehe, syntes nästan
<Philip5> jag borde nog uppdatera min openwrt vilket jag inte gjort på ett tag
<phnom> Det är ju dumt att fixa det som fungerar, men ibland så slinter man på tangentbordet :P
<SinGa> Tog bara sisådär 3-4 år innan jag började använda KDE igen
<huttan> size_t format_column(char *buf, size_t size, char *title, char *value)
<andol> Barre, HeMan, larsemil: https://code.google.com/p/avr-hardware-random-number-generation/wiki/WikiAVRentropy
<larsemil> andol: sweet!
<larsemil> nu sova!
<larsemil> gnatt!
<anonymous86> någon som e vaken ??
<Philip5> jodå
<anonymous86> funderar på att gå över till linux och ubuntu , men undrar vad fördelarna är ? mot , Kubuntu , GMOME , Redhat , blackhat , backtrack ?
<Philip5> mesta är smaksak och vana
<anonymous86> vilket är mest utvecklat ?
<Philip5> är man ny kan det ju vara bra att satsa på någon av de stora distarna som har bra communitystöd och lätt att hitta hjälp
<Philip5> alla de stora ligger nog rätt lika
<anonymous86> sitter på OSX nu o det funkar bra :)
<Philip5> ok
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVaITA7eBZE
<anonymous86> vad är dem stora fördelarna med ubuntu mot ... låt säga windows ?
<Philip5> kan vara lite som skiljer i filosofi kring om man vill ligga i framkant och kanske offra lite stabilitet eller om man vill köra sånt som är väl beprövat
<einand> IBM har tidigare sålt av delar av företaget för att kunna koncentrera sig på övrig utveckling och nyligen så avslöjades ett avtal där delar av serververksamheten ska säljas till Lenovo. Nu ryktas det också om att IBM ska sälja av företagets fabriker där de tillverkar halvledare och istället endast ha kvar design och forskningsverksamhet.
<Philip5> anonymous86: typ nått i den här stilen kanske... bl a.... http://techluminati.com/operating-systems/linux-vs-windows/
#ubuntu-se 2014-02-11
<realubot> 1. Varför har inte Google keyboard shortcuts för att nå sökresultat 1-10 (inkl. sökrutan)?
<realubot> 2. Är det någon mer än jag som stör sig på att Google använder en dynamisk Images/Videos/Shopping-menyn där alternativen byter plats med varandra?
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Jag kopplade min dvd spelare till en sata2 connector
<peyam> men ubuntu säger att den inte är installerad
<peyam> vad göra?
<totsinaprops> 3. Hur kan du fortfarande använda skiten?
<totsinaprops> Slå dig fri från fiendens tentakler.
<totsinaprops> Låt inte Google-judarna och NWO kartlägga ditt liv.
<totsinaprops> Google = NWO, i.o.f.s.
<totsinaprops> Gör som jag. Vägra ha mobiltelefon, använda något av Google (förutom YouTube som är ett praktiskt måste) o.s.v.
<totsinaprops> Vägra tala med folk som har en telefon på sig.
<realubot> Hur ökar man scroll speed i Chrome?
<realubot> totsinaprops: Vad söker du med då? Duck?
<realubot> Det låter illa att du använder youtube. Det är ju inte långt från Google Search. Du förstår väl vilken enorm möjlighet de har att kartlägga dig m.h.a. din tube-sökningar?
<totsinaprops> realubot: Du frågar mig om jag förstår det?
<totsinaprops> Gissa...
<totsinaprops> Eftersom varenda CP använder skiten är det omöjligt att undvika för att se på videor.
<madbear> wzup dawgs
<madbear> realubot: annars då?
<madbear> vridit på dygnet 10 gånger om sedan sist? jag tror att du hade en "vanlig" rytm för ett tag sedan? :D
<realubot> madbear: Jag vänder på dygnet snabbare än du hinner blinka.
<madbear> huhu, mot bussen
<madbear> brb
<realubot> madbear: Jag vaknade kl. 2-3 i natt. Det är normal dygnsrytm +/- några timmar.
<realubot> madbear: Gör som Gates. Köp en Porsche.
<realubot> Bedrövligt att det inte går att ändra scroll speed i inställnignarna i Chrome.
<realubot> Man måste installera ett tillägg. Buh!
<realubot> Och inte går det att ändra scroll speed i Linux heller vad jag förstår. Skandal!
<madbear> aha realubot
<madbear> jag vaknade oxå då
<totsinaprops> realubot: Sluta blanda in engelska, fjant.
<totsinaprops> Skärmförskjutningshastighet heter det.
<totsinaprops> Eller i värsta fall skrollhastighet.
<realubot> http://itivarden.idg.se/2.2898/1.546378/stor-patientdatabas-oroar-britter
<realubot> totsinaprops: Där får du lite mer vatten på din kvarn.
<realubot> totsinaprops: Skärmförskjutningshastighet? Det låter ju som om man vill flytta skärmen fysiskt på skrivbordet.
<realubot> Skärmen står bra där den står.
<realubot> Det är scroll speed som är för långsam i Chrome.
<totsinaprops> Att du kan använda skiten...
<totsinaprops> Bildförskjutningshastighet.
<Barre> andol: tackar för länken, den är mycket intressant och bokmärkt! =)
 * larsemil ska använda Barre som entropi
<Barre> =)
<bamsefar> :D
<maxjezy> https://www.linuxliteos.com/
<maxjezy> testade denna, riktigt bra faktiskt
<HeMan> Morrn!
<maxjezy> tjena HeMan och jussi
<maxjezy> marsupapu :)
<maxjezy> känner mig misshandlad i kroppen, har sååå ont
<marsupapu> Vad har hänt?
<marsupapu> Idrott eller öl?
<maxjezy> inget av dem, fattar inte vad som hänt
<maxjezy> ont i lederna och musklerna som sjutton
<maxjezy> kan knappt öppna händerna
<marsupapu> Ojdå
<maxjezy> http://www.psoriasisforbundet.se/psoriasisartrit/
<maxjezy> detta verkar inte helt otänkbart
<maxjezy> eftersom jag har haft problem med psoriasis tidigare
<totsinaprops> Herregud vad det finns meningslösa förbund om allt...
<marsupapu> totsinaprops: Du har inte varit i Finland :D
<marsupapu> Vi har liksom ALLA möjliga förbundena, t.ex. andningförbundet
<totsinaprops> Onkel Kånkel hade en låt om psoriasis: "Hawaiiskjorta"
<totsinaprops> Andningsförbundet :S
<totsinaprops> Marsupulami.
<totsinaprops> Var väl en leopard med jättelång svans?
<marsupapu> Förlåt mig.
<totsinaprops> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marsupilami
<marsupapu> Men jag har ju ingenting att göra med marsupilami
<totsinaprops> Bugg efter bugg som ska fixas...
<totsinaprops> Och helt omöjligt att fixa varje.
<totsinaprops> Hatar att programmera.
<totsinaprops> Vill aldrig mer skriva en rad kod.
<totsinaprops> Men det är ett nödvändigt ont...
<marsupapu> Vilket programmeringsspråk använder du?
<einand> totsinaprops: vad programmerar du?
<totsinaprops> Typ spel, och JS.
<einand> Vad för spel och JS?
<maxjezy> ja, vad för spel?
<maxjezy> är det gta 5?
<einand> hej maxjezy
<einand> hur går affärerna?
<maxjezy> tjena einand
<maxjezy> einand, jag är sjukskriven från mitt företagande idag
<maxjezy> ligger i helvita lakan och tar igen mig
<einand> :)
<maxjezy> blå himmel, sol.
<einand> bara dis här
<maxjezy> nu gick solen ned
<maxjezy> blev grått på himlen
<maxjezy> nu blev det bra med sol igen
<maxjezy> växlande molnighet
<maxjezy> granen står så grön och grann på ballkongen
<epax> Kan man simulera disk problem så att systemet går i read only mode?
<HeMan> epax: tror det ska gå göra
<HeMan> epax: i alla fall i en virtuell maskin
<epax> På vilket sätt då?
<epax> Har både kvm ovch vbox
<HeMan> epax: kolla om inte systemtap kan göra det
<epax> HeMan, Med kvm verkar man kunna göra det, såg det precis.Jag får testa det.
<huttan> moron
<ljunggren> hej
<ljunggren> mina svenska symboler har forsvunnit fron tangentbordet av nogon anledning. fungerade bra igor men nu blkir det bara ;'[
<ljunggren> non som har haft samma?
<huttan> ljunggren: http://www.wikihow.com/Change-Keyboard-Layout-in-Ubuntu
<andol> Nafallo: Hade inte du samma problem? :P
<ljunggren> huttan: jag har till och med tagit veck engelska , har bara svenska kvar och det stor SV i panelemn
<ljunggren> panelen
<huttan> ljunggren: konstigt, har du non en_US grej om du skriver: env    ?
<ljunggren> env?
<huttan> i terminalen
<ljunggren> ah
<ljunggren> w8
<ljunggren> inte vad jag ser
<ljunggren> kanske kan kora en paste
<huttan> ljunggren: ok. Då är det jobbigare. kan bero på en rad saker och jag hinner inte hjälpa. Ska va på banken om 7min
<huttan> hej
<ljunggren> hej
<ljunggren> lycka till po banken
<einand> Foggs VD tänker konstigt, eller är det bara jag?
<einand> Skillnaden i gratiserbjudandet är dock stor. Där Fogg bjöd på 1 gigabyte data per månad och simkortet fungerade i en rad länder, har HP Datapass ett maxtak på 250 MB per månad - och fungerar bara i Sverige.
<einand> Enligt företagets vd Carl-Magnus Stenberg kommer det dock inte att vara en försämring för kunderna.
<ljunggren> SÃ¥ja
<Nafallo> andol: nope, jag har fungerande composite :-)
<peyam> HEj
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> jage här
<peyam> farbror Peyam
<marsupapu> Heissan farbror  peyam
<peyam> HEj hej
#ubuntu-se 2014-02-12
<peyam> Har funderat på att ta o ladda ner blender
<larsemil> morrn
<andol> morgens
<Barre> HeMan: hörde du att jag fick igång AVR-CDC på en tiny mot en breadboard mega328P.. \o/
<totsinaprops> Har ingen aning om vad du nyss sade...
<larsemil> Barre: har du lanparty då?
<Barre> larsemil: inte direkt, men jag har USB-möjligheter på samtliga mina framtida projekt :)
<larsemil> hurra!
<Barre> minst sagt
<HeMan> Barre: missade det
<Barre> HeMan: jorå.. så att så är 're... =)
<HeMan> Barre: great!
<HeMan> Barre: men USB är ju för looneys
<HeMan> Barre: 433 MHz is tha shizzle!
<Barre> HeMan: mycket, hade lite problem med att mega328 (som går på 5V) läckte ström till tiny som går på 3.3V (p.g.a. USB spec) men det gick att fixa...
<Barre> HeMan: 433 är inte dumt, men inte till allt
<Barre> HeMan: exempelvis så är det svårt att ha 433-dongeln ansluten till datorn via 433, lite monument22 lixom :P
<HeMan> Barre: meh
<HeMan> Barre: jag uppfann för övrigt ett nytt "nätkort" på lunchen
<HeMan> Barre: 433 MHz så klart!
<HeMan> Barre: ska se hur mycket jobb det är för att göra ett bitbangande protokoll i linux
<HeMan> Barre: så att man bara trycker in en 433 MHz mottagare i en RPi och så kan man skicka "vanliga" ip-paket över det
<HeMan> Barre: första implementationen kommer bli "billig och dålig"
<Barre> HeMan: spännande
<HeMan> Barre: och förhoppningen är att man kan närma sig en implementation som bara är "billig"...
<Barre> jag gillar hur du tänker HeMan
<Barre> HeMan: men, IPv6 är ju så "tungt" för en tiny, orkar den verkligen med det?
<HeMan> Barre: du menar att man har mindre RAM än vad ett paket är?
<Barre> mmm
<HeMan> Barre: tror jag får höja kraven till minst en Arduino UNO
<Barre> låter spännande, på riktigt alltså
<Barre> måste rusa.. vi höres
<HeMan> Barre: direkt så kommer jag lite närmare "dyrt och dåligt"
<huttan> morron
<einand> Någon som provat på WiFog?
<larsemil> Barre: HeMan delhage http://foss-sthlm.se/apr2014.html coffe ?
<larsemil> någon som ska dit
<coffe> larsemil, ja varför inte ... lite långt hem bara men de går
<larsemil> coffe: jag tror inte jag ska dit, men ja.
<einand> Då har man epostat samtliga mobiltelefons nätägare i sverige
<einand> vill snylta lite på deras frekvenser, så ansök om att få sno låna lite
<delhage> larsemil: jag ska ju uppenbarligen dit... ;)
<delhage> ( eftersom jag ska prata )
<coffe> delhage,  blir trevligt träffas igen .. är ju hela 500m från hemmet :P
<delhage> coffe: bor du i Kista?
<coffe> delhage, nej lenne andra sidan gränsen .. husby .. behöver du en parkeing ? :P  men är inte längret än så ner
<larsemil> delhage: haha missade det. ;)
<coffe> tack för tipset larsemil , nu är det bokat.
<einand> Så, då har man skrivit avtal med telia att hyra frekvenser i deras spektrum för mobiltelefoni, :)
<larsemil> einand: vad betyder det? att du ska bli egen leverantör?
<einand> larsemil: nä, skall bara sätta upp egen gsm sändare
<einand> larsemil: fritidshus på landet, saknar mobiltäckning. Så fixat tillstånd att lösa det på egen hand
<larsemil> vad blir det att kosta? låter dyrt.
<einand> 175kr/Ã¥r
<einand> sedan kostar utrustningen några tusen, 10.000 eller nått
<larsemil> okej
<einand> finns ju billiga "repeters" också, som tillåter typ 4 mobiler
<einand> fast jag kör med en komplet basstation ;)
<einand> mycket coolare
<einand> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenBTS
<Barre> larsemil: jag har sett, men försöker forfarande skaffa mig mitivationen att tacka ja
<HeMan> einand: mycket intressant! du får berättar vad du får för respons!
<einand> HeMan: telia skall bara undersöka så jag inte stör ut andra nät, så är det fritt fram sedan uppfattade jag det som
<HeMan> einand: vad ansluter du den mot? en sip-server?
<einand> HeMan: nä, tänkte koppla upp den mot ett annat mobilnät
<HeMan> einand: ok
<HeMan> einand: själv skulle jag nog köra den mot en Asteris-server
<HeMan> +k
<einand> jo, hade väl gott, om det funnits internet
<einand> HeMan:
<einand> 15:49:28 < einand> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenBTS
<einand> 15:51:15 < einand> http://www.designspark.com/blog/10-things-you-can-do-with-software-defined-radio
<einand> 15:51:17 < einand> http://openbsc.osmocom.org/trac/wiki/OsmoBTS
<einand> 15:51:21 < einand> http://brmlab.cz/project/sdr
<einand> 16:02:30 < einand> http://bellard.org/lte/
<einand> vart är realubot inte sett honom på dagar
<HeMan> einand: jag har kört lite sdr med min rtl dvb-dongel
<einand> HeMan: hur fungera det?
<HeMan> einand: funkar fint
<HeMan> einand: jag har inte hunnit hålla på så mycket
<HeMan> einand: jag känner att jag är för svag på transmissionsteknik med
<einand> samma här
<HeMan> einand: jag försökte mig på en AM-mottagare i gnuradio
<einand> men tänkte jag kan leka lite, målet är bara att få igång mobilnät i ett område som saknar
<HeMan> einand: tänkte den skulle vara enkel med en par-tre komponenter
<HeMan> einand: men jag har inget att sända med
<HeMan> einand: i alla fall för att sända valfria saker
<HeMan> einand: jag har en del 433 MHz sändare
<einand> fast man får ju inte heller sända som man vill
<einand> Internettroll har tagit ett steg längre än vanligt http://yellowstonediet.se/
<vanessa> hej jag har fått en kombinationskrivare av en kompis skrivaren funkar i nätverket men scannern funkar bara på den datorn som är inkopplad, jag har installerat drivrutinera från brothers hemsida , den hittar scanner när man kör "brsaneconfig2 -q | grep SCANNER" men får felmeddelandet "WARNING **: The connection is closed"  jag har Ubuntu 12.04 32 bit
<vanessa> mfc-7420
<Philip5> har du en router som blockar porten som nätverksskrivaren använder?
<vanessa> jo jag har en router men måste man öppna i det interna nätverket också
<Philip5> du ska inte öppna skrivaren för åtkomst utifrån i routern (om du inte vet vad du pysslar med) men den måste vara öppen för enheter som ska nå skrivaren
<vanessa> skrivaren funkar ju i det interna nätverket men ej scannern vilken port måste jag öppa isåfall
<Philip5> du får kolla dokumentationen för skrivaren om portar för det kan skilja mellan olika enheter
<Philip5> vanessa: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/BSC/public/us/us/en/faq/faq/000000/002600/000037/faq002637_000.html?reg=us&prod=mfc7420_all&c=us&lang=en
<Philip5> där har du portar som behöver öppnas
<Philip5> 3 portar om du scrollar ner där
<vanessa> jo jag har sett  men jag vill ju ej öppna några portar utåt sett utan bara internt
<Philip5> öppna dem inte ute
<vanessa> jag hade en annan scanner förut hp scanjet 5300 den behövde jag ej öppna några portar vara bara att tala om det interna ipadressen till scannerservern
<Philip5> det beror ju på hur du har inställningarna i routern
<Philip5> du kan ju först kolla om du kommer igenom på de där portarna och se om det är problemet
<Philip5> det kan ju vara något annat men det är nog en bra början att kolla att portarna nås i det internat nätet men inte utifrån
<vanessa> ska kolla har kört brsaneconfig2 -a name=SCANNER model=MFC-7420 ip=192.168.5.211
<Philip5> jag har ingen koll på vad det där verktyget från brother gör
<vanessa> dom uppgifterna vår man när man kör brsaneconfig2 -q | grep SCANNER brother rek för att få rätt inst
<Philip5> men då svarade den väl att connection var stängd? vilket jag förmodar att den menar att den inte kommer fram på alla portar?
<Philip5> antingen ingen av portarna eller bara vissa
<vanessa> precis men då skulle väl ej skrivaren fungera i hela nätverket el?
<Philip5> skrivartjänsten ligger på annan port än scannern som tjänst
<vanessa> det är sant men om ej behöver öppna ng port där ..skrivaren ligger på 9100
<vanessa> det är ej konselvent
<vanessa> tror du att jag oxo måste göra det här http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/faq_scn.html#f00101
<Philip5> vet faktiskt inte men spontant borde den ju hitta libsen ändå men du kan ju prova
<peyam> Hej svenska som gillar kurder
<peyam> Farbror Peyam här
#ubuntu-se 2014-02-13
<HeMan> Morrn!
<einand> HeMan: mörrn
<larsemil> hur importerar jag en sql och vill bara lägga till de som inte finns redan?
<larsemil> on duplicate ignore typ
<larsemil> det är bara en tabell
<HeMan> larsemil: cat tabell.sql mynewdata.sql | sort | uniq | mysql
<HeMan> larsemil: eller så svamlar jag bara... :-)
<larsemil> insert ignore
<larsemil> var lösningen
 * maxjezy ..
<propus> ...
<Barre>  + ||| = !!!
<propus> ( , ) ( , )
<propus>  )       (
<propus> (         )
<propus>  |  / \  |
<propus> den vart ju inte så snygg.. ;-/
<marsupapu> pacman4console!
<marsupapu> 5/5
<huttan> morgon
<einand> Fick precis ett tips om världens coolaste commando
<einand> http://stedolan.github.io/jq/
<einand> SÃ¥, nu fick jag ett avtal med 3G Infrastructure Services AB (3GIS)
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Här är kurdern alla drömde om
<peyam> Farbror Peyam
<Peyam> jag sa at jag ehär
<Peyam> då går jag
<esset> vart hittar jag ubuntu som ligger på cd skiva
#ubuntu-se 2014-02-14
<Barre> tjenis, happy friday! \o/
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t31/1932693_10151933638417997_1911259401_o.jpg
<einand> Barre: <3
<propus> socker de är fina grejer de :)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> Perjantai!
<propus> morron morron!
<Blessing> Godmorgon.
<einand> Mörrn
<Blessing> För en liten linuxnovis, finns det några bra FAQs som på ett snällt sätt kan förklara de olika paketen som "apt-get update" uppdaterar ? Samt om det är något man själv saknar, hur man då kan editera och välja till andra paket som man önskar följa med i dessa updates och upgrades ?
<larsemil> Blessing: för att visa information om ett paket kan du göra apt-cache show paketnamn
<larsemil> Blessing: hur menar du med ett paket du saknar?
<Blessing> larsemil: Hej. Tack för svar
<Blessing> larsemil: Jag fick mig en tanke bara. Jag utgår ifrån att det är en standard lista som systemet scannar igenom och sedan uppdaterar. Men bara för att det är en standardlista så behöver det väll inte innebära att den täcker allt som systemet kan vara i behov av ?
<Blessing> larsemil: Säg gärna till om jag är för luddig.
<larsemil> Blessing: när du uppdaterar så kollar den in alla paket som du installerat med hjälp av pakethanteraren. finns det nya så uppdaterar den det. Oavsett om det är en ny version av tuxracer eller linuxkerneln
<Blessing> larsemil: Okej. Så efter att ha kört " apt-get update" så listar den egenltigen tillgängliga uppdateringar för samtliga paket man installerat ?
<larsemil> ja
<Blessing> larsemil: Tack för snabbt och informativt svar.
<einand> just det, någon som vet om det finns en bra mjukvara för ansiktsigenkänning. Gärna scriptbar
<huttan> morgon
<andol> huttan: Åh, anar jag en viss förskjutning? :)
<huttan> andol: hehe mm :p
<huttan> andol: det går i perioder, skevar ur sakta meen säkert =)
<huttan> helvete
<huttan> alla lampor i rummet har dött
<andol> Ähh, skärmen lyser ju utav sig självt :P
<huttan> mm det som räddar dagen =)
<huttan> men jävlar va mörkt det vart
<totsinaprops> Vet ni vad aporna skriver i sitt OS för att hämta program?
<totsinaprops> ap-get
<totsinaprops> EEHEHEHEEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEEHEHEH
#ubuntu-se 2014-02-15
<Screedo> god morgon
<chrillster> hoi!
<andol> Halloj!
<chrillster> Usch, känns lite dumt att stövla in här för första gången, och börja vräka ur sig frågor.. :)
<maxjezy> tjenare polarn!
<andol> Tja, du kan ju alltid börja med en eller två frågor då? :)
<chrillster> Ja, jo det kanske är bäst att mjuka upp er ;)
<maxjezy> tror ni ubuntu återupptar wubi projektet igen?
<maxjezy> fattar inte att det inte finns något wubi kvar i de moderna versionerna av ubuntu
<andol> maxjezy: Om jag ska skjuta från höften så tror jag inte att det kommer att hända. Vart tydligt lite för mycket problem kring befintliga Wubi, och fanns inte tillräckligt med intressant för att underhålla/laga.
<andol> ...med intresse
<maxjezy> andol, såvida jag inte skjuter till pengar privat till just den utvecklingen lär det inte ske.
<andol> maxjezy: Något du planerar att göra? :P
<maxjezy> andol, det hade ju varit det enda som var extra bra med ubuntu, så eventuellt.
<maxjezy> beror ju på vad det kostar
<maxjezy> alla operativsystem borde fungera som wubi
<maxjezy> ifrån vilket operativsystem som helst liksom
<chrillster> Egentligen är det ganska enkelt,   /var/www/foo ska peka till /home/user/foo  sudo ln -s /home/user/foo /var/www/foo då jag inte vill flytta mina filer till webroot. Problemet är att jag inte riktigt vet om det måste till ngt mer. Har även ordnat alla direktiv i /etc/apache2/sites-avalible/default
<chrillster> Frågan är egentligen, har jag missat något vesäntligt?
<chrillster> förlåt. Väsentligt*
<chrillster> Menar inte att spamma, men jag har naturligtvis försökt fråga herr google.
<andol> chrillster: Med den lösningen behöver du även Option FollowSymLinks - https://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/core.html#options
<andol> chrillster: Annars så skulle jag nog själv hellre använt Alias - https://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/mod_alias.html#alias
<andol> chrillster: Beroende på hur din conf ser ut i övrigt kan du eventuellt även behöva en <Directory /home/user/foo>...</Directory>
<chrillster> Jag har använt mig av Options FollowSymLinks och AllowOverride Indexes Har sedan en .htaccess i min /foo-mapp där jag lagt till strängen Options Indexes.
<chrillster> DÃ¥ jag vill visa indexstrukt
<chrillster> Ska läsa länkarna. Jag skrev medans du svarade.
<andol> chrillster: Varför flytta Options Indexes till .htaccess, istället för att ha det direkt i apache-confen?
<chrillster> Jag har inget bra svar. Men så länge den ligger inom <dir....> </dir....> så kanske det är ok? (jag är ganska jätte ny på detta.)
<chrillster> provar mig fram och försöker läsa dokumentation. Av någon anledning så har inte läst det du pekar på i apachedokumentationen.
<andol> Sen spelar förstås filrättigheterna på /home/user/ respektive /home/user/foo roll också. För /home/user/foo så behöver other rx medans för /home/user så räcker det att other har x, och därmed kan passera igenom.
<andol> Apache-dokumentation är rätt heltäckande, däremot är det ju rätt mycket av den, så är antagligen inte helt lätt att hitta rätt i början.
<chrillster> Yes. rättigheterna tror jag att jag är med på banan i. Däremot verkar alias väldigt intressant.
<andol> chrillster: Hela grejjen med .htaccess är ju att det är en delegering utav apache-confen, vilket främst är intressant i en delad hostingmiljö, där man som användare inte har behöright att ändra apaches configfiler.
<chrillster> Ett sidospår, lighthttpd eller nginx, är det någon skillnad på dessa och apache vad gäller användarvänlighet för nybörjare? Har även installerat webmin, men jag känner mig bekvämare via ssh i terminalen. (använder vps)
<chrillster> Allright. Då förstår jag.
<andol> chrillster: Hurtillvida man finner apache, nginx eller lighthttpd mest lättconfad handlar nog mest om vad man råkar vara mest van vid sen tidigare, eller vad man själv råkar finna intuitivt.
<chrillster> Ja, det är nog ingen skillnad då jag inte har någon vana vad gäller ubuntu / apache. Har faktiskt bara kört mint på en hempc.
<chrillster> Tyvärr kröp jag tillbaks till w8 då det är mycket c#-kodning. Men VPS är ett utmärkt roligt alternativ!
<chrillster> Är webmin något som ofta används? Jag har lite svårt att använda det då jag inte riktigt förstår vad jag gör. För att inte missförstå. Jag förstår vad som händer. Men jag lär mig inte kommandot.
<andol> Hmm, låt oss se ifall ubot2` har ett färdigt svar om webmin
<andol> !webmin
<ubot2`> webmin är inte längre under support i Debian och Ubuntu. Det är inkompatibelt med sättet Ubuntu paket hanterar konfigurationsfiler, och kan skapa oförutsägbara problem på ditt system. Spana in ebox istället.
<andol> Ja, bortsett då från att jag inte vet hur mycket ebox har underhållts heller.
<chrillster> Aha.
<chrillster> Då ska jag genast titta på ebox. :)
<chrillster> Eller googla, åtminstone.
<chrillster> Jag tror jag får ta att bli medlem på pluralsight eller något annat ställe där de har mycket linux/apache etc-tutorials. I videoformat.
<andol> chrillster: Fast annars upplever jag att det är vanligare att servrar antingen confas manuellt via ssh eller att man vid ett större antal hänger på configuration manangement såsom cfengine, puppet eller chef. Ja, just nu är det väl nästan Puppet som flest föredrar.
<chrillster> Man tycker det skulle vara fullt på youtube. Jag kanske är dålig på söktermer. :-)
<chrillster> Allright.
<chrillster> Jag vet inte hur djupt jag ska gräva. Det kanske är något jag kommer att göra fler gånger. Men det är inte för mer än personligt bruk.
<andol> Ifall du inte är helt oäven till att läsa kan jag rekomendera http://debian-handbook.info/
<chrillster> Ah!
<chrillster> Blir perfekt på plattan som kvällsläsning. Tackar!
<chrillster> Ebox är numera http://www.zentyal.org/ som jag förstår.
<andol> Ah
<chrillster> Det blir nog commandline ändå. Tack så jättemycket för hjälpen.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Forskare har hittat klara samband mellan så kallade nättroll och egenskaper som machiavellism, narcissism och psykopati.
<realubot> Dessutom har man sett en koppling mellan personlighetsdragen och den totala tid som en person tillbringar, per dag, med att kommentera på internet.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Den forskningen har vi väntat på!
<chrillster> !lighthttpd
<ubot2`> Factoid 'lighthttpd' not found
<chrillster> !nginx
<ubot2`> Factoid 'nginx' not found
<maxjezy> realubot, är det fakta nu att du är ett troll eller krävs det mer forskning tror du?
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Det talar emot att jag är ett troll.
<huttan> god morgon
<einand> SVT har totalt förstört OS för mig nu
<huttan> har vi vunnit några guld?
<einand> Sluta
<einand> Jag vill inte prata om sveriges guld
<huttan> Inga asså??
<einand> jo, vunnit ett guld, eller om det är två
<huttan> kollade precis hockey matcherna
<huttan> vunnit där iaf
<huttan> blir nog os guld i hockey
<ePax> Någon som är sugen på att köpa en Lenovo t430u? :D
<einand> pris
<ePax> 4-5000 tusen
<ePax> 3 års garanti på plats.. typ 2,5 år kvar av den
<ePax> http://xario.se/thinkpad-lenovo-t430u-ultrabook/
<einand> varför säljer du?
<ePax> Köpte en Carbon X1
<ePax> SÃ¥ nu har jag ingen behov av t430u
<chrillster> Jag har en vps. Rent hypotetiskt, tänkte jag köra ett skript som heter flizbox, som kanske någon känner till. När detta är installerat, försvinner tydligen möjligheterna att lägga till ytterligare en user som har access till min eventuella lösenordsskyddade https-sida.  Någon som har koll på detta?
<ePax> chrillster, Hur lägger du till users till din lösenordsskyddade https: sida? Skapar du htpasswd?
<chrillster> Jag vet faktiskt inte om det funkar med lighttpd. Kanske skulle sagt detta.
<chrillster> Dvs att jag använder lighttpd.
<ePax> chrillster, Hur som helt... Finns det en user så kan det finnas hur många som helst :) http://charles.lescampeurs.org/lighttpd-password-protection
<chrillster> tack!
<chrillster> ska titta på den länken.
<einand> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1/s403x403/1898046_714441875253547_391625063_n.jpg
#ubuntu-se 2014-02-16
<realubot> einand: Varför har SVT förstört OS för dig?
<huttan> oj någon vaken
<senate> :)
<huttan> finns det ingen quakenet server som stöder ssl??
<senate> bättre kryptera med fish
<Screedo> god morgon
<huttan> morgon Screedo
<Screedo> allt väl med huttan?
<andol> morgens
<andol> huttan: Det här verkar vara Quakenets syns på SSL - https://www.quakenet.org/articles/99-trust-is-not-transitive-or-why-irc-over-ssl-is-pointless
<Barre> tjenis..
<Barre> jag har något mysko problem på min stationära. Stänger jag av datorn så kan inte inte sätta på den igen med power-on knappen. Jag måste dra ur ATX-power från MB och sätta in den igen och då startar datorn. Är det PSU eller MB som är boven i dramat? (det är inte power-knappen då jag kan göra shutdown med den)..
<Screedo> gammalt näragg?
<Screedo> nätagg*
<Barre> sprojlans nytt
<huttan> Barre: Hade liknande grej på en dator en gång, problemet var att nätagget inte stängde av med rätt spänning. Så när den skulle starta registrerade den inte det
<huttan> spänning låg kvar typ
<Screedo> jag hade satsat på nätagget, du kan alltid skicka tillbaks det om det skulle vara moderkortet.
<Screedo> tippat menade jag jue :P
<Barre> :)
<Barre> det är så tröstlöst tråkigt när det strular på detta sätt. Orkar liksom inte ta tag i det när jag sitter vid datorn och varje gång jag slår på den blir jag bittert påmind om min lättja
<andol> Barre: Låter som att rätt lösning är att aldrig stänga av datorn, samt se till att skaffa en UPS, just in case? :)
<Screedo> andol: lol
<Barre> andol: tänkt i samma bana ;) men jag har ju blivit "lurad" av Phillip5 och larsemil att köra KDE och det hänger sig efter ett par dagar och måste startas om... det är alltså inte bara GUI som påminner om windows, även hidden features har de fått med :P
<andol> Barre: I sådant fall är det väl inte mer än rimligt att Philip5 och/eller larsemil kommer hem till dig och löser problemet?
<Barre> andol: jag gillar hur du tänkter
<Screedo> lol
<einand> Så, nu är "godnatt" profilen skapad
<chrillster> dagens
<chrillster> Är här någon som har koll på hur jag skulle kunna mounta eller adda en https site i windows explorer? Jag har skapat siten med apache/ubuntu server. "gjort" certen själv.  Funkar i browser men inte som mount. Detta kanske är en mer windows-specifik fråga. Isf ber jag om ursäkt.
<andol> chrillster: webdav?
<chrillster> Har hört talas om det när du nämner det.
<chrillster> Tack, jag ska titta närmare!
<andol> chrillster: På Windows-sidan kan det förövrigt vara värt att titta på http://www.expandrive.com/expandrive/, vad gäller allehanda nätmonteringar. Fått intrycket att det inbyggda stödet i Windows åtminstone historikt har varit lite sisådär på den fronten.
<chrillster> Ja, det funkar att mounta en ftp-site. Eller en http med port 80. Men såfort jag kör tex 8080 eller ssh med 44333 så är det kört.
<chrillster> dvs den vill inte ta *.*.*.*:808
<chrillster> 8080
<chrillster> Kollar upp de du nämnt. Tackar och bockar.
<chrillster> jag menade ssl inte ssh
<ePax> OM du har ssh så kan du sftp-a istället och skica ti ftpn
<ePax> skita i* ska det stå :)
<chrillster> Joo. Jag har inte lärt mig sftp än, men då har jag något att jobba på. Dock är windowsmounten mest för min sambo. Enkelt att komma åt.
<chrillster> dvs lärt mig sätta upp en sftp.
<chrillster> Men jag ska testa.
<ePax> Samba eller? smb?
<chrillster> Du menar för windows-share?
<chrillster> eller mount menar jag
<chrillster> Vet vad samba är dock. Funkar det utanför LAN?
<chrillster> Har haft det på en server hemma.
<chrillster> Jag googlar. Tack för tipsen :)
<ePax> det jag kör är vpn
<ePax> Då kommer jag åt allt hemma med allt annat utifrån :) typ padda, mobil, dator. Rätt så praktiskt.
<chrillster> Det jag har tänkt med denna mount. Är att man _hypotetiskt_ skulle kunna streama filmer ifrån på ett enkelt sätt.
<chrillster> Eller streama media kan jag säga, så behöver jag inte lägga till hypotetiskt.
<ePax> Japp det kan man göra
<chrillster> via vpn?
<chrillster> Intressant!
<ePax> japp
<chrillster> Jag måste läsa på.
<chrillster> Ingen koll där.
<chrillster> Anledningen till jag inte kör ftp, var att jag pratade med min vps-provider. Och han påstår att via ftp, så sjunker hastigheten avsevärt.
<einand> varför skulle hastigheten sjunka via ftp?
<ePax> Vad kostar vps-en?
<chrillster> Sen har vi ju krypteringen också. Men jag kollar upp vpn. Hjärtligt tack för att ni är så tålmodiga och hjälpsamma.
<chrillster> Nu uppgraderade jag till 1tb och 450mbit så jag tror 29eur i månaden
<chrillster> Jag vet inte einand
<ePax> Typ 3600 / år
<chrillster> Jag ska faktiskt ställa frågan igen. Ha sa att "the traffic is shapped when you stream via ftp"
<einand> lite dyrt
<chrillster> Kanske, jag har inga andra alternativ just nu
<einand> ok
<einand> varför cappar dom ftp?
<ePax> Jag tycker att det bästa lösningen är att man har servern hemma.
<chrillster> ePax, om jag hade en anslutning som vore något att ha, så skulle jag göra detta.
<einand> vet inte om det är prisvärt att ha en server hemma längre
<chrillster> Nu får jag min media snabbt till min vps, och kan streama den hem.
<chrillster> Men, jag har sett billigare alternativ som jag ska prova nästa månad.
<einand> bara elkostnaden nu för tiden kostar mer än vad det kostar att hyra en motsvarande maskin i en hall någonstans
<chrillster> Underhållsfritt, inga uppgraderingar. ;P
<Screedo> Tycker allt handlar om vad man ska ha på sin server.
<ePax> einand, Jag har gratis 100/100 lina som ingår i hyran så det enda jag betalar är ström. Och microservern drar vältigt lite ström.
<Screedo> vissa saker kan man inte värdera i pengar, såsom säkerhet och kontroll.
<chrillster> ePax har du 100 100 är det givet
<einand> ePax: tja, ingår och ingår vet jag väl inte. Du är väl mera påtvinggad avgiften
<chrillster> har man en 24/1 så är det skillnad
<einand> jag har 30/10
<einand> har bara adsl
<einand> här
<einand> vdsl
<chrillster> samma, för dålig kabel hit.
<chrillster> adsl dvs
<chrillster> så jag får inte mer.
<chrillster> jag har inte 24 ner. 15 kanske.
<einand> kan dock koppla in mig på stadsnätet, men blir först om 2år, fått en för bra deal med telia för att orka byta
<ePax> Sen när jag tänker efter att man betalar för utrymme... Och nu kan jag ha hur mycket utrymme som helst till vad som helst
<chrillster> Japp.
<chrillster> Men, som sagt, jag ska prova vpn.
<ePax> Och det viktigaste... owncloud :D
<chrillster> Just det
<chrillster> kan jag streama från owncloud?
<chrillster> tänkte installera detta
<einand> jo, owncloud kan vara nått när det blir mindre klumpigt
<chrillster> bbl
<ePax> brukar inte streama men använder den mest till backup och sånt
<chrillster> allright
<einand> själv streamar jag film över https
<einand> var enklaste så, fungerar på alla "maskiner" utan speciallösningar
 * ePax är paranoid och kör allt med vpn 
<christoffer> hmm alla dagar är inte de bästa dagarna...tyckte libreoffice writer fungerade dåligt men var tydligen AbiWord som hade startat ;P
<einand> "the orginial file could not be found, do you want to locate it" när jag försökte ladda ner en fil. Så när jag clicka på "ja" så blev jag redirectad till google och sökte på filens namn
<DrLinux> Hej, min dator har allvarliga problem. Misstänker att det är hårdvaran. Har fått blå vertikala streck över bilder(men inte över vissa delar av några bilder) ikoner, flash osv. Vid uppstart så visar den bara massa konstiga tecken. Temperaturerna verkar vara helt okej.
<chrillster> Förstår att detta är relativt till användaren. Men är det jäkla massa krångel att slänga upp en webdav-server för någon som är ganska ny, vad gäller webservrar? Hittar inte riktigt någon bra guide. Kör apache2 och helst commandline. Webmin är ett alternativ.
<Meerkat> chrillster, jag brukar använda mig av https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Meerkat> för att stoppa eller start om apache kan du skriva "sudo service apache2 stop/start/restart/reload" istället för vad guiden visar.
<chrillster> Meerkat Jag tittar där, tack ska du ha! :)
<peyam> Hej det ejag farbror Peyam
<peyam> vad händer
<peyam> realubot, tja
<Meerkat> vilken stil. >:(
<David-A> nyss på tv "UR Samtiden tema: Robotar" Kunskapskanalen 19:05-20:03. speciellt föreläsningen av koreograf/forskare Åsa Unander-Scharin hur hon fick robotar att dansa
<David-A> (sök robotar på urplay.se, "robotar tar plats", börjar 32min18sek in i videon)
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer
<Barre> HeMan: har du inte uppdaterat dina autojoins?
<marsupapu> Varför Alt+1 funkar inte över ssh med irssi?
<marsupapu> Jag kan inte se min statusfönster. Båda knappar fungerar helt bra och Alt + 1 funkar lokalt på server
<David-A> marsupapu: funkar ESC 1 som alternativ till Alt 1 ?
<marsupapu> Ja. Tack!
<andol> marsupapu: Säker på att problemet ligger med ssh, och inte med att din terminalhanterare snor alt+siffra för flikhantering?
<David-A> marsupapu: jag vet inte varför det spelar roll för din kombination, men inte alla komb av Alt och Ctrl genererar ascii-koder, utan blir kommandon till det grafiska programmet, i detta fall terminal-programmet, som sen antingen tolkar det som ett kommando till sig själv, eller gör om det till flera ascii-tecken ofta börjande med esc
<David-A> nyss på tv "Världen: Eltjuvar i Indien" Kunskapskanalen 23:35-00:35. lite skrämmande, inte bara elsäkerheten, utan utsikterna för ekonomisk utveckling i Kampur (repris)
#ubuntu-se 2015-02-09
<emma> are there any Swedes who are awake here?
<Umeaboy> emma: Yes. ;)
<emma> Umeaboy: hi there :)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> delhage: tjo mannen, certification error on nohup.. waaaaazzzzuppp with that man?
<Barre> delhage: Btw.. ska hälsa från min kollega Ewa (fd Dahlén)
<sebsebseb> hej
<sebsebseb> tjena
<delhage> Barre: du menar certificate, inte certification?
<delhage> Barre: hälsa tebaks
<delhage> Barre: cacert
<delhage> Barre: fullständigt giltigt cert men signat av cacert
<Barre> delhage: jag menar det du förstår att jag menar.. :) Får varning med både Firefox, IE och Chrome.. men det kanske skall vara så NET::ERR_CERT_AUTHORITY_INVALID
<delhage> Barre: precis, for att dom inte har cacerts CA
<delhage> det är storkapitalets fel!
<Barre> delhage: ahh... då är allt som det skall, du vill inte att man skall in på sidan. Jag förstår ;)
<delhage> Barre: precis
<delhage> jag vill bara ha besökare som installerat CACert's CA
<Barre> stealth marketing
<delhage> jag kör inte med marketing, får för mycket jobb då
<delhage> ;)
<Barre> hahaha.... skönt
<delhage> ska hålla en kurs online denna vecka, det är inte roligt
<andol> delhage: Har Fedora cacert.org i systemets ca-store?
<delhage> andol: nope
<peyam_> hej
<peyam_> tänkte köpa en router
<peyam_> kan ngn föreslå ngt
<screedo> peyam_: pfsense
<peyam_> orka
<Amoz> peyam_, vad är du ute efter?
<Amoz> Finns ju konsumentroutrar från 99kr till flera tusen kr, är ju lite svårt att rekommendera något ur tomma luften imho
 * andol har en huvudregel när det kommer till nätverkutrustning.
<andol> Inga rundade hörn.
<gusnan> andol: Hahahah - Det låter som en regel att leva efter.
<Amoz> andol, det där är läskigt pricksäkert
<pipi-> peyam_: denna gillar jag http://www.inet.se/produkt/5404613/asus-rt-n66u-n900-dual-band
<peyam_> ja den e okej
<peyam_> men har inge gästnätverk
<peyam_> o vpn
<peyam_> finns en billigare variant som har
<pipi-> peyam_: annars kan du ju alltid köra med pfsense och en billig/gammal dator som hårdvara
<peyam_> pipi-, vad e det?
<peyam_> e det hårdvara eller vad?
<pipi-> peyam_: https://www.pfsense.org/
<pipi-> open source router/fw
<Amoz> peyam_, tänker du inte köra nån 3rd-parts firmware på routern då? För i så fall spelar det ju mindre roll vilken modell du köper, eftersom de flesta kan få gästnätverk och VPN.
<peyam_> min router's wifi funkar inte
<peyam_> df så tänkte jag köpa en annan
<peyam_> det e fett irriterande
<Amoz> men N66U har ju VPN och gästnätverk, eller?
<pipi-> mm
<sireorion> jag sitter på en windows burk men behöver hitta en speciell fil på min linux burk... "server.properties"
<sireorion> hur går jag tillväga?
<sireorion> kan man köra typ ssh fast man ser mapparna?
<sireorion> vet inte i vilken mapp den ligger i tyvärr..
<sireorion> det är sonen som har installerat nån minecraft server
<madbear_> ssh till burken , sudo find / | grep server.properties
<sireorion> ok ska testa
<sireorion> kan man köra me putty?
<madbear_> ja
<sireorion> tack mannen
<madbear_> :>
<sireorion> va skulle man göra utan er =)
<hplc> finns det nåt liknande wireshark för att avlyssna USB trafiken mellan dator och mobiltelefon?
<Barre> hplc: wireshark kanske? :)
<Barre> hplc: http://wiki.wireshark.org/CaptureSetup/USB
<hplc> thx :)
<hplc> vill köra en vpn app på fånen och se om jag kan lista ut protokoll, IP address å sånt
<Porrhandske> God kväll på er i kanalen
<Umeaboy> Eeeeeeeeeeeh. Var fasicken hittar man rätt teckenkodning för Poedit i Ubuntu 14.10?
<Umeaboy> Å, Ä & Ö fungerar inte.
<Umeaboy> Ja, jag har svenska installerat.
<gusnan> Umeaboy: har du en ~/.poedit/config ? I så fall, kolla om du har en rad som säger "languages" - jag har en rad där som säger "languages=sv".
<gusnan> Nä vänta, det verkar vara för översättningsminnet bara...
<Umeaboy> Ska kolla med gdb, men jag kan inte få poedit att krascha så att jag kan få en dump om vad som är fel.
<Umeaboy> Finns det ingen ppa med den senaste versionen av poedit?
<Umeaboy> Ubuntu har ju inte den senaste stabila.
<Umeaboy> Nej, jag använder inte Backports.
<gusnan> Umeaboy: Det verkar mer vara ett GTK-problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poedit/+bug/1397116
<Umeaboy> gusnan: OK.
<Umeaboy> Laddar ner källkoden för GTK+ för att kompilera.
<gusnan> Umeaboy: Heh! lycka till!
<Umeaboy> gusnan: Well, finns det någon workaround så är jag villig att prova.
<gusnan> Umeaboy: Så sant - inget vågat, inget vunnet. :)
<gusnan> Umeaboy: Mer info: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1385844
#ubuntu-se 2015-02-10
<Umeaboy> gusnan: Hmmmmmmm.
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Använder inte Ubuntu Unity längre?
<gusnan> Heh, jo, det är ju sant... Vad kör du?
<Umeaboy> gusnan: Well, jag installerade iofs att köra Cinnamon & KDE, men jag kör Unity som standard.
<Umeaboy> gusnan: Hur gör man för att installera alla utvecklings-dependancies för gtk+ i Ubuntu?
<Umeaboy> I Mageia så använder jag en spec-fil & installerar dessa med urpmi spec-fil.spec --auto
<gusnan> Umeaboy: Något typ apt-get build-dep [källkodspaketet] borde funka
<Dynamit> hej mina vänner någon av er vakna så här sent?
<Dynamit> fy fan för saker ibland men lyckades få ordning så det
<Dynamit> blev som drt var förut åtminstone
<Dynamit> *det*
<Dynamit> men någon som vet om man kompilerar fcgid med php eller självständigt
<Dynamit> hittar fan inget logiskt när jag kollar
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Dynamit> morron HeMan
<Dynamit> har du någon koll?
<HeMan> Dynamit: var jättelänge sedan jag höll på med fcgid och php
<HeMan> Dynamit: och då "fuskade" jag med färdigkompilerat dessutom
<Dynamit> synd skulle behöva kompilera nyaste PHP med fcgid och lite annat
<Dynamit> då det är pröva om jag får några problem med Joomla lösta påe en maskin jäkel
<Dynamit> då det kan vara zend som "buggar" så sid fasiken inte vill
<pipi-> god morgon grabbar och kvinnz
<ePax> Kan man koppla git ex med apache? Så när man gör slutgiltiga ändringar i git att man på något sätt pushar ex. html filen direkt till apachen?
<HeMan> ePax: det finns dels hookar man kan göra saker med
<HeMan> ePax: men även ska senaste git (2.3?) ha stöd för liknande mer eller mindre direkt
<HeMan> ePax: https://github.com/blog/1957-git-2-3-has-been-released
<ePax> HeMan, Fick öra det precis i #git... Jag antar att det dröjer innan den kommer till ubuntu repos. Så jag får väl installera den
<johelish> Tänkte lägga in min pub nyckel på nya servern men jag har märkt att nyckeln till root ligger exempelvis i /root/.ssh
<johelish> inte /home/root/.ssh
<johelish> vart lägger jag nyckeln för en ny användare som heter tex "apa"?
<johelish> ./apa/.ssh?
<Amoz> johelish, varje användares nyckel ligger i respektive hemkatalog, /home/$USER/.ssh/
<johelish> Varför ligger root i /root/.ssh?
<Barre> johelish: som amoz säger. root-användarens homkatalok är /root, därför ligger root-användarens sökväg /root/.ssh
<Amoz> johelish, för att det är roots hemkatalog
<johelish> Alright men jag skapar den
<Barre> *hemkatalog
<johelish> Tack
<johelish> Förstår nu
<johelish> Den skapar inte .ssh mappen.. :/
<Amoz> johelish, vad försöker du göra?
<johelish> Försöker ansluta med nyckel
<johelish> Egentligen
<Amoz> johelish, som root?
<johelish> Är inloggad som root men inte som root, utan som användare apa
<Amoz> du har en användare på servern som heter "apa" redan, och katalogen /home/apa existerar, stämmer det?
<johelish> ja, det stämmer
<Amoz> det finns ett smidigt verktyg för att lägga över publika nyckeln till servrar som du vill kunna ansluta till
<johelish> låter lovande
<Amoz> johelish, om du är på din dator som du vill kunna logga in *från*, dvs dina nycklar ligger i ~/.ssh/, då kan du använda ssh-copy-id
<johelish> Ah, cool! Tack
<Amoz> t.ex. ssh-copy-id -i .ssh/id_rsa.pub apa@server.com
<ePax> Apa låter som "Rolles utttryck" :D
<ePax> -t
<johelish> Rollebolle
<Coffe> man behöver bara ange vilken nyckel om man har flera olika .. annars tar den default nyckeln
<Amoz> då kommer din dator automatiskt skicka över den publika nyckeln till servern, och du ska sen kunna ansluta till servern utan lösenord
<Dynamit> själv har jag alla mina nycklar liggandes i /etc/ssh/login/användarensnamn/identify_key haha om vi prata om pub nyckel
<Amoz> Dynamit, nån särskild anledning ?
<Dynamit> nja vill jag kryptera hemmappen så kan jag göra det och behöver inte tänka på att den är krypterad
<Dynamit> är väl mest det
<pipi-> det är bra att man rebootat så många servrar idag så man råkar skriva reboot på irssi-servern av bara farten...
<HeMan> jag funderar på att lägga mina publika nycklar i min ldap-server
<Dynamit> haha ja då har man skrivit reboot förmycket om man tar det som vana på servrar
<Barre> Dynamit:  alias reboot='echo "Vill du verkligen boota om [N/j]";read -s -n 1 k; [[ $k = "j" ]] && reboot
<Dynamit> haha jag vet inte vad det ordet betyder eller nja jo lite
<Dynamit> men kör kexec eller ksplice för slippa göra längre stopp
<Barre> det är ju jag löst det, sitter dock i bash: skapar ett alias för kommandot 'reboot' så istället för att köra kommandot så ställer den frågan om jag verkligen vill starta om. Om jag trycker j då så körst reboot, trycker jag på något annat så avbryts det
<Dynamit> Det är fan komiskt man har över 5IP-addresser tilldelad till den här maskinen jag fysiskt sitter vid ändå så
<Dynamit> väljer alltid den samma för varje hemsida den går in på
<Dynamit> eller ja den kan använda en annan om inte sidorna svarar på de andra IP-addresserna jag har
<HeMan> Dynamit: den väljer alltid samma om du inte gör fiffigheter
<HeMan> Dynamit: att ha flera adresser gör inte automatiskt att den försöker använda dom
<Dynamit> kan få ännu flera genom att säga åt datorn begära det har förfasiken två styckna /37
<Dynamit> haha nej men router ser till det med de "vanliga" addresserna
<HeMan> Dynamit: pratar du om ipv6 eller ipv4 här?
<Dynamit> men har inte ens orkat prövat peta i routern så den dirrigerar om trafiken beroende på vart den ska när det gäller båda /37
<HeMan> Dynamit: i ipv6-fallet blir det ännu mer komplext
<HeMan> Dynamit: då har man dessutom en mass implicita adresser
<Dynamit> haha IPv6 tror du min ISP är snäll och ger mig två /37
<Barre> ahh ok, ser väl helt ok ut
<Barre> *sorry* fel fönster
<Dynamit> haha så snäll är fan inte ComBort
<HeMan> Dynamit: bland annat multicast-adresser
<HeMan> Dynamit: det går inte ens ha /37 i ipv4
<HeMan> Dynamit: men vad jag menade var att det kan vara idé att säga att det är ipv6 innan
<HeMan> Dynamit: då det skiljer sig rätt mycket hur adresser används där
<Dynamit> haha lite sport måste jag väl göra det :P
<HeMan> mmm
<Dynamit> har förlite skärmar
<Dynamit> behöver en tredje
<HeMan> jag är rätt nöjd med att bara ha en
<Dynamit> minst
<HeMan> tycker det blir besvärligt med fler
<HeMan> däremot kör jag 3x3 virtuella skrivbord
<Dynamit> haha inte när man är van arbeta med det
<HeMan> jag blir aldrig van med det...
<HeMan> har provat sedan -99 i omgångar att köra med fler skärmar
 * Barre har tre skärmar på min stationära
 * Dynamit skulle väl behöva typ 3*2 skärmar eller något för vara nöjd
<Dynamit> eller ja ska vara + tänkte fel haha
<Dynamit> fast 3*3 skulle inte vara fel heller
<Dynamit> men skulle nog krävas då att man ringer nästa förvaltare vilka det än blir och säger det
<Dynamit> ä ni behöver och komma byta ut el-kablarna i min lägenhet
<Dynamit> det lär bli kabelbrand annars
<Dynamit> räcker med att man har en dator som kan dra 1050w plus två skärmar och lite annat på samma fas
<Dynamit> Tror inte kablarna ens håller dagens standard
<Dynamit> ger mig fan på att det är tygkablar
<Dynamit> undrar om jag någonsin kommer använda ens 1/4 av mina båda /37 på IPv6
<Dynamit> tror fan inte det haha
<ePax> Hur svårt kan det vara att hitta en SCSI till USB adapter (;
<Barre> SCSI till USB? inte tvärt om alltså?   Vad tusan skall du göra? :)
<Dynamit> Brukar vara larvigt enkelt att få datan gå tvärsemot vad adaptrar är gjorda för Barre ;)
<ePax> Barre, FÃ¥ ut data ur en gammal disk. :D
<Barre> ePax: så det är USB till SCSI =)
<ePax> Barre, Det stämmer (;
<Barre> ePax: eBay, http://www.ebay.com/bhp/scsi-usb-adapter
<Barre> de är ju inte gratis precis.
<ePax> Nej då. Jag såg lite billigare varianter på lite halv-skumma webshops. E-antik prylar :D
<Barre> ett tag sen SCSI var på bordet
<ePax> Barre, mmm... Men jag har en kund vars server har pajat och han vill få ut data ur disken. Får väl beställa en sådan adapter.
<Dynamit> men SCSI är ju driftsäkra
<Dynamit> men dyra som fan ja
<Philip5> jag vill ha TB-stora SSD som kostarn nästan ingenting
<Philip5> kanske ska frysa in mig tills det är verklighet
<Dynamit> De är fan inte driftsäkra jo under de stackar få tusentals skrivningarna man får göra men sedan hejdå
<Dynamit> har man tur kan man läsa ur disken ändå men man kan fan inte skriva till den
<Philip5> när de kostar nästan ingenting kan man köra dem i raid6  och byta ut dem på löpande band :)
<Dynamit> löpande band du man får fan köra hot-swap då ju
<Philip5> kör man raid så gör man väl det
<Dynamit> haha jag har Raid-0 på lågvarvare och inte fan byter jag på löpande band
<Dynamit> men jag har de för långvarid lagring
<Dynamit> eller ja jag kör Soft-raid ska fan inte ljuga
<Philip5> raid0 har man ju inte för driftsäkerhet direkt
<Dynamit> Nej men lagra saker längre tid för rasar ena så har jag ju god tid på mig att byta disken och klona allt innehåll
<Philip5> med raid0?
<Dynamit> oj blandade ihop med raid-1
<Dynamit> hah
<Dynamit> fan får nog ta och sova normala tider
<screedo> goddag i kanalen
<peyam_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MrMIiwDx6Q
<peyam_> screedo, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MrMIiwDx6Q
<pipi-> tja screedo
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Philip5> bara smyger in så där
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<swecarp> ja man smyger in i bland
<Philip5> swecarp: du får passa på att smyga på nätet för det är väl svårare för dig i verkligheten?!?! ;)
<swecarp> ja jag är ju inte speciellt snabb just nu
<Philip5> lite mer som skalman... gäller att ha alla prylar med sig så man slipper gå och hämta dem
<madbear_> Philip5: joggaru nårå
<madbear_> 12km nyss!!
<Philip5> madbear_: galet! jag har inte varit i spåret på säkert 3 mån... och just nu är jag dunderförkyld så rör på mig än mindre
<madbear_> ja det e ingen höjdare, va tvungen att ta ut hunn på nåt
<madbear_> lika bra att jogga då
<Philip5> ska bli skönt med vår så man kan sätta igång med lite mer löpning på riktigt
<Rick-BA> Tjena! tänkte höra om det är någon som är kung på fail2ban här?
<Rick-BA> har följande problem i min fail2ban logfil. 2015-02-10 20:38:17,272 fail2ban.filter : WARNING Unable to find a corresponding IP address for #
<Rick-BA> har försökt följa direktiven som ges här, http://www.fail2ban.org/wiki/index.php/Fail2ban:Community_Portal
<Rick-BA> dock utan nå vidare resultat, det har mest sannolikt med reverse DNS uppslagning att göra
<Rick-BA> nån som har en ide?
#ubuntu-se 2015-02-11
<sireorion> tja o gomorrn...
<sireorion> nu sitter man här o kliar sig i skallen ännu en gång. har nyligen lärt mig hur ssh funkar... men kom på en ny grej... Kan man komma åt mapp trädet på nåt sätt till en linux burk som kör endast terminal mode
<sireorion> så jag kan lägga till och radera grejer från min andra dator..
<Amoz> sireorion, har du ssh:at in i en annan burk och vill få fram katalogstrukturen?
<Laban> ls? :)
<Hund> Någon här som kör med Vim?
<Barre> \o
<Hund> Barre: Är det ett ja? :P
<Barre> jag räckte upp handen :)
<Hund> Ah
<Barre> så, ja.. jag använder vim
<Hund> Jag hänger inte med på sådana nymoderniteter.
<Barre> svårt att lära gamla hundar att sitta
<Hund> Utgår du från svenska fj eller amerikanska fh?
<ePax> 0_o
<Hund> Barre: Jag är ung som en dagslända!
<Hund> ;P
<Barre> :).. vad menar du med svenska fj eller amerikanska fh? :S
<Hund> Ska man skriva "rätt" ska man ha fingrarna på asdf och jklö. Men Vim kör ju med internationella asdf och hjkl.
<Hund> Så ska man skriva "rätt" behöver man flytta högerhanden hela tiden.
<Hund> Hela poängn med Vim är att du inte ska göra det.
<Barre> ahhh....   fj
<Barre> m.a.o så flyttar jag händer då rå =)
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Jag har aldrig lärt mig att skriva "rätt".
<Barre> skulle aldrig kunna ändra handsättning nu.
<Hund> Men när jag fick nytt tangentbord så funderar jag på att vara seriös.
<Hund> No shit. Jag skriver som om jag hade brutna handleder om jag ska skriva "rätt".
<Hund> Fingrarna tas över av någon ond demon typ.: P
<Hund> men det är jobbigt att växla mellan mitt sätt att skriva och Vim-layouten hela tiden.
<Barre> byt handsättning samtidigt som du köper ett "das keyboard".. det är en utmaning
<Hund> Jag kör hellre med budgetvarianten.
<Hund> Das Handduk.
<Hund> ;D
<Barre> *badadish*
<HeMan> hmm, amerikanska tangentbord har "markering" på F och J på samma sätt som svenska
<Hund> fj känns ju mer naturligt.
<Hund> Funderar starkt på att binda om lite tangenter i diverse program.
<HeMan> så man har asdf jkl; när man skriver på ett amerikanskt tgb utan att flytta fingrarna
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Jag fick nytt tangentbord idag med bruna brytare. Haft röda innan. Ganska ovant!
<Barre> trisst, det är ju ett välkänt faktum att röd är en snabbare färg än brunt.. nu kommer du skriva långsammare
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Röda är bra för spel.
<Hund> Bruna är bra för skriva.
<HeMan> jag har ett med bruna
<HeMan> ett http://www.webhallen.com/se-sv/datorer_och_tillbehor/200981-cm_storm_quick_fire_rapid_i
<HeMan> riktigt trevligt
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Hund> Jag kom över ett Ducky Shine 3.
<Hund> Hade tänkt beställa Filco från England. Men passade på när jag hittade ett gammalt Ducky i Sverige.
<Barre> vars e mina esp:or HeMan ?
<Barre> hur lång tid tog det för dig att få dem?
<andol> Hund: Inte mycket för Blåa brytare?
<HeMan> Barre: olika
<HeMan> Barre: mina 01'or tog rätt lång tid
<Hund> andol: Jag vet inte. Mitt första hade blåa. Jag vet inte om jag genuint ogillade dom eller om jag bara ovan med något annat än svampiga billiga brytare då. :P
<HeMan> Barre: men det är nog mer beroende på säöjaren
<HeMan> *säljaren
<Hund> Hur många skriver "korrekt" egentligen? Borde jag skämmas eller? :P
<bacon|> hur skriver man korrekt?
<Hund> bacon|: Du utgår från asdf och jklö.
<Barre> under förutsättning att man kör ett qwerty-tangentbord då rå... annars är det helt fel =)
<Hund> Ja jo :P
<Barre> whohooo \o/ https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/2/9/534
<Hund> Meh. Länkar fungerar inte för mig. Vad har jag nu gjort.
<Barre> Hund: int vet ja
<Hund> Barre: Jag trodde du hade kolla på det åt mig.
<Hund> koll*
<Hund> Nuså
<Hund> Coolt!
<HeMan> Barre: vilka är det som sponsrat den patchen?
<HeMan> Barre: dvs vet du var Jiří Kosina är anställd?
<HeMan> Barre: ah! antagligen SuSE
<Barre> HeMan: jag har ingen som helst aning.. hoppas bara att den mergas
<HeMan> Barre: på sidan du postade stod det att både SuSE och RedHat kommer porta sina insatser till det där
<Barre> HeMan: tl;dr  ;)
<HeMan> Barre: vilken tur att du känner folk som är läskunniga!
<Barre> in HeMan I trust!
<Barre> jag sitter mest här och beklagar mig över att jag inte har nått skinn kvar i min vänsterhand O.o
<HeMan> Barre: redan förra gången du tog ut något från ugnen utan grillvante så sa jag hur du skulle lösa det
<Barre> HeMan: jag vet.. men som sagt.. svårt att lära gamla hundar att sitta
<Barre> HeMan: men problemet är inte att ta ut den ur ugnen, då har jag skydd. Men så snart den är ute så glömmer jag att handtaget fortfarande är varmt :/
<HeMan> Barre: jag vet inte hur jag vet detta, men det klister man har i peruker är perfekt för att få saker att sitta fast
<HeMan> Barre: så ta sånt klister på handen innan du tar på grillvanten
<Barre> smart
<HeMan> Barre: då behöver du inte fundera om du kommer bränna dig
<HeMan> Barre: på jobbet dagarna efter kommer dom iofs tycka att du är lite märklig
<Barre> och då är dessutom fingersättningen på tangentbordet sekundärt då man alltid trycker ner alla tangenter samtidigt :)
<ePax> Varför ska ssd m.2 diskar vara så dyra? :/
<Laban> Mm tråkigt
<HeMan> jo
<HeMan> jag har en 60 GB Toshiba m.2
<HeMan> den ger drygt 500 MB/s både i läs och skriv
<HeMan> riktigt trevlig
<ePax> Dom är supersnabba men jag skulle behöva en 240 GB typ
<ljunggren> tjena
<Philip5> yo
<ljunggren> jag skulle vilja installera ubuntu på min dator som för närvarande kör windows8. Windows har partionerat mitt system lite muppigt tycker jag och jag undrar vilket som är bästa sätt att installera ubuntu? Just nu är windows installerat på min SSD (/dev/sdb) men har sin windows8 loader på /dev/sda.. SDB är min ssd som jag skulle vilja ha ubuntu installerat på. I början av installationen får jag frågan om jag vill Ersätta w
<ljunggren> sda är min vanliga hdd där jag har bilder/filmer osv
<Philip5> du kommer antagligen inte använda windows som bootloader utan grub2 som ubuntu lägger in
<ljunggren> dessutom är windows så tråkigt att de på något sätt låser mina hårddiskar, jag kommer inte åt dom under livemiljön...
<ljunggren> Philip5: Jo, men vart kommer ubuntu lägga sig? SDB eller SDA?
<Philip5> om du ska köra dualboot
<Philip5> det bestämmer du
<ljunggren> jag vill inte köra dualboot vill köra över win8 totalt
<ljunggren> men jag vill inte att ubuntu ska försöka installera sig på sda
<Philip5> då lägger du den där du vill ha den
<ljunggren> Hm..
<ljunggren> Om jag väljer alternativet "Ersätt windows 8 med ubuntu" ?
<Philip5> du väljer helt själv vart den ska lägga sig.
<Philip5> typ... ja då formaterar du paritionen med win8 när du installerar ubuntu och installerar ubuntu på den partitionen
<ljunggren> Så den försöker inte lägga Ubuntu på sda på något sätt? eftersom windows8 loader tydligen lagt en liten 100mb partition på min sda disk med sin loader
<ljunggren> Kanske dumt att fråga dig det.
<Philip5> nu brukar jag göra partitioneringen manuellt vid installtionen vilket är ett val. då markerar jag vilka partitioner som ska formateras till vad och vad som ska läggas vart etc.
<Philip5> vet inte om guidad installation gör några egna tolkningar om vad som är vad
<ljunggren> Hm..
<ljunggren> får kolla #ubuntu först innan jag gör något galet.. jag har aldrig lyckats göra en egen partionstabell som funkat nämligen
<ljunggren> Gick bra:) hoppas bara att den bootar nu
<einand> Philip5: Vaken?
<einand> använt mig av de kunskaper jag har innom fotografi, och bearbetat varje frame i en video. http://cl.ly/Zk23 tycker det blev helt okej :)
<einand> Det där är bara en frame
<einand> Hitta en bättre här http://cl.ly/Zkwp
<Philip5> einand: är det alla dina samlade kunskaper i en enda frame?!?! ;)
<einand> Philip5: när det kommer till video ja
<einand> och denna kameran
<einand> Philip5: bara det att den inte använder sig av "slutartid" är jobbigt för mig.
<einand> utan kör med "vinkel" i stället
<peyam> sk ajag köpa en router?
<peyam> kan inte ngn hjälpa elelr?
<peyam> va fan
<peyam> jag har ju utvecklat mer än 100 packet och ingen kan ställa upp för mig
<einand> peyam: ja
<einand> köp en router
<peyam> ja men vilken
<peyam> alla router jag haft krånglar med wifi
<einand> wifi?
<einand> kolla in Netgear Nighhawk 4x
<einand> eller x4 eller vad den heter
<einand> har den själv, kör 13 wifi enheter mot den, samt använder den mot en video och redigerar hd-video
<einand> mot en nas menar jag
<peyam> är den bra eller
<peyam> ?
<peyam> einand, jag vill verkligen inte ångra mig
<einand> Bäst
<einand> snabbare än kabel för mig, därför jag kör wifi
<peyam> jag hört at Asus är bättre
<einand> nja, denna är splitter ny, så finns väl inga jämförelser ännu, utan är väl Nighthawk r700 den jämfördes mot?
<peyam> den verkar slt
<peyam> hittar inte
<einand> slt?
<peyam> slut
<einand> http://www.elgiganten.se/product/datorer-tillbehor/router-och-natverk/NGR8000X6/netgear-nighthawk-x6-r8000-smart-wifi-router
<einand> 6x är ännu värre
<einand> den finns inne också
<peyam> för dyr fan
<peyam> einand, det blev det här
<peyam> http://www.inet.se/produkt/5404620/asus-rt-n18u-n600
<peyam> e den bra tror du
<einand> peyam: garanterat
<peyam> einand, jag vet inte asså
<einand> mycket klenare än de jag länka till
<einand> men för priset helt okej
<peyam> din var för dyr
<einand> jo
<einand> var ju det
<peyam> jag lever på social
<Porrhandske> God kväll på er alla
<peyam> hi
<einand> hej
<Porrhandske> vad hittar ni på då?
<peyam> vem tkr att vi borde skicka alla rasister till IS?
<einand> gjort en video
<peyam> einand, använder Adobe grejer?
<einand> nä
<einand> Adobe är för trötta
<Porrhandske> bättre att kasta alla rasister och IS medlmer i en kåkstad med lite vapen här och där och så ser vi vem som kommer ut levandes
<einand> kör pro grejer
<peyam> det e fan äckligt i sthlm
<peyam> i tunnelbanan
<einand> DaVinci Resolve och Fusion
<peyam> nu säger de helt öppet
<Porrhandske> peyam: du skulle du ha sett tunnelbanan när dom körde dom gamla vagnarna, det var inte fräscht
<peyam> rassarna?
<peyam> jag snackar om rasister som kommer fram o slänger rasistsnack
<Porrhandske> i tunnelbanan?
<peyam> ja
<Porrhandske> vart fan åker du tunnelbanan i stockholm om du upplever det?
<peyam> från Danderyd till Tc oftarst
<Porrhandske> aha, inte upplevt det på blå från tc till rissne
<peyam> e du invandrare
<peyam> de hoppar på en på de mindre invandrarområden
<peyam> när de ser mindre invandrare o mer svenskar
<Porrhandske> halv finsk och halv svensk med dubbelt medborgarskap så skulle inte räkna mig osm det
<peyam> nä
<einand> Lågupplöst (1080@30p) http://youtu.be/Ivm4j7UAwbg
<einand> Masterfilen (2400x1330@30p) : http://nyhets.tv/video/test/Drake.mov
<Porrhandske> är i sverige enbart för att stjäla information till den finska staten men det är inget vi pratar om
<peyam> einand, men avd e det du gör
<einand> peyam: kolla
<Porrhandske> youtube videon är private
<einand> peyam: testar nya kameran
<peyam> det kan vara virus
<einand> peyam: fixad
<einand> nu är youtube videon öppen
<einand> Jag är riktigt duktig om jag lyckas ladda upp virus på youtube
<peyam> einand, juste. det var dej jag hade på fb
<Porrhandske> justin beiber är ett virus så du är lite sen på den fronten
<peyam> han e söt
<Porrhandske> einand: skulle rekommendera en mic om du ska stå bakom och film och prata samtidigt
<einand> Porrhandske: jag har en mic
<einand> fast använder den inte ;)
<Porrhandske> kan förklara vrf det var lågt då
<peyam> einand, vf tog du bort mig från fb
<einand> peyam: för du är en otroligt jobbig människa
<peyam> hahaha
<peyam> jag bara hälsade o sa typ"orka"
<peyam> vf irriterar du dej på "orka"
<einand> börja inte nu igen
<peyam> orka
<Porrhandske> tydligen är inte vi vänner hellre längre einand
<einand> det har jag därimot ingen förklaring till
<einand> lägg till mig igen
<einand> om du vill
<peyam> du kmr nog publicera mina porrbilder
<Porrhandske> fast det är inte lika sorligt som att jag förlorade skype loggarna i en server krash :(
<einand> :(
<einand> gruppen är död
<peyam> vilken grupp
<Porrhandske> fan jag måste ta bort porr från min highlight på irssi, hade visst inte gjort det...
<peyam> vem bryr sig
<Porrhandske> peyam: jag, einand och massa andra personer hade en väldigt aktiv skypegrupp för några år sen
<peyam> wtf
<peyam> vf har inte jag vart med då?
<peyam> shame on you
<Porrhandske> när var det den "startade" einand typ 08-09 va?
<einand> var nått sånt
<Porrhandske> du var väl med i HPG med va?
<peyam> ni borde ha mig där som op
<einand> HPG?
<einand> peyam: vi borde ha med dig enbart för att kunna banna dig
<peyam> haha
<Porrhandske> tydligen inte alltså :P HPG (Hamsterpaj Gestapo) på trackmainia, vårt mål var att enbart rösta bort folk som var bättre och sämre än oss på HP:s trackmainia server
<peyam> jaha
<peyam> va nice
<peyam> asså en fråga
<peyam> om en rasse kmr fram till mig
<einand> nä, det var jag inte
<peyam> vad ska jag säga till han /hon?
<einand> peyam: "Sluta vara dum mot mig, för annars kommer jag irritera dig till döds"
<Porrhandske> vrf ens lägga ner tid på en sån?
<peyam> ja men ändåå
<peyam> kom igen
<peyam> när de säger jävla blatte åk hem
<peyam> vad ska jag säga
<einand> Brukar du ha problem med rassar?
<peyam> nej
<peyam> men om de kommer
<peyam> typ en gammal tant
<einand> Vad skall du göra då, vad du än säger kommer du bekräfta hennes fördom. Så gå bara där ifrån
<peyam> ja men de ska inte känna att det e okej att vara rasist
<einand> Klart det inte är, men finns ju inte så mycket du kan göra åt det i den situationen
<peyam> jag vill ej vara en sådan som tänker senare " men jag borde ha sagt det ...."
<peyam> asså ngt som visar min irriteration o så
<peyam> typ " gå knulla ett får"
<peyam> det låter ju inte så jätte nice
<einand> vad du än säger, sagt där så är det bara för din egna tillfredställese
<einand> säg något helt irrilevant typ "Installera ubuntu"
<peyam> hahaha
<Porrhandske> eller "kaffe och sju sorters kakor är gott"
<peyam> ja eler hur
<peyam> det skulle fan vara nice
<einand> eller bjud hem henne
<Porrhandske> det var som fan Rapidshare ska stänga ner
<peyam> jasså
<peyam> ingen fara
<Porrhandske> 31 mars tydligen
<peyam> de stänger gamla hemsidor så kmr det nya
<Porrhandske> fast dom försvinner inte tack vare archive team/archive warriors som finns där ute
<peyam> nice
#ubuntu-se 2015-02-12
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | LoCo-möte 7/4-2015 kl 20:00
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Hund> Morsning
<ePax> God dag
<Barre> tjo
<ePax> dpkg -l linux-{image,headers}-* | awk '/^ii/{print $2}' | egrep '[0-9]+\.[0-9]+\.[0-9]+' | grep -v $(uname -r)
<ePax> Insåg precis att jag har 3 TON gamla kernel filer :D
<ePax> 3 GB onödiga filer :D
<Barre> oj,
<Hund> lol
<ePax> (;
<ePax> Slutsats: Så många onödiga filer kan samlas på på 10 månader :D
<Hund> Jag förstår inte varför inte Ubuntu rensar upp det?
<larsemil> det pratar vi ofta om på kontoret. okej att spara den nuvarande och den senast fungerande hela tiden
<larsemil> längre än så behövs ju INTE
<Hund> Dom gör det säkert för att retas med oss.:P
<andol> Jo, men sedan $halvny-release så finns det ju en installations-hook som märker gamla kernelpaket som borttagbara, och gallringsbara med apt-get autoremove.
<Hund> andol: Det innebär ju att jag måste ansvara över städningen. :D
<peyam> hej
<peyam> Ngn som kan webdesign?
<peyam> DEt finns en hemsida som länkar till TV kanalerna
<peyam> jag behöver Url'en till dessa kanaler
<peyam> vet ngn hur man gör det?
<peyam> einand, jag köäpte routern men min nuvarande routern började funka igen. borde jag lämna tbx skiten tkr du?
<Hund> peyam: Huh? :P
<peyam> Hund, vad?
<Hund> Du mumblade om webbdesign och TV-kanaler? :P
<peyam> ja
<peyam> http://karwan.tv/
<peyam> här
<peyam> jag vill veta avd han använder för adress till kanalerna
<Hund> Det står väl när du för musen över dom?
<gkeen_> Finns det ingen färdig kvm hypervisor dist man kan köra enkelt från ett usb minne?
<Porrhandske> God kväll på er i kanalen!
#ubuntu-se 2015-02-13
<peyam> grabbar
<peyam> ngn som tränar här och vet om extra tillskott?
<ePax> *gäsp*
<Hund> ePax: Fan av Pax eller? :P
<epax> Hund, Vad är Pax :D en kaka? (;
<Hund> epax: Event för gamers.
<epax> Hund, Det visste jag inte :D Jag är gammal pensionerad CS spelare (;
<peyam> ngn som är online?
<Barre> många
<peyam> asså http://karwan.tv/ strear TV kanaler
<peyam> hur gör man sånt?
#ubuntu-se 2015-02-14
<screedo> God morgon
<Hund> Morsning
<thecpaptain> Några som är haj på matlab/octave här? Försöker köra en .m fil från terminalen efter att ha öppnat "matlab -nodesktop". Även om jag har bytt till rätt mapp så ger matlab felmeddelandet "Error: unexpected MATLAB expression". Några idéer?
<thecpaptain> kommandot "what" visar heller inga .m filer i mappen
<thecpaptain> tar det som ett nej
<Amoz> thecpaptain, vad exakt skriver du in för att få unexpected matlab expr?
<thecpaptain> "filnamn" utan att ha med ändelsen. Tror dock att jag listat ut att det har att göra med att filnamnet börjar med en siffra. Ska se om det funkar att byta filnamn
<Amoz> thecpaptain, det kan ha med saken å göra ja, men jag tror du får ha enkelcitation istället annars
<Amoz> load('fil.m') borde funka t.ex.
<thecpaptain> byta filnamn funkade :)
<Amoz> great!
<thecpaptain> :)
<hplc> hej, hur får man desktorp search att fungera?, tjänsten verkar inte vara igång, symbolen består av 4 prickar, gul,grön.blå,violett, eller den kanske är unik för Kubuntu?
<Philip5> hplc: läs om baloo i kde
<Philip5> det är själva tjänsten
<Philip5> måste iväg nu....
<Philip5> hplc: om du installerar paketet kde-config-baloo-advanced så får su lite mer avancerade inställningar för det i kde system settings
<Philip5> bbl
<hplc> ty :)
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<swecarp> livet leker beta 3 är ute
<Philip5> hoppla
<Philip5> livet leker här också för jag äter semla :)
<swecarp> gotte gris men nu måste du springa 1 mil xtra för att förbränna
<Philip5> lovar... i vår...
<swecarp> nej i morgon
<swecarp> Philip5:  vi har lite olika syn på vad som är roligt
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> jag har varit förkyld hela veckan och idag första dagen som jag varit ute och rört på mig.
<Philip5> belönade mig med en semla
<swecarp> ok jag har inte rört på mig på läng nu men till sen våren sommaren så ska jag vara igång
<Philip5> ja då jäklar
<swecarp-2> jua massa fiske och annat  roligt på gång
<pipster> Så auto updates var inte en bra sak på min android smart tv sticka, satt och kollade på en serie på netflix och skiten hängde sej.
<Atz02> ubuntu börjar bli tråkig
<peyam> nää
<peyam> men ja
<peyam> men fortfarande mkt stabil
<peyam> d kommer dock nya Deepin, Elementary, EvolveOS osv osv
<Hund> Elementary... Usch.
<peyam> den e okej
<peyam> Debian är bäst
<peyam> fast den e fett med gammal skit
<peyam> och sist den fuckade min bootmeny totalt
<einand> så
<einand> hej
<einand> DrGrov: tjenix, det var inte igår
<DrGrov> einand: Hej, nej det var det inte. Läget?
<einand> finfint
#ubuntu-se 2015-02-15
<falseubot> Nyligen har jag kollat på Rederiet. Jag hittade en fet torrent med alla säsongerna i. Tyvärr var det bara bra i säsong 1-3. Tredje säsongen slutar tvärt (tror inte det var sista avsnittet) och sedan börjar 4:e säsongen som en apdålig VHS-rip (de andra var inspelade från digital-TV och asbra både i bild och ljud), som dessutom har en massa fel i sig
<falseubot> , så man missar en massa saker de säger.
<falseubot> Jag undrar alltså om någon kan säga mig om det går att få tag på Rederiet i ordentlig kvalitet. De tycks sälja DVD-boxar i affärer.
<Philip5> gå då till affären
<falseubot> Man undrar ju hur det står till med Sverige när inte ens wärsch-scenen kan ploppa ut den mest kända och framgångsrika TV-serien i Sveriges historia.
<Philip5> lite fel kanal för sånt det här
<falseubot> Vad är rätt kanal?
<Philip5> inte vet jag
<falseubot> Hjälpsamma som alltid...
<falseubot> Har du sett till realubot?
<Philip5> det här är ingen kanal för warez och piratkopiering
<falseubot> realubot verkar ha dött eller något.
<falseubot> Men ni är så hemlighetsfulla så jag utgår från att det är någon slags konspiration.
<screedo> vad är det som är så hemlighetsfullt?
<falseubot> screedo: Tja, ni svarar aldrig när man frågar om realubot.
<falseubot> Ändå var han en regelbunden besökare här.
<larsemil> falseubot: du kan kolla på rederiet i öppet arkiv
<falseubot> Ja, jag insåg det efter en frågning i en annan kanal.
<falseubot> larsemil
<falseubot> Fast det visar sig vara väldigt krångligt att ladda ner därifrån.
<falseubot> Att sitta och kolla episoderna i webbläsaren går ej för sig. Gör typ hundra bokmärken i min mediaspelare per avsnitt.
<falseubot> Försöker lista ut hur man använder https://github.com/spaam/svtplay-dl
<falseubot> Det får nog bli en virtuell maskin.
<falseubot> Jobbigt men nödvändigt.
<madbear_> finns addon till webbläsaren för att ladda ner sånt innehåll
<falseubot> Vilken då?
<falseubot> DownloadHelper klarar det inte.
<falseubot> De använder någon skum strömmningsteknik.
<falseubot> madbear_
<madbear_> falseubot: svtplay-dl då
<madbear_> fungerade för mig på svtplay, bara svtplay-dl länk
<falseubot> madbear_: ?
<falseubot> Finns inget sådant tillägg till Firefox.
<madbear_> nej men, det du länkade
<madbear_> kör du ubuntu?
<falseubot> Nej, men ska installera en VM enkom för detta.
<falseubot> Windows.
<falseubot> Sunkigt. Debian har inte ens någon locale för Sverige.
<falseubot> Det betyder antingen att Sverige verkligen är ett U-land nu eller att Debian är en U-distro.
<falseubot> Däremot har Zimbabwe en locale i Debian...
<Barre> vad får dig att tro att debian inte skulle det?
<einand> är falseubot samma som gamla realubot?
<einand> falseubot: du har nog installerat debian fel, för det har locale sv_SE För mig
<madbear_> tror inte det e realubot, han hade sparkat in dörren
<madbear_> får man gissa på max?
<falseubot> Barre: Det faktum att jag installerar det "as we speak".
<falseubot> einand: Nej. Jag vill däremot komma i kontakt med realuboten.
<falseubot> madbear_: Vad menas med att "sparka in dörren"?
<falseubot> madbear_: Max vadå?
<Barre> falseubot: ok, då måste jag gjort något fel i alla dessa år. Helt ovetande om att debian inte har locale för svenska så har jag installerat det ialla fall. vilket tur att du talade om att det inte fanns så jag slipper göra fel i framtiden :P
<falseubot> Barre: Du kanske även valde svenskt språk?
<falseubot> För jag valde engelskt språk, men vill (som i Windows) ha svensk locale.
<falseubot> (Jobbigt för övrigt att det inte finns något bra svenskt ord för "locale".)
<Barre> nej, jag kör alla OS-installatiner på engelska (med undantag för en av telefonerna som kör android på svenska
<falseubot> Då är det väl någon bugg i installeraren.
<falseubot> Jag vill veta vad madbear_ menade med sitt nonsens.
<falseubot> Har realubot dött?
<thecpaptain> försöker att hitta och ersätta textsträngar i en text fil i bash. Använder mig av perl: perl -p -i.back -e 's/original/replacement/g;' file.txt
<thecpaptain> dock försöker jag nyttja shell argument, varpå jag gör följande: perl -p -i.back -e 's/original/$1/g;' $2   ; $1 replacement string; $2 input file
<thecpaptain> varpå jag kan köra scriptet (mytest) enligt: ./mytest replacementstring a_file.txt
<thecpaptain> får inga felmeddelanden. Dock så försvinner hela strängen "original" som jag vill ersätta, istället för att ersätta den med shellargumentet
<thecpaptain> någon som har några idéer?
<thecpaptain> tolkar det som ett nej :(
<Barre> thecpaptain: varför perl, och inte något annat, exempelvis sed eller awk? är ingen hejjare på perl
<Barre> ahh... det är en one-liner?
<thecpaptain> har spårat in på det helt enkelt. Kan dock likväl köra awk eller något annat
<thecpaptain> jo det är en one-liner
<Barre> thecpaptain: fungerar det om du ersätter '' med "", så perl -p -i.back -e "s/original/$1/g;" $2
<thecpaptain> testar
<thecpaptain> det funkar ! :)
<Barre> bra bra
<thecpaptain> make sense om jag nu minns rätt angående perls tolkning av "" och ''
<thecpaptain> stort tack :)
<Barre> njea.. det är bash (eller den kommandotolk som du använder) som kör $1 och $2 subtitutet, så det är kommandotolken och inte perl som "spårar" ut med ''
<thecpaptain> ah ok
<thecpaptain> någon idé om hur jag kan mata in ett argument med ett mellanslag i strängen. Säg att jag vill ha två argument: "argument 1" och "argument 2". Hur får man bash att tolka allt inom "" säg som en enda sträng?
<thecpaptain> var min fundering otydlig så kan jag förtydliga...
<falseubot> Suck. Då har man slösat bort typ hela dagen på att försöka få svtplay-dl att funka innan man till slut, efter att ha fått felmeddelanden på löpande band hela tiden, bara ger upp och tar bort VM:en och skiter i't. Synd bara att själva problemet med att tanka ner alla avsnitt av Rederiet från Öppet Arkiv nu kvarstår.
<Barre> genom att enkapsulrea båda strängarna inom just ""
<Barre> thecpaptain: command one   ger $1 = one
<Barre> thecpaptain: command "one two" ger $1 = one two
<Barre> är jag tillräckligt otrydlig? :)
<thecpaptain> du är tillräckligt otydlig ;)
<thecpaptain> så det går inte att få det som en sträng? Vill specifikt ersätta en sträng med mellanslag i
<thecpaptain> kan ju lägga till conditionals och liknande, men tänkte om det gick att göra direkt
<Barre> jag förstår inte riktigt vad du menar
<thecpaptain> säg att jag skapar ett script som endast består av one-linern: perl <options> "s/$1/$2/g;" $3
<thecpaptain> och att jag med input argumenten vill kunna ersätta strängar med mellanslag i; alltså så att $1 och $2 kan ha utseendet: "sträng med mellanslag"
<thecpaptain> så om jag har säg fil.txt med strängen "jag älskar bananer" så ska jag kunna anropa mitt script så att $1 motsvarar "jag älskar bananer" och $2 den sträng jag vill ersätta $1 med
<thecpaptain> tillräckligt otydligt? :)
<thecpaptain> med andra ord: går det att fixa så att $1 är en sträng med mellanslag i: $1 = ett mellanslag
<Barre> tror inte det du får köra: command "jag älskar bananer" fil.txt
<thecpaptain> hm... okej. Så det finns inget sätt att fixa det på mao
<Barre> inte vad jag vet
<Barre> men jag kan ju ha missuppfattat
<thecpaptain> kan så vara :) löser det på annat sätt. Att ersätta '' med "" gav stor hjälp :)
<falseubot> realuboten är säkert här inne och läser när jag letar efter honom.
<falseubot> Men säger inget.
<falseubot> Konspiration.
<falseubot> Ni vet alla var han är.
#ubuntu-se 2016-02-16
<Barre> andol: kan vara så att jag är i dina hoodz
<andol> Barre: Som i Södertälje?
<andol> Barre: Som ännu mera nära?
<Barre> andol: som i Linköping
<andol> Barre: Ahh, du menar så.
<andol> Barre: Ta och besök https://www.deklomp.se/ åt mig :)
<Barre> andol: önskar jag hade tid
<Mathisen> aononine helt okej vpn tjänst va ?
<Mathisen> någon som använder ?
<Mathisen> eller finns det någon bättre ? priset verkar ok och man kan välja runt hela världen server
<bittin> https://twitter.com/MozillaSweden/status/699704756516868096
#ubuntu-se 2016-02-17
<bittin> fick ett vykort med inbjudan till Dead Hackers Society Sommarhack 2016 :) roligt med riktig post i brevlådan :)
<NeverW8> Farligt
<maxjezy> helloy.
<maxjezy> hur går det?
<sleeveace> quit
<sleeveace> \quit
#ubuntu-se 2016-02-20
<fefa2k_> hello
<fefa2k_> anyone around?
<sysop-rick> Hej är det någon som vet ett bra alternativ till detta? https://sourceforge.net/projects/restore/?source=directory
<sysop-rick> Frågar e.g samma fråga som denna tråd handlar om, http://www.wilderssecurity.com/threads/any-backup-centered-linux-distros.340204/
<sysop-rick> Alternativ till RESTORE som distro där mitt enda krav & preferens är att plattformen/libbar och övrigt fortf underhålls?
#ubuntu-se 2017-02-13
<Zooklubba> lol
<Zooklubba> borde topicen uppdateras pga folk som inte orkar v'nta?
<Hund> Zooklubba: Vad ljuger du om nu då? ;P
<Peyam> finns det ngn liknande hemsida som upplyssning.se i stor britanian?
#ubuntu-se 2017-02-14
<Zooklubba> Hund jag tänkte på folk som inte väntar på svar utan förväntar sig svar direkt.
<Zooklubba> men sedan kom jag på att det är säkert sådant folk som inte ens läser topic.
<Hund> Zooklubba: haha, jaha.
<Hund> Går inte IRC ut på att alla sitter och väntar på att få besvara frågor här 24/7 menar du?
<huttan> gkk
#ubuntu-se 2017-02-15
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> Allt väl?
<Peyam> Många utlänningar har börjat köpa volvo ist för BMW och andra osvenska bilmärken
<Peyam> Kallas detta för integration ?
<Peyam> länge sedan jag såg Realbout här. har ngn sett honom?
#ubuntu-se 2017-02-16
<Zooklubba> alltsa wtf.
<Zooklubba> Hund du borde ta bort peyam fran ignore
<Hund> Zooklubba: Hm?
<ewook> nån som har prövat turnkey linux Observium?
#ubuntu-se 2017-02-17
<smallfoot-> Någon som har DNS problem på 17.04 zesty?
#ubuntu-se 2017-02-18
<KronanSnus> God kväll, någon här inne som har trilskats med youtube-lagg problem?
#ubuntu-se 2017-02-19
<Barre> kör en nginx som reversed proxy, och på web-serverarna bakom proxyn så loggas enbart proxy-ip i access log, hur tusan skall jag konfigurera logging så att orginal-klientens ip loggas
#ubuntu-se 2018-02-12
<Hund> Mors
<Hund> Barre: Har du skrämt iväg alla? :(
<andol> Hund: MÃ¥ndag ju! Veckans viktigaste arbetsdag. :-)
<Hund> Det har inte varit någon aktivitet på flera dagar. Att det varit helg är ingen ursäkt. :D
<Peyam> hej godjul
<Spookan> Peyam: Tjena!
<Peyam> Spookan, what's up?
<Spookan> Peyam: Inte mycket, installerar WoW, fick ett sug idag hehe. Du då?
<Peyam> på jobbet och tråkar
<cordac>  spook.. vart lirar du?
<Spookan> cordac: Minns knappt hur det stavas, Aiere Peak.
<cordac> ahh.. horde?
<Spookan> Jepp.
<cordac> <-- Ally Frostmane
<Spookan> Vi får ta ett möte ;)
<cordac> e du inte rädd?
<cordac> va kör du btw?
<Spookan> Jag suger på PVP, kör mest bara PVE.. Så du hade nog tagit mig, dock är min main Paladin, hade en grym lock innan, men blizzard förstörde dem..
<cordac> palas e väl OP just nu
<dinasty> does anyone know if the build number on appliance vcenter server and windows vcenter server is different ?
<Spookan> Mjo de var det sist jag spelade, skitgrymma hehe.
<dinasty> fel, sorry
<cordac> ja e bara casual.. så ja har inte nån direkt char med gear eller kundkap om dom
<Spookan> cordac: Skapa en horde, så kan jag boosta dig och hjälpa dig med gear och bags och annat ;)
<cordac> ja har 2-3 st
<cordac> heal sham å feral druid
<cordac> fast bara lvl 100
<cordac> synd fan att de inte finns för linux.. du hade ja sluppid MS
<Spookan> Heal kunde vara intressant, för jag och ett par polare brukar köra tuffa grejjer och då kan det behövas en healer. ;)
<cordac> då hade jag*
<Spookan> Jag kör på Macen. ;)
<cordac> Mythics?
<cordac> ahh.. mac
<Spookan> Men du kan ju wina det i Linux, men lite pill.
<Hund> Nördar. :D
<cordac> försöker hitta en macbook
<cordac> säger minecraftnörden
<Spookan> Minecraft e kul. :P
<cordac> men.. blir inte de sämre kvalite på spelet?
<Hund> haha
<Hund> :D
<Peyam> alla som tkr att jag e bäst säg yeeeeeeeeeeeeeååååååååååå
<Spookan> cordac: Vad har du för maskin?
<cordac> den e väl ganska ok
<Hund> En sådan som går på ånga.
<cordac> typ ny med 1080 TI
<Spookan> Hund: ;)
<cordac> 11gb minne
<Hund> Frun lär stå bredvid och passa pannan med kol när han spelar.
<cordac> Hund:  du e bara avis
<Hund> :D
<Spookan> cordac: Då borde det inte vara några bekymmer, kommer du åt wow mappen från Linux?
<cordac> har inte linux på den burken
<cordac> detta e min lilla "lära sig linux box"
<cordac> sitter bara ett 970 på denna
<Spookan> Ah ok.
<Hund> Det spelet om något hade väl kunnat förtjänat en Linux-klient kan man tycka.
<cordac> Hund: många som sagt
<Spookan> Minecraft?
<Hund> WoW.
<Hund> Minecraft är ju Java. :)
<cordac> men linux e lika litet som sverige i förhållande.. så dom skippade de
<cordac> java e gay å ett utdöendel språk
<Spookan> De hade det förr tror jag, men la ner det, nu finns det bara till Windows/MacOS.
<Hund> Men någonstans måste man ju ta steget.
<Hund> Givet använder ingen Linux om det inte finns någon klient till det.
<Hund> Ah
<cordac> Security Now snackar lite om Java å att många håller på att lämna de
<cordac> Devs allså
<Spookan> cordac: Sen finns det nån fork av wine tror jag som heter PlayOnLinux men minns inte om det kostar, kan ju vara värt att kolla in.
<cordac> ere mycke problem med wine å wow?
<cordac> tror inte jag besitter färdigheterna isf för att styra upp de än
<cordac> kan ju fråga min mentor iofs
<cordac> Hund: klarar ja av å installa å konfiga wine å wow?
<Hund> Använd Play On Linux.
<Hund> :)
<cordac> lika diplomatisk som alltid =)
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag hade använt det.
<Hund> De sätter upp allting åt en. :D
<Spookan> Jag lyckades med wine för längesen, men vettefan om jag hade lyckats idag. :P
<Spookan> Hund: Det är opensource va?
<cordac> kosta inget iaf
<cordac> finns på mint software
<Spookan> Hehe gött.
<Spookan> Bara att tuta och köra ;)
<Hund> Tror du jag skulle rekommendera propretiär mjukvara?
<Hund> Då känner du inte mig. :D
<Hund> Men nu får brevbäraren vakna.
<cordac> ivrig =)
<cordac> ja hoppas att allt e ok med sakerna
<Hund> Jag med. :D
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Men sidan är välkänd och jag vet inget som haft några problem med den.
<Hund> ingen*
<cordac> fastnat på "updating Blizzard Agent" 50%
<Hund> Mr Anderson kanske är trött.
<cordac> finns de nån app som listar va som slöar till datorn?
<andol> Jag brukar titta på top/htop alt. iotop.
<Peyam> vill ha en sån här : https://motorsweden.se/dirtbike-fiddy/250cc/dirtbike-x-pro-fx-250cc#product_tabs_additional_tabbed
<cordac> ehm.. inxi -G ger ingen info om hur mycke minne ja har
<cordac> hur kan man kolla gfx minnet?
<Barre> det går att lista se med kommandot lcpci
<Barre> lspci menar jag såklart
<Spookan> Hund: Är du bra på Minecraft?
<Hund> Definiera bra? :P
<cordac> han har varvat de!
<cordac> ;)
<Hund> Men mja, jag kanske är lite över medel.
<cordac> barre.. tack
<cordac> ja vet inte riktigt hur ja anv det.. men nån snäll själ kanske hjälper mig =)
<cordac> fick iaf upp en lista på massa saker
<Hund> Men jag är ju inte i klass med typ Jansey, Ilmango eller Direwolf20. :P
<Hund> Själv då Spookan?
<Spookan> Hund: Sådär, spelar mest för att fördriva tiden, typ creative och inga monsters hehe..
<Barre> cordac: en oneliner som fungerade för mig: lspci -v -s $(lspci | grep VGA | cut -d' ' -f1)
<Barre> i bash that is.
 * Barre måste sluta ta förgivet att alla kör bash
<cordac> de va lite krånligt å tolka infon bara
<Spookan> LOL! https://imgur.com/a/1yZGr
<Spookan> Hund: Har du en egen minecraft server?
<Hund> Spookan: Okej. :) Japp, med moddar.
<Hund> Sött felmeddelande.
<Spookan> Hund: Coolt, kan man komma in, eller har du någon hemsida?
<Hund> Vi kan kika på det när jag är hemma. :)
<Spookan> Jepp ;)
<Hund> :D
<Spookan> Segt att ladda hem wow med adsl hehe.
<cordac> gick inge bra med play on linux
<cordac> battle.net stanna på typ 50%
<Spookan> cordac: Jag tror du måste fixa hela installen och kopiera in i Linux.
<Spookan> Jag menar hela wow mappen alltså.
<cordac> ahha
<Spookan> Hittade denna, dock gammal och med wine, men kanske kan hjälpa dig lite på vägen. http://www.webupd8.org/2014/09/how-to-install-world-of-warcraft-in.html
<cordac> brb
<cordac> får ju inte nån kontakt mellan datorerna
<cordac> networkshitmadderfakk!
<cordac> ser inte nån av datorerna från nån av dom
<cordac> eller.. från windows kunde ja se linux.. fast inte komma åt nått.. fast ja delat ut för alla
<Spookan> Kanske smidigare med lokal ftp?
<cordac> kanske smidigare utan UFW
<Spookan> Skål! :P
<cordac> tragiskt när man har en hastighet på 9MB/sec
<Spookan> Var glad för det, jag laddar hem det i 700-800 kb/sec... :(
<cordac> varför haru så slålina?
<cordac> slö lina*
<Spookan> Bor på landet, segt adsl hehe
<cordac> ahhha
<Spookan> 37gb kvar av 42gb. ;)
<andol> Spookan: Hörde jag någon säga FTP? https://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<cordac> 2,3 of 48 GB
<Spookan> andol: För internt tycker jag det duger. Bara se till att porten är stängd för internet typ.
<andol> Spookan: Fast varför, när det finns så mycket trevligare protokoll?
<Spookan> För delning mellan Linux/Windows/MacOS kan vara pain.
<Barre> internt och internet är inte lätt för en dyslektiker att skilja på
<cordac> å sätta upp fileshare e ju pain
<Spookan> cordac: Jepp, mellan olika OS så kan det vara det.
<cordac> å varför blockar UFW
<cordac> Spookan: varför.. linux anv smb
<cordac> de e väl MS som skapat det
<cordac> då tycker man dom borde lösa det ganska smidigt
<Spookan> Mm macos med, men får det aldrig att funka, så antingen kör jag med ftp eller sftp.
<cordac> har inte hunnit sätta mig in i det än
<cordac> krånglat gudomligt länge med samba å ssh
<Peyam> var finns billig och bra optiker? i Stockholmo
<HeMan> Kan man få apparmor att sluta logga det som är "ALLOWED"?
<Peyam> vet ej
<Barre> HeMan: länge sedan jag lekte med apparmor, men betyder inte det där att du satt policyn i complain istället för enforce? Jag har för mig det, att apparmor inte blockar en policy utan enbart loggar som ALLOWED, hade den varit satt i enforced så hade den blockat samt loggat som blocked eller nått.
<Barre> HeMan: om så är fallet så är nog fixen att radera policyn, eftersom den varken blockar eller att du vill ha logg-event
<HeMan> Barre: eller fixa policyn?
<Barre> HeMan: jo, då får du sätta den i enforced istället för complain :)
<HeMan> Barre: fast det är sssd, blir lite tråkigt om den slutar funka
<Barre> sant
<Hund> Wee
<Hund> IronWolf på 4TB inkommande. :)
<Spookan> ironwolf?
<Hund> Seagate.
<Hund> Namnet låter lite tufft så jag skrev IronWolf istället för hårddisk. ;P
<Spookan> Ah ;)
<Hund> :D
<Spookan> Tänkte du laddade hem nått på 4TB :P
<Hund> Directors Cut i UHD med Lotta på bråkmakargatan.
 * Barre lekte med ett par 2.5" 15.3TB SSD förra veckan. Fick inte behålla dem själv dock
<Spookan> Hund: Hehe.
<Hund> Närå, jag bara en hårddisk på 2TB och den är konstant full, så jag kände att det var dags att uttöka och kunna ha en tredje kopia på vissa viktiga saker som bilder och så. :)
<Barre> Hund: så du kan ta din 4TB 7.2krpm snurrande disk och leka själv :P
<Hund> Barre: Kom väktarna och schasade ur dig ur butiken sen eller? :P
<Barre> Hund: nej, det var på jobbet
<Hund> Den snurrar på 5900WPM.
<Hund> Den du!
<Hund> :F
<Hund> :
<Barre> knappt att den inte snurrar alls alltså ;)
<Hund> haha :D
<Hund> Varför tror du jag köpte olja från Super Lube??
<Hund> Duh..
<Barre> 09
<Barre> + shift = =)
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Inte bara jag som köpt olja?
<Hund> Fast din är ätbar och smakar hallon?
<Barre> :x
<Hund> :D
<Hund> https://linuxrocks.online/system/media_attachments/files/000/334/749/original/04c0a85c4d2cfb7b.jpg
<Hund> Jag fick paket idag med. :)
<Hund> Av en mycket generös herre här.
<Barre> det tangentbordet är väldigt trasigt
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag saknar ganska många delar till det just nu. :P
<Hund> Jag beställde dioder idag dock.
<Hund> Sedan slaktar jag lite nätverkskablar och använder mig av. :)
<Spookan> Hund: Det blir nog shysst ;)
<Hund> Tack! :D
<corLPT> nån som anv connectbot?
<Mathisen> corLPT, nope med terminus
<Mathisen> men*
<corLPT> android app?
<corLPT> försökte mest fixa rsa nyckel i connectbot.. men ja fick bara private nyckel.. ville ha public
<corLPT> ja e newb oxå.. försöker lära mig sakerna
<corLPT> de va lättare i terminus.. tack =)
<Mathisen> :)
<corLPT> å ja kom in.. betyder ju ja lärt mig nått iaf =)
<Mathisen> bra bra
<Mathisen> så vad är din plan, ganska bökigt ändå tycker jag att använda telefonen med ssh.
<Mathisen> använder det själv bara till att uppdatera när jag är på jobb typ :)
<corLPT> göra backuper på jobbet nu över robotsvets program.. men ska väl försöka lära mig massor
<corLPT> sen när ja kan detta ska ja köra rsync som kollar å jämför dir å ser om den behöver göra backup
<corLPT> å förhoppningsvis, om de går, deletar äldre poster än x
<corLPT> tror ja tar bort äldre än 3månader typ
<Mathisen> kan ju tippsa om bra backup lösning, borg lätt bästa jag hittat under åren
<corLPT> de e inte så stora saker.. men jävla jobb om nån sabbar nått här.. å vi har en mister klåfinger
<corLPT> svårt?
<Mathisen> https://borgbackup.readthedocs.io/en/stable/
<Mathisen> nä inte svårt alls egentligen
<corLPT> kollade lite på rsync.. å de verkar vara skrivet ganska enkelt
<Mathisen> och det har allt man vill ha, snabbt,säkert.incremental
<corLPT> ska kolla på de sen när ja kommer hem da..
<corLPT> sitter på jobbet nu å svetsar med en löjligt liten å seg laptop
<corLPT> eller.. ja.. laptopen svetsar inte ;)
<corLPT> men laptopen e slö å liten jämfört med mina datorer å skärmar hemma..
<corLPT> å ja vet inte varför.. men ja hatar laptop tangentbord
<corLPT> ok.. de ser lite svårt ut
<cordac> här sitter jag å äter glass mitt i natten.. MED kolasås!
<Mathisen> själv sitter jag och lyssnar på musik och dricker en öl faktiskt. och ska upp om 4 timmar.. känns inte rätt
<cordac> NO!
<Mathisen> det löser sig, har bara runt 4 timmars jobb i morgon.
<cordac> hur kommer du till jobbet om du dricker bärs?
<Mathisen> har nog bara druckit 2
<Mathisen> inte så jag sitter och dricker 10
<cordac> men de tar ett tag för alkoholen å gå ur kroppen
<Mathisen> baksmälla på jobbet och är också inget jag föredrar
<Mathisen> efter personal fester ok men inte annars :)
<cordac> tänker mer på ditt körkort
<Mathisen> nu är de ju så att jag bor på åland = kan ha 0.2 alltså kunde jag till och med dricka en stor stark på stan och köra hem utan fara
<Mathisen> så 2 öl hemma flera timmar före skadar ej
<cordac> ahh
<Mathisen> 5% säljs i butk här vet inte hur ni har det
<cordac> 3.5 =(
#ubuntu-se 2018-02-13
<Spookan> God morgon på er!
<Nafallo> morning
<Peyam> god jul
<Peyam> Spookan, om du inte jobbar vf vaknar du så tidigt?
<Peyam> jag skulle ha sovit hela dagen
<cordac> Morrn
<HeMan> Morrn!
<cordac> WhatsApp?
<cordac> Gör du nått sköjj?
<Peyam> jag har whatsapp
<Peyam> om du vill adda
<cordac> Lite väl på nu va?
<cordac> Ja vet ju inte ens va du heter..
<Peyam> meh det e alla hjärtans dag imorn
<cordac> Sen måste du bjuda ut mig först..
<Peyam> ja vi gör det imorn.
<cordac> Yeey!
<Peyam> vad är stor stark?
<cordac> DÃ¥ kanske ja kan adda dig imorrn..
<Peyam> jag säger alltid jag vill ha en öl när jag går på resturang buffe
<Peyam> men sluta cordac ge mig din whatsapp
<Peyam> kan skicka bilder opm du vill
<cordac> Du kan få min "whatsDown" om du spelar dina kort rätt imorrn
<cordac> eller WhatsApp
<cordac> ni sitter med ubuntu eller kör ni andra flavörs?
<cordac> Kolla lite på deepin.. Tills ja insåg att de va kinesiskt..
<cordac> Men de va snyggt.. typ
<Spookan> Peyam: Det är bra att gå upp tidigt, så man hinner med lite av dagen.
<Spookan> cordac: Tjena! Hur gick det med wow i linux?
<cordac> åt fanders
<cordac> battlenet stanna på 50%
<Spookan> Ok, du fick inte över wow mappen då?
<cordac> höll på med det tills ja skulle till jobbet.. ska fortsätta så snabbt ja vaknat
<cordac> fattar dock inte varför UFW hindra mig från att komma åt nätverket
<cordac> öppnade portarna som, enligt guiderna on da webz, skulle va öppna
<Peyam> det enda strategi spelet jag spelade var HoN
<Peyam> och jag spela alltid mot datorn och vann.
<Peyam> fattar mig inte så såna spelar
<Peyam> spel*
<Peyam> Kan någon rekommendera en online spel som går o spela i webläsaren?
<HeMan> Peyam: https://gabrielecirulli.github.io/2048/ blev jag heeelt fast i
<Peyam> HeMan, Spelade den för något år sen
<cordac> Spookan: ja har dom på linux nu.. men nu vet ja inte vart ja ska göra va dom o.0
<Spookan> cordac: Lägg det i din home mapp, sen se om du kan starta wow.exe med playonlinux.
<cordac> man måste ju installera de
<cordac> men ja flyttar in sakerna nu så får vi se
<cordac> får ja detta å funka så blire linux på findatorn oxå!
<cordac> de ända ja saknar på den är 16GB ram till
<cordac> wb Nafallo
<Peyam> hej baby nafallo
<cordac> Spookan: ja kör installern när battle.net ligger i mappen.. startar updating blizzard agent å fastnar på ca 50%
<cordac> rör sig inte ur fläcken =(
<Spookan> cordac: Du ska inte installera, högerklicka på wow.exe eller wow64.exe välj öppna med playonlinux.
<cordac> Game Initialization Failed!
<Nafallo> Peyam: seriöst?
<Nafallo> cordac: ta
<Nafallo> router uppgraderad och fin.
<Spookan> cordac: Kolla i playonlinux, har för mig att de har nått där du kan lägga till mappen och startfilen typ..
<cordac> verkar inte funka.. sökt å letat.. ser bara alla problem folk har
<Spookan> cordac: Kanske får lite tips här: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhDCh_anIGM
<Spookan> 12.76gb kvar på mitt hehe.
<Peyam> https://youtu.be/VsZKSy1WQa4?t=146
<Peyam> kolla han
<Peyam> e det ngt fel på han eller
<Spookan> Jag får kolla sen, måste ha all bandbredd till wow downloaden. :P
<cordac> Spook-LAP:  Lutris kanske får det att funka
<Spook-LAP> cordac: Mm, såg nått om det med, kan ju vara värt att testa.
<cordac> får iofs massa fel nu
<Spook-LAP> Ajfan, vad säger han då?
<cordac> installscriptet.. säger jättemycke..
<cordac> err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x7bd1aec0 "/home/ubuntu/buildbot/runners/wine/wine-src/dlls/ntdll/loader.c: loader_section" wait timed out in thread 00a7, blocked by 0086, retrying (60 sec)
<cordac> err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x7bd1aec0 "/home/ubuntu/buildbot/runners/wine/wine-src/dlls/ntdll/loader.c: loader_section" wait timed out in thread 009d, blocked by 0086, retrying (60 sec)
<Spook-LAP> Ok, säger inte mig mycket, använd en pastebin nästa gång. ;)
<cordac> säger nog inte så mycke till nån..
<cordac> den gnäller om dll filer
<Spook-LAP> Det är inte att han vill ha wine då?
<cordac> han jobbar ihop med wine.. många saker är, via lutris, installerade via wine
<cordac> verkar som att blizzard har flyttat nått den behöver
<cordac> <html><head><title>Object moved</title></head><body>
<cordac> <h2>Object moved to <a href="http://www.blizzard.com/404">here</a>.</h2>
<cordac> </body></html>
<cordac> de e va som står i installeringsrutan
<cordac> installerar wow nu =)
<Spookan> cordac: Gött.
<Mathisen> se till att använda wine-staging om du ska spela wow
<Mathisen> funkar 1000 gånger bättre
<Mathisen> winetricks också för den delen wow behöver corefonts och ie8
<Mathisen> eller blizzards launcher för ie8 rättare sakt
<cordac> ahh
<Mathisen> så om du har winetricks installerat kör bara winetricks ie8 corefonts
<Mathisen> så funkar launchern för dig
<Mathisen> playonlinux är värdelöst btw :)
<Mathisen> vist de inderlättar ibland men nej
<Mathisen> underlättar*
<cordac> kliar i fingrarna när de står på downloadbaren "optimal" å att man kan spela.. men ja vågar inte =)
<cordac> Spook-LAP: , hur går installationen?
<Spookan> cordac: 7.84gb kvar...
<cordac> 5
<cordac> nej.. 3 =)
<cordac> å du har kämpat i 2 dagar va
<Spookan> Sen 11 tiden igår, men pausat det lite då och då.
<cordac> hade du inte wow innan?
<Spookan> Jo, men tog bort det när jag slutade för nått halvår sen..
<Nafallo> enda sättet att sluta ;-)
<cordac> ahh.. spara filerna på en sticka eller nått da
<cordac> eller flytta!
<Hund> Någon här som använder Ubuntu, Tmux och URxvt?
<Nafallo> Hund: ja, ja och nej.
<Hund> Det buggar för mig.
<Spookan> cordac: Hehe, nja bunden med detta adsl i två år. Det duger åt mig i dagsläget.
<Nafallo> Ubuntu, byobu med tmux och Terminator
<Nafallo> :-)
<Hund> Ah. :D
<cordac> bunden hos vem?
<Spookan> Min ISP (Universal Telecom).
<cordac> flyttar du nånstans där dom inte kan bistå med den tjänsten så sägs abonnemanget upp väl
<Hund> Då lär man nog köpa sig ur det.
<cordac> beror på företaget
<cordac> de flesta är snälla
<cordac> MEN.. COMHEM.. dom suger fiskpun....
<Hund> haha
<Spookan> Inte dessa. Suga pengar det kan dem, 19kr per email faktura + 50kr för att jag inte har telefon med dem.
<cordac> va de enda alt när du skaffa interwebz?
<Spookan> Det billigaste ja.
<Hund> Hm
<Hund> Det här blir ju bara värre..
<Hund> Jag saknar Arch. :P
<cordac> va bytte du till?
<Spookan> Hund: Vad har du nu då?
<Hund> Ubuntu.
<Hund> tmux buggar som bara den.
<Hund> Och jag hade ett helvete med VirtualBox innan jag fick igång den,.
<cordac> ja föredrar mint
<Hund> Den avinstallerade inte alla beroenden när jag avinstallerade VirtualBox.
<Hund> Så när jag installerade versionen från uppströms buggade det rätt fint.
<cordac> btw.. nån som anv hexchat?
<cordac> skulle vilja ha en autoaway
<Hund> Det är bara hexor som har det.
<Hund> Jobbigt att behöva kompilera massa paket själv.
<Hund> Det är lite som att använda Gentoo igen. :P
<Spookan> Ja tacka vet jag att bara dubbeklicka på en fil sen klart. ;)
<Hund> :D
<Barre> Hund: trodde du körde LFS :P
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag är sjukt lat av mig.
<Hund> Det är därför jag alltid kör med Arch.
<Barre> jag är besviken
<Spookan> MacOS har det smidigt, bara dra *.app filen till Program mappen sen klart. :P
<Hund> Jag tänkte att jag skulle testa Ubuntu nu för att jag kör ju inte med så mycket grejer på den här burken, men ack så fel jag hade.
<Hund> Spookan: "ps <paket>" är inte så svårt heller. ;)
<Spookan> Hund: Skriva är så 80-tal, drag n drop is the future :P
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Du kan vara drag n drop.
<Spookan> :P
<Spookan> cordac: Vad har du för real id?
<Spookan> Äntligen, bara 900mb kvar! :P
<Hund> Tankar du warez? ;P
<Spookan> Hund: WoW 42gb, tagit 2 dagar haha :P
<Spookan> Eller ja lite över en typ hehe.
<Hund> lol
<Hund> Du sitter inte på fiber va? :P
<Spookan> "livet på landet" :P
<Spookan> Nä ADSL
<Hund> Jag bor på landet. :)
<Spookan> Fick för mig du var 08 ;)
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Pfft.
<Spookan> Jag bor i en liten håla i Småland, som heter Malmbäck.
<Spookan> Vi har en Ica butik och en pizzeria. ;)
<Hund> Det har vi med. :D
<coffe> Spookan,  stackare..
<Spookan> Var bor du då?
<coffe> utanför nässjö eller hur
<Hund> Vart är det?
<Spookan> coffe: Jepp.
<coffe> för 100 år sedan dejtade jag en tjej som bodde där
<Peyam> jag ville också ha en tjej från nässjö. hon kom till sthlm men jag orkade ej träffa henne. hennes tåg kom mkt sent så jag åkte hem
<Spookan> Peyam: Det var ju inte snällt, hehe.
<Peyam> ja men jag orkade ej vänta mkt
<Hund> Tillbaka med Arch. :)
<Barre> Hund, a.k.a Arch Nemesis
<Hund> haha
 * Barre har haft en produktiv dag
<Barre> eller rättare sagt, har kunnat stryka en mängd saker från todo-listan så den faktiskt minskat i längd \o/
<Hund> Jaså? :)
<Barre> det känns mer produktivt att avsluta saker än att starta och jobba med saker. Konstigt, men så är det för mig
<Hund> Mjo, men så är det nog.
<Peyam> jävla fucking mjäll
<Peyam> mjäll över hela skallen
<Peyam> klumpar
<Peyam> sån här mjäll har jag fast på huvet : http://xn--mjlleksem-w2a.se/sites/160/upload/sites/1511367895_mjalleksem-ansikte.jpg
<Barre> wtf!?
<Hund> lol
<Hund> Klickade du? :P
<Barre> nej
<Hund> haha, inte jag heller
<Hund> Jag har levt tillräckligt länge för att veta bättre.
<Barre> larsemil har lärt mig den hårda vägen att jag inte skall klicka på länkar hur som helst
<Hund> haha jaså?
<Barre> satt på kurs och utbildaren snackade på om saker som jag redan kunde, så jag hängde lite på IRC när larsemil skickade en länk till mig. Det jag inte visste var att utbildnings PCn jag satt på hade högtalare, jag viste inte heller att volymen var på max. Inte heller att länken han skickade var på en video med rick astley - never gonna give you up
<Hund> HAHAHA
<Hund> :D
<Spookan> LOOOL!
<larsemil> :D
<corLPT> hur gåre slackers =)
<corLPT> Spookan: fått igång liret än?
<Spookan> corLPT: Jepp.
<corLPT> så du nördar nu allså =)
<corLPT> varvat de än= ;)
#ubuntu-se 2018-02-14
<Barre> whohoo, gen-z specification har nått 1.0 \o/ http://genzconsortium.org/
<Hund> "Yay"
<Hund> :D
<Barre> spännande, flera har redan sagt att de kommer göra chip och FPGAer under Q1 2018
<Hund> Jag har bestämt att det heter chips.
<Hund> :)
<Spookan> God morgon!
<Hund> Mors
<Spookan> Hund: Vad göres?
<Hund> Pillar lite på bloggen. :)
<Hund> Själv då?
<Spookan> Ah ok, precis fixat kaffe, ska hoppa in och lira wow lite tänkte jag. ;)
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Peyam> god jul
<Spookan> Peyam: Du är lite tidig. ;)
<Peyam> alltid den här tiden tror jag
<Peyam> jaha med "god jul"?
<Spookan> Jepp :P
<Peyam> jag e alltid tidig med allt. bästa med mig
<Spookan> Fast du orkade inte vänta på bruden.. :/
<Peyam> ja för jag var för tidig
<Peyam> och hon kom försent
<Peyam> hhhh
<Spookan> Var det en blind date eller såg hon bra ut?
<Peyam> hon var normal
<Peyam> fast det var ingen date. jag var studerande och inte hade råd med date. så hon vile bara hälsa på mig medans hon besökte sin syster
<Spookan> Hehe ok.
<cordac> så inget hanky panky allså=
<Spookan> Peyam: Illa, det blev hem till handkrämen och toapappret och youporn alltså? :P
<Peyam> Spookan, Nej, jag tittar på sånt via kodi. Ultimate white cream. eller så googlar jag på big ass porn. hhhh
<Peyam> cordac, nej. fast jag var ej hundra att på att det skulle bli ngt ändå.
<cordac> big ass senior porn!
<Peyam> hhhh
<Spookan> cordac: Fick du requesten, eller du är på jobbet?
<cordac> håller på att försöka upgradera windows till pro
<cordac> men strax så
<Peyam> cordac, är det stor skillnad? på pro och annat?
<Peyam> Jag ser det nu på jämförelsen
<Spookan> Windows, jag trodde du lirade i Linux. ;)
<Peyam> windows home har ej Bitlocker?
<Spookan> cordac: Jag hoppar in, jag ser väl din request in game sen.
<Peyam> vad är det för game?
<cordac> kan inte lira.. den gnäller över att ja kör xp å stannar
<cordac> på linux alltså
<Peyam> orka
<Peyam> juste
<Peyam> nästa LTS är på väg va?
<andol> Peyam: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<Peyam> vad använder de för projekt management?
<Peyam> är det Agil?
<Nafallo> nästa milestone lär komma tidigare.
<Spookan> cordac: Kolla om du kan starta upp med Win7 mode då eller nått.
<Peyam> Xubuntu är inte min favorit längre
<Peyam> kommer nog flytta till debian xfce snart men får det se ut som xubuntu
<Peyam> någon som har testat ubuntu budgie?
 * larsemil rullar bara arch
<Peyam> jag tror att jag börja bli pro användare av C#
<Peyam> trodde aldrig att jag skulle behöva lära mig så mkt metoder
<bamsefar> SÃ¥pass
<Peyam> Man lär sig genom att jobba. orkade aldrig lära mig så mkt som jag gjort senaste månaderna, under studietiden
<Peyam> Jag önskade att jag skulle ha lärt mig mer embedded programmering istället för att lära så mkt teori
<Peyam> men kanske jag doktorerar någon dag. vi får se. keff lön iofs
<bamsefar> Peyam: Vad kodar du? :)
<Peyam> Just nu kodar jag till Pico som är en PC oscilloskop
<Peyam> annars kodar jag för PLC och Hmi och annat inom elektroteknik
<Peyam> inte riktigt mitt område men ändå
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Jag kodar python idag.
<Peyam> hoppas jag aldrig behöver lära mig ngt mer än c#, Java
<Peyam> orkar verkligen inte. c skriver jag i PLC men det är mkt enkelt. men OOp vil jag ej skriva i c++ o annat
<Peyam> är ngn här som dricker kaffe utan socker?
<bamsefar> Ja?
<Peyam> huuuuuuuuuuuuuur är det möjligt
<Peyam> ewwwwww.
<Hund> Om det smakar så illa utan socker är nog kaffet dåligt skulle jag säga.
<Peyam> det e beskt
<Hund> Vilket märke?
<Peyam> den lila
<Peyam> minns ej
<Hund> Löfbergs Lila?
<Peyam> aa
<Hund> Jag vet inte vem som lurat dig, men det är inte kaffe.
<Hund> :D
<Peyam> företaget
<HeMan> Peyam: jag har som målsättning att alltid lära mig mer programmeringsspråk
<Barre> jag har inga problem att lära mig nya programeringsspråk, det är konsten att koda som är svår att bemästra
<Peyam> HeMan, Inte jag faktiskt men ibland är jag tvungen. Jag skulle gå hela vägen med C# eller Java för UI. Matlab för numeriska program och annat.
<Peyam> Men att programmera matematik i dem här språken är pain in the ass. så Python vinner varenda kamp
<HeMan> Har man tänkt jobba som programmerare/utvecklare så bör man väl kunna 10-15 språk någorlunda
<Peyam> jag vet dock inte hur vanligt det är med python i industrin
<HeMan> Python är extremt vanligt
<Peyam> HeMan, Jag kan basic'en med python men inte UI.
<Peyam> men jag är utbildad systemingenjör. Programmering har jag lärt mig på egen hand
<HeMan> Peyam: oftast gör man UI i HTML5 nu
<Peyam> annars skulle jag kunna bara matlab
<Peyam> HeMan, jasså?
 * Hund ryser
<Peyam> HeMan, utveckla mer är du snäll! hur gör man det?
<HeMan> Peyam: web-tjänster är överlägset vanligast
<Peyam> jag skriver bara för klient local
<Hund> Ska man ha ett GUI bör man ju använda något vettigt som Ncurses eller Qt.
<Peyam> asså såna som instaleras på datorn
<Hund> TUI/GUI*
<Peyam> hatar Qt. det är ju c++
<HeMan> Beror väl på vad man har för "kund"
<Hund> Passar det inte kunden får de snällt anpassa sig. ;)
<Peyam> HeMan, jag är inte programmerare. jag e civil inom system. så jag borde inte sikta på kunden egentligen. Jag skriver kärnkoder och någon annan snor dem och gör slutliga produkten
<Peyam> såna som inte orkar lära sig hur hårdvaran funkar
<HeMan> Peyam: då slipper du ju helt UI
<Peyam> HeMan, nej tyvärr. för den som gör slutliga produkten vill gärna se allt i grafik
<HeMan> Peyam: det är väl deras uppgift?
<Peyam> HeMan, ja men vad ska jag göra. han som gör det är min chef
<Peyam> och han kan inte mkt programmering
<Peyam> om du ser mina koder du blir chockad hur mkt kommentarer jag har.
<HeMan> ok
<HeMan> man ska ha ca 3 ggr så mycket kommentarer som kod har jag fått lära mig
<Peyam> mina UI är ganska fula. jag har tjatat om att vi ska byta till Java eller använda åtminstone C#
<Peyam> WPF menar jag
<Peyam> HeMan, jag tror jag har 3 ggr mer + en manual
<HeMan> låter bra
<Peyam> kommentarer*
<Peyam> vi kör i WinForm nu.
<HeMan> men det är väl bara på windows man kan köra det?
<Peyam> ja
<HeMan> ok
<Peyam> Jag tjatat om att byta till JavaFx. men eftersom min chef inte kan java så vill han stanna med en trasig outdated Winform
<HeMan> Jag har inte kört windows sedan förra årtusendet
<Peyam> HeMan, jag vill gärna byta till Linux. men det skulle innebära kostnader för företaget. och det vill de inte för windows funkar okej. och eftersom de kör bara .NET så skulle de tinte funka med linux. även om jag kör Mono
<HeMan> går ju byta arbetsgivare med
<Peyam> ja men jag börja vänja mig
<Peyam> men blir det för tight såå..
<Nafallo> tror jag börjar bli kär i Ansible på riktigt snart...
<Nafallo> command: "{{ apache2_vhost_disable_default | ternary('a2dissite','a2ensite') }} 000-default"
<Nafallo> :-)
<Barre> men, den kör ju a2dissite varje gång du kör din play, kan väl inte vara vad du vill=
<Barre> s/=/?/
<Barre> om apache2_vhost_disable_default är true that is
<Nafallo> det är visst vad jag vill :-)
<Nafallo> skriptet hanterar no-ops...
<Barre> sen är jag lite allergisk mot variabler som som är motsägelser :P
<Nafallo> frågan är väl mer om man inte ska ha den i default/main.yml, utan ha "{{ apache2_vhost_disable_default | default(false) | ternary('a2dissite','a2ensite') }} 000-default" istället ;-)
<HeMan> själv vart jag lite besviken på hur lite letenscrypt-modulen hjälpte till med
<Nafallo> HeMan: är inte den preview state?
<Nafallo> preview, och ny i 2.2 :-)
<Nafallo> patience ;-)
<Nafallo> Barre: ah... du menar så...
<Nafallo> Barre: får changed varje gång och omstart av servern ;-)
<Barre> precis
<HeMan> jag kör iofs från ansibles git-repo
<HeMan> så det är nästan 2.5
<HeMan> Men det jag saknade var att den inte skapar csr eller rsa automagiskt
<Nafallo> Barre: jag skulle kunna använda file modules och sätta state till link eller absent ;-)
<Nafallo> s/modules/modulen/
<HeMan> Det kan man lösa med openssl-modulen
<Barre> Nafallo: jo, det kan du
<Nafallo> Barre, HeMan: btw, ska ni på Ansible event i nederländerna i mars då? :-)
<Nafallo> jag är extremt sugen.
<HeMan> Jag ska inte dit
<Nafallo> del svar!
<Nafallo> s/^d/f/
<Nafallo> Barre: ser ut att fungera bättre ;-)
<Nafallo>   file:
<Nafallo>     src: /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default.conf
<Nafallo>     dest: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default.conf
<Nafallo>     state: "{{ apache2_vhost_disable_default | ternary('absent','link') }}"
<Nafallo> nu ska vi bara se att det fungerar med true också :-)
<Barre> !past | Nafallo
<Barre> ;)
<Barre> !paste | Nafallo
<Barre> meh!
<Hund> Ny hårddisk. yay.
<HeMan> Barre, Nafallo, andol: kör ni med taggar i Ansible?
<Barre> HeMan: ja
<Barre> HeMan: men det är mest för att kunna felsöka i imina playbooks och moduler på ett enkelt sätt
<HeMan> Barre: jag har en hårdvara som är lite för långsam så jag funderar på att köra taggar bara för att kunna köra det som jag tror behövs nu
<Barre> do it
<andol> HeMan: Har ett nattlig cronjob som  ssh-cert, så urskiljer de tasksen med en tag.
<andol> Ja, och så när jag utvecklar en ny roll så brukar jag tagga upp den, för att slippa köra hela playboken om och om och om igen.
<corLPT> ingen vaken?
<corLPT> va e rekommenderat.. installa windows eller linux först om man ska dualboota?
<Mathisen> windows
<Mathisen> det gör det hela lättare
<Mathisen> om du installerar linux först så måste du fixa din boot loader igen efter du installerat win
<Mathisen> finns udantag för UEFI dock
<corLPT> fick många problem idag när ja försökte installa på main burken
<corLPT> kör UEFI + Legacy
<corLPT> har ett 1080 TI på den
<corLPT> å sen fick ja inte installa på en separat hdd
<Mathisen> vad fick du för fel
<corLPT> inget.. fanns inte som ett val när ja skulle välja disk
<corLPT> men kollade ja i "disk" så såg ja hddn osv
<Mathisen> ok men du har löst de nu eller
<Mathisen> om jag va du skulle jag dock köra någon annan dist en ubuntu om du har så nya grejer
<Mathisen> menar ubuntu har stenålders paket om vi jämför med t.ex arch
<corLPT> ohh
<corLPT> ja kör mint
<corLPT> e inte arch svårare?
<Mathisen> nej inte är det svårare.. det svåra kan väll va installationen
<Mathisen> men det kan man "fuska" med och använda saker som installerar det för en
<corLPT> typ som att du hjälper mig? =)
<Mathisen> det kan jag göra
<Mathisen> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: ArchLinux • CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU B940 @ 2.00GHz (798MHz) • Memory: Physical: 3.7 GiB Total (2.7 GiB Free) Swap: 3.9 GiB Total (3.9 GiB Free) • Storage: 39.3 GB / 490.3 GB (451.0 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller • Uptim
<Mathisen> e: 23h 53m 27s
<chuun> Mathisen: stöter du inte på problem med arch?
<Mathisen> nope
<cordac> tjo
<Mathisen> tjo
<cordac> göru?
<Mathisen> inte mycket dricker kaffe och kollar irc
<cordac> nu ska ja testa installa mint igen
<Mathisen> ok, lycka till'
<cordac> du kanske kan komma med smarta tips
<Mathisen> för en mint installation... next ... next ... next ... next
<cordac> jo.. men de e ju problem
<cordac> windows har nog fuckat upp grub
<Mathisen> ahh det går att lösa
<Mathisen> boota för live
<Mathisen> först*
<cordac> e redan live.. mountat hddn
<cordac> letar grub
<Mathisen> du måste använda chroot
<Mathisen> men först måste du mounta en del saker
<Mathisen> du kan inte fixa grub bara annars genom live
<cordac> de e där du kommer in i bilden =)
<Mathisen> måste se din output från " lsblk "
<cordac> ja gjorde allt dedär innan.. fast för att adda nomodeset xforcevesa
<cordac> filsystemet e mountat som /dev/sda3
<Mathisen> mountat vart
<cordac> i disk
<Mathisen> och vad är din /boot mountad
<Mathisen> visa bara din output
<Mathisen> lättare
<Mathisen> lsblk
<cordac> förklara för mig som för en retarded 5åring
<Mathisen> lsblk | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw/
<Mathisen> och ge mig länken
<cordac> pypb.pw/xH63
<cordac> ptpb.pw*
<cordac> vafan e dedär =)
<cordac> 3 diska sitter i
<cordac> ja vill ha linux på 3TB disken
<Mathisen> ok sda alltså
<Mathisen> så har du installerat mint dit redan eller ?
<Mathisen> och problemet är att grub är fuckat ?
<cordac> yes.. sen tyckte windows att "repairing boot" å bara körde på
<Mathisen> ok unmounta sda3
<Mathisen> kommer en radda nu
<Mathisen> skriv inget
<Mathisen> sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<Mathisen> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot
<Mathisen> sudo mount -t devtmpfs /dev /mnt/dev
<Mathisen> sudo mount -t devpts /dev/pts /mnt/dev/pts
<Mathisen> sudo mount -t sysfs /sys /mnt/sys
<Mathisen> sudo mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc
<Mathisen> sudo mount -t tmpfs /run /mnt/run
<Mathisen> sudo cp /proc/mounts /mnt/etc/mtab
<Mathisen> sudo mount -o bind /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<Mathisen> sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<Mathisen> sudo grub-install
<Mathisen> sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Mathisen> klart
<Mathisen> kan va att du måste laga /mnt/boot katalogen om den klagar
<Mathisen> efter du mounta /mnt
<Mathisen> brb går och röker och hämtar mera kaffe
<cordac> sudo cp /proc/mounts /mnt/etc/mtab = cp: '/proc/mounts' and '/mnt/etc/mtab' are the same file
<cordac> men jävligt skillat om du plocka detta ur hjärnkontoret sådär bara
<Mathisen> bara att hoppa över då lungt gå vidare bara
<Mathisen> btw chroot är jobbigt just för man måste mounta 1000 saker... i arch har de arch-chroot det gör allt det där med ett kommando :)
<cordac> resolv grejjen ger "is a symbolic link to nowere
<cordac> bara fortsätta? eller fixa?
<Mathisen> finns det en resolve.conf fil i din /mnt/etc/ katalog ?
<Mathisen> men jo lungt är till för internet
<Mathisen> vi behöver inte det just nu
<cordac> yes.. illröd dock
<Mathisen> dåså vidare bara
<Mathisen> stanna efter sudo grub-install
<Mathisen> och säg vad de sa
<cordac> ojda =)
<cordac> unable to resolve host mint: connection refused
<cordac> installing for x86_64-efi platform
<cordac> grub-install.real: error: cannot fond EFI dir
<cordac> find*
<Mathisen> bootar du uefi ?
<cordac> + legacy
<Mathisen> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<cordac> samma'
<Mathisen> stannar den efter error ?
<cordac> kommer ju tillbaka till bash
<Mathisen> sudo update-grub
<cordac> root@mint /
<cordac> error: mkdir /var/lock/dmraid
<cordac> x20 typ
<cordac>  /run/lvm/lvmetad.socket: connection failed.. no such file or dir
<Mathisen> använder du lvm ?
<cordac> adding boot menu entry for efi firware configuration
<cordac> körde lvm för att den vägra lista 3TB som option när ja skulle installa
<Mathisen> lite förvirrad nu då den inte ska klaga på detta om du inte bootar uefi eller har installer de som uefi
<Mathisen> mbr kan bara hantera 2TB
<Mathisen> du måste ha hd.n som gpt då
<Mathisen> det klarar större
<cordac> jo.. men disken e väl delad
<Mathisen> jo då ska de funka
<cordac> men vi kan väl göra om disken
<cordac> iofs.. en part va 2.7gb
<Mathisen> alltså har du något viktigt på din linux install redan eller ?
<cordac> nops
<Mathisen> detta är lite roddigt då jag inte vill eller kan gissa vad som är fel un
<Mathisen> nu
<cordac> 128 giggarn å 500 vill ja spara
<Mathisen> prova reboota nu bara om det är fortfarnade knas så installera om bara
<Mathisen> lättare så
<Mathisen> kan hjälpa dig lägga til win i grub sen
<cordac> den på 500 e min ssd-pci disk med windows
<Mathisen> om inte mint fixar det själv
<Mathisen> har du inte win på nvme disken ?
<Mathisen> trodde det då det borde va självklara valet för ditt "main" os
<cordac> hade kunnat svara på den frågan om ja visste va nvme var förnått =)
<Mathisen> ssd disk bara att mycket snabbare
<cordac> hihi.. windows ladda igen
<Mathisen> du har ju en 500GB nvme disk
<cordac> utan att ens säga nått
<cordac> va e nvme
<cordac> ja e inte 1337 ;)
<Mathisen> https://www.google.com/search?q=nvme+disk&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiBpcj0t6bZAhUJ2CwKHfANDfgQ_AUICigB&biw=1584&bih=741#imgrc=vVI_LuP6PuReYM:
<Mathisen> en sån
<cordac> https://www.inet.se/produkt/1512006/taurus-overkill-gtx-1080-ti
<cordac> där e min
<Mathisen> ssd diskar kan läsa i 550MB/sec en nvme kan läsa 3gb/sec
<Mathisen> är ganska stor skilnad där
<cordac> PCIe Gen3 x4 & SATA 6.0 Gbit/s
<Mathisen> oj du har till och med en 960 EVO bra grejer
<cordac> =)
<cordac> inte om de inte funkar =)
<cordac> ja skiter skarpt i windows.. ska ha de till spel å photoshop
<Mathisen> installera linux på din nvme då
 * cordac är rädd
<cordac> måste ja inte installa windows först?
<Mathisen> nej du måste inte men det blir lättare
<Mathisen> men du har ju windows redan
<cordac> eller hur ska ja få de att funka om ja installar windows sen eftersom windows inte ens ser linux saker
<cordac> på min nvme
<Mathisen> vad menar du nu
<cordac> "du har ju windows redan"
<cordac> yepp.. på min nvme
<Mathisen> ahh ok dåså
<Mathisen> låt de va så bara då
<Mathisen> och fixa linux på någon av dina andra diskar
<cordac> jo.. men ja kommer inte åt min linux nu
<cordac> de va ju de ja försökte =)
<cordac> gick sådär =)
<Mathisen> jag kan inte hjälpa med en mint install då det är bara att trycka next
<Mathisen> om du laddar ner arch kan jag fixa installen åt dig
<cordac> vanligtvis ja
<Mathisen> genom ssh
<cordac> men ja fick inte den stora hdd'n som ett val
<Mathisen> dock så ska du veta att jag kommer åt allt på din dator då.. så beror på dig
<cordac> haha.. den e ju tom
<cordac> men ja vill inte ha 800 backdoors å shit
<cordac> =)
<Mathisen> nå nej är för gammal för sånt lal
<cordac> ja skulle vilja kunna sånt
<cordac> eller inte
<cordac> hade bara missbrukat de å åkt in sen =)
<cordac> "du glömde en bild på dig själv servern du hackade in dig på"
<cordac> men fan.. arch har ju helt andra kommandon å shit
<cordac> ja kan ju inte sånt
<Mathisen> 1 egentligen du behöver veta
<Mathisen> sudo apt install whatever = sudo pacman -S whatever
<Mathisen> sudo apt remove whatever = sudo pacman -R whatever
<Mathisen> sen är ju resten samma sak
<Mathisen> + det stöder dina nya pryllar mycket bättre en mint. specielt din GPU
<cordac> har den enkla saker som nano å sånt?
<cordac> fattar inte ett jota av vim
<Mathisen> yep
<Mathisen> allt annat är i samma sak utom just paket hanteraren
<cordac> ja har bara kört cinnamon.. stor skillnad på MATE/Xfce/KDE?
<Mathisen> cinnamon finns till arch också
<Mathisen> community/cinnamon 3.6.7-1
<Mathisen> den versionen
<cordac> windows 4.4GB.. Mint 1.8GB
<cordac> arch 565MB
<cordac> ska installa om all skit i finburken
<cordac> denn kör ja mint på oxå.. för å lära mig lite om ssh/samba å linux
<cordac> denna*
<Mathisen> oki
<cordac> e dena helt öppen för världen.. du som kan se sånt
<Mathisen> storleken är minndre för arch för att man tar allt från internet under install
<cordac> Mathisen: va jobbar du som?
<Mathisen> it suport / helpdesk / random shit de vill att jag ska göra
<Mathisen> är systemvetare på papper
<cordac> å så sitter du med sånt?
<cordac> du verkar ha mer skills än va du anv i jobbet
<Mathisen> yep men man ska få jobb som de också...
<Mathisen> inte så lätt alltid
<cordac> pen tester da
<cordac> om du nu kan sånt så borde de väl va lätt i vår "tid"
<cordac> eller sys admin
<cordac> eller haxx0r
<Mathisen> och jo du är öppen för världen, dock inga portar öppna så troligen din router
<cordac> jo.. men ere lätt å sabba mina saker
<Mathisen> nej
<cordac> u sure?
<Mathisen> jo
<cordac> de e ju de ja e mest skraj för
<cordac> ja har nog inget nån skulle vilja åt.. men ja vill inte få de sabbat
<cordac> å mitt mål e ju å sätta upp en cloudburk så ja slipper google å shit
<Mathisen> du ska nog snacka med ##security nissarna om du undrar mera på de
<cordac> dom e fan läskiga på riktigt
<Mathisen> tinfoil hat dags nu
<cordac> hahaha.. typ
<Mathisen> vist google,fb,whatever alla kollar en
<Mathisen> men inte så att de kommer sno något av dig
<Mathisen> riktad reklam vist, men det håller sig dör
<Mathisen> där
<cordac> nej.. men fan.. ja köper nått med kortet.. BAM.. reklam vartfan ja än rör mig på interwebz
<cordac> än så länge ja
<cordac> å säljer min info till andra
<Mathisen> de gör nog inte giganterna
<cordac> å sen får ja brev hem om skit ja kanske bara surfat förbi
<Mathisen> kanske fb till en viss gräns
<Mathisen> men inte googlde
<cordac> lyssna på security now(twit)
<cordac> pod.. steve gibson
<Mathisen> yep lyssnar på security now hela tiden
<cordac> smart gubbe
<cordac> väntar på hans sqrl
<cordac> KANSKE klart till nästa vecka
<Mathisen> om du är så nervös ska du ju glömma windows helt i alla fall
<cordac> helst
<cordac> men fick inte igång wow
<cordac> kan nog byta photoshop till gimp
<Mathisen> sa nog det förut wow funkar prima med wine-staging
<Mathisen> har det själv
<Mathisen> spelar själv
<cordac> å ja e inte nervös.. lättt orolig bara
<cordac> jo.. för dig ja.. som e 1337
<cordac> men för ett annat miffo så slutar den sagan heeeeelt annorlunda
<Mathisen> behöver inte göra det, där igen mint,ubuntu har stenålders packet
<cordac> ja hoppades lite på att de skulle funka med findatorn
<cordac> där finns de lite kraft på gfx å proc
<Mathisen> annars behöver man bara installera 3 saker för att wow ska funka
<cordac> har ju laddat hem arch nu med
<cordac> ska köra windows tills de att ja har de ja behöver på linux
<cordac> ska ha mint som backup
<Mathisen> oki
<cordac> å ska försöka lära mig arch
<cordac> men min hjärna funkar inte helt som era tror ja =)
<Mathisen> man lär sig med tiden
<cordac> ja e 43 snart
<cordac> ja har inte så gott om den varan =)
<Mathisen> jag är 35
<cordac> jo.. men du börja med linux när du va 12 oxå
<Mathisen> nope
<cordac> ja börja för 2 veckor sedan
<cordac> å ja e inte systemvetare.. ja e svetsare
<Mathisen> heh :) ok fattar vad du menar
<Mathisen> men man behöver inte göra det svårt
<Mathisen> det mesta går att fixa så man kan klicka sig fram
<cordac> nej, ja vet..
<cordac> men förklara för mig varför linux ska göra installs av en jäkla font
<cordac> försökte få tag på terminus fonten
<cordac> de finns en install fil i det packet
<Mathisen> install av font = den laddar ner font och kopierar den till font katalogen
<cordac> Read the README file står det i den
<Mathisen> du kan egentligen ladda ner vilken font du vill och lägga den /home/namn/.font mappen
<Mathisen> då kommer den fonten funka för din user
<cordac> fick fyra nya grå hår av det
<cordac> men de fanns inte nån ttf eller nått man känge igen
<cordac> kände*
<cordac> å där e de det brister för mig.. ja vet inte riktigt va ja ska kolla efter eller så
<Mathisen> du installerar packetet helt enkelt
<cordac> så de e mycke läsning nu för tiden.. å skriva.. vilket e kul i sig.. men tålamod
<Mathisen> jo tålamod är ett måste med datorer
<cordac> kan inte "disk" göra winISO bootable?
<Mathisen> disk ?
<cordac> i linux
<Mathisen> du vill göra en bootbar usb med win eller ?
<cordac> yepp.. den ska in på 3tb disken
<cordac> testar med USB image Writer nu
<Mathisen> det är lite jobbigt att göra en bootbar usb för win i linux
<Mathisen> gör det i windows bara lättre
<Mathisen> usb image writer kommer ej funka
<cordac> ahh
<Mathisen> den använde dd misstänker ja och det funkar inte på windows isos
<Mathisen> linux isos = hybrid isos då funkar det
<Mathisen> windows isos är ej hybrid = det funkar inte att rippa rakt av
<Mathisen> informationen kommer men inte boot infon
<Mathisen> alltså inga aktiva partitioner eller mbr
<Mathisen> så gör det i windows bara
<cordac> ahh
<Mathisen> rufus funkar prima i win
<cordac> men stjert oxå.. plockade ur disken med allt ja skulle behålla =)
<cordac> slö xfer
<cordac> 10,5MB/sec
<cordac> måste ju ha nå fel på nån kabel
#ubuntu-se 2018-02-15
<Hund> lol
<Hund> cordac: USB? SATA? PATA? :P
<Mathisen> morgon
<cordac> morrn
<cordac> nån vaken?
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> nu e jag vaken
<Peyam> eler är på jobbet
<Peyam> jag visste ej linux iso är hybrid. vissa är det men inte alla
<cordac> partitionerna?
<cordac> ja måste fixa de å fattar inte riktigt allt
<cordac> du va inte sugen märker jag =)
<cordac> ahh.. jobbet
<Peyam> sugen på vad?
<Peyam> inland tar det längre tid för mig att göra en iso usb.
<Peyam> och ibland inte . men det mesta i min erfarenhet beror på USBen och sälan datorn.
<cordac> ja snackar partitioner nu =)
<Mathisen> vad fattar du inte med partitionerna
<Peyam> ja vad är det för fel på dem? skriv usb med FAT32 o fixa allt?
<Peyam> om det är hybrid ska den vara ext4 tror jag?
<cordac> Mathisen: ja e i mint.. ska fixa min nvme..
<cordac> hur ska ja sätta partitionerna?
<cordac>  /, /boot, /home osv
<cordac> swap finns inte ens som ett alt
<Peyam> cordac, jag vet ej om du försöker göra något hardcore. men jag brukar lägga en ext4 på / och inte home
<Peyam> och skapar en swap men jag sällan använder det.
<Peyam> men jag vet ej vad du försöker göra
<cordac> kom förbi de nu.. hitta en guide
<cordac> tack iaf
<HeMan> swap kan vara bra för suspend to disk med
<HeMan> Jag har 32 GB ram i min laptop men kör med swap just för den anledningen
<Peyam> varför skulle du suspenda till disken?
<Peyam> tappar du ej syftet med att ha suspend ?
<Peyam> nog om det. är sugen på ett bra tangentbord. någon som kan rekommendera det?
<Peyam> hjälp tack!
<cordac> fråga hund om tangentbord
<cordac> han e kung
<larsemil> das keyboard kör jag.
<larsemil> har kört i 5+år nu och det känns som nytt i tangenterna.
<Peyam> jag tror jag blitt lite för kräsen för min e också mjukt men ändå vill jag ha en mjukare. för det är som att spruta i läpparna. man försöker med det tills läppen spräcks
<cordac> spruta i läpparna?
<cordac> varför skulle man göra de?
<Peyam> läppförstoring
<Peyam> har du inte sett tjejer med ankaläppar
<cordac> jo.. men dedär tycker ja inte e helt riktigt
<cordac> imho dvs
<Peyam> nej. fast de ser inte att det inte ser så bra ut
<cordac> ja e glad för min tjej
<cordac> ser ut som ett ras på mornarna.. omoddad.. älskar henne ändå
<Peyam> hhh. så klart. det är därför du har henne för du älskar henne
<cordac> å hon håller inte på med mods
<cordac> kanske fixar tuttsen nu efter barnet kommer
<Hund> Filco, Varmilo och Vortex är poppis idag.
<cordac> filco e fint
<Peyam> Hund, jag skulle vilja ha en som är extrem mjuk med stora knappar och skön ljud
<cordac> nån som e bra på grub.. får inte frågan om windows när ja startar datorn
<Hund> Mjuk?
<Peyam> mjuk i knapparna
<Hund> cordac: grub-update.
<Peyam> cordac, grup-update
<Peyam> b
<Hund> Se till att du har os-prober med.
<Peyam> vet ej om det kräver os-proper numera
<Hund> Mjuk som i lätta fjädrar?
<Peyam> ja precis
<cordac> weeee
<cordac> ska testa
<Hund> Vad har du för brytare nu?
<Peyam> brytare?
<Peyam> jag har en Coolmaster Crossfire. ska visa
<Hund> Switchar.
<Hund> larsemil: Das Keyboard är för gubbar. ;)
<Peyam> https://www.inet.se/produkt/6101698/cm-storm-quickfire-rapid-gaming-keyboard-mx-red
<cordac> de som sitter under plasten du trycker på på tangenterna =)
<Peyam> Cherry MX Red, Kailh Blue
<Hund> Är Cherry MX Red för tunga?
<Peyam> hårda när man trycker på knappen
<Peyam> måste trycka ordentligt nästan
<Hund> Vad har du för klenfishänder?
<Peyam> :(
<Peyam> taskig du e
<Peyam> vad ska jag göra med dem då
<larsemil> Hund: jag är en gubbe
<Hund> Peyam: Antingen byter du fjädrarna eller så försöker du hitta något tangentbord utomlands med typ Gateron Red-brytare.
<Hund> larsemil: :D
<larsemil> Hund: när jag bytte till ett das keyboard hade jag aldrig trott ett tangentbord kunde vara så skönt.
<larsemil> ska prova lite andra vid tillfällen då
<larsemil> har en kompis som bygger egna
<HeMan> ned suspend to disk så är ju datorn helt avslagen
<HeMan> kallas även hibernate
<Hund> larsemil: Jag har aldrig testat Das Keyboard själv, men jag har aldrig hört något dåligt om dem. :)
<larsemil> klicketiklack!
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Valde du Cherrys blåa?
<larsemil> :D
<Peyam> u har jag diskat mitt tangenbord iaf
<Peyam> det var df jag inte kunde skriva här
<Peyam> drog ut alla tangenter och diskade med diskmedel
<Peyam> vad tycks?
<Hund> Noice.
<Peyam> Cherry mex red verkar vara den som har snababste reflex
<Peyam> men man gör mest stavfel med den också
<Peyam> för man vill trycka hårdare för man vet ej när den triggar.
<Peyam> så omg
<Peyam> Cheryy blue verkar vara den jag vill ha
<Peyam> Hund, kan man byta mina mot blåa?
<Peyam> Hund, please svara
<Peyam> ska äta lunch tänker jag
<Peyam> du svara ju inte löixom
<cordac> Mathisen: jobbar å sliter?
<Hund> Peyam: Du kan byta.
<Mathisen> cordac, yes jobbar
<Peyam> Mathisen, i pizzerian?
<corLPT> hoi
<corLPT> vaken Mathisen ?
<corLPT> nån som vet om arch installas med ett GUI eller borderlineBash?
<corLPT> terminalstyle
<Mathisen> terminal style
<corLPT> skrämmande ju
<corLPT> försökte nyss å trodde ja gjort fel när ja såg de <=)
<Mathisen> det kan va lite bökigt jo om man inte är van
<Mathisen> men det finns bra guider
<Mathisen> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/installation_guide#Pre-installation
<corLPT> jo.. såg den
<nickenamn> Vilken såg du?
<corLPT> me nja vågar fan inte ge mig på de nu när mint funkar.. kanske kan göra de på denna
<corLPT> den som du länkade
<nickenamn> Kan någon hjälpa mig med följande? Jag försöker ta reda på GPS-positionerna för alla punkter på denna karta: https://www.hemnet.se/bostader/karta Har kollat igenom varenda nätverksanrop och all HTML och allting, men fattar verkligen inte hur kartan ritar ut punkterna. Är verkligen desperat, för annars skulle jag bara fortsätta testa själv. De måste
<nickenamn>  medvetet göra detta svårt på något sätt. Logiskt sett finns det någonstans en JSON-fil med GPS-koordinater som läggs in ovanpå Google Maps-kartan. På Booli står det bara att de "ser över sina rutiner" när man försöker registrera ett konto för att använda deras API, så kan ej gå den vägen.
<nickenamn> cordac: Jag kom nyss in här. Vad länkade jag?
<corLPT> hemnet shit
<corLPT> nått om nån karta med punkter osv
<corLPT> eller va?
<nickenamn> corLPT: ??
<corLPT> du skrev nån skit med gps punkter osv
<nickenamn> "nån skit"?
<nickenamn> Är du helt hög?
<corLPT> ja.. ja fattade inte riktigt
<corLPT> e jag hög>?
<corLPT> varför pastar du sånt här å frågar om jag e hög?
<nickenamn> Ignoring corLPT!*@*
<corLPT> awwww
<Mathisen> hep
<Mathisen> stack han
<Mathisen> https://i.imgur.com/3snZRii.png
<corLPT> va e de för tomte?
<Mathisen> ingen aning
<corLPT> ja e inte smartast här.. men ja e heller inte otrevlig, vanligtvis
<corLPT> han kommer å pastar massa strunt.. säger ja e hög å sätter ignore på mig..
<Mathisen> finns alla sorter bara inte bry sig
<Peyam> nu ska jag hem från jobbet
<corLPT> ja jobbar till 12 =(
<Mathisen> jag har jobbat klart för idag
<corLPT> gött.. fått nått gjort da?
<Mathisen> jo då
<Mathisen> nu till att plugga lite.. gåt på högskola också
<Mathisen> går
<corLPT> ojda
<corLPT> pluggar vad?
<Mathisen> till it ingenjör
<corLPT> ahh
<corLPT> exakt, va gör en sån?
<corLPT> eller.. va hade du tänkt å göra sen
<Mathisen> få ett bättre job :) man får foten in på plattser nu också
<corLPT> jo.. men som vad?
<Mathisen> programmera kanske.. men det beror på ännu hur bra det kommer gå
<corLPT> i?
<Mathisen> c/c++/java
<corLPT> ja ska försöka med python snart.. köpt bok som ja tittar på ibland =)
<Mathisen> det är det vi kör i skolan i alla fall
<corLPT> jo.. svårt verkar de som =)
<corLPT> men du fixar nog de galant
<Mathisen> galant skulle jag inte sägga, krävande man får sitta bra många timmar med programmeringen
<Mathisen> och riva av sig håret hälften av tiden
<corLPT> kan tänka mig de
<corLPT> så ja känner med linux.. å de e tydligen inte ens svårt ;)
<Mathisen> allt är svårt om man inte kan det, man måste ge det tid bara
<corLPT> jo.. de e så sant..
<corLPT> men för python skulle ja vilja sitta i skolan
<corLPT> så mycke lättare å lära sig när man har nån å fråga
<Mathisen> jo är nog lättare att lära sig, jag försökte nog också före jag börja plugga igen att lära mig på egen hand gick inge vidare
<Mathisen> men kan ge dig ett jättre bra tips för python
<Mathisen> 2 sec
<corLPT> TÄNKZ!
<corLPT> all hjälp tas emot tacksamt
<Mathisen> https://www.codecademy.com
<Mathisen> är bra sida
<corLPT> ahh.. har nog dom i en app tror ja
<Mathisen> man lär sig steg på steg
<Mathisen> https://i.imgur.com/23HpXDr.png
<Mathisen> så ser det ut
<Mathisen> är helt gratis också
<corLPT> yes.. tackar
<corLPT> måste styra upp min bookmarks
<corLPT> eru vaken länge idag?
<Mathisen> det tror jag
<Mathisen> blir c för mig halva natten har en uppgift som ska va klar till i morgon
<corLPT> cool.. kanske kan störa sen när ja kommer hem. tänkte installa wine
<corLPT> ahh
<corLPT> då eru upptagen.. en annan dag då
<Mathisen> hinner nog svara på irc
<Mathisen> har irc på andra skärmen
<corLPT> tänker inte störa dig i ditt pluggande
<Barre> ska du verkligen hålla på att snacka kodning på irc när Madeleine vill ha uppmärksamhet? ;)
<Mathisen> hehe hon jobbar ändå :)
<Barre> =)
<corLPT> e hon oxå kod nerd?
<Mathisen> nope
<corLPT> sjuksköterska?
<Mathisen> hon är hund nörd :)
<corLPT> ohh.. ja vet en till som e de här inne.. GISSA VEM
<Mathisen> :)
<Hund> Jag gissar på Barre.
<Mathisen> haha
<Hund> :D
<corLPT> 2 jäkla timmar kvar
<corLPT> hur gåre med pluggis?
<corLPT> Hund: vaken?
<Hund> corLPT: Jodå. :P
<corLPT> hur går det med tangentbordstankarna?
<corLPT> skulle du ha nå mer?
<corLPT> å isf samma ritningar som vi fick?
<Hund> Jag har inte råd med det precis nu. :)
<corLPT> de va väl inte det ja frågade va?
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Nä.
<Hund> Om jag beställer igen skulle jag nog vilja göra en jobbbräda. :)
<Hund> Men av någon anledning ville inte switcharna klicka fast sig på dessa. Jag måste klura ut det också.
<corLPT> för tjockt>?
<corLPT> alt så kolla va andra anv för mats
<corLPT> dom kanske inte kör rostfritt
<corLPT> soooo?
<corLPT> å varför klickar dom inte fast? för tjockt material, stämmer inte hålen?
<Hund> Materialet spelar ingen roll. 1,5mm ska vara max.
<Hund> Det kanske är hålen som är lite för stora.
<corLPT> ahh
<corLPT> di kan inte kolla med skjutmått?
<corLPT> du*
<Mathisen> pluggis bråkar med sin kod
<Mathisen> och koden vinner idag
<corLPT> ja kanske kan hjälpa till ;)
<Hund> Jag tror att den är lite för tjock. Jag har inget skjutmått.
<corLPT> men då funkar inte 1,5, för de var de väl?
<corLPT> de står på pappret du fick med
<Hund> Precis.
<Hund> Det stod på nätet att 1,5mm skulle fungera.
<corLPT> å switcharna ska ta de?
<corLPT> men köp en fil da.. å dra nåra drag
<corLPT> de finns detaljfilar å köpa
<corLPT> 3-4 spänn kanske
<Hund> Jag har fil i kylskåpet.
<corLPT> ställ dig på scen å dra de skämtet =)
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Min far har säkert en miljard verktyg jag kan låna. Men jag måste orka mig dit med.
<Hund> Jag måste iaf dit och tillverka switchhusöppnare också.
<corLPT> vi kan testa 1mm sen da
<corLPT> om herrn vill
<corLPT> va skulle detta kostat om du beställde de online eller av nån?
<Hund> Är 1mm nästa hopp?
<corLPT> frågar du MIG det..
<corLPT> eller.. ahh.. du undrar om vad som finns?
<corLPT> ska kolla.. sec
<Hund> Bra fråga. Några hundra? 300-400 kr?
<Hund> Precis. :P
<corLPT> 1, 1,5, 2
<corLPT> så ser de ut som vi har iaf
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Hund> Vilka material har ni?
<corLPT> alu, svart å rf
<corLPT> svart = vanlig plåt allså
<corLPT> kol baserad =)
<corLPT> carbon
<corLPT> alu kan väl vara lite väl mjukt kanske i den tjockleken
<Hund> Närå.
<Hund> Vissa kör med akryl.
<Hund> Fast man brukar ha typ 3mm då.
<corLPT> ahh.. ok.. då får nog anv fil
<corLPT> akryl har vi inte
<corLPT> vi kan testa alu nästa gång
<corLPT> 1.5mm
<corLPT> ska ja printa ut samma som sist eller skickar du nytt?
<Hund> Jag skickar nytt isf. :)
<corLPT> men skicka'ra
<corLPT> nu
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Nu ska jag sova.
<corLPT> jaha du...
<corLPT> tröttmössa
<corLPT> gör du sov.. dröm sött
<corLPT> så*
<corLPT> de går bra när ja skriver.. tänker å skriver olika
<corLPT> å så undrar ja varför allt går åt h-vete ;)
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Det kanske inte bara är jag som borde sova?
<corLPT> ja sitter på jobbet.. sover ja nu kan de smälla illa
<corLPT> har med min lilla aspire v5'a
<corLPT> ska försöka installa arch på den =)
<Hund> Ah! :D
<Hund> Arch är min distro.
<corLPT> knappast.. open src mannen!'
<Hund> Det har jag kört med länge nu.
<Hund> Pfft. :P
<corLPT> du kan va pfft!
<Hund> :D
<Hund> God natt påre farbror!
<corLPT> tjingeling badring!
<Mathisen> woho victory !
<cordac> va vann du?
<cordac> va ere du gör Mathisen
#ubuntu-se 2018-02-16
<Mathisen> cordac, jag löste problemen jag hadde bara
<Barre> Mathisen: grattis
<Mathisen> tack :)
<Peter___> Jag har glömt både användarnamn och lösenord till forumet. Kan man få båda skickade till sin registrerade adress?
 * Mathisen är nyfiken.. vad för forum
<Peter___> Ubuntu Sverige
<Barre> Peter___: jag kan kanske hjälpa till
<Peter___> ok:)
<Mathisen> är detta er sida ? https://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/
<Barre> er och er... men ja, det är ubuntu-se sidan
<Hund> Yes.
<Hund> Ingen aning varför de har med drupal på slutet dock.
<Hund> Det ser lite drupligt ut.
<Mathisen> hehe jo, någon som roddat till det lite
<Barre> *badadish*
<Barre> tror det har att göra med att de någon gång bytte CMS och körde båda någon gång, sen är det ingen som fixat till det
<Hund> Är det någon som vet varför de valde fel färger?
<Barre> det ser man inte med links2
<Hund> Jag klagade på det när de bytte, men jag fick inget svar. :P
<Hund> Haha
<Barre> FREDAG \o/
<Hund> Här är det lördag av någon anledning.
<Mathisen> så jag kollar runt i forumet lite och ser att någon postat https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/linux/ubuntu-gets-in-the-user-data-collection-business/
<Mathisen> det där lär ju va mindre populärt specielf efter allt skrik om win10 telemetryn
<Barre> det är korrekt
<Barre> jag avskyr att det är opt-out på sånt, det skall vara opt-in
<Mathisen> håller med
<Hund> Jag brukar stå längst fram i ledet med två högafflar när det är något, men jag ser inget problem med det egentligen. Så länge datan är 100% generisk och anonym.
<Barre> opt-in!
<Barre> debian har ju kört opt-in hur länge som helst
<Hund> Och vems fel är det att det är opt-out då? ;)
<Mathisen> jo, en ruta när man installerar vill du vara med ja/nej
<Barre> och "ja" är förvalt, du måste aktivt välja att INTE vara med.
<Barre> det skall vara tvärt om, ett aktivt val att vara med. Vad säger GDPR om detta?
<Hund> Det är dock kul att se folk är intresserad av det.
<Hund> Det hade varit ännu roligare om fler kunde intressera sig för Google, Apple, Amazon, Facebook osv också.
<Barre> true
<Barre> det slår mig att jag ännu inte ätit årets semla :O
<Mathisen> nog är det många som bryr sig men inte så mycket att göra åt saken
<Mathisen> om man låter bli google och fb bara så försvinner en stor del som många behöver dagligen
<Barre> behöver och behöver.. det är ett skapat behov anser jag
<Mathisen> jo sant
<Hund> Det finns väldigt bra alternativ till allting idag. :)
<Mathisen> jag vet att om jag inte skulle använda fb så förlorar jag kontakten med jobb saker och vänner och bekanta
<Peyam> hej . hur är det ? vad vet ni om mitt tangentbord.
<Peyam> jag håller på spela in hur det låter att skriva på min tangentbord
<Mathisen> google behöver jag också för skolan då allt går via google
<Peyam> så ni kan titta på och säga vad ni tycker
<Mathisen> docs.drive,classroom,mail
<Barre> hur bedrev man utbildning de 100-tals år innan google fanns? ;P
<Peyam> det e en bra fråga
<Peyam> jag hade svårt o fatta hur defrentialen funkade på en bil
<Peyam> tills jag såg en video på youtube och då sa jag jahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Peyam> här är mitt tangetbord och det är jag som skrivet
<Peyam> tog den nu
<Peyam> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45sP1aIrX1o
<Hund> Jag förlorade kontakten med typ alla vänner när jag tog bort mitt konto på Facebook. Tråkigt, absolut. Men hur vettiga vänner är det om du måste ha Facebook för att hålla kontakten?
<Peyam> jag ahr ingen facebook och det känns bra
<Peyam> fast jag har inga vänner ändå
<Hund> Och Google via jobb och skola är fan bara tragiskt. :P
<Peyam> tror jag hade 60 vänne på fb
<Peyam> Hund, omg
<Peyam> kolla på videon Hund
<Hund> När jag gick i skolan fick vi en diskett. Det fungerade hur bra som helst. :P
<Hund> Peyam: Yes.
<Peyam> Hund, ja stenåldern var goda tider du
<Peyam> det är med cherry mx red
<Peyam> men jag tror att blå borde vara bekvämmare fast jag vet inte
<Hund> Du smeker ju dina tangenter.
<Hund> :D
<Peyam> men det e ju det jag vill ha
<Peyam> jag vill ej trycka för hårt
<Hund> :)
<Spookan> Hund: Tog du bort det helt, eller bara inaktiverade du det?
<Nafallo> o/
<Hund> Spookan: Jag tog bort det helt.
<Hund> \( ._.)/
<Spookan> Hund: Gött. Jag minns när jag tog bort min, det var inte det smidigaste, men efter mycket bök så gick det. Nu idag får man ofta frågan, har du Facebook? Och man säger nä... Då tittar de på en precis som man lever under en sten. :P
<Barre> Hund: det är vad du tror att du gjort
<Hund> Spookan: haha, jag kan tänka mig det. :)
<Hund> Barre: Det var en symbolisk borttagning av mitt konto. ;)
<Hund> Jag vet att  det har en kopia kvar + 999TB data som det själv skrapat ihop om mig.
<Hund> de*
<Hund> Stava är visst inte min grej idag.
<Nafallo> kaffe?
<Spookan> Ska dra till Norrköping och festa, ni får ha det bäst. :P
<Nafallo> liiiite tidigt kanske...
<Hund> Spookan är lite alkis tror jag.
<Hund> Kaffe vore ingen dum idé.
<cordac> tja
<Hund> Yo
<cordac> dra till norrköping å festa.. som om att de finns nått kul här
<Mathisen> kom till åland och festa i stället :)
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Då behöver man åkband på levrar.
<Mathisen> åkband ?
<Nafallo> risken att ramla i vattnet är för stor!
<Hund> Alkohol förstör levern. Jag har fördomen om att Åland är ett törstigt ställe.
<Hund> Nafallo: Talar du av erfarenhet eller har du en kompis?
<Mathisen> hehe jo lite, folk dricker en del
<Hund> :D
<Nafallo> Hund: logik ;-)
<Mathisen> men vi har kul för det mästa
<Mathisen> och inga galna kniv slagsmål som ni har där på andra sidan vatten pölen
<Hund> Haha
<Barre> s/v s/vs/
<Hund> Det är bara i Skåne.
<Nafallo> hrm. google tyckte nog jag behövde musik att somna till :-P
<Barre> <finsk brytning> Pojkar pojkar, inte skall ni slåss med knivar nu när ni fått motorsågar i julklapp </finsk brytning>
<Hund> Haha
<Mathisen> hahaha :)
<Nafallo> Barre: diskriminerar du mot flickor nu också? ;-)
<Nafallo> s/Pojkar pojkar/Pojkar och flickor/
<Hund> Att födas som pojk är väl snart diskriminerade.
<Nafallo> nej, bara att tjejer inte klarar att slåss med motorsågar ;-)
<Nafallo> men vad bra det går då...
<Nafallo> jag ändrar en varibel att bli required, sen glömmer jag inkludera den!
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Du behöver också kaffe.
<Nafallo> tog just ipren med min espresso faktiskt ;-)
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Jag satt och svor igår när jag höll på med CSS.
<Hund> Jag ändrade och ändrade, inget hände.
<Barre> Nafallo: jag såg mig framför en finsk far som läxade upp sina två söner som yttrade sin frusration gentemot varandra i ett lite knivslagsmål. Då är det svårt att inkludera samtliga kön, religioner, sexuella preferenser eller vinsorter :P
<Hund> Ett tag senare inser jag att det är jag redigerar ett projekt och förhandsgranskar ett annat.
<Nafallo> Barre: haha. jag tänkte mig mamman! :-D
<Barre> du tänkte fel
<Barre> ;)
<Mathisen> satt också och svor igår men lyckades till slut. gjorde massa sorterings metoder i c http://mathizen.ddns.net/cgit/Sorting%20Methods%20Uppgift3/tree/sort.c
<cordac> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=girl+chainsaw&t=lm&iax=videos&ia=videos&iai=UcdmEKpmy4o
<Hund> Jag kan inte skriva idag alltså.
<Nafallo> men gah
<Hund> Det där måste vara en japansk motsvarighet till Braindead.
<Nafallo> nu tog jag en mildare espresso, så den jäkla maskinen kompenserade genom att ha i mindre vatten...
<Hund> Fast mindre gore och ännu mer ostig.
<Nafallo> *headdesk*
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Bra maskin.
<Barre> Mathisen: du vet att kommentarer i kod inte kostar nått va? ;P
<Nafallo> Barre: det där är inte sant!
<Mathisen> jo :)
<Barre> de är gratis!
<Nafallo> Barre: ska du skicka koden med typ 4G är det flera byte extra!
<Barre> Nafallo: I stand corrected
<Hund> Tänk på de som använder WAP.
<Nafallo> en kompis började skicka fakturer till sina spammare för bandbredd en gång :-)
<Barre> hahahaha
<Nafallo> han fick inga svar om jag minns rätt :-P
<Nafallo> fine-silkworm              : ok=12   changed=1    unreachable=0    failed=0
<Nafallo> nu gick det bättre :-P
<Barre> Nafallo: kör igen nu rå, får se om changed=0 nästa gång
<Nafallo> Barre: kör redan, men ändrade något ;-)
<Barre> det säger du bara
<Nafallo> var tvungen att testa att jag inte förstörde loopen som lägger in mer än en ServerAlias ju :-P
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> jag har supit bort att sätta var loggarna för vhosten ska hamna...
<Nafallo> *suck*
<Nafallo> Barre: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KX9PM97Rrm/ duger?
<Mathisen> jag har min i sites-available sen gjorde en sym link till sites-enabled för .conf filen jag har för min nextcloud
<Nafallo> tror jag fått med allt jag vill kunna konfa i apache2 nu :-P
<Mathisen> alltså vhost
<Nafallo> Mathisen: mjo. den gör så... :-)
<Nafallo> det där är variabler som skapar conf i available, sen gör symlänk. om inte apache2_vhost_remove_sites: - example.com
<Nafallo> då skapas den inte, samt att den raderas ur båda katalogerna.
<Nafallo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Bj9Z8pnNqG/
<Mathisen> oki min ser ut så här https://ptpb.pw/vRf3
<Mathisen> vad gör -Indexes ?
<Nafallo> Mathisen: avaktiverar Indexes :-)
<Nafallo> Mathisen: ehrm... om ssl, port 80? det kan väl inte vara rätt?
<Nafallo> ah. du har gjort så
<Nafallo> ibland är det bra att läsa...
<Mathisen> :)
<Nafallo> min roll gör inget med ssl ännu ;-)
<Mathisen> ganska lätt med letsencrytpt
<Nafallo> behöver inte det för jobb. får skriva vidare på den med en annan mailadress sen :-P
<Mathisen> om du inte behöver mera seriösa certs då förstås
<Nafallo> jag har skarpa cert för mina privata saker ;-)
<Nafallo> det är inte det.
<Nafallo> jag skriver den här rollen betalt :-P
<Mathisen> :)
<Nafallo> nästa vecka ska jag försöka hitta någon som kan säga att jag får ladda upp den open-source ;-)
<Nafallo> lär behöva approvals.
<Nafallo> hmm. tror min telefon läcker minne...
<Nafallo> den kraschar lite för ofta, softkrasch.
<Nafallo> fast nu kom den inte tillbaka alls. blir omstart...
<Nafallo> Barre: var är HeMan?
<Barre> Nafallo: int vet ja
<Nafallo> :-O
<Nafallo> han kan ju inte fråga saker i min awaylog och sen inte finnas?
<Barre> det kunde han ju
<Nafallo> meh...
<Barre> :)
<Peyam> hund
<Nafallo> katt
<Peyam> vad tycker om mitt tangenbord? Hund
<Peyam> Nafallo, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45sP1aIrX1o
<Peyam> mitt tangentbord . det är jag som trycker på tangenterna så du får se min fröken höger också
<Nafallo> *facepalm*
<Hund> Nafallo: :D
<Hund> Peyam: Coolermaster gör vettiga saker.
<Peyam> Hund, är ej så jättenöjd
<Peyam> Hund, jag gillar inte skiten så mkt ska jag vara ärlig
<Peyam> jag vill tjäna ha stora tangenter som sticker ut så här
<Peyam> men
<Peyam> ska vara så mjukar som möjligt
<Peyam> jjag tror jag typar fel. jag ska nog lära mig hur man ska göra
<Peyam> hur man ska typa
<Hund> Som sticker ut?
<Peyam> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Model_M_keyboard#/media/File:IBM_Model_M13.png
<Peyam> inte så https://dustinweb.azureedge.net/content/30309/lenovo-ultraslim-plus-5010614401.jpg
<Hund> Peyam: DÃ¥ vet jag vad du vill ha.
<Hund> https://www.keyclack.com/product/sa1965#
<Hund> Keycaps med SA-profilen.
<Hund> Just de där hattarna kostar lite över 2000 kr, men de finns billigare.
<Peyam> ooooooooooooh
<Peyam> har inte råd med sånt
<Hund> Det finns till bra priser.
<Hund> Just SA har jag inte bra koll på, men jag kan kolla vad som finns.
<cordac> köp razers ornata chroma så bliru nöjd Peyam
<cordac> rgb å shit
<Hund> haha
#ubuntu-se 2018-02-17
<cordac> gewd meurning
<cordac> Spookan:  vare kul i norrpan?
<Nafallo> morgon
<Spookan> cordac: Jepp ;)
<cordac> va gjorde ni da?
<cordac> hugos eller pallas?'
<Spookan> Black Lions..
<Spookan> cordac: Ska du lira lite Horde idag?
<cordac> ja bodde precis mittemot BL innan årsskiftet
<cordac> Mathisen: vaken?
<Mathisen> yep
<cordac> hur gåre med kodandet?
<Mathisen> sitter nog bara ocg slappar nu med kaffe koppen
<cordac> ahh
<Mathisen> inga planer på att göra något alls under denna helg
<cordac> why?
<Mathisen> behöver inte
<cordac> kom till norrpan.. vi går ut å tar nåra bärs å käkar lite
<Mathisen> lite långt bort du
<cordac> ähh.. en siffra bara ;)I
<cordac> orkaru så kanske vi kan leka med install på min laptop imorrn.. arch
<Mathisen> jao säkert
<cordac> ja e lite skraj dock.. så de hade vart skönt å kunna fråga när nått går åt helvete
<Mathisen> det löser sig ska du se
<cordac> såg precis en snubbe sätta upp 8 skärmar med arch
<Mathisen> lite overkill med 8 stycken...
<Mathisen> själv är jag nöjd med 2
<cordac> jo.. samma här
<cordac> skulle dock vilja ha 2x 27.. nu har ja en 27 å en 19
<Mathisen> har dock funderat på en ultrawide skärm men osäker ännu
<Nafallo> jag funderar på tre skärmar. behöver bestämma mig innan jag vet vilken docka jag ska handla för att använda dem sen ;-)
<Nafallo> 3x 4k kanske?
<Nafallo> eller nej... 2x 4k med stora dockan :-P
<Nafallo> "tre skärmar med Full HD-upplösning, två 4K-skärmar eller en 5K-skärm vid 60 Hz."
<Mathisen> om jag skaffar en 3.je skärm så blir det en ultrawide som jag kan i mitten sen tar jag mina 2 andra och har på sidorna
<Mathisen> typ som denna https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPZCvL_Hooo
<Mathisen> de är ganska maffiga tycker ja
<cordac> skapligt dyra va
<Mathisen> jo det är ju det som är problemet :)
<Nafallo> inte tillräckligt med kaffe. det är alltid problemet!
<cordac> du kan inte hälla kaffe på skärmen =(
<Nafallo> joho! kan jag väl visst det.
<Nafallo> dock får du betala ny då, cordac ;-)
<cordac> men de känns som att de blir dyrt när du väl kommit till "tillräckligt"
<cordac> finns de flesta apps till arch?
<cordac> spotify osv?
<Nafallo> oj. nu råkade jag trycka på en ny knapp på min mus som gjorde den mycket mycket långsammare :-P
<Nafallo> precisionsknapp eller något?
<Mathisen> cordac, jo det finns mera program till arch en någon annan dist
<cordac> ohh
<Mathisen> cordac, pågrund av AUR arch user repositiory
<cordac> å drivers e bättre där sa du oxå
<cordac> varför ska dom ha en sån svår install da?
<Mathisen> så att man kan "bygga" sin miljö exakt som man vill med exakt de man behöver
<Mathisen> inget onödigt finns
<Nafallo> det stämmer väl med alla linuxdistar?
<Mathisen> inte riktigt, om vi tar ubuntu som exempel som kommer det 1000 paket som du inte vill eller behöver ha
<Mathisen> de tar bara förigivet att slänga med dem "försäkerhets" skull
<Nafallo> Mathisen: apt autoremove --purge ubuntu-{minimal,standard,desktop}
<Nafallo> say what?
<cordac> ja skulle vilja ha en dist där du väljer  gui bara.. resten ska man få välja när allt e startat
<cordac> funderrar på xfce
<Mathisen> Nafallo, och vad finns då med en minimal ubuntu install
<Nafallo> vad som är förinstallerat och vad som är installerat är extremt olika saker :-P
<cordac> ubuntu är väl baserat på debian va
<Nafallo> Mathisen: har inte listan nu, men den var väldigt kort :-)
<Mathisen> misstänker att network-manager och andra services är igång
<Nafallo> nope, inte på en minimal install.
<Mathisen> ok då trodde jag fel
<Nafallo> har de bitarna på andra laptopen dock, men det går att göra extremt små installationer med ubuntu också ;-)
<Nafallo> det enda som blir mer optimerat är väl när vi snackar icke-binära distar som gentoo :-)
<Nafallo> beroende på vilka flaggor du gör till kompilerarna vill säga ;-)
<Mathisen> jo det är steget längre
<Mathisen> arch är som steget under det
<Nafallo> debootstrap är inte att förunna när man tycker det var för mycket saker i Canonicals cloud-images ;-)
<Nafallo> fick inte ens med less ;-)
<Mathisen> så det ska va så kan man bygga på från det sen
<Nafallo> japp. det var tanken. något så extremt minimalt att inte ens ssh finns :-)
<Nafallo> sen lxd gäst från det, och ansible som installerar det som behövs ;-)
<Mathisen> pysslar inte med containers något och inte använt ansible heller
<Nafallo> dock ska jag ta en titt på Canonical's bare images. det kan tänkas att de är lagom små för mina behov faktiskt.
<Nafallo> base hette de visst
<Nafallo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-base/releases/16.04.3/release/
<Nafallo> ubuntu-base-16.04-core-amd64.manifest har paketlista :-)
<Mathisen> oki, jag håller mig med arch :) dock på server maskiner då använder jag debian
<Mathisen> inte så smart att anävända en rullande relase dist till en server
<Mathisen> det går men blir bara svårare
<Nafallo> vet folk som har kört gentoo på servrar... fattar inte hur de tänkte då
<Nafallo> ubuntu-base ser ut att kunna fungera för mig för containers iaf.
<Nafallo> det gjorde ju livet lite lättare :-)
<Nafallo> då slipper jag sätta upp containers vars enda uppgift blir att bygga containers ;-)
<Mathisen> :)
<Nafallo> nehepp. skriva ansible roll var det.
 * Nafallo fokuserar igen
<Mathisen> påtal som server.. tror jag skall ta och starta om min idag.. " 12:45:29 up 254 days,  4:05,  1 user, "
<Mathisen> har ett par kernel uppdateringar som inte gått i kraft kan man säga :)
<Nafallo> livepatch på mina
<Nafallo> hjälpte dock inte för meltdown/spectre
<Mathisen> jo vet att det går. men känns som det blir svårt
<Mathisen> ksplice eller P?
<Mathisen> ?
<Nafallo> Canonical Livepatch.
<Nafallo> körde ksplice många år innan det kom dock.
<Nafallo> sen har jag en bunt maskiner med hemmabyggda kärnor också... ARMs.
<Nafallo> inte svårt alls heller.
<cordac> jäkla hackers! ;)
<Nafallo> bar installera en snap och säga åt den vilken token den ska köra.
<Nafallo> cordac: yes?
<Mathisen> jag har nog en del att lära när det gäller att livepatcha
<Mathisen> men en så länge funkar en reboot för mig
<Mathisen> har ju inte livs viktiga services som körs
<Nafallo> sudo snap install canonical-livepatch && sudo canonical-livepatch enable [TOKEN]
<Nafallo> inte så svårt :-P
<Mathisen> har inte det på debian
<Mathisen> kpatch-build/stable 0.3.2-3.1 amd64 Build Tools for Kpatch and Livepatch
<Mathisen> ända som hittas
<Nafallo> det kan jag tänka mig att du inte har ;-)
<Nafallo> det där fungerade ju bra.
<Nafallo> fick skriva metadata.yml och lägga i tarboll bara :-)
<Nafallo> borde går att automatisera ;-)
<Squarism> när blev #linux invite only?
<Squarism> Så mkt för "open"
<Hund> #linux eller ##linux?
<Squarism> Hund, tack
<Squarism> Hänger philip5 här fortfarande?
<Nafallo> ser inte så ut
<Nafallo> Last seen  : Dec 08 00:12:16 2017 (10w 1d 13h ago)
<Hund> Nafallo skrämde väl iväg honom.
<Hund> :)
<Nafallo> jag var väl inte tillbaka då?
<Hund> Det är inte relevant.
<Hund> :D
<Nafallo> Fri Nov 24 18:55:38 2017 ← Det var jag visst, fast det där är i UTC :-P
<Nafallo> så 19:55:38
<Hund> :D
<Squarism> Han hjälpte mig ta min första stapplande steg i linux världen + spelade samma dataspel som jag
<Hund> Ah. :)
<Hund> Han har gjort mycket för gemenskapen.
<Nafallo> hmm. vad ska man äta idag då?
<cordac>  fiskpinnar!
<Nafallo> har inte det från onlinepizza, så nej :-P
<cordac> =)
<cordac> installar arch nu.. livrädd
<cordac> varför i hela helv.. tankar han bara hem i 2kb/sec?
<Nafallo> han?
<Nafallo> vem?
<cordac> arch
<Nafallo> det är en hen...
<cordac> har skitslö tankning
<cordac> ok.. hen da
<Nafallo> den hatar dig?
<cordac> well.. varför tar hen saker från china?
<cordac> mirrors.xjtu.edu.cn
<Nafallo> sa ju det :-)
<cordac> kan man byta?
<Mathisen> jo du kan byta
<Nafallo> kolla med någon arch-kanal? :-)
<cordac> finns de nån howto?
<Nafallo> kolla med någon arch-kanal? :-)
<cordac> ja har ju facit här.. Mathisen
<Mathisen> cordac, klistra in " Server = http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/archlinux/$repo/os/$arch " högst upp i din /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist fil
<Nafallo> kolla med någon arch-kanal? :-)
<cordac> om han orkar
<cordac> hund kickar dig snart för spam!
<cordac> ;)
<Nafallo> osäker på om han kan kicka founder av kanalen :-P
<cordac> kan man avbryta nerladdning?
<Mathisen> sen kör: pacman -Syu
<Mathisen> ctrl c
<cordac> hahah.. skapligt mycke snabbare
<cordac> va gör -Syu?
<cordac> för ja råka missa den =)
<Hund> cordac: Läs wikin! ;)
<Hund> Nafallo: Meh, jag trodde jag hade God mode här. :(
<cordac>  ahh.. ok
<cordac> e anarchy linux sämre än arch?
<Hund> Ingen aning vad det är. :)
<Hund> Arch är enkelt som det är. :)
<cordac> det är en arch med gui install
<cordac> å nej.. arch e inte så enkelt som du får det att låta
<cordac> min börja gnälla om efi skit under installen
<cordac> stog inget om det i wikin
<cordac> å ja försöker skriva in min/usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Stockholm nu till /etc/localtime
<cordac> går inge bra.. file exists
<cordac> säger samma sak igen..
<cordac> grub-install: error: cannot find EFI directory
<Hund> Jag har aldrig använt EUFI.
<Hund> Om filen redan finns och det inte är samma fil kan du ta bort målfilen.
<Hund> Innan du skapar genvägen.
<cordac> ja e förbi.. install e klart.. fastnat på grub efter boot.. står grub å blinkar
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> DÃ¥ blev det tok med installationen av grub. :)
<cordac> körde fstab å stuff
<Nafallo> andol: hittat en nackdel...
<Hund> Men skriv till mig privat så hjälper jag dig där.
<Nafallo> andol: jag fick inte SED på min NVMe :-P
<Hund> Jag trot inte att #ubuntu-se är rätt kanal för hjälp med Arch. :D
<Nafallo> definitivt inte.
<Nafallo> *morrar*
<Hund> haha
<Nafallo> skaffa en egen kanal ffs ;-)
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Men den är ju inte den här!!
<Hund> :D
<Nafallo> tack för förståelsen ;-)
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Jag ska ta en dusch innan jag fastnar vid datorn. Jag tog precis en rask promenad på 60 minuter. :)
<Hund> Nafallo: Du bodde/bor väl i England?
<Nafallo> Hund: det ena, jo.
<Hund> Jag tänkte på hur de uttalar "privacy".
<Hund> ?*
<Nafallo> "privacy" :-)
<Hund> Om det är typ "privvacy"?
<Nafallo> hur hade du tänkt att den frågan skulle fungera över IRC? ;-)
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Man kan ju skriva ungefär som det låter. :D
<Hund> Och hoppas på att den andre parten förstår. ;)
<Nafallo> google translate kan säkert berätta för dig hur det uttalas :-P
<Hund> Google är amerikanskt.
<Nafallo> ...
<Hund> Hon snackar ju amerikanska.
<Nafallo> mina Google Home är iaf väldigt brittiska av sig.
<Nafallo> tillräckligt för att hon inte förstår när man inte säger please någonstans i meningen...
<Hund> lol
<Nafallo> seriöst alltså.
<Nafallo> "hey google, turn on the desk"
<Nafallo> "sorry, I do not understand"
<Nafallo> "hey google, turn on the desk please"
<Nafallo> "turning on the desk"
<Hund> LOL
<Hund> :D
<Hund> https://hooktube.com/watch?v=xxbHDoPRP2M
<Hund> Jag hittade svaret där.
<Nafallo> en tube utan you? sounds dodgy.
<Hund> Det är för de som inte gillar Google. :P
<Nafallo> inte för mig då ;-)
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Bevisligen inte.
<Nafallo> hmm. skriva mer ansible sa vi?
<Nafallo> kanske efter en ipren dock...
<David-A> 2014 blev jag bannad att prata om tv. kan den hävas nu?
<Nafallo> David-A: ingen aning vilken av dem som är du? ;-)
<David-A> vilken av vilka då som är jag?
<Nafallo> David-A: hade du ett nick på den tiden?
<David-A> Nafallo: har haft samma nick hela tiden
<David-A> Nafallo: den som bestämde sa att nån klagat på att jag skrev om tvprogram o att jag måste sluta med det
<Nafallo> David-A: finnd 45 rader bans. ingen aning om vilken som kan tänkas vara du :-P
<David-A> Nafallo: nä alltså inte bannad tekniskt. bara en uppmaning att inte skriva om sånt
<Nafallo> meh. hjälpsamt ;-)
<David-A> Nafallo: oj, förlåt om jag var oklar
<Nafallo> nåja. nu är tre av Peyams banning borta ur listan iaf ;-)
<Nafallo> David-A: om du inte minns vem som sa till kan jag tänka mig att du tar en titt på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer så du vet vad vi inte tycker om då :-)
<Nafallo> så. nu ska jag bara ha ändrat folk som ändå är här och tycks sköta sig ;-)
<David-A> Nafallo: det var Barre, men han är "away" nu. jag tror inte det bröt mot IrcRiktlinjer. det ska ha vart att jag skrev om tv ibland flera ggr per vecka o att nån klagat. och så var det för det mesta offtopic.
<Nafallo> David-A: ah, så sunt förnuft gäller fortfarande då :-)
<David-A> Nafallo: det var väl INTE sunt förnuft. ALLT ska ju va offtopic.
<David-A> ska o ska, det är ju det
<Hund> Vad händer?
<Nafallo> han talade emot istället för att förstå piken, så gjorde den lite hårdare.
<Nafallo> *rycker axlar*
<Hund> Om det var ett skämt så var det ett konstigt skämt.
<Hund> :P
<Nafallo> hrm. kommer inte mycket längre med den här rollen ikväll. sovdags kanske...
<Hund> Mhm
<Hund> Sova lite så du blir snäll.
<Nafallo> L-
<Nafallo> :-O
<ni1s> den en gång man behöver komma åt sourceforge... :(
#ubuntu-se 2018-02-18
<cordac> hua..
<Nafallo> morning
<Nafallo> hmm. skriva lite ansible kanske...
<cordac> morrs
<Mathisen> god kväll
<David-A> gokväll
<David-A> ska vi äta glass?
<Mathisen> hoppar över glass du..
<David-A> te då? te med kex?
<Hund> Du lever farligt David-A! :D
#ubuntu-se 2020-02-11
<alle37> Hej, köpte mig en dac/amp för min stationära dator. Jag använder popOS.. undrar om pulseeffects är det bästa mjukvaran på linux för att ställa in ljudprofiler.
#ubuntu-se 2020-02-12
<Mikaela> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=940732 är problem
#ubuntu-se 2020-02-13
<Apachez> https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/chinese-telecommunications-conglomerate-huawei-and-subsidiaries-charged-racketeering
<Apachez> meanwhile in Sweden, Huawei är huvudsponsor av Telekomgalan som senast gick av stapeln igår på Grand Hotel i Stockholm :D  http://www.telekomgalan.se/upload/termin/pdf/program47.pdf
